# **** October Bumpkins 2010 - 3rd Trimester - Born so far 50 Boy's and 48 Girl's! ****



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

I've made this thread a few days early as I know a couple of girls have moved over as they feel 2nd Tri is no longer any use to them.

I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right! This worked in 2nd Tri so let's keep it going in 3rd! :D

In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:

If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:

Please also join our Facebook Group! :) https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107636009284729#!/group.php?gid=107636009284729&v=wall

For when your little one arrives! :mrgreen: Our parenting thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-parenting-thread.html

 *October 2010*

I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:

***1st***
:yellow:buttonnose82:blue: - Baby Noah born 28th September
:blue:Serenity81:pink: - Baby Girl born 26th September
genies girl
:angel:mum2morgan:angel:
:blue:ILoveShoes:blue: - Baby Boy born 31st August
texasamy79
Pompeychick
:angel:Wantabean:angel:
xamyloux
charima
:pink:mrsgtobe:pink: - Baby Lily Sean born 15th October
:pink:ellaandcallum:pink: - Baby Macy born 30th September
:blue:starsunshine:blue: - Baby Leo Arthur born 15th October
:blue:Mummietobe:blue: - Baby Zach born 23rd September
bubsybear
Saywhat

***2nd***
:angel:Rosie123:angel:
armychica06
daniellerbee
holly
ruthnjason
pattysurveys
:pink:mrs.stokes:pink: - Baby Girl born 7th October
:pink:Red Rose:pink: - Baby Girl born 3rd October
reallyready
Mumma1984

***3rd***
MrzLewis
grindle
biteable
:blue:KittyVentura:blue: - Baby Finlay James born 11th October
:blue:FrenchFry:pink: - Baby Zoey born 29th September
:pink:Sonia159
:pink:faithie
mummylamb

***4th***
:blue:cdj1:blue: - Baby Alexander born 8th October
:angel:Jolene:angel:
sherple
angie2312
ladypants
J_Girl
:blue:ktp
:blue:millsbm89

***5th***
EllaMom2B
kermy
princess86
:pink:scarlett83:pink: - Baby Girl born 5th October
DottyLottie
:blue:lalazig
:yellow:sar

***6th***
:pink:littleredhen:pink:
haacke_elisac
:pink:sam2eb:pink: - Baby Girl born 10th October
carol1
:angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
:angel:Adelaide:angel:
:pink:lolababes:blue: - Baby Elim born 6th October
:blue:misscream:blue: - Baby Daxtin born 13th October
:blue:cjh:blue:
:yellow:CymruEv:pink: - Baby Evie Leighton born 20th October
:blue:DJBSCANNON:pink: - Baby Alba Lily Rose born 1st October
:yellow:Ang1873
:pink:PreggyEggy:pink: - Baby Poppy born 19th October
:blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
:pink:EmandBub:pink: - FAKE MEMBER :(
:pink:Due#1-2010:pink: - Baby Chloe born 12th October
:pink:srm0421
:yellow:lcrpjc
:pink:mrsgtobe:pink:
:pink:kk1981:pink:
:pink:jazzie_fizzle:pink:
:yellow:iwanta8a8y

***7th***
DCLee
cowhorsechic
mazee71
shel03785
**angel**
:blue:katix333
VioletMalibu
:pink:FeeMorr:blue: - Baby Harris James born 19th October
:pink:Clartylou:pink:
:blue:itsaboyxxx:blue:
:blue:Wicked stars:blue:
:pink:hedgewitch:pink: - Baby Agatha-Grace born 7th October
:pink:mrs martin:pink: - Baby Connie Louise born 16th October

***8th***
:angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
:blue:aurora:pink: - Baby Autumn Ivy Joan born 19th October
:blue:subaru555:blue: - Baby Rhuraidh Thomas James Lowrie born 18th October
KELLY1984
:blue:LilDreamy:pink: - Baby Alexa born 7th October
Bellatrix
:pink:laurietate25:blue: - Baby Jaxon born 15th September
:blue:Anxiousmom2b:blue: - Baby Charlie Henry born 7th October
LucyJ
:blue:BeanieBaby:pink: - Baby Sophia Jasmine born 18th October
:blue:going_crazy:pink: - Baby Girl born 9th October
:blue:Purple Poirot:blue: - Baby Freddie Neil born 12th October
:blue:laura6914:blue:- Baby Shae born 16th October
:yellow:Kay0102:blue: - Baby Noah born 20th October
:blue:lisak1234:blue:
:pink:peanut56:pink: - Baby Hana born 10th October

***9th***
:angel:WannaB:angel:
Mayskip
TTCThirdBaby
Butterflyz
babytots
Pink Pumpkin
im_mi
:blue:Expecting1st:blue:
:blue:CharlieKeys:blue: - Baby Boy born 5th October
:pink:ttc_lolly:pink: - Baby Amber Rose born 27th September
:blue:beeehere:blue: - Baby Joe William Peter born 22nd October
:angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
spiceeb

***10th***
MommyMichele
Femme.fatale
:blue:jeniicie10:blue:
misscream
:blue:kstancook:blue:
:angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
treezo
:angel:Josiejo:angel:
:blue:WantaBelly:blue: - Baby Boy Born 26th September
:pink:waitin4numb3:pink: - Baby Girl Born 13th October
:pink:a_nonniemouse:pink: Baby Leia Georgia Grace born 25th October
:blue:angelandbump:blue: - Baby Mathew born 1st September
:blue:Newt4:pink: - Baby Anna Sofya born 5th October
:pink:ayh78:blue: - Baby Joshua Jaret born 12th October
Thrifty
:blue:pink_rulez
:pink:miamia34:pink: -Baby Millie Jessica born 12th October
:yellow:DrMum:blue: - Baby Duncan Michael born 11th October

***11th***
jillts
:blue:Staceiz19:blue: - Baby Kaden born 11th October
diana.upton
jjsmommie
:blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
:yellow: louisiana
:pink:Mantha:blue: - Baby Lewis Oliver born 20th October
beckster1986
:yellow:CrazyTink

***12th***
beeehere
Tiny A
:pink:TTC4No3:pink:
SarahhhLouise
Faerie
:pink:bumbleberry:pink: - Baby Jasmine Emily born 25th October
:blue:xpinkyperkyx
:pink:trulymadly:pink:- Baby Belle born 27th October

***13th***
anie
mydreambelly
mrsmoatpcos
mum2boct2010
Nickela82
Dimbo
:blue:lushious09
:blue:Claire300:blue: - Baby Oliver born 5th October
:blue:rubyt
:blue:Budsmummy:blue:
:blue:babyskeer2:blue: - Baby Harry born 8th October

***14th***
nicnak
vpeterman720
l_sparkle
Babymama
:blue:Twiglet:blue: - Baby Alden Hugh born 20th October
:blue:babybound:blue:
:pink:hotmum2b:pink:
:pink:ms_katy5:pink:
:blue:jennieandbump:blue:
:blue:trumpetbum:blue: - Baby Luca born 9th October
:blue:mydreambelly:blue:

***15th***
:angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
:angel:fifi-folle:angel:
Ash_xoxo
Jennnzee
Cherbare
SweetD
bambino_no2
SammyBee

***16th***
wanabamummy
carmyz
:yellow:silver_penny:blue: - Baby Nathanial born 26th September
Bubblesmum
:pink:WhiteGeisha:pink: - Baby Isabella Beau born 23rd October
:blue: :pink:JynxPhD:blue: :pink: - Babies Scout and Beckett born 10th September
:blue:Krissy1984:blue: - Baby Kellan born 12th October

***17th***
jopascoe
:blue:Nathyrra:blue: - Baby Levi born 5th October
:angel:Honeykiss:angel:
:angel:moochacha:angel:
:pink:StonesWife:pink: - Baby Athena Raine born 22nd October
shyfox1988
:angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
:blue:ilovemybump:blue: - Baby Boy born 23rd October
:pink:MissMegs:pink:
Jellybaby3
LadyC
:pink:sharnababy
:blue:rainbow_11
:yellow:mummymoo2be
:pink:honeybun:pink: - Baby Lexi Marie born 21st October
:pink:wantababybump:pink: - Baby Madison born 9th October

***18th***
Lawa
Kaylz
serenitylove
southernbell09
:blue:jojo_b:blue
:blue:Khloeee:blue: - Baby Boy born 15th October

***19th***
AnnieB82
:angel:jmiller:angel:
jules_7k
leo_mummy
Lartjones
Jadelm
:angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
buggywuggy
Marrissa_E
:blue:2wantedpls
~Mummy2Be~
:pink:Kaylz--x:pink: - Baby Zoey Ella born 28th October
aka ally
:yellow:marie73

***20th***
:angel:Tasha:angel:
:pink:mummygiraffe:pink:
Sue Dunhym
chatterbox93
:blue:BabyShoes:blue:
:pink:worriedmumtob:pink:
siobhan21
xmrsbx

***21st***
Katenbubba3
MountainBelly
LuluSh
newly-wed77
:angel:Jaymes:angel:
:blue:Steffyxx:blue: - Baby Lewis born 24th October
:blue:Mummybee
:pink:Jadelm:pink:
:blue:Mummybee:pink:
:angel: :blue:Soos:blue: :angel: - Baby Boy born 24th October, take too soon, sleep tight little man
:yellow:Belgiansunset:pink: - Baby Ellie Robyn born 2nd November
:pink:PeaceLoveBaby:pink: - Baby Girl born 15th October

***22nd***
Steener11
Daddysgirl
wallace272
tigger1981
nurselochia
wilsonbaby
:blue:Jox:blue: - Baby Boy born 13th September
leigh75
:pink:Audball2108:pink:
:pink:Kirst264
:yellow:Kodi
:pink:adh:pink:

***23rd***
sausages
:pink:juless:pink: - Baby Rosalina Theodora born 1st November
HNISophie
Katiie
:blue:brunettebimbo:blue: - Baby Tristan Tarot born 18th October
:blue:jelliedills:pink: - Baby Daisie Estelle born 1st October
emmylou209
merryb
:pink:sassandspice:pink:
j2010

***24th***
joclz1984
:angel:mlyn26:angel:
:blue:purpleblonde:pink:
tinkerbel
:pink:MrsO13:blue: - Baby Kian born 1st November
:blue:angelpuss:blue: - Baby Isaac William born 20th October
:blue:crazyrae:blue: - Baby Noah Samuel born 7th November
:yellow:Trying4ababy:pink: - Baby Madison born 10th November
:pink:Chelle7:pink: - Baby Girl Born 15th September
:pink:ClaireNicole:pink: - Baby Girl born 20th October

***25th***
:blue:hibiscus07:blue:
xsarahx
:blue:2805:blue: - Baby Boy born 18th October
:yellow:xjustmex
:blue:Agiboma:blue: - Baby Micha born 14th July
:blue:leo_mummy:blue:
:blue:CaseyCakes:blue: - Baby Avery born 19th October
:pink:lauralou82:pink:

***26th***
:pink:tabbicles:pink: - Baby Girl born 2nd October
:blue:trollydolly:blue:
sophie-lou
AngelSerenity
Mindy_mini
:pink:upthehammers
shareema
:blue:Aquarius77:blue:
:blue:claire911:blue: - Baby Max Robert born 1st November
:blue:elizek:blue:

***27th***
:blue:~chipper~:blue: - Baby Wesley born 29th October
Abs1010
piesey
:yellow:mrsfeehily
Novbaby08
:blue: :pink: brooklyn1 :blue: :pink: - Baby Olive and Mateo born 6th October
Mrs D
chelleb2
Mini Ginge
krwh
:pink:Wshng4Baby:pink:
:pink:imakara:pink: - Baby Eliza Vivienne born 2nd November

***28th***
uk_monkey
newblue
sam78
:angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
babyfromgod
Dittta
:blue:MommyKC:pink: - Baby Alora Faith born 5th November
:blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue: - Baby Boy born 17th October
:blue:Wriggley:blue: - Baby Zacoiya born 21st October 
katee82
tinkerbel
beaniemac
:blue:veganmum2be:blue: - Baby Boy born 16th October
:blue:tifg89:blue:
SaskySprite
:pink:Catherine_17:pink: - Baby Girl born 7th October

***29th***
NicoleB
MrsNut
Helenlou
:blue:Hoping:blue:
Kernow_mummy
:blue:mummyconfused:blue: - Baby Cooper born 26th October
Angel~Eyes
:blue:Murphy98:blue:
:pink:Ami777:pink:
Midsomer

***30th***
ssmith1503
Inlalaland

***31st***
Captainj1
madge
AJbaby
:pink:lexi_is_ttc:pink: - Baby Bronwynn Noel born 11th November
gemalems
nickynoonoo
:pink:a_c:pink:
LizzieC
newmommy23
:yellow:Hann79:pink: - Baby Felicity Annabel born 26th October
:pink:Fiore:pink: - Baby Girl born 5th November
:pink:newmommy23:pink: - Baby Mollymaia born 6th November 
:blue:Midnight_Moon:blue:
:blue:upsybetsy
39YrMumtoOne
​


----------



## shortie1990

wow! October babies!

Welcome over!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm not even sure exactly when its time to move over but I have been going back and forth just looking over here the last couple weeks. Looking forward to moving over full-time...........


----------



## starsunshine

hi, i feel in limbo between 2nd and 3rd so thanks for starting this off here. Baby's been kicking loads today-got to love it!


----------



## LilDreamy

Wowz, we're already over here! 
When I saw this thread my heart started to race! LOL
So Nervous and excited at the same time!

Lol! People are saying "Wow October Babies" when we were just saying "Wow, January babies" :lol:

Now we're the new guys again! :D

I won't be here for another week and a half... but I still keep peeking and running back to 2nd tri. :rofl:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hey girls, I cant believe it myself, been here on and off for a week or so now, and lovin it! Bring it on!!!lol! xx


----------



## Purple Poirot

Yey 3rd tri 3rd tri 3rd tri!!!! I'm sooooo excited, one week 3 days to go!

x x x


----------



## MommyKC

Aww so exciting! I still have 4 weeks until Im officially part of the Third Tri (that's what happens when you're due on the 28th! :lol:) but it's exciting to know it's right around the corner! Time is going fast, that's for sure! :D

Thanks again BB for starting this thread too! :)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome to third tri October babies!!! I have been so looking forward to your arrival lol - means my journey is nearly over :haha::haha: .

Hope everyone is having a H&H pregnacy - enjoy third tri - the home stretch ladies, it will fly by xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## merlotgirl

Crikey!! October babies makes me realise quite how soon I'm due!!
Welcome over ladies- I agree with wannabubba it'll fly by at least til you get to the last month and then every day will drag by- I promise you! Lol!!


----------



## CrazyTink

Hi Folks,
Have been lurking around for a while and think now is the best time to introduce myself, hopefully i'll join in alot more in the 3rd tri thread, will be officially joining in a couple weeks...
I'm Steph, I'm 28 years old and expecting bay number 3, live with my fiance and work full time as a youth worker, also studying for a degree
i already have two boys oldest will be 12 in August and little one is 4, have no idea what i'm expecting this time..
can someone add me to the list please edd 11/10/10 team yellow, don't want to guess as i do not have a clue lol :)

look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## laurietate25

Wow 3rd trimester, its shocking how fast time is going!! see ya all very swn xx


----------



## JynxPhD

Can I join? I'm having boy/girl twins due on Oct 16. We thought they were b/g and we have it confirmed that they are. It will be nice to finally be in the 3rd tri soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

JynxPhD said:


> Can I join? I'm having boy/girl twins due on Oct 16. We thought they were b/g and we have it confirmed that they are. It will be nice to finally be in the 3rd tri soon.

Our first October Twins!:happydance: :)

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## sherple

Oh wow, we're over here already! I really thought id never get here. It so exciting.:happydance:


----------



## WantaBelly

Dr's appointment today, I wonder if they will Finally measure for the top of my uterus......... They have yet to check this and it seems to me like he's up higher than he should be for his age. We will see ........


----------



## LilDreamy

Wantabelly, mine feels way to high for her age as well. It's as if she's kicking me behind my ribs. I haven't heard anyone elses baby being this high either. Let me know how your appointment goes.

I have an appointment tomorrow so maybe my midwife will tell me something.

I get my glucose test tomorrow too. 
I know I'm being silly but, I get sooo tired after eating sweet things. So maybe this test can tell me something.


----------



## FrenchFry

Hello! I am coming over today, though won't be 27 weeks officially until Friday. At my last ultrasound they told me my baby was measuring to be due Sep. 25th though (my birthday!), so perhaps I do belong here now!


----------



## starsunshine

WantaBelly said:


> Dr's appointment today, I wonder if they will Finally measure for the top of my uterus......... They have yet to check this and it seems to me like he's up higher than he should be for his age. We will see ........


At my 25 week midwife appointment she measured my belly - I was measuring 26 cm which she said was fine. I think you can be 3cm out either way. How did it go?


----------



## MommyKC

Fundal measurements are just estimates. :)
Mine was measuring 24cm at my 21w4d appointment. My midwife told me it's completely normal!


----------



## StonesWife

Hello girls! :hi: I've moved over a few weeks early but as the others have said 2nd tri really doesn't seem to apply to me anymore. I CAN'T BELEIVE WE'RE IN 3RD TRI!!! :happydance: It's so surreal! In our 2nd tri thread I would get lost and behind so I'm hoping to be able to keep up with everyone here in 3rd tri! 

My little Athena is a very active baby today. She's been quiet for a few days but not today! I think she was doing flips this morning! Had my 26 week appt yesterday... Doctor said the baby is measuring perfectly to her dates. I go for glucose testing at 28 weeks. He also agreed to order another ultrasound in the third tri as long as my insurance will cover it (which they will). As most of you know I had a horrible experience with my 20 week ultrasound. On the not so good side, he also told me I have edema in my legs and feet... :wacko: I've noticed my feet have been puffy lately, and my shoes have been tighter (jumped 2 shoes sizes, went from 6.5 US to 7.5 US) but I also work 30-35 hours a week so I thought it was just that. 

Hope all you girls are doing good! I'm so excited to catch up with you as I pretty much gave up on 2nd tri thread because I was so behind. :blush:


----------



## Cocobelle

Just got back from my holiday and having a nose about (to see what I have missed) and noticed that you have all just moved over. EEK! That means us (November babies) are next in line! 

Good luck with 3rd tri ladies xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hi guys! I think I soort of belong here now...I'm probably going to be lurking in 2nd tri too for a few more weeks...seeing all the topics about people having their babies here really brings home how close we are to the finish line!

I'm doing well, had my 25 week appointment and nothing to worry about, except my iron is a little low. I have a GTT coming up, and hopefully going for 4D scan soon. :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## subaru555

Still measuring jsut over a week ahead although we have exact accurate dates for when we conceived. Think he's going to be a big boy :) 

My bump seems to have really slowed down even though he nearly weighs 2 lbs.

He keeps kicking my boobs up when I'm not wearing a bra because they sit on my bump :rofl:

3 days till I'm OFFICIALLY 3rd TRI!!!!

I have been counting down to 26 + 3 for months!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ellaandcallum

I'm officially 3rd Tri, yay, I picked up my 27 week bounty pack today too, which actually is rubbish, lol!!!! xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

I too am officially 3rd trimester now yay!

ellaandcallum where did you get bounty pack from, I haven't got a voucher for one :(


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok I haven't been on here to update since my Dr. appt but he said I was measuring at 27 when I should be measuring 25. I knew he was a little big from the ultrasound but I worry about him being too big. For one, this is my 6th child. My youngest is 10 but since having her I have broken my pelvis in 3 places and now worry about being able to give birth vaginally without a c-section, especially if he's big. We will see how things progress...........


----------



## StonesWife

Yay for those who are officially 3rd Tri! :happydance: 

Wantabelly I see your concern. What does your doctor say?


----------



## ellaandcallum

buttonnose82 said:


> I too am officially 3rd trimester now yay!
> 
> ellaandcallum where did you get bounty pack from, I haven't got a voucher for one :(

It wasnt the bounty pack, my mistake, it was the Emma's Diary, I got that with my first pack but you can go online and print the voucher off. x


----------



## starsunshine

hi i'm officially here now too! Yeah. I'll have to go online for the emma's diary pack later xx


----------



## LilDreamy

I have one more week to go until I'm over here! :shock:

Has anyone started getting extremely tired?

And the HEAT is killing me!!
I don't know if I was getting hotflashes or what, but my face was so red, and I was the only one sweating my butt off at work. It was horrid!


----------



## WantaBelly

StonesWife said:


> Yay for those who are officially 3rd Tri! :happydance:
> 
> Wantabelly I see your concern. What does your doctor say?[/QUO
> 
> To be honest not a whole lot so far........ He just asked if I had any plates and I told him no. I let him know I would like to "try" to have the baby vaginally so he wouldn't just mark me down as a c-section. Obviously I want whats best for the baby and if I "have" to have a c-section then I will but I would really like to try on my own. I've never had one and I'm a bit scared of it :( I'm trying to educate myself just incase we have to go that route but we will see. My Dr. wants me to bring in the last x-rays I had of my pelvis which was about 2 years ago and then we will assess the baby's size later on in comparison to my x-rays......... So far he is talking about induction at 38 weeks but I'm not so sure I want that either


----------



## laura6914

hi girls. hope you are all well. only 5 days to go for me and i will officially be in the 3rd tri. so scared and excited :)


----------



## StonesWife

WantaBelly said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> Yay for those who are officially 3rd Tri! :happydance:
> 
> Wantabelly I see your concern. What does your doctor say?[/QUO
> 
> To be honest not a whole lot so far........ He just asked if I had any plates and I told him no. I let him know I would like to "try" to have the baby vaginally so he wouldn't just mark me down as a c-section. Obviously I want whats best for the baby and if I "have" to have a c-section then I will but I would really like to try on my own. I've never had one and I'm a bit scared of it :( I'm trying to educate myself just incase we have to go that route but we will see. My Dr. wants me to bring in the last x-rays I had of my pelvis which was about 2 years ago and then we will assess the baby's size later on in comparison to my x-rays......... So far he is talking about induction at 38 weeks but I'm not so sure I want that either
> 
> 
> Well I hope everything goes good! sounds pretty promising atleast. And your doctor sounds like he's willing to work with you and not just put you down for a c-section. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## StonesWife

I'm so tired today girls. :sleep: And my feet are killing me. It feels like I've bruised the bottoms some how. :nope: Thank goodness tomorrow is a holiday here in the states and I've got the day off. :happydance: 

Happy Fourth of July to all the American girlies! 

Hope all of you have a wonderful weekend! 

:hugs:


----------



## subaru555

It's 26 weeks 3 days for third tri so some that think you have time to go don't and you're officially third tri!!! :d


----------



## lolababes

Woohoo Ive just noticed we have a thread over here :happydance::happydance: Ive been lurking about between 2nd n 3rd for a week or so :blush:! Not quite officially here yet but only a few days to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I've been sneaky peeking at birth announcments since first tri.

Pathetic I know! Just sooo excited! :D


----------



## Red Rose

Wooo, also my 1st post in 3rd trimester Oct! I had no idea it started at 26 weeks 3 days. :dohh:

Its really quite refreshing here today. Windy and warm. Perfect clothes drying weather really which is convenient as I'm sorting through my collosal wash basket to put all pre-pregnancy clothes up in attic. I've had an amusing time trying things on that now won't even nearly cover my bump. :happydance:


----------



## Jox

god i am so so excited to see October bumpkins thread in 3rd tri... that means i will be over in no time at all!!! :happydance: almost the final stretch!!!

xxx


----------



## Jox

god knows what im doing wrong but cant get the october bumpkins pic to appear in my signiture. Ive done the thing but it wont work :dohh:

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Hello gals! Happy Monday to ya! hope your weekends were great. I went to watch some fireworks last night and oh man the baby was going crazy from the loud booms! I was glad when it was over cause my stomach was starting to get sore!


----------



## starsunshine

StonesWife said:


> Hello gals! Happy Monday to ya! hope your weekends were great. I went to watch some fireworks last night and oh man the baby was going crazy from the loud booms! I was glad when it was over cause my stomach was starting to get sore!

lol, know how that feels. I went to a kids bday party on sat & the little kids were screaming in the bouncy castle coz there was a monster in there - well my LO thought it was invading my stomach too, so much kicking!!!!!!!


----------



## Kay0102

Oh my godddddd 3rd Tri is here :happydance:

How exciting!!

The finals stretch ladies (literally) haha the finishing line is in the distance.

Yay to us all

x


----------



## laurietate25

Im moving over today aswell girls seen as i only have 3 days left till im in 3rd trimester!! Not long for me now with my track record lol!! x


----------



## Newt4

I think Im going to move over too. So exciting!


----------



## CymruEv

Oh my god!! I'm officially no longer a lurker - I'm now a 3rd Tri!! Ooh that's scary!! :lol: Hope everyone and their bumps are OK!!! :hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

I'm so tired today and feeling off. My stomach is sore. OH and I got down and dirty a little rough yesterday (sorry TMI) and with all the kicking last night from the loud booms my stomach and cervix are a wee bit cranky. I feel absolutely zapped of energy!


----------



## MissMegs

merlotgirl said:


> Crikey!! October babies makes me realise quite how soon I'm due!!
> Welcome over ladies- I agree with wannabubba it'll fly by at least til you get to the last month and then every day will drag by- I promise you! Lol!!

You sound like my sister lol She just had her second (DD) four weeks ago and she said that the next two months would fly by and that the last month would last longer than the entire pregnancy - and then she laughed :wacko: I think I should teach her DS - two and sooo cute - to be extra mischievious to pay her back :winkwink:

Can't believe I've only got a a 12 days til I'm in second tri tho - so exciting!!


----------



## MadamRose

ellaandcallum said:


> I'm officially 3rd Tri, yay, I picked up my 27 week bounty pack today too, which actually is rubbish, lol!!!! xxx

I was looking forward to picking mine up tomorrow :( :cry:


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a Good weekend. Popping in to say Hello and wish everyone well this week!


----------



## StonesWife

I'm debating going to get checked out today... My stomach is really hurting. Its cramping but not like menstrual cramps. I'm not too worried but just wondering if I should go get checked just in case. 

Hope everyone's week is going well!!


----------



## millsbm89

I'm having a GIRL... Not a boy!! YAY


----------



## starsunshine

millsbm89 said:


> I'm having a GIRL... Not a boy!! YAY

Did you have another scan where they changed their mind?


----------



## Kay0102

StonesWife said:


> I'm debating going to get checked out today... My stomach is really hurting. Its cramping but not like menstrual cramps. I'm not too worried but just wondering if I should go get checked just in case.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going well!!

Me to!!
Quite high up during late morning every day cant tell if its bubs having a good stretch or something else.
Defo not Braxtons 

xx


----------



## subaru555

Absolutely sore. Ribs feel like they are all about to break because they are bending so much. Feel like someone is sitting on my chest as I can't breathe :( 

Feellike I'm having a really hard time just now as I'm waddling to walk and I can't get go to the shops now incase I faint or end up lying on the floor of a shop - which has been the case the past month.

Worried that I'm going to be out of being able to work sooner than we thought. 

I love my baby so much and after so many years trying for him I definitely am not complaining about him, I'm just struggling to expand ! :(

Everyone keeps asking how long I've got left and when I say 3 months they all look :shock: and say oh I thought you were due soon! :cry:


----------



## Newt4

millsbm89 said:


> I'm having a GIRL... Not a boy!! YAY

Oh really, back ground story?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Holy Cow! October babies! I think us Julyers are getting the boot! lol Welcome over!! :wave:


----------



## brunettebimbo

subaru555 said:


> Absolutely sore. Ribs feel like they are all about to break because they are bending so much. Feel like someone is sitting on my chest as I can't breathe :(
> 
> Feellike I'm having a really hard time just now as I'm waddling to walk and I can't get go to the shops now incase I faint or end up lying on the floor of a shop - which has been the case the past month.
> 
> Worried that I'm going to be out of being able to work sooner than we thought.
> 
> I love my baby so much and after so many years trying for him I definitely am not complaining about him, I'm just struggling to expand ! :(
> 
> Everyone keeps asking how long I've got left and when I say 3 months they all look :shock: and say oh I thought you were due soon! :cry:

O no sounds like you are having a bad time:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Mornig ladies, 

Im moving over 2 days early. Too impatient and like i have said in other threads i really feel i have outgrown the 2nd tri now. hope you are all well. 

i really cant believe this is it. 3rd Tri :shock:


----------



## laura6914

holey moley i think my ticker has movedup a box. only 2 more to go :shock:


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: im coming to join you 3rd tri october bumpkins from 2nd tri as im in the 3rd tri as of today :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

hi hun. :wave: i couldnt wait any longer so took the leap early. :haha:


----------



## going_crazy

:argh:

:rofl: Hi ladies!! I might move over here too if you'll have me......:blush:!

Laura - we have the same due date and when you mentioned about moving up a box....... :shock::shock::shock:!!!!

Wishing all October Bumpkins a Happy and Healthy 3rd tri, with a fantastic birth at the end of it! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## laura6914

hey going crazy hun. welcome over:wave:
:rofl: at your door picture thingy.


----------



## EmandBub

guess i'm moving on in!
x


----------



## laura6914

:happydance: YEY Em you took the leap


----------



## EmandBub

i did! :rofl:
i'm extremely proud of myself
might pat myself on the back now :haha:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i didnt want to leap over early as dont want this to drag :haha: so managed to be good until exactly 27 weeks


----------



## EmandBub

i'd gladly stay in 2nd tri for a while more!
x


----------



## laura6914

well done you Em, 

I dont think anything could drag like the secoind Tri did. i dont hink adding 2 days onto being over here will do me any harm.

Girls, i have been a right moody cow lately and i know im being moody and irritable but i cant help it and i think its maing me and the OH drift apart. We cant get as close cause im so hot, huge and uncomfortable and he doesnt feel like we are close, neither do i and im so unhappy. Im trying so hard to not cry at work. i dont know what to do :cry:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I would and i wouldnt im glad to be here now as im in the final stage final steps towards Chloe but all birth stories ect make me jelous


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> well done you Em,
> 
> I dont think anything could drag like the secoind Tri did. i dont hink adding 2 days onto being over here will do me any harm.
> 
> Girls, i have been a right moody cow lately and i know im being moody and irritable but i cant help it and i think its maing me and the OH drift apart. We cant get as close cause im so hot, huge and uncomfortable and he doesnt feel like we are close, neither do i and im so unhappy. Im trying so hard to not cry at work. i dont know what to do :cry:
> 
> xxx

:hugs: hunni i find it hard to get close to my OH at the moment as im so hot. i snap at him for nothing, and often have a go at him for huggin me becuase im hot


----------



## EmandBub

i'm the same!
i'm just sticky and big and just don't seem to be in a touchy mood
it'll pass hon i'm sure! :hugs: :hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

i just feel so so bad cause we never argue, i never raise my voice. we are both so placi yet im loosing my temper over everything and he is baring the brunt of it.Its awful
:cry: i hate myself right now but even more i hate feeling like nothing is in my control, my hormones have taken over.


----------



## EmandBub

it's just hormones loverly!! :hugs:
aww :hugs::hugs:

:hug:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww its not your faulkt hun, hatin yourself will just makes it worse. Just try and talk to your OH aout how you feel so he knows your not doing it on purpose


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:

It feels SO good to be here!!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: yes it does


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura I have moments likes that where I take it out on H2B, he just walks away, he know's I don't mean it and it's just me being a moody pregnant cow. Hopefully your OH understands this too. It won't last forever, your on the last stretch! 3rd Tri! :)


----------



## cherryglitter

Waheeey October babies! :D
Enjoy your time here, it flies! 
(Unless you go overdue ;) Then it drags lol!) xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks! :hugs:

I'll be here tomorrow!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

I got my emma's diary 27 week pack, and i agree its shi*
Everyone keeps telling me how small i am :cry: its really getting to me and making me worry something is wron with bubs and wishing i was bigger


----------



## EmandBub

wow cherryglitter! :dust: 
hope your babe makes their appearance soon hon
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww cherryglitter, you're SO close! And I agree, I remember at the end of my pregnancy with my first daughter, time just dragged and dragged at the end!
But your baby boy will be here before you know it! ;)

And ladies, IM HERE, IM HERE! See Im part of this club too! :haha:
Even though I don't really "belong" for another 3 weeks! :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: we'll have you now Katie! :hugs:
x


----------



## MommyKC

Aww thanks Em! :blush: :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: stay! 
x


----------



## PreggyEggy

Ahhh, I had my 4D scan today, at Babybond in Cardiff. It was amazing! My Nan absolutely loved the DVD, I'm so glad I did it. Plus, she told me it's totally a girl. Considering how awkward she was during my 20 week scan, that's a huge weight off my mind given how much girl stuff I've bought!

Here's some pics. :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/SapphireMusings/BABYBOND_44.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/SapphireMusings/BABYBOND_30.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/SapphireMusings/BABYBOND_29.jpg

I got to see her sucking her little hand, and some smiling, toooo cute! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## laura6914

morning ladies, 

Em, due1 and BB, thanks for your advice yesterday. Definitly my hormones. :blush: got home last night, had a cry which lasted a few hours. Told OH how im feeling and how sorry i am for being so out of character. We are all good now :thumbup: and as i start my amaternity leave tomorrow i hope this will help loads as i wont be tired all the time. 

Hi Cherryglitter, hope your LO makes an appearence sooon.

Preggy eggy, thaat is one gorgeous little girl you have in there. She is just beautiful. 

Welcome over mommymc, its not that scarey over here. lol. 

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

PreggyEggy, your Princess is BEAUTIFUL! :D

I just had my 4D this week as well. Was magnificent! :D
Even though everyone keeps picking on my baby saying she has a big nose. :(
I know it's all in good fun... But GRRR. :lol: I think my baby is precious. That's all that matters. :)


----------



## laura6914

i think your little one is gorgeous hun. 
I would be making someone elses nose big if they were making comments like that about my baby :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I agree with Laura!


----------



## LilDreamy

laura6914 said:


> i think your little one is gorgeous hun.
> I would be making someone elses nose big if they were making comments like that about my baby :haha:

:rofl:

Deffinately put a smile on my face.

I'm going to have to use that saying next time someone says something. :lol:


----------



## laura6914

just smack them, they will know what its for. lol.

God girls, can you believe we are in the final stretch? I ordered the cot bed and matress yesterday from kiddicare.com (they have a sale on) its getting ordered today :wohoo:

this is what i got, do you like it?


----------



## laura6914

forgot the link 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...dvert-_-Kiddicare.com Somerset Cotbed Antique

With the matress it came to £109, bargin.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely :D

I'm not in the final stretch yet but I will still pop in here to keep up with you girls and keep this thread updated.

I'm moving over officially at 26weeks as my NHS pregnancy desktop says week 27 is time to move over which makes me 26 weeks :)


----------



## laura6914

just move over now hun. its no big deal. you are the host of the thread afterall. it diesnt matter when you move over anyway :shrug: im not even supposed to be here until tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

According to my NHS Pregnancy Desktop you should have been here 6 days ago :rofl:

Wow I have a wiggly baby boy today! God I love him so much!! :cloud9:

I have my wedding hair trial today :)


----------



## laura6914

Shae is quiet today. He tends to have 2 very active days followed by 2 queit and today and tomorrow will be his queit days. i actually felt his foot through my belly yesterday it was so amazing. 

Oh will you be able to take a picture for us to see. Thats come round so quickly hasnt it. only a month and half left.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It has come round quick! 6 Weeks on Saturday! 
Yep I will take some piccys but will blur my face so people who are at my wedding can't accidently come across them! :lol:

Oooh really, I have felt his bum but nothing as obvious as feet yet! Bet that's amazing!


----------



## laura6914

ok hunny, cant wait to see it. 

Yeah im sure it was a foot. He is way above my belly button now and they were three big kicks. that big the boss even saw my tummy move, and i jumped. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

Think I felt his foot before! I even got my manager to feel and she said yes too! :)


----------



## angelandbump

I know i am a couple of days early but it feels like christmas!! hehe how exciting moving to 3rd tri! i keep saying ":happydance:I MADE IT:happydance:" 

Anyway moment of madness over... nice to join everyone in 3rd tri xx


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe is having a quite day today. I been out shoppin with my sister for a meal. Got Chloe a lovely coforter from primark for £3 its so cute, and 3pairs of tights in the sale for just £1. Also treated myself to some tops and bits and bobs which will be good for me to wear now and also after pregnancy :D only 90days left for me :wohoo:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies. I'm in a bit too much of a tired stupor after returning from Cuba this morning on practically no sleep but just wanted to say hi, hugs and YAYYYYY 3rd Tri. I feel SO unprepared. What to do now? xx


----------



## starsunshine

how do you know what's a foot and what's a bum? Xx


----------



## Newt4

I am thinking of going on a camping trip to my home town when I will be 31 weeks. Am I crazy?


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! :hi:

Hope all is well today! I just reached V-Day today, and here I am lurking in the 3rd tri thread... :blush: Oh well, I just miss you guys!!! :hugs:

Alora has been moving like crazy too! I set a water bottle on my stomach last night, and it was moving all over the place! It was hilarious! You can see every little movement when you do that! :lol:

Good luck today BB with your hair trial! So exciting! I can't believe your wedding is in 6 weeks! :shock:
Time is FLYING by!
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - I dont think you're crazy! If you've had an easy pregnancy, then why not? :shrug:
I went on a road trip to my home town (5 hour drive EACH way) when I was 36 weeks with Kyree. It CAN be done! :)
Just make sure you have something comfy to sleep on! :lol:


----------



## Clartylou

:hi: Hi All

Hope everyone is well. Still can't quite believe we are in 3rd tri now, even though I feel time is moving much slower this pregnancy.

I have my 28 wk check up with the MW next week and she will re-measure my fundal height as I was measuring 4 wks ahead last time, if still measuring big, she will send me for a growth scan and maybe do a GTT.

Cx


----------



## Newt4

Yeah I really wanna go float in the lake. In calgary we just have man made lakes that are really shallow and over populated.

My home town which i miss dearly!
https://www.discovernelson.com/gallery/


----------



## Agiboma

happy vday mommy kc, yes i 2 am lonely in 2nd tri


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - Aww Nelson, BC looks very nice! :D So you would be flying Im guessing?
You should be fine! Just have a "plan". When I travelled 5 hours away at 36 weeks, JUST in case I brought my overnight bag and baby stuff, and could get to the hospital easily... because you never know! ;)

Agiboma - Yeah its getting more and more lonely in 2nd tri. :( I just want the next 3 weeks to pass so we can all OFFICIALLY be together again! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sod it Kate, I'm coming over! No point talking in 2 threads! :lol:

Posted in the other thread but will post on here too, had my hair trial yesterday and love it!!!
 



Attached Files:







th_P080710_1711_01-1.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 51









P080710_17.11.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

So im officially 3rd tri today :yipee:

BB that is absolutley gorgeous hunny it really is. Loving the pink start to :haha:

xxx


----------



## Purple Poirot

Wooooooooooo 3rd tri today! Hip hip hooray!

Can't believe we're actually here!!!

:yipee:


----------



## buttonnose82

my bump aches sooooooo much today! Yesterday, i swear, baby kicked and wriggled ALL day .... ALL DAY, I literally don't think he/she slept all day lol, even all night he/she woke me up kicking/wriggling lol


----------



## laura6914

purple piorot its so unreal isnt it. 

Buttonnose, my bump hurts today to but it feels more like stitch, all underneath and round by mp hips. 

xxx


----------



## subaru555

Got my first BH's yesterday - exciting :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Girls,

Not been on BnB for aaaaages been having a really rough time of it lately, thankfully not pregancy related though, don't want to go into to much detail but things are now sorted and I'm feeling more normal again house sale has finally gone through and we are almost ready to start our new life in Australia, we're hoping to book our flights today for 3rd August which means I will only have 9 weeks until baby due once there to get settled ...... so scary but more excited at the moment:happydance:.

I haven't gone through all the pages that I've missed on 2nd tri or on this thread but I hope everyone and their babies are doing well and hello :wave: to any newbies.

My little girl seems to be doing really well and loves to use my bladder as a trampoline :rofl:. Going for a 3D Scan on Sunday can't wait my Dad and FIL are coming to which will be nice since they wont see her when she's born.

BB - thanks for messaging and thinking of me :hugs:.

Hi Laura how you doing?

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was missing you and was worried you weren't ok! So glad your ok :D

Just seen in your signature, what a pretty name you have picked for your little girl :)

I have a very wriggly little boy today, I don't think I will ever get bored of his movements :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

I tried my wedding dress on today and it should still fit me for the wedding :D 
Im so tired today, i didnt sleep well at all last night i was jsut too hot, and it felt like the fan was just pushing warm air around. I hate it when its like this. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm good thanks Hun, tired but good :)

Glad your wedding dress fits! How long now?


----------



## MadamRose

2 weeks tomorrow :D So im hoping i wont get much bigger by then. Also had my hair trial today, but it was so hot in the hair dressers i though i was going to melt 
Glad your good


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any piccys? :)

Oooh close! Mine is 6 Weeks tomorrow!!

24th July? That's the day of my Hen Party :D


----------



## MadamRose

Lol, im having my hen party the weekend before. No i forgot to take my camera to the hairdressers with me :lol: i even left my tiara in the hairdressers and had to go back for it :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: What you like!!

What you doing for your Hen Party?


----------



## MadamRose

Having a girly day and pampering ourselves, and then going to have a laught at the bingo in the evening. We pulled loads of funny ideas out of a hat to see how we could have a laugh. And then going for a few drinks after that ( i will be on soft ones of course) what about you hunni?


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds good :)

Honestly you want to know!? Me too!! I have no fricking idea! :rofl: 

My Mum and Best Friend have organised it, there are 15 of us going to Blackpool and that's about all I know :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sounds fun, you will have to inform me after, even though i wont find out til i come back from my honeymoon :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh where you going?


----------



## MadamRose

Just to skegness for a few days, as obviously can't fly or anything. If its like this but no hotter should be really nice :D
We are putting up baby cot, and changer the day after we get back :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:

We have had babies wardrobe, cot etc since May but can't put it up until we know what's going on with Central Heating and have decorated :(

It could take ages for them to get it in as we have no gas so will be on a waiting list! :( British Gas are coming round on Monday so I'm going to see if I can pull some strings with being pregnant, our house is so cold in winter, we NEED it in before he is born!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i dont blame you hun. We have had ours since i was about 16 weeks :haha: but didnt want to put it up too early. I will be 30 weeks when we do which i think is about right as i wont be to tired/big as i want to be able to help. dont wanna do it much later incase bubs comes early, even though bus wont be in it striaght away dont want the hassel of putting it up when baby is here. and felt much ealier was too early


----------



## brunettebimbo

After our wedding we have 9 weeks until due date and 7 of them I will be working! :shock: I'm beginning to panic that everything won't be ready :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone know how to search members by name on here?


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes you wil hun. you will get it all done :D 
I thought i was mad getting married at 29 and 1/2 weeks let along 31 :haha:

I think you have to do advanced search to search by user


----------



## brunettebimbo

We booked our wedding March last year! :lol: Not much choice! 

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## MadamRose

I booked mine before knowing also :lol: are you having a honeymoon?

If anyone looked when i posted about my firend and her baby, well the news isnt too good atm update is the 2nd update on page 2 :cry:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...yers-please-2-updates-pg-2-not-good-news.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't read it coz it will upset me :(
Hope everything works out ok

Nope no honeymoon, we can't afford it!
We might go away to the hotel we got engaged at the night after the wedding just for a night :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww that will be nice at least you can still have a nice night alone after


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!!! :hi::hugs:

BB - you're right, I think Im going to just come over here now!!! Im having a hard time looking at both threads... so HERE I AM! :haha:

How is everyone today?

My baby girl has been moving like crazy too! I love it! :cloud9:
I won't ever get tired of it either and Im really going to miss it when its over this time. :(

Phillippa - wow I cant believe your wedding is in TWO WEEKS! Thats crazy! Im excited for you!
xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I have less than 2 weeks till my 3rd tri. but I think I'm gonna hop over here anyways. I'm way too excited!


----------



## MadamRose

I think Chloe knows im scared about my friends baby as she wont stop kicking me i feel like she is supporting mummy and telling me to be strong.


----------



## CaseyCakes

So how is everyone today?


----------



## MommyKC

Hi CaseyCakes! :hi:
Like I said in the other thread... I have just under 3 weeks and Im too impatient too! Plus, I hate missing all the action! ;)


----------



## silver_penny

I'm so pissed right now, as my DH ans I have been put through an emotional roller coaster by my lovely BIL (DH's brother). He basically said that we were crap parents and that our kid would died if he continued living here. Nice, since he's only been sick once in his life and he has never had any injury minus a bruise or two from falling down while learning how to walk. arggg. Needless to say, he won't be allowed around our kids until we get a full and sincere apology. I honestly believe he's having issues with jealousy. He and his wife have been trying to get pregnant for over a year now. I feel bad for them, and I wish them all the best, but for him to attack us like that was rude and uncalled for. arggg....


----------



## Newt4

WOw silver thats is not cool. Its weird how some people act around pregnant people. I would agree that they are just jealous but they need to get over it and be happy for you.


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, it was quite shocking, as neither one of us expected it. However, my BIL has never really had any respect for me, so I guess him going off on me isn't _too_ much of a shock, but the fact that he said that about his own brother is what really gets to me. My DH, bless him, was in tears with what was said.


----------



## Newt4

I kinda know how you feel. My OH family said that they are worried about my oh (their son and brother) not being a good dad because he didnt wanna hold his nephew two years ago at christmas. I was like ummm really.


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I was doing laundry and I started getting lower abdominal pain along with hip and lower back pain. Should I be worried I'm sitting trying to take it easy but it only makes the hip and back pain worse.


----------



## Newt4

Im not sure, I hope your ok.


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm fine now I relaxed, drank some water and it went away after about 10 min and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: silverpenny thats just horrible 
Casey you should be fine you probelry just over did it 
Chloe was playing a game with me this morning, i kept putting my hand on my belly and she kept moving her hand/foot (not sure which) to touch it :cloud9:


----------



## aurora

Ahh found it :hi:


----------



## CaseyCakes

How is everyone today?:thumbup:


----------



## Newt4

Sleepy


----------



## MadamRose

hot and bothered :(


----------



## Agiboma

bubs having a quiet day today, dont like those days


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless its prob the heat


----------



## Agiboma

he usually wiggles and moves for 2-3 hours or more in the morning today it was only 20 min im gonna drink a pop i think its a growth thing


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it might be as long as he has moved a bit today


----------



## MommyKC

Hey girls! :hi:

Silver - that is awful. :( I agree, some people act so strange around pregnant women. I have no idea why. And your poor hubby. :( :hugs:

Well today was a little bit cooler, which was nice! Still warm but a cool breeze came in making it more bearable! :D Took Kyree to the beach and had a blast! And we took a nap together this afternoon. Overall, a really nice day. Not productive at ALL but we had fun! ;)

I hope everyone is doing well today!
xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Feeling very hot and bothered, think its gonna be be alot cooler tomorrow, yay, I need a respite from this heat and its not doing my ankles any good.

Last night I was laying in bed and my tummy went rock hard, I keep getting this now so the braxton hicks are getting stronger, eek! Anyway I could feel something real hard by my belly button, a wave of worry came over me, I thought it was a lump or something lol, it was about 2 inches long, so I started stroking and prodding it and then it moved, it must of been her foot lol! I was really worried lol!! When I realised I thought it was well cute!!!!!

Anyway girls, keep cool, not long to go now, hooray!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im having my BH get alot strongerr the last few days espeically when im lying in bed, i had no end of them yesterday.

The foot in the belly button thing how cute when you realised what it was.
If its too hot today i will just stay in all day becuase its just too hot for me atm and dont want to over do it as did alot yesterday.

Kate sounds like you really enjoyed you day :thumbup:

I might just be me but i feel really strange i feel like Chloe's room is never going to e perfect enough for her. Atm i know there is two big boxes in there which are the cot and the changer that need making up. But its not jsut that i keep rearanging the clothes in the draws and wardrobe about every 2 weeks etc. Do you ever feel like its actually right? :shrug:


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - I never felt like Kyree's room was ready either. But there comes a point where you just accept it, and I think the reason it doesnt feel "right" is because she isnt here yet.
Once Kyree was born, everything felt right. :)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes maybe thats it, i do walk in there and it does feel like there should be a baby around me


----------



## trumpetbum

*eek* I'm 3rd tri this week :lol: I can't believe it :lol: Can I be moved from 22nd to 14th please :) In first tri I said my gut feeling was blue and he is :)


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on team blue hun :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does everyone get BH? I haven't had an yet!

Well it's my 25 Week Midwife check up today, hopefully my little man is growing like he should! :) He has been naughty since yesterday, barely kicking at all and when he does it's right in my bloody cervix!!! :(

I had some sad news yesterday, my friends brother fell at work and died :( He was only 24!


----------



## MadamRose

Ive been getting horrible BH, but some people dont feel them at all.

Aww its horrible when they kick you in the cervix really uncomfy. Chloe has just got the arrh im going to kick you in the ribs stage, and thats very uncomfy and quite painful at times, makes my ribs feel bruised. 
I Also had a really bad nose bleed this morning, i didnt realised at 1st until my OH yelled at me your nose is bleeding :dohh: 

Sorry to here about your freinds brother :hugs: and thoughts to the family


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's getting closer to my ribs but he still prefers my cervix! :lol:

I've just been in 2nd Trimester looking at threads and I feel completely past that phase, I'm ready for my little boy! Shame 15 weeks takes so long! :rofl:

I've been reading birth stories and instead of it making me nervous and scared it makes me so bloody excited!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the birthstories make me so jelous as well makes me want Chloe to get here. On wednesday its only 12 weeks for me, which means it will be single week figures just 9 weeks until full term :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:
I've got a lot on in the next few weeks so I'm thinking time should hopefully go quick!!

H2B bought us a Moses Basket on Saturday, we went for a neutral one incase we have a girl next time.

This is it - https://www.izziwotnot.com/Products/565-mop-and-squeak-maize-moses-basket.aspx
https://www.myminimonsters.co.uk/images/uploads/Mop%20and%20Squeak%20Moses%20Basket.jpg

Looking at the website it is £79 alone! We got the basket, stand, mattress, hood, dressing and blanket for £83!! :mrgreen: BARGAIN!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats really good we got a mammas and pappas one for £20 and borrowed a rocking stand off my sister. It looks really nice :D you can also get spare covers for them if you did want to make it look a bit boyish at times. 
Yes i am busy up until 30weeks at least now, with the wedding and then honeymoon, then putting up cot and changer the day i turn 30weeks :yipee:

Then on the 19th August i get my exam results :argh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Scary!! I should have my exam results by Monday! :shock:

We've got loads of blankets that i think we will probably use for him aswell as his swaddles!

We've decided not to get that set for his bedroom as it would mean if his bedding was in the wash his room wouldn't be co-ordinated so think we are now doing 3 walls pale blue and one feature wall with some nice wallpaper...maybe spots or stripes or something?

I just need to find a nice bumper now...my friends having a patchwork blanket made for his cot to match a bumper that I choose. We've then got his curtains, light shade, changing mat etc to buy too!! :shock:


----------



## MadamRose

Oww good luck with your results.

Yes i know what you mean there is so much to get, we have one cot set for Chloe but i really want to get another for when the otehr is in the wash so much simpilar. We did Chloes room neutral and then all here bedding ect is colours pink ect so it doesnt look so plain.


----------



## going_crazy

Just popping in to catch up!

Good luck both of you for your exam results:thumbup:
Love the moses basket - sounds like a good bargain!!

For some reason, I can't quite believe we're in 3rd tri - It seems I blinked and 2nd tri just flew past!!!!

Hope everything else is ok????


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, how are we all. 

im on maternity leave noe and gone into a right cleaning spree. just painted all the hall way and bleached everything. im gdoing one rooma day. we move in 3 weeks so making sure everything is spick and span ready for handing it back. 

BB im so sorry to hear about your friend. thoughts are withh the family. such a waste of life. 

my little man has been very quiet the passed tw days. think its cause i have been so busy. i recorded im moving the other day on my phone. so amazing. 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: everyone moving over a bit early hope you dont mind :blush: 2nd tri is a bit quiet now so...

Good luck with youre results phillipa and BB hope you both do really well i should get my exam results any time after the 15th so nervous as i really felt i didnt do too good and it will cost me £180 to retake in november eeeek !! 

Hope youre all doing well its so exciting to think were all in the final stages :) i wonder who will be the 1st to pop ? lol 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I think Chloes is gonna be a madam and come 2 weeks late so loads of you girlies have yours 1st. 
And no we dont mind you coming over here early at all, a lot of people are doing the same.
Im sure your exam results will have gone fine :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol ive got a feeling lewis is going to be stubborn too im betting on 24th although i know ill start getting jealous reading all of youre lovely birth storys :) 

How nice is the weather today i sound so miserable lol but thank god for the rain !! 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Im guessing she will be 2 weeks late which would mean something like the 20th :( I really hope its not. I was hoping 15th septmeber or after up until the 6th october but no later :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a Good weekend. If this lil guy keeps growing the way he is the Dr. is talking about inducing me on 10/1 but I guess we will just have to wait and see.... Hope everyone has a Great week!!


----------



## Steffyxx

You never know though hun could be an early baby for you i really dont mind as long as hes healthy but i can imagine it getting frustrating closer to the end ! 

Have you spoke anymore to youre midwife about youre homebirth plans ? is she being a bit more supportive now ?


----------



## Steffyxx

Wantabelly how exciting bet it feels so nice to have a date i like to have everything organised lol ! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Not been yet got my appointment on thursday so gonna do it then. Bit anxious about it as OH wont be at this appoitnment for back up as he is working. but hoping it will all go well.
Yes i really hope she does come a little early. I just think i would get really annoyed going over, with my angel i feel like i should have had a baby in my arms since feb so makes things drag even more. I will be eating fresh pineapple everyday from when i get to 37 weeks, along with as much walking as i can do :D


----------



## MadamRose

I would also be shocked if some babys werent in september


----------



## Steffyxx

Just unleash all of youre pregnancy hormones on her if she tries to talk you out of it :haha: i have my 25 week appointment with midwife on wensday too cant wait to hear his lil heartbeat again :) 

At least we will all have our lil ones in time for christmas :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats very exciting, i just think it would make me a bit peeved not in a really bad way though, if loads of october bumpkins due after me had their LO's 1st. Plus i would be the 1st ever in my family to go over so another reason to be annoyed if i did. Hopeing trying to get her here will work :lol:


----------



## Agiboma

Hi ladies well I miss all of you to. Much so here I am a few weeks early in third tri:thumbup: so I'm back in the hospital my bp was high yesterday they double my medication dosage and now it's stable again had another ultrasound this morning an my little Micah is 2 pounds :rofl: I think that's so cute 
I think he will come in late september because that's when I get my stitch removed and usually delivery is a matter of hours after removal so will see how it goes:happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

very lucky for you i wish i could be that sure when chloe was going to make an apperance


----------



## WantaBelly

Steffyxx said:


> Wantabelly how exciting bet it feels so nice to have a date i like to have everything organised lol ! :)[/QUOT
> 
> In a way it does but in another way it seems strange.......lol
> 
> None of my other children were induced and the adrenaline rush you get when you go into labor is amazing!


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm so excited I'm only a week away from being in my third trimester! But I wonder if little Avery is going to be early, ontime, or late? I just hope he's not late I want to hold him soo bad.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope my little boy isn't late either! 40 weeks is a long enough wait as it is! :rofl:

Well I've been for my 25 week check up and I knew my bump was small!! I'm just 24Inch and should be 25 but she said not to worry.

he's been well quiet today, I don't like it :(


----------



## MadamRose

I got told my my MW they dont worry if its 2-3 out either way, so i wouldnt worry hunni, if she was worried she would have said :hugs:

Yes i agree 40 weeks is a very long wait. thats why im hoping fr mine to only be about 37-39 :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm planning to work until 38 weeks!
I'm hoping running up and down 3 floors and nursing will help bring labour on sooner! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

yes my stairs are steep so hope they work and one fresh pineapple each day for the day i turn 37 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

Rasperry Leaf Tea and plenty of :sex: too! :lol:


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah me too - I'm working till 38 weeks in the hope that pacing around a classroom will help to bring on labour! Can't believe how quickly time has flown, I only feels like yesterday that we were joining up in 1st tri!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Time is going fast but it seems slow! I think it's just because I want to meet him so badly!


----------



## MadamRose

See now ive finished collage i havent got loads to do after the wedding that is. so then i can spend all the time getting everything ready for Chloe so everything will be ready so soon, so i will then want her here. Im gonna scrub the floors go for long walks and as i said eat the pineapple to try and get her to come from 37 weeks, i dont see the propblem with it from then as they are clast as term


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah understand that too but for me it's just going really fast at the mo! I be feeling like you tomorrow though no doubt! Those darn pregnancy hormones!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Time is going fast but it seems slow! I think it's just because I want to meet him so badly!

Yes thats what im like i can;t believe im almost 28 weeks, but at the same time 12 weeks til i am due to meet Chloe feels like soooooooo long :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Time has gone fast....I saw a patients Mum just before I had my gender scan at 15 weeks and then again today so 10 weeks has passed and it's flown by!! Just hope the rest does! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i am the same i want the rest to fly, but after the wedding and exams results at 33 weeks i beleive its going to slow down


----------



## CrazyTink

Hi everyone,

Officially joining you all today as I have finally made it to the 3rd tri, (I'm currently ignoring all the websites that says its not til next week)

OH and i have been going over names again today trying to decide, we decided on a boy one and girl one after our first scan but have now went off them, we now have a girls name but nothing for a boy and we both think that it probably will be a boy so we're a bit stuck! no doubt we will also change our minds on the girl one we have by October.

Wrote a list of the prep i have done so far and i was quite impressed by how many bargains i've managed to get, still got soooo much more to get but we're planning to get it all at the end of august as OH will have a good wage and i'll have my redundancy payment :thumbup:

Still waiting for my HIP grant sent away for it on the 1st but nothing yet.

Anyone else struggling to sleep at nights? not sure if its the heat or what, OH is also on nightshift and i always struggle when he's on nights, forecast for the next two days is 10'c and rain :happydance:

Probably doesn't help that i slept for about 3/4 hrs today after not sleeping much last night, going to switch my laptop off earlier tonight and see how i get on

speak later x


----------



## Red Rose

Welcome to 3rd tri *CrazyTink*!

*Due#1-2010* I feel the same. One day I'll sit back and wonder how it could have gone so fast, but I'm also having one of those days where I feel like its going soooo slow. I then look at my iphone app and the progress bar on it and realise I don't have that long left until term, but still feels like lightyears away until I meet my buba. :cry:

We'll be cacking it in 12 weeks wondering why we thought it was going so slow! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Welcome CrazyTink! :hi:

I agree with you ladies... sort of. In a way, I feel like I have AGES to go until my due date gets here... but this pregnancy has been going REALLY fast. I can't believe I'm coming up on 25 weeks... it honestly feels like yesterday I was just 14 weeks! Time is going really fast in the grand scheme of things... but then again, with this being my second baby... I am super busy and don't have as much time to sit around and focus on the pregnancy like I did the first time around.
Either way, I don't want it to go TOO fast because I love being pregnant and this is my last baby ever so I will be sad when it's over!

Anyway, just over 2 weeks until Im OFFICIAL in this thread! :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome crazy well the time has gone by very fast but I'm not complaining :rofl: the faster the better IMO 
@ crazy :hi: welcome to October group


----------



## Newt4

I feel like 25-30 are going so slow. I just wanna hit the 30 week milestone so badly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I booked my 28 Week midwife appointment yesterday and my 32 Week one which is mad! That's not that long a way and at my 32 Week one I will be a MRS!!! :yipee:


----------



## ellaandcallum

I have midwife tomorrow, so it will be time to take more bloods and I wanna get her to complete my sure start maternity to form so hopefully I will get that.

I have my sons sports day, his last one at Infants School :-( so I just hope the it doesnt rain, it looks lovely and grey at the moment. To be honest though could do without sitting in a field today.

I woke up this morning feeling like I was about to start my period, crampy, back ache and tight bump. Last night my cocksix (?????) lol, was hurting me too. I suffered with that pain after I had Callum so I am wondering if joints are softening up and that was either everything stretching again or more braxton hicks. They are beginning to get stronger as time goes by but never normally feel crampy so it could be growth again.

Oh well gotta go to Sainsburys. Take care girlies. xxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - 30 weeks is the big milestone for me too, I just want to get there and then I will feel better. :)

BB - Wow I cant believe in less than 6 weeks, you're going to be married!!! :happydance:
So exciting! :D

I have a midwife appointment next week (at 25w4d along) and then I dont have another until August 24, when Im 30 weeks. So Im going 5 weeks between appointments but the reason being my MW is away all of August so Im seeing my family doctor for my prenatal checkup that month. Which is fine. I have enough appointments in August, including my GTT and another ultrasound (to check placenta). Its going to be a busy month!


----------



## MadamRose

I have my 28 week appoitnment on thursday, and then i have a 31 week appointment 3 weeks after that when i will be a MRS. At this one i have to have bloods taken and be given anti d injection, also gonna tell MW i want a homebirth not sure how thats gonna go


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's your choice not your midwifes!

Well National Grid emailed me about how long it is for waiting to have gas put in and they said 6-8 weeks from date they receive payment! Grrr I don't have than long!!! :cry:


----------



## LilDreamy

When I hit 30 weeks.

I think I will then become a MAJOR Nervous wreck! :lol:

Wowz... I can shiver thinking about. Will be exciting though. :D


----------



## MadamRose

I can't wait to hit 30 weeks as it means that your getting so close i just wish i was there now :haha:

I was out for a walk when some random stranger started rubbing my belly, didnt say hi or anything 1st, just said look at that and started rubbing my belly, i felt so uncomfy with it


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would of smacked them square on in the jaw and then patted their belly!:growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i felt like it and there was no one around whcih made me feel even worse :growlmad: i just got away as quickly as i could as you never know with some people. it was a man 2 which makes it even more scary


----------



## brunettebimbo

Really!? A man? What a nob!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats what i thought, i wouldnt have felt as uncomfy if it was a women just wouldnt have been too impress. But a man touching a random women he has never seen


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello lovelies!

I hope you're all doing well.

I've just got back from my 28 week MW apt and it went really well. Had bloods taken, BP is creeping back up to a human level (yayyyy), baby is led head down, she said how strong he was after he tried to kick the doppler off, she said I had a neat bump for my gestation but it's very full (lol), had a nice chat about water births etc and she measured my bump and size is right etc.

Just so you all have an idea what to expect. Overall it was similar to the previous ones but it just felt like they're a lot more thorough now xx


----------



## trumpetbum

My ticker moved into 3rd tro today :)


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - Ugh, I hate when random people come up and touch my belly too, so you're not alone! When I was pregnant with Kyree, this gross drunk guy with dirty hands came up to me and rubbed my belly. I was mortified!!! :sick:


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVenture glad to see you back Hun :) That's good news about your BP!!

How do you girls keep so calm with the belly touchers? I can't! :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girlies!

Last night we attended our first birthing class, it was just to talk about when to call delivery and the signs of labour etc, was interesting but also kinda nothing new, next week we are talking about pain relief in labour and the birth of the baby which i am looking forward too!

Today I am back at the hospital for my 28 week appointment, fingers crossed the consultant signs me off and i can go back to low risk care!!!

hope your all doing ok!

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Buttonnose! :)


----------



## trumpetbum

good luck Buttonnose!!

Re belly touchers...I've had none this time round. Long may it continue.


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck button nose

Im 28 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Marrissa_E

I'm so glad to see October Bumpkins 2010 thread in 3rd tri!!

Hope u dun mind me lurking in here slightly early!


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: no we dont mind at all


----------



## mummylamb

hi october bumpkin expectant mothers!
i just joined baby and bump and im due october 3rd :cloud9:
wondered if anyone else was near my due date
hope everyone is feeling okay and isnt getting too tired with the rapidly growing little baba's
loves mummylamb
x


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: welcome to b&b and welcome to october bumpkins, im due 3 days after you on the 6th october :D


----------



## mummylamb

thank u...aw wow thats close congrats! are you excited? x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes very excited i can't wait wish time would go quicker sometimes. How about you?
If you go on the 1st page of this thred, it tells you when everyone is due :D


----------



## mummylamb

Aw yes im very excited 
Just want to see my babies face now! lol
ill have a look at the first page :)

:kiss:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know she needs to be cooking for a few more weeks but i wish she didnt have to :(


----------



## waitin4numb3

I wish time would go a wee bit quicker!this seems pregnancy seems soo much slower than my other 2.Its gonna be 1 longgggg summer,i cant belive il still be preggers when my boys go back to school on the 1st sept.Im that big at the mo people think iv only a few weeks to go my friend is 6 weeks ahead of me and im bigger!is any1 else very big for how far on they r?(my baby is showing up 3 weeks bigger in size but they wont change my date)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya hun, that must be really annoying, normalyl peopel can't beleive me when i say ive only got 12 weeks to go, people think im due in dec or soemthing and thats really annoying.
yes i really want time to go quicker, but on a good note the 6 weeks hols normally go quick dont they, so hopefully it will be the same this time,
It feels like my wedding has flown round but at the same time pregnancy seems like forever how does that make sense when ive been waiting longer for the wedding and being preg whilst waiting for the wedding :wacko:


----------



## waitin4numb3

I live in northern ireland over here the schools split up in june for summer untill sept so it really drags in!when was ur wedding or have u had it yet?sorry.


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm the same... :blush:

People keep saying, "Dang, when are you going to pop that thing out!?"

And I look at them blankly and say... "Not for another 3 months...." :lol:

They say... "Oh dang.... :blush:"

GOSH! Am I really that big!


----------



## MadamRose

:( i wish i was really big, and 3 months feels like a bloody life time :cry:


----------



## LilDreamy

Due#1-2010 said:


> :( i wish i was really big, and 3 months feels like a bloody life time :cry:


Aw. :(

Trust me, you'll pop one day.
My friend was teeny, and like the last month and a half of pregnancy she POPPED! She could barely walk. :lol:

I kind of wish I was a little bit smaller.

My weight gain in pregnancy is QUITE a bit more than I should.
Wish I was gaining on track instead. :(


----------



## MadamRose

waitin4numb3 said:


> I live in northern ireland over here the schools split up in june for summer untill sept so it really drags in!when was ur wedding or have u had it yet?sorry.

10 days time :D its been booked for about a year and a bit, adn tis flown round, 40 weeks of pregnancy or the 28 i have done have been so slow, dont make sence



LilDreamy said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> :( i wish i was really big, and 3 months feels like a bloody life time :cry:
> 
> 
> Aw. :(
> 
> Trust me, you'll pop one day.
> My friend was teeny, and like the last month and a half of pregnancy she POPPED! She could barely walk. :lol:
> 
> I kind of wish I was a little bit smaller.
> 
> My weight gain in pregnancy is QUITE a bit more than I should.
> Wish I was gaining on track instead. :(Click to expand...

Aww i dont have a clue how much weight i have gained but everyone says i look like ive lost weight on my face and arms and i need to stop loosing it. MY MW hasnt weight me gonna go to one of those things you pay 20p for and see hom much i have put on


----------



## brunettebimbo

You've got a lovely bump Phillippa and definately look pregnant!! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know but i still wish i was slightly bigger as everyone says im small.
Im on a mission to get funny baby pics of OH for his best man to use in the speech :haha: i can see this being fun.


----------



## MommyKC

waitin4numb3 said:


> I wish time would go a wee bit quicker!this seems pregnancy seems soo much slower than my other 2.Its gonna be 1 longgggg summer,i cant belive il still be preggers when my boys go back to school on the 1st sept.Im that big at the mo people think iv only a few weeks to go my friend is 6 weeks ahead of me and im bigger!is any1 else very big for how far on they r?(my baby is showing up 3 weeks bigger in size but they wont change my date)

This is my second baby, and I feel HUGE! I have been measuring at least 3 weeks ahead my entire pregnancy (fundal measurements are just estimates though) but yeah, I feel your pain! :haha:
I always measured RIGHT on track with my first daughter... so I dont get it this time. :shrug: I think its just because Im already 'stretched' out in there, that Im measuring ahead.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, my midwife says becuase im tall baby is growing up rather than out :shrug: i see here again tomorrow so will know what my fundal height is.
Come on next 12 weeks speed up i wanna meet my little girl :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Oh poor Phillippa. Chloe WILL be here before you know it, trust me! And the more you focus on how slow time is going, the slower it will go! :haha:
Try to ENJOY pregnancy because you will miss it, trust me! ;)
3 months is NOTHING! We've already been pregnant for 6 months! Look at it that way! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes but if i look back its gone fast, if i look forward it feels like a life time away, i really dont think i can wait 12 weeks :haha: i prob will miss it but least i will have her in my arms by then.
I think now im not at collage i have less to occupie me so makes me feel like its going slower


----------



## MommyKC

Well having them in our arms is the best feeling in the world, but at least we can carry them with us 24/7 right now. :cloud9: Once they are out, then they are susceptible to illness, etc... right now they are safe. :)
It feels far... but its not. ;) Chloe will be here soon and then you'll feel as if she's been here your entire life. :D


----------



## MadamRose

I really hope so, im looking forward to the wedding and going away for a few days as that should go quick and then the day after i get back i will be 30weeks :D 
Then getting cot and stuff put up, and then we will almost be in august, just got 2 find something to occupy me for the 2months then


----------



## EmandBub

what have i missed ladies?
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... once you're completely ready, time seems to go even SLOWER I find. :haha:
But just try to get REST because once bubs is born, it will be a lost cause! :rofl: So try to get lots and rest and do some things for YOU before she's born... like get a pedicure... haircut... whatever makes you feel better! :)

Hi Em! :hi:
Im still hanging out here... 2 weeks early! :haha:
Oh well, I dont want to miss anything! :lol:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: heya hon :hugs:
how are you and the girls doing?
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: get some sleep that would be nice but doesnt even happen now i toss and turn constantly, and aint sleeping well already.

Yes i might treat myself to a manicure or pedicure when i get to about 32 weeks or something :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

:flower: Morning everyone! I had a dream last night that I went into labour and had my baby boy. I remember crying when I saw him cause he was so beautiful, he looked just like OH, has anyone had a dream about their baby?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i had quite a strange 3 part one.
I was doing hospital bag and OH was cooking boiled eggs and i shouted at him for burning them.
Then i went into labour a few days later, and OH wasnt there. He didnt make it to the birth i had baby on my own, and she was lovely. Then there were some people in the room i couldnt see them but knew them and they were telling me that my OH was gonan be no help with the baby was was gonna be crap dad, my OH woke me up becuase i was screaming he wasnt going to be a bad dad he was gonna be the best. Dam hormones this was about 4months ago


----------



## EmandBub

i have :blush:
x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have too! Infact I had one last night, i don't remember it all but I remember my baby boy being in his pram and I kept getting upset coz everytime I dressed him his clothes where too big! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

The girls and I are doing great!
I see my MW on Monday, which Im excited for. Alora has been moving like crazy! :cloud9:

I have had crazy dreams too, not so much this pregnancy yet but I remember having dreams with Kyree that I gave birth to her before DH could get to the hospital so I made the nurses put her back inside. :haha:
Another one was the hospital sent me home with the WRONG baby. :wacko: That one was a little scary.

This pregnancy, I keep dreaming about people I havent seen in AGES. Its so weird. People from highschool I havent talked to in years keep popping up in my dreams! And I've had dreams about my hubby leaving me. :cry: Something to do with me feeling insecure I guess. :shrug:


----------



## LilDreamy

I dreamed alot about baby when I first got pregnant, but my baby was always a boy in those dreams, or I dreampt I was having triplets. :lol:

Turns out I'm having ONE baby and she's a girl. :lol:

But since then...

I've actually been having some Very horrible and grusome dreams. I almost don't like going to sleep at night. Some of the stuff I've been dreaming is so horrible, that I can't believe I'm even having dreams like this. What the heck is going on??? :shrug:


----------



## Clartylou

:wave: Hi everyone

I had my midwife appt today, baby is now measuring only one week ahead instead of the 4 wks ahead my fundal height was measuring at 24 wks. I have an appt to get my anti D injection, consultant appt and 34 wk scan all in place. I have filled in my HiP grant form and will send it off tomorrow.


I have finialised with my manager my last day at work; so I finish up on 20th August on A/L and start my mat leave on 27th September. I am already counting down the days :)

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MommyKC

LilDreamy - it's very normal to have scary, vivid dreams while pregnant. In fact, its quite common. I know it sucks, but our bodies go through ALOT while pregnant, both physically and mentally. This can bring out some crazy stuff in our dreams. Becoming a parent in general brings many fears and worries along with it. I find even when I wasnt pregnant anymore, I had horrible dreams about something bad happening to my first daughter... like my leaving her in a HOT car. :cry: I would NEVER do such a thing, and I would wake up in tears... but our mind can come up with crazy thoughts sometimes. Our worst fears (and desires) tend to come out in our dreams.

Clartylou - Glad to hear your MW appointment went well! :thumbup:
Wow, August 20th you're done? My last day is October 1st... feels like decades away! :(


----------



## Mummybee

Hiya, my due date is 21st oct, thought maybe boy but scan says girl! Very happy, could you update my colour please?x


----------



## waitin4numb3

Due#1-2010 said:


> waitin4numb3 said:
> 
> 
> I live in northern ireland over here the schools split up in june for summer untill sept so it really drags in!when was ur wedding or have u had it yet?sorry.
> 
> 10 days time :D its been booked for about a year and a bit, adn tis flown round, 40 weeks of pregnancy or the 28 i have done have been so slow, dont make sence
> 
> 
> 
> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> :( i wish i was really big, and 3 months feels like a bloody life time :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw. :(
> 
> Trust me, you'll pop one day.
> My friend was teeny, and like the last month and a half of pregnancy she POPPED! She could barely walk. :lol:
> 
> I kind of wish I was a little bit smaller.
> 
> My weight gain in pregnancy is QUITE a bit more than I should.
> Wish I was gaining on track instead. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww i dont have a clue how much weight i have gained but everyone says i look like ive lost weight on my face and arms and i need to stop loosing it. MY MW hasnt weight me gonna go to one of those things you pay 20p for and see hom much i have put onClick to expand...

ten days! im sure ur stressed out,i got married last year n i was a wreck,i dont think i could do it again..good luck & congrats.x.


----------



## CaseyCakes

So went to a last minute doctors appt today, had a painful bump on my belly, so went to the doctor and found out stretch marks can get infections and so I got some antibiotics for it, now just waiting for it to go away.


----------



## kodi

i'm due 22nd can you put that up please? we're team yellow :) x


----------



## Newt4

CaseyCakes said:


> So went to a last minute doctors appt today, had a painful bump on my belly, so went to the doctor and found out stretch marks can get infections and so I got some antibiotics for it, now just waiting for it to go away.

Wow that sucks, never knew that.


----------



## Expecting1st

I'm having a boy, so can I please get the team blue storks? :) I'm still due Oct 9th :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls!

I've started throwing up again :( That sucks!!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh noo! Not throwing up. :(
That stinks, Hope you feel better soon and it goes away!

I haven't been throwing up, but I've come so close everyday it's crazy. Sometimes I wish I could throw up and get it over with. The simplest things make me gag and come close to spewing. Random smells, and simple things like trying to brush my teeth. :shrug:

Get better! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I stopped throwing up about 3 weeks ago and it started again today!

I don't no why I moan though, I'm only sick once as soon as I get up and then I'm fine! :rofl:


----------



## LilDreamy

Ah! It stopped 3 weeks ago?

Gosh you must be miserable!
I would be moaning too don't worry! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep it stopped about 3 weeks ago and started again today!

Be all worth it in the end when I'm holding my baby boy :cloud9:

How are you?


----------



## MadamRose

Had my midwife appoitment today, had to have my anti-d and bloods taken. Bubba heartbeat was really strong MW didnt know we knew the sex, she asked and she goes is it a girl as sounds like girl's HB, i don't know how they know. My fundal height is a week ahead at 29, at 28weeks. I also asked her to weight me i have put on 3kg which is 6.6lbs and websites say its normally between 17 and 24lbs wow, i didnt think i had put on much weight, baby is putting it on im loosing it 
Then i mentioned the Homebirth and it all went wrong and now Im really upset and almost in tears. *ive put it in spoiler as its a bit of a rant.*

Spoiler
she is doing everything to stop me having my homebirth. Saying that with my bleed the placenta might have slightly come away, it was the slightest of bleed when i wiped, and docs even said it was just becuase i needed anti-d. She said its my 1st baby and she really would like it (she apparently supports ladies who want HB's) also becuase of my area being equal distance from 3 hospitals we get to choice apparently im under the wrong one to get a HB well why wasnt this mentioned at the 1st appointment HB's can only be given under one hospital surely this should have been mentioned. 
OH was at work so couldn't be there to support me, and is busy at work so i can't talk to him. Im that upset i actually feel like someone has taken part of my heart away from me :cry: sorry its a bit of a rant


----------



## MissMegs

i've started feeling really nauseous these past few days. Haven't been sick but I don't want this horrible sick feeling back again :wacko:


----------



## starsunshine

Hi girls, I had my widwife app today as well, measuring bang on 29! Yeah. Love hearing heartbeat so much. It's great:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::cloud9: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could hear it every day!


----------



## Agiboma

Hi girls
I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
mandie


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

Congrats hun, may i ask why he had to be delivered so early?
GLad he is doing well hope you are to x :hugs:


----------



## waitin4numb3

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

congrats!!! its brill he is doing so well the wee dote!i hope you r feeling ok too..xx.


----------



## waitin4numb3

can i please get updated to team pink storks many thanks!! im still the 10th of oct. ta.x.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie


OMG! Hope you both are doing well :hugs:

Phillippa that's not good! Could you go for a second opinion on the home birth?


----------



## MadamRose

I dont know, i wrote in home birth oppositiions and they said try and change hospitals yourself and still go for it. I have to change hospitals through MW but been told not to leave it until next appointment at 31 weeks so ringing the triarge tomorrow morning to say my side and see what they have to say. 
If they are still funny i may change docs quickly so my MW will change. Will give you an update tomorrow


----------



## StonesWife

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

Congrats hun! Hope all goes great for you and Baby Micheal.:happydance: Why did he have to be born so early if I may ask?:shrug:


----------



## StonesWife

Due#1-2010 said:


> Had my midwife appoitment today, had to have my anti-d and bloods taken. Bubba heartbeat was really strong MW didnt know we knew the sex, she asked and she goes is it a girl as sounds like girl's HB, i don't know how they know. My fundal height is a week ahead at 29, at 28weeks. I also asked her to weight me i have put on 3kg which is 6.6lbs and websites say its normally between 17 and 24lbs wow, i didnt think i had put on much weight, baby is putting it on im loosing it
> Then i mentioned the Homebirth and it all went wrong and now Im really upset and almost in tears. *ive put it in spoiler as its a bit of a rant.*
> 
> Spoiler
> she is doing everything to stop me having my homebirth. Saying that with my bleed the placenta might have slightly come away, it was the slightest of bleed when i wiped, and docs even said it was just becuase i needed anti-d. She said its my 1st baby and she really would like it (she apparently supports ladies who want HB's) also becuase of my area being equal distance from 3 hospitals we get to choice apparently im under the wrong one to get a HB well why wasnt this mentioned at the 1st appointment HB's can only be given under one hospital surely this should have been mentioned.
> OH was at work so couldn't be there to support me, and is busy at work so i can't talk to him. Im that upset i actually feel like someone has taken part of my heart away from me :cry: sorry its a bit of a rant

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better... :hugs: Maybe you could get a second opinion?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it may be down to Blood Pressure but I could be wrong? :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I think it may be down to Blood Pressure but I could be wrong? :shrug:

I know she had a cerxvical stitch but i though that went well and she was on bed rest


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hmm maybe, thought they weren't taking it out until thirty odd weeks?
In Agiboma's journal it says something about BP.

I hope they are both ok!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes maybe its that then. Yes they were taking it out sometime in sept i beleive


----------



## going_crazy

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

Congrats hun, I'm glad he is breathing on his own, and hope he gets stronger every day. Hope you are recovering well from the birth too! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## laurietate25

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

congratulations and im glad he is doing well considering how premature he is!!
let us all kno how is doing and urself of course... take care hun xx


----------



## silver_penny

Congrats on your LO Agiboma! I bet you're on :cloud9: I hope everything continues to go well, and so glad to hear that he is breathing on his own.

Phillipa, I'm sorry to hear about your mw appt. Sounds to me like she's against hb, I would definitely consider switching hospitals. That's crap that they didn't tell you that in the first place so you could switch earlier.

I've got my first meals frozen for after baby gets here :happydance: I want to get at least 20 meals prepared for after the birth so I don't have to worry about cooking as much. I know I will have my hands full with my LO and baby.

About the dreams, I have had several and in them all there have been two, a boy first and then a girl. As I haven't had any ultrasounds, I don't know if there's one or two in there, so it should be interesting to find out. All I know is that I feel a lot more movement this time around than I did with my first LO!


----------



## Agiboma

Hi guys it was because the protein In my urine was high so I had preeclasia and it was getting worse in addition my stubborn cervix also began to dialate they did not try to stop it because of my preeclasia that was fastly becoming sever preeclamsia
over the past few months you guys have been amazing Ty from the bottom of my heart see you around on the parenting forumn I'll be spending a lot of time in the premie section


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> Hi guys it was because the protein In my urine was high so I had preeclasia and it was getting worse in addition my stubborn cervix also began to dialate they did not try to stop it because of my preeclasia that was fastly becoming sever preeclamsia
> over the past few months you guys have been amazing Ty from the bottom of my heart see you around on the parenting forumn I'll be spending a lot of time in the premie section

Aww :hugs: glad your all well. i hope you dont mind, but i told the ladies on PAl winter babys as i know you posted on there a few times.
Hope he continues to get stronger x


----------



## MommyKC

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

Oh my gosh, I had no idea!!! Congrats, Im glad he is doing well!!!
Im just curious as well, why you delivered this early? If you don't mind sharing?
Anyway, I will await your birth story! I think this is our first October Bumpkin baby??? :hugs:
***EDIT nevermind I just read your update! I guess it was safest to have him delivered now. But again, Im glad he is doing well!

BB - Yuck, that sucks about throwing up again! :wacko: Hopefully it passes again soon! 

Phillippa - Im sorry to hear you recieved bad news at your MW appointment. :( I know its hard, but just remember at the end of the day you're going to do whats best for YOU and baby. I know you really had your heart set on a home birth but if it's not as safe, would you really still want to do it? Everything will work out in the end, you'll see!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Phillippa - Im sorry to hear you recieved bad news at your MW appointment. :( I know its hard, but just remember at the end of the day you're going to do whats best for YOU and baby. I know you really had your heart set on a home birth but if it's not as safe, would you really still want to do it? Everything will work out in the end, you'll see!
> xx


I know it would be safe, the MW who does the aquanatal class i go to said she would have no problem at all. She actually works under the hospital which i would have to be linked to. And she said when i 1st mentioned it i was at no greater risk she knows about the bleed, ect. I even told my MW this. I know a MW wouldnt say it was just as safe as another if it wasnt, and she works under the hospital that offers the HB. 
If she had also said she wouldnt advice it i would have just said fine, but becuase she said its safe why shouldnt i try and get one.
If i shew any signs of problems or baby was early i would go striaght in, i wouldnt risk my baby but. Can you see what i mean with another MW saying its perfectly fine?
I am ringing the triarge tomorrow and see what happens from there


----------



## MommyKC

^ I see what you're saying. Well if its safe in that MW's opinion then it should be fine.
Either way, it's your decision. If you really want a HB, then do what is necessary to try to have one.
I just read your first message as your MW saying it's not as safe to do it at home. :shrug: And if THAT was the case, I wouldnt risk it. But if you can find a MW who feels it would be fine and you could manage just fine, then go for it. :)


----------



## MadamRose

Shes saying it might not be safe beucase the bleed might mean my placenta come away from the wall which might mean baby is under nurished. I have been told by other people on here if this was the case they would have given me as scan as they wouldnt risk it, as also my fundal height wouldnt be measuring right if baby was small/under nurished. I think she just wants to stop me having a HB as she also mentioed about it being my 1st, which is a bad reason to give. 
Im tempted to see if i can get a 3rd MW oppinion and then go with the most iykwim


----------



## LilDreamy

Agiboma - Glad to hear you and your baby boy are doing good! :D :hugs:

Sooo... Today has been horrible.

My work FINALLY let me change my work hours from 12 hours to 8 hours.
& Now all of a sudden they change it back to what it was, they only took away an hour!
They told me I could work from 9:00 to 5:00 yesterday and today they changed their mind and said I have to work from 6:30 - 5:00!WE:FK~! :(

I really hate this job. & the bad thing is, I can't quit it for another 3 years! :(

Anywho, how is everyone else doing with work? How long do you work?

I'm so exhausted... I don't even want to work anymore... :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless lil dreamy hope you get the problem sorted with work soon. I would complain and say your not happy its to much being pregnant. When do you start mat leave


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats Agiboma. I'm glad you and LO are doing well.xx


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - Yeah some MW's are more supportive of homebirths than others. Keep in mind, things differ from Canada and the UK too.... so Im not as familiar. Midwives here are VERY supportive of home births. My MW keeps suggesting it to me, and I keep turning HER down! :haha: The whole reason women go with midwives here instead of an OB (obstetrician) is because they WANT a more natural birth experience, and in many cases a home birth or water birth. Its weird for me to hear of a midwife NOT promoting a home birth when it would be considered safe.

LilDreamy - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time at work. :hugs: Im working until Im 36 weeks, my last day is October 1st. I cannot WAIT! Like you, I cannot afford to quit my job so I will be back to it a year after my baby girl is born. :( I wish I could be a SAHM but we just cant afford it. Just try to look at the positive, we'll be on mat leave SOON! :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

LilDreamy I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure work should be flexible with your work needs? Maybe make a topic in the main forum asking the other girls! That sucks! I would be knackered not pregnant!!

Well girls I just had an email from National Grid about having gas put in and they said because I am pregnant we can apply for the work to be done ASAP and this should be done before he is born!! :D Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Phillippa - Yeah some MW's are more supportive of homebirths than others. Keep in mind, things differ from Canada and the UK too.... so Im not as familiar. Midwives here are VERY supportive of home births. My MW keeps suggesting it to me, and I keep turning HER down! :haha: The whole reason women go with midwives here instead of an OB (obstetrician) is because they WANT a more natural birth experience, and in many cases a home birth or water birth. Its weird for me to hear of a midwife NOT promoting a home birth when it would be considered safe.

Yes over here there are many MW that just dont support HBs no matter what. Over here they are a lot less common, but they are no less safe, and its actually been said the mum recovers quicker. 
It's very common here for MW's to make false excuses to stop people having HBs. And from what i have posted in homebirth thread and PAL this maybe what she is doing. NHS dont like it as much due to the cost they may occur by MW having to attend homebirths, as 2 have to be there from 2nd stage of labour. and NHS bugets are always being cut. 
It seems strange to me she would be completly against it and then say your under the wrong hospital, ive been told you have to be given it under any hospital :dohh:


----------



## Agiboma

Due2010 I don't mind you told them @ all gonna post a birth story in a few days


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't wait for piccys :)

How is Michael? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> Due2010 I don't mind you told them @ all gonna post a birth story in a few days

thanks i didnt think you would and though it meant you didnt have to do it. They are all being really supportive and say what a good weight he is for how early he is and how they hope he does well x
Hope you heal quickly and Michael gets stronger everyday :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

I was confirmed as 100% lady at my last apt. :pink: I'm nervous to move to third tri! Seems huge. I have a few weeks still though


----------



## Newt4

Agiboma said:


> Hi girls
> I gave birth to my son via c section yesterday he weighs just under 2 pounds and is doing great he is breathing on his own thanks for all your support over the last few months I'll write a birth story in a few days
> mandie

Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow........ I noticed we already have a birth??? I haven't time to read back too far but Agiboma my prayers are with you and your son. Congratulations and keep us posted. I'll be checking on you in the preemie section hun.:flower:


----------



## starsunshine

wow, congratulations. I can't believe we have one already born! Congratulations! I hope that both of u are doing well and continue to do so xx


----------



## aurora

Omigosh! We have an October baby living on the outside! I think I just had a major reality check...we're seriously really on our way to having babies...soon!!

Agiboma congratulations on your son! So happy to hear you and him are doing well!


----------



## Red Rose

*Agiboma* Congrats! Thoughts are with you and LO. Hope everything is okay x


----------



## EmandBub

woow our first October bumpkin!!! 
hope baby Michael is doing OK hon
xxxxxx


----------



## CrazyTink

Congratulations Agiboma!! Can't believe it was only a couple days ago you were welcoming me to the thread and now your little one is here! Sounds like he is doing really well too good luck with everything x


----------



## amber1533

Just wanted to say hey :wave: I wasn't in the Oct bumpkins thread in second tri because I was orginally due in Sept, but my due date got pushed back to Oct 15th! 6 days before my birthday! 

And congrats to Agiboma


----------



## misscream

Congrats Agiboma :)


----------



## laura6914

OMG congratulations Abi, Hope you and baby are well. will red your birth story hen you post it. thoughts are with you. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone know if Agiboma has posted a birth story yet?

OMG!!! I'm in double figures!!! 99 Days until due day! :yipee:


----------



## LilDreamy

MommyKC said:


> LilDreamy - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time at work. :hugs: Im working until Im 36 weeks, my last day is October 1st. I cannot WAIT! Like you, I cannot afford to quit my job so I will be back to it a year after my baby girl is born. :( I wish I could be a SAHM but we just cant afford it. Just try to look at the positive, we'll be on mat leave SOON! :yipee:


Thanks! :D :hugs:

Stinks that we both have to work all the way until we nearly pop! :dohh:
I actually have to work all the way up until my waters break.. Lol. I could leave sooner, but I only get 42 days of Maternity leave, and I want to save every one of those days for when my baby is here. :)

Agiboma! We want PiciesS! :rofl:
:cloud9:Glad you're both doing good. I know you're probably exhausted and living on cloud 9. :D :cloud9:

& @ Brunnettebimbo, Congrats on 99 days! :D Wooo! :D :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:

MommyKC just realised you go on Maternity Leave before me! I must be mad working until the 8th! :rofl:


----------



## Steffyxx

OMG congrats agiboma :) glad you and lil one r ok and yeah i agree pics please lol ! x

BB glad to know im not the only one who got stupidly excited when i saw i only had 97 days left this morning :happydance: 

I leave work start of september and it couldnt come quick enough lol you ladies are brave staying until that late my friend had her baby 6 weeks early left on the saturday and had him by the tuesday :wacko:

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

oooo congrats agiboma, glad to hear the little man is doing well!

a october baby already!

well I am well, although was getting alot of braxton hicks contractions last night which slightly worried me as they were starting to hurt in just 1 area of my bump in the night and even woke me up, thankfully they have settled this morning!

Just wish the weather would improve as I want to make a start washing baby clothing & bedding! and I really want to dry it outside


----------



## KittyVentura

Wooo BB. Double figures.

I'm ill. Can barely move because I feel so weak. Bahhhhh xx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on double figures BB

Good news on the HB front i spoke to another MW not my own on the triagre phone and 
she said it isnt an emergancy for me to transfer as i can still get a HB under the hospital im on. She asked why my MW didnt support it and didnt say any problems, she said i will speak to her when she is in next week and tell her ive told you what to do. I have to tell my MW at 31 week appointment and i she said she would advice changing hospitals as it means i get an extra scan at 38 weeks to make sure baby is in correct position, and isnt to big and that the HB wont pose many risks. but she said just change at 31 week appointment. Then they will come to my house at 34 and see me and talk to me and this is when they arrange the 38 week scan. So looks like all can go ahead nice and easily :happydance:

So i will change hospitals at 31 week appointment and all can go ahead, they just will have to tell their supervisor or MW's im having a homebirth against advice of my actual MW then if the thing she warned of goes wrng i cant go back to her. But the 38 week scan would show if this was a problem anyway


----------



## MommyKC

BB - Congrats on double figures! :yipee: I reach double figures in 4 days myself! :D Its about TIME! :haha: And the only reason Im going on mat leave on October 1st is because I am then using two weeks of my vacation that I have left... my maternity leave actually starts on October 18th. ;)

Im not worried about staying until 36 weeks... I doubt this baby will be early. :shrug: Kyree was 5 days late... at most, this baby will probably be right around my due date.

Agiboma, can't wait to read your birth story and see pictures!!!! :lol:

Glad everything is working out for your home birth Phillippa!!! :)


----------



## EmandBub

how are all of you ladies doing today?
xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC I'm using 2 weeks holiday too, my maternity leave starts on my due date! :rofl:

I'm doing good thanks Em, I've just had my hair cut, booked in for my tan trial next Friday and just about to get ready for our wedding taster meal! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

BB are you being serious? On your due date? :rofl:
that's ridiculous!
i would complain so badly
oo taster meal! 

hope you have loads of fun hon :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's my choice, my boss nearly fell through the floor, I think he is scared of me going into labour at work! :rofl:

My last working day is the 8th October when I will be 37+6 :)


----------



## EmandBub

seriously? why? :rofl:
i would worry that i would!
ooo when you said due date i thought you meant 40 weeks! :haha:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I knew i had been tired the last week or so, but now i know why, the blood tests i had taken yesterday have come back and im anemic thats why ive been so tired. The doc rang me and said baby will be fine as she will be taking everything and all the iron she needs and leaving me with whats left. I dont think im badly anemic however as i was anemic a year or so back and i am on half the iron tablets this time to what i was then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep that's when my maternity leave officially starts but I have 2 weeks holiday before! 

:lol: I am scared because everyone who has worked there has had their baby 1-2 weeks early because we are on 3 floors and constantly up and down stairs! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Being anemic sucks! I've had it in the past and it proper knocks you tired!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i though it was becuase im starting to pee at night again and tossing and turning alot, never crossed my mind. but now ive been told i should have know with having it before


----------



## brunettebimbo

They just giving you iron tablets to take then?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im on 2 a day, last time i was on 4, i hope my levels pick up quickly or i can see my MW using it as another excuse not to give me a HB even though, doc said baby is fine and its just me that will be tired


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - I know how you feel, being anemic does suck! I was really anemic back when I was in college and I used to sleep ALL the time. :wacko:

Wow BB - mat leave starts on your due date? :haha: Too funny. But I dont blame you, more time with baby AFTER he's born that way! ;) How does it work in the UK? I have to make sure I don't have Alora before October 18th (when my mat leave actually starts) because if I do, my mat leave HAS to officially start before or ON the day I give birth... so if I give birth while on "vacation", it will no longer be considered vacation but switch over to maternity leave (and therefore less pay :().


----------



## MommyKC

OH and Hi Em! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Phillippa - I know how you feel, being anemic does suck! I was really anemic back when I was in college and I used to sleep ALL the time. :wacko:
> 
> Wow BB - mat leave starts on your due date? :haha: Too funny. But I dont blame you, more time with baby AFTER he's born that way! ;) How does it work in the UK? I have to make sure I don't have Alora before October 18th (when my mat leave actually starts) because if I do, my mat leave HAS to officially start before or ON the day I give birth... so if I give birth while on "vacation", it will no longer be considered vacation but switch over to maternity leave (and therefore less pay :().

I beleive its similar here if you have baby while on vacation your mat leave start the day after you have had the baby i beleive.
yes i wondered why i felt so tired, i wonder why it didnt click :dohh: but chloe is still getting what she needs so thats all that matters.
Just hope it dont give MW another reason to be funny. not that i see she can now as 2 have told me its fine and only 1 has said she isnt happy (my actual MW :dohh: )


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: heya kate!! :hugs:
how're you four today hon?
feels like i haven't spoken to you in time!
xxxx


----------



## rainbow_11

Omg congrats agiboma!! Glad you and baby are doing well!!:) XX


----------



## MommyKC

I know Em!!! :( I miss you!!! :hugs:
We are all doing great! :) Enjoying the nice weather, been spending alot of time at the beach! ;) And Alora is getting stronger and stronger everyday! :cloud9:
Only 4 more days until Im in the double digits! :D

How are you and baby girl doing?
xx


----------



## EmandBub

you're nearly in 3rd tri! :haha:
glad you're all doing well!
got nice plans for the weekend?

you're still at work right? :hugs:
miss you too
we're both good
luke's out with his friends again tonight so guess i might just go to bed early 
that's if little babe here lets me! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww your almost at the double digits kate :D I can't beleive ive been in double digits 17 days already, thats like almost 1/5 of the time you spend in double digits


----------



## EmandBub

we will be 30 weeks soon Phillippa! :happydance:
x


----------



## Newt4

30 weeks takes sooooo long


----------



## Snowbean

anyone else got a henia? does it mean c-section? I'm waiting to see consultant to find out but wondered if anyone is in same boat? xx


----------



## MadamRose

:happydance: em yay i really can't wait what it is 1week 5 days :lol: as its not long after my wedding, i will be so glad to get there. As then we will be in single week digits from 9weeks 6days to go :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

how long is it until your WD? :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

8 days :D


----------



## EmandBub

EIGHT?
wtf? how has it gone this fast? :rofl:
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah Im so excited, 3rd tri in LESS than two weeks now! how crazy is that???
I know you gals have been there a little while, but Im at the END of the October Bumpkins and now Im almost there! :yipee: Time is going so fast!

I have a busy weekend ahead - going to visit hubby's family tomorrow for the day, doing lots of housework... and Sunday is my friends baby shower! :D Which Im excited for.

Pete is probably going out tonight too. I hate being alone at night but on the other hand, I can go to bed early! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

aww are any of you girlys going to have a baby shower? i never thought to ask!
sounds like a busy weekend you got there hon :hugs:
hope you have a fantastic time 

it's horrible being all alone but i guess Luke is allowed to have a life
would just be nice if i could go out sometimes too 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Im not having a baby shower, seeing as this is my second baby. Most people here don't have baby showers for subsequent children, only first babies. ;)

Yeah I dont like being alone either but at least I have Kyree. :D Although I have housework I need to do and its VERY hard to get much done with her on my heels the whole time, but thats okay. She's great company! :cloud9:
I rarely get out on my own... like EVER... it would be nice to get out more but then again, every free moment I have, I WANT to spend with Kyree or my hubby. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

that's loverly!
no one seems to want to hang around with a pregnant girl.
apparently we're no fun because we don't drink or smoke! :confused:
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

posted this in another thread in the teen section so thought i'd put it here and the bump thread 
met at this very moment at 28+2
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Image895.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









Image913.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... well that, and where I live most of my family and friends live far away (at least 5 hours) so I don't have many people to go out with. I don't mind though, Im a home body for the most part... and when I do go out, I like to go shopping, etc and bring Kyree with me so I can get her clothes and stuff! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww very nice bump Em! :D
I totally have you beat though! :haha: And Im 3 weeks behind you! :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i feel tiny.. 
& like it's all flab! 
these days i prefer to stay at home and just sleep!
would just be nice to be invited i guess
but i made my bed, now i shall lie in it
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well here is my 24 week bump, to give you an idea! ;) I havent taken one for a week but Im basically the same...



And I think you look great! 

I know how you feel, not being invited anywhere. My friends who are still "partiers" would never invite me out, but then again... I wouldnt go either! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Kate you look amazing! :hugs:
it's a shame, i'd love to get out of this house :-(
the only social life i have is in school and even then only about 4 people actually talk to me
why do people think if you're pregnant you are automatically a slut that sleeps around?
wtf is wrong with people?
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww thanks Em. I feel huge! :haha: But I do love the baby bump. :cloud9:

People ignore you BECAUSE you're pregnant??? :growlmad: That isnt right at all. :(
You're in highschool right? I cant believe your friends (who were friends with you before you got pregnant) aren't sticking up for you? And still keeping in touch with you?
Ugh... that sucks hun. You deserve better.
But from what I remember about when I was your age, teenagers can be ridiculously judgemental and shallow. Dont worry, what goes around.... comes around. And some day they will realize how stupid they are being right now.
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

My nearly 29 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







28+6 1.jpg
File size: 264 KB
Views: 1









28+6 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









28+6 3.jpg
File size: 251 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LilDreamy

You look great!

AND EEK! One more week and you're gonna be at 30 weeks! Lucky you. :D


----------



## Red Rose

Gorgeous bumps ladies! :cloud9:

I've been told by many people that 7 months is around the time where you start to gain major bumpage. I THINK mine is growing after ages of being small. MW measured me at my 28 week appointment and I was measuring 29 weeks, but I thought at the beginning of pregnancy I'd be huuuuuuuge by now! :haha:

*EmandBub* That is awful hun. No one should ignore you because you are pregnant! Regardless of age. Some people are extremely narrow minded and just aren't worth it. Makes me mad. :growlmad:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks Em! It's not like you where sleeping around, your have a steady boyfriend FFS!!:growlmad:

MommyKC, I don't know how it works but I guess it's the same as you? :shrug:


----------



## newmommy23

That's how people are. No one has really talked to me since I let it loose that I was pregnant. Been talking about how I'm a slut and how it isn't my boyfriends >.<


----------



## Red Rose

I've been quite lucky with the comments. Somehow, I expected them at the age of 23 and not married, but people have been very supportive on the whole and recognise I'm in a loving long-term relationship. Not that is be all and end all of everything as I know plenty of single mums who do a great job raising children. Society is so cruel sometimes. :dohh:

I think I've peed the OH off! Have had the sudden urge for a nesting day and want to get the wardrobe in the nursery (currently study) sorted out so have reserved a bookcase for the living room from Argos to collect today. I got a comment saying he didn't wanna go out, but never mind. Its only down the road. :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

Im havent had many people comment really, i look older than it is anyway, people often think im in my early-mid 20's so i dont get any comments really. And all my friends have been really supportive and keep telling me the baby has to come in september before they all go to uni :lol:

This time in a week i will be getting ready for my wedding :happydance: 
Hen night tonight, i just feel like going to be and going to sleep. I can't beleive its only 80 days til DD tomorrow :shock:
How s everyone else?


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: thankyoou girls
i've got about 4 friends in school that hang around with me and yes they stick up for me.
i'm just glad i have someone! 
& i've always got you girls 
some people don't have anyone!
so i'm counting my blessings
especially since Luke's still around right now
xxx


----------



## honeybun

Can i be added to list please...Im due 17th with a girl :) thanks


----------



## trumpetbum

I get a lot of 'is this your first?' I can't even describe the look on some people's faces when I tell them i'm on my third and my eldest is 11 :lol: Whatever makes people think the polite answer to that is ' and what age are YOU???' I'll never know :lol:


----------



## silver_penny

I'm now officially 27 weeks and fundal height measuring 30.5 cm. I've only gained 10 lbs so far. With my first at this point, I was only measuring 25cm. Should be interesting to see how big I get!


----------



## Newt4

Had a rough day yesterday. 7 hours in the E.R with an elevated heart rate (170bmp). The worst part was when the doctor couldnt find the fetal heart rate for a while but they found it and she was kicking the doppler and being a good girl. She was in no distress, thank goodness. I had to be medicated to get my heart rate down in to the 80s now Im stuck on medication and will likely have to be induced. I will be seeing a heart maternity doctor so I'll know more about when I'll give birth later.


----------



## aurora

Oh dear Newt, hope you can keep baby in for a good while longer! Keep us posted. :hugs2:


----------



## CaseyCakes

So yesterday I went in for an ultrasound, I'm 25 weeks and 5 days and he measured at 25 weeks and 5 days! He was beautiful, he gave us amazing face profile pictures, can't wait to meet him! 

So next friday I'm making a 7 and a half hour road trip for my brothers weddin super excited, but not so excited about the ride seems so long im gonna be soo uncomfortable and miserable.


----------



## bumbleberry

Newt4 said:


> Had a rough day yesterday. 7 hours in the E.R with an elevated heart rate (170bmp). The worst part was when the doctor couldnt find the fetal heart rate for a while but they found it and she was kicking the doppler and being a good girl. She was in no distress, thank goodness. I had to be medicated to get my heart rate down in to the 80s now Im stuck on medication and will likely have to be induced. I will be seeing a heart maternity doctor so I'll know more about when I'll give birth later.

Hope everything goes ok when you see the heart maternity doctor, glad your LO was being good :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs:newt hope things go well x

I had a really good night last night but so tired. I didn't get in til about 1am. After the laugh at the bingo we went for some drink and a dance :haha: I just had soft drinks. Was a really fun night but tiring. Then my dad who came down for stag do came round for breakfast at 9am before his 3 hour trip home. Fell asleep on the sofa at about 11 and not long woke up. How is everyone ?


----------



## krissy1984

Hi girls, Can I join please?? :flower:

I'm due 16th October with my little boy and am so excited but nervous :happydance: May I also join the facebook group - I have sent a request?

Hope everyone is doing well today :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: krissy welcome 2 October bumpkins and congrats ok your little boy


----------



## Red Rose

Krissy, welcome to 3rd trimester! :happydance: Hope it goes quickly for you.

I've had the most 'argggggggggh' day today (think thats the best way to describe it!). Tried to sort out LO's wardrobe but there is just so much rubbish in there, its unreal. I've got to wait until next weekend so OH can help decide what can go in the attic and what has to stay. I've told him if we aren't going to use it in the next 6 months, its going up. :haha:


----------



## Newt4

So I picked up my medication yesterday read the papers and couldnt help but cry. I dont get why I have to be but on beta blockers when Ive only had this problem once. Anyone else one metoprolol? Im not taking any till I talk to my maternity doctor.


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs:
x


----------



## Agiboma

hi guys

miss you all so much, my micah is doing well and now tolerating his feeds.

ttyl
mandie


----------



## brunettebimbo

Newt that sucks! Hope everything turns out well! When are you seeing the maternity doctor?

Glad to hear he is doing well Agiboma! We need pictures :D


----------



## EmandBub

agiboma! i'm glad baby's doing well
i second BB's picture statement!
pictures of the first October bumpkin! :happydance:
x


----------



## subaru555

Starting the Nursery at the weekend when we move!! So excited can't wait to have it all done, cot being delivered a week on Wed :happydance: Also got our babies bag packed nice and early so it's just mine, which I bought bits and bobs for yesterday.


----------



## cdj1

It will soon be our turn girls, and I am getting excited now!! Especially as my baby is due right at the beginning of October so could come any time from the end of September! (Thats what I hope anyway as MIL is away hahaha!!!!!) Woooo! xxx


----------



## cdj1

mummylamb said:


> hi october bumpkin expectant mothers!
> i just joined baby and bump and im due october 3rd :cloud9:
> wondered if anyone else was near my due date
> hope everyone is feeling okay and isnt getting too tired with the rapidly growing little baba's
> loves mummylamb
> x

Hi mummylamb :wave:

I am due the day after you on 4 October! Welcome!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies.

How are we all?

I feel like a right moaner today :( have chest pains when I breathe in and feel really sorry for myself as a result. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi my due date must be moved from the 27th to the 20th and its a boy!
Thanks
EDIT, I see my name is on the 20th, the one on the 27th must be deleted!


----------



## Agiboma

hi guys

here is a link to the thread where i posted pics they are on pg 5


https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today-5.html

i will post more later in the week


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hope you're feeling well, Agiboma. It must be an extremely difficult time for you. :hugs:

Michael is adorable! :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

Agi - Michael is so cute! Im glad he's doing well. :hugs: Such a strong little boy!

KittyVentura - Sorry you're having chest pain. :( I've had chest pain since I was a teenager... noone has any idea why (doctors, specialists, etc)... :shrug: but its NOT fun. :nope:

Im happy today :D - Im just working today and tomorrow then Im OFF until Monday! :D I can't wait to have some time off to just do as I please! :lol: And RELAX!
And in a little over a week, I am OFFICIALLY in third tri!!! Im so excited, and GLAD! I can't believe Im nearly there already!
Our babies are going to be here before we know it, time is just flying by! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Agiboma - Glad to hear that you and your beautiful baby boy are doing good! I've been thinking about the two of you all day believe it or not.

Well for me...

I think I've had to pee 20 times in the past hour... what the heck is going on. LOL! I keep drinking more and more water because I'm afraid from all the times I run to the bathroom that I'm going to dehydrate. LOL.

GOSH!

And being over here in 3rd tri, has me worrying even more! I keep worrying if my baby has dropped, and wondering what all of these horrible back pains and period type cramps are.

I'm trying to stay calm. Lol... can only imagine what I'll be like when the time comes closer to giving birth. :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

Agiboma Michael is so cute! :D


----------



## Purple Poirot

Agiboma, just read about your news, congratulations!!! Can't believe we have an October baby here already - well done you :hugs:

Just looked at the pics and my gosh he is so beautiful!!! 

It sounds like he is a little trooper, you must be so proud. I hope you are doing well too and looking after yourself x x x


----------



## Agiboma

ladies

thank you so much you know i think he is cute also but im bias :rofl: everyday he makes me so proud to be his mommy, today they increased his feeds and that made me so happy


----------



## Newt4

Awesome Agiboma!

The glucose screen drink is nasty! I puked it up 2 hrs later, first puke of my pregnancy lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurghh sounds nice Newt! What's that for?


----------



## Steffyxx

Agiboma micheal is sooo cute you must be so proud well done and you both in my prayers hoping he gets to go home soon :) 

Newt:hugs: hope everything goes ok for you x

How is everyone today ?? i put my cot up yesterdat bit early but was just stuck behind the sofa downstairs in the box so thought why not it looks so cute makes it all seem so real :cloud9:

xx


----------



## subaru555

Yep Newt, I might have gest diabetes too, going tmrw but they just give you lucozade in my hospital. Here's hoping it's not a bad result..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Steffy I am so jealous!!

We have had our nursery furniture since May and I just want to get it up but can't because everything is on hold until we have had gas put into our house, central heating installed and nursery decorated!!

My this thread has been quiet recently!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:wohoo: My HIP Grant has been paid already!!
I only posted it last Monday! :)

Going to pay a chunk off the pram I think!


----------



## Jox

Hi All, 

im coming over!! cant wait any longer!! :haha:

Loving getting closer to the end. Actually starting to get excited about the birth... im mad i know!!!! :dohh:

Brunettebimbo - I posted my HIP grant off 11 days ago, it was paid in the morning!! I actually have no idea what we are spending it on!!! Shopping trip in order me thinks!!

Agiboma - your little man is gorgeous!! so pleased he is doing so so well!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying pregnancy and loving the kicks from our LO's :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Not sure if i will have much time to post in the next few days with the wedding coming up soon. got to go shopping for pressies for best man, bridesmaids ect tomorrow. Then got loads to do on thursday, then all the final preps on fridaty , my dad is coming up, having a bbq at my sisters, and just checking everything is going well. 
I will have my little dance about tomorrow today, i am 29 weeks tomorrow can't believe how fast its coming around. Only 11 to go 

We are doing Chloe's cot next week when we get back from our time away after the wedding im so excited. And yes im glad im early october also as i always think it means LO could arrive late september also, with waiting until october if baby came sept would feel so much quick :haha:

Hope your all doing well and i havent missed much


----------



## Steffyxx

BB im jealous of everyone with nurserys lol ! mine is just a little corner of my bedroom im trying to make look nice :haha: it will make it even more special when you have youre gas in and nursury finished im sure :) Oo thats exciting i sent mine off last week so hopefully will be in my bank pretty soon ! 

:hi: jox welcome over i came over early as i couldnt wait any longer lol :blush: deffinatley loving the kicks from my lil one feels like hes been having a party in there the last few days!!

Anyone else been getting wierd like rippling movements from bub all down the one side ? i get normal kicks and punches aswell but this feels really strange like he is tickling me or something :shrug: haha ! 

Phillipa - cant belive that has gone so quick hope you have a lovely wedding day hun and take lots of pics im sure youll look lovely ! 

xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Dropping by to say Hello........ Glad everyone is feeling good. Agiboma your son is absolutely adorable. I'm so glad to hear he is well on his way to being able to go home with you. Hope everyone has a Great week!!


----------



## MadamRose

yes :shock: can't beleive its only 4 days until i tie the knot its flown round. If only the rest of the pregnancy would go as quick :haha: 
The wedding seems to have come alot quicker than the pregnancy is going its all very confusing


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

i shared this update on the premie board but ill share it with my oct. bumpkins also.

thanks for your kind words, so Micah feeds have gone up again he also got one of the lines in his tummy taken out and i think he knows im his mommy. yesterday when the nurse was changing him he opened his eyes and ignored the nurse and my sister and was staring @ me and i was in the corner almost out of his range of vision and he found me and our eyes locked, i cant describe the feeling of complete elation i had at that moment


----------



## Kirst264

Agiboma said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i shared this update on the premie board but ill share it with my oct. bumpkins also.
> 
> thanks for your kind words, so Micah feeds have gone up again he also got one of the lines in his tummy taken out and i think he knows im his mommy. yesterday when the nurse was changing him he opened his eyes and ignored the nurse and my sister and was staring @ me and i was in the corner almost out of his range of vision and he found me and our eyes locked, i cant describe the feeling of complete elation i had at that moment

I just heard your news on the bumpkins FB group, omg, wow, congratulations on your little boy and glad to hear he is doing well x


----------



## MommyKC

Agiboma - aww how beautiful. :cry: Im sure he knows you're his mommy too! :D And he's such a little trooper! :hugs:

Newt - that sucks about throwing up the glucose drink. :wacko: I go for that in a few weeks, Im NOT looking forward to it. One thing about being canadian, its mandatory over here to get the GTT. :sick: Last pregnancy I managed okay, but I failed the first test and ended up having the 3-hour and I nearly passed out and barfed everywhere... yeah, not fun. :nope:

Phillippa - I cant believe you're wedding is that close! Good luck with everything and ENJOY your day! It will go SO fast, trust me! ;) And I cant wait to see some pictures!

Speaking of nurseries... ours is almost done. Paint is up, the trim just needs to get finished... then I can finally start putting up the decorations on the walls, etc. I hate living in disorganization like I am now though, with furniture all over the place since half of it is moved OUT of the nursery! :wacko:

Anyway, only one week and 2 days until Im OFFICIALLY in third trimester! :haha: Then I will actually "belong" in this thread! :D I cant believe how fast it's going! :shock:
Im off work for the rest of the week (after today) which Im excited for too - its going to be nice to relax! :thumbup:
I have an appointment with my midwife on Thursday as well, so Im looking forward to seeing how Im doing! Its been nearly 5 weeks since my last appointment!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im sure it will fly round you will be in the 3rd tri before you know it :D

And yes i cant beleive its 4 days away its come round so quick. When we booked it everyone said it would fly round, but i didnt beleive them but it really has. I feel a bit over whelmed by it all in a way now with how quick it has come round.
Yes our nursery has been painted since like 16 weeks :rofl: just got to put all furniture up, and i want to be able to help so we are doing it at 30 weeks to i aint to big or tired.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow it has come round quick Phillippa! Can't believe you get married on Saturday! :D

I am so excited for my Hen Party on Saturday!!! :wohoo:

Agiboma so glad he is doing good, what an amazing experience :D


Girls I need some ideas!! We where originally having a lady make us some sugar flowers for our cake...we are buying a plain white wedding cake and putting it on a swan stand and decorating it ourselves, the woman has been taken into hospital :( so therefore can't make them now which is understandable. No-one else can do what we want so what else could we decorate it with? Baring in mind it's on a swan style stand?


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies, hope all's well? 

I officially have gestational diabetes :cry: I have had an appointment with the specialist midwife again and had even more confusing information :growlmad:
Seriously..... one minute she's telling me that I _have_ to be put on insulin, the next she's telling me that baby isn't being affected by my high sugar levels and that I just need to keep an eye on my blood sugars :confused:

Aarrgghhhh..... :dohh:

So I've now got to test my levels 4 times a day and then see the consultant in 4 weeks for another scan to see how baby is doing. I suppose the good thing is that baby is fully developed now and is just going to be growing bigger/stronger every day, so my bs levels _might_ make baby big but _hopefully_ won't affect any development iykwim?


Anyway, sorry, just needed a bit of a rant :blush:

Take care guys xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I think I know what you mean!! Hope things get better for you!


----------



## LilDreamy

---OT---

AHHH!! I just realized I only have 11 more weekends before baby is due!!! :O :O :O

I haven't even got any names picked out yet! !

Or a Nursery! !

Or a House! !

Or a changing table! !

Or the essentials! !

Orrr... Orrr... aaa... alot of other stuff... :lol: :blush:

It's as if the fast forward button is stuck! :X

Anywhooo.... panick mode off.... How are you lovely ladies doing? :D :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

I'm doing good thanks!!

Little things about the wedding are beginning to bug me!!:wacko:

We need to find something to top our cakes with and write our own vows!! :shock:

I have to send off the paperwork this week so need to do my vows like NOW!! Eeeek


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy - sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes. :wacko: But Im sure you and bubs will be fine. You're far enough along that baby should be safe... she's just working on getting bigger now. :D And many women have GD and have very healthy babies! :)

BB - Hmmm... You don't know anyone else who can make flowers? Im not even sure what a swan stand looks like... :blush:... but it's actually quite easy to make flowers out of icing.
https://www.baking911.com/decorating/cakes_gumpaste.htm

Otherwise... Im not sure... :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's Stargazer Lily's we are having so a little more difficult!!

A swanstand is like this although ours is going to be a little fancier with leaves etc https://www.bakedeco.com/bimages/37-584WS.jpg

What do you think of my vows? Anything I should reword or change?

_"Whenever I think of you I smile. I love knowing that every morning I will be woken by your kiss. I am forever thankful for having found you and having the chance to build a future with you. I promise to always be the best Mum I can be to our children even when our parenting views differ. I promise I will always be faithful and to love you with all my heart. From this day onwards I am your wife and you my husband, and though true love never did run smooth I know that with you by my side those bumps in the road will be so much easier to bear. I love you so much and forever will."_

We just spent the last hour listening to songs for our ceremony exit but can't find anything upbeat that is right! Any suggestions?


----------



## going_crazy

brunettebimbo said:


> What do you think of my vows? Anything I should reword or change?
> 
> _"Whenever I think of you I smile. I love knowing that every morning I will be woken by your kiss. I am forever thankful for having found you and having the chance to build a future with you. I promise to always be the best Mum I can be to our children even when our parenting views differ. I promise I will always be faithful and to love you with all my heart. From this day onwards I am your wife and you my husband, and though true love never did run smooth I know that with you by my side those bumps in the road will be so much easier to bear. I love you so much and forever will."_

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

These vows are lovely just as they are!! Had me in tears!! lol xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> What do you think of my vows? Anything I should reword or change?
> 
> _"Whenever I think of you I smile. I love knowing that every morning I will be woken by your kiss. I am forever thankful for having found you and having the chance to build a future with you. I promise to always be the best Mum I can be to our children even when our parenting views differ. I promise I will always be faithful and to love you with all my heart. From this day onwards I am your wife and you my husband, and though true love never did run smooth I know that with you by my side those bumps in the road will be so much easier to bear. I love you so much and forever will."_

Aww so sweet!!! :cry: I love it, don't change a thing! :)


----------



## Newt4

Very sweet!


----------



## Red Rose

That is lovely! Right from the heart. :cloud9:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies 

How are we all?!?!

Had my GTT last Thursday results were fine and consultant after who confirmed baby is head down.
Had midwife appointment today which was fine until she grabbed babies head through my belly and wiggled it around?!!? apparently normal so my friends and family have said poor peanut.

I now have the feeling of his or her foot running along the inside of my belly inbetween kicks very strange feeling anyone agree!

Abigoma - Congrats on little micah he is dreamy, im in love hehe xxx

xxxx


----------



## Newt4

I just had the most awesome bacon and tomato sandwich. Sorry had to share it was so tasty I might make another one.


----------



## laurietate25

Agiboma said:


> hi guys
> 
> miss you all so much, my micah is doing well and now tolerating his feeds.
> 
> ttyl
> mandie

glad he is doing so well and congratulations he is a little fighter xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Red Rose said:


> That is lovely! Right from the heart. :cloud9:

Not completely :rofl: I pinched bits off the internet! I'm rubbish at writing!!!

Well last night was the first night that Beany Boy kept me awake, he was so wiggly!!! I was laid on my side trying to sleep and my WHOLE stomach was moving. His Daddy wouldn't cuddle me coz he didn't want to be kept awake by him too :lol:

ONE month until our wedding!! :wohoo: No more months just weeks and days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thought I would share this with you :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQsBAbRwCoY


----------



## Steffyxx

BB wow that video is so cute :) 

Going crazy:hugs: sorry to hear that hun x but wouldnt worry yourself too much my friend had this and although it wasnt nice for her she had a perfectly healthy baby ! x

So i got up this morning and looks like ive been visited by the stretch mark fairy over night :cry: i dont know where they have all come from none on my belly but all over my ONE leg :shrug: and my ONE side !! thought i might have got away with it 

x


----------



## Soos

fantastic video :)) i don't want to stay in 2nd trimester anymore, "i'm too old for this sh!t" LOL

brunettebimbo

could you please move us from 28 october to 21 october and we are in a team blue :) thanks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Steffyxx said:


> So i got up this morning and looks like ive been visited by the stretch mark fairy over night :cry: i dont know where they have all come from none on my belly but all over my ONE leg :shrug: and my ONE side !! thought i might have got away with it
> 
> x

O no!!!

Really is that how stretch marks happen? Go to bed and wake up with them? I inspect my stomach every morning! :lol:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## Soos

thanks for update, brunette!!


and re stretch marks, o boy i literally bathe in cocoa butter before going to sleep (and several times a day!) lol oh and it might be useful to massage the skin around belly button because imo it has higher chances to tear xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not used anything maybe I should! :rofl:


----------



## Soos

brunettebimbo said:


> I've not used anything maybe I should! :rofl:

oh you are brave, girl!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Apparently using something will not stop you getting stretch marks. Stretch marks are down to your genes?


----------



## Soos

brunettebimbo said:


> Apparently using something will not stop you getting stretch marks. Stretch marks are down to your genes?

yes of course, genes, nutrition, enough water intake during the day... but i still think that moisturizing from the outside helps a lot. dry itchy skin is more likely to tear 
my mom didn't have any stretch marks with her first two but the third one (ME!) left her with stretch marks all over her belly. go figure :wacko:


----------



## kodi

27 week pic and having major bump envy noww!!!!!!!!!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/34633_10150240565990235_735950234_1.jpg


----------



## Steffyxx

Kodi aww such a cute little bump :) 

Soos yeah me too i pile on the palmers cocoa butter every night and morning but guess if its going to happen its going to happen :( 

BB yeah they are down to youre genes IMO and how stretchy youre skin is i should have expected it in all fairness because mine has no stretch at all hehe YOURE VERY BRAVE for not using anything lol did ur mum have them ? 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow Kodi, where are you hiding your baby?

@ Steffy - Mum got none with her first 2, then my sister who sadly died at 7 minutes old (Mum knew she was going to lose her due to H.A.R.D. Syndrome) she was covered, then got no more with me or my 2 younger sisters.

Mum said it was my sisters way of leaving her mark on Mum :)

My sister has had 3 kids and has 1 stretch mark on each hip and one running down from her belly button but that's it!


----------



## Steffyxx

Youre sister is LUCKY LOL 

thats such a sweet way of looking at it leaving her mark on youre mum :) ! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:) Sure is!!

God I feel so so in love today, I am madly in love with my baby boy. I can not wait to meet him and hold him in my arms! :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

what've i missed?
BB can't believe your weddings in a month!
& Phillippa, your wedding is this week isn't it? :-D
3 days??
x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh I've only just realised I'm in the 3rd Tri! haha dumb moment :) Not long not girls!! :)


----------



## Newt4

kodi said:


> 27 week pic and having major bump envy noww!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/34633_10150240565990235_735950234_1.jpg

Are you getting a ultra sound because of your size? Just wondering because I have to :(


----------



## Newt4

My crib just came in and its early so totally unexpected. This totally made my day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kodi

Newt4 said:


> kodi said:
> 
> 
> 27 week pic and having major bump envy noww!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/34633_10150240565990235_735950234_1.jpg
> 
> Are you getting a ultra sound because of your size? Just wondering because I have to :(Click to expand...

My midwife said that its normal to be small in first pregnancies and asked if i had done stomach exercises before and before getting pregnant i used to do over 100situps a day etc so i dont no?!x


----------



## Newt4

Yeah I had really good ab muscles pre-pregnancy too. I am a ice hockey goalie and normally sport a 2 pack. Its also my first too.


----------



## newmommy23

I didn't pop until way later when I started eating so much D: I had been avidly roller skating and my core muscles were really strong which is why my midwife thinks I didn't show at all then.


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Apparently using something will not stop you getting stretch marks. Stretch marks are down to your genes?

Unfortunately, it's true. Using lotions/creams will only help minimize them but if you're going to get them, you'll get them regardless.

My mom has NO stretchmarks and I still got a few on my hips and boobs from my first daughter. So far, no extra ones this pregnancy but Im prepared for the worst! ;)

Its good to use cream though, just to help keep them under control IF you get them, and it helps stop itching too (if you've had an itchy belly).


----------



## MommyKC

Wow, you girls with your tiny bumps are making me jealous! :haha:

I have a HUGE bump... I feel like a cow! :(
Oh well, totally worth it! :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Must have forgotten to update you all.

I'm due with a boy, Charles Evan William and I'm having a c-section at 37 weeks, September 22nd.

Belly shot
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301330-1.jpg
Charlie
https://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/Mamabaum77/Charlie%20Stash/S6301394.jpg

Had a bout with some contractions last night and went to L&D, not fun! Everything is ok, no explanation, but I think Charlie liked the nurse there. We had seen her earlier that day for our tour. Am on Procardia 4 times a day, it's not bad but the headaches from it are hell!


----------



## juless

I'm a few days from third tri but I think it'll be okay to head over here! :) I'm so excited for October!! Been feeling so achy and sore.. a bit crampy too! I think Rose keeps having growth spurts and stretching me in there!!


----------



## elizek

Hi Octo-mummies! :hi:
Hope its ok to join you a bit early in 3rd trimester.. 26+2 today and just started posting yesterday.
I'm getting reeeaaally excited now!! :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Jadelm

Yay 27 weeks today :happydance: helloooooo 3rd tri, I thought we'd never meet!!! x


----------



## MadamRose

Hi sorry its a bit of a flying visit, got all the last things to sort for wedding ect. I cant beleive im 29 weeks as of yesterday :shock: and OMG its only 2 days until i get married.
Dont know if i will speak to you ladies until i get back from our time away, unless i have time for a flying visit tomorrow.
Hope your all well x


----------



## Red Rose

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi sorry its a bit of a flying visit, got all the last things to sort for wedding ect. I cant beleive im 29 weeks as of yesterday :shock: and OMG its only 2 days until i get married.
> Dont know if i will speak to you ladies until i get back from our time away, unless i have time for a flying visit tomorrow.
> Hope your all well x

How exciting! Have a very special day on your wedding day xxxx


----------



## kodi

Newt4 said:


> Yeah I had really good ab muscles pre-pregnancy too. I am a ice hockey goalie and normally sport a 2 pack. Its also my first too.

hmm thats odd, cos my MW hasn't said anything:shrug: when did your MW say that to you? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you have an amazing day Phillippa!!! :D

Where's Em? Laura?


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh Due... so exciting! Have a wonderful day!

To teh ladies with smaller bumps... try and think instead how much easier it'll be for you to get back into shape after. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My bump isn't that large and I'm finding pregnancy quite easy for now. I'm glad to be smaller in ways. At least I _should_ be able to work until 38 weeks.


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I wouldn't mind a smaller bump, its easier to bounce back afterwards that way! ;)
I don't mind my big bump either... basically, as long as baby is healthy... thats what matters! :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

My bump is small also, but I've gained enough wait so far that I sure I'm going to have a hard time losing all the weight.


----------



## WantaBelly

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi sorry its a bit of a flying visit, got all the last things to sort for wedding ect. I cant beleive im 29 weeks as of yesterday :shock: and OMG its only 2 days until i get married.
> Dont know if i will speak to you ladies until i get back from our time away, unless i have time for a flying visit tomorrow.
> Hope your all well x

I hope you have a wonderful wedding!! :flower:


----------



## KittyVentura

CaseyCakes said:


> My bump is small also, but I've gained enough wait so far that I sure I'm going to have a hard time losing all the weight.

Ditto. I have THE most pregnant legs EVER. Seriously I look almost deformed they've gotten so big :cry:


----------



## Soos

Due#1-2010 , how exciting!! have a great time ;)

i haven't bought ANYTHING for the baby yet!(


----------



## krissy1984

Have a lovely wedding Due#1-2010 :flower:

How is everyone feeling today?? My little man has got the moves on :haha: but I love it... Am I meant to start kick counting now? I'm 28 weeks on Saturday, feel like this is going slowly and cannot wait to meet the little man...

Also debating over having a 4d scan done, I think I'm gonna get a growth scan done at about 34 weeks just to check on baby I just wanna see him again! 

Anyway how is everyone's week going so far? Looking forward to the weekend? xx


----------



## starsunshine

hi, sorry to everyone who still has to work but i'm on school hols-yeah! So excited, love the beginning of the hols. I only have 2 n 1/2 wks to work when i go back in sept so am going to really enjoy it! Once again, sorry to everyone, i just had to celebrate especially as the last 2wks have been really tough for me.


----------



## juless

Wow! I just realized I moved up a space on my ticker! I can't believe I'm only 2 more away from her being here! This is all so exciting! Today I finished putting the clothes we have so far away in her dresser and did a bit more work in the nursery! It feels so real now! The nursery is really just a place for changing her and such though, as she'll be sleeping in her baby hammock in our bedroom in the beginning! Anyone else keeping their babies in their rooms? I can't bear to think of her being all the way down the hall!


----------



## LilDreamy

I wish I could stop working.

All I want to do is sleep sleep sleep. :(

Just curious... have any of you ladies had any pain down low, like in your pubic area?? Making it painful to walk, get up out of a chair, or hurt more if you turn over in bed??

This just started yesterday and it's bothering me. Just curious if anyone else has this and knows what it is? :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds like SPD! :(

Eeeek my Hen Party tomorrow!!! :yipee: Getting a spray tan today, pahahahaha


----------



## buttonnose82

yay I am 30 WEEKS! feels like a huge milestone!

baby is really starting to push organs up and I am now having times where I really struggle to breath or catch my breath, but you know what, I don't care because I LOVE my baby :)


----------



## Jox

Hello All,

Well thats me officially in 3rd tri :dance::happydance: I cant believe it!! its going so so quick!!!

Krissy1984 - you dont necessarily have to kick count everyday. Just if you feel your having a quiet day on the movement front then pay extra attention. On a daily basis i would just say to 'be aware' of the movements but you dont have to keep a record or count of them iykwim :hugs:

Good luck with the up coming weddings and hen parties!!!

xxx


----------



## krissy1984

Hi Jox and welcome to tri 3! :happydance: Thank you for that, makes it easier to understand :thumbup:

We will be keeping bubs in our room also, again I don't want him away from me in another room, want him to be next to me :cloud9:

LilDreamy I've had that, very uncomfortable and have to find a position which doesn't hurt till it goes away... didn't know what it was though, so I'm off to look for help with SPD!

Good luck with the hen party, have a brilliant time!

xx


----------



## mydreambelly

Another October Bumpkin - October 14th ... BABY BOY HANNAM!


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies! 

I rarely get the time to come in here :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: :flower: 

Good luck with the weddings and hen do's :) 

I'm getting carpal tunnel :hissy: but only in one finger :haha:


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi all, 

yes good luck with all the upcoming weddings etc, very exciting times :)

Welcome to third tri Jox :happydance:

and 'Hi' Mydreambelly, I'm due a couple of days before you on the 12th :)


----------



## laura6914

hi girls, have nt been on in weeks. as most know im on maternity leave and in the process of moving so have been ssooooooo busy. 

hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's the move go Laura? Eeek your 29 weeks!!! 76 Days left!

I'm officially 3rd Tri from tomorrow :)

Just had my spray tan done, I feel so so sticky and must have looked hilarious walking through town! :rofl:

I have my dress fitting and Hen Party tomorrow, should be fun, I'm so excited!!!
Good Luck tomorrow Phillippa :D


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls :D :hi:

know i'm a bit early to be in third tri yet, but wanna start stalking this thread :D
xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

BB have a wonderful hen day tomorrow my lovely xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank You Huni :)


----------



## MommyKC

Aww have fun tomorrow BB!!! I bet you'll have a blast! :D

So only 6 more days until I am FINALLY officially in third trimester! :lol:
I cant wait! Well, I want to be 30 weeks because then it's only 1/4 left of pregnancy and 30 weeks just sounds so much closer to D-Day! :haha:

My little girl is SO active! Even more than my first daughter which I didnt think would be possible!
I saw my midwife yesterday, everything is great! Heartbeat around 140bpm... baby is very healthy... BP was good. My uterus is still measuring 2 weeks ahead, but that doesnt necessarily mean anything and it has been measuring 2-3 weeks ahead all along. I will be curious to see if it makes a difference at the end! ;) She is still breech but my MW showed me some exercises to get her to slip around, and I still have lots of time anyway... Im sure she will flip on her own. :)
August is a busy month for appts... I have my prenatal appt at the hospital (pre-admission), a followup ultrasound to check the placenta position, a prenatal visit with my own doctor as my midwife is away... and then I start seeing my MW every 2 weeks at the start of September!
I cant believe we're nearly in August already! Only a few more months and our babies are going to be here! :yipee:


----------



## bumbleberry

Have a great hen party bb :happydance:

I agree mommykc, cant believe its nearly august and its gonna be a busy month with hospital visits, more frequent mw visits etc plus its my birthday in Aug so something else to look forward to! :)


----------



## Newt4

August is going to be really fun. My shower is in two weeks.:happydance:

I bet we start nagging in September. We'll all be big and wanting our little ones to come out.


----------



## Red Rose

Hehe, I bet! I'm actually loving pregnancy at the moment. Not too uncomfortable yet and starting to get a bigger bump, but still neat (which annoys me, I wanna be big!).

I'm having a proper declutter. Started in the kitchen this evening and will work my way upstairs tomorrow. We're getting a lot of stuff up in the attic this weekend ready to set up the nursery in about 3 weeks. So excited! :happydance:

Its the weekend! :sleep:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Finally!!!

We've finished both our vows, picked the exit song (Jack Johnson - Better Together) and finalised the table plan!! Just to send off the paperwork to the registrar tomorrow now! :)

I know what you mean Newt, September I will be going mad to get him out! :lol: I can't wait to hold him!


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - I agree, we will all be complaining at that point Im sure! ;)
But I agree with Red Rose - I LOVE being pregnant and honestly, Im in no rush for it to end.
This being my last baby, ever... I want it to last as long as possible because once it's over, it's over forever! :( And I loved being pregnant both times around... and I missed it once its over... so I know I will feel especially sad this time with it being my last.
Dont get me wrong, I LOVE having my babies with me more... but pregnancy is such an amazing thing, no matter how big and uncomfortable I get... nothing compares to it. :cloud9:


----------



## StonesWife

BB- We are also using Jack Johnson's better together at our wedding =) Such a good song! I'm walking down the isle to Norah Jones Run away with me. How about you?


----------



## StonesWife

Little update on myself girls- I see the doctor Tuesday to discuss my bedrest options. Haven't been doing so well. Having contractions, bp spikes, very swollen legs and other things. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## juless

I hope everything is okay StonesWife!


----------



## StonesWife

Me too! Doctor thinks I'm working too much and wants me to cut back on hours but that would be a dramatic cut in pay. If he bedrests me I can take off and I have insurance that will pay 60% of my wages which would be a bit more than part time work and I could rest more. So I'm guessing it'll be (slightly self-induced but not nessecarily un-needed) bedrest.


----------



## Newt4

I hate the Canadian health system! I have to wait 3 weeks to get my glucose tolerance test done because all the labs are booked. I think Im just going to completely cut out sugar until then.


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG, my name is in the 3rd tri befor me hehehehehe and it has blue next to it!!! Cant belive im 26+wks.... Coming over early.... When will my ticker go up again??


----------



## silver_penny

Your ticker moves up at 26 +4... might be +5, but if I remember correctly, its +4. Welcome over to third tri!


----------



## juless

StonesWife said:


> Me too! Doctor thinks I'm working too much and wants me to cut back on hours but that would be a dramatic cut in pay. If he bedrests me I can take off and I have insurance that will pay 60% of my wages which would be a bit more than part time work and I could rest more. So I'm guessing it'll be (slightly self-induced but not nessecarily un-needed) bedrest.

Fingers crossed you can get that insurance! I'm sure that would be a lot of stress of your mind and you could concentrate on resting for the baby!

Wow! I can't believe there's only 13 weeks to go until Rose is here! :o It's shocking to think of in a way - where did second tri go?? It flew by!


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> How's the move go Laura? Eeek your 29 weeks!!! 76 Days left!
> 
> I'm officially 3rd Tri from tomorrow :)
> 
> Just had my spray tan done, I feel so so sticky and must have looked hilarious walking through town! :rofl:
> 
> I have my dress fitting and Hen Party tomorrow, should be fun, I'm so excited!!!
> Good Luck tomorrow Phillippa :D


hi hun :wave:

Still moving bit at a time. will be finally up north next wednesday. Its exciting but nerve wracking at the same time. got the MW on tuesday and have my hospital bag packed just incase. I cant believe how quick its all going. Been getting a lot of pressure down below so im taking it easy. 

Hope you have a fab day today chick. 28 days until your wedding. its flying. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Hope you had a beautiful wedding day Phillippa :hugs:
x


----------



## MrsO13

Hey everyone, I am now officially able to move over to 3rd trimester today :D been going between the 2 for a couple of weeks but now I can officially move lol. :)

Hope everyones ok :)

xx


----------



## Fiore

Could I be added to 31st please? Thanks :flower: xx


----------



## MommyKC

juless said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I can't believe there's only 13 weeks to go until Rose is here! :o It's shocking to think of in a way - where did second tri go?? It flew by!
> 
> I know, its crazy isnt it??? If you think about it, being 13 weeks pregnant is SO early in pregnancy (well, it feels early at the time! ;)).... and thats all we have left (well approximately) until our babies are here!
> :shock: So exciting!
> 
> Stoneswife - I hope everything is okay! As least its reassuring knowing you are far enough in pregnancy that your baby would be okay, but the longer baby can bake in there, the better obviously... but I know everything will be fine! :hugs: Keep us posted!Click to expand...


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> BB- We are also using Jack Johnson's better together at our wedding =) Such a good song! I'm walking down the isle to Norah Jones Run away with me. How about you?

I'm walking down to Eva Cassidy - Songbird:cry:

Well I had an amazing night!!!

We got picked up in the PARTY BUS!! There was champagne for everyone...none alcoholic for me of course! A pole on the bus and lots of music!

We then went to Roxy's in Blackpool, I walked in, walked past a drag queen and took a double take! It was my dad!! :rofl:

Had a fantastic night! Beany Boy was dancing away all night! We got picked up at 12.30 and when we got home at about 1.30 I got some food and went home, I was starving and knackered plus I felt bad coz Beany Boy was still awake and he wasn't normally!

I took H2B a kebab home and chips, cheese and gravy for me! He had waited up coz he missed me and couldn't relax until he knew I was home safe!

For you girls on Facebook I've uploaded my piccys!

For you girls who are not here is one of me! :)

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/MyHenParty-24thJuly2010063.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh AND I'm officially 3rd Tri! :wohoo:


----------



## KittyVentura

Glad you had a great night BB. The pics look awesome. 

30 weeks today for me. Wooo! I feel like we're on the home stretch now! xx


----------



## mrsgtobe

can i be added on for the 6th plz someone...been meanin to join in but total scatterbrain just now

i cant belive its only 10 n a half weeks till im due!! Now that im finished up work im just enjoying relaxing at home n rubbin my bump constantly lol

Hope you ladies r all good


----------



## EmandBub

BB you look gorgeous! absolutely stunning :hugs:
glad you had a fantastic time :-D
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Im so glad you had a great time BB! You look gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

sounds like a fun night bb but how on earth did u manage to stay awake until 1.30? Wow!


----------



## emmylou209

jus to confirm im on team yellow 23rd of oct 

thanks em


----------



## Newt4

29 weeks eeek! 30 is just around the corner.


----------



## MommyKC

And hitting 30 weeks is the best! Then you're in the home stretch! Only 10 weeks to go!
Im getting there too... slowly but surely! :haha:


----------



## juless

I can't wait to get to 30 weeks!! It feels like it will take forever, but time has been going by so quickly that I know it won't! :D Anyone else here RH negative? I'm getting the needle for it on the 4th of August.


----------



## JynxPhD

I'm Rh negative and I'll get my shot at one of my appts this week. Never had any side effects from them and I have had a lot with 7 pregnancies. 

Anyone else's baby already drop? These two did last week. My daughter didn't do it until 37 weeks so I wasn't expecting it so soon.


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning everyone how are you all ? 

Hope you had a fab day saturday phillipa :) 

Cant belive im nearly 28 weeks already :happydance: i cant wait to hit 30 weeks either not long left to go though girls !! Ive been thinking about starting my xmas shopping ( sad i know ) but i reckon ill be skint by the time it comes around lol ! 

xx


----------



## mummygiraffe

ah finally 3rd Tri! Is this gonna drag? Not looking forward to the feelings getting worse, heavy, fatter, tired, out of breath etc.

On top of that we've decided to buy a house. trying to move out our rental in September and our house wont be built til End of October -End November and baby is 20th october--eeek!

Always the way I guess. Moe stressed about filling our house with new tenants to replace us at the mo-making baby very quiet all this stress and me sick again!!

any more mad people in here??


----------



## sassandspice

Just saying 'hi' as I'm officially in my 3rd trimester too - Yay!


----------



## 2805

Im also joining 3rd tri today!! yipee!!! Countdown is on to the big day x


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

woohoooo pointless post but i passed my exams with a disctinction !! needed to get that out :) 

this week is looking to be a good one birthday wensday too xx


----------



## EmandBub

I'll be 30 weeks this Wednesday!
it's going by too fast for my liking

woow Steffy! congrats hon :hugs:
that's amazing
happy birthday for wednesday too ;-)
xxxx


----------



## elizek

Hi everyone!Can you please add me as well -Due date 26 Oct (scheduled CC for 19 Oct)..so not sure if EDD changes??
:blue:
Tomorrow officially in 3rd tri! :headspin:


----------



## EmandBub

welcome Elizek 
congrats on reaching 3rd tri tomorrow
feels like ages ago for me now! 
x


----------



## mrsfeehily

Hi Everyone!!

i'm moving over a couple of days early because i'm impatient and my tickers has moved up a box! :D

I'll be 27 weeks on Wednesday - can't believe it but am soo excited to be on the home stint now!! :D

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Steffy - Congrats on your exams! :yipee:
And you're not alone, I have started my xmas shopping too! :haha: I am going to be on mat leave as of October 18th so I want to be DONE my shopping before then. One less thing to worry about once bubs arrives AND money will be tighter when Im on mat leave too! :D

I officially join third tri in 3 days! FINALLY! :wacko: Can't WAIT! :D

I agree though - this pregnancy is going so fast, I can't get over it!!! :nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Steffy!! :wohoo: Still not heard from mine :(

I thought you where leaving earlier than that Kate?


----------



## MommyKC

I am - October 1st is my last day of work.
But then Im on "vacation" and my mat leave starts October 18th (which is when my pay decreases to 60% of my wages).... so I want my shopping done by then. ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah right! My last day is 8th October and Maternity Leave starts on my due date! :rofl:

10 weeks on Friday! :wohoo:

Has anyone noticed babys kicks and wriggles becoming stronger the further they are? Also more frequent?

He seems to be pretty much none stop :cloud9:

I also find that occasionally they hurt a bit!


----------



## EmandBub

baby seems to be kicking me quite a lot!
she's always wriggling when i'm trying to sleep :dohh:
hope she gets into a routine when she's born otherwise i'm in for a lot of problems
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/378826-just-wanna-cry.html


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey :hugs:
it'll all sort itself out!
get your OH to scream at her ;-)
maybe she needs a bit of a push?
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried, I seriously just wanna scream and cry.

I know it's not going to be ready :(


----------



## EmandBub

what else can you do honey? :hugs:
your landlady sounds like a real piece of work
is there no one you can complain to?
x


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I replied in your other thread. ;)

And it's 10 weeks from last Friday until my last day of work too! :yipee: I cannot wait!!!

And baby is definitely getting very strong and wiggly. That tends to be what happens as you get further along! ;) Just wait until you're 36+ weeks and baby has NO room in there! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> BB - I replied in your other thread. ;)
> 
> And it's 10 weeks from last Friday until my last day of work too! :yipee: I cannot wait!!!
> 
> And baby is definitely getting very strong and wiggly. That tends to be what happens as you get further along! ;) *Just wait until you're 36+ weeks and baby has NO room in there! *

Ooo godd that will be painful!!!
x


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah its gets kind of painful at times... nothing unbearable though, as least I never found it too bad. :shrug: I mean they are just babies after all. ;)
It mostly surprised me! I'd be sitting at my desk at work and nearly jump out of my chair because she'd kick me so hard all of a sudden! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: people are going to think i'm weird jumping around!
how are you and Kyree?
x


----------



## MommyKC

haha yeah its funny though, I used to be in meetings and I would yelp because Kyree would kick to hard! :rofl: That hasnt happened yet, despite this baby being REALLY strong... maybe Im just used to it this time! :shrug: :haha:

And Kyree and I are good! :D She got carsick on the weekend for the first time ever, poor thing. :( But she recovered quickly. No more long roadtrips for us though for a while... or at least not in a truck since the bumps are worse and I think that's what did it. :( I felt so bad for her!
Anyway, I feel like I am REALLY prepared for this baby. I just have to finish putting the nursery together and do a LOT of laundry, and then we're all set. :) I cannot wait to be off work too! :lol:

How are you and bubs?
xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Popping my head in to say Hello.......

I have a question about Raspberry Leaf Tea, is anyone going to take it? And when do you start is it around 30 or 32 weeks? I've never taken it before but I must admit I'm a little scared to as my last 3 labors were very quick. Any opinions or experiences?


----------



## MommyKC

It was my understanding that you don't start drinking the raspberry leaf tea until 37-38 weeks... any earlier may cause preterm labour, which you don't want. :shrug:

https://www.ehow.com/how_5493984_induce-red-raspberry-leaf-tea.html

Im not sure though.

In the end, I am a firm believer that labour won't start until it's meant to, despite what you do. Either way, Im sure your labour will be fairly quick, since it has been previously, whether it's helped along or not. ;)


----------



## Hoping

Hello,
Please could you add blue storks to my entry? I am down for 29th October.
Thanks very much:hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Wooo. My last day is 4 weeks on Weds... I'm going eeeearly... but the I'm taking the full year off xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Lucky girl!!! I wish I was done in 4 weeks! :haha:
Oh well, only 9 weeks as of Friday, thats not TOO bad! :D


----------



## xmrsbx

Hi there for some reason I've not added myself to your list. Could you add my name please, I'm due on 20th. Thanks! x


----------



## Hann79

Hey Ladies,

First post in 3rd!! Not having a great day as caught the 2 minutes of a programme where a lady was having an epidural and as I have to have a planned c section and obviously a c section its scared the daylights out of me..... labour any amount would be better than that... I'm panicing arent I?!?! :cry:
Is anyone else going through same?? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Why are you having a planned c-section (if it's your first), if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Newt4

I have my growth scan tomorrow. A little worried but I know everything will be fine.


----------



## tifg89

heyy I'm havin my baby boy in Octoberr! can i get in on this?? :winkwink:
Im due Oct 28th ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to October Bumpkins! :D

:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck tomorrow Newt, sure baby is fine :)


----------



## Steffyxx

BB wow that has been a long time to wait for youre results hasnt it ? 

Well i leave work on the 16th august so in about 3 weeks i cant wait my maternity doesnt officially start until september but i had 3 weeks holiday to take :) 

Hi tifg welcome:hi:


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> Why are you having a planned c-section (if it's your first), if you don't mind me asking?

Hey Hun,
I had 2 emergency c sections with my big babies, and with Matthew the scar had to be cut ever so slighty vertical as well as horizontal, so consultant doesn't want me to even attempt labour, not very happy about it but the thoughts of my uterus splitting or having another emergency c section is just not worth the attempt.
Just so afraid of the needles, I'mprobably being a wuss but its a real fear xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Steffyxx said:


> BB wow that has been a long time to wait for youre results hasnt it ?

I got them today!!!

I've passed!!! :yipee:


----------



## aurora

Ok, I've scrolled back a boat load of pages and still can't find it.

What did you pass?!


----------



## Wshng4Baby

I'm due October 27th with a little girl! I will be in my third trimester as of tomorrow! Can I be added to the list? :)


----------



## CaseyCakes

Wow I've had quite the weekend made a 12 hr roadtrip this weekend for my brothers wedding. 

But yesterday was my 27 week mark, so happy 3rd tri to me! So excited I feel like he'll be here in no time!


----------



## SaskySprite

had completely forgotton to get my due date added to the list! 28th oct please.


----------



## brunettebimbo

aurora said:


> Ok, I've scrolled back a boat load of pages and still can't find it.
> 
> What did you pass?!

My Dental Nurse exam :)

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## StonesWife

Congrats BB!!


----------



## Steffyxx

BB:happydance: well done :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's all of us passed now isn't it?
I can't believe I did it! :)


----------



## aurora

Oh awesome, congrats!


----------



## KittyVentura

Wooo! BB! Way to go!

So I've been trying to get sorted for baby and while looking at and counting bits I naturally had to take photos and just thought I'd share some of the babies clothes etc. This is all for the first 3 months. We have vests too but they're just white so pointless to photograph lol.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2159.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









SAM_2160.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 7









SAM_2161.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









SAM_2162.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7









SAM_2254.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyKC

BB - YAY on passing your exam! :D :yipee:

Hann - Oh so this is your third baby? That makes sense then. On the plus side, I've heard from other women who have had multiple c-sections that they get easier and easier the more you have. :shrug: I know its scary but Im sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

Newt - Hope your scan went okay!!!! :)

Wow there are lots of ladies in here due October 28th! I never realized! Thats my due date! :D


----------



## Newt4

Just finished my scan and I know nothing because in Canada they dont say anything. Wow she big now!


----------



## EmandBub

i feel like i've missed so much and i've only been gone a couple of hours!
x


----------



## Wicked stars

I was due on Oct 11th, But he is a c-section they want me to pick a date between the 4th n 8th.We are going with october 7th:blue: his name is Noah Emery he is my 2nd child 1st boy. I trully have a feeling he will be eraly due to how I've been feeling...


----------



## tifg89

hey ladiess!! im new on here and slow at learning this site..
im slow with technology haha :shrug:
jus wana chat with some mommys due in oct!
woohoooo :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - Huh thats weird, I live in Canada (Ontario) and for my last U/S she explained everything to me. I think it depends where you go though, because I have gone to other clinics that told me NOTHING and I had to find out everything from my report when I saw my doctor.
But the hospital I went to for my 20 week scan this pregnancy, she showed me everything. It was great. :)

And they are big at this point! Im having a scan at 29 weeks to check my placenta and Im sure baby will be big. I had one with Kyree at 33 weeks and she was HUGE! You could only make out one leg or arm on the screen at a time! And when they put the camera on her face, it was sooo cute! She was just sucking away. :cloud9:
I cant wait to see this baby in a few more weeks! :happydance:


----------



## newmommy23

Hiya ladies! I think I'm a day earlier, but pshaw close enough. My daughter Mollymaia is due on October 31st. :flower:


----------



## adh

can u add me to the list pls im due october 22nd im on team pink.....thankyou


----------



## kodi

adh said:


> can u add me to the list pls im due october 22nd im on team pink.....thankyou


same as me :D x


----------



## EmandBub

what is everyone up to today then?
xx


----------



## Newt4

Mommy KC- yeah I was expecting to see everything like the 20 week ultra sound but nope so much bigger. The clinic I go to really sucks. I waited for an hour today with a full bladder before they called me in. To make up for it they told me they will give me free pictures but the pictures (all 5 of them) arent that good.


----------



## juless

Just finished putting away a massive amount of amazing things from my sister-in-law and mother-in-law for the baby! Rose now has the blanket my husband's grandmother sewed for him before he was born and it's in her hammock now waiting for her! They sent SO much stuff that we needed - blankets, receiving blanket, bottles, diapers, sleepers, monitor, and much more!


----------



## EmandBub

i'm 30 weeks today!!
& Phillippa too :hugs: hope you're enjoying your time away hon btw!
:happydance:
xxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - wow they made you wait an hour??? I would have been livid! :growlmad: And I probably would have just went to the bathroom! And that sucks about not getting good pictures. :( Is there no other clinics/hospitals you can go to?

Em - Congrats on reaching 30 weeks! xx
And Phillippa too! I hope the wedding was great!!! We miss you!

Wow Alora is moving like crazy right now!!! My stomach is stretching in all directions! :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

Yeah I can go to a different location but hopefully I wont need any more ultra sounds.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 30 Weeks Em!! :wohoo: 10 Weeks to go!!

Have they said when you will hear anything Newt?

I'm being a panicky 1st time Mum! Beany Boy didn't have his usual mad wiggle before bed last night and hasn't moved much this morning!

I think maybe it's because I changed my routine? I normally always have a bath before bed and I didn't last night!

Bottle of Coca Cola on the way to work I think!!

How is everyone? :)


----------



## EmandBub

is it sad that i'm a little too excited? :blush:
xxxx


----------



## Hann79

Wicked stars said:


> I was due on Oct 11th, But he is a c-section they want me to pick a date between the 4th n 8th.We are going with october 7th:blue: his name is Noah Emery he is my 2nd child 1st boy. I trully have a feeling he will be eraly due to how I've been feeling...

Hi Babes, I have to have a c section too, but having mine on 21st october. Im terrified about having c section even though I have had 2 emergency c sections before (last time I didn't havetime to think about it) Always here if you fancy a natter xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> is it sad that i'm a little too excited? :blush:
> xxxx

Not sad at all, I'm excited and I have 12 weeks 3 Days to go! :lol:


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm starting to get excited here too. :) Have just come back from a few days at the seaside and realised I have only 11 weeks to go. It may drag in now I've had to take mat leave though :( Up all night with a dodgy tummy but dh is on holiday and has taken my girls out so I can rest.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i can't wait to see her!!!
even though i'm still not ready!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat in my undecorated nursery surrounded by boxes and bags organising his stuff into age piles! :rofl:

If I can't do his nursery yet I will get my fix elsewhere! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

BB - too funny. I don't blame you. I am very antsy to get the nursery done. Its almost there, just need to do a huge amount of laundry and put it all away, and do some sorting. :)

And Em, there's is nothing wrong with being excited! Thats just part of being pregnant. I think the HARDEST part actually, even with all the aches and pains, is waiting to meet your baby. Especially if you're like me, and ridiculously impatient! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

i'm so impatient!
i want to see whose eyes she has :blush:
we don't have space for a nursery
:shy: i'm going to have her in my room! 
xxx


----------



## Newt4

brunettebimbo said:


> Happy 30 Weeks Em!! :wohoo: 10 Weeks to go!!
> 
> *Have they said when you will hear anything Newt?*
> 
> I'm being a panicky 1st time Mum! Beany Boy didn't have his usual mad wiggle before bed last night and hasn't moved much this morning!
> 
> I think maybe it's because I changed my routine? I normally always have a bath before bed and I didn't last night!
> 
> Bottle of Coca Cola on the way to work I think!!
> 
> How is everyone? :)

It usually takes 2 days so if I dont hear from my doctor by Friday everything is fine.


----------



## aurora

^ I had a different problem, she stayed awake all day as always, then stayed awake all night too. First time for that, I am tiiiired!


----------



## MommyKC

Aurora - yeah I never found a set schedule with either babies while in my tummy. Both my first daughter and this baby moved like crazy all day, and all night.
And Kyree never had a set schedule when she was first born either... :shrug:... I don't think it really makes a difference.

And I don't blame you Em... its always so exciting seeing them for the first time! :cloud9:
And they NEVER look how you think they will, it's always a surprise! ;)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Just a very quick one as very tired from being away. The wedding was amazing and so was the honeymoon :D
Will post pics tomorow when i feel more awake.
I am 30 weeks today also :happydance: only 10 to go really can't beleive it.
Have i missed any big news? x


----------



## EmandBub

Phillippa! 
my phones deleted your number, really wanted to text you to congratulate you but thought i would do it on here instead then :haha:
glad it went as planned!
bet you looked stunning hon
xxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww congrats Phillippa! Im so glad everything went well!
I can't wait to see pictures! 
:hugs:


----------



## Saywhat

Can you add me onto the 1st of October please hun :O)
xx


----------



## juless

I was curious if any of you girls have this same thing happen - I find I'll sit down and get up and start walking, even if I just used the bathroom I suddenly feel like I need to pee SO BAD! I'm thinking it's my girl putting pressure on my bladder; usually after a few minutes she must move and the pressure goes away. Curious if anyone has this happen too?


----------



## EmandBub

i seem to get this 
thought it was baby pressing down on my bladder
but wasn't sure around what time it would be normal for that to happen
x


----------



## MommyKC

Definitely sounds like baby putting pressure on your bladder! And it's totally normal. I get that ALL the time.... it's especially funny when she kicks me and then I feel that instant urge to pee! :haha:
And from what I hear... the bladder issues are the worst in first tri with the hormone changes, fast-growing uterus, etc.... they subside during second tri... and come back full force third tri when baby is getting bigger and bigger!
Fun eh? :lol:


----------



## juless

It seems to have started the instant I hit third tri, haha!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep me too Juless, it can just become a sudden urge and I have to go NOW! :rofl: H2B thinks it's hilarious!

Gah I feel crap today, I've taken the day off work, my throats killing, I have a banging head and I'm boiling! I have to stay awake until the practice opens so I can ring in even though I've text my manager! It sucks :(


----------



## Wriggley

im here! :D:D:D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Where did you go? :rofl:


----------



## starsunshine

hope its nothing too serious brunettebimbo. Congratulations due#1 glad you had a great time. My lo is constantly on my bladder too juless, i didn't get any relief during 2nd tri either but now it can be quite painful when i get headbutted there! Oh the joys!


----------



## Wriggley

brunettebimbo said:


> Where did you go? :rofl:

the thread moved to 3rd tri and im now "here" lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Na I'll be fine, H2B has been ill this week so just caught what he had I think!

Phillippa glad your day went well! Do we get to see piccys? :D


----------



## EmandBub

hope you feel better BB hon :hugs:
how're mummys and bumpkins today?
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wriggley said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Where did you go? :rofl:
> 
> the thread moved to 3rd tri and im now "here" lolClick to expand...

I just realised that after seeing you where 27 weeks! :lol: welcome to 3rd Tri! :)

Apart from feeling ill and dreading ringing in sick (I always get some snide remark) I'm doing good :) Beany boy has gone back to his wriggly self which good :)

Is anyone else absolutly starving all the time!!?


----------



## mrsfeehily

Hi Girlies!

I just thought I'd say that I've been having the urgent bladder sydrome too! :haha:

Like everyone says it's like a sudden desperate urge to pee and the it subsides! Weird! Must definitely be the little one!

I am having to go to the loo for a wee about 20 times a night at the minute though, it starts around 7pm and doesn't stop until I've gone to sleep - i'm exhausted from walking up and down the stairs all night!

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

yeah, i feel like a big fat porker but if i don't eat i get sooooo hungry i think, why didn't i eat lol! There's no pleasing me. I'm liking fruit loaf at the mo and homemade apple tart. I think i'm going to do lots of cooking in my holidays. It might sound conceted but i've never spent the whole summer in england. What on earth am i going to do with my time? All suggestions welcome.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry: I've rang in work, they want me to go in this afternoon even though I feel like death! Said am I going to go to the doctors!? I'm obviously not allowed be ill now!


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> :cry: I've rang in work, they want me to go in this afternoon even though I feel like death! Said am I going to go to the doctors!? I'm obviously not allowed be ill now!

Hun, I'm sure that if you are pregnant you're work can not force you into work, as it may affect you and bubba!! I've been off since 3 1/2 months pregnant and not oncehave my work got nasty. xxxx


----------



## Hann79

Exactly 12 weeks today/now I will be having my Little one:happydance:
Ignore ticker I have to have a c section....... its all feeling real now!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hann79 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I've rang in work, they want me to go in this afternoon even though I feel like death! Said am I going to go to the doctors!? I'm obviously not allowed be ill now!
> 
> Hun, I'm sure that if you are pregnant you're work can not force you into work, as it may affect you and bubba!! I've been off since 3 1/2 months pregnant and not oncehave my work got nasty. xxxxClick to expand...

I wish mine hadn't!

Well I've booked a doctors appointment at 4pm and I will not be going into work. Why should I? None of the other girls do. I'm sick FFS!


----------



## juless

I am definitely hungry all the time! REEEALLY hungry! Especially in the mornings!
I had been able to sleep through the night again while in 2nd tri, but the last 2 weeks I've started having to get up for the bathroom at least once or twice a night. When I wake up it's like I need to go NOW too - sometimes I worry I won't make it to the bathroom!!!!

Also - hope you can rest and feel better soon brunettebimbo!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies........ When I was at the Dr. for my 29 week appt. he did an ultrasound and lil bubs head is measuring 3 weeks larger than my due date. Scared to death!! He said he is just shy of 4 lbs and from everything I've read he's W-A-Y bigger than he should be at this age.......anyone else been told bubs size estimate at 29 weeks?


----------



## CaseyCakes

Ugh, so yesterday I went shopping with my OH and MIL. And it was awful I ended up crying in the dressing room because everything I tried on looked horrible or didnt fit right. Everyone else got clothes except me, no one would take me to a maternity store. I feel so left out.


----------



## juless

WantaBelly, I've read that most of the sizing they do before the baby comes is wrong and can be by a few pounds either way! I think that was in one of my baby books... Not sure if this is for the same for the scan you had or not though! I'm thinking that your baby is growing how nature wants him to grow! :)

CaseyCakes, that's awful! I hope you feel better! I've been having a hard time finding clothes that fit too, and we don't have any maternity shops around here.. I usually just try to find long shirts that might last till the baby comes, but it's been difficult!


----------



## aurora

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies........ When I was at the Dr. for my 29 week appt. he did an ultrasound and lil bubs head is measuring 3 weeks larger than my due date. Scared to death!! He said he is just shy of 4 lbs and from everything I've read he's W-A-Y bigger than he should be at this age.......anyone else been told bubs size estimate at 29 weeks?

Did you have the test for gestational diabetes? Just a thought...

I do have a friend on here who had a boy measuing a month ahead at the end. They all grow different. :)


----------



## MommyKC

Wantabelly - I wouldn't take it too seriously. Many babies measure ahead and they end up being a completely average size at birth. My first daughter always measured ahead, like 2-3 weeks... and she was born 5 days late and was 7lbs 11oz which was perfect! :D

Don't worry, Im sure everything will be fine! :hugs:

Wow is my baby ever moving like crazy! I love those movements where it really feels like she's kicking the inside of my stomach and I always feel a "pop" from her flicking against it... weird, I know but I love all the different feelings that come with her moving in there! :cloud9:

BB - Sorry you feel crappy. :wacko: I agree, your work can't make you go in if you feel sick!!! :nope:

And... I am OFFICIALLY Third Tri now! So I belong here! :blush: No more sneaking around, posing as a third tri gal! :rofl:


----------



## WantaBelly

aurora said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies........ When I was at the Dr. for my 29 week appt. he did an ultrasound and lil bubs head is measuring 3 weeks larger than my due date. Scared to death!! He said he is just shy of 4 lbs and from everything I've read he's W-A-Y bigger than he should be at this age.......anyone else been told bubs size estimate at 29 weeks?
> 
> Did you have the test for gestational diabetes? Just a thought...
> 
> I do have a friend on here who had a boy measuing a month ahead at the end. They all grow different. :)Click to expand...


He sent me for the Diabetes test right after my scan. I should have results by tomorrow. My mom had this with her pregnancies.


----------



## newmommy23

a question for you third tri ladies: are any of you on iron supplements? Mine are making me feel worse and I was wondering if it was just me


----------



## MommyKC

Im not on iron supplements now but I used to be (when not pregnant) and they ALWAYS made me feel sick. :wacko:
Some women find they upset their stomach... do you always eat something when you take them???


----------



## EmandBub

congratulations on 3-rd tri honey!
xxx


----------



## newmommy23

hehe thank you :) and yeah I try to eat with them but they seem to be making me nearly throw up! it's like eepppp


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Em! :hugs: Im glad to be here! :lol:

Newmommy - they used to make me feel like that too. :( Make sure you try to eat something everytime you take a pill... and don't take them in the morning. I found taking them later in the day usually worked best.


----------



## EmandBub

i usually feel sick in the mornings
so i have a pack of those dry biscuits to munch on
so i take any of the pills i need after lunch!
xx


----------



## laurietate25

Hi girls havent read back. I hope every1 is well aint been here for a wk been on holidays with my 2 terrors lol. Took them to legoland and chessington zoo, had amazing time!!
Went on a few roller coasters and water shoots, pirate ships etc. Prob shouldnt of gone on but my eldest boy only had me to do it as my mum cant and his brother is too small. Well i really enjoyed anyway and they didnt make me feel queasy at all... i LOVED them infact. 

Time is flying now girlies not long and we will start meeting our little ones... How exciting!!
xxx


----------



## juless

Finally got around to starting a pregnancy journal, lol! I guess it's really just a 3rd tri journal, hehe..


----------



## MadamRose

here you go ladies

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG3040edit.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0172.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0182.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0039.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0090.jpg[/IMG]

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/DSC_0063.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0132.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CSC_0130.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/195.jpg


----------



## juless

You look beautiful! Congrats!! I love your tiara! :)


----------



## MadamRose

thanks i cant beleive i fitted in a normal size 12 dress i got before i was prengant


----------



## krissy1984

Aw congratulations, you look lovely and so happy! :D


----------



## StonesWife

Gorgeous love! Absolutely stunning! And your bumb looked perfect in the dress! I hope I look as good in my dress! Only 10 days!!! EEEKKKK!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> Gorgeous love! Absolutely stunning! And your bumb looked perfect in the dress! I hope I look as good in my dress! Only 10 days!!! EEEKKKK!!!!

im sure you will look perfect x enjy the day it goes to quick


----------



## MommyKC

Aww gorgeous pics Phillippa! And I agree, that dress fitted your bump perfectly! :)
I never would have fit in a dress like that while pregnant! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

i commented on the thread but just wanted to say here
you look gorgeous hon
positively glowing!
xxx


----------



## Agiboma

lovely pics due, congrats again hunny, well my little Micah is doing well, i cant wait to have him home


----------



## JynxPhD

Agiboma said:


> lovely pics due, congrats again hunny, well my little Micah is doing well, i cant wait to have him home

Is he really doing well? Gaining weight, on breathing treatments, etc? I hope you are doing alright.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures Due! Can't believe your still in your 12! I had to swap with the dress they had (same as mine) in an 18 and I seriously can't grown anymore or it won't fit! :shock: I'm not even that big!

What an afternoon yesterday! I rang work and said I wouldn't be going in and they where a bit better with me. I went to the doctors at 4pm and told him about my sore throat, headache and feeling hot. He then went on to ask if baby was moving like he normally does so I told him he had had a few quiet days and that I had had period type pains. He examined me and I was a little tender near where I get the pains. He sent me for monitoring, I was so scared. H2B was still at work and trying to get back ASAP so I had to go alone, I left a garbled message on works answermachine on the brink of tears explaining I'd been signed off work and going for monitoring and wouldn't be in.

I got to the hospital and was put on the delivery suite :shock: What a scary looking place! The midwife was lovely :) She monitored me for about 40 minutes with I think it's an ECG? The thing they strap to your belly? Towards the end he went mental trying to kick them off! I had my wriggle bum back to his naughty self :cloud9: H2B got to me just then and was as white as a sheet, even though I kept texting him updates he was still panicking, he had visions of me being rushed in and baby wipped out!

Turns out I have a water infection so have been put on antibiotics and more samples sent off to the lab.

After coming home and having a bath Beany Boy was wriggly, he then woke me up at 4.30 wiggling and has had a wiggle again this morning so I'm happy :)


----------



## Steffyxx

Phillipa you look amazing :) glad ur day was perfect !!

BB oh no how scary:hugs: glad youre ok i nearly rang my midwife yesterday my lil man has not been hiself for the last few days and been really quite and down really low when i do feel the odd kick but feels like hes back to normal now :) !! 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I felt silly but my doctor said he wanted to send me as it's better to be safe than sorry and he would rather send me last night than in a few days when it was too late if you get me?


----------



## starsunshine

wow, you look amazing congrats


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures Due! Can't believe your still in your 12! I had to swap with the dress they had (same as mine) in an 18 and I seriously can't grown anymore or it won't fit! :shock: I'm not even that big!
> 
> What an afternoon yesterday! I rang work and said I wouldn't be going in and they where a bit better with me. I went to the doctors at 4pm and told him about my sore throat, headache and feeling hot. He then went on to ask if baby was moving like he normally does so I told him he had had a few quiet days and that I had had period type pains. He examined me and I was a little tender near where I get the pains. He sent me for monitoring, I was so scared. H2B was still at work and trying to get back ASAP so I had to go alone, I left a garbled message on works answermachine on the brink of tears explaining I'd been signed off work and going for monitoring and wouldn't be in.
> 
> I got to the hospital and was put on the delivery suite :shock: What a scary looking place! The midwife was lovely :) She monitored me for about 40 minutes with I think it's an ECG? The thing they strap to your belly? Towards the end he went mental trying to kick them off! I had my wriggle bum back to his naughty self :cloud9: H2B got to me just then and was as white as a sheet, even though I kept texting him updates he was still panicking, he had visions of me being rushed in and baby wipped out!
> 
> Turns out I have a water infection so have been put on antibiotics and more samples sent off to the lab.
> 
> After coming home and having a bath Beany Boy was wriggly, he then woke me up at 4.30 wiggling and has had a wiggle again this morning so I'm happy :)

Yes i dont know how i didnt it tbh, the dress did have lace at the back which help, a few more weeks and i wouldnt have fitted in it. Im sure you will fit in your dress just fine on the big day :D

Chloe has some quite days leading up to the day of the wedding, nothing was getting her moving, so i ended up using doppler a few times. Then on the wedding day she wouldnt stop moving :haha: and now she is being active all the time, doesnt take much at all. See my midwife again on wed. 
However me and my cousin got my cousin coming up to stay for a week last min kinda thing. However she is having to sleep in babys room, which is now set up with the cot and changer :dohh: so not much space at all


----------



## BabyShoes

:hi: Hi I am new to this thread :hi: How is everyone doing?
I am due on the 20th of October (it's already on the first page).
So I found out that my baby shower is tomorrow:rofl::yipee: and it's supposed to be a surprize. Here is the weird part, it's also my sisters kitchen tea tomorrow at the same place and time (my mother obviously decided to hold them as one party). I have never heard of a mixed bridal/baby shower. I think my sister also found out about hers by accident. Cant wait to see how this party is going to work and it's held at a local restaurant.
Here is the part I am not happy with: most of the people that will be invited to my baby shower is also coming to the wedding, so there will be lots more people there for the kitchen tea than there will be for my baby shower (only my friends that ar'nt friends with her will be extra) whereas I hardly know half of the people that are invited to the kitchen tea (as I was the one that gave out the invitations). My sister is younger than me.
Am I being a brat about this, i.e the party not being exclusively about me and maybe a bit more about my sister?:nope::cry:


----------



## BabyShoes

Double post


----------



## bumbleberry

Lovely photos Due, you look gorgeous and so happy :)

Welcome babyshoes :hi:

Agiboma: glad the Micah is doing well so far, I bet you can't wait to have him home too :hugs:


----------



## juless

BabyShoes, I think I'd feel a little upset that my baby shower wasn't just my baby shower. I understand trying to share the party to save cost and such, but it would be a bit disappointing to know that many of the people there aren't there to celebrate my baby.

Hmm.. anyone else have quiet babies lately? Last few days have been pretty quiet and when I do think I feel something, it seems to be really low down. Could she have just shifted and be in a different position where I can't feel as much? I worried that what I do feel is just gas, but it does make my belly move so it must be her I'd think! I thought when I got this far into my pregnancy I would worry a lot less but it's almost worse! I'm so paranoid about her moving!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, you look lovely Due#1-2010! Congratulations!

Well I feel like I'm going crazy lately. Everything with the pregnancy has been 100% smooth sailing, but they've only just been measuring my bump, and it's plotting above the lines on my growth chart! I've been booked in for a growth scan at 34 weeks...but if I'm honest, I'm shitting myself. I'm going to be having a huge baby, I just know it! I keep swapping between telling myself I should be grateful that I'm not measuring small, and panicing that I'm going to end up with a c section. :wacko: ARGH!

PLUS, since yesterday, I've been itchy. Wasn't so bad yesterday, but I was sat in the living room tonight, furiously scratching the heck out of my arms when I thought, hey maybe this is a pregnancy thing. :shrug: So stupid me, I had to go and google it and scare myself. :dohh: Now I can't tell if I'm actually itchy, or if I'm itchy cause I think I'm itchy, if you get my drift! At least I have an appointment on Monday to bring it up at, if it continues.

I have a question though, has anyone here been referred to an anaesthetist so they can check to see if you can have an epidural? I have, and I'm just wondering what they'll actually be looking at. :shrug:


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

Can you put a pink stork next to my name, please? :) I'm having a girl. I'm due October 31st.


----------



## Agiboma

JynxPhD said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> lovely pics due, congrats again hunny, well my little Micah is doing well, i cant wait to have him home
> 
> Is he really doing well? Gaining weight, on breathing treatments, etc? I hope you are doing alright.Click to expand...

he is gaining wight he is now 2.5 pounds, he is on and off the vent & cpac and going through all the regular premie routines, everyday he gets stronger and that makes me happy:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jules mine had a couple of quiet days so I was sent for monitoring but everything was fine, if your worried speak to your midwife.

Glad to hear he is doing well Agiboma :)

PreggyEggy in all my books it says if you have a lot of itching to contact my midwife, maybe a good idea just to be safe than sorry?

Well it's 3 weeks until my wedding today and H2B has just set off for his stag do, it's 2pm :shock: He is going to be so drunk! I dread him going out coz he gets totally trashed!

I've got a very wiggly baby :) He has been ever since going to hospital for monitoring the little monkey! :lol: Was laid in bed last night with H2B watching a film and my whole stomach was moving and H2B pressed pause sat up and said "OMG was that your stomach moving?" :rofl: He sat watching for about 10 minutes, he was totally amazed by the movement! I feel as though our baby is getting a lot stronger, some of his movements are even becoming uncomfortable!

I'm just chilling on here for a bit and catching up before heading off to my friends for a take away and DVD's (Her husband is our best man so on stag do too) so that should be nice :)

How are you girls doing?

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies :hi: I've only just found this thread in 3rd Tri :dohh: silly me!! Hope everyone's doing well?

Congrats Agiboma on baby Micah, so glad to hear he is gaining weight & getting strong... must have been so scary for you :hugs:

Well I'm 30weeks today :happydance: getting ever so closer, but still feels like forever!! Me & OH are deciding whether or not to renew the contract on our lovely house... or take the big step of getting our own place.... scary!!! Feel really grown up now, baby on the way, mortgage etc :haha: even though I'm 23 and he's 25 so we aren't exactly spring chickens lol! Cutting it a bit fine though, 10wks before my due date, but we like to complicate things!! x


----------



## silver_penny

Well, had a bout of constipation (TMI) but a quick shot of prune juice really cleared it up :haha: 11 more weeks until LO is due, I really can't believe how fast its going! I have a feeling this baby is going to come before its due date, just like big brother.

Phillipa, congrats on the wedding, you look stunning!

Agiboma, so glad to hear that Micah is doing well!


----------



## wantababybump

I am in 3rd tri also!! Almost 29wks and my baby girl is due on October 17th :)


----------



## newmommy23

lexi_is_ttc said:


> Can you put a pink stork next to my name, please? :) I'm having a girl. I'm due October 31st.

hehe I've got a halloween girl too! :cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

ttc_lolly said:


> Hey ladies :hi: I've only just found this thread in 3rd Tri :dohh: silly me!! Hope everyone's doing well?
> 
> Congrats Agiboma on baby Micah, so glad to hear he is gaining weight & getting strong... must have been so scary for you :hugs:
> 
> Well I'm 30weeks today :happydance: getting ever so closer, but still feels like forever!! Me & OH are deciding whether or not to renew the contract on our lovely house... or take the big step of getting our own place.... scary!!! Feel really grown up now, baby on the way, mortgage etc :haha: even though I'm 23 and he's 25 so we aren't exactly spring chickens lol! Cutting it a bit fine though, 10wks before my due date, but we like to complicate things!! x

I bought when I was 21 and it was the best thing financially we have ever done. Equity builds up fast. Our first house was crummy but now we live in a very nice house in a very good neighbor hood. We made over 60,000 selling the old house.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to be pulling my hair out by the end of the night!
It's 7pm and H2B has already called pissed as a fart! a friend he is out with who I have known for years has told H2B that we kissed when I was 15 and H2B rang saying why didn't you tell me? I'm dreading how he is going to be now! :(


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone! I haven't posted here since 1st tri :blush: but I was wondering if everyone would let me back in?? I've been put on "rest" (not quite bedrest... but almost) and now have sooo much time on my hands :D So I can keep up now!


----------



## juless

I had a bit of a freak-out last night.. I had a very hard time falling asleep and kept waking up. Around 4am I was convinced something was wrong with the baby and got very emotional and scared. I was half-asleep at the time too, so not really sure what I was doing..  I got up and listened to her healthy little heartbeat on my fetal monitor and felt better and was able to finally go to sleep. This morning she went nuts moving around in my belly and her movements seem to have picked up agian so I'm feeling so much better! The movements are really low - at the bottom of my belly - though so I'm hoping that's okay...


----------



## brunettebimbo

If your worried ring your midwife Hun :hugs:

Well I was right to pull my hair out, H2B was that drunk last night he was wrestling with his best man outside a pub, twisted his ankle and now has a hairline fracture 3 weeks before the wedding! :shock:


----------



## Hann79

Agiboma said:


> lovely pics due, congrats again hunny, well my little Micah is doing well, i cant wait to have him home

Your baby is beautiful!! My DD was 8 weeks early and that was bad enough, but it is amazing how quickly they pick up and Charlotte my daughter is way past her learning age at school, she has a reading age of a 16 yr old and is only 10!! The doctor told me she would have trouble reading and would need support at school....well she proved them wrong!! Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## going_crazy

brunettebimbo said:


> If your worried ring your midwife Hun :hugs:
> 
> Well I was right to pull my hair out, H2B was that drunk last night he was wrestling with his best man outside a pub, twisted his ankle and now has a hairline fracture 3 weeks before the wedding! :shock:

Oh no, sorry to hear this hun - I hope he's not in plaster or on crutches????
I would now be telling him that there is to be NO more alcohol until the wedding!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok?

I cannot believe we're in August already!! Where the hell did the rest of the year go???? 

xxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

31 weeks today! Crikey its coming up fast :S x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Newt4 said:


> I bought when I was 21 and it was the best thing financially we have ever done. Equity builds up fast. Our first house was crummy but now we live in a very nice house in a very good neighbor hood. We made over 60,000 selling the old house.

Oooh thanks for the reassurance :thumbup: I am very excited to finally become a homeowner, just feel a lil silly that me & OH have decided to dive in 10wks before LO is due :dohh: I was hoping she'd maybe surprise us and come a week or so early, but now I'm hoping she'll hang on in to the bitter end!! (I'll regret saying that if she hasn't come by the 9th Oct now!! :haha:)

BB- OMG were they actually proper fighting!? And this was all over u kissing him when u were 15!? Yikes, defo keep him away from alcohol from now on lol! Hope he can walk down the aisle ok with a fracture!! Men!!! grrrrr x


----------



## purpleblond

Have only just noticed that I didn't update regarding sex of bubs - It's a girl - I predicted boy at the very beginning - last time I listen to my gut feeling!!!


----------



## Red Rose

Hehe, *purpleblond* I also went on gut instinct thinking boy but buba turned out to be a girl. I was equally happy as had no preference but felt dissapointed my 'instincts' let me down.

*ttc_lolly* Good luck with the houseviewing! Such an exciting time. Let me know how you got on.

Update from me. I'm now 31+1 and starting to get the 'smiles' off people. I hope you all know what I mean! Was out shopping yday and had it twice. Once where I was overheating in a shop and two assistants looked at me with that 'awwww, your pregnant!' look and the other was when a friend I was with was buying buba a present and got asked if she wanted a gift receipt. When she explained I was with her, I got it again. I giggled to myself.

I am just so glad to be looking pregnant now. I seem to have ballooned out of nowhere (however still feel small) and am now struggling to get out of the bath. :blush:

Ooooh and I've also moved up to the penultimate box in my ticker!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Red Rose - I'll keep u updated, here & MSN no doubt :thumbup: 

I know what u mean about the ''look''! I love it - especially now people can see the bump! Can't wait to have her on the outside tho either, I've only had a couple of people touch the bump, but I didn't like it :nope: they were people I barely knew so that was probs why!! x


----------



## juless

I've been lucky that the only people who have touched my bump have asked first! And they were either good friends or relatives so I didn't mind. :)
Rose seems to have moved down or something - almost all her kicks are right at the bottom of my belly and she seems to constantly be moving on and off of my bladder! I've also realized that my time of having a full night's sleep is behind me now! I keep constantly waking up to roll over or move off of my back.. I'm so exhausted from such poor sleep! It's getting so uncomfortable to roll over and try to find a good position to sleep.. the weight of my belly is really starting to get noticeable!


----------



## MommyKC

Newt4 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :hi: I've only just found this thread in 3rd Tri :dohh: silly me!! Hope everyone's doing well?
> 
> Congrats Agiboma on baby Micah, so glad to hear he is gaining weight & getting strong... must have been so scary for you :hugs:
> 
> Well I'm 30weeks today :happydance: getting ever so closer, but still feels like forever!! Me & OH are deciding whether or not to renew the contract on our lovely house... or take the big step of getting our own place.... scary!!! Feel really grown up now, baby on the way, mortgage etc :haha: even though I'm 23 and he's 25 so we aren't exactly spring chickens lol! Cutting it a bit fine though, 10wks before my due date, but we like to complicate things!! x
> 
> I bought when I was 21 and it was the best thing financially we have ever done. Equity builds up fast. Our first house was crummy but now we live in a very nice house in a very good neighbor hood. We made over 60,000 selling the old house.Click to expand...

I agree! I bought when I was 21 as well, with my then boyfriend (now hubby :D).... we sold that house a year ago and made almost $40,000 after only living there 3 years. :smug:
Our house now has alot more room - its in town, so less property... but definitely nicer. Its expensive being a home owner, but a very wise investment!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyKC

Agiboma - Im so glad to hear Micah is doing well! :hugs: What a strong little boy he is! I hope he can come home with you very soon!!!

BB - Ugh, I cant believe your H2B was fighting like that! Silly men! He doesn't need a cast or anything does he???

Speaking of people touching your bumps, just wait until the baby is HERE! When Kyree was little, I had random people come up and want to touch her!!! :shock: I was mortified! Its one thing to touch my bump (which Im not crazy about when its strangers either) but to touch my BABY???!!!! Yeah, just to worn you ladies!!! :wacko:

I cannot believe how fast time is going either! :nope: We're into August! October is only 2 months away now!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Midnight_Moon

dont forget me!!! I'm due to have a lil boy on the 31st :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

ttc_lolly said:


> BB- OMG were they actually proper fighting!? And this was all over u kissing him when u were 15!? Yikes, defo keep him away from alcohol from now on lol! Hope he can walk down the aisle ok with a fracture!! Men!!! grrrrr x

No it wasn't that :rofl: Him and our Best Man always end up wrestling when they've had a drink, they just can't handle their drink.

He is on crutches but not got a cast. We are off to the fracture clinic this afternoon.

He keeps apologising but hey what can you do? It's done, no point getting mad.


----------



## BabyShoes

brunettebimbo said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> BB- OMG were they actually proper fighting!? And this was all over u kissing him when u were 15!? Yikes, defo keep him away from alcohol from now on lol! Hope he can walk down the aisle ok with a fracture!! Men!!! grrrrr x
> 
> No it wasn't that :rofl: Him and our Best Man always end up wrestling when they've had a drink, they just can't handle their drink.
> 
> He is on crutches but not got a cast. We are off to the fracture clinic this afternoon.
> 
> He keeps apologising but hey what can you do? It's done, no point getting mad.Click to expand...

I am also dreading these stag parties, 3 couples are getting married in the next 10 weeks and of course hubby has to go to 3 stag parties, one on saturday at our house. Now I have to "remove" myself and go and sleep at MIL...do not feel like it. I can always go and stay at my mums house, they are away....mmm but hubby probably wont let me stay on my own:shrug:

So I had my babyshower and my sister had het bridal shower and I must say it was actually very nice having it together. I laughed at my sister, because she had wine to drink and normally doesnt drink, so she entertained the crowd while we opened our prezzies!
:haha::haha:

Odin got sooooo many gifts and has about 10 times the amount of clothes I own. I would have to dress him 3 times a day just to get through all the clothes!:happydance:

You girls are so lucky to have midwives, we dont have midwives. You have to see a gynea once a month and pay for each visit...and they do not come cheap!! I dont even know what will happen in an emergency. I would probably have to go to the ER (which will cost an arm and a leg) and then they will probably have to call her out (that will cost my other arm and leg). So if I had to go in to the hospital for something, it will probably cost me about R2000, which is about $250 / 200 pounds.

Oops, sorry for the loooonnnggggggg post!:blush:


----------



## MadamRose

I had an awful nights sleep last night, had belly ache on and off since 11pm, along with loose movements sorry if tmi. And now back ache. Just heard from the doc and she thinks its the loose movement but if anything gets worse i have got to contact them again. 
How is everyone else doing


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi girls how are you all ?? 

Jules - lewis has moved right down too all of his kicks are really low and i dont feel them as obdvious anymore although there still there so :) 

BB - hope he can still walk down the aisle lol id have him do some serious ass kissing for that:haha:

Agiboma - so glad micah is doing well :thumbup: and hope he can come home soon !! 

xx


----------



## Hann79

newmommy23 said:


> lexi_is_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Can you put a pink stork next to my name, please? :) I'm having a girl. I'm due October 31st.
> 
> hehe I've got a halloween girl too! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Must be a trend, me too!! But having her early by c section xxx


----------



## Hann79

BabyShoes said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> BB- OMG were they actually proper fighting!? And this was all over u kissing him when u were 15!? Yikes, defo keep him away from alcohol from now on lol! Hope he can walk down the aisle ok with a fracture!! Men!!! grrrrr x
> 
> No it wasn't that :rofl: Him and our Best Man always end up wrestling when they've had a drink, they just can't handle their drink.
> 
> He is on crutches but not got a cast. We are off to the fracture clinic this afternoon.
> 
> He keeps apologising but hey what can you do? It's done, no point getting mad.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also dreading these stag parties, 3 couples are getting married in the next 10 weeks and of course hubby has to go to 3 stag parties, one on saturday at our house. Now I have to "remove" myself and go and sleep at MIL...do not feel like it. I can always go and stay at my mums house, they are away....mmm but hubby probably wont let me stay on my own:shrug:
> 
> So I had my babyshower and my sister had het bridal shower and I must say it was actually very nice having it together. I laughed at my sister, because she had wine to drink and normally doesnt drink, so she entertained the crowd while we opened our prezzies!
> :haha::haha:
> 
> Odin got sooooo many gifts and has about 10 times the amount of clothes I own. I would have to dress him 3 times a day just to get through all the clothes!:happydance:
> 
> You girls are so lucky to have midwives, we dont have midwives. You have to see a gynea once a month and pay for each visit...and they do not come cheap!! I dont even know what will happen in an emergency. I would probably have to go to the ER (which will cost an arm and a leg) and then they will probably have to call her out (that will cost my other arm and leg). So if I had to go in to the hospital for something, it will probably cost me about R2000, which is about $250 / 200 pounds.
> 
> Oops, sorry for the loooonnnggggggg post!:blush:Click to expand...

Sweetie kick the H2B and Stag party out, its you thats pregnant xxx


----------



## silver_penny

So I had a really fun time trying on a bra from before I got pregnant with my first. I was a nice 34B, and it was a really cute bra, and I thought, hey what the heck! Well, needless to say, it doesn't fit, as I am now a volumtious 36DD :haha: :rofl: I took it off before DH could see it, but I was popping out on all sides. I soooo need to get myself some sexy bras. The nursing bras and sports bras just don't do anything for me. I should be showing these babies off! I doubt, however, that I will ever go back down to my original size, and I don't think DH is complaining. I'm just hoping I don't get any bigger... :blush:


----------



## ttc_lolly

BB - They wrestle all the time!? Lol sorry that tickled me!! :haha: Men are like kids! All of them!! Glad he's walking ok, limping down the aisle may not be a good look!

Well I am sooooo stressed out! We got a viewing for this place me and OH absolutely love... new build, 2 bed apartment, fully fitted kitchen, carpeted through out, modern, security entrance etc etc... we luckily have a very big deposit as OH has some inheritance from his granny (she passed away & mney is from the sale of her property) so the mortgage we'd need would only be for 45% of the property... anyway, OH spoke to his dad and apparently the money is tied up in bonds and can't be touched until May of next year :( gutted is not the bloody word!! So we r going to have to look for something a lot cheaper, but it just seems pointless now, like we are settling for 2nd best! Anyone work in a Bank and no much about these bonds!? We haven't got a clue! x


----------



## Newt4

Sorry I know nothing about bank bonds. I assume they can be cashed though????


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't even know what they are :rofl: I'm assuming they are like investments/shares :shrug: either way OH's dad is adamant we can't take them out until May 2011 :( but that just seems silly to me... it's our money, surely we should be able to have it back whenever we say so!?! x


----------



## MommyKC

I would think you can cash it anytime - you might have a penalty cashing it before it matures, but you should be able to withdraw your money at ANY time! As far as I know anyway. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmmm thanks ladies, I'm going to investigate this further!! I know it's not a life or death situation buying a home, but lets say if it was, for example if we needed the money for life saving surgery etc, they couldn't just say no to us!!? It's not there money it's ours!! Grrrrr!!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

So I just googled ''Bonds and what are they'' and this is what I found :( ...

With a bond, you are lending a company or municipality money and, in turn, they pay you back a stated interest rate for a stated amount of time. The price you pay depends on the stated interest rate compared to the current interest rate environment. 

Example: you buy $10k worth of a bond with a 5% coupon rate with a ten yr maturity date. for the next ten years you get $500/year and at maturity, you get your $10k back. If current interest rates are higher than 5% when you purchase the bond, you can buy 10k face value for less than $10k, this is a discount bond. you still get $10k back at maturity. If interest rates are lower than 5% when you purchase bond, then you pay a premium to get an above market interest. you still get $10k back at maturity.

bonds appreciate in price when interest rates come down. prices and yields move in opposite directions.

So from what I can fathom, our money has been borrowed to Company's and in exchange we'll get interest back. Great!!! I don't think interest is going to keep me, OH & baby warm at night until May 2011!!! Arrrrgghhh stress!! x


----------



## upsybetsy

Can you jot me down please.... sneaking in with EDD of 31/10/10. Team yellow, guessing at blue... Thanks x


----------



## Newt4

Husband finally finished painting the nursery. Here is a pic with our crib set up.

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/IMG_3288.jpg


----------



## juless

Oooo! :D It looks lovely!! I love the color and that crib is gorgeous! :)


----------



## EmandBub

woow
what have I missed??? :rofl:
xx


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls, hope everyone is doing ok!

Feeling a bit down in the dumps and fed up this end (nothing baby wise more fed up of others demands/expectations), just about to pay for some more cloth nappies though so that will cheer me up lol, who would have though a poop catcher is enough to make a girl smile?!


----------



## LilDreamy

buttonnose82 said:


> hey girls, hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> Feeling a bit down in the dumps and fed up this end (nothing baby wise more fed up of others demands/expectations), just about to pay for some more cloth nappies though so that will cheer me up lol, who would have though a poop catcher is enough to make a girl smile?!

:rofl: @ the poop catchers.

Hope you feel better soon.
& I know what you mean. People still don't cut us any slack even though we're pregnant. :nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buttonnose I'm the same....buying baby things always cheers me up :)

:( My back is so so sore!

Newt that cot is nice :)


----------



## kk1981

Is it too late to join? :flower: im due on 6th october with my 3rd baby and its a pink bump, although im expecting to go 2 weeks overdue as usual and be induced:kiss:


----------



## starsunshine

hi, my back aches too but feeling my baby move always puts a smile on my face. I'm not sure how we manage to keep going with all we have to put up with! Which cloth nappies did you go for?


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! Is it just me or is it getting difficult to sleep?? And when I wake my hips and pelvis are SO sore.........


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep it is! Tossing and turning.

My back is killing today, my bumps only small so I dread to think what I will be like in a few weeks!!


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - Very cute nursery and crib! :D Your colours are similar to mine, except lighter. Our nursery is brown with a pink accent wall! :) I will post pictures once I get it all put together.

So how is everyone doing today? Im cranky today. :( I don't feel like being at work, I just want to be done (just over 8 weeks to go! :wacko:).... I am just in a mood I guess. :shrug: Hopefully it passes soon.

And I agree, I always feel better when I buy baby stuff. I have spent SO much money on baby stuff, it's insane! But I can't help it! :haha: :blush:


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, I'm already on the list but haven't popped by for a while! 28 weeks today :happydance: Got a 4d scan on Fri :)


----------



## juless

Welcome to the thread, kk1981!!


----------



## misscream

I just realized I don't have a stork by my name! Can you please add a pink one in the front and a blue on in the back? Im due Oct 6th. Thanks!! :)


----------



## Newt4

brunettebimbo said:


> Yep it is! Tossing and turning.
> 
> My back is killing today, my bumps only small so I dread to think what I will be like in a few weeks!!

Yeah what is this sleep thing everyone talks about?


----------



## aurora

I highly recommed a body pillow for those having trouble at night. I tuck it under my belly in the middle for support then put my top leg over it. It seems to keep my hips from hurting. :thumbup:


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning everyone :) 

Had my midwife this morning everything looking good i never get bored of listning to his heartbeat !!:cloud9: he is breech at the mo thats why ive been feeling him really low but hes got until 36 weeks to move so plenty of time !! 

How are you all ? this weather is crappy !! 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've got a pillow but it's not working, sleeping is agony, getting off the sofa is agony, bending down is agony :(


----------



## imakara

I haven't posted on here in ages but things aren't so hectic around here now so have a bit of time to get back in touch.

It's comforting to hear other people having problems sleeping. Between the achy back and sides and jumpy legs and constant trips to the toilet (I envy people with catheters) I can't remember the last time I slept through. And the cat seems to think that I am his bed and hops on and off at his leisure - scratching my arm if I'm on my side so I can flip onto my back.

Decided to stay team yellow - the problem is now thinking of twice the amount of names. When I was about 14 I could have given a list as long as my arm but now when it comes down to it nothing sounds right. I think as it stands we have two very iffy names.


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies.......... Just popping on to catch up on anything I've missed. I scheduled our 3d/4d ultrasound for Aug. 23rd so in a little less than 3 weeks we will see what the lil guy looks like ;)


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello lovelies.

So MW today confirmed I have bad SPD and is referring me for Physio. My fundal height is a little low now so I'm being sent for growth scans. MW is confident baby is fine, seems more of a formality than anything. I'm excited to be able to see baby again. xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hey girls - wow its been pretty slow here lately. :wacko:
Everyone must be busy growing their babies and such! :haha:

Not much new here - I have my hospital pre-admission appointment next week where they do the mandatory glucose test (in Canada)... not looking forward to it. :wacko:
But I will be excited to see the maternity ward again, I havent been there since I had my first daughter. :cloud9: Im sure it will bring back memories and get me even more excited!

Alora is still breech too, at least she was at my last MW appointment... hopefully she flips around soon, just for peace of mind! :)


----------



## juless

I had my diabetes test today and my needle for being RH negative. Sooo tired tonight!


----------



## Newt4

Hope you pass Juless.


----------



## laura6914

hello my lovlie ladies. 

I havent been on here in so long. Been moving house and things but im back now. :happydance: Only 9 weeks to go :yipee: I really cant wait.

So how are we all keeping?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG just 9 weeks!? I'm so jealous!! 

Just been for our final meeting at the wedding venue! 16 Days! :yipee:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh BB it's creeping up! Bet you can't wait.

I have less than 3 weeks left at work now. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :D xx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Kitty - you lucky bum! :haha: I still have 8 weeks until Im done work - feels like SOOO long! :(

BB - Wow I cant believe your wedding is in 16 days!!! I remember when you were saying it was 11 weeks away! :shock: Time is going SO fast!!!!

Well Im 28 weeks today - so only 12ish weeks to go. Still feels long in a way, but its definitely getting closer! :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah 12 weeks doesn't seem like very long... but it seems like SOOOOOOOO LONG at the same time!


----------



## Steffyxx

11 weeks left for me today :happydance: , might have tp have a c section if baby is still breech and is still measuring big so might even be earlier :wacko: !! 

break up from work next saturday YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY now ive just got to find something ti fill m y time haha ! , 

Laura hi hope the move is going well :) 9 weeks wow not long left at all spesh if you keeping yourself busy 

xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol I quit working at 4 months!!! Its been so nice not having to worry at all about work interfearing!!! I hope all you ladies enjoy your mat leave!


----------



## MommyKC

I cannot wait to be done work! :( Seriously!

And 12 weeks really isnt long to go - I try to think about it in the aspect that 12 weeks into pregnancy is really quite early in the grand scheme of things, and thats all I have left! :smug:


----------



## juless

I just got back from picking up the last things I wanted to get for Rose (other than some little odds and ends that I have in a list for other people who want to buy stuff for her). I am so excited and it feels like her nursery is complete now or something, hehe! Now it just needs HER! Almost to 11 weeks!! Can't wait!!


----------



## trumpetbum

I had to quit work/placement at 27 weeks and i feel much better for it but I'm wondering if the next 10 weeks will drag in now.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I know. It goes really fast and really slow at the same time!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh but I LOVE not working!


----------



## Newt4

I agree. I have my shower this weekend and then nothing other than the birth to look forward to after that so I know time will drag.


----------



## Newt4

lol my husband had to wake up really early this morning and commented to me how hard it must be sleeping in every day. I laughed at him and told him to go grow a baby.


----------



## trumpetbum

Lol...I'm rediscovering naps. :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

Mmmm I only get the luxury of napping on weekends occasionally. Otherwise, I still work fulltime and have a toddler... so I only get my 8 hours at night, if Im lucky. ;)


----------



## babyskeer2

Hi all, im a newish to the site and wondered if it was still possible to join all you 'little miracle growers' on this thread?:hugs:

Im due 13th october with a little boy, this is our second addition to our family and if the last pregnancy is anthing to go by il be going over a couple of weeks lol.:flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay, Congrats and welcome! :D


----------



## Hann79

ClaireNicole said:


> Oh but I LOVE not working!

I've been off with a foot problem since 18 weeks pregnant... its nice but does drag on a bit!! xx


----------



## buttonnose82

yay I am 32 weeks!

Isn't it amazing to think that our babies could start arriving as soon as 5 more weeks! 5 weeks is sooooooooo close!!!, thats just NEXT MONTH!

eek, excited much!


----------



## Red Rose

OMG 5 weeks? Is that it. I just can't wait now! :haha: :happydance:

You have brightened up my Friday.


----------



## KittyVentura

My lady bits really hurt today :(


----------



## going_crazy

Hi everyone!! 
Hope all's ok?? I've missed quite a bit of this thread, so I apologise if I've missed anything:blush:

Ok, so very pointless post from me but.......................... My hubby has been offered a job :happydance::happydance::happydance:
For those of you who don't know, he was dismissed from his last job (after 10 years service to the company) in April and we've had to claim benefits in the mean time - which has been really hard with 3 DD's.
He had a job interview this morning and they've just phoned to tell him they'd like for him to go in for one morning next week for a 'taster' day, then to start the following week!!!!!!!!!! 
Happy isn't the word!!!!!!

Sorry for the mini essay :haha:

Back onto pregnancy.............. everything is going well, I had an appointment with the dietician today (as I had been diagnosed with gestational diabetes) and she weighed me, then promptly told me I had put on...... *2.2lbs* since Januray :shock: I was sure I'd been eating like an elephant:munch:, but clearly I haven't!! She also told me my sugar levels have been so normal that she wondered why I had been referred to her!

Things are finally looking up for me! 

Take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Better late than never but I am having a girl :pink:


----------



## MommyKC

going_crazy - wow good for you! only 2.2lbs?!!! Lucky bum! I have gained 20lbs more than you! :blush: Im glad everything is going well though! And Im very glad to hear about hubby being offered a job!!!! :hugs:

Well its FRIDAY! :yipee: That alone makes me happy! :lol:

Not much to report today - I just want to get through the day. Im feeling pretty emotional and hormonal today for some reason. :wacko:

Kitty - sorry about your lady bits. :(


----------



## juless

going_crazy - Glad things are looking up for your family!

KittyVentura - I know what you mean about the lady bits.. not feeling too comfortable today myself!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey everyone, hope you ladies are doing well.

So i've been going crazy planning my own baby shower. I've always wanted one but no one will throw me one :( Oh well. 

I've only gained 8lbs so far, but I feel like i've gained 30lbs!


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm sitting at 7lbs up right now :( and it makes me depressed! I really wanted to not gain any lol. 

Yay for your hubs new job going_crazy!!!!!! You'll be nice and secure by the time bubs arrives now!!!

I'm having a :pink: too!!!! Yay for little girls!


----------



## silver_penny

Wow... you girls make me feel like I've gained a ton. I lost 5 lbs at the beginning, but have gained 20 lbs since then, which makes me 15 lbs over my starting weight :( I'm so hoping this pregnancy isn't like my last where I started gaining around 4-5 lbs a week during the last few weeks...


----------



## ClaireNicole

omg 4-5 lbs a week??? Is that normal? I'm scared now lol. I'm just so stinkin HUNGRY ALL THE TIME! I can't stop myself from eating.


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I dont know how you ladies do it either, only gaining 7-8lbs by 28-29 weeks!!! I mean it obviously depends on your pre-pregnancy weight but I don't eat THAT much junk, I do try to watch what I eat, I started at a healthy weight and I've still gained about 22lbs.... which is still less than what I gained at this point with my first daughter... :shrug:
I gained 40lbs total with her, but lost 30lbs within two weeks of having her. It all depends on the person I guess.


----------



## going_crazy

About the weight gain..... In my other pregnancies, I put on *lots* in the last 2/3 weeks, so I know I'm not out of the woods yet! I'm also very slow to lose the weight afterwards :(
It really does depend on the person xxxxx


----------



## bumbleberry

Just catching up as haven't been on for a few days :) Hope you ladies are doing well.

I agree MommyKC, Im soo glad its Friday too!! Been a hectic week and no doubt another hectic weekend sorting out the nursery.

I've no idea how much weight I've put on, I lost nearly two stone prior to pregnancy so not looking forward to how much I've put on but not gonna worry about it too much... I know I'm generally eating ok so thats the main thing.

And yes I'm starting to ache like mad at night and my hips are so painful when sleeping despite using a pillow etc, plus the aching leg cramps. Then during the day the heartburn never stops! Not complaining though as it will be worth it!


----------



## trumpetbum

I've put on about 21lbs so far. I put on 35lbs with dd1 (was underweight though) about 22-28lbs with dd2. It fell off both times, but I'm older now :lol:.


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw congrats on yr girl Whitegeisha.


----------



## juless

I've gained quite a bit so far.. not sure how much exactly though! Man, I dread going to bed now, cause I know I'll be waking up to go pee or roll over..  I know that I'm going to be aching and sore and I don't want to deal with it!


----------



## MommyKC

Mmm I LOVE going to bed! :haha: Even if I get up to pee a bunch of times, or my body aches. By the time I GET to bed (after working all day and watching a toddler the rest of the time)... I always look forward to passing out! :rofl:


----------



## LilDreamy

:lol:

Sooo I've gained 24 pounds so far. :blush:

But I've noticed my weight gain has slowed down quite a bit... soooo hopefully that's a good sign!

Ohhh yea.... and I was thinking it would be fun, once all of us lovely ladies give birth to our babies, we should start a thread on the parenting forums, and show off our babies as they grow up. I saw a thread on there earlier today from the mommies who gave birth August of last year, and thought it was an awesome idea. :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

That would be really fun!!! An October 2010 parenting thread lol! I LOVE babies!


----------



## jojo_b

Hi I'm new to this - my baby boy is due on 18th October and I'm starting to get nervous. he's our first :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Congrats JoJo!!! I'm nervous too!! I'm sure your baby is going to be totally healthy and BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Please can you add me to 31st October.

thanks


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I'm really bummed, I decided to change my birth plan from having medication to possibly going natural. And I mentioned it to OH and he just went off saying I was stupid and that I would regret it. Wow, it's not like he's delivering him. And he got mad when I said he wasn't being supportive. Why can't I do what I want without having other people having a say in it. Grr.

Sorry for the rant, I would love some feedback that doesn't make me feel bad.


----------



## MommyKC

LilDreamy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sooo I've gained 24 pounds so far. :blush:
> 
> But I've noticed my weight gain has slowed down quite a bit... soooo hopefully that's a good sign!
> 
> Ohhh yea.... and I was thinking it would be fun, once all of us lovely ladies give birth to our babies, we should start a thread on the parenting forums, and show off our babies as they grow up. I saw a thread on there earlier today from the mommies who gave birth August of last year, and thought it was an awesome idea. :D

With my first daughter, my weight gain actually slowed down in third trimester too... :shrug: which was odd since everyone says thats the trimester most women gain the most, but it wasn't the case for me. During my last month (36-40 weeks) I gained NOTHING... not a single pound. Im hoping that happens again this time! :haha:

And great idea about a thread in the parenting section! I would definitely join! :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

I think that if you want to have a natural birth... then have a natural birth! But I would keep my options open because if you decide the pain is too much and want an Epi... It would suck to feel like you were letting someone down.. because you wouldn't be! But tons of people do it naturally! I did once! I just hope you get all your hoping for outta your bith experience!


----------



## MommyKC

Caseycakes - no offence but I think your OH was in the wrong. :wacko: Its YOUR body and you're the one going through this... NOT him. It is completely your decision and it's not right of him to tell you you're stupid, at ALL. He seriously has no idea. :nope:

That being said, I had a completely natural delivery - no meds, NOTHIING. And it was fantastic! :thumbup: Sure, it hurts... but it's so amazing to actually feel what your body is MEANT to do and once bubs is born, you feel pretty great. Not groggy from medication or numb from an epidural. I got up right away and took a shower, and I felt pretty great (besides my 2nd degree tear that made me a little sore down "there").

In the end, this is your decision and he really should be supportive of that, whatever you choose.

Good luck!


----------



## Ami777

hi ladies im new this forum and i am having a girl edd is 10/29/2010... Cant wait!!:baby:


----------



## going_crazy

Ami777 said:


> hi ladies im new this forum and i am having a girl edd is 10/29/2010... Cant wait!!:baby:

Welcome! :hi:

Caseycakes - I think you OH should be more supportive of your choices...... It's you who will be giving birth and he cannot tell you how you will cope with the pain. If he was concerned for you, he needs a different way of showing it!

LilDreamy - I wouldn't worry about the weight gain, you may not gain much more now until you have baby!!

Welcome to jojo_b too! :wave:

Sorry if I've missed out anyone/anything! Hope everyone is feeling well xxxxx


----------



## babyskeer2

CaseyCakes said:


> So I'm really bummed, I decided to change my birth plan from having medication to possibly going natural. And I mentioned it to OH and he just went off saying I was stupid and that I would regret it. Wow, it's not like he's delivering him. And he got mad when I said he wasn't being supportive. Why can't I do what I want without having other people having a say in it. Grr.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I would love some feedback that doesn't make me feel bad.

Your right hes not delivering the baby:wacko: My OH is the same 'why dont you just have an epidural' he says 'least you wont be in pain'!! Truth is he cant handle seeing me in pain the big softy! :haha:

I have put on my birth plan that i would like to have my baby naturally with gas and air, tens machine and access of pool/bath/shower, and would like to be encouraged to stick to this as much as possible by OH, mum, midewife. I have also stated i dont want to be offered an epidural until at least 10 hrs and then its to be my decision if i change my mind:shrug:
This way you keep ur options open and no-one can say told you so!:flower:

Good luck anyway huni:hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

what is this? 
i've been gone for only a week
& there's barely any new pages
come on ladies, talk!
xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Thanks ladies for all the support, you make me feel so much better about my decision. 

So how's everyone doing today?


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hot!!! And baby is squirmy!!!!!!


----------



## going_crazy

Sorry - another pointless post from me:blush:

My ticker has moved up another box and I didn't even realise:yipee::yipee:!!!!!! Now I know there's not long left!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

never pointless!!! YAY NEW BOX!


----------



## going_crazy

ClaireNicole said:


> never pointless!!! YAY NEW BOX!

:haha: Thank you, I don't feel like such a loser now!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

lol Its exciting to move boxes! Means your getting closer! I'm at 29 weeks today and I'm all :dance:


----------



## laurietate25

well just a quick hello from me i seem to browse but write alot. Pregnancy is going well, im still small which is more uncomfortable i think. I fed up a little now and rready for this babs swn.
Hope every1 is ok and doing well xxx


----------



## silver_penny

My ribs and back are killing me. I think its time to go to my chiropractor and get an adjustment. Baby keeps on getting up underneath my ribs and kicking them out of alignment :( It hurts like heck and its hard to sit anywhere comfortably. How is everyone else coping?


----------



## Twiglet

Hello everyone :) 

Penny I hear you on the ribs! Baby boy keeps digging right in there and stretching out and then hitting my hips :lol:


----------



## ClaireNicole

yeah I'm hurting cause shes pushing on my cervix AND my ribs at the same time... I think I'm gonna die before this thing is over!


----------



## MommyKC

Hey ladies!!!
Just wanted to pop on and say hi!

Sorry Em - I guess we just aren't as chatty as we once were. :(

I think Alora is still breech... :( Im feeling alot of movement down low... I get a scan on August 18th so Im praying she is head-down by then. I know I still have time but I really really really don't want a c-section. I had a natural delivery with my first daughter and I was SOOOO looking forward to another one this time. :cry:

I am so tired today. :sleep: Thank god I can go to bed in about 4 more hours! :rofl:|


----------



## CaseyCakes

ClaireNicole said:


> lol Its exciting to move boxes! Means your getting closer! I'm at 29 weeks today and I'm all :dance:

I know what you mean we share a due date, I get so excited for new weeks, only means less and less time I have to wait to meet my little boy! Yay for 29 weeks!!


----------



## MadamRose

Hi ladies sorry i havent been on for ages. have i missed anything?

My cousin is down from London and before she came down i hadnt seen her in 3years. We have been out from 9 or 10am everyday and not been getting back in until late evening by which time ive been to tired to come online. 
I had a midwife appoitnment last wednesday, baby was head down, and hoping she will stay like that now as its ment to be about this stage the chose their position. And my MW is actually coming round to my homebirth, she said she will do bloods in 2 weeks from that appintment so at 33 weeks and if they have gone up to the required level she will put me in for my homebirth visit :yipee:
How is everyone else and their babys?


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: phillipa thats great news :) im sure everything will go fine for you and you will get the homebirth u want ! 

Mommy kc - baby was breech last time i had midwife appointment and got really stressed out thinkin i might have to have a c section but he seems to have moved again now :shrug: so still plenty of time dont worry :) 

Have we all got nursurys (corners of rooms) ready now ?? all ive got left to do is air the matress and pack my bags so ive left myself with alot of time to fill these next 10 weeks haha 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi!
> 
> Sorry Em - I guess we just aren't as chatty as we once were. :(
> 
> I think Alora is still breech... :( Im feeling alot of movement down low... I get a scan on August 18th so Im praying she is head-down by then. I know I still have time but I really really really don't want a c-section. I had a natural delivery with my first daughter and I was SOOOO looking forward to another one this time. :cry:
> 
> I am so tired today. :sleep: Thank god I can go to bed in about 4 more hours! :rofl:|

Chloe was head down at my 31 week appointment and my MW said its not normally until about 31/32 weeks they chose their position and sometimes it can be later so i wouldnt worry she still has plenty of time to turn :hugs:


----------



## Red Rose

Steffyxx said:


> Have we all got nursurys (corners of rooms) ready now ?? all ive got left to do is air the matress and pack my bags so ive left myself with alot of time to fill these next 10 weeks haha
> 
> xx

We got everything else there was left to get yesterday and we are setting up the nursery this weekend. :happydance: The room at the moment is a right tip! Can't wait to get it sorted but can't help but feel I might get a little lost with 7 weeks more to go after that.... I think I'll just find myself sitting in there with the laptop just squeeling at how excited I am! :blush:


----------



## laura6914

hey all, i dont come on here much at all any more, just been so busy with moving and things. OH came out the army two weeks ago and started a new job today. Im so proud of him. 
Have my MW appointment today. Need to get bloods done that i was supposed to have done at 28 weeks. :shrug:
Shae was nearly head down at my last appointment. Slightly on an angle so will see if he has moved at all later. 

How is every today and babies? Hope everyone is well.

:hugs:


----------



## Steffyxx

Red rose i know what you mean i think ill just have to wash a few of babys things a day to keep myself sane and feel like im doing something haha its wierd that none of us actually WANT to rest lol :) im getting serious nesting going on but nothing to take it out on ARGH !

Laura hope he is head down today for you :) what is youre bf doing now then ? ( nosey lol ) 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im hoping to do all of Chloe's clothes slowly in early september and have them done for when i get to 37weeks.

My mum has book a holiday for when im 37-38 weeks, last time she did that and was on holiday when one of my sisters was over 37 weeks they had the baby while she was away :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Steffy. He is operating machinery on a commercial recycling site. Its not what he wants to be doing forever but with the way the econamy is at the moment beggers cant be choosers and it pays the bills hey. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

OoO maybe you will get an early baby then :) i keep saying to my OH as long as it is past 37-38 weeks ill be more than happy for him to make an entrance !


----------



## Steffyxx

Laura sounds like an interesting job tbh , and yeah like you say lucky just to have a job these days ! talking of jobs my last day on saturday :happydance: think im going to get the party poppers out :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats what we have said she can come anytime from 37weeks, as that also allows for my homebirth.
Also babys have a habit of coming near other birthdays and there is 2 birthday on the 15 and 30th september :haha:
everyone keeps telling me they dont think i will make it into october i would like to know how they know


----------



## laura6914

oh bet you cant wait stef, i broke up weeks ago and im absolutely lovin it i really am. apart from the OH going back to work. Missing him like crazy today as not used to be apart after being together everyday for the passed few weeks. I know it needs to be done though. 

Due 1, i hope thats not the case for me as my birthday is the 31st October, then again they dont let you go that far over do they? My BIL birthday is on the 5th though so that wouldnt be too bad. 

xx


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks ladies &#8211; my last MW appointment was when I was 26 weeks and Alora was breech, so I know that&#8217;s still really early. I think I&#8217;m just a worry wort. :haha: Like I said, I have an ultrasound on the 18th when I&#8217;m almost 30 weeks, so hopefully she will be head-down. Fingers crossed anyway! I&#8217;m just terrified of a c-section. ;) It would be REALLY inconvenient with a toddler and newborn. :wacko:

As for being early, I know I&#8217;ve said this before &#8211; but with my first daughter, EVERYONE thought I would be early including my doctor. But nope, she was 5 days late. :shrug: It&#8217;s always good to HOPE for your baby to come early, but it&#8217;s also good to prepare yourself for baby to be late&#8230; just so that you&#8217;re not really impatient and going nuts by the end! Since I thought Kyree would be early, just like everyone else&#8230;. I was pretty bummed when each day went by and she still wasn&#8217;t here. :( And then my due date passed&#8230; and she still wasn&#8217;t here. This time, I really don&#8217;t mind either way. I am just going to assume Alora will be late just like Kyree &#8211; and IF she&#8217;s early then it will just be a nice surprise that way. :D But I am in no rush &#8211; I want this pregnancy to last, since I love being pregnant so much and this is my last! :) Although I am getting anxious to meet her! :cloud9:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello lovelies.

I had my growth scan today as last Weds MW measured my bump as being 4 weeks too small. Anyway scan went really well, he's actually slightly larger than average at the moment and is estimated at currently weighing 4lbs 3oz. In your FACE midwife!!!

I also went and saw my GP over my SPD as I've been in constant agony since Thurs... was there before then but just really stepped up to a whole new level these past few days... he's signed me off for 3 weeks which goes past my mat leave start date so it appears I am now officially a lady of (a weird and painful) leisure. Woo!

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks KV! Hope you feel better soon! Glad baby is measuring well....looks like your in for a big weight! :)

I went back to work today and as usual I'm in shit already, I give up! :lol:

I'm so jealous all your nurserys are done! Mine isn't and won't be for a while :cry: I've finally got some quotes in for Central Heating so need to contact my landlady and get her to get her finger out!

I've got 8 Weeks and 4 Days left until maternity leave, I can't wait!

My baby boy is being a right monkey, he is really wriggling and sticking his bum, arms etc out and it hurts!! I feel bruised! :lol:


----------



## aurora

KC I've been panicking too cause baby has been breech the last couple appointments. At the last one 30+3 she was breech and at 31 weeks even I went for a 3d and she was head down. I was so happy I almost cried! So I just hope she stays or at least ends up there at the right time. They just like to stress us out a bit. Lol


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I know what you mean about the movements. I LOVE feeling her move, but sometimes she really gives me some good jabs! I was talking to my friend the other day and actually yelped, because the way she kicked me was really strong! :haha: I love it though. :cloud9:

And I have 7 weeks, 4 days until my mat leave. It feels like forever away! :wacko: I just want to be DONE! :(

Aurora - I hope I get lucky like you, and my baby has flipped/will flip soon! I still feel alot of movement down low, so Im thinking she may still be breech... but you never know. :shrug: It could be her hands too right? I thought for sure Kyree was breech when I was 32-33 weeks but when I had an ultrasound, she was head down. So sometimes its hard to tell based on movements alone. I will be so happy if she flips, I will probably want to cry too!!! :) I really want my natural delivery again!!! [-o&lt; I keep doing exercises my MW showed me, to try to get her to flip.


----------



## silver_penny

No nursery or even a corner for us! We live with my in-laws, only have 3 bedrooms. In-laws have a room, we have a room, and then there is a craft room. Our LO sleeps with us in our bed, as will this one. Sleeping should be interesting the first few weeks after this baby is born, as we will have to get used to having 2 LOs in our bed. I have always been a strong believer in the family bed, though :)


----------



## MommyKC

Silver_Penny - Wow good for you!!! I noticed you're still nursing your firstborn and will be this baby too. That's amazing! :thumbup: 

We have a nursery, and it's almost all done. :D Just need to finish going through the closet and move furniture around. Baby will be sleeping in there right away, just like our first daugher (thats just what works best for us - my first daughter slept awesome in her crib so Im hoping this baby will too :shrug:).... but I love sleeping with my babies too. In fact, I still crawl into bed with my first daughter from time to time when she naps, just to have a cuddle. :cloud9: I miss it so much!


----------



## silver_penny

Cuddles for nap time is the best! It always makes me tired when I put my LO down for a nap and some times I'm naughty and take a nap with him :haha: I don't know how my LO will handle sharing his mommy time, though, as he is a right momma's boy. And, he loves his momma's milk. (I think that's the main reason he's a mama's boy :winkwink:)


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I still work fulltime, so I miss out on my daughters naps most of the time. :( But on weekends, I definitely take advantage sometimes and lay down with her. :cloud9:

I only managed to breastfeed her for 3 weeks... due to how cracked and raw my nipples got... it was horrible and painful... but Im determined to give it another go this time around. Im praying it goes better.

Im not sure how my firstborn will adjust to having a baby around either. :wacko: Its kind of scary to imagine, and a little sad too - Im going to feel bad for her, missing out on as much alone time with Mommy... but they manage, they always do. ;) They might be upset for the first few weeks but then they adjust. My firstborn is pretty independant when it comes to playing and doing her own thing, so she'll be fine there. I think it will just be hard on her when she DOES want me, and I can't always be there immediately when I have a newborn to care for as well. :(


----------



## silver_penny

The first four weeks were an absolute nightmare for us bf'ing was concerned. My nipples blistered, cracked, bled, you name it. His latch wasn't the best, and caused a lot of pain and discomfort when he latched on. In fact, I would cry almost every time I fed him, and I hated even the thought of latching him on. But as we were (and still are) on a strict budget, formula wasn't an option for us, so I lived through the pain somehow and I am so happy now that I did. I wouldn't trade bf'ing for the world :cloud9: 

My LO will be 15-16 months old by the time that baby arrives. However, we've been telling him for a long time now that he's going to be a big brother. When we ask him where "little baby" is, he will lift up my shirt and point to my belly. He even gives "little baby" kisses. Its absolutely adorable.


----------



## jazzie_fizzle

Hiyaaaaaa

I'm Also Due October :-D Very Exciting! 
October 6th To Be Precise... Cant Wait, 
1st Baby - Expecting a :pink: little Princess :cloud9:

Hope every1's pregnancy's are going well and good luck on the safe delivery of all your little ones  x x x x


----------



## subaru555

Ouchie!! Movements are getting pretty sore now!!! DH was sitting with his fingers pressed along the bottom of Roo's foot which was pressing out!! DH pushed in once and then Roo would push out! It went on for 5 mins, loved the connection and love that I felt between them both. DH is getting excited now that he's really felt him properly.

:cloud9:


----------



## subaru555

:hi: jazzie fizzle


----------



## CaseyCakes

So if I hear one more time that I don't even look pregnant or that I'm small, I'm gonna cry, I have bump envy so bad! I just want to look pregnant, people don't even believe me when I tell them I'm almost 7 and a half months.


----------



## MommyKC

Silver_Penny - Wow I know exactly how you feel! I wanted to stick it out, but I just couldnt anymore. :( Parts of my nipples actually fell off. :sick: Luckily they healed okay but it took a good month after I stopped BFing before they started to heal. :wacko:

But this time, I know what went wrong so I hopefully can avoid it from happening again. Kyree latched great, that wasn't the problem... I think it was the breastpads I used, they would stick to my breasts and pull the scabs off... (sorry TMI) and it may have been her latch in the BEGINNING but we were fine at it after a few days. Anyway, I still feel bad that I couldnt breastfeed her longer but I really did try!

Caseycakes - Im sorry people keep telling you you're small. I have the opposite issue, everyone keeps telling me Im HUGE and look like I could pop any day. :( That isnt so great to hear either.


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: jazzie im also due on the 6th october with a little girl.

Our nursery will be complete when my cousin goes home and we can take the bed down thats in there, as atm, we have had to squash the bed, cot and changer all in the same room, with the wardrobes ect.
Im glad my cousin is down though as it's making time go nice and quick :haha: i mean its less than 2 months until due date and im 32 weeks tomorrow :yipee: 

I feel like all my bump is brusied there is no marks or anything on it but i think its when im getting movement ect and there isnt much room and its making me feel bruised. But i can't beleive how big the movements i get are, people keep seeing my bump move from across the room :haha:


----------



## Jox

Hi :wave: all,

hope all mummys and bumps are doing great!!

:flower: x


----------



## babyskeer2

hi all:flower:

hope everyones feeling well:hugs:

31 weeks tomorrow things seem to be speeding up a little now im so excited!
:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

so jealous of everyone doing nursery's :(

we can't do one here really as we rent and plan on moving early next year so seems silly to spend lots of money on a nursery (that we would have to get permission to paint anyway and then have to paint back before we left) just to do it all again once we move


----------



## Steffyxx

casey cakes - ive got the oppositge problem to you too i got asked if i were having twins or triplets last week i was like WHAT ?? lol does make me giggle though ive still got 10 weeks left haha 

buttonnose aww dont worry hun it will make it all the more special when you do get to do youre nursury :) 

30 weeks on thursday:happydance: !! 

x


----------



## MommyKC

I can't wait to be 30 weeks! Thats always been my big "milestone"... I feel relieved after reaching it and then you're in the final 10 weeks! :D
Well Im 29 weeks Thursday... so Im getting there! :yipee:


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah me too its always been 30 weeks i want to get to so will feel so nice to be able to say :) its mad we wish away our time lol


----------



## MommyKC

Well Im trying not to wish the time away, since this is my last pregnancy so Im in no rush. :shrug: I want to enjoy every minute of it, because just like last time... I will miss it when its over. :( And this time, its over forever!

I just want to reach 30 weeks mostly because after that, baby has 95% chance of survival if born early. :D


----------



## babyskeer2

MommyKC said:


> Well Im trying not to wish the time away, since this is my last pregnancy so Im in no rush. :shrug: I want to enjoy every minute of it, because just like last time... I will miss it when its over. :( And this time, its over forever!
> 
> I just want to reach 30 weeks mostly because after that, baby has 95% chance of survival if born early. :D

Good shout I missed my bump and the whole being pregnant when she arrived I would go as far as saying I felt lonely when someone else had hold of her!
But yet again iv been 'cant wait till 12wk scan, cant wait till 20wk scan, cant wait till 30 wks'.
Im 31wks today and think im just going to enjoy what I have left, plus il still be able to get away with all the mood swings im having :winkwink:


----------



## Red Rose

I've always been the same in that I can't wait to reach the next milestone! I am positive that I will miss the bump when buba arrives.

My next milestone is full term in a month from now. OMG! Bring it on :)


----------



## starsunshine

yep i've wished my life away as well. Kind of makes me feel sad coz i so wanted a noticeable bump and now i've got one my back kills and think i should have just enjoyed being in 2nd tri more! Oh well, i can enjoy it from here on in.


----------



## Red Rose

Urgh, I'm having a proper icky day today. Ache and can't muster up the energy to walk downstairs to fetch my elevensie snacks. Must be bad! :haha:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I have to go in for my 3 hour Gestational Diabetes test today :( Which means its 8 in the AM and my appt is at 940 and I can't eat anything untill the test is over... so no food untill 1ish :(


----------



## LilDreamy

You're really not supposed to eat before the test??

LOL! Ooops.... I took the test last month... and had the biggest breakfast in the world, and an hour later drank that nasty drink, and had my blood drawn. :X

My test came back good though... so I guess I'm ok. :lol:


----------



## aurora

You can eat before the 1 hour but not the 3 hour. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohhh! Gosh.... that really stinks. :(


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah the 3-hour test sucks. I had to take it last pregnancy and I just about fainted and vomitted everywhere. :( I feel for you ClaireNicole! :hugs: I hope you pass! I just did my one-hour test yesterday and hopefully I passed it, so I don't have to take the 3-hour test. :wacko:

And about wishing away time - Im definitely NOT going to wish it away! Or try not to anyway. Its hard at times, when our bodies ache and we're exhausted, but I love being pregnant. Right now, Alora is just kicking and squirming like crazy. There's no other feeling like it. :cloud9: As much as I want to meet her, and go through labour/delivery again (yes, I REALLY enjoyed the whole experience and can't wait!)... I am in NO rush. :) I love having her inside of me, where I can keep her safe and warm. :)


----------



## Newt4

I did my 3 hour test yesterday. It was horrible almost vomitted had such bad heartburn from thr drink and it made my bowls loose. All day yesterday I was ill from it. I hope everyone who took or takes theirs passes.


----------



## babyskeer2

ClaireNicole said:


> I have to go in for my 3 hour Gestational Diabetes test today :( Which means its 8 in the AM and my appt is at 940 and I can't eat anything untill the test is over... so no food untill 1ish :(

I hope you dont mind me asking but whats the test for and what does it involve? Excuse the ignorance:flower:


----------



## Belgiansunset

Hello, please could you move me from 25th to 21st Oct and give me a :yellow:
Thanks!


----------



## Newt4

babyskeer2 said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> I have to go in for my 3 hour Gestational Diabetes test today :( Which means its 8 in the AM and my appt is at 940 and I can't eat anything untill the test is over... so no food untill 1ish :(
> 
> I hope you dont mind me asking but whats the test for and what does it involve? Excuse the ignorance:flower:Click to expand...

Its for gestational diabetes (GD). In Canada and the USA(i think) its mandatory to have a 1 hour glucose screen to test for GD. In the one hour you just show up drink a nasty super sweet 300ml drink and sit for an hour. After an hour you get your blood drawn and the measure how much glucose you have in your blood. If you have high amount is could mean that your pancreas isnt producing enough insulin because of the increase of hormones you have in pregnancy so you do the tolerance test. The Glucose tolerance test is similar but you need to fast for at least 10hrs before hand. You go in to the lab after fasting and they take a fasting blood sugar sample. Then you drink the nasty sweet drink again (you have 5mins to drink it) and wait for an hour. They will take blood every hour for 3 hours. During the test you cant eat or have water.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I couldn't eat during the test :( I certainly got water... but they stuck me 3 times and couldn't get blood... so my arms are tore up :( My clinic has this thing with gloves... where apparently its not SOP to wear them... and I'm like UMMMMMMM NO! You put gloves on! And that makes all the CSMs stupid... because they can't do it with gloves on... which I find SO hard to believe. because if I was OSHA... they'd be screwed... but they are nice ladies :) The last one I had was new I think... and she hurt me lots :(

So now I just went to McDonalds... and got an obscene amount of food... because I'm hungry and there is no one here to see if I eat it all :D but my arms feel really crappy!

Does anyone know the next step if I fail this test too?


----------



## babyskeer2

Gosh thats really intense isnt it, suppose its good in a way that they are checking so thouroughly!

Its not quite like that here:nope:

Thanks for filling me in :thumbup:

And hope all goes well x


----------



## MommyKC

ClaireNicole - If you fail this test, I believe you will be considered to have Gestational Diabetes and you will be put on a diabetic diet to watch your sugars, etc. Depending how severe it is, you may have to be given insulin as well.

But don't worry - it is VERY common in pregnancy and easily managed. :hugs:

More info:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestational_diabetes


----------



## MadamRose

hope everyone and their bumps are doing well

At the moment i can't beleive how fast the pregnancy is going im actually so glad about it. I am 32 weeks today :happydance: 8weeks until im due and only 5 until im full term :wohoo: and i wont be pregnant for any more than 10 weeks even if i go over.

I am having a bit of a hard time at the mo though, as i keep having bad thoughts that im never gonna hold this baby either. I think its me just freeking out because of loosing my last baby but its really getting to me, think im gonna tell my midwife at my next appointment. I just keep thinking something is going to happen to her and getting really emotional. I dont think it helps that 4 people i know have had babies in the last 4weeks. And in my mind i should have had my baby in feb well before them its just all really hard. I know i will be alright once she is here but i dont atm.


----------



## aurora

ClaireNicole said:


> So now I just went to McDonalds... and got an obscene amount of food... because I'm hungry and there is no one here to see if I eat it all :D

Love it. :rofl:


----------



## ClaireNicole

aurora said:


> ClaireNicole said:
> 
> 
> So now I just went to McDonalds... and got an obscene amount of food... because I'm hungry and there is no one here to see if I eat it all :D
> 
> Love it. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah but I'm like sick full :( Stupid tummy!


----------



## Newt4

I passed:happydance:

but baby is measuring on the small side of average and i have to get more ultra sounds done to find out why. I have to go to a special clinic too because apparently normal radiologist dont really know what they are looking for in growth scans.

I feel depressed today, just not having a good week.


----------



## EmandBub

I feel like I don't come on here enough anymore :-(
how are all you October mummies and bundles doing?
xxx


----------



## Wriggley

Grrr anyone else feel like time is going REALLLLLLY slow? 

Im 29 weeks today which means we still got 11 weeks to go! 

We getting to the stage where everything is ready for bubs and not got much we can go shopping for :( 

i got to do my hospital bag still but i got lots of that too :(:(

Grrr it just feels like i got ages until our bubba arrives :(


----------



## EmandBub

i feel like time is moving too fast!
i'm no where near ready yet and only got 5 weeks until i'm full term :haha:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Wriggley - I can't relate in the aspect that time is going SLOW... because I feel like it is going really, really fast (especially compared to my first pregnancy)! BUT I agree on the note about having everything already! And still having 11 weeks to go is making it REALLY hard not to buy things we don't need! But keep in mind, its 11 weeks until we're DUE!!! Baby could be here in 9-12 weeks! :) We seriously have everything though, the only other thing I can buy is more diapers and more diapers. We are totally SET! The last thing to do is put all the furniture in place in the nursery (its there, just disorganized from painting) and then pack the hospital bag. That's IT! :shock:
And it sucks, because I LOVE buying baby stuff... so it's really hard to resist! :haha:

Em - You're right, you DON'T come on here enough! I miss you! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not been on here enough in the last 2 weeks! Sorry girls! H2B is off work so I don't get chance to waste much time on here! :lol:

I get married in 9 days!!! :happydance: We are finally sorted, just a case of waiting now!

Beany Boy is doing well, he's a proper little wriggle bum and loves to keep me awake at night! Naughty boy :lol:

I'm 30 weeks on Saturday which seems like a big milestone but also seems like I still have ages left to meet my baby :(


----------



## MommyKC

Wow BB, I can't believe you're getting married in 9 days!!!! :shock:
Im so excited for you!!! :yipee:

I know 10 weeks seems long, but it really isn't. Not in the grand scheme of things. ;)
It seems so far right now, I remember feeling that way (with my first pregnancy) and I thought my due date would NEVER get here... but it does, eventually. And before you know it, your baby is born and in my case, almost 2 years old!!! Time starts going so fast, you don't even have time to catch your breath!
So try to enjoy it while time is still going a tad slow... because once your baby boy is born, it will all of a sudden be on fast-forward! :hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

I had my 3d scan tonight. Amazing!!! 

BB you must be so excited about your wedding.


----------



## claire911

BB looking forward to seeing the wedding pics on FB :)

I think time is going really fast!!!! I seem to be running out of it. I have made a half attempt at the hospital bag but with no actual bag :haha:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Had my 3rd trimester tests this morning, that diabetes is no fun, it's my second time to have one. But it's ok cause I don't have to do it again! 

Sure seems quiet on here hope all mommys and bumps are doing ok.


----------



## Newt4

Its been very quiet.


----------



## silver_penny

yeah, too quiet...


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!!

I dont know why I havent noticed this thread before now!!! :dohh:
Hello fellow October Bumpkins!! :wave:

I am due right at the start of October - the 4th - which is also my mother's birthday! Wouldnt that be some birthday present for her!! 

Isnt time going fast??? I am 33 weeks on Monday already! I havent even packed my hospital bag yet as we are decorating the flat and everything is higgledy piggledy!!! I cant wait to move back so I can NEST!!!! :haha:

Claire xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Yes, I agree, this thread has been too quiet......

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Ok, so not much going on over here. We are half way through the school summer holidays - time is going very fast. My DD's are spending the night at my mums on Monday night, so my and hubby have just over 24hours to ourselves :happydance:

I am packing my hospital bags this week, not sure what to put in though :dohh:

Good luck BB with your wedding, hope it's all that you dream for...... can't wait to see the pics!

Anyway, enough rambling from me, hope everyone else is ok????? xxxxxxx


----------



## bumbleberry

LOL @ Going_Crazy

Good morning too girls! Must try to get on a bit more too but has been a hectic week too.

Not long to go BB - can't wait to see the pics too :)

I'm feeling fine but very restless and my legs/hips ache all the time. I havent even looked at packing a hospital bag yet... next on the list after we finish the nursery!

I've had a very squirmy bubs the last couple of days, she's not so much kicking but wriggling about, it feels very odd at times and makes me a little queasy lol 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## lolababes

I keep forgetting to post on here girls :blush: so Im gonna make more effort now lol looks like Ive missed out on loads so hope everyone is doing ok :flower: Im feeling ok tho had a bit of dark discharge yesterday think we got a bit rough DTD :blush::blush::blush: hubby said we are on a sex ban now :haha::haha: not that we did it much anyway :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I get married 1 week today!!! :yipee:

I'm just waiting for my sister-in-law 2 be to pick me up and then we are off to pick up my wedding dress and the Bridesmaid dresses! :shock:

It just doesn't seem real!

Anyone else struggling to pack their hospital bag? I tried last night but I just can't do it! :lol: I have a list from the midwife but it's still hard! I've packed Beany Boy's bag although we need to get him some smaller babygrows as the ones we have are quite big!

How's everyone else?


----------



## CrazyTink

I've been lurking but not posting...
Feels like this pregnancy has speeded up a little bit, will be 32 weeks on monday :) back has been playing up big time (which makes it feel like things aren't moving so fast) have been in tears 2 nights this week with the pain :( made an appt for monday with doc to tell them i really think i need physio as i can't go on like this much longer not sure what they'll say to that, it is soo bad that when it happens i can't eat or anything as i can't concentrate on anyting except that
Bought some more bits for little one with tesco voucers last week, only have the big bits to get now at the end of the month
Have pretty much everything for my hosp bags except from a dressing gown, i'm being really fussy but can't find a decent priced dark one anywhere, i'm not packing until i'm almost 38 weeks though even though everything is ready i marked the date on my calender ages ago so i'm sticking to it lol
Hope everyone and their bumps are good x


----------



## going_crazy

Is it just me who is completely looking forward to Labour and Delivery???? Not sure if it's because it's not my first bubba, but over the last couple of weeks, I've been getting really excited! :D

Ok, I cannot wait to meet bubs, but I'm sure it's not just that, I'm sure I've just completely lost the plot and I'm looking forward to the contractions/waters breaking etc etc!!!

:flow:


----------



## silver_penny

Believe it or not, I am super excited about giving birth again, and am looking foward to it immensely. :happydance: Only 9 more weeks until due date! :happydance:


----------



## going_crazy

silver_penny said:


> Believe it or not, I am super excited about giving birth again, and am looking foward to it immensely. :happydance: Only 9 more weeks until due date! :happydance:

Yay! :yipee: I'm so glad it's not just me!!! xx


----------



## starsunshine

yeah for getting your wedding dress bb pretty exciting. My back aches too, i have to tell myself only a few more weeks to go otherwise i'd go crazy with the pain. Hot water bottle helps if you've got one. I'm also feeling bit sick and have been soooooooo hungry today bubs must be growing! Only 7wks for me-scary but can't wait to meet him.


----------



## babyskeer2

going_crazy said:


> Is it just me who is completely looking forward to Labour and Delivery???? Not sure if it's because it's not my first bubba, but over the last couple of weeks, I've been getting really excited! :D
> 
> Ok, I cannot wait to meet bubs, but I'm sure it's not just that, I'm sure I've just completely lost the plot and I'm looking forward to the contractions/waters breaking etc etc!!!
> 
> :flow:

Right there with ya girl cant wait for all of it! :flower:

Good day all hope you are feeling good xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Omg! I'm SO NOT LOOKING forward to the birth! I'm looking forward to baby being here... but not birth :| you girls are crazy :rofl:


----------



## silver_penny

I will be the first one to admit my craziness! :rofl: It seems like those who have had a baby before are the ones looking forward to it. Do you think its coincidence?


----------



## Newt4

ClaireNicole said:


> Omg! I'm SO NOT LOOKING forward to the birth! I'm looking forward to baby being here... but not birth :| you girls are crazy :rofl:

100% agreed


----------



## going_crazy

:rofl: I'm Mrs Crazy!! xxx


----------



## Newt4

Just got back from buying a mattress, play pen, change pad and cover, sheets, dust ruffle, receiving blankets, bath chair and tub, diapers, and wipes. I think I am almost ready.


----------



## Red Rose

*Newt4* Very exciting! Sounds like you are just about ready.

Sorted nursery out today. Just got a few little things left to do and its all ready. Ironically, the moses basket is still sat wrapped up on top of wardrobe which is what bubs will be using for the first 6ish months. :wacko:

Been having horrible BH all day, well I think thats what it is anyway as I have escaped them until now. Feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## Newt4

Yeah i just need to figure out shelving and buy my rocker/glider. Also lots of little things like baby wash ect. Ive decided to not buy a crib set and just buy sheets and stuff and put the savings in to a really nice chair. 

My shoulder is killing me, I think Ive been sleeping on it weird. Im trying to make peach crisp but it hurts to cut and peel the peaches :(


----------



## going_crazy

Newt4 - hope your shoulder is feeling better xxx

How's everyone else? recently I've had barely any sleep due to being uncomfortable, needing the loo 100 times a night haha:) and hubby snoring growlmad:)...... last night was no exception, but I was woken up by my cat sitting on my head licking my ears!!!!! She must've crept into the bedroom before we went to sleep as the bedroom door was still shut!

Apart from that.. Not doing much today - might make a nice sponge cake for no other reason then I'm craving something sweet but don't fancy chocolate!


Hope all's well in the land of October Bumpkins! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybun

Lexi's nursery is all done just gotta put up boarder, then its just buggy,toiletries and few more blankets..Cant believe how far we all come it seems like yesterday i got my bfp even though theres only 9 weeks to go i bet they start slowing down :(


----------



## Red Rose

Sponge cake sounds scrummy! I'll be spending the day cleaning and tidying :( not the best day ever but will be glad when it's all done!

Just noticed sept stars have 10 bubas born now! It wont be long that we'll be able to say we're giving birth next month! Wow xx


----------



## Red Rose

honeybun said:


> Lexi's nursery is all done just gotta put up boarder, then its just buggy,toiletries and few more blankets..Cant believe how far we all come it seems like yesterday i got my bfp even though theres only 9 weeks to go i bet they start slowing down :(

Very exciting isn't it? I hope the next 7 weeks speed by for me. Finish work in 3 weeks but feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I'm excited I'm 30 Weeks! And today is me and OH's 2 year anniversery! Today is great.

Yesterday I was told that I don't look pregnant just fat, like I have a beergut. I felt horrible all night.


----------



## Red Rose

CaseyCakes said:


> So I'm excited I'm 30 Weeks! And today is me and OH's 2 year anniversery! Today is great.
> 
> Yesterday I was told that I don't look pregnant just fat, like I have a beergut. I felt horrible all night.

How horrible! :growlmad:

Congrats on the anniversary and 30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Wooo! 33 weeks! Penultimate box on my ticker.

xx


----------



## Newt4

CaseyCakes said:


> So I'm excited I'm 30 Weeks! And today is me and OH's 2 year anniversery! Today is great.
> 
> Yesterday I was told that I don't look pregnant just fat, like I have a beergut. I felt horrible all night.

Congrats on the 2 yr anniversary. 
Why do people open thier mouths at all. What a rude comment.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You ladies seem to be so much further ahead of me! :rofl:

Well I worked it out this morning that if I remove my annual leave I actually only have 31.5 working days left!! :yipee:

Had a bit of a crazy weekend, anything that could go wrong went wrong! :( We've managed to sort things now but I can't be doing with the stress! 

We paid £120 for a woman to make us cravats, hankies, BM bags that match our BM dresses just because nothing matched just nice enough. I brought them home Saturday and the Cravats where to short so we have taken them back and are getting them Friday :shock:

H2B's Dad made us an amazing wedding cake stand and because he hadn't had the actual cakes with him that needed adjusting too but he's done that no problem! :D

This is our cake stand :)

https://co107w.col107.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=ddf6d3f9-a708-11df-88d5-00215ad9be3e&Aux=44|0|8CD092CC62B1070||0|0|0||&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att

Beany Boy is doing good, still a little wriggler! I think he is going to be trouble when he is born, he's already ruling the roost! He decides when I wake up, I'm not allowed sit with my arms crossed or he goes mad, he goes days without moving if I don't have a bath before bed etc :rofl:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Midsomer

Hello guys.

Joining this thread very late but that's normal for me.

Baby is due 29th October, and as it's my first one I have no idea what to expect probably a good thing.


----------



## Jox

Hi All,

how is everyone getting on. Have any of us finished work yet? I finish next thursday (26th) :happydance: Have 3 weeks holiday then mat leave kicks in!!

Cant believe i finish work in less than 2 weeks then have just 6 weeks till induction!!!

Where has the summer gone?? im hoping it comes back next week 

Been having regular growth scans, last one last week and hes measuring at just over 4lb... already!!! OUCH!!!

Hope Mummy and Babies are all doing well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Afternoon ladies, hope you are keeping well, just popping by to say Hi! Well I am 34 weeks Friday so getting really excited now. I have the midwife Wednesday so I wonder what she will have to say about the little monkey. I am more of less sorted now, bags packed etc. Taking the raspberry leaf in tablet form and will be starting Evening Primrose Oil capsules on Friday, I am determined to have this baby early!lol!!! Take carexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey everyone, how are all you ladies and bumps doing? Little man has been a wiggle worm lately. He also hasn't been letting me sleep very well, I wake up earlier than OH everyday in pain, I'm so ready for little man to get here!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Midsomer said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Joining this thread very late but that's normal for me.
> 
> Baby is due 29th October, and as it's my first one I have no idea what to expect probably a good thing.


Welcome!! Better late then never right?!?!


I had a very exciting weekend with the hubs! We went all around and stayed in a hotel (and swimming was SO MUCH FUN) and ate good food... and now I feel like I'm going to die if I have to move today :haha: So I'm relaxing today!


----------



## aurora

CaseyCakes said:


> Yesterday I was told that I don't look pregnant just fat, like I have a beergut. I felt horrible all night.

Why would you let someone make you feel horrible when anyone who would say something like that clearly has serious problems of their own. :shrug: Next time kick em in the shin.


----------



## ClaireNicole

aurora said:


> CaseyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was told that I don't look pregnant just fat, like I have a beergut. I felt horrible all night.
> 
> Why would you let someone make you feel horrible when anyone who would say something like that clearly has serious problems of their own. :shrug: Next time kick em in the shin.Click to expand...

And blame the hormones! :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! :hi:
Sorry I havent read through the threads, but wanted to check in.

I finally reach 30 weeks this week! :yipee: My own personal favourite milestone! :D I feel like Im so far behind all you ladies since Im due the end of the month! :( Maybe I should pop into November Sparklers once in a while so I can feel ahead! :rofl:
Anyway, I have a scan this Wednesday to check my placenta (it was low lying at 20 week scan) so hopefully it's moved so I can have a healthy, care-free delivery! 

I had a nice weekend, overall pretty relaxing. Hung out with a good friend on Saturday and went for lunch... basically hung out with my daughter, got a few things done around the house. Went shopping for a bit too, which I always love. :haha:

How is everyone today?


----------



## angelpuss

Hello everyone!

I think this is the first time that I have popped in here since moving over to 3rd tri.

I've reached 30 weeks as well _MommyKC_ and think i'm due 3 days after you, here's hoping that your scan goes well on Wednesday.

Hope that everyone is well and enjoying the homeward stretch :hugs: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: You said basically the same as me!!


----------



## buttonnose82

girlies, I have a question!

Is anyone, thats close to my gestation, experiencing strong period type pains? 

They started yesterday, nothing regular, just a few yesterday and a few today :( after being pretty calm & rational through the whole pregnancy, I get to this stage and now start to panic!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 3 weeks behind you but I have had period pains.
I spoke to my Doctor and he sent me for monitoring but I also hadn't had much movement for 2 days.
I wouldn't worry too much Hun, maybe call your midwife see what she says?


----------



## buttonnose82

I thought about calling midwife but figured i should wait until tomorrow because she will most like not be impressed that i have waited until after hours to call. I might see how it goes tonight and call in morning


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what she is there for Hun, they expect pregnant women to call afterwards. It's their job.


----------



## CymruEv

I've got that feeling like I'm gonna "come on" at any moment. I saw the midwife on Saturday and she said it was Braxton Hicks and not to worry :flower:


----------



## ClaireNicole

I've been feeling okay! I mean some cramping... and a contraction every now and then... but nothing consistant or threatening! 

I hope everyone keeps baking their babies for another month or 2!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

WTF is wrong with people!!

I get married in 5 days and all we've gotten is shit off people!! My own father isn't coming to our wedding meal or the evening reception!! I give up! I'm so angry, I've had to stop texting him before I say something I regret!


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I get BH ALL the time. I have with both pregnancies. :shrug:
They aren't too uncomfortable (nothing compared to real labour pains :haha:) so they don't bother me too much.
If you find them really painful, I would give your MW a call just for some reassurance if nothing else.
My baby has to stay put until Im 38 weeks, because that's when Im officially on maternity leave (I have 2 weeks vacation before that). So anytime after that, she can come... but NOT before! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww BB Im sorry. :hugs:
Why isn't your father going???

Weddings bring out the best, and worst in people unfortunately. :( And I found that some peoples' true colours show through when it comes to weddings.
Just try to keep things in perspective and focus on what's really important - this is YOUR wedding day and you're marrying the love of your life! Nothing else matters. :hugs: And everything will work out one way or another!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because originally he said Grandma would only be coming to the ceremony because he would need carers so we removed her from the wedding meal list.

Today he has text saying she is coming and I've said she can't now. We've had our table plan made and given final numbers in.

He then said he can't just dump her so is coming to the service with her and that's it! :growlmad:

How come people think it's ok to change things 5 days before?


----------



## MommyKC

Aww that sucks hun.
Well, I had people RSVP to my wedding, saying they were coming... and then they never showed on my actual wedding day! :growlmad: I think there was about 5 people who did that!

There's always someone who likes to stir the pot! :wacko:


----------



## Red Rose

Sorry to hear BB. Try not to let it ruin your day.

Really annoys me when people put un-neccessary stress on me when they know I'm pregnant. A few family members have been doing this with me recently and it makes me so mad which makes me so much more stressed so I empathise with you. :hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

That's one of the reasons me and my DH eloped and didn't tell anyone until afterwards. Plus, it was a lot cheaper :winkwink: Sorry to hear about the drama, though! :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Had my growth scan and my wiggle worm is 3lb 6oz and is in excellent condition:happydance:. she got her first a+ as she scored 8/8 on the physical and fetal movement assessment test. I got a couple of pictures that kinda show her face and yes she still is a girl (in your face MIL).

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/export--38516833.jpg

She has a nose but the ultra sound was too deep so its not shown lol.

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/export--38516254.jpg

Shows her cute little button nose:cloud9:

The doctor said Im really good at hiding her since Im measuring so behind but yet shes normal but on the small side.


----------



## juless

I hope everyone had lovely weekends! I had a great time on the north end of Prince Edward Island with my mother, sister and nephew. I am still recovering though! It's amazing how much driving/being away from home wears you out when you're pregnant! Going through a lot of stress at the moment - we got home Sunday to find out my grandmother was put in the ICU. She has a hole in her bowel and they can't operate due to where it is and her age. They are basically giving her antibiotics and hoping she doesn't succumb to infection before the hole can close on it's own. She's a tough lady though, and otherwise very healthy, so we're hoping and praying for a miracle! As for Rose, she's SO active now!! I can't get over it! Keeping me up at night though, but it makes me so happy to feel her wriggling around in there and kicking me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to hear about your Grandma. 

Newt I'm so glad your scan went well!! :D

Katie I did text my father again :dohh: I said "Look's like H got her way afterall" Ooops. I never did get a reply!


----------



## miamia34

Morning ladies, and how is everyone doing? Im not sure if ive ever posted on here:shrug: xx


----------



## EmandBub

BB I can't believe it's 4 days until your wedding!! :-O
it seemed like it was ages away!
i'm 33 weeks tomorrow too.. only a month until full-term!
that's some scary stuff..

Katie I miss you too!\
How are you, OH, Kyree and Alora doing?
BB how's bumpy?
Anyone heard from Phillippa?
xxxxxx


----------



## claire911

30 weeks today :happydance: though I'm abit at the back of the class on this thread :)

*BB* sorry to hear about the troubles with the wedding plans. Weddings always seem to cause problems, I'm glad me and DH went away and got wedded!


----------



## Steffyxx

Hey everyone hope youre all doing well :) 

Well OH passed his driving test yesterday which he is chuffed to bits about and at least now i know i wont be getting a taxi to the hospital in labour :haha:, so ive taken all the shopping we had done out of his car boot and theres bloody loads of it 10 massive bags i have to sort through and find homes for :shrug: ( maybe i went a bit overboard ) 

BB aww :hugs: dont stress too much im sure youre day will be perfect no matter what !! FX the sun shines for you on saturday ! 

i cant belive im 31 weeks on thursday :happydance:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Em, long time no hear! :) Not heard from Phillippa :shrug:

Beany Boy is doing good, he's been a bit quiet today but I don't think it helps that I've been busy at work!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so stressed :cry:

My Father came into work this afternoon and said he had been to the wedding venue and they had no problem at all with adding one on Well WE DO! We've had our table plan printed, we've finalised chair covers etc etc. He then said "I'm not coming either then" and stormed out. My boss said I could leave to sort it out but why should I? What a nob!! :growlmad:


I've text him saying he was out of order going behind my back and then coming into work. He replied saying he wouldn't bother me again. I replied saying what did he mean by that and I got this back - "I knew you where lying to me about them saying they couldn't fit her in that's why I went to see if they could fit her in and it wasn't a problem for them. You just didn't want her there. As for seat covers she has a wheel chair, maybe that would have spoilt your pictures. I'll just tell her you got cold feet and called it off. Good Luck with your marriage and your baby" My reply - "You Prick"


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWww BB! That sucks so much! Just try not to stress about it too much. Your father will regret missing your wedding if he does... but your going to have a wonderful time either way! Stress is bad for the baby and the honeymoon ;) Although honestly... I couldn't imagine BDing right now lol I'm so flippin fat!

Quick update with me
I FAILED my stupid gestational diabetes test :( So now I have to go talk to a nutritionist on tuesday... I only failed a little :( It shouldn't count lol. I'm NOT going to do well without soda or without carbs! 
I'm also still showing low amnio fluid... so Doc is sending me for ANOTHER ultrasound tomorrow!!! YAY! I hope we get some good stinkin pics this time! She is so uncooperative!!! Little stinker! And we can never get a good HB on the doppler because she kicks it away lol. I <3 her so much already! I'm just hoping that shes still a she after tomorrow!!!! If not I'm going to have a WHOLE lot of baby clothes to get rid of lol

In other completely unrealated news.... My SIL (who hates me) Just had baby number 2... and she puts on facebook " Camerom(baby#1) is totally my favorite... I should have listened when my husband told me we shoudln't have any more kids." and I'm like :what: How could you say that about your own child?!?! And then to say that on facebook for the whole world to see.... just seems really unappropratie! And It makes me feel so much better about myself and MY marraige because we are really excited and really planned and want this baby!

okay...so not quick lol :D


----------



## laurietate25

hia girlies hope every1 is ok!! Not long now girls!! Ive had bad stomach all day today think it must be braxton hicks. I have had a busy wkend took my youngest to local carnival which we both thoroughly enjoyed. Yest i went nut picking with the boys.

also very pleased taught my 3 yr old to ride his bike without stabilisers within one day, it only took bout an hr but by today is really doing brill... so pleased for him... he thinks he is great now lol xx


----------



## Newt4

Claire- Sucks that you failed your glucose test! I had a growth scan yesterday and also made sure she was still a she. I hope your scan goes well and that she is still a she :)


----------



## CaseyCakes

So my doctor called yesterday, and they got the results from my blood tests and i'm anemic *sigh* I know it's no big deal all you have to do is take some iron, but I really hate taking pills. They didn't say anything about the others like the glucose test, so I guess that's a good thing. 

Hope all the ladies and there bumps are doing ok!


----------



## MommyKC

Hey ladies...
So I go for a scan tomorrow, to check my placenta. Im really excited to see my baby again. :D Hopefully everything is okay though! I will update tomorrow when I know more!

I hope you all are doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww BB :hugs: that really sucks hun. I would be livid too, so don't feel bad for being upset!
To be honest, maybe its a good thing he won't be there if he's going to behave this way. :(

Hi Em!!! :hi:
All of us are doing good over here!! Not much new, just getting more and more ready for Alora! :D
How are you and OH? Everything still good?
:hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Claire - sorry to hear about your glucose test. :( Im sure everything will be fine though!

I really can't believe your SIL!!!! Wow, what a horrible thing to say about her own newborn baby!!! That poor child. :( I would slap her! :growlmad:


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Ladies! :wave:

BB - I agree with mommyKC - if your dad is going to act immature and not go with your decisions maybe it is best he wasn't there? (I know how had that can be, as I made the decision not to allow my dad to be at my wedding). Hopefully he'll see the light and respect your wishes for your day - hope you can get it sorted xx

Claire - Sorry to hear about your GD test, I failed mine too and I'm now classed as having GD - long story but it hasn't really affected me that much, but I am being seen and scanned more frequently. Oh, and your SIL - :growlmad: xx

CaseyCakes - Hope the anemia gets a bit better.... Have you been feeling tired lately? I'm not keen with taking tablets, but I suppose it's all for a good reason :) xx

Steffy - Congrats to your OH on passing his driving test, and congrats to you on your shopping trip :haha: xx

Laurietate - :yipee: Yay for your LO riding without stabilisers.... a great milestone! xx

MommyKC - good luck with your scan tomorrow xx

Sooo..... I had my growth scan today, and saw the gestational diabetes doctor. The doc told me my levels were absolutely fine, and that I am just on course for having a big baby - my last DD was 9lb 8oz so I wasn't expecting a little baby this time round! BUT... my growth scan has given me an estimated fetal weight of 5lb 1oz already! :shock: Yup, she's gonna be big!!! Next growth scan is at 34 weeks on 1st Sept. Can't belive where the time has gone!!

Hope everyone else is ok????? Sorry for the ramble! :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## aurora

ClaireNicole said:


> In other completely unrealated news.... My SIL (who hates me) Just had baby number 2... and she puts on facebook " Camerom(baby#1) is totally my favorite... I should have listened when my husband told me we shoudln't have any more kids." and I'm like :what: How could you say that about your own child?!?! And then to say that on facebook for the whole world to see.... just seems really unappropratie!

omg she must have serious PPD or something??


----------



## Steffyxx

Going crazy - wow shes gonna be a biggie but at least you know she is a nice healthy wieght :) they told me im measuring big too but not too worried as they said that to my mum when she was having me and i was only 5lb 5 

Mommy kc good luck wioth youre scan :) 

youre all so lucky getting to see youre lil ones again its been 10 weeks since ive saw lewis feels like forever ago but i suppose i am thankful for a healthy pregnancy so far :) 

xx


----------



## starsunshine

Hi everyone,
wow lots seems to be going off in your lives. Mine's really quiet but at least there was some nice weather the other day (where has it gone now though?)
When are you putting your car seat in the car? Do you think it'll be ok to put it in at 37 wks or should we be putting it in sooner?


----------



## brunettebimbo

WOW everyone seems to be having big babies! Really wish I knew a rough weight of mine! :lol:

Well I got up at 7am and have gutted upstairs and done some downstairs, H2B is going to kill me, he said I had to relax today! :rofl:

I'm going to go to my best friends for dinner and chill there for a few hours and finish the cleaning tomorrow before my tan and nails!!

OMFG I get married in THREE days!!! :yipee:

Claire - Your SIL sounds like a bitch!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! I have a Dr. appt today....Wonder what we will do this time, he always throws me for a loop, last time he said, "do you want to see your baby?" Like I was going to turn that down???? lol. He took me in the ultrasound room and measured his body parts only for me to find out he's measuring 3 weeks ahead of my due date....... I really hope I get to see him today and calm down some of my fears of a large baby. We will see..........


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope your appointment goes well!!

Aren't we quiet ladies!!!?


----------



## StonesWife

So after a long absence I have returned to BnB!! Have been quite busy. I started having contractions around 27 weeks. Went through a few weeks of frustration because they would be quite strong but never happened when my doc was around!! Grrr... In the midst of all that I got married on the 8th! It was a beautiful day! After the wedding my new husband and I decided we had to get the doc to take me off work because the worst of my contractions happened while on the clock. So yesterday at my 2 week appt doc finally agreed when he heard they were still happening and looked at my legs and saw massive swelling. So now I'm to "rest quietly at home for the remainder of my pregnancy"... I'm excited to be off work and get ready for our little girl to be here. There's so much we've put off while getting the wedding finished. We have the baby's room painted and we have a few clothes and a car seat! THATS IT! lol Soooo much to do!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no! What did they say about the contractions?

Congratulations on your wedding! I get married in 3 days! :D


----------



## Newt4

Congrats on your wedding and I hope your swelling gets better.


----------



## MadamRose

Hpe things get better stones wife.

Sorry ive not been on here for a while. Im finding im keeping myself so busy atm, I seem to want to clean loads and be out and about loads to pass time, and i just aint had time to get online.
Im 33 weeks today :D im so glad its going nice and fast only 4weeks until full term and 7weeks until dd. I saw midwife today everything is well fudal height is exactly 33 so perfect, baby is still head down and in exactly the same position she was 2 weeks ago the midwife said she must be comfy there :haha: 
I had bloods taken to see if my iron levels are high enough for me to have a homebirth, i so hoping they are, i will know next week as my midwife said she will ring me then. And if they are ok i will get a homevisitt the week of the 2nd sept. 

I get my A-level results tomorrow, i just keep thinking ive failed, i think becuase so much rides on them, i.e me getting my place at uni in sept 2011 that im being over scared but atm i just cant stop thinking the worse. And everyone is saying were taking you out to celebrate tomorrow and my mum said she will next week when she is off work and im thinking, what if i have failed :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## MommyKC

Wow BB, I can't believe you're getting married in 3 days!!! So exciting!!!

Well I just got back from my scan. There is good news and bad news. :( Everything with Alora seems to be great, which is what is important (well, as good as I can tell &#8211; they don&#8217;t really tell you much until the report comes back :wacko:). She is measuring just right size-wise, heartbeat was good, she wasn&#8217;t too active during the ultrasound but she is a real wiggle worm normally so I&#8217;m not worried about that.

Anyway, the placenta is still measuring around 2.6cm from my cervix, so it really hasn&#8217;t moved much at all. Only 0.6cm. :( Which isn&#8217;t much for being over 10 weeks since my last scan. I believe the cut off for a c-section being required is 2.5cm so I&#8217;m really really close to the cut off. I will have to wait and see what my midwife says, but I imagine I will have another scan at 36 weeks or so and if the placenta STILL hasn&#8217;t moved then I will probably end up having a c-section. :cry: THAT is really depressing. Obviously my baby being healthy is number one, and I don&#8217;t want either of us to bleed out or anything by me risking a delivery that won&#8217;t be safe&#8230; but I&#8217;m pretty bummed about that.

AND, to top it off&#8230; she is transverse right now. So she&#8217;s not breech at least, thank god&#8230; but she&#8217;s not head down yet. She is almost bent in half actually, she must be REALLY flexible! :haha: Her legs are literally over top of her face! I&#8217;m going to keep doing the exercises my MW showed me and hopefully that will get her to flip, but at this point&#8230;. If I end up having a c-section anyway, it doesn&#8217;t matter. :shrug:

Anyway, so I&#8217;m feeling pretty bummed about little progress with the placenta. I&#8217;m still considered &#8220;low lying&#8221;. So the placenta must be attached RIGHT close to the cervix so it probably won&#8217;t move that much by the time I&#8217;m full-term. Ugh. Anyway, here are some pictures&#8230; they are kind of hard to make out but they are still cute! :cloud9:
OH and they confirmed she is definitely a girl still! :haha:


Spoiler
The first picture is a side profile of her face, arm, and leg:
View attachment 109254


This is a picture of her face straight on - if you look you can see her eye sockets, little nose and mouth. :cloud9:
View attachment 109255


----------



## StonesWife

BB- I wish you lots of calm!! I was pretty stressed about a week before! But it goes by sooo fast so take in every moment! How's h2b's foot? 

The doc thinks the contractions are from overexerting myself so he has said NO more work and to be resting at home, its not strict bedrest yet. He doesn't think I'll make it to 40 weeks though...


----------



## Newt4

Wow contractions. I havent even had a BH yet. 

Enjoy your rest :)


----------



## Leah_xx

Hi im leah
popping over from teen pregnancy
im having a little girl. Due october 28. 
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## StonesWife

Catherine_17 said:


> Hi im leah
> popping over from teen pregnancy
> im having a little girl. Due october 28.
> Congrats to everyone!

Congrats to you dear! And welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

StonesWife said:


> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im leah
> popping over from teen pregnancy
> im having a little girl. Due october 28.
> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Congrats to you dear! And welcome!!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks!
Congrats to you too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice to hear from you Phillippa! Let us know how you get on :)

Kate I'm sorry about your placenta, fingers crossed it moves enough! Beautiful pictures! Can't believe how big she is :)

Stoneswife H2B's foot is loads better, he went back to work on Monday, he aches a bit in the evening but at least he is walking!

Welcome Catherine! I'll add you to the list :D


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: leah welcome :) 

:happydance: Im 31 weeks today i still get excited every thursday when i realise ive moved up a week :haha:

Mommy kc - FXd things work out for plans for natural birth , those pics are so sweet :) 

I feel like ive got to get up and keep myself busy but theres literally nothing to do :shrug: lol ! i havnt packed my hospital bags yet but its a bit early for all of that im going stir crazy :haha:

Phillipa - fxd for youre results too i know how nerve wracking it can be but im sure you did fine :)


----------



## starsunshine

have you got your result yet Phillipa? I hope you got the results that you wanted. 
steffyxx I get excited on a friday when I move up as well (don't think it'll ever go away!) I've not packed my hospital bags yet but have made a list (better than nothing!). I think I will do them next week, have loads of washing to get through . . .


----------



## brunettebimbo

My pregnancy books say now is the perfect time to do your bags :) I tried and failed! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not enjoying these period pains coming back! :(


----------



## Leah_xx

Steffyxx said:


> :hi: leah welcome :)
> 
> :happydance: Im 31 weeks today i still get excited every thursday when i realise ive moved up a week :haha:
> 
> Mommy kc - FXd things work out for plans for natural birth , those pics are so sweet :)
> 
> I feel like ive got to get up and keep myself busy but theres literally nothing to do :shrug: lol ! i havnt packed my hospital bags yet but its a bit early for all of that im going stir crazy :haha:
> 
> Phillipa - fxd for youre results too i know how nerve wracking it can be but im sure you did fine :)



I know every thursday its the same thing.
I get up and go morning baby how ever many weeks to go. 
Like this mornin i got up and went morning gracie girl 10 weeks till mommy and dadddy get to meet you.
it is soo exciting


----------



## going_crazy

:wave: Hi Catherine!

Good luck for your results Phillipa

BB - I have now tried 4 times to pack mine and baby's bags, but I have only got as far as packing a pack of nappies for baby and some pads for me :haha:!! Maybe I should get a move on!!!

Not much going on in my life..... Hubby started his new job on Monday and he loves it so that's good. My DD's are being well behaved (so far) and we're making Cannelloni this afternoon and trifle for pudding :munch: Yummy!!

Hope everyone else is ok?? xxxxxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone and welcome to the newcomers! Dr. appt yesterday went well. He did do another ultrasound to see how much he's grown and he went from 4lbs at 29 weeks to 5lbs 10oz at 32 weeks. He wants me back in 2 weeks to keep up with his size. Hope everyone has a Great Day!!


----------



## juless

I can't get over how much movement I feel now! It's great!! :D
I totally understand people choosing to bottlefeed over breastfeed, but I can't help but be sad when someone who plans on breastfeeding switches over after only trying breastfeeding for a few days. I know that it is really hard at first and can be very painful as well, but it's still sad. :( I'm just thinking about a young girl I work with (she's 19, the dad is 18) an they were determined to breastfeed - they couldn't easily afford the expensive formula. After a few days she thought it was too hard and switched to bottle. She says it's because breastfeeding "took up all her time". I know it shouldn't bother me, but it kinda does! I just wish people would be a bit more patient and give it more time - it's so good for the baby. Isn't it worth giving up more time for? The only way I won't be breastfeeding is if for some medical reason I just can't. It only saddens me when I feel like someone didn't really give it a chance, but if they decided beforehand that formula is for them it's a different story. I don't want anyone to think I'm being judgemental or anything - I really don't mean to be! It just honestly makes me sad that some people give up so easily on it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It doesn't always work for some people.
I hated the idea of breastfeeding until I actually got pregnant, I was adament I would bottle feed.
I will be trying breastfeeding but I have bottles, steriliser and formula just incase. I'm not putting that kind of pressure on myself.
Breastfeeding can be very hard and some people just aren't strong enough to work through it.


----------



## juless

Oh ya, I totally understand it not working for some people - I just can't help but feel sad when they try it for a day or two without seeing if they can make it work. Cause it's hard for everyone for a while until you get used to it (my sister breastfed and is always warning me to give it time because it can be really painful and exhausting for the first little while). I don't feel like they are being silly for giving up, I just feel kinda sad about it - like awww, too bad they didn't give it at least a week or two to see. Also, you do have to be prepared to sacrifice a lot of time for it, since the feedings are so much more frequent than if you use formula, and I guess some people don't want to do it.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I'm planing on BFing! I just got my new pump in the mail and I'm dieing to try it out! I think its also soooooo good for baby... but mostly for me, Its free! I understand people out there who don't BF.... because really you arn't even supposed to pump for the first week or 2... and that means that your exclusivly the one feeding every 4 hours no matter what... and that sounds stinky! BUT Formula is so expencive!!! And I like our money situation the way it is lol so I'm BFing and cloth diapering! (or at least we're going to try the CDing!) I don't think babies HAVE to cost so much money! We haven't spent that much... and I know things come up but I'm hoping we're pretty prepared for it! :D and now i'm rambling lol


----------



## babyskeer2

juless said:


> I can't get over how much movement I feel now! It's great!! :D
> I totally understand people choosing to bottlefeed over breastfeed, but I can't help but be sad when someone who plans on breastfeeding switches over after only trying breastfeeding for a few days. I know that it is really hard at first and can be very painful as well, but it's still sad. :( I'm just thinking about a young girl I work with (she's 19, the dad is 18) an they were determined to breastfeed - they couldn't easily afford the expensive formula. After a few days she thought it was too hard and switched to bottle. She says it's because breastfeeding "took up all her time". I know it shouldn't bother me, but it kinda does! I just wish people would be a bit more patient and give it more time - it's so good for the baby. Isn't it worth giving up more time for? The only way I won't be breastfeeding is if for some medical reason I just can't. It only saddens me when I feel like someone didn't really give it a chance, but if they decided beforehand that formula is for them it's a different story. I don't want anyone to think I'm being judgemental or anything - I really don't mean to be! It just honestly makes me sad that some people give up so easily on it.

I understand where you are coming from but its not always as easy as getting past the first few days! I tried with my first and lasted 10days even after this time we couldnt get her to latch on properly (midwife, myself) 
My nipples used to bleed and I dont care what anyone says that it wont do her any harm it cant taste very nice plus she was always hungry as she wasnt getting enough milk. Now 2 1/2 she had developed with a lisp and has a tong tie so im glad I stopped when I did she couldnt latch on properly bless her she wasnt getting enough to eat and when she did it had blood in it!
Im not letting it put me off I will still try breast feeding when my boy arrives but if I only last 10 days again as long as he gets a good start to boost his immune system thats good enough for me!


----------



## StonesWife

WantaBelly said:


> Good Morning Everyone and welcome to the newcomers! Dr. appt yesterday went well. He did do another ultrasound to see how much he's grown and he went from 4lbs at 29 weeks to 5lbs 10oz at 32 weeks. He wants me back in 2 weeks to keep up with his size. Hope everyone has a Great Day!!

The same thing happened to my bump. 2 weeks again I was measuring right on at 29 week then Tuesday I measured 33 weeks!!


----------



## StonesWife

I'm definately going to try bfing my baby. I think its of course the best way but if I can't, as my mom couldn't either (never produced milk at all), I will find the best formula and bottle feed. We are going to buy a nice pump and bottles so after a few weeks hubby can feed too. I know he's so excited to feed her!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My new scan pics!!!

https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/129267213350749638.jpg
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/129267213349185908.jpg

Isn't SHE adorable!! And yay for her still being a she! 100% they are saying now!


----------



## cdj1

I am confused........I thought that there was a new October Bumpkins thread???


----------



## juless

ClaireNicole - your girl is so cute!! :D I wish I could have another scan.. but I'd have to pay for it and money is a bit tight right now! I also plan on BFing and am praying for everything to work and her to latch properly!! With my husband starting school next month affording formula would not be easy - plus I want to give her the best thing possible!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> My pregnancy books say now is the perfect time to do your bags :) I tried and failed! :lol:

I almost complelty packed baby's bag, and im doing mine slowly as i go along. I find you can only pack certian parts of your own until a bit closer. But it would be easy to get together if needed. Im hoping however it wont ever be needed.

I passed all 4 exams :happydance: got 1A, 1B, 1C and 1D :happydance: which i don't feel to bad about at all. My hubby took my out for a lovely meal last night to celebrate, and my mum is taken me out this week coming. 

How is everyone and their bubs doing?


----------



## buttonnose82

34 weeks, eek so exciting, baby's could start arriving any time now really i guess, but term is in just 3 WEEKS!

Got my 34 week midwife appointment this morning, so excited lol


----------



## MadamRose

Aww congrats on 34 weeks. Yes exactly if baby arrives in any time after the next 3 weeks that will be really good :D


----------



## EmandBub

Phillippa! How was the honeymoon? :winkwink:
how are you and baby doing?
congrats on your results!
i wasn't too pleased with mine, but they'll do!

Katie, i'm glad you're all doing well honey
Hope your check-up went well
We're good, just getting a little nervous about there only being a month until babe could come..
& hoping she doesn't come early!

BB, you're getting married tomorrow!! :hugs:
i'm sorry about the shit going on with your dad..
he's acting like a child IMO
it's your wedding and he should accept that everything is ready and that you want everything perfect.
He's going to regret not showing up..
But you shouldn't stress yourself!
though I know it's easier said than done, try and enjoy your day!
you can't get it back..
xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

midwife appointment went well, baby is engaged 2/5th's, good heartbeat and all is well yay!


----------



## starsunshine

yeah 34 weeks to me too!!!! :happydance: congratulations on those results - they're really good.:flower:


----------



## EmandBub

Happy 34 weeks ladies!
glad the MW appointment went well buttonnose!
xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats on youre results :)

:happydance: Ive moved up a box on my ticker only one more to gooo !! 

Hmm maybe i will try and make a list at some point today and see if i can pack then havnt even got any bags to take yet haha ! Do you girls think if i wash babys things to take to hospital they will be ok until 40 weeks or will they need another wash ?? 

xx


----------



## juless

I've been wondering about that too.. I'm anxious to get all her clothing washed and put away, but it seems too early.. but, but, I have nothing else to do to get ready!


----------



## MadamRose

BB hope all goes well tomorrow enjoy it :D


----------



## MommyKC

I have all of Alora's stuff washed and put away in her drawyers. :shrug:
I think its fine? Dont want to leave everything last minute! :lol:


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> It doesn't always work for some people.
> I hated the idea of breastfeeding until I actually got pregnant, I was adament I would bottle feed.
> I will be trying breastfeeding but I have bottles, steriliser and formula just incase. I'm not putting that kind of pressure on myself.
> Breastfeeding can be very hard and some people just aren't strong enough to work through it.

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR WEDDING DAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have a really lovely day xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

HAPPY WEDDING DAY KIAN!
hope you have a wonderful day
it's all about you, don't let anyone get you down
:hugs:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Happy Wedding Day BB!! Hope it's all that you wished for!!

Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxx


----------



## Red Rose

Happy wedding day BB! Hope its the day of your dreams. :hugs:

I'm starting on the RLT today. Has anyone else began? I also REALLY need to sort out hospital bags. I always am super organised in getting stuff, but actually putting it all into a bag is much more difficult than I actually anticipated. :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

Happy wedding day BB hope its amazing for you :D 

Kate i have also got most of Chloe's things all washed, i just have a few of her pink and colours bits that need washing sepratly to do.

Im starting to feel really faint through the day atm, especialyl if im stood up for a few minuets. If it keeps happening think i will mention it to my MW as it really worries me sometimes.


----------



## EmandBub

i just seem to be feeling sickly a lot.. 
hope you're OK Phillippa
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> i just seem to be feeling sickly a lot..
> hope you're OK Phillippa
> xxxx

Yes they do say the sickness can come back near the end :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

it is that sort of sicky feeling but now throwing up..
i hate that more!
at least being sick made me feel better :haha:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i dunno why but it ofen comes back near the later stage. 
how is baby doing?
Ive been having a bounce on my birthing ball to encourage Chloe to get lower :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

is she engaged?
babe's good!
i'm just sat here thinking of names ;-)
how are you three?
xxx


----------



## StonesWife

You girls are making me feel behind! All we've got done for the nursery is painting... We've got a car seat and a few clothes but not much more... :blush: We have put it off till after the wedding and now its after the wedding and I feel like I've got NOTHING done and not much time to do it all!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww no she isnt engaged yet but she is head down and getting lower as my bump is slowly dropping so im giving her a helping hand. As bouncing on the ball opens your pelvis bone up.

Aww im sure you will chose a lovely name. Any coming ot mind?


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> You girls are making me feel behind! All we've got done for the nursery is painting... We've got a car seat and a few clothes but not much more... :blush: We have put it off till after the wedding and now its after the wedding and I feel like I've got NOTHING done and not much time to do it all!

Aww you will soon get it done. I found i enjoyed it that much it all happened really quickly. And with cloths dont get too many especially newborn as many people buy you clothes as pressies


----------



## StonesWife

Due#1-2010 said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> You girls are making me feel behind! All we've got done for the nursery is painting... We've got a car seat and a few clothes but not much more... :blush: We have put it off till after the wedding and now its after the wedding and I feel like I've got NOTHING done and not much time to do it all!
> 
> Aww you will soon get it done. I found i enjoyed it that much it all happened really quickly. And with cloths dont get too many especially newborn as many people buy you clothes as pressiesClick to expand...

Yeah all the clothes we've bought so far are 3-6 months. My babay shower is the 5th of September so we've decided to go shopping the 6th that way we can get everything we need. We still need a crib too!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, if you putting them in the crib striaght away i would make that your priority as you dont wanna risk baby come early and not having it. Are you due on the 10th, or is your ticker correct as they dont seem to match up? as im due 4days before you but ticker is much further ahead :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

i've gotten Abigail Rose stuck in my head but luke doesn't like it
i don't even feel like i've dropped at all!
just gotten a tad wider :haha:
xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes, if you putting them in the crib striaght away i would make that your priority as you dont wanna risk baby come early and not having it. Are you due on the 10th, or is your ticker correct as they dont seem to match up? as im due 4days before you but ticker is much further ahead :wacko:

We plan on using a smaller bed in our room till she's sleeping through the night. I'm due the 17th but don't expect to get too much past the 1st honestly. She has been head down for a while and doc can always feel her head while doing internal examines, have been put off work due to contractions and my cervix is already gone soft for this stage... So we'll see.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, is she head down do you know? 
I like it, tell him you have to give birth to the baby :haha: or you chose one name he choses the other, ie one does 1st name one does middle name
Yes i def have, other than im going to the toilet every 2seconds, espeically when im stood up and all her weight is on my bladder, also going 5times a night :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, if you putting them in the crib striaght away i would make that your priority as you dont wanna risk baby come early and not having it. Are you due on the 10th, or is your ticker correct as they dont seem to match up? as im due 4days before you but ticker is much further ahead :wacko:
> 
> We plan on using a smaller bed in our room till she's sleeping through the night. I'm due the 17th but don't expect to get too much past the 1st honestly. She has been head down for a while and doc can always feel her head while doing internal examines, have been put off work due to contractions and my cervix is already gone soft for this stage... So we'll see.Click to expand...

Oh ok thanks, its just your other things says the 10th so was a bit confused. Yes if there is a high change baby will come early def get stuff ready. A cot isnt as important just focus on getting the one baby will sleep in 1st. Yes Chloe has been head down since 29weeks if not before (1st time i was told) but shes only just started to get lower


----------



## EmandBub

she's not moved head down yet :rofl:
feel like she's not ever going to come!
which right now suits me just fine 
i go so many times it's ridiculous!
i can't go anywhere with no toilets :-(

i might just tell him he can name the next baby :haha:
one's enough for me!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Is is laying sideways or fully head up then?
Hopefully she will turn for you soon you dont want her to be too long before she turns.

Yes i think its also as they get heavier. Plus in getting so much pressure on my pelvis, that was another reason fo rme getting on the ball a bit as it releaves the pressure while im on it.

Yes def tell him that, if he is just saying he doesnt like any of the names you chose. How can you win?
I can't beileive we getting so close to it being just a month until DD 
xx


----------



## EmandBub

she's transverse 
it's starting to seem more real..
i'm just going to try and steer him my way :-D
xxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

My bubs is alll the way turned over... or at least mostly! My husband laughs now because he can't imagine being upside down all the time would be comfortable... he told me I should stand on my head! :rofl: Said it wouoldn't hurt that much then lol. 

I don't really know how I feel about my birthing ball :| it makes my whoha hurt... kinda... But they say its really good for your body while pregnant... so I sit on the dang thing!


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> she's transverse
> it's starting to seem more real..
> i'm just going to try and steer him my way :-D
> xxxx

Gosh you need to start encouriging her to more round :haha: you dont want her to stay like that. I know. 2weeks 2 days and its 1 month to go. thats really scary. We will have our babys in a max of 8weeks 4days even if we go 2 weeks over thats nothing really :wacko:



ClaireNicole said:


> My bubs is alll the way turned over... or at least mostly! My husband laughs now because he can't imagine being upside down all the time would be comfortable... he told me I should stand on my head! :rofl: Said it wouoldn't hurt that much then lol.
> 
> I don't really know how I feel about my birthing ball :| it makes my whoha hurt... kinda... But they say its really good for your body while pregnant... so I sit on the dang thing!

Aww lol i know what you mean, i was thinking something similar the other day, how come the blood doesnt all rush to their head :rofl: and no i dont think it would be comfy.

I love my birthing ball it doesnt seem to hurt me at all. Have you cheaked you have the right posture and its inflated the right amount?


----------



## StonesWife

My hubby says the same thing: I should stand on my head! :haha: Should I be on my ball already? I was planning on using it during labor but should I be using it now, and what should I do on it?


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i know, but she won't move if she doesn't want to is my theory 
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

True, did the MW say if she thinsk she will move? I was told by my midwife she would be shocked if Chloe turned her self around now. she said she should stay head down


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> My hubby says the same thing: I should stand on my head! :haha: Should I be on my ball already? I was planning on using it during labor but should I be using it now, and what should I do on it?

It helps baby get lower and head down. But also help with back posture and pains if you are having back ache or pelvic pain


----------



## StonesWife

So just sit and bounce on it?


----------



## EmandBub

they didn't seem worried.. :shrug:
should i be?
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Bounce gently or roll your hips in a circle, or rock from side to side. Put your feet slightly apart when sat on it to get a good position for your pelvis


----------



## StonesWife

Well now I know where all be! I used to love sitting on my ball, don't recall why I stopped! Time to get back on it!


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> they didn't seem worried.. :shrug:
> should i be?
> xx

If their not i wouldnt be. Next time you see them if she is still sideways just mention it and see what they think. I know they can do things to encourage them to turn


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> Well now I know where all be! I used to love sitting on my ball, don't recall why I stopped! Time to get back on it!

:haha: i sit on mine near the sofa and res tlappy on sofa


----------



## EmandBub

i will do :hugs: thankyoou
i've not even gotten a birthing ball!
xx


----------



## juless

I'm not sure what position Rose is in currently.. Feels like she's always moving around! I'm currently washing her clothes to put away and it's taking foreeever! I don't have tons of clothing for her, but they just don't seem to want to dry, lol!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: they'll dry eventually ;-)
i've not bought too much coz I figure she'll grow so much at the beginning
once I know what size she is I can buy her more if i need to
xx


----------



## juless

I've been drying everything on the "ultra low" setting cause I'm paranoid it will all shrink so it's taking forever, lol! I'm almost done though! Not that I could go to bed now anyway, I'm too hungry! I've been starving this week, well, starving more than usual! I just ate a big bowl of Cheerios with a banana and there's still room for more!


----------



## MommyKC

I hope your wedding day was everything you hoped for BB! :hugs:

Phillippa - I have a few things I bought today (again! :haha:) that I need to wash for Alora but I wash it and put it away right away, as I go.... so her room is pretty well ready for her, except for moving a few things around and hanging up a few things on the walls! :D

Hi Em! :hugs:
Sorry you aren't feeling well. :(
Alora isnt head down, at least she wasn't at my scan last week. :( She's sideways too.
I hope she flips soon, or else Im going to start panicking!!! But they say they can flip right up until labour starts, so I wouldn't worry. I just want her to flip, for my own reassurance I guess. :shrug:


----------



## silver_penny

Abigail Rose is a beautiful name... I'm not biased at all :haha: That's one that we have chosen as a possibility for a girl. Abigail is a definite for us, but we haven't agreed fully on a middle name.

BB- hope everything was what you hoped and wished for on your special day!

I have to get my birthing ball out of storage yet. I have started to take my alfalfa though as its supposed to help prevent pph.

I went out shopping with my MIL today, and we had a great time going to all the craft stores, picking out patterns and stuff to make for LO when they arrive. Got this cute knitting book that has a bunch of patterns for stuffed animals such as piglets, froggies, teddy bears, penguins, etc. I can't wait to start on them!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

when did Kyree flip round?
i'm feeling a bit better 
how're you doing?? :hugs:

thankyoou! i love Abigail
:winkwink: 
xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

34 weeks... getting so close! Woop xx


----------



## EmandBub

happy 34 weeks! :hugs:
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Abigail is a lovely name hun! :thumbup:

Im not sure exactly when Kyree flipped, but I know by 33 weeks she was head-down (had an ultrasound done then). But they are all different... they say it's usually by 36 weeks that they should "get into position" and if they aren't by then, they might try to turn bubs for you or suggest doing exercises to get them to flip. :shrug:
I wouldn't worry - transverse is better than breech, at least transverse they are almost head-down!


----------



## EmandBub

that's very true :hugs:
some people have said that they're baby wasn't head down until even one day before the birth.. 
so i'll try not to worry too much ;-)
how're you and Kyree doing? 
& baby bump?
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah there's one lady I know who's baby was breech, so she even booked a c-section. Once they gave her the spinal to bring her into surgery, the baby flipped! :shock: Can you imagine?! :dohh: So don't worry. :hugs:

Kyree is good... napping at the moment so I have some time to relax myself. :D
I am good... starting to get more tired lately though. :wacko: But overall, Im great. Went shopping yesterday with my MIL and got more baby clothes (that I don't need but it's so hard to resist! :lol:) among other things, like a huge box of baby wipes! :haha:
I see my doctor tomorrow (since my MW is away this month) just for my checkup. Hopefully all is good! :thumbup:

How are you hun?
xx


----------



## EmandBub

wow! so baby turned at the last last minute?!
:rofl: poor lady!!
all that stress for nothing
xx

you find the cutest things ;-)
it's hard to resist buying all those tiny little things!
i'm sure all will be fine :hugs:

i'm good! just tired
baby decided not to let me sleep last night so finally managed to get to bed at 4am
& woke up again at 8am :-(
thank god for mid-day naps!
xx


----------



## MommyKC

lol yeah Im sure she wasn't too impressed, I think they went ahead with the c-section anyway because she already had the epidural. :wacko:

Yeah I love mid-day naps... but I rarely get them considering I work fulltime, but its nice to have them on weekends! :lol:

I dont sleep well either... not because bubs keeps me up, but I have to pee so often and can never seem to get comfortable.

xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww i would have been annoyed!!
they're the only things that get me through the day without falling asleep at the keyboard ;-)
i can't seem to find a comfy position the only one I want is to lie on my front and that's a little hard :haha:
xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

I've been having so much backpain, I just want to cry, the only thing that helps is standing but then my feet hurt. 

Tomorrow I'll be 31 wks, yay! Weird to think I might have a baby in 6 wks or so! But I think he's gonna be stubborn and wait as long as possible, but i'm kinda hoping for a halloween baby, which is only 6 days after my due date. Lol.


----------



## CaseyCakes

How can you tell what position they're in? LO just feels like he's all over the place, not really content in any one position.


----------



## CrazyTink

I worked it out by the fact that i could feel something round up beside my ribs (bum) firm along the left of my bump (the back) and most of the kicks were at the lower side of my bump on the right where the feet are i checked with the midwife last week and i was right, if you can work out where most of the kicks are then think if they are kicks (feet) or more firm movements (bum head) then trace the shape round x


----------



## MommyKC

Em - I like sleeping on my stomach too. I keep getting the urge to roll onto it at night and have to keep stopping myself. :wacko:

Casey - Its hard to tell exactly where they are, and up until 35-36 weeks, they can continue to flip regularly. So they may be breech one day, and head down the next. I feel movement EVERYWHERE: top, bottom, sides... so I have a hard time distinguishing exactly where she is too. :shrug: I think she still moves from day to day. And what you may think are kicks, can actually be little punches. ;)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that's so annoying! I just want to sleep for a bit :-(
xx


----------



## StonesWife

I'm a back sleeper girls... oh how I miss sleeping through the night without waking up to roll over. I can't sleep well on my sides...


----------



## juless

I moved up a space on my ticker! Whoohoo! So exciting!!
I'm having trouble staying on my side when I sleep too.. I keep waking up on my back! My lower back is hurting so badly too! I hate getting up to go to the bathroom so many times - getting out of bed then back in and trying to get comfortable again is a challenge!


----------



## StonesWife

juless said:


> I moved up a space on my ticker! Whoohoo! So exciting!!
> I'm having trouble staying on my side when I sleep too.. I keep waking up on my back! My lower back is hurting so badly too! I hate getting up to go to the bathroom so many times - getting out of bed then back in and trying to get comfortable again is a challenge!

Seriously! I totally agree! My lower back hurts, I can't sleep on my side, oh and my nose gets so stuffy at night... Ugh! I must be in the 3rd tri! :haha:


----------



## juless

I am enjoying the fact that I'm pregnant, enjoying feeling her kicks, but I have to be honest and say I can't wait for her to be here and for me to have my body back to it's normal self! I just feel so uncomfortable and achy ALL the time. It's so uncomfortable!


----------



## Newt4

I know how you feel. The rib pain, back pain and heart burn are starting to kick my ass. Plus now her kick to the ribs and hips really hurt now and she only 3+lb lol.


----------



## newmommy23

she broke another rib...i think she wants out! i'm so tired i can never get any sleep. and my feet hurt lol


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls, 

how is everyone doing?

I ended up at the hospital last night for monitoring as baby hardly moved all day, typical baby, as soon as they strapped on the monitor the baby started kicking! The midwife told em not to worry and I had still done the right thing going in and if it happens again to go back regardless.

Thankfully baby is kicking more today in his/her typical style so I am feeling alot better about that, baby clearly was just having a off day yesterday


----------



## starsunshine

ahhhh heartburn, I'm downing loads of gaviscon & rennie tablets and milk and yoghurts and nothing works!!!!! 
Buttonnose, I'm glad everything went ok last night, must have been scary but at least now you know everythings good :) 
I've started on the raspberry leaf tea - it's quite nice really. My friend came round the other day and gave me loads of baby stuff which was really nice of her & it's lovely stuff. 
I think I need to start thinking about my hospital bag as if I don't get it done this week, then I'll not do it until I'm 38 + wks which is probably too late! 
Any tips? I've read the sticky thread & have been gathering info for a while now from other people but I have to stay in hosp for at least 24 hrs after because of group B strep & if I don't get the antibiotics then I have to stay in 48 hrs, so I'm really packing for 48 hrs (best to be prepared).


----------



## Steffyxx

Hey everyone woke up feeling really excited that i get to meet my lil man in 8 weeks :) :happydance:

Star sunshine - :hugs: i have been suffering heartburn for about 10 weeks now and its horrible rennies get rid of it for like half hour and then it comes back even worse u just cant win !! 

Buttonnose - that must have been scary for you but glad lil ones ok and they all seem to kick alot the day after sign of the mischief to come i think lol

Hope all mums and bumps are okay today !!

xx


----------



## SaskySprite

Anyone ache to high heaven? I do not know how i'll manage the next 9 weeks. I can barely walk i feel so stiff.


----------



## mummygiraffe

I started getting the first lot of heartburn yesterday-I remember last time it kept me up ll night-not looking forawrd to that one!

Anyone else here really bored of waiting now-I am huge and I am uncorfortable and feel ready to have teh baby now-A whole 8 weeks left-even longer if over due :-(


----------



## MadamRose

Ive had loads of heartburn. I have it in bouts i get it loads for a few dyas then it goes for a few days and then comes back with vengance.

I think Chloe's is still tryin to get herself lower i notice more pressure on my bladder everyday. Not the most comfy thing ever.

I also toss and turn ever night. I find sleeping with a pillow under my bump really helps. Im also naughts i put 2 pillows under one side of my bum so im on my side but feel like im on my back as i used to sleep on my back. I think they are just getting us ready for when they come :rofl:

Im also very pis*ed off with my docs. I got a letter today asking for me to book a telephone appointment about my bloods. So i rang up and they said i can't have one for 2 weeks. What use is that. Last time they were bad they phoned me so hoping it might be good news for the HB but i hate the not knowing and worryign they could be bad. My Oh had his done 3weeks ago and when his letter said this his levels were completly normal so hoping mine are. I dont see why they could not just let me speak to the on call doctor about them, with me being preg ect.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls!

I've put my wedding report in my journal

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...excited-meet-our-baby-boy-79.html#post6619286


----------



## Steffyxx

BB ur day sounded amazing glad everything went well for you !! you look stunning too :) poor baby being squashed :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

I read the whole thing. Sounds like you had an amazing day, I'm so happy that it was all you hoped it would be. :happydance: You were absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

posted in your joural BB hun, you looed stunning.

button nose- glad LO is ok hun. Must have been scarey. 

well ladies. im moving into our house in about 2 weeks time. Private renting but its gorgeous and so perfect. Money is going to be so tight though but we need our own space as staying with the MIL at the moment and its DRIVING ME NUTS!!!!!!!! :(

Hope everyone is well. Not long now ladies. 6 weeks friday for me :shock:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!
Congrats again BB on your wedding, you looked gorgeous! :D

Last night was the first night I've gotten some nasty heartburn. :( I havent really had ANY until now, but right about now is when it started with my first daughter too... anyway, that wasn't fun. And I didn't sleep hardly at all, so I'm exhausted today. :sleep:
One of my best friends had her baby yesterday, and after seeing her... I just got more and more excited for Alora to arrive! I think that's what kept me up most of the night! :haha:

I see my doctor today (as my MW is away this month) for my checkup, hopefully everything is okay - I should get my ultrasound report back which I'm pretty anxious for.


----------



## starsunshine

congrats on your wedding BB - you look gorgeous. 
I found that if I chew on rennie's throughout the night I have a better chance of sleep so I keep a packet by my bedside.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had heartburn since about 6 weeks! Not nice!

I can't believe some of you girls only have 6 weeks left! I feel well behind! :lol:


----------



## Hann79

SaskySprite said:


> Anyone ache to high heaven? I do not know how i'll manage the next 9 weeks. I can barely walk i feel so stiff.

Hell yeah, my DD is rubbing my back for me as i type!! :haha:xxx


----------



## juless

BB - Congrats!! Your wedding looked gorgeous! You were so beautiful!!! That dress is sooo nice! Glad your day was as wonderful as you had hoped!!

As for heartburn, I've had it almost my whole pregnancy, though I'm finding it's getting worse all the time! I'm also having shortness of breath sometimes, just like I can't get enough air. I guess it's due to my lungs starting to get squished!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have moments where I feel like I'm all baby! He sticks his bum under my ribs and the only way I can be comfortable is to lay down!

Nice to hear from you Laura :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone else's bump really itchy?


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats BB. :)


----------



## starsunshine

Hi everyone, it's a bit off topic but my students all passed giving me a 100% pass rate - woohoo!!!!!! I love my job sometimes & today I'm going to love it!!!!!!!!! I'm not in school celebrating with them as I haven't got a car (3 buses + 2 hrs there then all that back again far too much for me!!!) but I'm going to celebrate at home - yippee! :happydance::thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brill starsunshine! :D


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> I have moments where I feel like I'm all baby! He sticks his bum under my ribs and the only way I can be comfortable is to lay down!
> 
> Nice to hear from you Laura :D


thanks hun, i do lurk sometimes but since being on mat leave and with the move and things i just dont really get the time to come on. I have a very itchy bump to. think its just how quick its expanding. lol. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope the move goes well, I would HATE living with the in laws!
My bump doesn't seem to be getting bigger but it itchs like mad!


----------



## ClaireNicole

BB- My hubs and I don't really think your pregnant :rofl: I was like "BABYYYYY Look at these pictures of this girl whos just as far along as me" and he looked and went back to what he was doing and then was like wait HUH lol. 

Your pictures are fantastic! You looked amazing on your wedding day!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies,
So I found out yesterday that I failed my first glucose test... :(... AGAIN, just like with my first daughter.
So I go back in next Monday to have the 2-hour test. I'm dreading it, I got really sick last time. :( But hopefully I pass like I did last time, otherwise I'm going to cry! :cry: It seems to be one thing after the other lately, that keeps going wrong. My pregnancy has been GREAT! I don't get it. :nope:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Ohhhhh MommyKC I HEAR YOU! I had my 3 hour glucose test and it was soooooo bad :( and NOW Today I'm going to talk to a diabetes councelor because I failed :(.... well I half failed my test... not that I really understand all that :| Good Luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

ClaireNicole said:


> BB- My hubs and I don't really think your pregnant :rofl: I was like "BABYYYYY Look at these pictures of this girl whos just as far along as me" and he looked and went back to what he was doing and then was like wait HUH lol.
> 
> Your pictures are fantastic! You looked amazing on your wedding day!

I definately am pregnant :lol: Our baby is throwing a party in my belly right now and no it's not wind :rofl:

Kate that sucks! :( Let us know how you get on at your next one!


----------



## juless

I had a great day! Found a little cute netbook at Walmart for $230 (Canadian)! I had been looking into getting one since I usually use my huge laptop. It gets really warm, plus as pricey as it was, I hate using it for the internet all the time and the amount of wear it gets. I really got it as a gaming computer (mostly for the Sims 3, lol!) so I'm really glad to have a little internet computer now and I can give my good one a break! Plus with how heavy and hot it is it was tiring me out to use it!


----------



## StonesWife

Just got my bump pics back thought I'd share some with you girls. Here's the link to my fb page where they are:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=201475&id=551411496&l=ba54c631b5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely StonesWife!
Can't wait to have mine done :D


----------



## starsunshine

wow, I like the black and white photo. Looks great!


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> Hi ladies,
> So I found out yesterday that I failed my first glucose test... :(... AGAIN, just like with my first daughter.
> So I go back in next Monday to have the 2-hour test. I'm dreading it, I got really sick last time. :( But hopefully I pass like I did last time, otherwise I'm going to cry! :cry: It seems to be one thing after the other lately, that keeps going wrong. My pregnancy has been GREAT! I don't get it. :nope:



Oh hun, I really feel for you, I had a test on friday and I felt terrible, luckily enough I passed, I really hope you get through the next one:thumbup:xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im 34 weeks today :happydance: baby could be here in just 3weeks but no more than 8 :yippe: 
Had a bit of a fright today i was having regular tightnigs on bump whilst out shopping but got home and relaxed for a bit and its all calmed down now.

Im also allowed my homebirth :happydance: My iron levels and feratin levels are high enough for MW to be completly fine with me having a homebirth. Iron was 11.5 and feritin was 19 (should have been 20) but she said it will rise by 37 weeks. Im just so happy :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: it shows that if you push for a HB the midwives often come round to them as she was complelty against it at 1st. I will get a homebirth visit next week, they will also do antenatal appointment at the same time to save me having to go to the surgery. At this appointment next week they will book me in for a 38 week scan im so excited :D

Sorry to hear about the glucose test kate. Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Today was day 1 of me being diabetic... I guess officially lol. I met with the dietician yesterday... and I think she might be statan... she was red and had a tail and horns and a pitch fork lookin thing :D Now i have to prick my stupid finger (which is still so much better then giving myself a shot so thank god for that) like 4 times a day. I have no idea what I'm going to eat now :| I get really hungry.... she wants me to not go over 60 grams of carbs on every meal.... no fatty meats... no bacon... she only wants me drinking water.... And she doens't want me to have more then 3 cups of milk a day... AND she doesn't want me losing any weight... I have to check to make sure the weight loss protein isn't in my urine every morning.... I'm like WHAT?!?! :( I'm prepared for the next few months to stink food wise lol


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh claire sounds like a lot to have to do, And no bacon. I couldnt do the 3 glasses of milk i love milk.
Hpe you managed to keep it under control


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good Phillippa! :yipee:
Claire that doesn't sound nice, what a shame :(

Look at my growth spurt!

Finally growth!!! :yipee:

28 Weeks
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/28Weeks.jpg

31 Weeks 3 Days
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/313.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

BB wonderful growth spurt :D
This was me today
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/34weeks.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good :)


----------



## MadamRose

I can tell she is getting squished now


----------



## Newt4

Nice bumps ladies. 

Claire I would die if I couldnt eat bacon!


----------



## going_crazy

ClaireNicole said:


> Today was day 1 of me being diabetic... I guess officially lol. I met with the dietician yesterday... and I think she might be statan... she was red and had a tail and horns and a pitch fork lookin thing :D Now i have to prick my stupid finger (which is still so much better then giving myself a shot so thank god for that) like 4 times a day. I have no idea what I'm going to eat now :| I get really hungry.... she wants me to not go over 60 grams of carbs on every meal.... no fatty meats... no bacon... she only wants me drinking water.... And she doens't want me to have more then 3 cups of milk a day... AND she doesn't want me losing any weight... I have to check to make sure the weight loss protein isn't in my urine every morning.... I'm like WHAT?!?! :( I'm prepared for the next few months to stink food wise lol

Hi hun, sorry to hear you're goin through this :hugs:
What I don't inderstand is why it's so different over here....... I was told that bacon is one thing that actually I can eat whenever I like - they recommended bacon and eggs for breakfast as it''s so low in carbs! Also, check if you're allowed Pepsi Max as it's the one fizzy drink I can have without worrying - it has no sugar and no carbs in it (here in the UK anyway!)

I don't bother with my sugar levels regularly, as I did for 2 weeks and they all came back normal. Now I do my morning sugars twice a week and also test twice a week after a main meal. So far (for me) baby is fine, I'm fine too, and I've just had my appointment with the diabetic consultant and she has said if the sugars were affecting me or baby, my amniotic fluid levels would be sky high, and also me & baby would be HUGE by now!! Baby is measuring big, but I wasn't expecting a small baby, my last DD was 9lb 8oz :D

I wish you lots of luck hun xxxxxxxx

How's everyone else?? Lovely pics Stoneswife :D xxxxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Yeah thats crazy that things are so different! They don't even want me loading up on eggs because they are so high fat... they are like ... egg whites :| and eww. I ate breakfast and tested my sugars 2 hours later and they were lower then when I woke up so I'm HOPING that after a few weeks I can maybe just go back to mostly normal minus a few high sugar things like Soda. ... I do think pepsi Max and coke zero are allowed... maybe. My Dietician is seriously nuts though! I'm a big girl to start with lol. but my amnio fluid is low... and baby is measuring dead on... so I don't think anything is affecting me too bad... and she treats me like i'm about to go into a diabetic coma :|


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: going_crazy

I'm good thanks, went to my 1st Parentcraft class yesterday, it was a breasfeeding workshop and was 3 hours long! Parts where boring but I think that was more down to the room being so warm and me being so tired, I couldn't stop yawning!

I'm glad I went, there was a few things I wasn't sure about like bringing a bottle in aswell as breastfeeding, expressing milk etc and it really helped, it cleared up a lot of my questions.

I honestly thought breastfeeding would be easy and that you basically just put baby on your boob, I didn't realise they have to be in a certain position mouthwise etc.

Last night I was in the bath and I noticed a lump of browny coloured jelly in the water, I crapped myself! I've no idea what I thought it was but I didn't think it was good. I text my sister and she said aslong as it wasn't blood stained (which it wasn't) that I should be fine. Any of you girls had this?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Last night I was in the bath and I noticed a lump of browny coloured jelly in the water, I crapped myself! I've no idea what I thought it was but I didn't think it was good. I text my sister and she said aslong as it wasn't blood stained (which it wasn't) that I should be fine. Any of you girls had this?

It may have been your mucus plug, sometimes they come away even if your not ready to go into labour. Don't worry it will just reform again


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: 

32 weeks today :happydance: in 5 weeks my baby could be here (wishful thinking) lol but a max of 10 weeks thats not long at all 

I keep having really horrible dreams that i leave my lil one places and then forget i have him and i dont know how to look after him anyone else getting these ? or am i just a wierdo lol ?? 

hope you and bumps are all doing well on this shitty day


----------



## EmandBub

heya girlies and bumparoos! :hugs:
hope you're all doing well!

BB, I saw your wedding photos! you looked gorgeous!
i'll second that comment of 'where was bump'! you hid it so well 

Steffy, i've had those :-(
the worst i've had so far is that social services came round and told me i was unfit to take care of her and that i wouldn't ever see her again, even if i tried.
it was horrible! i think i'm just becoming paranoid.. :blush:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I haven't really had any dreams of me having her or not being able to look after her. Mine are more that im pregnant forever and things like that :haha: 
I really hope not


----------



## starsunshine

Anyone not had the "there's an actual baby in me" realisation? I'm wondering when it hits home!!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Wow ladies, your bumps are gorgeous!!! I feel huge compared to you both! :haha:

And as for watching diets, I have been watching my sugars for the last week since I&#8217;m going for my 2-hour glucose test on Monday. I&#8217;m hoping if I stay away from most sugar for a week beforehand, maybe it will help me pass the darn test so I don&#8217;t have to deal with all of that. :(
I feel for you Claire! That&#8217;s what I&#8217;m hoping to avoid. :hugs:

So I&#8217;m 31 weeks today. I can&#8217;t believe baby is full-term in 6 weeks. :yipee: Time is going fast, although I have noticed it&#8217;s starting to slow down a bit now that I&#8217;m getting closer to the end! :shrug:


----------



## MommyKC

I've had dreams like that, they are actually very common in pregnancy. It's just your insecurities coming out in your dreams. ;) They suck, but they don't indicate anything.
I used to have dreams about leaving my daughter in a hot car or forgetting to change her diaper... things I would NEVER do... but I had dreams about it. :(


----------



## Steffyxx

Mommy kc yeah thats what i dream about that i have had him for like weeks and then suddenly realise ive never changed his nappy lol , yesterdays was wierd i got all stressed out that my mom had put two packs of buscuits in the streiliser:shrug: i dont know where my brain gets it from honestly lol ! 

Well decided to start packing my hospital bag today might be a lil bit early but i like to be prepared lol off to primarni to get some nighties lol anyone know where the best place to get maternity pads from ?

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I think Mat pads are a good price from most of the supermarkets. Asda often have them on 2packs for £2. I also got my disposable pants from there on the same offer, in their little angels range. 

My hospital bag is alsmost packed, other than things like toiletries and camera that you just cant put in. Its packed this early and i hope i dont need it. I just wanted to be organised incase. 

Im so happy I only have 40 days to go until due day :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Thanks ill be off to asda later then aswell :) my ticker seems to have dissapeared lol STRANGE ! 

40 days wow that will go soooo quick ! Im on 55 i have a note on my laptop that goes down every day so sad :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless i have the NHS pregnancy desktop on mine :haha: tells you which week your in which always confuses me as when im 34+1 it goes to 35 as its the week your in rather than the other way :haha: But you can also click that and it says how many days left :D 

Yes ive found ive got loads of stuff from asda. They do nipple cream and everything, and baby wash and cotton wool ect.


----------



## trumpetbum

It's exciting to think that in just 14 days the very first of The October bumpkins will be 'full term'.


----------



## MadamRose

trumpetbum said:


> It's exciting to think that in just 14 days the very first of The October bumpkins will be 'full term'.

Gosh is that it?? its 19 days for me until im full term and im so excited :D 

Are things still looking good for your homebirth?


----------



## trumpetbum

It doesn't seem long does it :lol: 

They seem to be :) I see my m/w on Sept 3rd, the last 6 weeks since I saw her have flown in tbh. I'm a little unsure as to how he is lying but other than that we seem to be on course. I feel like it's been too easy this time arranging everything so someone will pull the rug out from under me. How about you?


----------



## MadamRose

yes its going well, i get a phone call at the stsrt of this week coming to arrange home visit. my iron levels went up and now its all go :D


----------



## starsunshine

trumpetbum said:


> It's exciting to think that in just 14 days the very first of The October bumpkins will be 'full term'.

woah - hang on there, 14 days, now starting to freak out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe it, only 14 days!!? I remember us being in 1st Tri!
Won't be long until we all start going into labour one by one! :shock:

It still hasn't hit me that I'm having a baby, I mean I know theres a baby in my belly but it just still doesn't seem real? :shrug:

He's been a right little monkey recently, sticking his bum and feet in my ribs! He kicked me so hard yesterday in the ribs I shot out of my chair and nearly burst into tears it hurt that much, my husband was well shocked!

I won't be on much this weekend, if at all to be honest. Mum has booked us 2 nights in a B&B in Blackpool so we can have some "us" time before Beany Boy arrives, it should be nice, just hoping the weather stays good! We go tonight and come back Sunday. :)


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, by the end of the day it feels like my ribs are completely bruised, it hurts to sit up and I just can't get comfy until I get to bed. This LO will have a lot of answering to do when s/he arrives!


----------



## silver_penny

oh, and I just finished knitting a pair of socks for this LO. I'm going to start knitting this cute stuffed elephant too.:haha: Hopefully I will get it done in time for LO's arrival...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww knitted socks! Post a piccy :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone notice our thread has been moved to a different room? :shrug:


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, its been here for a few days now :( but I always go to subscribed threads to find it!

Here's the site that has the pattern for the knitted socks I made: https://www.3gcs.com/adcock/free%20patterns/newborn_socks.htm

I made mine with a blue base and a seafoam green accent color. Super cute!


----------



## MadamRose

I hadnt until you just said it then


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sucks! :(

Any October girls that have just joined won't find us!


----------



## aurora

silver_penny said:


> oh, and I just finished knitting a pair of socks for this LO. I'm going to start knitting this cute stuffed elephant too.:haha: Hopefully I will get it done in time for LO's arrival...

I think I have to give up the knitting projects I have in progress. I woke up today and realized whats been wrong with my hands the past few days. Carpal tunnel. :cry:


----------



## MommyKC

Wow I can&#8217;t believe that! In 14 days, babies due October 1st are full term!!! :shock: Crazy! I can&#8217;t believe that in less than 6 weeks, I&#8217;m full term and I&#8217;m due the end of October (28th)! It's going to drive me nuts I bet, being one of the last on here to have my baby! Im going to be having some serious baby envy!!! :haha:

Trumbetbum &#8211; I know you feel. My first pregnancy with my first daughter was pretty perfect, so I keep feeling like SOMETHING has to go wrong this time. :( And I have had SOME issues, like low lying placenta (which is okay now), baby is still transverse (I think?) and I may have gestational diabetes. :dohh: But I keep worrying that how can I get THAT lucky? To have two healthy pregnancies? So I'm just waiting for something to happen. :(

BB &#8211; I remember us being in first tri too...actually no I don't, I joined at 14 weeks!:haha: But I can&#8217;t believe how fast things are going. Like I said, I think things are starting to slow down a bit because were getting closer to the end, but I still can&#8217;t believe we&#8217;re all in 30+ weeks now! And October babies will start being born VERY soon! So exciting!
Have fun at the B&B this weekend! I wish I could do something like that! :sulk: :lol:

I noticed they moved the thread too. But I always access it from my previous posts or subscribed threads, so I hadn&#8217;t noticed until I tried to go through Third Tri to find it. I don&#8217;t like where it&#8217;s moved though.

Anyway, happy Friday everyone! It&#8217;s a long weekend for me as I&#8217;m off Monday! Sure, I&#8217;m going to do my 2-hr GTT that day but it&#8217;s still a day OFF! :rofl: Can&#8217;t wait for this day to be done!


----------



## MadamRose

bit of a dilemma ladies https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/401804-really-scared-waters-question.html
not sure if im being ott


----------



## ClaireNicole

Why would they move the thread? I'm to pregnant to have to adjust to changes!!! PUT IT BACK PEOPLE!!! 

Due- I answered on that thread :D


----------



## trumpetbum

Due#1-2010 said:


> yes its going well, i get a phone call at the stsrt of this week coming to arrange home visit. my iron levels went up and now its all go :D

Fantastic. :) That's great news!!


----------



## Newt4

Anyone who is getting bad heartburn go on zantac. Its wonderful! Only woke up once last night for a pee. Usually its 4-5 times a night with acid indigestion. I feel so refreshed.


----------



## StonesWife

Due#1-2010 said:


> bit of a dilemma ladies https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/401804-really-scared-waters-question.html
> not sure if im being ott

Posted in your thread... you're not overreacting! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks just waiting for Dh's auntie now
Wriggley will update you as soon as i know more


----------



## helenbun2005

hey all!
im moving to this lounge area as im due end of sept and as my son was 11 days late, and im conviced my daughter will do the same sort of thing, im sure i will end up having an October Bumpkin!
So hi!
Im helen and now 36 weeks pg, so a bit further on than a few of you,but like i said, im sure it wont make a jot of difference! hi to all! x


----------



## lolababes

I wondered where this had gone..... hey all hope we are all okay :wacko:


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - I answered in your other thread. Best of luck hun, Im sure everything will be okay! :hugs:

Welcome Helen! :hi: Im due the END of October, and Im assuming this baby will be late like my first daughter (5 days late)... but Im stubborn and staying in the October Bumpkins because November feels too far! :haha: And, Alora has been measuring at least 1-2 weeks ahead my whole pregnancy (as oppose to first daughter who measured slightly behind or right on time) so you NEVER know, maybe... just MAYBE this baby will be a little earlier! ;)


----------



## Wriggley

*UPDATE
*
Due#1-2010 - got to hospital and had urine tested - which showed something called keton which normally shows up when someone has not eaten anything for a week so they are a bit concerned about that.

She has had an internal which showed that shes got a server water infection which was what caused the gush -

shes got to have something to eat and drink and they are going to reassess her in 1 hour.

mainly concerned about the keton thing at the moment.


----------



## Newt4

Wow, crazy. I hope she gets better.

Anyone know anything about JynxPhD? Did she have her twins?


----------



## StonesWife

And does anyone know how our first October Bumpkin is doing... I searched the threads but can't find any updates and I know they're there!!


----------



## EmandBub

hope everything's OK Phillippa!!
i must have missed the thread?!
xxxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

StonesWife said:


> And does anyone know how our first October Bumpkin is doing... I searched the threads but can't find any updates and I know they're there!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today-14.html

He's doing great :)


----------



## Wriggley

*UPDATE*

Phillippa was sent home at 12:30.

The Ketone level was still really high after eating so a midwife is going to go round hers today to recheck the level.


----------



## MadamRose

thanks for all the support ladies i put this on my thread but will post it here to 
Thanks for updating wriggley, and thanks for all the support ladies
I was ment to be seen by the community midwife by 2pm today. I rang the hospital and expalined this hadn't happened and was given the numbers to get hold of them. Well now the community midwive is too busy so i will be seen by them tomorrow, with the hope the ketons are not showing.
They midwives are baffled after eating the food they gave me and waiting for them to get into my system how the levels didnt go down. On antibiotics for the urine infection so hpefully that will settle that side of things down too.


----------



## Hann79

Due#1-2010 said:


> thanks for all the support ladies i put this on my thread but will post it here to
> Thanks for updating wriggley, and thanks for all the support ladies
> I was ment to be seen by the community midwife by 2pm today. I rang the hospital and expalined this hadn't happened and was given the numbers to get hold of them. Well now the community midwive is too busy so i will be seen by them tomorrow, with the hope the ketons are not showing.
> They midwives are baffled after eating the food they gave me and waiting for them to get into my system how the levels didnt go down. On antibiotics for the urine infection so hpefully that will settle that side of things down too.

Hope you are ok hun!! xxx


----------



## Newt4

Hope you feel better and get thoes ketons down :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh so THIIIIS is where this thread went! Was well confused lol xx


----------



## MommyKC

Glad everything is okay Phillippa and the ketones can get under control! :hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

33 weeks for me(in a couple hours)! Wooohooo :wohoo: I know pretty pointless but its exciting to think in 4 weeks I'll be term and in no more than 9 weeks I'll be a mommy to miss Athena Raine!!! :kiss::happydance::cloud9: Hope you girls have an amazing Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

31 week today :) Do I move up a box today?!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hope you are feeling well soon Phillipa x

Happy 33 weeks Stoneswife and happy 31 weeks Newmommy23 :happydance:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey everyone!
Hope all ladie's and bumps are doing ok!
Haven't been on in awhile, had my doctors appt Friday, and everything was wonderful, baby is head down, he even let OH feel the head, he was amazed  Tomorrow I'm 32 weeks, getting so close!


----------



## Newt4

Had my first Bh yesterday. They were so not pleasant.


----------



## StonesWife

BH are not fun at all!!! They make my stomach ache from all the tension...


----------



## Newt4

I thought i was going into labour at times. They lasted all night. I figured if I could sleep through them I was most likely fine and didnt have to go to the labour ward.


----------



## EmandBub

hope all you girlies and bumps are having a good week!
how is everyone anyway?
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi everyone sorry i didnt update yesterday, but the ketons were nowhere to be seen. The midwife who saw me yesterday went as far to say that she thinks it may have been the hospitals test :wacko: with it being the same twice even after eating.
Well she cheaked Chloe over again, and did whole anenatal check just so she could say she did the works and i was shocked when she said that im 1/5 engaged, i know its not much but its a step in the right direction im so happy :D


----------



## Hann79

newmommy23 said:


> 31 week today :) Do I move up a box today?!

Me too!! :happydance:


----------



## Red Rose

Glad all is okay Due#1-2010 and that ketones have all gone. 1/5 engaged is a step in the right direction for sure! My MW never records how engaged I am. When I asked, she said "well babies head is sure down there, but I can still feel the majority of it". Not particularly helpful! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

I think once it engages they tell you as i have never been told before. I had been told since 29 weeks she was head down, ut 1st time ive been told about being engaged.


----------



## StonesWife

So glad you're doing good Due!!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hello everyone! I'm in Wisconsin Dells with the hubs this week!!! For a work thing lol but we're staying in CHULA VISTA which is AWESOME! I just took a bath in the biggest tub I've ever seen lol

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Newt4

Please take one for me too. My tub is way too small and uncomfortable. Anyone know when we stop growing? I remember hearing something about your bump stops growing at 36 weeks or something......


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well our weekend didn't go as planned! :(

We set off for our minimoon on Friday, just got onto the motorway and the engine light came on on the car and then started to lose power so we had to pull over onto the hard shoulder! We rang the AA and they said they would send someone out ASAP. So we stood at the side of the motorway freezing waiting for the AA! Luckily it only took them about half an hour to get to us! Vauxhalls are stupid, for some reason Vauxhall have made it so that the AA can't access error codes so they can't fix it!:wacko:

We managed to drive the car to the garage with the AA man following us and we left it parked outside as it was shut and then the AA man gave us a lift home. So that was the end of our minimoon! The car is pissing me off! We have had it back 2 weeks and after having paid £700 to have it fixed and put through it's MOT (which it passed) you expect it to fricking work! :growlmad:

So Saturday morning we got up and went to the garage and basically went scatty on their arses, we don't have anymore money so they're not getting anymore! We demanded a courtesy car (played the "my wife might go into labour" card) which they didn't want to give us but in the end gave us the ugliest car ever! :rofl: Chevrolet Spark!

On Friday night (which I put down to stress) I was having pains in my bump and quite low down, we went home to bed and I woke up Saturday morning with period pains and an upset stomach so I rang the community midwifes to ask for reassurance but they asked me to go up to the delivery suite.

We arrived at the hospital at just after 12noon and I was prodded and poked, my bump hurt to be touched :( They put me on the monitor and baby was fine :D but I did have the odd Braxton Hick, the Doctors where useless they had no idea why I was in pain and not once did an internal :shrug: At about 4pm the Doctor came in and prodded me again and said that he thought we where both ok but he would need to speak to the senior registrar. He then came back in and said I wasn't allowed to go home and that they wanted to test me for pre-eclampsia :shock:

I sent hubby out to get us both a KFC and I sat in bed with all sorts of horrible things going through my head! 

Hubby came back and we sat and munched our KFC, then at around 7pm the Doctor came back and said my bloods where normal (Thank God!) and that we could go home.

I am so relieve that everything is ok but I just don't understand why I'm still in pain :( He's starting to engage which is I guess why I keep getting sharp pains in my cervix but what's with the period pains? I thought BH's weren't supposed to hurt either?

How are you all?
Glad everything is ok Phillippa!


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Well our weekend didn't go as planned! :(
> 
> We set off for our minimoon on Friday, just got onto the motorway and the engine light came on on the car and then started to lose power so we had to pull over onto the hard shoulder! We rang the AA and they said they would send someone out ASAP. So we stood at the side of the motorway freezing waiting for the AA! Luckily it only took them about half an hour to get to us! Vauxhalls are stupid, for some reason Vauxhall have made it so that the AA can't access error codes so they can't fix it!:wacko:
> 
> We managed to drive the car to the garage with the AA man following us and we left it parked outside as it was shut and then the AA man gave us a lift home. So that was the end of our minimoon! The car is pissing me off! We have had it back 2 weeks and after having paid £700 to have it fixed and put through it's MOT (which it passed) you expect it to fricking work! :growlmad:
> 
> So Saturday morning we got up and went to the garage and basically went scatty on their arses, we don't have anymore money so they're not getting anymore! We demanded a courtesy car (played the "my wife might go into labour" card) which they didn't want to give us but in the end gave us the ugliest car ever! :rofl: Chevrolet Spark!
> 
> On Friday night (which I put down to stress) I was having pains in my bump and quite low down, we went home to bed and I woke up Saturday morning with period pains and an upset stomach so I rang the community midwifes to ask for reassurance but they asked me to go up to the delivery suite.
> 
> We arrived at the hospital at just after 12noon and I was prodded and poked, my bump hurt to be touched :( They put me on the monitor and baby was fine :D but I did have the odd Braxton Hick, the Doctors where useless they had no idea why I was in pain and not once did an internal :shrug: At about 4pm the Doctor came in and prodded me again and said that he thought we where both ok but he would need to speak to the senior registrar. He then came back in and said I wasn't allowed to go home and that they wanted to test me for pre-eclampsia :shock:
> 
> I sent hubby out to get us both a KFC and I sat in bed with all sorts of horrible things going through my head!
> 
> Hubby came back and we sat and munched our KFC, then at around 7pm the Doctor came back and said my bloods where normal (Thank God!) and that we could go home.
> 
> I am so relieve that everything is ok but I just don't understand why I'm still in pain :( He's starting to engage which is I guess why I keep getting sharp pains in my cervix but what's with the period pains? I thought BH's weren't supposed to hurt either?
> 
> How are you all?
> Glad everything is ok Phillippa!

:nope:Awww hunni, you poor thing!! I'd have a massive go at the Vauxhall garage that you took it too in the first place, tell them that they must have missedsomething and that they ruined your minimoon and your last opportunity to get away before the baby is born.... They might compensate you!! And they damn well should too!!
I'm havingthe same sharp pains in cervix but thats my babies fingers sratching, (terrified she will break my waters in the night) but I don't know what they period pains are??!! I have just put it down to ligament pain but I hope it goes ASAP!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I'm thinking ligament pain too.it's not nice :( I'm terrified of going into labour early! I keep talking to Beany Boy and telling him he has to wait at least 4 and a half weeks, 37 weeks is the earliest he is allowed out!

Forgot to write in my other post, the people who own the B&B have been brill and have said that we can swap for another weekend once we have our car back :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry the weekend away didn't go to plan :hugs: 
Yes ive been told Chloe is 1/5 engaged and just before i was told this and since i often get stabing pain below im guessing its everthing starting to stretch and soften so they can fit.
And period pain is not nice :hugs: glad everything is ok with LO. And glad the b&b have been really good about it :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Phillipa glad everything is ok now and bubs is starting to engage :) 

BB - aww that must have been a real downer but how nice of them to offer you another weekend ! 

Well 33 weeks on thursday ! cant belive how quick its flying by specially as im off work on maternity now i though it would be dragging :shrug:

Me and the OH went to brean and weston super mare the weekend and it has absolubtley knackered me out walking miles and miles and now im sunburnt and my freckles have come out with a vengence lol but guess that was our last weekend away before baby comes so glad the weather stayed nice ! 

x


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh I'm thinking ligament pain too.it's not nice :( I'm terrified of going into labour early! I keep talking to Beany Boy and telling him he has to wait at least 4 and a half weeks, 37 weeks is the earliest he is allowed out!
> 
> Forgot to write in my other post, the people who own the B&B have been brill and have said that we can swap for another weekend once we have our car back :)

Just seen from your ticker that your 32 + 3 I had my daughter the same day and honestly she is fine now!! Was a bit scary at first and i was only 20 at the time but she is 10 now and has the reading age of a 16yr old. I think I probably have 4 weeks max left, but supposedly having a c section in 7 weeks.
Just keep smiling hun and your beany noy wil stay where he is :thumbup: xxx


----------



## laura6914

hey all :wave:

BB im so sorry things didnt work out for you. Bloody garage, i would be making complaints. 

I havent read through the hundreds of posts as i dont come on much ad there is wayyyyy too much to catch up on. I think my LO will be making an early appearence. Been getting back ache and period pains for the past few days. I hope he can stay put for a few more weeks as we are movin house mid sept. 

xxx


----------



## juless

I've been feeling slight period pains at times - I'm pretty sure they're when I get BH because I feel the tightening during it. It isn't overly painful or anything and goes away quickly though so I have been assuming its my uterus contracting and stretching and all. (I used to get REALLY bad period pains, so these are just mild comparitively). I have an appointment tommorow so will be asking my doctor about it to make sure though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not nice is it Laura!? That's what mine is. Also on wednesday (TMI ALERT) I was in the bath and noticed a lump of brown yellowy coloured jelly so I've been panicking since!

Keep me updated if anything happens and you can't get online Laura, you have my number :)


----------



## silver_penny

With my first, my fundal height only got to 36 cm (I was consistently measuring behind 2cm throughout my pregnancy) Now, with this one, I have been measuring ahead and I am already measuring 35.5 cm. Should be interesting to see how much longer (bigger) I go, since I'm only in the middle of week 33. I have my fingers crossed for at least another 3 1/2 weeks, but as long as LO comes out healthy I'll be happy! Pointless post really...

BB, hopefully your LO hangs in there a little bit longer, but know that if he does come any time soon, he should be fine! :hugs:


----------



## juless

Anyone else's "lady bits" REALLY painful? Like all the muscles in that area are aching and sore? If I sit for a while and get up it's hard to walk for a bit! My whole pelvis area gets sore too... gonna check with my doctor though. It's been happening for a long time, but getting worse lately.


----------



## StonesWife

juless said:


> Anyone else's "lady bits" REALLY painful? Like all the muscles in that area are aching and sore? If I sit for a while and get up it's hard to walk for a bit! My whole pelvis area gets sore too... gonna check with my doctor though. It's been happening for a long time, but getting worse lately.

Totally normal hun! Mine do it too and doc says its just my hips loosening and widening for baby to come through them... Its really painful sometimes, I can barely walk at times!!!


----------



## juless

Thanks, that's a relief! It is so uncomfortable and painful, isn't it? When I feel like this I just remind myself it will ALL be worth it in a few months!


----------



## StonesWife

juless said:


> Thanks, that's a relief! It is so uncomfortable and painful, isn't it? *When I feel like this I just remind myself it will ALL be worth it in a few months!*

I have to tell myself this daily. I find the end of my pregnancy is becoming kinda depressing... I'm off work and home alone most days, I've got pregnancy induced carpal tunnel, am on pelvic rest (no sex) due to contractions, I just gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks, I sleep in a recliner due to my arms going numb.... I hate to sound so miserable but it starting to take a toll on my emotions. Of course I love my lil girl and its all worth it for her but its starting to feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever... I miss the begining when I was the "lucky one" with no MS and had it easy....:cry:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Had my first childbirthin class last night, it was great, they mainly just told us everything that would happen, OH got sick listening to all the gory bits. Lol. I was the youngest in the class, i'm only 21 and I felt like a baby. 

juless- I've also felt that pain, feels like pressure and pain, I just lay on my side becausd standing, walking, and sitting are too uncomfortable.

So I'm still being mistaken for like 6 months pregnant, I'm 32 weeks and no one believes me! It's so frustrating I wish my bump was a little bit bigger so people would actually think I was pregnant.


----------



## StonesWife

CaseyCakes said:


> So I'm still being mistaken for like 6 months pregnant, I'm 32 weeks and no one believes me! It's so frustrating I wish my bump was a little bit bigger so people would actually think I was pregnant.

Don't wish too much... I always am told I look like I'm over due or have twins... Just another depressing point to add to my list...:cry:


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh! Stoneswife! I feel your pain! Only I wasn't the lucky one in first tri... I was the one who threw up untill almost 5 months pregnant :| and NOW I'm just fat and I feel like my husband must just barf looking at me :| I'm not having sex much because it freakin hurts!! Its miserable!! I just want my body back!!! We're gonne be done soon!!! But I know what you mean when you say you feel like your going to be pregnant forever! I'm even miserably pregnant in my dreams :(

My downstairs is def on the hurt too!! And like I think its my cervix because its not even something that has ever hurt on my body.... grrr right!

BUT ... I'm in the Dells with my husband and for the first time ever... I have a reason to look like crap in a bathing suit lol so thats an upside


----------



## StonesWife

ClaireNicole said:


> Oh! Stoneswife! I feel your pain! Only I wasn't the lucky one in first tri... I was the one who threw up untill almost 5 months pregnant :| and NOW I'm just fat and I feel like my husband must just barf looking at me :| I'm not having sex much because it freakin hurts!! Its miserable!! I just want my body back!!! We're gonne be done soon!!! But I know what you mean when you say you feel like your going to be pregnant forever! I'm even miserably pregnant in my dreams :(
> 
> My downstairs is def on the hurt too!! And like I think its my cervix because its not even something that has ever hurt on my body.... grrr right!
> 
> BUT ... I'm in the Dells with my husband and for the first time ever... I have a reason to look like crap in a bathing suit lol so thats an upside

:hugs: Thanks hun! Enjoy your time in the Dells! Its gorgeous there!


----------



## juless

I'm going to go take a nice hot bath.. I think that should help with the aches and pains! :) I feel bad complaining, because here I am - so lucky to have my baby healthy. I'm lucky just to BE pregnant. I try to remember that and it does help. I think we have a bit of a right to complain though, right? It's not easy growing a person!


----------



## StonesWife

:kiss:


juless said:


> I'm going to go take a nice hot bath.. I think that should help with the aches and pains! :) I feel bad complaining, because here I am - so lucky to have my baby healthy. I'm lucky just to BE pregnant. I try to remember that and it does help. I think we have a bit of a right to complain though, right? It's not easy growing a person!

Pregnancy is a beautiful thing that I am so grateful to experience but at this point I feel like the kid who ate his whole birthday cake in one sitting... too much of a good thing :blush: I really can't complain too much with this pregnancy other than a few minor things and I think my feeling down comes mostly from being home now when I'm used to working full time. And I haven't found the energy to get everything cleaned so its getting to me since I'm home ALLLLL day and the house is still a mess and my poor DH still does most of the cooking, cleaning and ect... :dohh: Thank goodness for him... he's amazing.


----------



## MommyKC

Awww I know how you ladies feel. I don't really have much to complain about, I love every minute of being pregnant and I remember ALL too well how much I missed it after my first daughter was born, so I'm NOT rushing it this time. But my hips are starting to ache when I walk, and it's unbelievably hot here! :wacko: Like 30+ degrees and that's getting to be a bit much for me. :( And I don't sleep well between the humidity and frequent bathroom trips... but again, I love being pregnant and I am SO lucky to have a healthy baby. So all the pros by FAR outweigh any of the cons. ;)

And its weird, about measuring ahead... I've been measuring at least 2cm ahead in my fundal height ALL throughout my pregnancy... with my first daughter, I was always spot on! :shrug: But my MW mentioned it can be due to the fact you've had a baby before... and even the baby's position can affect fundal height. So who knows, but Im curious to see if it makes a difference this time around, and I have a bigger baby, or an earlier baby (my first was 5 days late)... or if it makes no difference at all! :haha:


----------



## juless

We're going to have to update this to 2 babies born!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/404604-ive-had-my-baby-boy-5-weeks-early.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

O wow! Looks like these October Bumpkin boys don't want to wait around!
I wonder who is next!?

Katie I totally agree with you, my pelvis hurts and sometimes the pain in my bump is really painful but I couldn't be happier to be carrying a healthy little boy. I do moan....40 weeks is a LONG time but it will be worth it when he arrives :D

How is everyone today?

I have my 32 Week midwife appointment today (bit late) so I'm going to mention it to her but I think it is just what you girls have said, my muscles are softening and baby is engaging!


----------



## ttc_lolly

WE ARE MUMMIES NEXT MONTH :happydance: eeeek so excited lol x


----------



## Steffyxx

TTC:happydance::happydance::happydance: so exciting !! this month is a five weeker so we have got an extra week though lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I only realised when someone posted a thread that we are due NEXT month! :happydance:


----------



## Kirst264

So this is where all the october ladies are hiding!! :hi: Argh 7 weeks til i find out if my prediction of girl was right! :happydance: x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just updating..I'm still due 30th, and having a little girl! :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

Omg! We have ANOTHER BABY!!!!!!! I suppose they are going to start popping out all over the place! Its so weird that I've been talking to most of you ladies since 1st tri :| 

I'm still just loving my vacation!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Not nice is it Laura!? That's what mine is. Also on wednesday (TMI ALERT) I was in the bath and noticed a lump of brown yellowy coloured jelly so I've been panicking since!
> 
> Keep me updated if anything happens and you can't get online Laura, you have my number :)

I had this a few days after my internal and its my mucus plug doesnt look nice at all, but its said to reform so i aint worried. just got to lose it again which will be lovely hey.

Congrats ILOVESHOES on the birth of your boy.

I have exactly 5weeks left :yipee: 2 weeks until full term and a maximum of 7weeks :dance:


----------



## wantababybump

I dont see my name in the list at all so dont know if it was updated after I had posted but I am due with a girl on October 17th! Thanks!! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

****UPDATED TO HERE****

Kirst we weren't hiding, BnB moved our thread :(


----------



## StonesWife

wantababybump said:


> I dont see my name in the list at all so dont know if it was updated after I had posted but I am due with a girl on October 17th! Thanks!! xx

Our girls are due the same day! Even though my blinkie says the tenth... its such a nice blinkie a girl made for me so I didn't want to take it down...:blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to see my midwife, she was lovely as usual :)

He's not actually engaged yet but is very low down which is causing my pain.
She recommended that I don't work as late as I planned so I am now leaving work 3 weeks today!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been to see my midwife, she was lovely as usual :)
> 
> He's not actually engaged yet but is very low down which is causing my pain.
> She recommended that I don't work as late as I planned so I am now leaving work 3 weeks today!

Least you can look forward to that now.

I know what you mean on the pain fron tthough. I get either a stabbing pain or a pain like im being punched down there. Sometimes its one pain somethimes its the other but its not to plesant :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh that's what mine is like!

I'm gutted that I can't work as late, we could really do with the money but mine and babies health is more important!

At least now my heating should be in and we can get his nursery sorted!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes thats a good thing, and you never know if baby puts in a slightly early apperance you may be thankful you left slightly early.

I think this bit of the pregnancy where everyone tells you to get as much sleep as you can but you cant becuase of all the aches and pains :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh that's what people keep telling me! Inbetween the aches and the thousand trips to the toilet it's near on impossible! :rofl:

When you on Maternity Leave?


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls 
Can I join you (better late than never!!!) :)

Due 10/10/10

Publicly team yellow (but I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) havent said a word. HOW good have I been!!!!! :)

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

More will power than me!! :rofl:
I'll add you now! :D


----------



## MadamRose

I finshed collage in July so i have been since then but been helping my sister with her childminding children alot of the time so when they go back to school next week i will have less to do.

I said that to someone today that you cant as need to many toilet trisp cant get comfy ect, they said it only gets worse when baby is here :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been to see my midwife, she was lovely as usual :)
> 
> He's not actually engaged yet but is very low down which is causing my pain.
> She recommended that I don't work as late as I planned so I am now leaving work 3 weeks today!

You lucky bum!!! Now you're going to beat me! lol I have 4 weeks left as of tomorrow! :cry: Oh well, I should be fine, I just want to leave NOW! :haha:

Wow I can't believe we can now officially say our babies are due NEXT MONTH! Crazy! In that aspect, we really don't have much longer to go at ALL! :nope:

I got my GTT results back today, and I PASSED!!! I am SO relieved I don't have GD! :yipee:


----------



## Newt4

Awesome MommyKC. So glad you passed!!!!


----------



## Newt4

DrMum said:


> Hi girls
> Can I join you (better late than never!!!) :)
> 
> Due 10/10/10
> 
> Publicly team yellow (but I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) havent said a word. HOW good have I been!!!!! :)
> 
> xxx

Welcome Im due the same time as you. I cant believe you can keep the gender a secrete. I would be busting t the seams wanting to tell everyone.


----------



## MadamRose

glad all is well kate :)


----------



## wantababybump

StonesWife said:


> wantababybump said:
> 
> 
> I dont see my name in the list at all so dont know if it was updated after I had posted but I am due with a girl on October 17th! Thanks!! xx
> 
> Our girls are due the same day! Even though my blinkie says the tenth... its such a nice blinkie a girl made for me so I didn't want to take it down...:blush:Click to expand...

:cloud9: yay :) It's so close now!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was wondering where this thread had gone....Only just noticed it's in a different section lol :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah they switched it on us! :wacko:


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> I've been having so much backpain, I just want to cry, the only thing that helps is standing but then my feet hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be 31 wks, yay! Weird to think I might have a baby in 6 wks or so! But I think he's gonna be stubborn and wait as long as possible, but i'm kinda hoping for a halloween baby, which is only 6 days after my due date. Lol.

Same as you hun, can't deal with this pain much longer :cry: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Ive got a constant stabbing pain in my ribs, it isnt baby or anything she is lower than that. I dont know what it is but it really hurts.


----------



## newmommy23

Due#1-2010 said:


> Ive got a constant stabbing pain in my ribs, it isnt baby or anything she is lower than that. I dont know what it is but it really hurts.

I'm having the same thing. It hurts really, really bad. I have no clue what it is but it is NOT the baby kicking.


I always get so behind on this thread and it makes me saaad.
You ladies just get 6 pages ahead everytime I look away. :dohh:
I don't look as pregnant as I am, I don't think. Especially when I wear black. Ugh. The other day on the bus no one would move for me until they literally saw my baby kick. That's ridiculous! People keep being like "really? o.o" when I tell them I'm due Halloween.

I'm worried she's going to come early and I'll have to have an emergency section. It makes me freaaak out. :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was like that at 1st i looked really small i didnt look as small now but i still look smal than many do at our stage. I know 3 people whi had baby's in last month and 1/2 and they all make comments that im small. Even though i meausre perfect, but they are all quite short so im guessing thye might have carried out more as baby could stretch upwards.
Yes the pain i shorrid its only there when im sat down though but i cant spend all night stood up


----------



## newmommy23

The thing that bugs me is I am tiny! I'm hardly 5'2 and I've still got a 6 month maybe sized bump. People think I'm due in December! So frustrating.


----------



## newmommy23

and my rib pain is only when I'm sitting too....I wonder what in the bloody hell is causing it. I literally had to put an icepack on my ribs


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i dont know but would nice to know i will ask my MW tomorrow ror friday depending on when they fit in my homebirth visit if she gives me an answer i will tell you.

Yes people often think im due near december :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

If you can't ask then I'll ask on tuesday when I got for my ultrasound :)
Molly doesn't like the sound of thunder! she keeps jumping about when the thunder claps lol


----------



## silver_penny

I get the rib pain from baby kicking me in the ribs. It gets so sore it makes me want to :cry: I have so many different perspectives on whether I look big or small... take other's comments with a grain of salt. Most people who don't know me say I look small, but anyone who saw me pregnant with my first say I look just as big now as I did when I was 39 weeks with my first. (of course, I haven't gotten to the same weight yet, and I hope I dont! Gained wayyyy too much weight with my first)


----------



## MadamRose

No ive not gained to much weight and homping my bump dont get much bigger as only got one streacht mark on my actual ump if i get much bigger may get more. A bit selfish i know bit in a good way. 
Yes i know its not her kicking me either, its a constant pain, and now its even there when i stand up :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

i am only 29 weeks but am not allowed to go past 34 weeks due to previous stillbirth and medical problems, so my scheduled induction/ c-section date is 7th october, am i allowed to join you ladies due to these circumstances? my actual EDD is 16th nov and i have yet to decide if i want induction or c-section but it all depends on my medical circumstances. i have my second lot of steroids on saturaday and sunday this week,
i woke up this morning realising i only have 37 days left eeek!!!xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes of course you can you know your LO is gonna be an october bumpkin. Welcome
Sorry to hear of your previous loss. 
How are things going for this pregnancy? Im sure the doc will give you all the correct advice of whetehr the section or induction will be better for you and bubs :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Welcome Hedgewitch! :hugs:
Of course you can join!!!
So sorry to hear about Lilly. :(
And whatever needs to be done to bring your second little girl into the world safely, is always the best choice. :) Has your pregnancy been good this time?


----------



## hedgewitch

unfortunately no it hasn't, i stopped ovulating after losing my daughter in July last year and began on clomid, i found out i was pregnant in march with twins but lost one at 8 weeks, then from that point on i have been on weekly scans till 20 weeks then it changed to being scanned every 3 days and seeing my consultant at the same time due to me having cord problems again. i won't go into it on here but i ended up having steroids at 25 weeks and due my second lot at the weekend.i have been 1cm dilated since 27 weeks and i will not be allowed past 34 weeks due to my history. i am now on daily ctg and doppler to check the cord and scans every 3 days, every day has been a nightmare to be honest due to movements, ,my history and my medical issues of graves disease and then finding out i have a very rare blood disorder too which is responsible for the 16 m/c i had before i lost Lilly-Maye and also the loss of the twin this time round. i have also been on bed rest from the very beginning lol but i am grateful to have made it this far as the docs thought i was going to lose this baby before 24 weeks so every day is a blessing. i love to hear about others pregnancies and live through them lol and i don't know what i would have done without BnB to be honest it is what has kept me going during my boring days, i actually have a divet carved out in my sofa lol where i have been sat for 7 months hehe. i would like to say thankyou to all you gals who have messaged me wishing me well and are supporting me through, you are all wonderful!!! feels very strange to know i only have 37 days to go though,xx


----------



## aurora

Welcome hedgewitch :flow:


----------



## juless

Welcome hedgewitch! Your story is incredible and I can't imagine going through what you have been through. You are an incredibly strong woman! I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and I can't to see pictures of that little miracle you have growing inside you when she comes!


----------



## StonesWife

Hedgewitch your story is utterly amazing. And those words don't seem to really be strong enough. You are a strong woman! I'm so happy for you to have made it this far and I wish you all the best. Only 37 days to go till you have your gorgeous miracle in your arms! Welcome to the October Bumpkins! :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Wow Hedge your story is true inspiring. 

I just had my first pregnancy class and it was a blast! I cant wait for the next one.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome Hedgewitch, of course you can join, your baby will be an October Bumpkin afterall! :D You are one strong lady!

Kate I am so glad you passed! :yipee:

Anyone else's sickness coming back?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not the sickness..but the extreme tiredness is definitely back


----------



## MadamRose

hedgewitch said:


> unfortunately no it hasn't, i stopped ovulating after losing my daughter in July last year and began on clomid, i found out i was pregnant in march with twins but lost one at 8 weeks, then from that point on i have been on weekly scans till 20 weeks then it changed to being scanned every 3 days and seeing my consultant at the same time due to me having cord problems again. i won't go into it on here but i ended up having steroids at 25 weeks and due my second lot at the weekend.i have been 1cm dilated since 27 weeks and i will not be allowed past 34 weeks due to my history. i am now on daily ctg and doppler to check the cord and scans every 3 days, every day has been a nightmare to be honest due to movements, ,my history and my medical issues of graves disease and then finding out i have a very rare blood disorder too which is responsible for the 16 m/c i had before i lost Lilly-Maye and also the loss of the twin this time round. i have also been on bed rest from the very beginning lol but i am grateful to have made it this far as the docs thought i was going to lose this baby before 24 weeks so every day is a blessing. i love to hear about others pregnancies and live through them lol and i don't know what i would have done without BnB to be honest it is what has kept me going during my boring days, i actually have a divet carved out in my sofa lol where i have been sat for 7 months hehe. i would like to say thankyou to all you gals who have messaged me wishing me well and are supporting me through, you are all wonderful!!! feels very strange to know i only have 37 days to go though,xx

Thats awful hun that things are still trying to worry you this time. Its amazing how strong you are after being through it all though. I myself have had 1 M/C and find that hard enough to deal with. Let alone all you are. At least they are monitoring you very well and keeping an eye on you and baby very well. Yes you will have a lovely baby in your arms in just 37days. Your siggie is lovely by the way and so moving, i love the wording in it.




brunettebimbo said:


> Welcome Hedgewitch, of course you can join, your baby will be an October Bumpkin afterall! :D You are one strong lady!
> 
> Kate I am so glad you passed! :yipee:
> 
> Anyone else's sickness coming back?


My sickness is here after i have a cuppa in the morning again, but it goes after a few hours, it was like this at the start of pregnancy. And the tiredness is also really bad.

Just found out my homebirth visit is gonna be tomorrow. Wanted it to be today really as now OH cant be there as is at work. But at least it means it will e with my normal midwife. However bit annoyed they can't ring me with an actual time tomorrow. ive just been told it will be between 12 and 5pm and can i please stay at home from 12 until they have been


----------



## Steffyxx

Welcome hedgwitch:wave: 37 days wow not at all :) wishing you healthy and happy last few days ! 

My morning sickness has come back too not as brutal as first tri but still not very nice at all :wacko: 

Phillipa count yourself lucky you only have one stretch mark im bloody covered in them now :cry: sure will all be worth it though lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i thought i would be covered in them as my mum got loads with me. Knowing my luck i will get them like a day or two before i give birth.


----------



## Steffyxx

My legs are literally covered i even have some really small ones on my calfs :haha: have to laugh though otherwise i really would :cry: ! Yeah i know a few people who have gone to 40 weeks without any and as soon as they go overdue they start to get them kinda why im hoping i can go into labour at 38 weeks too ill look like the spaghetti junction :haha: ! 

Good luck with youre homebirth visit tomorrow btw ! 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks :D

Ive got them on my boobs which is really strange as i got fitted for a nursing bra the otehr day and i havent even gone up a size :wacko: ive got some on my hips to but i do beleive i had some of them before as my family all have really big hips even before having kids. I cant fit into a size 8/10 because my hips are to big but a size 12 falls down as they are too big for me normally i hate my hips :haha:

Yes you have to laugh or you would get down. They are menna fade over time anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck tomorrow Phillippa! :D


----------



## Hann79

newmommy23 said:


> The thing that bugs me is I am tiny! I'm hardly 5'2 and I've still got a 6 month maybe sized bump. People think I'm due in December! So frustrating.

I've got it the other way, everyone thinks i'm overdue!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The stretchies do fade quite a bit..I know they're intimidating right now, as they're probably dark red or purple. I have lots of them on my tummy from DD 10 yrs ago..they're faded now...no new ones with this one yet, but I'm just waiting lol


----------



## newmommy23

I've been super sick!!


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls - thanks for welcoming me in :)

Hedgewitch your story is amazing - sending you lots of super good luck now! Do I remember you from waaaay back in the CBFM group? Maybe I'm wrong and its baby brain!!! Either way I'm a CBFM graduate and still cant quite believe I'm here!! Feel like a bit of an imposter to be honest!!!

Had MW and Consultant yesterday. LO has been "experimenting" with being head down having been breech since 20w and was beautifully cephalic yesterday but still not engaged, but am hoping that all this experimenting leads to some full time engaging!! Otherwise all good I'm pleased to report.

I walked miles round the trafford centre today and had a run of about 10 BH which worried me a bit, but then when I sat down I felt back to normal again. Anyone got any advice? (other than do less shopping!!:))

Hope everyone else is well today :) xx


----------



## StonesWife

DrMum- My doc says that the more active we are the more BH or real contractions we'll have. So just remember to take lots of sits when doing all that shopping! :haha: 

We're going Monday to finish all our baby shopping!! Sunday is my baby shower so we figured we'd have a good idea of whats left to buy! I'M SOOOO EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are pretty much done, we need to buy a crib mattress and his bouncer and we are finished! :D Well apart from my bits, maternity pads etc!

I can't wait to crack on with his nursery! :happydance:


----------



## StonesWife

Well with saving for the wedding we had to put baby on hold. So now we're going baby gaga :haha: Right now we've got a few clothes, a car seat and stroller, and thats about it... :blush:


----------



## StonesWife

Oh and the room is painted... we're a tad behind... :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

Hedgewitch - Your story definitely is inspiring. Im so sorry for everything you have gone through, but holding your healthy little girl in 37 DAYS will make it all worthwhile. :hugs: I can't wait to see pictures of her! :cloud9:

About stretchmarks, I really lucked out and only got a few small ones on my hips and breasts from my first pregnancy, and so far I don't have any new ones this pregnancy. But they didn't really start until 33-34 weeks with Kyree so I imagine they will start "darkening up" again soon... but they REALLY faded after she was born. They are hardly noticeable now. And as other ladies have stated, MORE than worth it! :D

And our nursery is basically done, just re-organizing a few things but the important things are all ready to go (change table, crib, etc). I will post pictures once it's all done! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Heartburn :cry:


----------



## StonesWife

Oh BB Heartburn is awful!! I don't get it a lot but when I do I get it BAD! I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had some peanut butter..and it feels like acid now lol...Gotta love heartburn. Even water gives me heartburn!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Tums! Thats what I've been taking... that and milk!


----------



## hedgewitch

DrMum said:


> Hi girls - thanks for welcoming me in :)
> 
> Hedgewitch your story is amazing - sending you lots of super good luck now! Do I remember you from waaaay back in the CBFM group? Maybe I'm wrong and its baby brain!!! Either way I'm a CBFM graduate and still cant quite believe I'm here!! Feel like a bit of an imposter to be honest!!!
> 
> Had MW and Consultant yesterday. LO has been "experimenting" with being head down having been breech since 20w and was beautifully cephalic yesterday but still not engaged, but am hoping that all this experimenting leads to some full time engaging!! Otherwise all good I'm pleased to report.
> 
> I walked miles round the trafford centre today and had a run of about 10 BH which worried me a bit, but then when I sat down I felt back to normal again. Anyone got any advice? (other than do less shopping!!:))
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today :) xx

hey hun, yes i am also a CBFM grad and i do remember you, glad to see you here, hope you are feeling well, god i miss the trafford center lol, i moved to wales about 3 years ago and we don't have anything like that here!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

i live on Gaviscon for heartburn but it doesn't help lol, and yes i also get it of water too!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Hedgewitch, and I can't wait to see your beautiful little girl!!! Not long now :D

Yeah, I have Gaviscon..I also practically live on Rennies. sigh lol


----------



## misscream

I find the only thing that helps my heart burn is Tums and the Yop yogurt drinks! I often don't even have to take the tums if I have a Yop :) Also, water makes it worse! You think it would put the fire out but nope....


----------



## MommyKC

Ugh, my heartburn has just kicked in recently and it is really annoying! Not only do I get it at night, but I have started getting it during the day too! :shock: Thank god it only lasts during pregnancy!


----------



## juless

I find Gaviscon helps me (couldn't get to sleep without it!) or a big glass of milk!


----------



## MommyKC

I've tried Tums, which helps for a bit but doesn't keep the heartburn away long!
Maybe I will try a big glass of milk! :D


----------



## misscream

Try some Yops!! I swear they work really well!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I live on Gaviscon!
I've always been bad for heartburn but never as bad as this!

I've found milk makes mine worse! :wacko:

Aww Beany Boy got his first hiccups on Monday and has had them a couple of times since! Bless him!

Anyone know how to text from England to Ontario?

Misscream I love your Avatar! :D


----------



## babyskeer2

Milk is the remedy for me I drink a pint of it, Gaviscon works immediatly but doesnt seem to last so I normally have a does then the milk!

:)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all doing well today and bumps are behaving,xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm feeling good today thanks....could be with having a day off work! :)

How are you?


----------



## newmommy23

I can nevvvvver sleep


----------



## Steffyxx

Milk seems to be the best remedy for heartburn so frustrating as when i was little i was lactose intolerant ive grown out of it since then but milk just makes me gag now as im not used to drinking it lol ! 

Has anyone else started to get really bad pins and needles in there sleep and numb arms and legs ? so annoyyyyying ! i think id murder someone if i hadnt already started my maternity leave and couldnt nap during the day lol 

x


----------



## MadamRose

I dont feel too bad thanks excited about my HB visit. But tired as had BH all night which meant i didnt sleep much and when i was trying to sleep couldnt get comfy just tossed and turned.

I am feeling a bit over organised me and OH went out shopping yesterday, and managed to pick up about 5diffrent christmas pressies :blush:


----------



## DrMum

Morning all - yeah I've had killer heartburn all night last night too... Maybe the pepperoni pizza was something to do with it...? And water defnitely makes it worse!

I'm off to get my hair cut today. Weird thinking this might be the cut that sees in the big arrival!!!! :) :) :)

Yesterday I also invested in some super strength Benefit concealer for those post birth pics!!!! Vanity is a bad thing!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day and getting some sunshine!! (babies need vitamin D!!!) xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning gals...well Afternoon for me lol.

On the heartburn note, I've actually read that milk can make it worse after the initial cooling off....because it causes our stomach to make more acid. We just can't win lol. I still use milk and Gaviscon though. Yum!

I'm feeling so pregnant today..My hips and pelvis ache..my back aches..my head hurts..I'm soooo tired. Thank goodness I don't work anymore..jeez. 

I've been putting together my c-section birth plan. It's so exciting!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like we all have baby plans today!
I've been into town and bought my maternity pads so I now plan on packing my hospital bag!
That reminded me PLB I need to do my birth plan!

I think I'm going to go for a nap 1st, I'm so tired :( I've been in town about 2 hours and over an hour of that was sat gossiping and eating dinner!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i need to do my birthplan but going to an antenatal class all day thing on sunday so going to write it with DH in the evening after that. As it goes through diffrent things. as i also need extra incase something isnt ok and i get transfered to hospital. 
Not looking forward to writing it though as dont have a clue


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not writing an in depth one just notes really.

Anyone else started on Rasberry Leaf Tea?


----------



## MadamRose

No i cant stand fruit teas i onlky like normal tea so im staying clear of it.
Yes i will prob just write notes on mine, espeically the honebirth part as you only really have one on one care so hyou can tel them what you want and plus there is less you can have anyway so there is less you need to state i suppose.


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG BnB girls keep giving me more jobs to do!
I didn't realise I need to wash all Beany Boy's clothes before he is born!
Good job I'm going on Maternity Leave early! Going to take me ages to wash all his things and sort out his nursery!


----------



## MadamRose

yes you wash them all to get rid of the chemicals, and peoples dirty hands that might have been touching them, and also to make them soft. If you dont alredy remember you need washing powder and fabric softener thats sutiable for babys delicate skin


----------



## brunettebimbo

I ony use Fairy Non Bio anyway coz i have sensitive skin.

Any other jobs I need to do that I haven't thought of? :lol:

I'm tired and thinking about all the extra bits I need to do is making me more tired!


----------



## DrMum

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else started on Rasberry Leaf Tea?

I started both RLT capsules and EPO capsules yesterday and also blew up my birth ball. Will gradually up the RLT capsules as each week passes.

Just found out my cousin has had a 30 weeker whilst away on holiday!!! Fortunately things seem to be going well and mum and beautiful little boy are both coping well. What a shock for her though!!!

I WILL finish packing my hospital bag today!!!!!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

i started RLT at 32 weeks, i started with 1 a day then each week increase by 1, so as of today i am up to 5 a day :) I take a mixture of the tea & the capsules


----------



## juless

I need to put away all of Rosalina's clothes that I washed a while back... I've just been too sore and tired to organize them and put them away! Also need to pack my hospital bag as well. It's been a pain trying to find nightgowns that button up so that I can easily breastfeed once baby comes! Found one though - just gonna pick up one more. I'm a pj pants kind of girl so I didn't already have any. We're also preparing for a hurricane that's on it's way to hit tommorow morning!


----------



## ClaireNicole

My mommy washed all LO's clothes for me :D Since I was put on rest a few months ago (of which I am SO off of now) Every time I go see my parents I bring laundry lmao. It makes me feel like a kid again but my mom loves it and I love the break! Plus she LOVED going through all LO's stuff! I've been using Dreft :| for diapers too!


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah my hips and back started hurting in the past week. I knew it would start soon but it&#8217;s pretty annoying. I actually waddle around a bit because of it. Yeah, I&#8217;m already waddling sometimes! :wacko: :haha:

I haven&#8217;t started drinking raspberry leaf tea yet as I heard you shouldn&#8217;t until you&#8217;re closer to full-term, like 36-37 weeks? :shrug: I don&#8217;t want to start TOO early just in case, it has been known to cause pre-term labour! I&#8217;m a worrywart, so I will wait. But I will start around 36 weeks along with the Evening Primrose Oil I think! :D 

And Phillippa, RLT doesn&#8217;t actually taste fruity since it&#8217;s made from the leaves, it taste more similar to chamomile. :)

I have all of Alora&#8217;s clothes washed and put away already. :blush: In fact, I have for about a month now. I had to pull out all my daughters old clothes, and add the new stuff we&#8217;ve bought&#8230; and I wanted to get that task done before I got TOO big and just didn&#8217;t feel like it anymore. And I&#8217;m really glad I did. One less thing to worry about!

I&#8217;ve started tossing odds and ends into my hospital bag, but I don&#8217;t think I will get too serious about packing it until I&#8217;m 35 weeks or so. That&#8217;s when I packed it with my first daughter and I plan to do the same this time. I don&#8217;t want to do it TOO early where it&#8217;s staring me in the face every day, and the stuff inside may get stale!


----------



## MadamRose

Ok ive heard its cheap at holland and barrat so i might get myself one packet to try and if its ok then get more. Thanks kate :D

I just had my homebirth visit, all very positive i can have my homebirth anyday from and including the 15th sept. Got a scan booked in for the 21st september as they do like to do a scan if they can to check babys size ect. In my area they dont ring the equipment round until your actually in labour. Im really excited about it all now :D Its scary to think that in as little as 12 days i will be allowed Chloe at home which means i will be full term :D Least i wasnt kept waiting too long. The midwife was really positive about it all. And only spoke aout the negatives becuase she had to other than that she made the whole thing really positive. A big change to say only 2 months back she was completly against it.

Im tempted to take EPO as thats meanna help soften the cervix. And from 37 weeks i will e trying alot of the diffrent (safe tequnices)


----------



## MadamRose

Also in 2/5 engaged :D


----------



## StonesWife

Hello girls!! Just caught up on everyone's post! Hope all the heartburn has gone away! I washed LO clothes a week ago but have yet to get them hung up in the closet. Baby shower is Sunday and we're baby shopping Monday so I think I'll just wait and do everything all at once. I know brave I am! :haha: I've finally pulled out my ball and sat it at the computer so I can bounce myself silly! :rofl: I am going to look for RLT and plan to start it around 35 weeks I think. I have been having contractions already so I don't want them to get stronger. I don't know that I'll bother with EPO as my cervix is already softer than should be for my weeks... 

Congrats Due#1-2010 on your HB! Glad you still get to go through with it! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im so excited about the HB i really can't beleive im allowed on in as little as 12days :D

Aww hope you dont get too tired doing everything all in a few days, very sensible having baby shower before shopping as then you know what people have got you.

Im so glad i dont have much to do for the baby now, i wanna get some wall transfer sticker things, that you stick on the wall ut peel off without wrecking the wall the make babys room a little less plain. I dont know if my cervix is soft or not, but im guessing it wont hurt, especially not if she can come anytime from 12days today :D 
I wonder who will be the next october bumpkin to have a baby. Also wonder if it will be a girl orn next as we have had two boys born.


----------



## StonesWife

I was thinking the same thing... who's next? lol Hopefully we keep them cooking for a little longer. Our first babies don't even get to be Bumpkins...


----------



## MadamRose

No but they still count as they were menna be bumpkins. It only a week until the october bumpkins due on the 1st will be term. And they say its ok for them to come any time from them. Brings it home how close it is.


----------



## StonesWife

Oh I know they'll always be bumpkins I just mean birthday wise... It really is starting to hit home now!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, im guessing that some of the bumpkins due earlier in oct wont be born in october, and the same with some due at the end


----------



## hedgewitch

i started RLT capsules at 27 weeks and am now on 3 a day, my braxton hicks are definately stronger now, i am still secretly hoping for a natural birth lol,xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Lately I've had problems sleeping either my hips hurt, my back hurts, or my arm falls asleep. I'm always taking tylenol for it.

I blew up my birthing ball, bouncing and moving my hips on it relieve some of the pain. 

What does the Raspberry Leaf Tea do?


----------



## hedgewitch

eeeek got my second dose of steroids tomorrow, they hurt so bad but at least i get gas and air lol, so dead legs all round tomorrow hehe,xx


----------



## Newt4

Ive got out my ball too. I find its really nice on the back.


----------



## juless

I've been getting some strong pressure in my butt today... feels wierd... never had that before! I'm pretty sure Rose has moved down though - I feel like I can breathe deeper and her movements aren't quite up as high as they were.


----------



## MadamRose

CaseyCakes said:


> Lately I've had problems sleeping either my hips hurt, my back hurts, or my arm falls asleep. I'm always taking tylenol for it.
> 
> I blew up my birthing ball, bouncing and moving my hips on it relieve some of the pain.
> 
> What does the Raspberry Leaf Tea do?

i think its menna help soften the cervix which makes it easier to dilate.

I though as babys engage it was menna get better on your ribs not worse. My ribs are killing me again :( im thinking maybe baby was behind my rips before starting to get lower and is now lying right on the bottom of them as it kills :(


----------



## silver_penny

Phillipa, maybe try going to a chiropractor, as one of your ribs could be out of place. I know once I get adjusted, it helps for at least a couple of days until baby knocks it out of place again!


----------



## StonesWife

RLT is meant to tone the uterus and make contractions more effective. From what I've heard it will not cause pre-term labor or labor but just tone the uterus. I was actually reading and turns out my prenatal contains some RLT.


----------



## KittyVentura

Does anyone else wake up with really painful hips? Like the one on the side you were sleeping on, agonising pain until you turn over?


----------



## going_crazy

KittyVentura said:


> Does anyone else wake up with really painful hips? Like the one on the side you were sleeping on, agonising pain until you turn over?

YES YES YES...... ME :wave:

I though it was just me being a lump:haha: It almost feels like a horrible cramp on the inside of my hip and it's very painful for me to turn over, let alone get back to sleep!

I'm not sure if there's anything that can prevent it, other than setting an alarm for every hour or so to turn over (which I refuse to do as these days any form of sleep is a bonus!)

xxxxxxx


Sorry...... I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts, so I'm sorry if I've missed anything important :blush: and I hope everyone and their bumps are ok? xxxxxx


----------



## juless

I feel like I'm being terrible at eating healthy for my baby... I keep craving sweets and though I do keep track of how much sugar I'm eating, I've been eating lots of icecream (my biggest weakness!) and cakes and things.. I try not to eat to much, but sometimes I do overdo it a bit and I feel so guilty! My baby is growing and at the correct size and healthy, but I still feel bad. I am trying to be sure to eat healthy things as much as I can but it's hard to want to cook things when I'm so tired all the time.. I just.. feel guilty :(


----------



## StonesWife

Oh Juless Me too! I feel like I've been feeding my baby junk for the past two weeks now! :cry:


----------



## juless

Glad to know I'm not alone! I guess maybe it's cause I feel so big and fat I just feel like "screw it! I want a cake!" Lol!


----------



## MommyKC

CaseyCakes said:


> Lately I've had problems sleeping either my hips hurt, my back hurts, or my arm falls asleep. I'm always taking tylenol for it.
> 
> I blew up my birthing ball, bouncing and moving my hips on it relieve some of the pain.
> 
> What does the Raspberry Leaf Tea do?

RLT is supposed to stimulate uterine contractions. Many women actually drink it to help with menstrual cramps too. But it basically gets your uterus moving! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Don't feel bad Jules, its okay to splurge here and there... its really hard to resist! ;)
Im sure your baby is getting everything she needs! :hugs:

I probably eat at least ONE thing per day thats not healthy, like a chocolate bar, some ice cream... candy... whatever! :shrug:


----------



## StonesWife

Yeah I'm trying to atleast keep the amounts of what I'm eating in check since I can't control what I'm eating lol


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh Jules I eat so much shit. Cakes, chocolate, profiteroles etc. I try and eat other healthy bits but end up going back to the rubbish :S xx


----------



## MadamRose

Im always craving sweet :haha: but at the same time i often crave fruit as well so best of both worlds realluy


----------



## CaseyCakes

KittyVentura said:


> Does anyone else wake up with really painful hips? Like the one on the side you were sleeping on, agonising pain until you turn over?

Oh ya I barely sleep anymore, I've tried pillows, bath before bed, tylenol and nothing seems to work, I sometimes wake up crying. Along with the 80 trips to the bathroom, I get no sleep. It's miserable, I feel like by the end of my pregnancy I'm gonna get NO sleep at all.


----------



## bumbleberry

Im really craving sweet stuff too and usually I prefer savoury stuff. Im just trying to eat fruit as much as possible instead which is difficult. The other night I had a whole apple crumble to myself though (and it was one which stated 4 portions :blush: didnt tell OH about that as I was too embarrassed!!!)


----------



## MadamRose

When i had the problem with ketons in my urine and they asked what i was eating to see why, she said i was eating to much fruit :haha: i was like well i can eat fruit or i can eat sweets. 
With the sleeping thing, im actually got a cold and thorat infection ecuase ive not had enough sleep feeling pretty rough but jsut want to nest. My left ribs keep hurting so have to sleep on my right side and my bump feels so heavy i find pillows dont really help anymore either.


----------



## Newt4

LOL, Ive been craving sweets too but yesterday I wanted a fresh salad and homemade salsa. I thing the cravings are changing for me.


----------



## MadamRose

yes same here, on the craving note i fancy homemade custrad looks like i have my pudding sorted :D
I've noticed since my morning sickness came back ive also gone off veg again, so basically im exactly how i was at the start of my pregnancy. The taste of veg makes me gag.


----------



## Hann79

I think baby's head has engaged!! Horrible pressure down there and on my bum (TMI!!) feels a bit early for a 3rd baby, anyone else think they aren't going full term??


----------



## MadamRose

Hann79 said:


> I think baby's head has engaged!! Horrible pressure down there and on my bum (TMI!!) feels a bit early for a 3rd baby, anyone else think they aren't going full term??

I think i will go full term but im not sure if i will get to DD, as baby was 1/5engaged on sunday 29th and then 2/5 yesterday. And this is my 1st pregnancy people say its menna go slower. But i do know family have history of early births. Also when i saw MW yesterday she said it wont be me doing your next appointment im away, i said ok see you at 39 weeks she said if you havent already had baby by then. 
and people keep saying that my bump seems to be dropping by the day


----------



## Newt4

I think my baby will be 7 days late. Im just saying that and thinking that so I dont get disappointed if she's late.


----------



## ClaireNicole

KittyVentura said:


> Does anyone else wake up with really painful hips? Like the one on the side you were sleeping on, agonising pain until you turn over?

YES I DO! And then its hard to freakin walk when you finally CAN get up :|


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies :hi: Hope all is well..... just a quick one about cravings..... My craving lately has been for shower gel :( I have no idea why I get it, but I had it during the last stage of my last pregnancy too and I just have to have it...... 
Maybe I'm just weird :confused:

At my last appointment, baby was 2/5 down too which is unusual for me - my last 2 DD's didn't engage or anything until I was in labour. The scary thing is, that because I was diagnosed as having GD, they wanted to induce me at 38 weeks, which is only 3 weeks away :shock: However, I don't want an induction, so I think I may just make it to term :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

going_crazy said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Hope all is well..... just a quick one about cravings..... My craving lately has been for shower gel :( I have no idea why I get it, but I had it during the last stage of my last pregnancy too and I just have to have it......
> Maybe I'm just weird :confused:
> 
> At my last appointment, baby was 2/5 down too which is unusual for me - my last 2 DD's didn't engage or anything until I was in labour. The scary thing is, that because I was diagnosed as having GD, they wanted to induce me at 38 weeks, which is only 3 weeks away :shock: However, I don't want an induction, so I think I may just make it to term :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

he craving is no more weird than people cravin things likes coal or tar ect so i wouldnt worry about it 

Aww i hope you are able to get baby to come without an induction, are you gonna try anything more natural at home at term t get baby to come?


----------



## going_crazy

Due#1-2010 said:


> he craving is no more weird than people cravin things likes coal or tar ect so i wouldnt worry about it
> 
> Aww i hope you are able to get baby to come without an induction, are you gonna try anything more natural at home at term t get baby to come?

Yes, I'm going to try whatever I can to get things going naturally, with my last DD I had a sweep at 40 weeks exactly and baby came 3 days after that, so I will ask for a sweep nearer the time too! :D


----------



## going_crazy

By the way..... I think your ticker will move into it's last box within the next 2 days!!! (which means I'm only a couple of days behind you!! :happydance:) xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

I'm just assuming this baby will be late as well. :shrug: My daughter was 5 days late so I'm going to tell myself this baby will be too.

I have been measuring about 2 weeks ahead my whole pregnancy, BUT... so I don't get disappointed, she will be late! ;)

I crave different things all the time too. I think as long as you're not giving in ALL the time, then it's okay. Even if you do, baby will still be fine... you might just have a bit of weight to work off afterwards.


----------



## juless

I think Rose might have dropped too! I'm worried it's too early maybe? The last few days I've been feeling less pressure in my chest (less short of breath) and once in a while I get a lot of pressure in my butt too! Sometimes I feel little movements reeeeally low down too - and get what feels like pressure on my cervix. Way more pressure on my bladder also. My next doctor's appointment is on the 14th so I'll talk to him about it. Should I be worried it's too early?


----------



## trumpetbum

All this talk of engaged babies is making me jealous. I'm sitting here with a peg on my wee toe, have blagged an exercise ball and am starting back swimming this week considering moxibustion and will be watching much TV upside down because my LO isn't even considerate enough to be head down for me :lol:


----------



## DrMum

Morning all!!

Well I dont know about anyone else but its a strong coffee for me this morning...:coffee: what a rubbish nights "sleep"!!!
My friend has now gone to DD+9 and I keep having crazy dreams that will be me and I'll be pregnant foreeeeeeeeeeeeever..!
Hows everyone else this morning? xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Wooooah! Entered the last ticker box... there's only one way this can go now and it's right out of my foof! Gosh!


----------



## Hann79

juless said:


> I think Rose might have dropped too! I'm worried it's too early maybe? The last few days I've been feeling less pressure in my chest (less short of breath) and once in a while I get a lot of pressure in my butt too! Sometimes I feel little movements reeeeally low down too - and get what feels like pressure on my cervix. Way more pressure on my bladder also. My next doctor's appointment is on the 14th so I'll talk to him about it. Should I be worried it's too early?

If she is your first hun, its nothing unusual, even when its your 3rd like mine they don't worry. They are just going to be bungey jumpers when they are older lol!! She may well be sratching your cervix like my monkey is!!


----------



## Hann79

DrMum said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Well I dont know about anyone else but its a strong coffee for me this morning...:coffee: what a rubbish nights "sleep"!!!
> My friend has now gone to DD+9 and I keep having crazy dreams that will be me and I'll be pregnant foreeeeeeeeeeeeever..!
> Hows everyone else this morning? xxx

I'm so with you on this one hun... some horrible person decided to use our outside loo last night at 4am and our dogs went mad!! :growlmad: was very cross but my Hubbie put me back to bed at 8 and I slept until 11am:sleep: haha lazy me!! xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Hello all! Hope everyone is doing good. :D

Only a month and 5 days left. SO CRAZY! :D

Just scared now... because I think my baby has turned breech... but it keeps feeling like she's flipping over and over. Her hiccups this morning were really high up... so that's what has me concerned now.

Guess I'll find out on the 20th if she has flipped. :S


----------



## Newt4

Nooooo I woke up with a cold. Why why........


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all doing?
just a quick update for you all, i am now the proud owner of two dead legs!!! i had my steroids yesterday and today and also today got checked over, my cervix is thinning out and i am in early slow labour. Aggie refusing to co-operate with her ctg's and thouroughly enjoyed kicking the sensors off no matter how hard they tried to do it, 90mins later they gave up! she is still head down but not moving apart rom when they try to do the ctg. still having intermittent contractions and in a lot of back and hip pain and have been told if i have anymore of what happened the other night i am to go straight in as they might not be able to reach me in time due the distance to the hospital etc. so no waiting around hoping they will pass. tomorrow i have the scan to decide what will happen with Aggie, if she has grown they will leave her be i think but i she hasn't then she will be delivered at some point from tomorrow depending on the situation with the placenta and cord. so tomorrow is D day, i am just hoping that its the position she was in or the sonographer or something and that she has grown but when they did my fundal height today at the hospital she hasn't changed in size at all, she is still only measuring at 27 weeks fundal height not the 30 she should be so things are not looking too promising to be honest. to make matters worse i have had a couple of its over the weekend and am not feeling my best to say the least. 
i asked at the hospital today about Aggies stay in SCBU and they said if she makes it to 34 weeks she would then stay in for minimum of two weeks depending on her progress so if she comes now i can expect at least 8 weeks of her being in there. this is a daunting thought to be honest, i remember what it was like when Em was in there and she was 5lb 3oz and on life support or weeks and then had to learn to suck and feed etc so a baby thats not even measuring 3lb is gonna have a tougher time. just wish there was something i could do, i feel like i have let her down so badly.
anyways enough of me moaning, how is everyone doing today?xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hedgewitch- I hope everything goes ok, you might just have a beautiful baby in your arms soon! 

So I'm not feeling well all of a sudden, my stomach is all sick feeling, have a sore throat, feel real weak and exhausted, huge headache, and baby is putting loads of pressure on my lady bits, I can barely walk. Sorry for the complaining.

How's everyone doing? Hope all bumps are doing ok!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurghh Friday night was horrendous, I was in so much pain, I felt as though someone had put 2 knifes in my cervix and was pulling sideways, I was in agony, I burst into tears, threw up and said to Hubby "How am I going to have a painfree birth when this hurts like this?" I had a bath which kinda soothed it but not much and took some paracetamol and went to sleep.

Hedgewitch you have NOT let her down, you have given her the best possible start you can :) I have everything crossed for your scan, keep us updated :)


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurghh Friday night was horrendous, I was in so much pain, I felt as though someone had put 2 knifes in my cervix and was pulling sideways, I was in agony, I burst into tears, threw up and said to Hubby "How am I going to have a painfree birth when this hurts like this?" I had a bath which kinda soothed it but not much and took some paracetamol and went to sleep.
> 
> Hedgewitch you have NOT let her down, you have given her the best possible start you can :) I have everything crossed for your scan, keep us updated :)

Hunni, I feel like that too!! Hurts like hell and so embarrasing when you company round as well. I have consultant tomorrow so hopefully will get some answers as to what is happening there. Labour pain is very different to the sratching pain on the cervix, some people dealwith it better than others. Don't forget if you change your mind in labour and have pain relief... No-one is judging you. I couldn't do it with my first or second and have a c section with this one:nope: xxx


----------



## Hann79

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all doing?
> just a quick update for you all, i am now the proud owner of two dead legs!!! i had my steroids yesterday and today and also today got checked over, my cervix is thinning out and i am in early slow labour. Aggie refusing to co-operate with her ctg's and thouroughly enjoyed kicking the sensors off no matter how hard they tried to do it, 90mins later they gave up! she is still head down but not moving apart rom when they try to do the ctg. still having intermittent contractions and in a lot of back and hip pain and have been told if i have anymore of what happened the other night i am to go straight in as they might not be able to reach me in time due the distance to the hospital etc. so no waiting around hoping they will pass. tomorrow i have the scan to decide what will happen with Aggie, if she has grown they will leave her be i think but i she hasn't then she will be delivered at some point from tomorrow depending on the situation with the placenta and cord. so tomorrow is D day, i am just hoping that its the position she was in or the sonographer or something and that she has grown but when they did my fundal height today at the hospital she hasn't changed in size at all, she is still only measuring at 27 weeks fundal height not the 30 she should be so things are not looking too promising to be honest. to make matters worse i have had a couple of its over the weekend and am not feeling my best to say the least.
> i asked at the hospital today about Aggies stay in SCBU and they said if she makes it to 34 weeks she would then stay in for minimum of two weeks depending on her progress so if she comes now i can expect at least 8 weeks of her being in there. this is a daunting thought to be honest, i remember what it was like when Em was in there and she was 5lb 3oz and on life support or weeks and then had to learn to suck and feed etc so a baby thats not even measuring 3lb is gonna have a tougher time. just wish there was something i could do, i feel like i have let her down so badly.
> anyways enough of me moaning, how is everyone doing today?xxx

Thinking of you hunni!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope everything goes well for you today xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi hope all is ok hedgewitch :hugs:
i went to parent education course yesterday with DH all about active birth, pain management and early parenting. Now im scaredd abouu the birth :haha: i knew it wouldn't be long. The way shw described some of the pain sounds awful but im glad she was honest some of the pain sounds horrible but worth it. I just wanna meet Chloe now.
I've got exactly 1month/30days until due date
How is everyone?


----------



## imakara

Hedgewitch, you are a very strong woman. I wish you and Aggie all the best today.

I'm glad to hear others complaining like I am. We went shopping for baby essentials this weekend and two days of that completely wiped me out. My bones are getting good and soft now which means I am officially a waddler. Thankfully the husband is being very good to me and doesn't mind the constant stopping and sitting. Though he is getting a good laugh about the amount of loo stops I need to make, "again???".

I'm really worried about the aftercare from the Midwives as apparently the staffing levels are so shocking postnatal care is diabolical around here - not nice to hear as a first timer with a mother who lives across the ocean.

On the bright side, only four more weeks of work - hurrah!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Phillippa that's so soon!!! :shock: I've got 47 Days until due day!

I start my classes in 2 weeks, really looking forward to it :)

Go on....how did she describe the pain?

Thanks Hann, I'm really hoping just to use Gas and Air and Pethadine if possible but I'm staying open minded.

I'm off to the Doctors this afternoon, I'm pretty sure I have a book which is making the pains that little bit worse!


----------



## MadamRose

She said the point at which the head is about to be born but isnt quite ready is nicknames the burning ring of fire and it litrally feels like your getting a chinease burn or a flame burn down there and thats the closest thing they can describe. Apparently its the reason most people tear as its the point when you are herdly menna push and let yourself stretch naturally but the pain gets to bad so push which leads to them stretching to quickly and tearing. I can kinda imagin the pain from that description but i cant fully imagin it.
I know 30days feels like nothing but im hoping she wont keep me waiting 30 days :haha: knowing my luck she will keep me waiting the who 42days (which is the longest i can go so when i would be induced) im tryung to stay as active as possible as really dont wanna go over espeically not have to be induced. 

On the pain relief side with HB they dont like you using petadine as MW's dont have access to the reversal drug in the communtiy. So im using gas and air, and researching maybe using a tens as i can hire one from hospital for £15 which is cheap compared to most places.

Hope you enjoy the classes once they start mine was all done in one day so much info but so glad i went so helpful


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have an Antenatal next week and then in 2 weeks we start 4 classes...1 weekly.

I'm going to start that perineal massaging soon, worth a go!


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls, hope your all doing well!

can't believe we are getting so close, I am technically full term in just 4 days! 4 DAYS!!!!

very excited!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the MW at the class i went to highly recommended it. But she said you have to make sure you do it inside and out Sorry if tmi. Im gonna start it soon as well i was thinking prob any day now incase i do come anytime after 37weeks as you never know from then. 
Yes we could do that but we have to travel all the way to our city centre hospital to do ours and it would cost loads on the bus doing that so we did the same thing but they do all day course for people that work and stuff so we went for that.
Everyone on ours were 1st time parents :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

buttonnose82 said:


> hey girls, hope your all doing well!
> 
> can't believe we are getting so close, I am technically full term in just 4 days! 4 DAYS!!!!
> 
> very excited!

Lucky you :haha: its 9days until im full term i really cant wait and from then i will be trying to get bubs to make her apperance


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll start my massage this weekend when I buy the oil I think :)

Buttonnose 4 Days!!! Eeeek 

Interesting topic on the board....what do you call your girl bits? Just out of interest?


----------



## MadamRose

What oil are you using to do it with?


----------



## DrMum

Due#1-2010 said:


> What oil are you using to do it with?

hi girls just checking in with everyone today, hope you're all well !! :hi:

Mothercare sell perineal massage gel which is what I've been using. I watched the MW demonstration video on youtube and have been trying to do that...tbh i find it hard to reach :haha: The video makes it look a bit scary but, hey cant be as bad as lots of cuts and stitches!!!

I also bought an "effective birth preparation" cd on amazon which arrived this morning. Listened to it and put it on my ipod so hopefully I can do it every day. It was very relaxing and maybe if I can "get in the zone" when the time comes the pain will be reduced (although I had a little snigger to myself, lying on the lounge floor listening to a woman with a soothing voice talk over birdsong about "opening sensations" ...aka contractions!!!!!)

Hedge - sending lots of good vibes your way hon, and really hope things go well for you 

xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the MW at the class yesterday said one of the best thigns to do is stay relaxed. She actually said even holding tightly on to your partnerds hand during a contraction can make it worse as you tense up. She said stay lose and untense aound arms sholduers, and on your pelvis floor, as thats a common one to tense up when it gets ad which just means your blocking the path to your baby coming


----------



## CaseyCakes

So has anyone had horrible, VERY vivid dreams, I had one last night that OH left me for his ex (while i'm pregnant) and when try to meet up with him and talk to him the ex punches me in the stomach and pushes me down these stairs, i'm bleeding and go into labor and thats when i woke up and OH goes to work before I wake up so when I woke up I started crying cause I thought I was alone in a hospital bed, I was totally freaked out, the weirdest part is I remember everything, every little tidbit so it feels like it actually happened, which scared me the most.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep dreams suck! And like you my husband goes to work before I wake up :(

Phillippa I am probably going to get the gel from Mothercare. My sister used Almond Oil for all her children.

Just got back from the Doctors about my pain, I've been referred to Maternity Physio!


----------



## DrMum

hi ladies
I've just got back from a Guided birth session and wanted to share the love of it!!! 
They are running at our surestart centre, so it was free, run by a MW and it was absolutely fab. She got us to do visualisation etc and then practice breathing through a labour and delivery while she talked through each stage. Each week she gets one girl to go back with show and tell time... the new baby and to tell us about her labour and how she used the techniques.
Honestly i thought it was fab and would definitely recommend checking out your surestart centres for one!!! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
well update for you, scan was over an hour late but well worth waiting for, Aggie was measured 3 times and is always coming out at the same measurements, 3lb 14oz. the sonographer anne who is my regular one was the lady who did it today and she cannot understand how on earth the last one has made such a cock up. she apologised for all the stress we have been put under but like i said its not her fault its the other ones who did it. i have however duly informed her she is not to go away again whilst i am pg hehe. needless to say the people involved have been reprimanded.
anyways blood flow is 0.68 which is at the higher end but is ok for now, no cord around her neck and she is once again breech with her head under my ribs on the right side.
so all is well for the moment phewwwwww!!!!!
so back there wed for scan and doppler and ctg and see what happens,
so here is a piccy of Aggie's face if you can tell that is, i am that used to scans i can see it but not everyone can
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114403&thumb=1&d=1283804999


----------



## MommyKC

Hedgewitch - glad the scan went well! :hugs: I'm sure everything will turn out fine in the end, just keep your chin up!

Wow, I can't believe how close some of you ladies are getting! I still have 52ish days to go, but 30 days for some of you??? :shock: MADNESS! :rofl: Babies will start coming out left, right and center pretty soon! :)

I woke up today with really sore hips. I have no idea why, if it's the way I slept or what... but I've been walking around like a granny today. They hurt so bad! :shock:


----------



## Newt4

I have granny hips in the morning too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brill Hedgewitch :) Lovely piccy!

Girls we are in such a mess! :cry: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...cial-mess-falling-deeper-day.html#post6798544


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So glad all is well Hedgey! She is gorgeous..I can see her little lips and everything :D


Oh man, I am so sore today. My body isn't liking this extra weight. I think I've gained 30 lbs :( Arghhhh. That's not how this was supposed to go lol.

32+3 today. Can't wait till the real countdown to labor begins!


----------



## going_crazy

Sorry.... Really pointless post...... I'M IN MY LAST TICKER BOX!!!!! :yipee::yipee:

:blush: sorry ladies, just feeling very excited today!


How's everyone else? xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything is well hegdewitch lovely piccie :D 


brunettebimbo said:


> That's brill Hedgewitch :) Lovely piccy!
> 
> Girls we are in such a mess! :cry: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...cial-mess-falling-deeper-day.html#post6798544

So sorry to hear things arent good BB im sure things will some how sort out even if it doesn't look like it at the moment



going_crazy said:


> Sorry.... Really pointless post...... I'M IN MY LAST TICKER BOX!!!!! :yipee::yipee:
> 
> :blush: sorry ladies, just feeling very excited today!
> 
> 
> How's everyone else? xxxxxx

That means if mine had boxes i would be in the last one :haha: 

I think i might be getting pre baby blues or something already. I'g getting really desprate to have Chloe in my arms now. I keep crying becuase she isnt here yet ut i know at the same time for now she needs to stay in there. Im not sure if its just normal or whether its underlying baby blues before ive even had baby.


----------



## Steffyxx

YEP im with you all on the granny hips so frustrating have to turn in bed at least 6 timeas in the night and my arms keep falling asleep grr !! 

Hedgewitch glad everything went well at youre scan and the pic is lovely can see her so clearly :) hope she can hang on until 34 weeks for you ! 

I went to my first ante natal class last night and it was REALLY good i wasnt expecting much tbh but was lovely meeting all the new first time mothers i might be in hospital with , i am getting SO jealous of the people in the last ticker box:haha: i still have 47 DAYS left and it seems like a lifetime ARGH ! 

hope u and bumps r all doing well 

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

OO just looked and its only 44 days :) made me happy haha


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls

Hedge - great news and what a lovely pic!!! Sounds like the hospital had a total cockup there though doesnt it!!! Poor you!!

So heres an interesting development....I've been wakened up about every half an hour with reeeeeeeally strong BH which have got more painful as the morning has gone on. Not getting more frequent and nothing else to suggest we're in action..... But definitely different. Will keep and eye on things and keep you posted!! Definitely earlier than I expected to be awake in the night wondering if "this is it..?!"

Going to have some breakfast and see what transpires!! 

Have a good day everyone, will update you later!! xxx


----------



## Hann79

Hey Ladies,
Just had my "elective" (humph!!!) c section booked in, and I feel really miserable now :( I have got to have it 5 days later than i thought, but I'm not sure I'll make it that far, been having strong braxton hicks/ mild contractions for 3 days now, I told the doctor but she didn't even seem to worry, have had a preemie before as well (in fact if the pregnancy's were laid out together and were the same, then baby would be born tomorrow!!)
Why am I so miserable today... after all its my birthday tomorrow and I'm not in the slightest looking forward too it!! Need cheering up xxx


----------



## juless

I was up all night with a terrible sinus headache and it's still here! Lying in bed all day with a heating pad on my head.. I miss being able to take strong pain meds!! I think it's because we had reeeeally hot weather which has just changed over and the pressure has changed so much. I hate headaches so much!!


----------



## Steffyxx

Hann79 :hugs: cheer up hun im sure time will fly by and happy birthday for tomorrow :cake:

Jules i know what you mean about missing strong painkillers i have a pack of nurofen staring me in the face right now and i cant take any grrr !! i dont know if you can still use that gel you can rub on youre forehead for headaches when youre preg thats preety good at getting rid !


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: hann may i ask why you have got to have a c-section. And im sure if yu dont push yourself to much baby will be happy to stay in there a while longer until your c-sec date


----------



## KittyVentura

I've been having really strong BH lately, lasting about half a day at a time and now I'm really nervous aout labour :S anyone else getting scared? xx


----------



## LilDreamy

KittyVentura said:


> I've been having really strong BH lately, lasting about half a day at a time and now I'm really nervous aout labour :S anyone else getting scared? xx

Scared to death!

My Braxton Hicks the other day were so bad... I can only imagine what real labor is going to feel like. :cry:

I went to the Labor and Delivery the other day, just taking a tour... and we heard a woman crying, saying "she didn't want it anymore"... she was in that much pain. I think it's finally starting to hit me... that I'm due in exactly a month. EEK! oh so scared! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

KittyVentura said:


> I've been having really strong BH lately, lasting about half a day at a time and now I'm really nervous aout labour :S anyone else getting scared? xx

Yes im starting to get a bit scared now, my BH aint that bad either. But ive had a niggly belly ache all day


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Everyone....... I lost the thread for awhile and did a search just now to find it. I was wondering where everyone went. I didn't have time to read everything but I wanted to wish everyone a good week and I hope you all are doing well. My next Dr. aapt is next week on the 16th and then every week from there....... Finally packed my hospital bag yesterday which made it sink in that within a few weeks we will have our baby in our arms....... SO EXCITED!!


----------



## MommyKC

DrMum - Definitely keep us posted!!! Babies are bound to start popping out in this thread so you never know! ;)

I've been finding the last few nights, I feel like I can't breathe when I'm laying down. :( It sucks! I lay on my sides and I still feel like I can't get enough air in. I don't know if its my sinuses, or how the baby is laying... but ugh! :dohh:

Granny hips are better today, but now my tailbone hurts. Just can't win! :haha:

And ladies, don't be scared of labour! I know its easier said than done, especially when you're new at it... but I am actually SUPER excited for labour! I loved the whole experience last time and I can honestly say I'm very excited to go through it again! :D Sure, it hurts... but its nothing unbearable... :nope:... at least not for me. And it's worth every minute! :hugs: I still feel like I have AGES to go, even though its only 7ish weeks until I'm due, which isn't long really. I'm just starting to get impatient! ;)


----------



## starsunshine

yes i'm a little scared of labour especially as its getting so close. I finish work on fri-think it will really sink in then. At the same time i'm kind of looking forward to it-i'll get to see my lo can't wait to meet my little man. Anyone else starting to get really uncomfortable? My hands have swollen so much they hurt :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

ME ME ME!! I am, I am so bloody uncomfortable, what with cervix pains, heartburn, heavy legs and trapped wind!

It's getting closer but just not close enough! Ayone else feeling really impatient!? I'm so fricking excited!!


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, really appreciate it, lil madame isn't moving today though so stress levels through the roof lol, i am sure she does it on purpose!!
anyways i am not sure what on earth is wrong with me today but i got up as usual at 6ish, really didn't want to as i heard the rain outside and just wanted to crawl back under the duvet hehe, by 9am i was snoozing on the sofa, went to bed at 12ish and didn't get up till 3.30pm and am struggling to stay awake, been nodding off since 5ish and have a terrible headache. no idea why i have old lady syndrome today lol!!
how is everyone today?xx


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all, quick update from me.....

I had my growth scan today - due to being diagnosed with GD. Baby is healthy, blood flow from placenta is normal, fluid levels are normal and there are no concerns. BUT..... they have estimated her to be 3700g (8lb 2oz) _NOW_ - and on course for being about 11lb+ at birth :shock:

So...... Although my last DD was 9lb 8oz, and I had a really nice/easy labour + delivery, I am actually a little worried about the size of baby now!!! Would any of you ladies ask for an early induction (as in 38/39weeks - no earlier)?? I was told I could have one due to having GD, BUT because of my previous c-section, there are some complications as to _how_ they can induce me, and the risk of uterine rupture is also increased. I am trying to weigh up the pro's and con's but I'm a little confuzzled right now! :confused:

Hope all's ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hann79

Due#1-2010 said:


> :hugs: hann may i ask why you have got to have a c-section. And im sure if yu dont push yourself to much baby will be happy to stay in there a while longer until your c-sec date

I had 2 previous emergency sections, first was 8 weeks early and same as this one I just thought she would be early, my son 2ndbaby got stuck at 7cm dilated and was coming chin first, they tried to move him (ouchhhhh!!) but it didnt work and if he was born that way he would have broken his neck.

The hopsital have insisted that if i go into labour I can only stay in labour for 8 hours before they do another section and even then, my chances of c section are 80 - 90% :cry: not good stats so just made the inevitable a little bit easier xxx


----------



## DrMum

evening all
as promised a little update... so I was woken up about every 20-30 mins overnight with what I thought was initially stomach pains from eating a takeaway, but then gradually they got stronger and more and more period pain like, and then quite regular at 20-30min intervals. So this went on from abtou 2.30am-7.30am. No waters, no show, just regular pains. Got up and walked round the house several times, no change. Ate some toast - felt sick. By 8am was convinced this was it. Had a shower, washed my hair, did some lady garden taming, woke up DH, ate more breakfast. 

Then fell asleep on the sofa and everything stopped. Hmmph.

Dont get me wrong I was a little surprised it was happening so early, but I've always been certain about my dates, and havent believed the hospitals!!!! It was literally like someone flipping a switch off though, and I lay down and just snoozed the late morning/early afternoon away.
Having lain on the couch though and looked around for a bit, it did strike me how filthy the rug in the lounge was so this afternoon I've shampooed the carpets....Hmmm nesting?!!
So still here girls!!! Watch this space!!!!!
And sleep tight to all those who tossed and turned last night (and not in the rudey nudey way!!! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

BB &#8211; I too am getting quite impatient! I&#8217;m not in a HUGE rush because I know my life is going to be insane once Alora arrives, and I love being pregnant so I don&#8217;t really want it to end just yet, but I am dying to meet her. :cloud9: I can&#8217;t wait to have my second little girl in my arms! But I also enjoy having all my free time spent cuddling my first born right now. :)

Going_Crazy &#8211; I would probably go for the induction to be honest. I am ALL for a natural delivery, and I plan to avoid induction as much as possible&#8230; but sometimes it&#8217;s the safer option. Keep in mind, ultrasounds are estimates and your baby may only be measuring 7lbs right now, or less. Who knows. My daughter was measuring at 5lbs at 33 weeks, meaning she would have been about 9lbs at birth, and she was only 7lbs 11oz at 5 days late! So you can&#8217;t go completely by the ultrasound but either way, sounds like you are going to have a big baby. And if you wait for labour to start on its own, and if you end up going over&#8230; you may have TOO big of a baby that may result in a c-section anyway. :shrug: Ultimately it&#8217;s up to you and what you&#8217;re comfortable with, but that&#8217;s probably what I would do. :hugs:

***EDIT I just wanted to add, my friend who was just induced due to her water breaking, measured 7lbs 8oz the DAY she was induced and her baby was only 6lbs 11oz. Just to give you an idea how off ultrasounds can be. ;)


----------



## aurora

Try and find a massage therapist who can induce you. I have one here who has done it numerous times using pressure points. If it comes down to it I will try that before using any drugs!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hello everyone! Just popping in to catch up a bit. :D

Going_Crazy, I wouldn't be too worried. I'm having to have growth scans at the moment too. I got referred because I was measuring too big, but apparently the baby is actually too small...my next scan is on Thursday, but I'm trying not to worry about it, because like everyone has said, scans are often wrong!

I'm with everyone that's having trouble sleeping, and my advice would be more pillows! :D I have like 6 of them now, lol. My husband still laughs every time I try to turn over though, grrr.


----------



## Newt4

PreggyEggy I think you should change your avatar. Now I want a cup cake :(


----------



## going_crazy

Thank you MommyKC and PreggyEggy, I also think that the growth scans can be off - especially when my fundal height is bang on target and my fluid levels are normal...... surely if the baby was _that_ big, I would have a massive bump?? In fact, I've had people mention that they didn't even think I was 30 weeks, let alone 35+4 weeks!
I'm seeing the VBAC midwife tomorrow and the diabetic midwife on Thurs so will also ask their opinon.

Thanks again :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Newt4 said:


> PreggyEggy I think you should change your avatar. Now I want a cup cake :(

Ooops, sorry! :haha: I have to admit, I often wonder how many pregnant ladies I send into cupcake binges everytime I post...:angelnot:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Going_Crazy that's mad! :shock: Let's hope your baby isn't that big! Let us know how you get on :)

I'm going to whisper this...For some reason I'm sleeping well and only getting up once for a wee!

I tell you what really hurts though, turning over in bed, the pain:cry: I turned over last night and felt like my pelvic bone had been snapped in two! OUCH!

You would have laughed if you had seen me last night, Hubby was making Swiss Roll and Custard:munch: He asked me how big a slice I would like and was like here, here, here on the roll and I got really frustrated and upset coz he wasn't getting the size right! :rofl: He just looked at me laughed then I started laughing, he then came over, kissed me and said God I love you. I can't believe I was getting upset over fricking Swiss Roll!! :lol:

Had some good news and making progress at last! They are putting our radiators in on Tuesday!! :mrgreen: It won't be attached to gas for another couple of weeks but at least it means we can do Beany Boys nursery the weekend after next!!:dance: :happydance: :yipee:

How is everyone else?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I was JUST posting about that pain, brunette..turning over brings me to near tears every night..and I have to do it SO much, cuz if I lay in one spot, my joints ache like crazy. Thank goodness it isn't just me..I thought something was wrong!


----------



## starsunshine

i stole one of my oh's pillows last night i reckon it was about 2! I don't really remember but kind of do-i put it between my legs even though he moaned &tried to tug it back! Lol bless him, good job he's so lovely we just had a laugh about it this am-he had to go get another pillow from the other room!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have 2 huge pillows and a Maternity Pillow that I stuff between my legs but it sill hurts! :(


----------



## Steffyxx

When i try and put a pillow between my legs my lil man kicks like mad because it rests on my bump and he hates it lol ! i cant win cant get to sleep either way:haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

well girlies, I went for my presentation appointment with the consultant as 3 midwifes over the past 5 weeks couldn't decided baby's position! I saw a midwife & consultant who again, both couldn't decide the position, so the consultant did a 2 second portable scan and went 'well no wonder no one can feel the head ..... there is NO head outside the pelvis left too feel!'

Baby is fully engaged and the consultant said he would be very very surprised if I make it to 41 weeks but wasn't willing to say more than that hehe!


----------



## LilDreamy

Show us a bump piccy! :D

Would be interesting to see what a fully engaged bump looks like. :haha:

Congrats! How exciting. :D


----------



## buttonnose82

I'll get one friday (we take one every friday) lol


----------



## silver_penny

bb- I only wake up once a night to go to the restroom (I end up waddling in pain, because my bladder is so full and baby pushes on it when I get up) Hip pain is getting to the point of being unbearable at times, let alone turning over. The only advice I have to give, is keep your legs and knees together when turning over.


----------



## MadamRose

Im so happy ive got to 36 weeks :happydance: just one more week until im term and 4until im due. 

Me and DH went shopping today and ELC had a sale on and couldnt resit buying some things for Chloe. We got her a learning teddy which is from 6months + and teaches them simple words like nose ect so cute. And some teaching cubes that you can play with stack and do loads of other thigns with. I can't wait until she us here now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

WOW buttonnose how exciting!!
I can't wait to get to that stage....what does it feel like being fully engaged?


----------



## buttonnose82

main thing is I ache ALOT down there on the outside, seriously I feel very bruised and have done for days, now i know why :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe your full term in 2 days!! :D

I can't wait to get to that stage either! In fact I just can't wait to have him :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I can't believe your full term in 2 days!! :D
> 
> I can't wait to get to that stage either! In fact I just can't wait to have him :lol:

I dont think any of us can now :haha: i wonder now we are getting so close to term who will be next to have their baby


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think buttonnose or KittyVentura....both our fully engaged ladies!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, i think were due a girl next as we have 2 boys already. Wont the 1st people be full term either tomorrow or the day after :shock: shows how quick its going


----------



## brunettebimbo

Day after I think?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Day after I think?

Gosh no time at all really then. i cant wait til we can say that


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your before me! I feel like time has stopped still!!

Bit of a nosey question....you girls who have stretch marks, when did you get them?
I'm at 33+4 and fingers crossed still have none but I'm scared I might end up with them near the end!?


----------



## MommyKC

Wow, I can't believe we're talking about being full-term already! I feel like I have ages to go still at having 4 weeks since some of you ladies are only DAYS away! :shock: And some of our babies are ENGAGED? Wow, crazy!
I see my MW on Friday and I'm dying to find out the position Alora is in right now, as I have no idea. She was transverse at my ultrasound at 29 weeks but who knows how she is positioned now. :shrug: I feel movement everywhere though, and I definitely feel pressure down low sometimes but that could be her head, or feet... I am anxious to know though!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i keep feeling like time stops still. I find i have to keep as busy as possible or it feels worse. And keeping active will help make her come sooner as well im hoping :haha:
I didnt have any when i was there ive noticed a few over the last week or 2 but ive only got a few and they are at the underneath of my bump and if they dont get any worse that aint too noticable


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm staying active at work for the time being, 2 flights of stairs and being in surgery should help!
I get to do our nursery not this weekend but next then I go on maternity so hopefully nesting will kick in!
Once 37 Weeks hits, eviction begins! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww kate i hope baby is getting in a good position for you hunni.
And dont worry it wont be long at all before your talking about getting clsoe to term :thumbup:



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm staying active at work for the time being, 2 flights of stairs and being in surgery should help!
> I get to do our nursery not this weekend but next then I go on maternity so hopefully nesting will kick in!
> Once 37 Weeks hits, eviction begins! :lol:

Yes i know what you mean. I get out into town everyday even if its just to walk round and not buy stuff and it all helps they say being active may stop you going over.

My eviction is also starting at 37weeks 1week time. What are you doing as part of your? if you dont mind me asking. My nesting has def kicked in :haha: the other day i was desparte to find things to do :haha: was tempted to go and clean some random persons house i wanted to clean so much.


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies..... 
Looks like I'm going to be having baby in September...... Saw the diabetic consultant today who informed me that the GD is having an impact on the baby, and that I would need to have insulin next week and be induced bang on 38 weeks (Hmm... I make that 16 days time:shock:) 

Not sure how I feel about this as I was so totally against induction (the last time I was induced I had a horrible time and it ended with the emergency c-section) yet if my GD is affecting the baby, maybe I should get her out asap???

I have an appointment on Tues to start insulin, then they will give me a proper induction date. In a way I'm looking forward to seeing her early, but I don't think I'm prepared just yet - haven't washed any of her clothes, and I've not even packed the hospital bags!!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear you have to have the induction you dont really want going_crazy. but as you say yes if its best for bubs then thats what matters. Hopefully this one goes better than the last and you wont need a c-sec. 
I hope you are able to get things sorted in time for baby :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww I cannot wait to start the eviction process! :haha: Only 4 weeks for me! Well, actually 5 weeks. I don't want to start until 38 weeks, otherwise I lose out on my vacation pay that I'm getting before my mat leave officially starts! :rofl: I will start drinking RLT though around 36 weeks. :D

Going_Crazy - Sorry to hear about things not going the way you planned, :( but fingers crossed things will go better this time! And try to look at the positive aspect, you're going to meet your little girl in just over 2 weeks! :yipee: And that's plenty of time to get ready! ;)

BB - I only have tiny stretchmarks on my hips and breasts (no new ones yet from this pregnancy) but they didn't pop out until 36 weeks or so with my first daughter... and I know some women who had NONE at 38 weeks and then all of a sudden a bunch showed up, so it seems like we're never in the clear until bubs is actually born, and even THEN some can show up after your skin starts to shrink back down. Fingers crossed though that you stay clear! :hugs:


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm jealous of those of you who don't have stretch marks! My stomach looks like a giant tub of raspberry ripple. Some of the marks are pretty thick and are uncomfortable. I'm jealous, but I hope you manage to continue on without them, they're not nice to look at!

Going_crazy, sorry to hear that you're getting induced, but it must be so exciting knowing when you'll meet your baby!

I've got my second growth scan tomorrow, and I'm nervous because the last one showed that the baby is too small. I hope she's growing ok...does anybody know what will happen if she's not growing enough? I'm too scared to google or anything. :/


----------



## MadamRose

PreggyEggy said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who don't have stretch marks! My stomach looks like a giant tub of raspberry ripple. Some of the marks are pretty thick and are uncomfortable. I'm jealous, but I hope you manage to continue on without them, they're not nice to look at!
> 
> Going_crazy, sorry to hear that you're getting induced, but it must be so exciting knowing when you'll meet your baby!
> 
> I've got my second growth scan tomorrow, and I'm nervous because the last one showed that the baby is too small. I hope she's growing ok...does anybody know what will happen if she's not growing enough? I'm too scared to google or anything. :/

Sometimes if they are that concerned on babys growth they might induce you early. If they arent too worried they will proberly just monitor you.


----------



## CrazyTink

Totally couldn't find this thread.. wandered where everyone had got too :)

so exciting that we don't have long left can't wait to meet this little one... also getting more and more convinced that its a 3rd boy, mainly due to people telling me that 'i'm all up front so its defo a boy!?!?!' and the midwife said that it sounded like a boys heartbeat (140bpm) when i listened again at night it was 150 so who knows
Totally random too but i bought mother and baby mag today and it was the october issue exciting!!!!


----------



## miamia34

CrazyTink said:


> Totally couldn't find this thread.. wandered where everyone had got too :)
> 
> so exciting that we don't have long left can't wait to meet this little one... also getting more and more convinced that its a 3rd boy, mainly due to people telling me that 'i'm all up front so its defo a boy!?!?!' and the midwife said that it sounded like a boys heartbeat (140bpm) when i listened again at night it was 150 so who knows
> Totally random too but i bought mother and baby mag today and it was the october issue exciting!!!!

Hey hun dont go on that!! Im all up front hardly put weight on anywhere else and heartbeat ranges between 130-150 and we are having a girl!x


----------



## Newt4

Im also all up front and its a girl.


----------



## brunettebimbo

going_crazy that sucks but whatever is best for your baby, plus you get to meet her in just over two weeks!! :yipee:

Phillippa I don't know what I'm going to do to be honest. I'm going to start RLT at 36 weeks (my sister shouted at me and said not to before then!), regular sex, bump rides, hot curry, nipple stimulation.....all the crap that won't work! :rofl:

I said to hubby last night "3 Weeks and Beany Boy's eviction begins as he is full term" he was like :shock: "Shit that's really close!" :lol:

Kate you make a valid point....I'm 37 Weeks on the 2nd and my Annual Leave finishes on the 11th and Maternity Pay begins on 12th :wacko: Maybe I'll text the wage lady and ask what happens if he comes early!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all doing good today, hugs to all and of course belly rubs!!xx


----------



## starsunshine

well eviction starts tomorrow for me-i can't really believe i'm here already it all seems so crazy-i'm going to have a baby soon! Madness! I started on rlt a couple of weeks ago but haven't been v strict about drinking it mainly coz its horrible! Lol i might have a couple more once i finish work which is tomorrow-woohoo can't wait i'm so swollen and hate being on my feet all day so its gonna be great to have some time to myself to put my feet up. I think i might need to start packing my hosp bag now as well-i've kind of gathered a few bits and bobs together but need to wash the lo's clothes and stick the lot into a bag.


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning everyone 34 weeks for me today:happydance: i feel so behind all of you :wacko: 

Just read back a few posts and its mad to see people talking about being engaged planned c sections and being full term makes it all so real :) think we are deffo due a girl next ! :cloud9:

x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning everyone!!

Just wanted to say that it's exactly *ONE* month today until my due date :happydance: yaaaayyyy!!! x


----------



## kodi

yay :D not long now!!
im 34weeks tomorrow!! ee i hope the last few weeks flyyy! should do seeing as we're moving this wednesday and i havent done the nursery yet!! :flower:


----------



## DrMum

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to say that it's exactly *ONE* month today until my due date :happydance: yaaaayyyy!!! x

YAY ttc whens your DD? We must be almost identical - mine is 10/10/10?

I posted a couple of days ago about being up all night with increasingly strong regular BH which I thought was maybe the start of something but then it all petered out.

Today been out for a walk with OH and literally had to stop and sit down with more and more pains in the bottom of my back and down into my legs. It was happening every 20metres or so. But now I've got home and sat down its all stopped again. So now I dont know what to think!!!!

Havent got MW until next wed so will have to sit it out and see I guess!!

As before, I'll keep you posted girlies!! :flower:


----------



## Hann79

Hey girls 
Having a :wacko: day, started yesterday, it was my birthday and there was a very odd drunk man at the gate of our garden causing trouble, I had gone up to ask him to go with my hubbie and my heart started fluttering (not in a good way), thought i was going to pass out. Figured it was just stress, until I went to town this morning, Queuing up in Boots (luckily really for me!) My eyes blacked out and I lost my hearing completely for about 3 seconds, thought I was going floorwards!! So the pharmacist sat me down and gave me some water and phoned my doctor for me.
Apparantly my blood pressure has gone up rather high for me (but not high in the grand scheme of things) and I was very lucky not to have gone. 
So I'm on bed rest for a while and not going far on my own again!! 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Hann79

CrazyTink said:


> Totally couldn't find this thread.. wandered where everyone had got too :)
> 
> so exciting that we don't have long left can't wait to meet this little one... also getting more and more convinced that its a 3rd boy, mainly due to people telling me that 'i'm all up front so its defo a boy!?!?!' and the midwife said that it sounded like a boys heartbeat (140bpm) when i listened again at night it was 150 so who knows
> Totally random too but i bought mother and baby mag today and it was the october issue exciting!!!!

I'm all upfront and babies heartbeat is between 130 and 150, mine is a little girl!! xxx


----------



## newmommy23

Hann79 said:


> CrazyTink said:
> 
> 
> Totally couldn't find this thread.. wandered where everyone had got too :)
> 
> so exciting that we don't have long left can't wait to meet this little one... also getting more and more convinced that its a 3rd boy, mainly due to people telling me that 'i'm all up front so its defo a boy!?!?!' and the midwife said that it sounded like a boys heartbeat (140bpm) when i listened again at night it was 150 so who knows
> Totally random too but i bought mother and baby mag today and it was the october issue exciting!!!!
> 
> I'm all upfront and babies heartbeat is between 130 and 150, mine is a little girl!! xxxClick to expand...

same here!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hann that's not good! My MIL said she had the same when she was pregnant!

Well good and bad news today, I just feel like curling in a ball and crying!
I had my assessments this morning for my Dental Nursing, I passed the ones I did but she got stuck in traffic and missed my first one which was one of the biggest! :( I also had some booked in for the 21st but had to cancel coz I have nothing in! I'm now being signed off for a year, a break in training, which I'm really upset about because I thought I would have been qualified by December and now I'm going to be a trainee for at least another 18 months :(

Things with the car have just gotten worse and I've no idea what to do! :cry:

I got Hubby to go into the garage and see what was going on, they have now said that some unit needs replacing and it's going to cost £1000!!! We have AA cover which means they will pay £475 of it but it still leaves £525 for us to pay!

Do we have a leg to stand on? We took it in for losing power, they charged us £700 changed the particulating filter and passed it through it's MOT. 2 Weeks later the SAME problem...losing power AGAIN! Surely they can't make us pay again when it obviously wasn't the particulating filter that needed changing in the first place!?

I'm thinking of calling Trading Standards tomorrow but I'm just not sure if we have any grounds?


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Hann that's not good! My MIL said she had the same when she was pregnant!
> 
> Well good and bad news today, I just feel like curling in a ball and crying!
> I had my assessments this morning for my Dental Nursing, I passed the ones I did but she got stuck in traffic and missed my first one which was one of the biggest! :( I also had some booked in for the 21st but had to cancel coz I have nothing in! I'm now being signed off for a year, a break in training, which I'm really upset about because I thought I would have been qualified by December and now I'm going to be a trainee for at least another 18 months :(
> 
> Things with the car have just gotten worse and I've no idea what to do! :cry:
> 
> I got Hubby to go into the garage and see what was going on, they have now said that some unit needs replacing and it's going to cost £1000!!! We have AA cover which means they will pay £475 of it but it still leaves £525 for us to pay!
> 
> Do we have a leg to stand on? We took it in for losing power, they charged us £700 changed the particulating filter and passed it through it's MOT. 2 Weeks later the SAME problem...losing power AGAIN! Surely they can't make us pay again when it obviously wasn't the particulating filter that needed changing in the first place!?
> 
> I'm thinking of calling Trading Standards tomorrow but I'm just not sure if we have any grounds?

My mum had it too hun, but it turned into pre eclampsia, but no protein so its ok!! Still feel odd though.
Hope you get the car sorted xxx


----------



## Hann79

starsunshine said:


> well eviction starts tomorrow for me-i can't really believe i'm here already it all seems so crazy-i'm going to have a baby soon! Madness! I started on rlt a couple of weeks ago but haven't been v strict about drinking it mainly coz its horrible! Lol i might have a couple more once i finish work which is tomorrow-woohoo can't wait i'm so swollen and hate being on my feet all day so its gonna be great to have some time to myself to put my feet up. I think i might need to start packing my hosp bag now as well-i've kind of gathered a few bits and bobs together but need to wash the lo's clothes and stick the lot into a bag.

Let me know what works hun, my eviction starts on 09/10/10 xxx


----------



## juless

I can't believe I only have 3 weeks till I'm full term!! :D She is definitely having some growth spurts - my appitite is CRAZY!! In fact, I'm starving right now... gotta go eat... hehe


----------



## MommyKC

BB &#8211; that really sucks hun. I don&#8217;t know what to say. :( But keep your chin up, everything will work out&#8230; one way or another. :hugs:

I&#8217;m carrying all out front too, and I&#8217;m having a girl! Her heart rate has varied between 130-150 too! Crazy! :haha:

As I said, I will start drinking RLT around 36 weeks (no earlier) but won&#8217;t start severe eviction process until 38 weeks. Not like any of it really works anyway. :nope: But it&#8217;s fun to try! :haha:

I still feel like I have so long to go compared to you ladies! I&#8217;m just 33 weeks today! :shock: I&#8217;m going to be one of the last to have my baby I think. But that&#8217;s okay, I&#8217;m not in a big rush! :haha:

I see my midwife tomorrow and I&#8217;m praying to god Alora is head down. If she&#8217;s not, I think I will cry! :cry: I only have 6 more weeks for her to flip and if she hasn&#8217;t, it&#8217;s an automatic c-section (hospital protocol). :(


----------



## silver_penny

I just wanted to give you guys an update: JynxPhD is being induced tonight and should have her little boy and girl soon. Her little boy failed his biophysical for the second time this week, so the doctors decided to induce. Lets keep her in our thoughts!


----------



## Newt4

Good luck JynxPhD! Hope you and your twins are healthy and happy!


----------



## juless

Oh wow! I hope all goes well for her and the babies!! My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family!!


----------



## Newt4

Whoa Im on my last box. Eeek


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keep us updated Silver-Penny please!!
Hope all goes well JynxPhD :)

I think my litle boy has had a growth spurt, he has been so quiet recently, I even had to wake him up this morning, I was so panicky, I felt no movements at all so I prodded and poked him and then he got hiccups bless him!

Anyone else keep worrying?


----------



## Newt4

I worry all the time. She low and facing my back so her kicking is a lot different than it used to be. I feel more wiggles than kicks now. She sure likes to still her little feet in my ribs though... 

I cant sleep. My cold is keeping me up. After this cold I will not complain about the small aches and pains of pregnancy cause now I know it can be a lot worse.


----------



## starsunshine

woohoo full term my baby's cooked! So so so so so excited! Arg. Also my last day at work so doubly excited woohoo


----------



## DrMum

Morning girls
Anyone heard any news of Jynx yet? OOOh exciting for her (and for us too!!)
Keep us posted - Jynx sending lots of good labour luck!!!
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Phillippa I don't know what I'm going to do to be honest. I'm going to start RLT at 36 weeks (my sister shouted at me and said not to before then!), regular sex, bump rides, hot curry, nipple stimulation.....all the crap that won't work! :rofl:


Yes very true nothing will prob work. I'm just hoping Chloe doesnt keep me waiting too long. As getting really fed up now. 

Hope all goes well for JynxPhD

I can't beleive its only 5days until im full term just can't wait to get there now, then me and OH will be doing everything we can to try and get baby out even though im not being too hopeful it will work


----------



## trumpetbum

I can't believe we have full termers **eek**


----------



## Steffyxx

good luck jynxphd :) hope all goes well !

Im getting really annoyed with my sleep now its all i want to do but im so achy my hips and back feel like they are going to crumble when i move :cry: i keep thinkin if im like this now what on earth am i going to be like when i get no sleep at all because of the baby lol ! NOT GOOD ! 

anyways hope youre all well and congrats to those who have reached full term :happydance: xx


----------



## MadamRose

I think thats the whole point of it, your body stops you sleeping now to prepare you for being up with baby :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol that makes sense but i dont think ill ever be ready to start a day without any sleep:haha: at least (fngers crossed) ill have my old body back i actually feel like an 80 yr old i probably moan more too lol


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, im sure they wont stop us getting any sleep, im sure our babys will let us have ast least 10mins a night :haha:

Everyone says you want them out but then whaen you get no sleep at night you want to send them back :rofl:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Due#1-2010 said:


> PreggyEggy said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of those of you who don't have stretch marks! My stomach looks like a giant tub of raspberry ripple. Some of the marks are pretty thick and are uncomfortable. I'm jealous, but I hope you manage to continue on without them, they're not nice to look at!
> 
> Going_crazy, sorry to hear that you're getting induced, but it must be so exciting knowing when you'll meet your baby!
> 
> I've got my second growth scan tomorrow, and I'm nervous because the last one showed that the baby is too small. I hope she's growing ok...does anybody know what will happen if she's not growing enough? I'm too scared to google or anything. :/
> 
> Sometimes if they are that concerned on babys growth they might induce you early. If they arent too worried they will proberly just monitor you.Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup: The scan went well, my baby has grown, and is now in the normal ranges on the chart. :happydance: She'll be on the smaller side, but should be fine.

I hope everything goes well for JynxPhd! :thumbup:

Oh man, it seems everything is going topsy turvy today. I live with my inlaws, and we've had water coming through the ceiling in the kitchen last night, and it turns out we have a leak that's been going for possibly years! We only discovered it when my husband realised the ceiling had started to bulge suspiciously, poked it, and water came through! To make it worse, we've only just had a brand new kitchen, and there is water damage to one of the cabinets. :dohh:

Luckily, it seems insurance will cover it, but could the timing be worse? We're trying to get the house baby ready, lol, and now this! :dohh:

Oh well, at least I have my antenatal class in an hour. :thumbup:


----------



## silver_penny

Jynx is doing well, they are doing a slow induction as its twins, so no babies yet. I will be out of town all day and will be unable to post any updates. She does have a nice little thread in the Third Tri area going about her surprise induction, which she will hopefully keep us updated on.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hey ladies. Just thought I'd share some paintings I just finished for the nursery...

The nursery should be complete (I hope) by the end of the weekend and I can share full pics then :D
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

they look lovely kitty :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures KV!! :D Very talented!

Eurgh Newt I feel for you! Woke up this morning with a stinking cold! I feel like I'm swallowing razor blades and my nose is like a tap! :(

Well builders came in today to remove electric heaters, that's us with no heating until October 7th! :shock: Luckily the weather is still quite humid so we should be ok!

Anyone else not hit reality yet? I just can't ever see myself with a baby....it's like it's never going to happen :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Im the same as you BB i think i will beeleive it when im screaming in labour :haha:
I really want to get to 37weeks and then have her here now. ive nested so much there is no cleaning to do so im just bored now :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

You on Maternity Leave?


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies

I feel exactly the same. It still doesn't seem real lol xx


----------



## MadamRose

I finished collage at 29weeks so been off since then. My sister is a child minder so i helped her all over the hols as she ovbisouly had extra kids all day. But now they back at school so im 100% bored


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bring on labour!! :rofl: I can't wait! I want it to feel real.

:cry: I've just put my wedding dress up for sale


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Bring on labour!! :rofl: I can't wait! I want it to feel real.
> 
> :cry: I've just put my wedding dress up for sale

:hugs: sorry to hear you have to put your dress up for sale. 

yes we are all saying that now, when we are in that much pain from labour we will be wishing we werent


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope I'm actually quite excited, the pain is the last step before meeting our baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## Hann79

KittyVentura said:


> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd share some paintings I just finished for the nursery...
> 
> The nursery should be complete (I hope) by the end of the weekend and I can share full pics then :D

They are lovely!! xxx


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Bring on labour!! :rofl: I can't wait! I want it to feel real.
> 
> :cry: I've just put my wedding dress up for sale

Where have you put it up hun, as I'm selling the one I didnt wear!! xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm excited about the pain too. I think it'll be empowering... it also means that soon I won't be pregnant anymore (hooray... I've had enough now lol) and I get to meet the little man who's been beating me up from the inside.

I hope he comes early... I'd hate to go overdue xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd hate it too :(

It's a site called preloved :)


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey everyone hope all ladies and bumps are doing ok!

Sorry for the late update but i've been busy and my internet hasn't been working. 

So Monday night, I woke up with horrible pains in my stomach and back and they wouldn't go away, so I called my doctor and they said to go in immediately. Well I live an hr away from my hospital, and it seemed we hit every red light. We get there and they hook me up to monitors, and they told me I was having contractions, I didn't want to believe them but they gave me a muscle relaxer which I immediately threw up, so they gave me a second dose, and the contractions stopped and I fell asleep and they let me go the next day. I'm waiting right now at my doctors office for my checkup, I'm thinking they're gonna put me on bed rest, which I'm dreading. But I'll update as soon as possible.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O my!
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes let us know how everything gets on hope all is well :hugs:

Yes same kitty i really hope i dont go overdue i think i will :cry: if i do


----------



## MommyKC

Kitty &#8211; Lovely paintings! :cloud9: Very creative of you! :)

BB &#8211; I&#8217;m very excited for labour too! And like I&#8217;ve said, it&#8217;s totally worth it!
Sorry about selling your wedding dress, but on the other hand&#8230; I still have mine, and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve even looked at it since I got married 3 years ago. :shrug: As nice as it is to have it as a keepsake, it did cost quite a bit for something that only hangs in my closet now. And it&#8217;s not like my daughters will ever wear it, it won&#8217;t be &#8220;cool&#8221; anymore anyway by the time they get married. ;)

And going overdue does suck! Trust me. But it&#8217;s also good to prepare yourself. NEVER count on baby being early, it only leads to major disappointment when they are late! :wacko:

Caseycakes, hope everything turns out okay! :hugs:

Can&#8217;t wait to hear about the twins!!! So exciting! :yipee:

Okay I&#8217;m off to my midwife! Baby better be HEAD DOWN!!!!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I hope baby is head down for you again kate :D

I just lost a bloddy mucus plug :D i know it coudl still mean baby is a while before coming but i know its a good sign


----------



## MommyKC

Baby is HEAD DOWN!!! :yipee: I am SO relieved!!! :D Now she better stay that way!!!

I never had ANY bleeding until I was in labour! So it may be a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Baby is HEAD DOWN!!! :yipee: I am SO relieved!!! :D Now she better stay that way!!!
> 
> I never had ANY bleeding until I was in labour! So it may be a good sign! :thumbup:

Im hoping so, it was massive bigger than a cherry tomato and like a massive bogey (sorry tmi) and was streaked with blood all round the middle. Someone said that if they are bloody it shows your closer to labour than the ones that are just mucus. whether its true or not i dont know 

So happy that your baby is head down, now stay like tht for your mummy missy


----------



## MommyKC

I think it varies (I know, not the answer anyone wants to hear! lol). For some women, it may mean nothing... for others, it may be the beginning of something happening. Typically, bleeding later in pregnancy (unless you've had health issues) is a result of your cervix changing (either dilating or effacing) which again CAN happen weeks before labour, or it can happen right before. I will keep my fingers crossed for you though! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks as long as she stays in there until wednesday i dont mind :D i want her to be fully cooked before coming. Would prefer it if she came pretty soon after the 15th. Even though i knoq i could go over


----------



## MadamRose

Also JynxPhD twins are here



JynxPhD said:


> Short update: Scout Adelle 5lbs 2oz and Beckett Kenneth 4 lbs 1.9 oz born through vaginal delivery with NO pain relief. Epidural fell out before active labor!!! Both babies in NICU but doing well. Will post more later.


----------



## juless

SO glad to hear her babies and herself are doing well!!


----------



## MommyKC

YAY!!! Two more babies! :cloud9: Im glad she's doing well!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well today.xx


----------



## DrMum

Hi Hedge
looks like its just us that are up this morning so far!!! How are you feeling today? Hope that wee one of yours is behaving!!!
I'm so excited - we are going to collect our pram and carseat etc today YAY. You just know I'll be wheeling it round the lounge later today!!!
I braved the scales this morning for the first time in weeks and uncovered my...2 stone 9lb weight gain...........EEEEEEEEEEEK. Dont know why I thought that after a sleepless night with horrible back pain getting on the scales would ever be helpful!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmph I'm off to the kitchen now to see what I can eat :haha: !!!!


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: yey 2 more bumpkins so 3 boys and a girl now am i right ? how exciting :) glad youre all doing well hun x

Phillipa how exciting u lost ur cherry tomato :haha: fxd it means a 37 weeker for you ! 

Mommy kc - im hoping baby is still lying head down too i got my midwife on wensday and he keeps moving all over dont know what hes upto tbh lol 

hope you and bumps are all well xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Dr mum i have put exactly the same amount of wieght on and its still not making me want to stop binging on choc and naughty things:blush: just worry about it afterwards lol !


----------



## DrMum

Thanks Stef - its just a shock isnt it when you see numbers on the scales you NEVER thought you'd see!!! 

Ah well. Must be breakfast time!! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

DrMum said:


> Hi Hedge
> looks like its just us that are up this morning so far!!! How are you feeling today? Hope that wee one of yours is behaving!!!
> I'm so excited - we are going to collect our pram and carseat etc today YAY. You just know I'll be wheeling it round the lounge later today!!!
> I braved the scales this morning for the first time in weeks and uncovered my...2 stone 9lb weight gain...........EEEEEEEEEEEK. Dont know why I thought that after a sleepless night with horrible back pain getting on the scales would ever be helpful!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmph I'm off to the kitchen now to see what I can eat :haha: !!!!

Last time i got weighed i had put on 6lbs and that was at either 29 or 31 weeks. Dont have scales at home so dont know how much more i have put on.



Steffyxx said:


> :happydance: yey 2 more bumpkins so 3 boys and a girl now am i right ? how exciting :) glad youre all doing well hun x
> 
> Phillipa how exciting u lost ur cherry tomato :haha: fxd it means a 37 weeker for you !
> 
> Mommy kc - im hoping baby is still lying head down too i got my midwife on wensday and he keeps moving all over dont know what hes upto tbh lol
> 
> hope you and bumps are all well xx

I hope it does mean a 37weeker :haha: only 4days to go for me. I can just see her keeping me waiting though as all the family are expecting her to be early.


----------



## Hann79

Due#1-2010 said:


> Also JynxPhD twins are here
> 
> 
> 
> JynxPhD said:
> 
> 
> Short update: Scout Adelle 5lbs 2oz and Beckett Kenneth 4 lbs 1.9 oz born through vaginal delivery with NO pain relief. Epidural fell out before active labor!!! Both babies in NICU but doing well. Will post more later.Click to expand...

Yeyy!!! Congratulations Jynx!! You're brave with no pain relief:thumbup: xxx


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations jynx and wow for doing it with no pain relief!


----------



## silver_penny

Thank you Phillipa for updating the girls. :hugs: Yesterday was a busy busy day for me. My DH and I finally got married in our church and literally planned it out in a week. However rushed it was, it was amazing and beautiful. I couldn't have asked for better. :happydance: We wanted to do it before our next LO was born, so time was wasting away. I can't believe we already have some bumpkins that are full term already! Everyone keeps on telling me they don't think I will get to my DD with how big I am this time around, and I haven't even gotten to the same weight I was with my DS (of course with my son I gained alot of the weight in fat, this time I'm doing better with the sweets) Of course, my bump is probably larger than it was last time, I just don't have as big of thighs this time around. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Your welcome siver.
Congrats to you on your marriage, hope you had a wonderful day :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

So had an aggravating time yesterday at my doctors, I had to wait an hour past my appointment time to get called back, finally got called back then waited another hour for my doctor to see me, and my doctor was away delivering a baby so another doctor saw me, they had no clue that I went to the hospital monday with contractions, they had none of my charts, so they couldn't tell me nothing and basically tried to get me out of there in 3 minutes (I timed it). I don't know I feel kinda bummed about my doctor, but I feel like it's too late in the game to switch. 

Hope all ladies and bumps are doing ok!


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> Mommy kc - im hoping baby is still lying head down too i got my midwife on wensday and he keeps moving all over dont know what hes upto tbh lol

Dont worry, Alora moves like crazy and I feel movement all over the place. Thats why I was really worried she was still sideways or something. But nope, she's head down! So I wouldnt worry. :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Well ladies I'm glad everyone is doing well, excited at how close we all are. Thursday morning it was raining pretty hard and I fell down the stairs landing in the splits, talk about pain! I was stuck and couldn't get up, it feels like someone just split me straight up the middle and I can't walk for the pain. My husband came running and helped me into the house and on the couch. My Dr. was out but another Dr. in his office had me go get hooked up to a monitor to check on lil one. I knew he was fine as I didn't land on my belly or anything and he was still wiggling away but better safe than sorry. I think I tore something down there. To top it off I have been off my feet since Thursday and now all of the sudden my feet and ankles are swelling :( I'm ready to have my lil boy but now want to wait for this pain to heal as I don't see how I can handle this pain plus labor pains........


----------



## MadamRose

I think ive over done the nesting. Ive been doing loads all day and i think ive over stretched my back and done too much as hardly stopped. And since i have ive had a bad pain in my back. But i know its nothing else as its a constant pain.
Then my mum came round and i was stupid and moved loads of heavy boxes as we are doing a carboot tomorrow. I dont think i realised until after how heavy they were :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

Tsk tsk tsk Phillippa! I over did it the other day with housework, and I felt sore for two days afterwards. :wacko:

Try to take it easy!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i will now, i really didnt realise i had over done it until i stpped if that makes sense.

I'm just hoping it doesnt stop me sleeping as my back normally plays me up at night atm anyway. at least ive done loads more cleaning i just coudlnt help it. I really dont know how im finding anything else in the house to do ive nested that much over last week or so


----------



## juless

WantaBelly said:


> Well ladies I'm glad everyone is doing well, excited at how close we all are. Thursday morning it was raining pretty hard and I fell down the stairs landing in the splits, talk about pain! I was stuck and couldn't get up, it feels like someone just split me straight up the middle and I can't walk for the pain. My husband came running and helped me into the house and on the couch. My Dr. was out but another Dr. in his office had me go get hooked up to a monitor to check on lil one. I knew he was fine as I didn't land on my belly or anything and he was still wiggling away but better safe than sorry. I think I tore something down there. To top it off I have been off my feet since Thursday and now all of the sudden my feet and ankles are swelling :( I'm ready to have my lil boy but now want to wait for this pain to heal as I don't see how I can handle this pain plus labor pains........

Oh my gosh! That sounds horrible!! I hope it heals quickly!!!!!! Get lots of rest!


----------



## trumpetbum

Just back from assessment unit at hospital. Bit of leakage that I thought was most likely discharge and maybe return of yeast infection but it got more watery, sweet smelling, greeny tinged and ended up very heavy so phoned the unit for advice and they got me in for monitoring. Everything fine, trace fine, speculum not the comfiest but picked up greeny tinged mucous (niiiice), most likely recurrance of thrush so gave me cream and pessary but swabbed jic. They were nice though, said that given the symptoms it was sensible to be checked out. Feel a bit like a drama queen :lol:


----------



## trumpetbum

silver_penny said:


> My DH and I finally got married in our church and literally planned it out in a week. However rushed it was, it was amazing and beautiful. I couldn't have asked for better. :happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## Newt4

Im finally feeling a bit better today yay:happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Glad to hear that Newt!!! :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Wowwaweewa! Full term today. Now it all get serious.

I have my baby shower today too and I'm so excited xx


----------



## Wriggley

hi girlies - havnt posted in here for a while - everyone getting excited much? not long until we all start popping :D


----------



## Hann79

WantaBelly said:


> Well ladies I'm glad everyone is doing well, excited at how close we all are. Thursday morning it was raining pretty hard and I fell down the stairs landing in the splits, talk about pain! I was stuck and couldn't get up, it feels like someone just split me straight up the middle and I can't walk for the pain. My husband came running and helped me into the house and on the couch. My Dr. was out but another Dr. in his office had me go get hooked up to a monitor to check on lil one. I knew he was fine as I didn't land on my belly or anything and he was still wiggling away but better safe than sorry. I think I tore something down there. To top it off I have been off my feet since Thursday and now all of the sudden my feet and ankles are swelling :( I'm ready to have my lil boy but now want to wait for this pain to heal as I don't see how I can handle this pain plus labor pains........

Ouch!! That sounds like it would hurt at the best of times, nevermind being heavily pregnant, hope your ok xxx


----------



## EmandBub

what have I missed? :hugs:
xx


----------



## silver_penny

Baby is putting a lot of pressure on my cervix today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats on your wedding Silver_Penny! :)
Wantabelly that sounds horrible! :hugs: Hope your better soon!

Full termers and 2 more babies! Girls this getting real! :shock: :mrgreen:

Well I feel terrible today! I caught a cold from a girl at work on Thursday and it's gradually got worse, I now have a chesty wheezy cough and I really feel like I can't breath because of my chest! I was gonna drag my arse into work and suffer but why should I? So I'm tucked up in bed. I have the midwife at 1.15 so hopefully she can suggest something to help.

How's everyone else?


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls!

hope you all had a good weekend!

we had a go 'practice' run last night, I had loads of very painful braxton hicks! they lasted a good few hours too! It is so exciting that my body is getting ready for the big day! I had a ton of eggwhite mucus this morning too which is a good sign after all those braxton hicks that they did something

Come on baby, I want to meet you!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How very exciting!!
I can't believe some of you only have 18 Days to go!

I've 40 left :(


----------



## babyskeer2

'Congratulations' two new bambinos :)

Not long for us all now girls, I cant wait :happydance:

Had one of the OMG im so overwelmed moments this morning, cant believe im going to be a mummy again, and to a little boy this time, Im so lucky just what I wanted, girl then a boy xx

Hope I do a good job :wacko:

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

after some research I am now thinking my ton of eggwhite mucus was actually the start of my plug yay!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you all had a good weekend, hugs and belly rubs all round,xx


----------



## trumpetbum

I got a good nights sleep last night. YEY!!! Dh slept on a mattress at the foot of my bed though :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

hope you feel better BB :hugs:
i can't believe we've already had 3 new babies!!
xxx


----------



## Hann79

buttonnose82 said:


> after some research I am now thinking my ton of eggwhite mucus was actually the start of my plug yay!

Really?? Oh my god thats what I have, buckets and buckets full!! Too early for me :nope:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't panic Hann it may just be discharge plus losing your plug doesn't mean you will go into labour straight away, could be a few more weeks.


----------



## buttonnose82

Hann, even if it is your plug it can regenerate itself so don't worry :)


----------



## Hann79

|My friend is in labour and I feel so jealous :cry: really wish it was me!! 
Baby kicked my stomach so much last night, I actually couldn't eat, think its bruised :haha: oh well!! The next 6 weeks can't go quick enough


----------



## brunettebimbo

My little boy has hiccups again!


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Don't panic Hann it may just be discharge plus losing your plug doesn't mean you will go into labour straight away, could be a few more weeks.

True hunni!! When I lost my plug with my son I was truely shocked, it was huge!!


----------



## Hann79

buttonnose82 said:


> Hann, even if it is your plug it can regenerate itself so don't worry :)

Fingers are firmly crossed lol!!


----------



## EmandBub

how's everyone been doing?
xx


----------



## DrMum

morning girls
hope we all had nice weekends? I've had a baby-centric weekend with purchase of changing bag, delivery of pram and car seat, realisation that family fix isofix maxicosi base requires a)brute force and b) a phd in electrical engineering, and LOADS of BHs.
But all good otherwise. Suddenly it feels so real. Got the steriliser out and read instructions, monitor set up, car seat ready.
All I need now is the occupier!!!! (pokes belly : are you listening in there???)
Hope you're all well - its getting exciting now!!!! :) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting!

Em everything babywise is good...other things in life eg finances are crap but I'll live!

How are you?


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey :hugs:
i'm sure everything will start looking up soon! :flow:

i'm good, can't believe everyone's got so little time left!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know although I still feel like I've forever left!


----------



## EmandBub

40 days is nothing hon! :hugs:
babe will be here in no time 
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

23days left until DD and im term this week, role on wednesday. I really want Chloe to show her face now im so bored and have nothing to focus on.


----------



## EmandBub

Phillippa! :hugs:
i'm sure babe will make her appearance soon ;-)
especially with all that bouncing you've been doing!
*cor that sounds wrong!*
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it does sound wrong em. I hope she decides to show up soon. im all prepared for her now, im that organised even my nappy bag is packed for when we go on her 1st trip out anywhere gosh its gonna e a good few days before i need that and its already ready :haha:

I dont know i think she might be to comfy to want to come anytime soon, i cant wait for wed so i can start eviction process


----------



## EmandBub

i meant on your ball!
:rofl: still sound wrong?
can't hurt to be organised ;-)

well, just think she'll definitely be here in the next 5 weeks! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Still doesnt sound 100% right but i know what you mean :haha: if it helps her then its all good.

Yes but to me 5 weeks seems longer than the almost 37 we have be pregnant for, the next 5days would be nice :rofl:
No it cant hurt to be organised other than i now i have jack all to do, otehr than think of when Chloe will arrive

How are you and baby?


----------



## EmandBub

lol good!
i'm not dirty minded or anything :rofl:
at least you know you're ready!
& you might find stuff to do you never thought of until she comes 

we're both fine!
can't believe we're full term in 2 days, but other then that, not much going on over here lol
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

No i know its fine. I just want her out now though i just wanna see what she looks like ect.

No really ive done everything, ive tidied the whole house, cleaned out all the cupbaords touched up the paint, there is ntohing else to do. Ive resorted to putting half loads of washing on as soon as i have enough just so i have some ironing to do. 

Yes im so glad were almost full term but im just hoping it dont drag anyore once we get there. as because babys can come at anytime i think i will be even more expecant so will make it go slower :( 

Glad your both well :D


----------



## EmandBub

I want to see who she looks like! :rofl:
I just keep imagining her, but it never feels right 

lol just relax!
go for walks, get out of the house!
see friends or family you might not have time to see later on?
make a scrapbook maybe?

I've heard some girls say that was the bit that dragged...
but I'm sure if you keep yourself busy, then you won't notice :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know well my mum goes on holiay tonight and my dad is already on holiday. so i keep thinking she will prob be a monkey and come why they are both away but becuase i think that she wont come.

Yes ive been doing alot of walking just to get out and get the fresh air, and also being using my birthing ball alot whether its actually helping i dont know but i reall y hope it is. 

I cant even get one image of Chloe i never get images of her face or anything i wish i could. I cant wait to see her face for real. How much hair she has, what colour eyes, whoes nose ect.


----------



## trumpetbum

I didn't even notice that I was on the last box of my ticker because my sig was edited :lol: Holy crap. 31 days until edd. Congrats to all the termers.


----------



## MadamRose

trumpetbum said:


> I didn't even notice that I was on the last box of my ticker because my sig was edited :lol: Holy crap. 31 days until edd. Congrats to all the termers.

Congrats on last box :D


----------



## juless

I feel like baby has dropped even more since last night! I'm feeling SO much pressure today!!


----------



## EmandBub

congrats trumpetbum! 

if she does, would they come back? 
how long are they away for? :hugs:
well, since you said she's engaged, I'm sure it's doing something!
I've not had much heart-burn, so I think she might be a little on the balder side :rofl:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

My mum is going aborad its only for the week so no she woildnt come back i dont mind really. My sister went into labour the day my mum went on holiday when she had her last little boy, that was 2years ago on our full term day :haha: so you never know. 
Dad is away until sunday but he is in this country and would pro come and see her on the way back home if she comes, so he would see her on sunday but you never know really.

Yes 2/5 engaged, hoping when i see the midwife on thursday she will be more engaged though but you never know. i wish she would come and i didnt hsve to see midwife on thursday :haha: 

I hadnt had much heartburn but it was awful yesterday and few days before. i think the heartburn is a myth as well so you never actualyl know.


----------



## EmandBub

aww well, you never know :winkwink:
but I'm sure she'll come soon!

lol I had bad-ish heartburn around 32 weeks, but it seemed to calm down after a week 
guess we'll see soon enough! 

heya, anyone heard from Kate?
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i hope she comes some time soon. Im sat on my ball now trying to help her get even lower :haha: even though the pressure on my bladder ect is already awful. Im willing to do it to get her lower, as its them starting to put pressufe on the cervix that often helps.

Is baby head down yet hun?

Yes it wont be to long before we know hopefully but the thought it could be over a month of we go overdue is horrible :(


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey :hugs:
just remember, when you see her you'll forget you were bored ;-)

she's not head down yet :-(
I'm nearly 37 weeks and little madame's not even getting ready to come out!!
cheeky munchkin :haha:

but they said there's still time and some babies don't turn around until like the day before birth.
so just hoping she turns around soon!

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i will forget that i was bored then, but now its all i can think aout if that makes sence. reading your FB status says your unprepared why do you feel that way hun?

Aww well i hope she is headdown next time you see the MW. Surely if she is not headdown soon they will book you in for an appointment either about having a c-sec or trying to turn baby around? Hopefully she does turn around for you :D


----------



## EmandBub

I will do anything not to have a c-section!
the thought of it petrifies me, but they said it is an option 

i'm just scared I guess
I don't know how to look after a newborn baby!
I can't even look after a gold fish or a cat!
I don't want to fail as a mum
coz she deserves so much better than me :-(
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I have heard of something where the do a scan and then try and turn the baby im uessing you would prob be offered one of them 1st. I'm sure at this appointment if she is still head up mention your fears and im sure your MW will tell you what stages they will do now. May put your mind at rest.

Aww hun you will be a brill mum, non of us know what to do until the time comes to it, im sure it will coem naturally to you. And she doesnt deserve better than you your her mum no one is better than that :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

I'll do that! :hugs:
thank you honey :hugs: 
I just don't understand why I'm panicking now!
I've been fine until now..
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i think we all have a point at which we worry :hugs: perfectly normal with all the hormones.

Yes when ive had things im unsure about i asked my MW in advance. if your scared you will forget to ask write them on a peice of paper and put them in your mat notes so you cant forget to ask it. 

All this time on the ball is hurting my bladder


----------



## EmandBub

I'm always forgetful, so writing it down is probably a good idea! :haha:
thank you hon! :hugs:

go pee! ;-)
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just got back from midwife.

On 28th August I was 4/5 engaged and now he's free!! Little monkey!

Your not far away Phillippa, it's 1/5 when your fully engaged! :D


----------



## MadamRose

The thing is i dont need to i jsut feel like i do :haha:

Yes write it down asap or you forget i did that. I was gonna write all the questions about the homebirth down adn i forgot to so forget them all :dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

aww i'm sure he'll get ready soon BB :hugs:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Just got back from midwife.
> 
> On 28th August I was 4/5 engaged and now he's free!! Little monkey!
> 
> Your not far away Phillippa, it's 1/5 when your fully engaged! :D

I would be so annoyed if Chloe decided to unengage. My MW works on 5/5 being fully engaged and 0/5 not being engaged at all. however i see a diffrent MW this thursday.

I just wanna be able to start my eviction process even though it prob wont work it will ass the time. I wish it was wednesday


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's being naughty! :lol:

I need to nip to my friends and pinch her ball, I'm guessing that helps!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from midwife.
> 
> On 28th August I was 4/5 engaged and now he's free!! Little monkey!
> 
> Your not far away Phillippa, it's 1/5 when your fully engaged! :D
> 
> I would be so annoyed if Chloe decided to unengage. My MW works on 5/5 being fully engaged and 0/5 not being engaged at all. however i see a diffrent MW this thursday.
> 
> I just wanna be able to start my eviction process even though it prob wont work it will ass the time. I wish it was wednesdayClick to expand...


How strange...have you got the green maternity notes?


----------



## MadamRose

Mine feels like it helps i always get the pains down beleow like shes engagin when i use mine. 
someone told me swinign on a swing helps but i think i woudl like a werdio going to the park and using the swings

No my notes are white. the MW said 2/5ths engaged means 2/5ths of head is in the pelivs but she can feel 3/5ths so hense you want to be 5/5 to be fully engaged


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Can you imagine a heavily pregnant woman on a swing!!?

I was at a park last weekend with hubbys kids and I so wanted to get on one but there where to many kids wanting a go so thought it would be mean of me to pinch the swing off a child! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl: Can you imagine a heavily pregnant woman on a swing!!?
> 
> I was at a park last weekend with hubbys kids and I so wanted to get on one but there where to many kids wanting a go so thought it would be mean of me to pinch the swing off a child! :lol:

Thing about mat notes is in last post ^ 

vbut no i think you would look weird on a swing now but i have a crapppy park at the back of my house onky used by thugs so im tempted to see if there is any kids on there later and if it works if there isnt any kids on there. Thats if i dont snap the swing :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

I thought everyones notes where green :lol: Mine has printed bit in it where it says what it means. Must be different in different areas?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it is. I know diffrent midwifes work diffrently. Some work on 1/5 being fully engaged and some work on 5/5 i think it just depends on the MW.

Do you think if someone saw me on the swing at the park they would think i was a bit of a looney?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep probably but who cares :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

I want to go swing on a swing now! :rofl:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Lol i was jsut about to go have a laugh for 5mins and its start to rain :( damm. Looks like i will just have to rock and bounce on my birthing ball for now. COme on little lady. I want her to engage as they say it helps your cervix to soften and enface and that is what gets you ready to go into labour :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> I want to go swing on a swing now! :rofl:
> xx

Give it a go if baby doesnt like it she might turn around and think i dont want anymoe of this :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been reading up because I'm depressed that he's no longer engaged....apparently being engaged doesn't mean they will be early.

I thought Beany Boy would be early but I now think he is going to be late!


----------



## MadamRose

No some babies dont engage until labour starts but it can help soften and enface the cervix thats why i prefer her being engaged.

Im scared if i go over my MW wont be abkle to do a sweep. As when i had my internal exam the other week the doc struggels to find my cervix even with a specturm (spelling) so i wanna do everything i can to help her


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't blame you! As soon as I get this ball I will be bouncing as often as possible!

I think your going to be early :)


----------



## MadamRose

I kinda do yes, and non of my sisters carried past 39 weeks witrh all 6 of theirs. And me and my DH were both 4 weeks early. everyone in the steet keeps asking how long i have left and saying how long i am for that amount of time and saying i wont carry that long.

My mw is on hol at my 37week appointment so i said i would see her at 39 weeks and she said if you aitn had baby by then so she thinks so too. 

But atm i just feel like its never gonna happen. Knwoing my luck i will e 1st person in family ever 2 go over due


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: That would be totally sods law!

My Mum had 5 of hers early and then the last one, my youngest sister was 3 days late I think.

My sister has been 1-2 weeks early with her 1st 2 and then 4 days late with her last.

Who knows!? At the most I have 52 days left until he is here even if he is late!


----------



## EmandBub

lol I'm sure she'd rather come early then be swung round 
x


----------



## MadamRose

Where i am they induce you when your 12 days over so i have a max of 30 days but that feels liek a bloddy lifetime. Im actually scared of going overdue more than i am labour

and yes i was thinking that, but she seems quite happy me ouncing up and down like a mad women. so maybe she will be fine with a swing


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wish I had a max of 30 days! I still have 40 until due day!

So what exactly do you do on these balls then?


----------



## EmandBub

it's like when they fall asleep to rocking the buggy ;-)
or driving in the car!
:rofl: she likes it!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

BB - sit and bounce, no? :haha:
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I duno? I heard someone say figure of eight on it?


----------



## EmandBub

with your hips?
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No idea :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Sit on it, if you think you will be unstandle have the ball against something, and either bounce, or rock your hips/pelvis from sifde to side so the ball will move. Make sure your sat up straight whith your legs apart at least shoulder length apart :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i've got no clue!
i don't have one... :blush:
x


----------



## MadamRose

Its stopped raining im umming and arring do i try the swing :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

try it! 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I know but i dont wanna look like a freak. they might call the looney home on me :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

I'd come with you, but... :haha:
just go!
don't care what other people say 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Im gonna try for 5 mins if there is no one there if. it works or i feel difrrent i will try again later when its sark so i dont look like a weirdo
.

This is what i read "Bump or Swing Your Way into Labor
There are also tricks that involve bumping or swinging the baby into the pelvis or into a better positing for birthing. These include finding a park with a swing and swinging on it."


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's funny!
go out and see ;-)
if you feel awkward you can always go home :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im not doing it now as there is a ladie walking her dog on the park, i can see from babies bedroomk window, will go once shes gone if noone else is there


----------



## babyskeer2

Due#1-2010 said:


> Im gonna try for 5 mins if there is no one there if. it works or i feel difrrent i will try again later when its sark so i dont look like a weirdo
> .
> 
> This is what i read "Bump or Swing Your Way into Labor
> There are also tricks that involve bumping or swinging the baby into the pelvis or into a better positing for birthing. These include finding a park with a swing and swinging on it."

Iv been on a swing lol, took my 2yr to the park the other day ended up enjoying it a little too much, got quite carried away, you should have seen how high I was going lol!!

Ended up feeling sik and having to come home, but il be doing it again if you think it might bring on labor?? 

Let us know how you get on :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: don't be embarrassed, just go for it!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I am embarresed i wouldnt be so embarresed if i had a child with me but i dont im hoping th eperson leaves soon why it aint rainign i wanna try.


----------



## MadamRose

babyskeer2 said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna try for 5 mins if there is no one there if. it works or i feel difrrent i will try again later when its sark so i dont look like a weirdo
> .
> This is what i read "Bump or Swing Your Way into Labor
> There are also tricks that involve bumping or swinging the baby into the pelvis or into a better positing for birthing. These include finding a park with a swing and swinging on it."
> 
> Iv been on a swing lol, took my 2yr to the park the other day ended up enjoying it a little too much, got quite carried away, you should have seen how high I was going lol!!
> 
> Ended up feeling sik and having to come home, but il be doing it again if you think it might bring on labor??
> 
> Let us know how you get on :DClick to expand...


Yes i dont know how but thats what it says so worth a shot


----------



## MadamRose

Em this maybe intrestinf got you it says it helps baby get into the correct postion so you may be worth trying it :haha:

.
&#8226;Movement. Movement such as walking, skipping, lunging, swimming or swinging (on a park swing) can help labor begin. It is believed these activities help the baby rotate into a good position for childbirth. Taking a bumpy car or train ride - but not too bumpy! - also has the same advantages and is one of the most common methods to self induce labor.


----------



## EmandBub

we've tried bumpy car rides and swimming and walking..
maybe I might try the swings ;-)
see if I can borrow any ones child to go with me so I don't look like a fool 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats what im thinking. Try and find someone who owns an exersise ball or resort to bouncing on the side of your bed :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

my bed isn't bouncy :-(
but I guess we'll see what I can do!
might borrow my brothers and take them to the park! :haha:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

good idea especially if the weather is nice.


----------



## MadamRose

or do you know someone with a trampoline? :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

I doubt the older one will want to be seen with me :winkwink:
but he's coming whether he likes it or not!
not that I know of :haha:
x


----------



## MadamRose

Ok well enjoy when you go to the park. My sister does but i doubt she would let me n i. Maybe i showuld by one of those little kiddy tramplonines :haha:


----------



## Hann79

EmandBub said:


> I will do anything not to have a c-section!
> the thought of it petrifies me, but they said it is an option
> 
> i'm just scared I guess
> I don't know how to look after a newborn baby!
> I can't even look after a gold fish or a cat!
> I don't want to fail as a mum
> coz she deserves so much better than me :-(
> xx

Babes it will come naturally and you'll be a great mum:hugs: xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Thank you :hugs:
I sure hope so!

lol Phillippa, if you want, borrow my brother and go with him!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: im tempted to borrow my nephew but cant do that until friday damm.

If no one is on the park i dont mind going along :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

go! who cares if there's people there ;-)
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

ME i dont wanna look :wacko:
my ball will do me until theyh have gone :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: your ball x)
*wipes tears*
i'm sorry, I can't help it!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

II know sorry. My birthin ball :rofl:

my sister told me i wouldnt be going round to see her son my nephew on his birthday on the 15th sept as i would be in labour or have Chloe and not be up to it but it doesnt seem that way :(


----------



## EmandBub

aww, well at least you can enjoy his birthday! :-D
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes wel he is only 2 i dont think he is having a party or anything so in a way TBH i would prefer Chloe to arrive. My sister keeps saying if she comes close enough to it in future they can share a birthday party each year


----------



## EmandBub

that would be nice! :hugs:
she'll come soon hon!
She can't stay inside much longer! ;-)
xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Well girls thought I was going into labor last night as I had period pains and low back pain all night but it seems to have eased this morning so unfortunately nothing to report... 

On another note- The crib arrived today! We can now get everything set up. We went from not having anything to having soooo much stuff now but couldn't get it all set up till the furniture arrived. So now DH and my dad will be putting it all together tonight and I'm so eager to get the room ready!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hpe you enjoy getting the room ready. Yes i keep getting loads of back ache and hoping its something but it never is.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Phillippa I say go for it! If anyone says anything tell them your getting baby into position! :lol:

Just got back from the Doctors, I have a chest infection so have been put on antibiotics and an inhaler!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i hope you feel better soon BB.
I posted about how to use a birthing ball once you get one. You sit with back striaght and feet apart to open up hips, and rock your hips/pelivs from side to side :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks! :)
Off to my friends later to pinch her ball!

How soon do you take EPO and RLT?


----------



## MadamRose

It depends how you are doing them. i think if its orally for EPO its 34 weeks if its inserting it downstairs its 36weeks. not sure about RLT


----------



## DrMum

hi girls
BB - birth ball - mine came with an instruction sheet which shows a few different things to try
1) sitting on it bouncing
2) hips side to side
3) figure of eight shape with hips
4) kneeling behind it, lean over ball and wiggle hips side to side - apparently this helps bring a back to back baby into the right position and also move babys head into pelvis
(I find it hard with boobs getting in the way tho...? Maybe I've just got HIUWGE knockers!!)
5) leaning it against a wall and doing squats (thighs of steeeeeel) rolling down the wall with your back against it.

As for RLT I've been on the holland and barret capsules since 32w started on 2 a day then increased gradually. Think they do give me more BH but not awful. EPO I take orally 1000mg (2 capsules) as I figure cant do any harm!!

HTH :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

There was some material at the hospital that said not to do squats whilst heavily pregnant?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> There was some material at the hospital that said not to do squats whilst heavily pregnant?

They say it incse you pust baby into the pelivs why they are still head up. But i baby is head down youyr fine


----------



## MadamRose

BB dont over do the birthing ball ive given myself back ache from beign on mine too long :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies,
Well you have all been way too chatty for me to keep up on the thread! :haha:
But Im approaching 34 weeks this week! :D I cant believe its getting this close. It still feels really far in a WAY but overall, only having 6 weeks until my due date is NOTHING! :nope: This pregnancy has just flown by in comparison to my first. And I cant believe some of us are full term already! :shock:

For those of you who feel like time is lagging, keep your chin up! Trust me, your babies will be here before you know it. It may not feel like it now, but they will! And ENJOY these last few weeks of quiet and spend time with you and your OHs. Life will never be the same again once your baby arrives. As exciting as it is, and as anxious as you feel to get them out try to relax and enjoy this time while youre still getting sleep! You may not think youre sleeping well now, but just wait when you have a newborn who screams every 2-3 hours all night! ;)

I am so excited to meet this baby, but I also know what Im in for and Im better prepared this time. NOTHING can prepare you for motherhood until you jump in head first. And even though I know what to expect, Im still scared of how Im going to manage a toddler and newborn, but I cant wait to find out! BUT I am also in NO rush I love being pregnant. She can stay in there as long as she wants! :cloud9:

And I only have 14 work days left!!! :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

Kate!!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

that's great! :hugs:
14 work days?
woow! I can't believe you've only got 6 weeks left!!!!! :D
this is so exciting!
xxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em!!!! :hi:
I've missed you! :hugs:

I know, and I cannot believe you're fullterm in two days!!! Where has the time gone! :shock:
I just cannot wait to be done work. Once I'm done, I am in NO rush! :haha:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

hey hey!! :hugs:
missed you guys so much!
you've got facebook right? ;)

haha i know! it's gone too fast!
how're you and Kyree doing?
& Alora bump?
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I do have facebook. Do you? I think I remember you saying you don't use it?
If you do, PM me your email/full name and I will add you! :D

And it has gone so fast! I really didn't think we'd all be nearing the end already! It seems like I just got pregnant a few months ago, I can't believe I'm due in just over a month! :shock:

We are all doing well! Trying to get last minute touches done on everything but we're pretty much ready. Well, as ready as you can be I guess! :haha:

How are you???


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

its been forever since i popped in on you guys not sure who had their little ones yet, but just to update you on my little Micah, he is now a little over 4 pounds, we just started to breastfeed today and he is moving to another hospital we are now out of the NICU, safe deliveries to you all :hugs:

luv
mandie & micah


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad to here things are doing well with Micah, he is looking really well :)

Kate send me a friend suggestion when you've added Em please :)

Eurgh this cough has gotten worse and I have to go to work because I can't afford time off :( Money sucks!

Picked up my friends ball last night so will get on that tonight see if I can get our little monkey engaged! :lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

great to hear micah is doing well, he looks so cute in your avatar!

well girlies I have back ache, I generally only get back ache on a night if I lay on my back (and baby's weight all falls to my back) but today I have it :shrug: I had back ache during the day on sunday too when I got all those lovely braxton hicks!

I LOVE that my body is getting ready for labour, it is so exciting!!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## starsunshine

i'm glad micah is doing well. I think i might have had my 1st braxton hick ever! Got period pain for about 30s but that's it-not come back! V exciting though. Hope everyone doing good today &bb work sucks but ur nearly done and ur gonna have ages off!


----------



## Hann79

Agiboma said:


> hi ladies
> 
> its been forever since i popped in on you guys not sure who had their little ones yet, but just to update you on my little Micah, he is now a little over 4 pounds, we just started to breastfeed today and he is moving to another hospital we are now out of the NICU, safe deliveries to you all :hugs:
> 
> luv
> mandie & micah

So pleased you you hun!! Micah is gorgeous xxx


----------



## MadamRose

My DH got home from work yesterday and at 1st he didnt know i had been on the ball so much and he said gosh babe i think your bumps dropped again, i said oww well maybe my 4hours on the ball did its job then :haha:

would a few of you mind doing this for me? https://www.expectnet.com/games/babyrose6 its where you yes babys weight, DOB, and length ect :D just though it would be fun to see who is the closest.

I cant beleive im 37weeks tomorrow, it doesnt look like my sisters prophercy is gonna come true though, she said i would have baby or be in labour on my nephews birthday so wouldnt be able to see him well thats tomorrow so i doubt its gonna happen.


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls

firstly thanks for the update on micah - I was wondering how you guys were doing?! He is gorgeous!!! Well done for the long haul you've been through!!

I've had another night of wondering if this is it. TBH now I'm just knackered with all of this late night pains and then nothing!! I've now been having diarrhoea (sorry all if TMI or you're eating brekkie!!) since 3am with cramping period like pains every so often. definitely dont feel right but cant put my finger on it. Spoke to MW who has said to see what happens over the course of the day and if I'm still in the same boat tomorrow morning then i've got an appt at the hosp and they will examine me.
Have made a stand today and have gone back to bed!!!!! It feels quite decedent and a bit naughty actually but is also quite nice!!! :) 
So again girls, watch this space. You wait, I'll be the one still here at 42 weeks......:haha: !!!!!
hope everyone else is well - anyone else niggling?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Dr i hope this is the start of something for you. I keeo getting niggly back which is how my mums labour with me started so i get myself all excited and its never anything.


----------



## DrMum

thanks hun I hope so too!! and for you too!!!! xx


----------



## MadamRose

It seems like your LO and your body likes playing games with you, but at the worst time, when you wanna be sleeping. 
I hoping to go for a walk in a bit but its getting really dark clouds in the sky :(


----------



## DrMum

Do what I've done - go back to bed!!! its much nicer!!!

I do find it weird that I only ever get woken up with niggles, its never during the day! And am soooooooo sick of people saying "ooh you look tired!!!!". Ermm thanks?!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im tempted to go back to bed but knowing me iwouldnt sleep anyway as can never get comfy so i though if i went for a walk i might tire myself out and tonight if im comfy or night i might sleep. my niggles are mainly in the day or just as i go to bed


----------



## Twiglet

I dont have the problem of everyone saying I look tired...as I always have since having Caitlyn anyway :rofl: 

Sounds like some good symptoms are going on here! :dance: :) wishing you ladies luck!


----------



## MadamRose

Im proerly just looking in to things to much which i often do but today my horoscope had this in it
"A member of your family will soon do something that will make you proud" 
I was wondering if it might mean Chloe coming and making me proud, i also wonder what is meant by soon.
It prob wont be true but you never know


----------



## Steffyxx

Afternoon ladies hope youre all having a lazy one :) 

Due1 - i dont know why but i have a feeling youre going to be the next one to pop :haha: if i had to put money on the next one would be you hehe ! 

Agiboma - micah looks great so happy you are both doing well not long until he gets to come home now :flower:

I watched cherry has a baby last night it was REALLY good actually made me cry :blush: (hormones) lol ! made me even more impatient though lmao seems like everything i do or watch is doing that at the mo though no escaping it ! 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Afternoon ladies hope youre all having a lazy one :)
> 
> Due1 - i dont know why but i have a feeling youre going to be the next one to pop :haha: if i had to put money on the next one would be you hehe !
> 
> Agiboma - micah looks great so happy you are both doing well not long until he gets to come home now :flower:
> 
> I watched cherry has a baby last night it was REALLY good actually made me cry :blush: (hormones) lol ! made me even more impatient though lmao seems like everything i do or watch is doing that at the mo though no escaping it !
> 
> xx

I hope this is true but atm im not to hopeful and my walk is out of the question ecuase of the stupid weather :growlmad:
I would love to be the next one to pop :haha: the rest of my star sign went onto say somethign about a virgo being demanding, if baby was born soon she would be virgo so you never know, but im guessing its me being me and reading into things 

Whats this Cherry has a baby? never heard of it?


----------



## EmandBub

it won't let me add you girls! 
i can't find you! :rofl:
xx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> I do have facebook. Do you? I think I remember you saying you don't use it?
> If you do, PM me your email/full name and I will add you! :D
> 
> And it has gone so fast! I really didn't think we'd all be nearing the end already! It seems like I just got pregnant a few months ago, I can't believe I'm due in just over a month! :shock:
> 
> We are all doing well! Trying to get last minute touches done on everything but we're pretty much ready. Well, as ready as you can be I guess! :haha:
> 
> How are you???

It seems like we had ages to go like, last week and now everyones nearing D-Day!!
that's great hon :) nothing like being prepared
i'm good, Eden's good, nothing much new here really..
xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Its a programme that was on last night on bbcthree about pregnancy and women of all ages who plan babies and fall pregnant from 14 - 40 apparently the ladie that had a preemie baby on the programme is on here :) recommend it for a rainy day passes an hour lol ! 

Thats the frustrating thing u just can never tell lol ! just keep thinkin positive:haha:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Kool ive got bt vision so might see if its on replay now, seeing as i cant go on my walk and i can using my birthing ball at the same time.

I keep having braxton hicks and pains in my woohoo all day today but im scared to be too poaitive sometimes incase i do go over.


----------



## EmandBub

it could be the start something hon :hugs:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I hope it is but mummy is too sure :( i feel like ive hit another wall in this pregnancy again, feels like she is never gonna come.


----------



## EmandBub

she has to come out sometime!
remind yourself it won't be long, and just enjoy this me-time :hugs:
it'll happen!!!
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I dont like me time i feel lonely :haha: even with baby in my belly i feel lonely. 
I hope she doesnt keep me waiting to long, but now im feeling like im gonna go all the way 12 days over


----------



## EmandBub

does it sound weird that I wouldn't mind being overdue..?
I mean, only like.. a few days, not the whole two weeks 
I'm sure she'll be here soon!
seems like she's getting ready to leave ;)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

To me it seems mad yes, its the thing i dread the most, i actually dreed going over due more that i do the labour itself. I know im mad, but i just wanna be in labour now and feel the pain :wacko:

my DH things ive already got the baby blues.


----------



## EmandBub

aww i know what you mean! x)
i'm just so not prepared, I've got stuff to do still :rofl:
I'd like an extra few days of just sleeping (not that it happens often anyway)
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh TbH i think i will be having more sleep once baby is here as i can sleep in the day wwhen a baby is here atm i cant be getting more that 5hours


----------



## aurora

You gotta get busy doing something and forget all about it. :) Mine has been predicted early all along as thats what runs in my family, but I could really use to have her stay in till the end. Aside from getting the house ready I'm also working on opening a business. I need all the time I can get. lol
This bit of time left is such a drop in the ocean considering they'll be glued to you for years!


----------



## EmandBub

I seem to sleep in 2 hour chunks right now
godd knows how much help i'll be getting once Edie's here tbh
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes early babys run in my family. Thats why i kinda have some hope. but whats the betting i go over and so of you wanting to go over have babies early

Im guessing if Chloe sleeps in the day then i can have more than 5 hours as will get some thorugh the night and a it in the day

Steffy this programme is realyl good but doesnt help mme want baby any less i want baby more now :wacko:


----------



## Steffyxx

:haha: sorrrrryyyyyyyyy !! i know it made me worse aswell tbh hmmm i dont know which sounds better 37 days or 5 weeks haha


----------



## MadamRose

Neither i found :haha: 

Its making me want to start my evication today and ive only got to wait until tomorrow :haha: they homebirth part has made e feel reslly positive about my homebirth


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah that was really nice actually she managed to do it without any pain relief BRAVE WOMEN and she was still smiling and laughing just goes to show if youre focused you can do it ! i really dont think i could be that brave although i might have a try in the pool at the hospital where i know drugs are just around the corner if needs must:haha:


----------



## MadamRose

well the only "drugs" im havin brough tto my house is gas and air, so i aint got drugd just round the corner :haha: 
Im allowed my homebirth from tomorrow :D which is why evcition process starts from 2moz. I dunno but i really dread going over. One i know if i did go 10 days over i wont get HB.
i really hope your right and im next ut i doubt it


----------



## EmandBub

rofl what is this programme?
xx


----------



## silver_penny

well last night was interesting for me. Every time my DS would nurse, I would get a contraction. Still nothing this morning, though, so I could very well still have a while to go. The last week or so I have had increased discharge, and I'm pretty sure that was my plug going. I know I'm partially effaced and dilated, but I also know that it could still be weeks before LO decides to make their arrival. :shrug: The waiting game, its so fun! :haha:

Agiboma, thank you so much for the update and glad to hear that everything is going well. Congrats on the breastfeeding and getting out of NICU, both are great milestones!

BB- having to go to work when you're sick is the pits, isn't it? Just think, though, you don't have that much longer before you get to stay home and play with your LO.

Phillippa- I'm right there with you in thinking its going to be forever before I have baby. I think, mainly, I don't want to get myself too hyped up about going early and then have to wait even longer than I thought. I just can't wait for labor to start.


----------



## MadamRose

Same im so lookingj forward to starting the eviction process tomorrow :D 
Im still unsure which things to try 1st though as there are so many things suggested


----------



## silver_penny

Nipple stimulation, sex and accupressure points on the foot, of course!! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

yes, if i go shopping tonight gonna get some pineapple as well. Dont you have to do nipple stimulation like all day? and there is always contrasting views on how you should do it


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is that programme on again?

Phillippa I've done your guess :)

Can you girls do mine please? Just for fun guess babies DOB and Weight - https://www.expectnet.com/games/BeanyBoy


----------



## EmandBub

that's what I was wondering!
or could I watch it online?

aww I've got one of those x)
seem to be popular atm!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Want me to do yours? :D


----------



## EmandBub

doing yours now ;)
if I can find the link!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Accepted your friend request!
Thought you didn't go on Facebook?


----------



## EmandBub

I got one about a month ago :rofl:
yes, I'm know, so much for being so against it!
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> It seems like we had ages to go like, last week and now everyones nearing D-Day!!
> that's great hon :) nothing like being prepared
> i'm good, Eden's good, nothing much new here really..
> xxx

Awww you decided to name her Eden? How sweet! :cloud9:

And looks like we finally added eachother on facebook... BB, I see you've added her already right?

Agiboma, glad to hear Micah is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeah, Luke finally gave in after all my pestering ;)
told him he could name the next one..
not that there'll be another! :haha:

yep yep :D

What?
whose had a baby?!
when did I miss this? :haha:
xxx


----------



## misscream

I want to meet my baby as much as the next woman, not to mention the pain I'm in but here is a good thread to read with some great info on it regarding babies born at 37 weeks vs 40 :) 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a11182355/babies_born_at_37_weeks_vs._born_at_40_weeks


----------



## Newt4

I dont care if my baby is late. She'll be like aged cheddar :)


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah my first was late, so Im just expecting this one to be late! ;)
And my first was really healthy, so I think it's good to keep them in as long as they need to be, despite our own desires to get them out sooner!


----------



## starsunshine

Newt4 said:


> I dont care if my baby is late. She'll be like aged cheddar :)

Lol! I also think mine will be late as have had no braxton hicks but like u say the longer they're in for the better for them


----------



## brunettebimbo

I won't be forcing mine out, as much as I would love him out :)
I'm starting RLT today (doesn't start labour), started my birthing ball last night to get him engaged, he was engaged but popped out the little monkey! :lol: I've got some EPO for after 37 weeks but I will not be inserting it or taking orally, I will be using it for perineal massage.

I think he is really comfortable in there so will be in there until the end! :rofl: 12 Days late! I thought he was going to be early but I don't anymore!

Yep Kate I've added Em :)

Can you lot have a read of this and see if you know any information on it please? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/414456-supply-goods-service-act.html


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn was 10 days late [was booked in for induction that night BUT she decided she didn't want help :haha: ] and I fully expect this one to be late...not that I mind YET. I'd love to go early but I know I wont :haha: 

BB: I'll have a read later, am just nipping on for a little while whilst Caitlyn's quietly eating and playing :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Oh and Jox's baby boy Leo was born the other day :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey ladies, how's everyone and babies doing?

Just checking in with you all, wow were getting soo close, am I the only one who feels a little overwhelmed, I have doctor appts every week and birthing classes every week then the occasional breastfeeding class, then on top of it all my baby shower is this weekend, and no one would help me so its all on me and the closer it gets the more frustrating, I'm ready to have my baby just so I can get some of this off my plate. I just want to be at home with my baby boy and just take a breather. lol.


----------



## EmandBub

Just had to say.. I'm full term! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## starsunshine

congrats EmandBub


----------



## EmandBub

thankyou hon! :hugs:
oo you're full term too!
:D
xxx


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls
well as most of you know I was having contractions and horrendous diarrhoea over the last couple of days but not really getting anywhere. Just back from hospital now and theyve thrown around the old chestnut of "slow labour"...basically said its a case of wait and see. Apparently some women just linger on like this until eventually their contractions pick up a pattern. Because my membranes havent gone they are happy to just see how it goes and I've to ring them as and when things change. As I'm 37 weeks at the weekend they also arent worried its too early as there is a bit of a discrepancy over my dates anyway!!
So watch this space and I'll keep you posted ladies!!
Hope you're all well
Ali xx


----------



## juless

It's another annoying day where my sinuses are bothering me and causing lots of pressure in my head.. I can't wait until it's winter and no more allergies...
Also, anyone else have really sore lower belly muscles? Mine are aching when I walk around..


----------



## MadamRose

Im so happy full term :yipee:
I can't beleive i've got here, the evication process can begin, even though not tonight as off to the cinema with a mate while OH is at work.

Im so happy to know i will have Chloe in a max of about 33days (that includes going over) and i can now have my homebirth if i dont need to be induced :D

My 37 weeks to celebrate
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/37weeks.jpg

Congrats to emandbub for also being full term, and anyone else who is term today :wohoo:
dont your guess BB :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Em and Phillippa! :)

Oooh DrMum that is frustrating but also so exciting! You could have your baby any day :)

Twiglet what day did Jox have her baby so I can update next to her name on the front page? :D


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: Phillippa!
the moment you've been waiting for.. other than the birth ofc ;)
can't believe she could come at any time!! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes and so could eden em isnt it all so exciting :D


----------



## EmandBub

scary? exciting? it's all the same right now! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I was scared the other day, atm im so happy to get the 37weeks im not scared :haha:
well im off to the cinema might pop back on later have a good night girls :D


----------



## EmandBub

have a good time sweetie! :)
xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so excited!! (Bit sad really :rofl: )

We now have radiators and a boiler!! Gas supply goes in on 7th so we will be fully functional from the 8th! :D

The best bit is that FIL can now start decorating Beany Boy's Nursery and it should hopefully be finished next week so I can sort it! :yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Beautiful bump and happy full term! :dance:

BB: He was born on the 13th September :) 

and yay to heating :dance:


----------



## DrMum

OOh its all a bit exciting suddenly isnt it!!? :)

BB great news about your heating etc!!! You're almost ready now!! Did you get the car situation sorted? Sorry I dont know anything about sale of goods act etc so cant offer any help, but am sending good luck vibes!!! 

Almost there girls - can you believe how far we've come!!!?


----------



## PreggyEggy

Full term today! Hurray! :happydance: I might follow your example, Due#1-2010, and take my first bump picture, hehe. :thumbup: Yours is lovely!

Congrats to everyone whose full term too! :happydance:

DrMum, I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all! Congrats on all the full-termers! (I'm only 2 days behind, yet I am still jealous!!:rofl:)

BB - I don't know much about the sale of goods act, but I hope you get something sorted :hugs:

I had my VBAC appointment today and was told that I will NOT be going overdue.... this means bubba will be here in no more than 23 days :shock: I've got another growth scan on 22nd and have been told I will have a sweep at 39 weeks which I'm excited about as I had a sweep with my last DD and went into labour within 3-4 days :happydance: 

I'm almost fully prepared now, just got to pack hospital bags...... I've still only got a pack of nappies for baby and a towel for me (think I might need some other bits!:haha:)

My BH's are getting ridiculous now. They tend to be very strong in the evening and somtimes I have to lay down because they are so uncomfortable!


Anyway......

Take care for now ladies :flow:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Happy 37 weeks Em and Phillippa! Im so excited for you both! :hugs: OH and PreggyEggy! :)
Wow more and more babies are popping almost everyday! :cloud9:

DrMum &#8211; definitely keep us posted!

BB &#8211; glad to hear you finally have your heat under control!!! I bet that&#8217;s a big relief! 

Going_Crazy &#8211; that&#8217;s exciting! I cant believe your baby will be here in 3ish weeks! I bet you&#8217;re excited!

Well like I said, my first baby was 5 days late. I was booked for an induction 3 days after she was born, so she decided she wanted to come on her own too! :haha: So I have been assuming all along this baby will be late as well, but people keep telling me they think this one will be early (due to my measurements, etc). But either way, hopefully not TOO early as I want a week or two off work before she arrives! But, they come when they want, so I am excited to find out when she decides to come out!

I&#8217;m definitely getting more pressure down low. When baby was moving earlier today, I was getting these pains in my tailbone and bum (sorry tmi) but I can definitely feel her pushing down in there. And when I saw my midwife last week, she could tell she is head down but could barely feel her head. So maybe she is engaging already? :shrug: Who knows!

Last night while hubby was watching a stupid movie, I decided to start plugging away at my hospital bag. :D It&#8217;s not done but I am getting there. I still feel like it&#8217;s too early but I was bored, and it was staring me in the face&#8230; and the movie my DH was watching was so unbearable that I decided to start sticking stuff in the bag. Baby&#8217;s stuff is pretty much ready to go, just need to sterilize her soothers that I&#8217;m bringing but I have her clothes and babywipes packed, and will get her car seat ready in the next couple weeks. Everything else the hospital provides. My bag just needs a few more odds and ends, but the necessities are there.
And I only have 12 work days left!!! :yipee: I cannot wait to be done work, that&#8217;s the main thing I&#8217;m looking forward to right now! :)

And today is mine and hubby&#8217;s 3 year wedding anniversary! The last 3 years have FLOWN by!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad to hear about the heating BB :D
PreggyEggy congrats on full term to you to :D

Conrats on the wedding aneversiary kate :D

Ive stuff myself on to many sweets on pop corn :haha: DH said its the reason Chloe wont come, she dont want to come from eating sweets ect, to just having milk :rofl:


----------



## juless

My mom can't get over how low my bump looks now and is convinced Rosalina will arrive early! hehe! I definitely do feel a lot of pressure down low though, and constantly need to pee!

I just wanted to say that this forum has made me so appreciative of this baby. I of course already appreciated her, but when I see so many women who are struggling to have a child for so long I am incredibly thankful to feel Rosalina's kicks and movements! I feel so blessed for her to have stuck with me and be healthy. I can't wait for all of our birth stories to start appearing here and all of the pictures of these beautiful babies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

DrMum we haven't got anything sorted with the car yet, I'm putting everything in writing and going to demand to speak to the manager on Saturday! Don't mess with a pregnant woman :lol: I just hope it works!

I've said it on Facebook but I'll say it again Happy Anniversary Kate! :D

I can't believe there are so many full termers, I feel so far behind!

Did an hour and a half on my birthing ball last night and started RLT so fingers crossed he will start to engage! :)

FIL is starting Beany Boys nursery on Saturday! :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all feeling today?xx


----------



## MadamRose

Im feeling good today thanks hedge witch, how are you and baby?

I see my midwife soon :D i wonder if Chloe will have engaged any more. And i just hope the MW i have today ( a stand in one as mine is on hol) is nice. Come on Chloe please have got lower :D 

Ive also only got 20days until dd today :yipee:


----------



## DrMum

Morning all

Happy anniversary KC!!! You sound like you're getting really organised now which I think is your bodys way of knowing its not long to go!! Hope you get a nice anniverary meal or treat of some kind?!

BB- exciting stuff with the nursery and the heating. Who knows maybe you'll get a mega payout for being messed around with the car situation and can go and get yourself a swanky mummy-mobile!!! How nice would that be :) 

And congrats to all the full termers- exciting stuff ladies!!!

So no new news from me. Still feel a bit niggly on and off with crampy period pains but nothing to write home about!

Hows everyone else doing?

Ali xx


----------



## Hann79

DrMum said:


> Hi girls
> well as most of you know I was having contractions and horrendous diarrhoea over the last couple of days but not really getting anywhere. Just back from hospital now and theyve thrown around the old chestnut of "slow labour"...basically said its a case of wait and see. Apparently some women just linger on like this until eventually their contractions pick up a pattern. Because my membranes havent gone they are happy to just see how it goes and I've to ring them as and when things change. As I'm 37 weeks at the weekend they also arent worried its too early as there is a bit of a discrepancy over my dates anyway!!
> So watch this space and I'll keep you posted ladies!!
> Hope you're all well
> Ali xx

I had that with my first hunni, good luck!! xx


----------



## buttonnose82

I am EXHAUSTED today! all I have done is have a little walk, hoover & mop, I just want to nap!

I am having HEAPS of painless braxton hicks .... sometimes I only know I am having them because my bump is rock solid when I touch it, I am also getting some very painful braxton hicks too lol

come on baby! I want to meet you when your ready to meet us!!!


----------



## Steffyxx

morning girls :) 35 weeks today:happydance: i feel so behind all of you :wacko:

Congrats to all the full termers how exciting cant wait to get to that point ! 

Phillipa hope ur appointment goes well and fxd shes fully engaged for you ! youre bump looks really neat still and youve got away with stretch marks JEALOUS lol ! 

I went to the midwife yesterday and lewis still head down which is good but still free so not engaged just yet , babys growth is dipping a little which is a scary thought so i might have to go for a growth scan at 37 weeks if its gone down at my next appointment :cry: i thought i had got away with all of that ! 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Is that via the fundal height measurements Steffy? As they will change as baby's position changes. Caitlyn never measured above 32 - 33 weeks and I was sent for a scan and she was measuring ahead by the scan :dohh: and came out at 7lbs 14oz :thumbup: 

Hope you had a good Anniversary KC :) :dance:

I am so tired today! Caitlyn's keeping me up at night and I'm averaging around 2 hours sleep after all the getting up to pee, BH's and this slimy cold Liam gave me :dohh: 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah it was at first they were saying he was big for his gestation and then it started to drop down and has ever since to where i should be i know they arnt very accurate so im trying not to worry about it but its still there in back of my mind just want the 2 weeks to hurry up so i can know ! doesnt help i have absplubtley nada to do until then:haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah it's always worrying isnt it! No matter how many stories you hear :hugs: 

This bump is again measuring behind but I know he's bigger than Caitlyn :lol: he was measuring 3 weeks ahead at 24 weeks :lol: but he's engaged which is rare for a second baby at this stage :dance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm tired today :( Was up all night coughing!

I'm just sat munching a bag of chocolate eclair sweets. Nom Nom Nom


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Just got my letter from the hospital....I have a physio appointment on 27th September :) I've only waited just over a week!


----------



## EmandBub

ooo choccie eclairs!
..*munch*
x


----------



## Twiglet

Mmm eclairs! I want!


----------



## EmandBub

Sharing is caring BB ;)
x


----------



## juless

I had a strange night... I woke up at one point with TERRIBLE lower back pain! I could barely walk! Never had that happen before! By the time I went back to bed I felt better and went back to sleep. So much pressure today and my back is still achy. Could it be because she's dropped more? My mom keeps saying Ooooo, maybe she'll come early! hehe

And chocolate eclair candies??? YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

hi all, dont come on this thread that much any more. Just poppin in to show my face. Congartes to all those that have had their LOs. Not long left for me now. :happydance:

Hope your all well and bumps are coming along nicely. 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Jules, I've been feeling a lot of pressure down there
like I need to pee, but when I go, nothing comes out :wacko:
don't know what that's about lol
xx


----------



## juless

I hate that EmandBub! Every time I go to town my poor DH has to walk really slow with me, hehe, I feel like I have to pee so bad it's hard to walk!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: this is why I tend to stay home nowadays ;)
my back feels terrible today
but it's only at the bottom..
x


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks ladies for the anniversary wishes! :hugs: We actually celebrated last weekend by having a date night just the two of us. My mom watched Kyree and we went out for supper and a movie. It was really nice. :cloud9: And probably our last date night for a while! :haha:

DrMum &#8211; I hope you&#8217;re right and my body is trying to tell me to get ready. ;) BUT, I did learn the hard way with my first daughter that you NEVER really know. I was positive I would go early with her and she was late. So who knows? I&#8217;m not getting my hopes up for anything this time, but IF she comes early, it will be a nice surprise that way. :D But I definitely don&#8217;t have much left to do! I&#8217;m done work in 2 weeks now yipee:) and then I just basically will be keeping the house clean for whenever baby decides to arrive!

BB &#8211; YOU feel far behind? Ugh, being due October 28th makes me feel like I&#8217;m at the end of the line. :( I don&#8217;t really mind because I love being pregnant and it&#8217;s exciting to see all you ladies go through it before me, but it also makes me a little envious. :blush: I&#8217;m just 34 weeks today, I still have 3 weeks until I&#8217;m full-term. It feels like it&#8217;s so far, even though it&#8217;s not REALLY. And I&#8217;m not even counting &#8220;full-term&#8221; as a big milestone because I&#8217;m 99% sure this baby will be later than that, so I feel like I still have 6 weeks to go before she will even THINK of coming out!
So you started the RLT? I was actually thinking about starting it today, being 34 weeks now. But I&#8217;m still scared of starting it too early. :shrug:
Hope you feel better soon too!

Twiglet &#8211; Kyree was sick a few nights ago and kept me up ALL night! :( It&#8217;s hard, on top of being pregnant. I just couldn&#8217;t help but think WHAT would I do if that happened once the baby is here? :shock: I&#8217;m glad she got sick now and hopefully won&#8217;t for a little while once Alora arrives because I think I would die! :haha:

Steffy &#8211; I agree, you should only take fundal measurements with a grain of salt. They are just estimates. I have been measuring ahead my entire pregnancy (at least 2 weeks) via fundal height and I&#8217;m not even worrying about it. :nope: My midwife told me not to either as it doesn&#8217;t necessarily mean anything. She COULD be bigger, or she COULD come earlier&#8230; or it can mean nothing at all. There are so many factors that can affect FH, even just baby&#8217;s position.

The low down pressure you ladies are describing is exactly what I feel, which I&#8217;m surprised about because &#8220;they&#8221; say second babies tend to engage later than first babies. :shrug: Which doesn&#8217;t really make any sense to me, but I have been feeling a lot of pressure on my tailbone, bladder and bum area. :blush: It makes me feel like I have to go to the bathroom all the time, but it passes after a few seconds and I can feel Alora move and the sensation goes away. It&#8217;s very strange! I don&#8217;t remember this feeling with Kyree.

I hope everyone is doing well today! :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

A is engaged already and has been for two weeks :shock: so the second baby thing mustnt apply to all :lol: 

Yeah I'm glad Caitlyn is like this now as opposed to when A is here, if it happens when A is here then Liam can take one and I'll take the other! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

aww.. could this mean she's engaging?! :D
I've got my next MW appointment tomorrow morning, so I can't wait to see if she's finally turned around
i'm feeling her less in my ribs right now..
so maybe that means something?!

honey don't be envious!
I'd love another few more weeks just to get my head around the fact I'm going to be a mummy!
& this gives you more one-on-one time with Kyree ;)
xxx


----------



## misscream

I went to my OB appointment today, I was waiting to hear if he was engaged yet or not because I'm pretty sure he is because the insane pressure and ache I've been feeling lately! When I read posts on here about being engaged they always have a number like 1/5 or something... Well all the doctor had to say to me was "His head is WAY down in the birth canal"... Wow that was technical! Hopefully that means I will have a September baby :)


----------



## MommyKC

Em - so true! :cloud9: I actually am looking forward to a few weeks off work BEFORE Alora arrives. So hopefully she doesn't come TOO early so I can spend one-on-one time with Kyree. :)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that's too technical for me to understand!
xx


----------



## starsunshine

arg, i just pressed unsubscribe to this thread by accident instead of clicking on last page:dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

rofl! can you re-subscribe? lol
x


----------



## brunettebimbo

MissCream check your notes, it's normally written on there :)

Laura don't be a stranger I miss you! :hugs: How's you and Shae?

Gah I'm so tired today, I feel like my feet are going to drop off!

Only 4 working days left! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

What? Laura? where? :)
xx


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> hi all, dont come on this thread that much any more. Just poppin in to show my face. Congartes to all those that have had their LOs. Not long left for me now. :happydance:
> 
> Hope your all well and bumps are coming along nicely.
> 
> xx

I wondered where you'd got to!! :hi:
Hope you're doing well? xxxxxx


----------



## Newt4

I hate appointments where you come back with more worry and questions. Ive been measuring small all pregnancy. Ive had two growth scans that have show she is small but all is well. So today Im measuring 33 at 36+5 and the maternity doctor says she concerned and wants to do another ultra sound but she not super concerned and it can wait till next week and then she emphasizes that I need to make sure she active and do 2 kick counts a day. 

If shes so concerned and lecturing me about kick counts why doesnt she just run another growth scan. ARRGGG


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - :hugs: Everything will be fine. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry. Many babies measure too big or too small, and end up being a perfect size. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Newt I'm sure everything will be fine.

How's everyone else today? I feel like I could eat a scabby horse! I am so hungry!

This is my last day of a full week at work! :happydance: I have 4 working days left!! :D

Hubby and I are off to Preston tomorrow to Babies R Us to buy Beany Boy his bouncer (courtesy of MIL, Granny) and to get his crib mattress. I need to get some button up PJ's, some knickers and nursing bra's then that's us! We've got everything we need for his arrival :)

FIL is coming to our house Saturday and he thinks he will get most of the nursery done :yipee:

Hubby is going to put the wardrobe, drawers, cot and crib up each night after work next week before I finish so I can start properly nesting as soon as maternity starts! :mrgreen: I'm so excited!!


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Phillipa hope ur appointment goes well and fxd shes fully engaged for you ! youre bump looks really neat still and youve got away with stretch marks JEALOUS lol !

I am lucky atm to be honest but not sure if i might still get some more, my mum and sisters got loads so i though i would have got loads as well. 


I had my appointment yesterday with MW, the temp MW was really nice, she said that baby is now 3/5 engaged and baby seems happy and had a lovely heartbeat. Nothing else was really said, and because pregnancy is going well not booked in for another 2 weeks, so next appointment is on the 30th, just 6days before Chloe is due. 

On my fundal height chart thing that the midwife plots on i seem to be slightly aove average now, before ive been bang on the 50th percentile line, now im inbetween the 50th and 90th plecantil line, to say Chloe was measuring slightly under the 50yth percentile line on all measurements at the 20 week scan i aint doing bad.

I have a scan on the 21st to check her shoulders ect are in a good position for HB and also to check she shouldnt be too big. Im so excited :D


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies 

How are we all :D

I am full term today yayyy!! what a milestone

Ended up in hospital Wednesday night tho with a lot of pain at the top of my bump (which still hasnt gone now)
It was not coming and going or making my belly hard so knew it wasnt contractions. anyway they monitored baby and took bloods etc from me and everything is fine so non the wiser unfortunately :(

But I had to stay in overnight and was in a bed right under the air con and now I am full of a sore throat and cold :( I also didnt get a wink of sleep they were delivering babies on my ward as delivery was full!! needless to say I am now a bit worried as I will be giving birth there... and one of the ladies said it has happened nearly every nite she has been there (she had been there 10 days)
And once i was admitted at 9.30pm (having had nothing to eat) no one came to check on me or baby until 7 the next morning!! I had to ask the lady across from me where I could get something to eat
Awful experience hoping it will have calmed down when its my turn

xx


----------



## laura6914

hi girls, 

Could you have a look at this link i have posted in the 3rd Tri section:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilical-cord-placenta-anthony-nolan-trust.html

Hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi girls, just catching up with this thread.. I now have on subscribe so I dont keep forgetting about it!

Not long to go BB until you finish work... hope you get that room sorted this weekend :)

My appt at the MW yesterday went exactly the same way as yours did Due, I'm still 3/5 engaged and the heartbeat sounded really strong. Been measuring slightly above my chart but its consistent with the curve so MW happy.

Congrats Kay on being full term :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im still measuring exactly the same as the amount of weeks im measuring 37. the chart says is should be about 35.5 to be average but im quite happy :D 

I just hope she wants to come soon getting so desprate to meet her.


----------



## Steffyxx

Thanks for the reassurance girls :) 

BB - how exciting youll have to post pics of nursury when its all done and finished :) 

I am so hungry just lately and i keep reading things like you may struggle to eat a full meal in my email updates from emmas diary :haha: no chance !! 

Well yesterday i had a dream that my cousin won some money and that i gave birth on the 30th september woke up this morning and my cousin told me she had won £200 i think pregnancy is making me strangly phsycic :haha: dunno how i feel about the september baby part though lol

xx


----------



## starsunshine

Kay that night in hosp sounds awful - hopefully it will have calmed down when it's your turn but at least you know what could happen now! 
I'm off to antenatal classes tomorrow & sunday (I know a bit late!!!!). My sister had her 1st when she was 38+2 which is what I'll be on sunday so she's been teasing me saying "take your hospital bag coz you might not need to come home after it" hahaha!


----------



## juless

Ugh, had a terrible night last night! Woke up to waves of lower back pain, which of course freaked me out because it was coming in waves.. fell back asleep and woke up to being incredibly achy and sore in my hips, pelvis and back. Of course nesting finally hit me yesterday and I have plans to get things done and organized today but I have a feeling I'll be lying in bed all day instead!


----------



## aurora

Full term :happydance:
If anyone wants to make a guess on my girls arrival, or if you want to make your own guessing page, the link is in my sig.

I'm very impressed we don't have more babies coming early! And I'm knocking on wood so I don'y jynx it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Done it Aurora :)

Kay that sounds crap! :(

Laura I've looked at your thread and unfortunately my hospital isn't one of them or I would have donated it.

I've just purchased some RLT Teabags as the tablets are making me gip :lol:


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Done it Aurora :)
> 
> Kay that sounds crap! :(
> 
> Laura I've looked at your thread and unfortunately my hospital isn't one of them or I would have donated it.
> 
> I've just purchased some RLT Teabags as the tablets are making me gip :lol:

Thanks hunny for having a look. Hope your well. :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh not bad!
Not seen you around much, you ok?


----------



## buttonnose82

anyone else managed to make it too full term without getting 1 stretch mark lol

Knowing my luck i'll get shrinking marks instead! lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not full term for 2 weeks 1 day :(

Fingers crossed though and touch wood but I haven't got a single stretch mark yet AND I haven't used any creams oil etc


----------



## juless

I unfortunately had stretchmarks all over my belly from week 12..... :(


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh not bad!
> Not seen you around much, you ok?


I dont really feel like i fit in over here any more TBH, it all moves to quick and i have posted a few times and get ignored a little :cry:. I lurke a lot to see what the older guys are up to. :thumbup: 

Buttonnose, yeah im full term with no stretch marks, same as you though ill prob get them afterwards. :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Should have put the original lot instead of older. :dohh: you know what i mean though. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I read and comment on your posts :D 
How's Shae doing?

Anyone else actually like the taste of RLT? I've heard so many people saying it's gross but I think it's yummy :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

Thanks hunny, 
he is doing great. Moving a lot which is quite uncomfortable now he is bigger. Get a lot of BH and pains down below and in my back. Im trying to keep him in there for as long as i can. I havent tried the RLT hun. Does that get the muscles and things ready for labour or something?xxx


----------



## laura6914

I forgot hun, did you choose any names for your little man. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it does, strengthens them apparently! It doesn't bring on labour or anything. There is a really good info thread about it on the main forum.

I think we are going with Tristan but who know's, he might not look like a Tristan when he is born :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is the link - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## buttonnose82

I don't mind the taste of RLT, i find it tastes better when it is warm rather than hot or cold

Tristan is a cute name :)


----------



## MadamRose

Went for a walk hoping to try and get baby nice and low and maybe start things off and it did nothing other than increase my BH for the whole walk :( 
Just hoping she wants to show her face soon. 
Im hoping that i might have once positive sign that my stools are really loose even though im on iron tabs


----------



## EmandBub

Laura's back?! Where?
what am I missing? :rofl:
xxx


----------



## aurora

I don't mind the RLT at all...


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I just found out my dad is dying, and I'm supposed to be cleaning my house for my baby shower that's at my house tomorrow, I just don't feel like it now. OH is at work, so I have no one to talk about it with, and my stinking hormones just keep me crying. Ugh. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok! You girls make me see the brighter side of things and that I'm going to have a beautiful little boy soon!


----------



## EmandBub

omgg I'm so sorry hon :hugs::hugs:
I don't know what to say
except it does get better :(
just spend as much time with him as you can
& remember the good times you had with him

I would delay your shower :hugs:
maybe until you feel more up to it?
xx


----------



## MadamRose

CaseyCakes said:


> So I just found out my dad is dying, and I'm supposed to be cleaning my house for my baby shower that's at my house tomorrow, I just don't feel like it now. OH is at work, so I have no one to talk about it with, and my stinking hormones just keep me crying. Ugh.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok! You girls make me see the brighter side of things and that I'm going to have a beautiful little boy soon!

Aww so sorry to hear about you dad hunni :hugs:
I would put the shower on hold for a bit if you can


----------



## Twiglet

Huge :hugs: hunny!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Thanks ladies, ya I'm still gonna have my baby shower, my MIL is an unstoppable force, she came over decorating my house earlier, and plus I need something to brighten my day. I'm just ready for it to be over though. But I know things will look up, and maybe he'll pull through. I'm just thankful for all the support I've been getting!


----------



## MadamRose

i will keep your dad in my thoughts and really hope he does pull through :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Laura!!! :hi: Dont feel left out. :( Im glad everything is going well with you!

Caseycakes - Im so sorry about your Dad. :( I will keep him in my thoughts as well, and try to stay positive. :hugs:

I like the taste of RLT too. :shrug: I don't put anything in it though (I normally put milk and sugar in my tea) so it's kind of boring, but I still like it. :shrug:


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> So I just found out my dad is dying, and I'm supposed to be cleaning my house for my baby shower that's at my house tomorrow, I just don't feel like it now. OH is at work, so I have no one to talk about it with, and my stinking hormones just keep me crying. Ugh.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok! You girls make me see the brighter side of things and that I'm going to have a beautiful little boy soon!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry hunni xxx


----------



## bumbleberry

So sorry to read about your Dad caseycakes :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh it does, strengthens them apparently! It doesn't bring on labour or anything. There is a really good info thread about it on the main forum.
> 
> I think we are going with Tristan but who know's, he might not look like a Tristan when he is born :lol:

Thanks for that link hun, ill have a read later. Tristian is a lovely name :thumbup:. I hope shae looks like a shae when he comes out else im screwed. Its been his name right from the get go :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

There's Laura! :hugs:
how've you been hon?
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun! :)

Sorry to hear about your Dad CaseyCakes :hugs:

Well today things are making a move! :yipee: Our nursery is painted and will be finished decorating wise tomorrow!! :D 

We've bought his bouncer and curtains today so not much left to do!!


----------



## MadamRose

Would someone like my sickness? 
Ive been horribley sick all day, ive just managed to stomach one slice of dry toast and not bring it back up but its made me feel even iller than i did before


----------



## laura6914

Hi Em, im great thanks hunny. How are you and bump doing. 

BB YEY on finishing the nursery. Im still to start mine. Hoping to move into the new house next weekend. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww we've not seen you around for ages!!!
how're you and Shae? :D
we're both fine ;)
xxxxx


----------



## silver_penny

caseycakes- :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:

laura- I know how you feel about some posts seemingly being ignored, but don't let it get you down, and keep coming and hanging out with us!

bb- must be exciting seeing the nursery finally coming together

phillippa, i do not envy you the sickness, you can keep it :winkwink:


----------



## laura6914

We are both fine thank Em, we lurk a lot and keep an eye on whats happening. Cant believe we have babies in the October thread already. :shock: Getting close now. 

Thanks silver penny, i know i dont get ignored purposley, its just a very busy thread nowadays i cant keep up. :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

aww I'm glad!
sorry if I've ever ignored your posts hon! :hugs:
I just can't keep up lol
it's terrifying we've got some bubs here already!!!
xxx


----------



## laura6914

I know and ours will be here soon to. I cant wait i really cant. Not ready for him to come just yet though and everyone keeps telling me he is going to come early. :shock: i hope not. 
Is your surname Haynes? Thats my maiden name! 
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: how did you know?
aww I know!
I want her to wait a little bit though lol
I just need some more preparing time :D
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

I seem to be the compelte opposite to everyone else, who want their babies to stay put a little longer so they can finsh prep ect. All mine is don eso im happy for my little girl to turn up any time now. 
Whats the betting it will work the other way round, people who what theirs late will get them early, and people who wants theirs early will go over :haha:


----------



## laurietate25

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on the birth of Jaxon and glad your oterh two boys have taken well. Another octobe bumpkin is here. Boys seems to want to come early atm.


----------



## laura6914

congrates on the birth of your little man hun. 
They are coming thick and fast now. xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes it wont be long until we have one being born every day i dont think :thumbup: its all so exciting. Anyone else deep in thought on when it will be their turn?


----------



## laura6914

im hoping to go over. My side of the family are guessing about the 12th where as the OHs family think any time now with the pains i have been getting and things. But i have no idea. He will come when he is ready and not before. 
How about you hun?


----------



## EmandBub

congrats honey :hugs:
Jaxon is such a beautiful name :D
xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations on the birth of Jaxon!! Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story........ This is SO exciting, more and more October babies are being born ;)


----------



## Newt4

Im hoping to be as late as possible now. My roof needs to be fixed and hopefuly she'll come as soon as that is done.


----------



## PreggyEggy

laurietate25 said:


> Hi girls aint bn on here since Tues and i am now happy to announce the birth of my beautifull baby boy Jaxon Olli born 15-09-10 weighing 5lbs 12oz at 36+4 wks. He is doing very well and is so gorgeous and cute (yes i am biased lol). My 2 elder boys have taken to him very well and are amazing with him.
> Baby Jaxon is so content and is such a lovely addition to our family.
> Hope every1 esle and bumps are ok.
> Its so special when they arrive i cannot describe my overwhelming feeling i have for him. He is a mixture of the both of my boys with regards to looks which is lovely xxx

Awww, congratulations! :happydance:

The girls need to catch up! The boys seem to be coming thick and fast, lol.

Hey guys, I was on this website earlier, and it was about sure fire ways to get labour started. I had meant to save the link to post, but lost it! Anyway, it was a funny website...it recommended unpacking your hospital bag, sending your OH on an errand miles away, that sort of thing! Sods law, baby will aways come when you aren't ready, haha. Hopefully your baby will hold out for that roof though, Newt4!


----------



## juless

Congrats!!!!

I'm thinking Rose won't come until she's past due, but my family seems to think she'll be early! We'll seeeee!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Aww congrats laurietate on your little boy!!! :cloud9:

Yeah, these babies sure like to keep us on our toes! I am fairly ready for Ali to arrive... there are a few things I need to do (install carseat) but mostly just keep the house clean for whenever things do get moving. Everything important is ready to go.
I have been expecting ALL along that this baby will be late (since my first was late, I know that doesn't mean anything but still)... I just keep telling myself she will be late.... but I can't shake this gut feeling that she's going to come early??? I have no idea why, but I keep feeling anxious, like she's going to come when I'm not ready (even though I am ready)... I'm just worried because my mom is going out of town October 19-20... Im due the 28th... and my mom is supposed to be there for the birth and then look after Kyree until I go home from the hospital... and I keep worrying and worrying Im going to go into labour when she's gone. I doubt I will, but I have this stupid gut feeling I can't shake! :wacko:


----------



## DrMum

Morning all

Congrats laurietate!!!! Jaxon is a cutie name!!

Cant believe we will have them coming thick and fast soon!!!

How is everyone today? Sorry I've not been on for a few days - have had my M and D staying so been busy. Good to catch up with everyones chat. Hope you're all well!!! 

Ali xxx


----------



## Hann79

laurietate25 said:


> Hi girls aint bn on here since Tues and i am now happy to announce the birth of my beautifull baby boy Jaxon Olli born 15-09-10 weighing 5lbs 12oz at 36+4 wks. He is doing very well and is so gorgeous and cute (yes i am biased lol). My 2 elder boys have taken to him very well and are amazing with him.
> Baby Jaxon is so content and is such a lovely addition to our family.
> Hope every1 esle and bumps are ok.
> Its so special when they arrive i cannot describe my overwhelming feeling i have for him. He is a mixture of the both of my boys with regards to looks which is lovely xxx

Congratulations hunni!! Lovely name!! xxx


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations i'm so glad that ur other boys have taken to him well - makes life so much easier! Xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats Laurietate :) Welcome Jaxon xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats Laurie! Such a Lucky mommy! :D :happydance:

I don't post on this thread much... dunno why!
Kind of a silly time to start posting now, since I have less than 3 weeks (HOPEFULLY) until baby is here.

I finally moved into my house and put the nursery together. :happydance: 
It's not complete, but it's livable. :)
Just need a rug, changing table, and some more wall decor.

Everyone should show off their full term bumps!
I feel like a cow, and can barely get in and out of my car without having to roll out of it. :haha: 

Here is my full term (37+2 week) Bump. Forgive the stretch marks on my love handles. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissy1984

Hi girls, How is everyone??

I don't normally post here but thought I'd say hello and a big congratulations to all who have had their babies already... :happydance:

Has everyone got everything ready? We have apart from sheets lol, and its all at my mums waiting to be moved here... I'm kinda superstitious.. :haha:

How is everyone feeling? I had bad period cramps last night and nausea all night so hardly slept - no idea why! 

Hope everyones well xxx :flower:


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats laurie hurry up and post pics of jaxon so we can all have a nosey :) xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats Laurie. I'm getting serious baby envy now lol.

I posted these in the main board too but thought I'd share specially with you ladies too... My nursery :D xx
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 14









2.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 13









3.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13









5.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12









4.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## silver_penny

your nursery is absolutely gorgeous! I now have nursery envy :haha: We don't have enough room for a nursery, but we do co-sleeping anyhow. :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Your nursery is gorgeous! :cloud9: 

I already have one as Caitlyn is in it so its not exciting :(


----------



## silver_penny

Who wants to guess what I'm having? Team yellow


----------



## DrMum

Kitty your nursery is gorgeous! I love your colour scheme! Bet you cant wait to use it now!!!! :) xx


----------



## EmandBub

I wish we had a spare room to turn into a nursery :)
guess I have to wait to move out! lol
Kitty, I love love love love it! 
It's gorgeous
bet you can't wait to use it now ;)
xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. Sure can't. I'm fed up with waiting now xx


----------



## EmandBub

lol I think we all are :)
feels like just yesterday I joined this thread though
xx


----------



## Newt4

Im sick of people commenting that she's going to be late because I am so small. She has just as much chance of being on time as some who is showing big. I hate peoples ignorance.


----------



## EmandBub

aww newt honey :hugs:
don't listen, they don't know anything!
everyones different, so they should know better
& congrats on being full term today!!


----------



## Newt4

Thanks, my SIL was just here and was non stop about how Im going to be late because Im small. Then she continued on about how I will be getting a c section because she got one and even though baby is head down and engaged she's going to go breech. Yup she just knows this.


----------



## EmandBub

how did she even think that was helpful?
clearly, she should be a MW. :wacko:
just ignore her, she's just trying to put her nose where it doesn't belong
don't let it get to you :hugs:
I'm sure baby is fine and healthy
& will come when they want to ;)
xxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - Wow I would find that annoying. I hate it when people think they know everything! :roll: I get the opposite. I was at a kids birthday party today and some lady I don't even know commented "wow you look like you should be due NOW, not in a month from now!"... thanks, I always love hearing that! :dohh:

Kitty - I LOVE your nursery!!! So cute! Good job!


----------



## brunettebimbo

KV your nursery is lovely! :)

Laurietate congrats on your baby boy! :)
I can't wait for my time to come!

Had a very busy weekend, managed to get Beany Boy's bouncer, ordered his crib mattress and got his curtains etc.

Nursery is decorates, drawers are up, wardrobes up, all newborn and 0-3 month clothes are washed, bedding and towels are washed, cots going up today :yipee: Should be finished by the end of the week :mrgreen:

My last few days at work! :yipee: Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday!! :D

Here is the bouncer we got, we originally picked a different one but this one was so much better and reduced from £70 to £50! :D

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41rKts7k%2BGL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen23percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44388031&mcb=core


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh poor you Newt...if only the size of our bumps did have an impact on when they were born :dohh: 

BB: woo well done! Sounds like your all nice and prepared and loving the bouncer :D


----------



## Hann79

Love the nursery Kitty!! I wish we had more room for one :( 

Feeling a little odd today, I had my H1N1 flu jaab on saturday and have been having mild contractions since, now my bump has dropped really quiet a lot, I don't look 3rd Tri anymore (this didn't happen with my other 2) and feel like I'm back in the 2WW with checking things are "right" down there (sorry TMI!!) 
Now a little worried that I'm not going to make it until c section day.
Anyone else the same? xx


----------



## babyskeer2

Congratulations everyone whos already had their babies, 5 boys already lol wheres all the girls!

When I had my daughter 5 of my friends had girls too. Im due with my boy in october and know 3 others due with boys the same month :D

Is it something in the air :)


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely nursery kitty :D and glad your nursery is coming along BB :D 

I've just decided to go with the mentality Chloe isnt going to show her face anytime soon that way i can't be disappointed. I'm just trying to keep active and keep my mind off the fact im pregnant. No too easy when i feel like an old lady, and have a scan tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

Kittyventura - Youre nursury is gorgeous hun love the colours :) 

BB - congrats on having a productive weekend lol that bouncer is so cute and a bargain too where was it from ? i have one but i really like that ! lol 

So i finished my hospital bags yesterday washed ironed all of lil ones clothes and now im getting seriously IMPATIENT its not like i want him to come now because obdv i want him to be healthy and fully cooked :) but i feel like such an old women my hips ache all the time ive got serious backache and i keep thinkin if i go over it could still be 6 weeks:wacko: ARGH lol someone get me a time machine :haha:

Hope youre all well !! 

xx


----------



## misscream

Looks like I'll be having a September baby (fingers crossed).. I went to the hospital today for decreased movement, everything is fine, the baby just turned his feet towards my back so I couldn't feel him kicking anymore. 

The doctor checked me and said the baby's head is fully engaged and I am one cm dilated :) They had me on the monitor and it was showing that I was having contractions but she said it could just be Braxton Hicks but I could feel them in my lower stomach. She said I had 2-3 days left in me, maybe a week could be two but she highly doubts it will be two :) I think I'll end up having him on the full moon :)


----------



## silver_penny

It is said that full moons bring about the babies, so it could be :) Full moon happens on the 23rd this month. However, my first was born on a new moon, much to the surprise of my MW. 

I've got a poll up in third tri, if anyone wants to guess what I'm having! Team Yellow


----------



## WantaBelly

Kitty your nursery looks great! I bet he will love all the bright colors...
Glad to hear everyone is doing so good. I'm just counting down the days til my next Dr. appt and waiting for something to happen .............


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting misscream!! :D

Steffy it's from Mothercare.

Grr I'm so friggin stressed! I sent a letter to the garage regarding what Trading Standards had said about the car and they have been in touch saying we still have to pay again!! :growlmad: I seriously think people think we can pluck money from our arse!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I had my baby shower Saturday, It was horrible the only people that showed up was OH's grandmother and my landlord. I spent sooo much time and effort on it, made loads of food. Ugh. But Sunday some of my friends came over feeling bad about not coming to my baby shower and they brought me gifts and then took me to lunch and a movie, made me feel loads better! So now I have to clean my house (it's a disaster from the weekend) and then take down the baby shower decorations, and put away all my gifts, and then go to a childbirth class. I think I'm going to be tired when I'm done. 

Kitty- Your nursery is fantastic! I still need to paint and put my crib together.

It's so great seeing babies born, I'm becoming impatient. I just want to meet him.

Oh and by the way I'm 35 weeks today!


----------



## MommyKC

BB &#8211; Yay on getting so much accomplished! Isn&#8217;t it a great feeling, to be ready?? I only have a few finishing touches left to do (install car seat, clean car just because I want to, hang letters up on the nursery wall, organize massive pile of diapers and finish up my hospital bag) but everything important is ready to go. You lucky bum, being done work this week! :haha: I still have this week and next week to go, but I cannot wait! I think I will feel a lot more relaxed once I&#8217;m off, then I can plug away at housework here and there, and have naps when I want (as long as my daughter naps for me lol) and not feel so rushed all the time. Ahhh, I cannot wait!

Phillippa &#8211; It&#8217;s definitely good to assume your baby will be late in order to avoid disappointment. That&#8217;s what I&#8217;m doing this time! :haha: I thought for sure Kyree would be early, and she wasn&#8217;t&#8230; so I know better this time. ;)

Misscream &#8211; I hope things happen for you soon, but keep in mind, all women are different and sometimes those so-called typical &#8220;signs&#8221; don&#8217;t really indicate anything. I was 1-2 cm dilated for 2-3 weeks before I went into labour. I drove myself nuts thinking things would happen sooner than they did. I just don't want you to be disappointed, but I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :)

So the last few days, SOMETHING has been happening with my hips/tailbone/pubic bone. :( I was in so much pain last night in bed, I kept rolling back and forth, I just couldn&#8217;t get comfortable. And today I am officially waddling and my coworkers think it&#8217;s hilarious! :dohh: I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s from baby dropping down, or changing positions, but boy does it hurt! I never had pain like this with my first daughter, and I have a high pain tolerance! But this sucks. I still have over 5 weeks until I&#8217;m due&#8230; and I want Alora to stay put for a while longer, as I&#8217;m in no rush because I love being pregnant, but if these pains keep up, or heaven forbid&#8230; get WORSE. I don&#8217;t know what I will do! :( And I had awful heartburn last night too, for 2 hours straight. Needless to say, I&#8217;m exhausted today. :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: That sucks, I hate nights where no matter what you do you can't get comfy!

I've decided Beany Boy is going to be late too :D


----------



## starsunshine

My bump's dropped so much I've gone down a bra size :rofl: I've also decided mine's going to come late. I hope he comes sometime on week 39 (next week) as OH has the whole week off work but you know what these babies are like! They get comfy!


----------



## MommyKC

I agree, the perfect time for my baby to be born would be 39 weeks! :D That's what I'm hoping for, but again, EXPECTING her to be late! :haha: She's not allowed any earlier than 38 weeks though, so I can still collect my vacation pay from work and get a few things done around the house! ;)


----------



## juless

I've been having horrible pelvis pain for a while - only now lower back pain is added into it! I feel like I haven't had a good night's sleep in ages! I get up at least 4 times a night to pee - then getting comfy again in bed takes forever. I'm so exhausted during the day.. I hate it cause I can't seem to get anything done. :(


----------



## Newt4

Im hoping for a 39 week baby too but I think she is taking her sweet time. We need to pop out some more girls.


----------



## EmandBub

I've got a lot of pressure on my pubic bone and my bladder feels totally squished..
feeling Eden less on my ribs now, but don't think I've dropped at all?
xxx


----------



## silver_penny

I keep on getting small BH's (at least that's what I'm calling them for now) this last hour, I think I've had at least 4-5. Maybe the start of something?


----------



## MommyKC

Sounds like we're all getting some pressure on our pelvis, pubic bone, etc! Im just surprised at the pain I'm having already since I'm not even 35 weeks yet! I NEVER had pain like this with my first daughter. :shock: And the fact that it's this early kind of sucks, since I still have over a month to go (at least that's what I'm assuming!)

And we definitely need some girls!!! The boys are too far in the lead! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I'm trying here!
xx


----------



## Newt4

lol ditto


----------



## MommyKC

Try harder!!! :rofl: I would try too, but I'm not full-term for another couple weeks.
AND, like I said, Ali isn't ALLOWED to come out until 38 weeks! :haha: But after that I will try too! :)


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not trying to my full potential, I have to be honest lol
I've not bumped uglies :sex: for a while now TMI
but hey, a girls got to do what a girls gotta do!
xx


----------



## Newt4

Full term bump pic
https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/IMG_3313.jpg


----------



## MommyKC

Well, and you can't force yourself to do anything you feel too tired/uncomfortable/heavy to do. :shrug: I never tried to my full potential either... none of the wivestales really work anyway. But some of them are fun to try. ;)

Very nice bump Newt!!! :D


----------



## juless

CaseyCakes said:


> So I had my baby shower Saturday, It was horrible the only people that showed up was OH's grandmother and my landlord. I spent sooo much time and effort on it, made loads of food. Ugh. But Sunday some of my friends came over feeling bad about not coming to my baby shower and they brought me gifts and then took me to lunch and a movie, made me feel loads better! So now I have to clean my house (it's a disaster from the weekend) and then take down the baby shower decorations, and put away all my gifts, and then go to a childbirth class. I think I'm going to be tired when I'm done.
> 
> Kitty- Your nursery is fantastic! I still need to paint and put my crib together.
> 
> It's so great seeing babies born, I'm becoming impatient. I just want to meet him.
> 
> Oh and by the way I'm 35 weeks today!


Late reply, sorry! It's too bad your baby shower didn't turn out as planned. :( I think it's pretty rotten of people to just not show up!! I'm glad you ended up having a fun day though!

As for myself.. had a wierd feeling when I went to the bathroom after seeing a movie. Just.. felt wierd somehow! Then walking to our car I got a sharp pain in my cervix and I just kept feeling pressure on it the whole walk to the car and during the drive home. Usually if I've felt anything in my cervix it's quick and goes right away! Strange for sure!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My little man has gone really quiet and I don't feel pregnant :( If I prod him he squirms but then stops! I don't like it :(

I think I've tired him out coz I've done so much, I've not stopped since Friday! 

Only 2 days left at work! :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

maybe he's had a little growth spurt and now worn out or like you said, you being busy and worth him out, try not to worry hunny, if he moves when you poke at him then I am sure he is fine :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

I am feeling hyper emotional at the moment, I literally just want to sit and cry all the blooming time over .... well I have no idea what over!

and today I feel all stuffy and I have had headache for 5 days now, I think it's the sudden turn in the weather :(

baby seems a little quieter this morning to normal ...... wishful thinking though I think, I can see this little one coming late! I just hope I don't have to be induced as the thought of that really scares me :(


----------



## MadamRose

Very excited misscream hope baby comes soon for you :D

I get to see my baby again today :D i've got my scan to check her measurements for my HB im very excited even though i know i prob wont be able to see much as she will be so big.
I though i was going into labour last night. i was getting tightenings of my bump every 10mins for about 1hour when i was in bed then i feel asleep and woke up for a loo trip later and and nothing.
Hope everyone and their babies are doing well x


----------



## bumbleberry

Full term today :happydance:

I've been feeling more pressure in the cervix/pelvic area and definitely walking like a duck now.

Kitty - your nursery looks fab, lots of bright colours which what I'm aiming for with mine too :)

Hope everything goes well at your scan today Due - I wish I was getting some BH or something, just so I know what it feels like but nothing yet lol


----------



## Steffyxx

Good luck at youre scan today phillipa youll have to post the pics so we can all see how big our babys really are in there ! haha seems like ages ago i last saw lil one :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wish I had another scan, I love seeing him! :) Can't wait to meet him now!


----------



## Steffyxx

I know me too i keep looking at my 20 week scan thinkin i wonder how much hes changed or how big he has got now :) only 4 more weeks (hopefully) and i will see him:happydance: not long to go now even though it seems like a life time lol


----------



## MadamRose

I didn't get any pics but baby was really big no way near all of baby fits in scan. Not even all head was able 2 be seen at once. We saw a side shot of her face with her little nose and everything. Talk about fallen in love :cloud9: she said from average AC measurements baby weighs 8lbs already which is quite above average on the charts I was shocked as she was under average at 20week scan. Everything perfect for homebirth no concerns at all :D


----------



## juless

Good to hear all went well!! :D I hope you have a great home birth!!


----------



## mrsgtobe

Due#1-2010 said:


> I didn't get any pics but baby was really big no way near all of baby fits in scan. Not even all head was able 2 be seen at once. We saw a side shot of her face with her little nose and everything. Talk about fallen in love :cloud9: she said from average AC measurements baby weighs 8lbs already which is quite above average on the charts I was shocked as she was under average at 20week scan. Everything perfect for homebirth no concerns at all :D

:happydance: I love it!! glad theres nothing to worry about and FX'd you get your ideal home birth


----------



## Hann79

Due#1-2010 said:


> I didn't get any pics but baby was really big no way near all of baby fits in scan. Not even all head was able 2 be seen at once. We saw a side shot of her face with her little nose and everything. Talk about fallen in love :cloud9: she said from average AC measurements baby weighs 8lbs already which is quite above average on the charts I was shocked as she was under average at 20week scan. Everything perfect for homebirth no concerns at all :D

Try not to worry about an 8lb AC measurement. They told me at 37 weeks my son was 8lb 12oz and was born 3 weeks later at 7lb 12oz!! Glad everything was good xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah, glad you get to have your home birth & that everything went well at the scan.


----------



## bumbleberry

Pleased to read that everything went well at the scan. Hope you get the ideal homebirth :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything went well Phillippa! :D


----------



## DrMum

hey girls
just checking in to say hello and catch up on where we are all up to.

BB - I cant believe your garage fiasco is ongoing...thats just scandalous! At least it sounds like you are totally sorted with the nursery situation!! You've been a one woman nursery whirlwind getting so much done!!

Some interesting symptoms also going on -I think we will be having more Bumpkins soon!!! YAY 

Today I took the plunge and booked a private presentation scan. I just have in my head that this wee one has turned breech again, and am so scared about having an undiagnosed vaginal breech birth that its really stressing me out. Its £99 which I could totally do without spending but I'm just not sleeping worrying about it. I know it sounds crazy but its just on my mind so much. So we're going on sat morning to baby bond and they will also be able to give me a better idea of size instead of just fundal heights which I'm always a bit dubious about. I dont know maybe I'm just being neurotic!!! :( Do you think I'm being overly nutty?

Anyone else thinking maybe they will be in action round the full moon on thursday?? 

Hope you're all feeling good girls!! Ali xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I want to be in action on Thursday :lol: I really am not feeling this pregnancy anymore as Caitlyn's sleeping is rubbish and she's wanting to be carried a fair bit at the moment. 

DrMum I don't think your being silly at all, if that's what you need to put your mind at rest then so be it. We had one with Caitlyn when they kept saying how small she was [by fundal height]...turns out she was big :dohh:


----------



## Newt4

Holy nasty cramps today. Im glad things are working down there though.


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - dont worry about baby's weight on the scan. My friend who was induced at 38 weeks was told her baby was around 7lbs 8oz on the scan, well she ended up being only 6lbs 11oz when born... so those scans really are just estimates.

BB - YAY for only having one more work day! :yipee: I still have 8, but thats okay... Im getting there and I cannot WAIT!

I told Alora she isnt allowed to come out until 38 weeks MINIMUM... 39 weeks would be ideal and perfect timing for my schedule. :haha: We will see if she listens to her mama! :rofl: I have a hair appt/pedicure booked when I'm 38 weeks and I don't want to cancel! :nope: But, I would be just as happy to meet my little peanut. :cloud9:

I've been getting lots of aches and pains down low the last couple weeks, and the gals at work today mentioned that my bump looks like it's dropped. :shrug: I hadn't noticed, but that hopefully is a good sign anyway! :D


----------



## StonesWife

Well girls looks like I could be getting induced. Waiting on test results to see. I seem to have all the classic signs of preclampsia except my blood pressure is great (110/60 today). I'm seriously nervous and scared sh*tless!


----------



## StonesWife

Oh and while doing my none stress test today I was showing contractions every ten minutes... so even if not induced she might be here really soon!


----------



## juless

I am feeling a LOT of cervix pains/pressure tonight... and I think my bump got even lower. Even my stepdad mentioned how low it looked and he does not notice things like that!


----------



## aurora

I've got lots of pressure down there yesterday and today too. In fact this evening I was sitting on the couch and pressed on her bum at the top of my bump, and felt my down below area bulge. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

DrMum I think if that's what you need to do to put your mind at rest then do it! I had 2 early private scans just because I couldn't relax, not cheap but worth every penny for piece of mind!

Hubby and I spent the evening in the nursery last night finishing putting Beany Boy's clothes away, putting his bedding on his got and generally organising it! We are getting so close to being finished! :D Hubby was getting really excited about everything, he dressed the cot and hung his outfits up, it's so nice to know he is just as excited as I am! :mrgreen:

Well today is my last day at work :yipee: It feels so strange to know that I won't be working for another 9-12 months!! Eeeek


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> DrMum I think if that's what you need to do to put your mind at rest then do it! I had 2 early private scans just because I couldn't relax, not cheap but worth every penny for piece of mind!
> 
> Hubby and I spent the evening in the nursery last night finishing putting Beany Boy's clothes away, putting his bedding on his got and generally organising it! We are getting so close to being finished! :D Hubby was getting really excited about everything, he dressed the cot and hung his outfits up, it's so nice to know he is just as excited as I am! :mrgreen:
> 
> Well today is my last day at work :yipee: It feels so strange to know that I won't be working for another 9-12 months!! Eeeek

Enjoy your last day xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Enjoy your last day at work BB 
I like some of you hope the full moon does something tomorrow as I really wanna meet my little girl but don't hold out much hope tbh
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## starsunshine

Think I'm down to single figures - argggggggggg! I've also been getting cramps since sat but nothing as of yet - think it's my body's way of gearing up a level. I can't believe we are here already and talking of full moon & all that!


----------



## MadamRose

I'm 38weeks today :happydance:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Wow, it's crazy all the activity going on here! Avery has been holding it high and strong, no pains, barely any BH contractions, and my bump hasn't dropped at all. But it's ok I want him to wait a few more weeks, and I have a feeling he's going to be late, but I'm secretly hoping for a halloween baby! 

Is anyone else have people trying to tell you when a good time to have your baby?
I've been getting a lot of you should have it on my birthday, which I don't want, I want him to have his own day. Also having OH's grandmother telling me when to have it because she took her vacation starting ON MY DUE DATE! 
I wish people would realize I have no control over these things. Lol.


----------



## Steffyxx

Due1 - glad everything is ok for youre homebirth hun and dont worry yourself about the wieghts :) like everyone says they tend to always get it wrong lol 

Stoneswife - oo exciting to know youre already having contractions but hope everything is well and you dont have pre eclampsia

Drmum- you dont sound mad at all hun i would do exactly the same £99 is nothing to pay for youre peace of mind at the end of the day plus you get to see lil one again:happydance:

Mommykc - you make us all sound like wimps when it comes to work heres us all having lots of time off and being first time mums and you have a toddler and still going stromg at work :haha: 

BB- yey for the nursury :thumbup: enjoy youre last day at work hun 

Anyone else get a free comforter in the post from hipp baby club ? its so cute lol love getting freebies in the post haha ! hope youre all well !

xx


----------



## DrMum

Thanks girls. Its good to know others also go for the peace of mind option rather than worrying and worrying!! Obviously I'll let you know how it goes on Sat morning.

My feet are like Shrek feet again today so I'm sporting the very glam compression socks... OMG by the time I wrestled them on, I had to have a cup of tea and sit down for a bit!!!

Glad to hear everyone is moving along nicely. YAY for your last day at work BB!!! Hope they spoil you rotten!!!! MommyKC not long for you to go now to join us ladies of leisure!! This morning I was thinking..I dont know HOW I used to get up for work so early and not feel exhausted...but maybe I guess we all find it easier when not 30lbs heavier with 10 bathroom trips a night!!!!! At this rate, getting up to BF a newborn will be a breeze in comparison!!

Anyone know if they will do my membrane sweep at my next appt which is 39+4 or if they will make me go back a week later at 40+4? They told me "40w" but I'll be sooo disappointed if they dont try at 39+4!!!!


----------



## babyskeer2

hi all, hope everyonel ok and much luv to bumps :)

Went for 37wk check with MW this morning my boy is fully engaged... im so excited :happydance: could come anytime, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You girls are all making me jealous! If Beany Boy isn't engaged by Tuesday (next appointment) I will cry :lol:

Steffy you mean the orange elephant blanket thing? I just got one :lol:


----------



## juless

OMG! I've reached the last box on my tickers!! :o I can't believe I've already reached that! :D I have so much to do today! My husband's mother sent us down a HUGE box of baby things, mostly from his sister who's little girl has outgrown them. She said she has a second box she will be sending down in the next day or two! Now I have to organize all Rose's things by size and try to fit them all in her dresser, lol! It's really lovely to have them send us these things though! She also sent her her first doll, a really nice soft newborn doll! :D AAAH!!! I can't believe it's only a matter of weeks till we meet our babies!!


----------



## starsunshine

[/QUOTE] Is anyone else have people trying to tell you when a good time to have your baby?
I've been getting a lot of you should have it on my birthday, which I don't want, I want him to have his own day. Also having OH's grandmother telling me when to have it because she took her vacation starting ON MY DUE DATE! 
I wish people would realize I have no control over these things. Lol.[/QUOTE]

:rofl: if only!


----------



## Steffyxx

Jules:happydance::happydance: me tooo ive only just noticed !! last box how exciting :) aww bet youll have fun going through all of that lol 

babyskeer2 - congrats on being fully engaged ( how wierd does that sound :haha:) hopefully youll have youre lil boy soon !

BB - yeah thats the one its actually quite cute for a freebie lol :winkwink:

So bored today ladies done all the housework i just cant bear to sit and watch yet another episode of jeremy kyle im going mad over here lol


----------



## aurora

brunettebimbo said:


> You girls are all making me jealous! If Beany Boy isn't engaged by Tuesday (next appointment) I will cry :lol:

Baby doesn't actually have to engage, my mom didnt with any of hers. I told a friend of mine that on friday when she was frustrated baby was still high up at 40+3, she went into labour 6 hours later. lol


----------



## MadamRose

Steffy that club is one club I ain't joined I may have 2 look into it just for the freebies. It's the reason I joined the aptimal and cow and gate ones as with one got free polar bear the other free toy cow :haha:


----------



## angelpuss

brunettebimbo said:


> You girls are all making me jealous! If Beany Boy isn't engaged by Tuesday (next appointment) I will cry :lol:

On the subject of being engaged BB, my sister reminded me at the weekend (have only just remembered :haha:) that my niece didn't engage!



brunettebimbo said:


> Steffy you mean the orange elephant blanket thing? I just got one :lol:

Ooohhh...looking forward to getting home from work now!!:happydance:


----------



## babyskeer2

but baby being engaged makes it feel closer although it probably isnt lol :)


----------



## silver_penny

For those ladies who have engaged babies- are you still getting kicked in the ribs? I thought my ribs would get a reprieve once baby engaged :shrug:


----------



## babyskeer2

silver_penny said:


> For those ladies who have engaged babies- are you still getting kicked in the ribs? I thought my ribs would get a reprieve once baby engaged :shrug:

oh yes, thats why i was suprised when mw told me :)


----------



## silver_penny

I guess they are just enjoying that extra bit of room and stretching out :haha: But my ribs still hurt so much I could :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

yes i get it all but its always right at the bottom of my ribs and it kills.
Whos baby do we think is due to arrive next, and do you think we are in for anotehr boy or girl?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't know! I've been surprised by the ones that have arrived so far!

:yipee: No more work for 9-12 months!!! :happydance: It's exciting but scary all at the same time! This is real!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know same here, i think maybe we are due a girl to be born but i dont know whos

Glad you have finished work :D you know it will go really quick though as once bubs are here time is just gonna go too quick for our liking.

Im really upset atm, seems someone at my DH's work may have taken his wedding ring :cry:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...edding-ring-sarge-mini-rant8.html#post6998500


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you always online? :rofl:

:hugs: That sucks about hubbys ring!! I know its no consellation but can you just get him a cheap one for now? Hubby has an expensive wedding ring which he doesn't wear to work coz it gets scratched so we bought him a plain stainless steel band for £25 for him to wear at work. Better than not wearing one?


----------



## MadamRose

He doesnt do a job in which it gets wrecked or anything he has never had a prob before. they are look on the cctv to see if anyone went into staff room while DH was in the shower just hope they ahve some luck 
Yes i migth do that in future as well, get him to wear a cheap one to work, as we dont have the money realy as it isnt insured for loss as i said :( 

No not always online, how rude :haha: i pop on a few times throughout the day lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: We always seem to be on at the same time!
I'm hoping I can kick my BnB addiction now that I'm off otherwise I will still be living in a building site with a very upset husband once Beany Boy arrives! :rofl:


----------



## mrsfeehily

How exciting that there's quite a few Oct babies here already! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless im sure you will e able to. I normally come on in my "breaks" when i need a reast from cleaning ect. 

Im tempted not to hoover the living room which is where im hoping to give birth (been doing it twice a day atm) and wonder if sods law would work and when im unprepared with a messy living room i will go into labour maybe :haha:


----------



## laura6914

HI ladies, 

Hope we are all well. Havent been on in a few days as have been so ill and in bed but im on the mend now i think, 

Hope to see a few more october babies popping out in the next few weeks. NOt mine though. He has dis engaged and is just on the brim now which is all good with me.

Oh and he is my recent bump pic aken today. Bump has dropped quite a bit. I have put all the weight on in my face :cry: but on a high note..... no stretch marks :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know mrsfeehily scary but exciting!!

I say go for it Phillippa! You could always hoover whilst in labour! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You look lush Laura!! :D
When you moving?


----------



## laura6914

I wish i felt it BB,
Well it was supposed to be on Sunday but im not holding my breath anymore as the landlady was supposed to have a house to move into but has decided to view 2 other proerties today as she isnt that keen on the one she saw a few weeks ago. I am Fuming :growlmad: I just need to be in before Shae comes im not bothered about anything else but its getting so close now. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What an idiot!! Does she not know your heavily pregnant? :growlmad:

Right I best be off, need to get ready for our first antenatal class tonight! We have 1 a week for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I know mrsfeehily scary but exciting!!
> 
> I say go for it Phillippa! You could always hoover whilst in labour! :rofl:

Yes thats what i was thinking or get DH to hoover it :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Yeah BB she knows and she pretend to give a shit but she doesnt. If i could afford it or had the time i would fob her off and find someone else but i cant. 

Have a great time at your class hun.


----------



## MadamRose

they found the ring, they checked CCTV going into staff room and only one person went in while DH was in there and they check him and he had it. Management are dealing with them, but TBH i really dont care as long as DH has it as it means so much.


----------



## juless

So glad they found your husband's ring!

I just finished putting away all of the things that my MIL and SIL sent down for the baby! Nursery is in a bit of a mess now though as I'm not quite finished, but I reorganized the change table and things are better now. I'm sooo tired from it! I hate that so little physical work wears me out so much! I have a lot to get done, lol! I now have a bunch of new baby clothes to wash too and will be washing her receiving blankets and towels and such so I can put them away and have that done. Dreading carrying up that laundry basket though!


----------



## Newt4

Glad they found your husbands ring!


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> Mommykc - you make us all sound like wimps when it comes to work heres us all having lots of time off and being first time mums and you have a toddler and still going stromg at work :haha:

Thanks hun! :hugs: It is getting hard though! :shock: Im pretty exhausted most days, and the only reason I keep going is because I have to, I have no choice. I do feel pretty good though considering I am 35 weeks (tomorrow) and have a toddler, and work full-time. :shrug: But we all do what we have to do. :) And it will be SOOO worth it when I get more time with both my girls this way. :cloud9:
And like I said, Alora isn't ALLOWED to come out until Im at least 38 weeks, so that I can have two weeks of relaxing a bit, and just hanging out with my first daughter... before I don't get any sleep! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

BB - YAY for being done work!! :yipee: 7 more work days for me!

Laura - Gorgeous bump picture, I think you look beautiful! :)

Phillippa - Im glad they found your hubby's ring! Phew!

I keep coming on here anxiously awaiting our next October baby, and nothing yet! SOMEONE has to pop one out soon! :haha:

And I want to make sure I still come on here from time to time once my baby is born. I've gotten close with some of the ladies on here and I really don't want to lose touch just because our babies are born. :(


----------



## juless

We'll have an October Bumpkin parenting thread, right? I'd LOVE to be able to keep track of all you really nice ladies and your babies!


----------



## silver_penny

I'm so ready to be done with this pregnancy... not that I'm not enjoying it, I just hurt and am tired. At least when baby is out, I can enjoy getting to know him/her.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean Kate! This pregnancy has been so much nicer because I have been able to share it with such nice women :)

Juless I would think we would yeh! Maybe one should be made now because we already have 6 babies? I'll get on it and post the link! Can't promise it will be updated as much as this what with having a newborn in a few weeks but I'll try! :lol:

Antenatal was good last night, Hubby seemed to enjoy it too. We are going through labour next week and hopefully meeting a couple with a newborn and watching them bath it :D

Everything is starting to feel so real! I can't wait to hold our little boy :cloud9:

Phillippa I'm so glad you found Hubbys ring! What a relief! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok I've done the thread and added the link to our front page - https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-a.html#post7006764

If there is anything you would like or think needs adding just shout! :D


----------



## starsunshine

Due#1-2010 said:


> they found the ring, they checked CCTV going into staff room and only one person went in while DH was in there and they check him and he had it. Management are dealing with them, but TBH i really dont care as long as DH has it as it means so much.

phew! What cheeck btw - he needs arresting, freak!

BB we had a couple come in to our antenatal class with a 3 weeks old. He was so cute & OH totally loved it. They gave him a bath & changed his nappy. I bet you'll love it.


----------



## MadamRose

Good idea about the october babies thread for when they are all here :D 
I agree Kate another person has got to pop soon surely. I think many babies are too comfy :haha: 
Silver penny I agree I'm so ready for it to be over too. It's been lovely spending all this timevwith you all and everyone is do nice but I want baby here now x
Only 13 days until due single figures on Monday


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting!! 30 Days for me!


----------



## DrMum

morning all

good to hear how everyone is and very exciting to think we've got a parenting thread in the making!!! (nice work BB you clever cloggs!!) How WEIRD is it to think we'll be parents (for the first timers among us!!) I still cant believe a little person is going to call me Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (deep breaths, deep breaths!!)

Due2010 so glad they found OHs ring. Who steals a wedding ring... thats just warped!!!!At least he has it back now. I'd be gutted if OH lost his!!! Cant wait to be able to wear mine again once I havent got sausage fingers anymore!!

And no new babies yet - come on girls I thought some of us would have popped by now!!! Maybe full moon action will be afoot!

Fingers crossed (but not legs!!!! :haha:)


----------



## MadamRose

I really font know you know what some people are like if they think they can make something from it. 
Yes I know I hate not being able to wear mine 2 feels weird without it. 
Come on babies we want to meet you now :wave: I agree some one has got to have baby soon or they will all be born on same day :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol that would be so funny everyone just pops on the same day:haha:

Laura - you look wicked hun so lucky to have no stretchmarks im covered :cry: hope you get to move out soon and youre landlord doesnt mess you around silly women ! 

I have done all of my antenatal classes now and i really enjoyed them i thought they were gonna be borin , would have been great to see a newborn and watch them get bathed etc but we didnt get the chance has anyone had a tour around there hospital yet im still undecided on whether to ring and make one is it worth it ?? 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We go for our tour on one of the 4 nights!
It was funny last night because I was the furthest gone at the class, I felt like a big girl :D


----------



## DrMum

definitely do the tour Steffy, I feel so much calmer being able to visualise where we need to go and where it will happen on the day!! It was also a lot nicer than I expected plus they tell you useful things to remember to take with you and you will get to see what is and isnt in the rooms. (I had never thought of having to take tea bags etc for OH if he needs a brew!!!! But now I know!!) xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Ah i think i will deffo ring them and try and make one for saturday then :) i thought it would be included in my classes too would make sense really lol ! i just hope i dont get freaked out if i hear people giving birth :haha: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just put some professional piccys in my journal if anyone fancies a nosey?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-wedding-report-page-79-a-89.html#post7009112


----------



## juless

Thanks for making the parenting thread! I'll definitely use it once baby comes - and before too to see what's going on with all you who will have your babies before me. :) Though my mom is convinced it will be any time, hehe!


----------



## aurora

Full moon tonight, someones gotta go!


----------



## buttonnose82

full moon was 9:20 am this morning so been and gone :(


----------



## aurora

Oh, :( just looked I guess it was 40 mins ago here.


----------



## silver_penny

I have to figure out when the new moon is, cause it was around then that I gave birth to my first LO. I guess my babies and I are just backwards :haha: 

....Ooooo just looked it up and the new moon is on October 7th. I don't think I can last that long... :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think my little one has turned :shock: My bump at the bottom feels completely empty and I feel like he is laid length ways under my ribs!!


----------



## Twiglet

He might have just engaged. You did lots of walking today didn't you? 

The top half of my bump is empty unless A stretches and it looks like he's transverse cause everything is in my belly BUT he's not. :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh really? I've prodded and pushed low down but can't feel anything! :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's the lower half of my bump that seems empty...surely if he was engaged it would be the top that was empty?


----------



## newmommy23

omg I can never keep us with this thread!!! Our Bumpkin boys just don't want to stay put do they


----------



## Newt4

Seems like the girls like to take their time. Typical girls.


----------



## Twiglet

:dohh: I didn't read you right sorry! Really sleep deprived today :dohh:


----------



## Hann79

I've had a fun day.... NOT!! been having braxton hicks most of the night last night and during the morning. So wastaken to the labour ward to meet a very grumpy midwife, who obviously didn't believe me... until they did a trace on my tummy, turns out i have just gotten used to the pain and was having contractions. But I'm not dilating so have come home, thankfully. Cervix is starting to thin out now so might not be too far away :S


----------



## juless

Okay.. this is wierd...
About an hour ago I got a strong cramp on the bottom of my bump - think it was a BH. Everything tightened and then pressure moved down into my bottom. (I then had to run to the bathroom... if you know what I mean... don't wanna give tmi). Then about 30 minutes later, got another one down low... just now another maybe 30 minutes from the last one. I do get these from time to time but they don't usually come so regularly....


----------



## chelle7

I was due 24th Oct but my girl decided to put in an early appearance 6 weeks early on the 15th Sept at 34+2. My waters broke in the early hours of the 14th so we went to hospital. I was given a steroid injection to help the babys lungs should she be born early. As I wasn't contracting they thought they could get me to 37 weeks then induce. We were transferred to a hospital 45 mins away just in case the baby was born as the neo natal unit at my local one was full. After being monitored all day the midwife called the consultant at midnight as she wasn't happy with the readings. He wasn't either as the baby was in distress so I had an emergency c section. My daughter was born at 1.49am weiging 5.2. She went straight to the neo natal intensive care unit. After 5 days in the unit she was allowed in my room on the ward as she had made such good progress and was now feeding- before then she had to be tube fed every 3 hours. she also had to have light therapy for jaundice. After an 8 day stay in hospital we were both allowed home last night as she had put on the weight she lost after birth and was feeding well. I can't believe she is here. She is absolutely beautiful and stole our hearts the moment she was born. Being a mother is the best feeling in the world


----------



## going_crazy

chelle7 said:


> I was due 24th Oct but my girl decided to put in an early appearance 6 weeks early on the 15th Sept at 34+2. My waters broke in the early hours of the 14th so we went to hospital. I was given a steroid injection to help the babys lungs should she be born early. As I wasn't contracting they thought they could get me to 37 weeks then induce. We were transferred to a hospital 45 mins away just in case the baby was born as the neo natal unit at my local one was full. After being monitored all day the midwife called the consultant at midnight as she wasn't happy with the readings. He wasn't either as the baby was in distress so I had an emergency c section. My daughter was born at 1.49am weiging 5.2. She went straight to the neo natal intensive care unit. After 5 days in the unit she was allowed in my room on the ward as she had made such good progress and was now feeding- before then she had to be tube fed every 3 hours. she also had to have light therapy for jaundice. After an 8 day stay in hospital we were both allowed home last night as she had put on the weight she lost after birth and was feeding well. I can't believe she is here. She is absolutely beautiful and stole our hearts the moment she was born. Being a mother is the best feeling in the world

Wow!!
Huge congratulations to you, it sounds like both you and her are doing really well!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juless

Congrats!! Now we have another girl!! :D


----------



## Newt4

Yay more girls! Congrats


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats!! Another girl! :cloud9:
Im glad you are both doing well now! :hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

congratulations on your little girl! What's her name? I'm so glad to hear everything is going better now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Chelle! :)
Added to the list. We've made a parenting thread for us all to keep in touch after our babies are born - https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-parenting-thread.html#post7006764

Twig you are so funny :lol: I think he has moved down now, I've been getting sharp stabbing pains down low and I can feel him wriggling down now today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Heres my bump, what do you think? From the front I look like I've dropped but not from the side?




Here is 31+3 to compare - 


Check out those radiators!! :mrgreen: :rofl:


----------



## babyskeer2

Congratulations to the new baby girl xx


----------



## angelpuss

Another girl...yippee :yipee:

Congratulations Chelle, glad that both you and LO are doing okay:happydance: xx



brunettebimbo said:


> Heres my bump, what do you think? From the front I look like I've dropped but not from the side?
> 
> Check out those radiators!! :mrgreen: :rofl:

Nice bump BB, and you do look like you've dropped. And, gorgeous radiators:haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on the birth of your little girl Chelle :D 
Only 12 days until im due and counting. Everytineci phone someone they expect me to say I've had the baby :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I'm waiting to get to that stage!

Have you heard from Wriggley this morning?


----------



## MadamRose

yes I updated the thread I heard last night actually but fell asleep before I gotvtge text :blush:
It take the Mick this stage every man and his dog is so shocked when they see me in town ect still pregnant


----------



## brunettebimbo

That doesn't even make sense for people to be shocked, your not due for 12 days, people make me giggle :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

well they are and the faces of shock they pull they don't even try to hidevit. It's because my sisters have 6 between them and not one went to DD they are guessing I will be the same


----------



## buttonnose82

hope everyone is doing ok this morning!

I am just off for my appointment with health visitor, alittle pissed off that at 39 weeks pregnant I have to go see her when in most areas the health visitor does a home visit, wouldn't mind but it is a 20 min drive away and well driving is uncomfortable now!


----------



## MadamRose

I dont believe I see my health visitor until a day or two after chloe arrives, hope it's ok and your not too uncomfy


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still time yet Phillippa! She could still be early :) Can't believe you only have 12 days left!!

OMG buttonnose you have 7 days left!! :shock: Some of you are so close!!

I've still got 29 Days to go!! That seems miles behind you girls!! :(


----------



## MadamRose

aww it will soon go Hun it's only just a week til your full term then anything can happen. 
Yes I know I can't believe many are in single figures im in single figures on monday. I dunno tbh I think because everyone thinks I'm gonna be early she's gonna show them all and come late


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: That would be a bummer! I've convinced myself he is going to be late, anything before is a bonus!

Well Maternity Leave is bringing out a crafty side in me! I am going to attempt to make one of these - https://www.chicaandjo.com/2008/07/22/make-your-own-taggie-blankets/ but by hand because I have no sewing machine! :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe I made some Taggies for Caitlyn [with a sewing machine though] they're ace :dance: 

I know I'll go over and I'm really not in the mood too in this pregnancy :blush:


----------



## trumpetbum

I wish I was crafty. My mum makes everything but I haven't inherited her nimble hands.
I'm 37+1 today, have a m/w appt and don't know if baby boy has moved into a better position. Fx'd for a head down baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Reckon I'll manage without? I want to make a black and white one!


----------



## MadamRose

look lovely BB im sure you can do it :D I really hope I don't go over im fed up now. With my MC I was due in feb so to me I should have had baby since then if you know what I mean makes me more despeste to meet Chloe.
Hope baby in good position trumpet bum :)


----------



## silver_penny

I've knitted a stuffed elephant for my DS for when baby is born, kinda like a present to him from baby. From his reaction to it when I've been working on it, it seems like it will be a great hit. bb- I'm sure your taggie will be much loved.

So i've only gotten 3 hours of sleep. Dogs are outside barking and I can't let them in argh...:growlmad:

Two of our dogs got sprayed by a skunk in our back yard and they are now having to spend the night outside because, well, I don't want to be puking :sick: but the good news is that the skunk will no longer be bothering us:gun::happydance:

Only 22 more hours until I am "full term" :wohoo:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep you'll be able to make it without one :thumbup: it's just quicker with the sewing machine...sewing machines scare me a bit anyway :rofl: so at the weekend when I made Caitlyn a pillow I hand sewed it which led to Liam being in a bit of a mood as I'd apparently wasted time :dohh: that's my one ambition now to waste time! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hahaha mine too is to waste time! :rofl:
I've been sat here since 8am! I should get a shower, get dressed and walk into town! I should also tidy my house but I just can't be arsed!


----------



## claire911

Hello girls :wave:

Havent checked in here for a while! 

We started antenatal classes 3 weeks ago and are really enjoying them. The people are all really nice and I actually look forward to going to them (I had convinced myself that they'd be like school, I hated school!). We cant to the hospital tour at our hospital because of bugs and things :( I really wanted too aswell!!! I feel better when I can visualize things :shrug:

Is anyone elses baby trying to burst out under their ribcages?!?!? :haha:

x


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: congrats chelle :) another little girl to add to the list !! 

Yep my baby feels like hes trying to push his way out through my ribs lol i have to sit straight up so it doesnt hurt sometimes i think its funny though i am so gonna miss feeling kicks and things when hes here :dohh: 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Don't worry BB, Caitlyn's down for a nap and I made myself toast and tea and haven't done a spot of housework :blush: I'm not having a shower till later either :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

congrats chelle. 

I've not done anything yet today. I had a really bad night's sleep and think I shall make the effort to relax today to catch up on sleep! I've madw a couple of blankets by hand BB but had to stop when I got carpal tunnel as couldn't hold the needle anymore lol! I'm sure you'll do a fantastic job xx


----------



## buttonnose82

come on baby!! I am so ready to meet baby now and find out if we have a little boy or a little girl


----------



## MadamRose

Hope baby decided to come soon buttonnose and it isnt to long til you get to find out if you have little boy or girl.
i agree with you i would like Chloe to stop being a monkey and come and meet me and her daddy now


----------



## KittyVentura

So... the max they'll allow me to go overdue is 10 days according to MW yesterday... which is 3 weeks yesterday. Which means I have no more than 3 weeks max before I meet my son. That's exciting xx


----------



## MadamRose

Lucky you where i am they let you go up to 12 days over. But i suppose its still only 24days so just over 3weeks


----------



## juless

My baby is moving so low now! Her movements are mostly a few inches above my belly button! :o Used to be up high, but she seems so low now! Last night I woke up with terrible lower back pain again. Still have the back pain but it's a bit better. I'm just SO sore in my pelvis. My mother is convinced I'm going to go into labour any minute, lol!


----------



## silver_penny

Who wants to take bets on whether I'm going to have twins or not?


----------



## MadamRose

Why do peopel think your having twins silver penny?


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, _I_ think I might be having twins :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Oww what makes you think that. are you all set for your HB now?
I know i am just waitin for Chloe to show her face


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, all set for my HB. Can't wait. Not having an ultrasound can really play tricks on your mind. I swear I can feel two LO's in there, I've had dreams about having twins (always a boy first and then a girl) I've been measuring large for dates, but only 2-3 cms (with my first, I was always 2 cms behind) So I either have a really big, acrobatic baby, or I have two in there :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I had an ultrasound it was amazing other than the fact they esitmated her at 8lbs already :haha:
my horoscope said this my daily horoscope said this today " the number 25 will bring you and your husband fortune" i woudl getting excitied thiniking maybe tomorrow then but i know im looking into it way too much


----------



## trumpetbum

I hope you guys get your babies soon :lol: My clever boy turned head down overnight and is firmly engaged today. M/w told me since this is my third that this means I should be prepared to go from now. (LO probably heard this and will turn up in 4 weeks time instead :lol: ) I'm just very glad he has made things simple for me. Homebirth kit arrived this morning. So good to go. Silver penny I'm saying one big energetic whopper of a baby :lol: Would you like a pair though?


----------



## juless

I am finally going to get my hospital bag ready today, lol! Just never got around to it but I'm thinking it's good to be prepared from now on cause you never know!!


----------



## Twiglet

How engaged is he Trumpet? 

My MW said A wont be early even though he's 2/5ths engaged now as Caitlyn engaged early...way to cheer me up eh? :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

My MW did think i would make it to 39 week appointment as i saw her last at 35 weeks and baby was 2/5 engaged. She said i wont do your 37 week appointment as im on holiday so i said see you at 39 weeks, she said thats if you haven't had abby then she though i would have her early but doesnt look like it atm


----------



## DrMum

hi girls

congrats Chelle - good to see we've got another addition!!!!

Kitty I had this real feeling you had had yours by now!!! Dont know why!!

Good news Trumpet!! You're all ready to go now. 

I've got my scan in the morning to make sure we're still cephalic and not gone breech again, and then hospital and consultant on wednesday next week so hopefully I'll have good news too!

On another note...we've just had an electrician in for 6 hours, who has failed to fix the electrical problem we got him for and I'm in such a bad mood about it........grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Aww your bump is gorgeous BB! You look like you&#8217;ve dropped to me anyway! :shrug:

What is going on with Wriggley??? I&#8217;m her bump buddy and I don&#8217;t even know! :blush: Where is this thread you&#8217;re talking about??! No wonder I haven&#8217;t heard from her. :(

Kitty &#8211; that is exciting, no more than 3 weeks! I love that feeling! :) I won&#8217;t let MYSELF go more than one week over. I will insist on induction by then because I know my baby would get too big. She is already measuring 2 weeks ahead (and has been all along) so if I go more than a week over, she will probably be too big to deliver naturally (and I DONT want a c-section). I don&#8217;t want an induction but I refuse to go more than a week. :shrug: They wouldn&#8217;t let me go more than a week with my firstborn so I don&#8217;t think it would be different this time. So that means I have no more than 6 weeks until I meet my little peanut. :cloud9:

I see my midwife today. Hopefully baby is still in position. She was head down last time and I&#8217;m pretty sure she still is. I can tell she&#8217;s down low though, I feel a lot of pressure and movements really low (must be her hands) and the kicks I do feel are around my belly button and sides, etc. Nothing in my ribs. :shrug: So she must be pretty low! Even at my last appointment, at 33 weeks, my mw could only feel part of her head and she was tucked right down there. :shock:

Hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

She went into hospital with pains in her bump and swollen feet and ankels, she had my mob number as im also her bump buddy so i updated the forum for her. But she was ok it was nothing and she was late out late last nigth and back to her normal self :D


----------



## silver_penny

trumpetbum said:


> I hope you guys get your babies soon :lol: My clever boy turned head down overnight and is firmly engaged today. M/w told me since this is my third that this means I should be prepared to go from now. (LO probably heard this and will turn up in 4 weeks time instead :lol: ) I'm just very glad he has made things simple for me. Homebirth kit arrived this morning. So good to go. Silver penny I'm saying one big energetic whopper of a baby :lol: Would you like a pair though?

Lets just say that I'm not looking forward to the prospect of pushing out a 10 pounder :haha: Two five pounders would be a lot easier, IMO. Me and hubby would be happy with either one or two.

Congrats on your little man turning head down, hopefully you get the homebirth you are hoping for :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why didn't you have a scan?

I've bought all my material and ribbons etc to make my blanket, I WILL succeed!! I'm actually quite excited about making it! :D

Our friends are treating us tonight and taking us out for a meal, I'm rather looking forward to it! :)


----------



## EmandBub

what's happening?
whose had their baby? :haha:
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Read back :rofl:

Chelle7 has had a little girl :)


----------



## MadamRose

enjoy your meal BB and im sure you will do a brill job with the blankey


----------



## MommyKC

Mmmm yum, I want to go out for dinner! :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

brunettebimbo said:


> Why didn't you have a scan?

I personally believe that there hasn't been enough research done on the effects of ultrasounds on babies in utero. There have been studies done on mice in which the ultrasound slows cell growth and increases cell death. Plus, the AMA advises against unnecessary ultrasounds, which includes determining sex, assessing gestational age and growth, determining fetal position and diagnosing multiples. In addition, I just prefer to stay away from Western medicine as much as possible, but do believe it has its uses. So, really, that whole essay that I just wrote was to say: its all down to just personal choice.:shrug::coffee:


----------



## MadamRose

I have finished my project for my little girl :D
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...oject-complete-pics-included.html#post7026421

Good for you for sticking to what you beleive silver not many people at all would do that


----------



## buttonnose82

need some advice girlies :(

I've had swelling in my feet/ankles for weeks but these past few days it has got alot worse, my socks leave dents in my ankles that take over 3 hours to go and if i push my foot it leaves a dent for hours before it goes again. I've had a headache on and off since last week and this afternoon it seems to be worse that before.

I feel stupid for worrying but dunno what to do/who to ring ..... would it be delivery suite??


----------



## juless

buttonnose82 said:


> need some advice girlies :(
> 
> I've had swelling in my feet/ankles for weeks but these past few days it has got alot worse, my socks leave dents in my ankles that take over 3 hours to go and if i push my foot it leaves a dent for hours before it goes again. I've had a headache on and off since last week and this afternoon it seems to be worse that before.
> 
> I feel stupid for worrying but dunno what to do/who to ring ..... would it be delivery suite??

It wouldn't hurt to call I would think! Maybe they can check your blood pressure and it would at least ease your mind! My feet have been swelling much more the last few days too (enough that my toenails painfully dig into my toes!), but haven't had the headaches... just a bit lightheaded. I hope all is well!


----------



## silver_penny

I would try contacting your mw first, and if you can't get a hold of her to talk about your concerns, then I would definitely ring up the delivery suite and they should be able to direct your call appropriately. In the mean time, elevate your feet and make sure you stay hydrated.


----------



## DrMum

buttonnose - my ankles are exactly the same just suddenly over the last few days. If you're worried bob over either to the day unit or the delivery suite to have your BP checked like the other girls have suggested. I've also found the scholl maternity socks really good - they definitely keep my ankle swelling down once I've wrestled them on!! (sexy they aint though... I've warned you!! :))
Good luck - let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

buttonnose82 said:


> need some advice girlies :(
> 
> I've had swelling in my feet/ankles for weeks but these past few days it has got alot worse, my socks leave dents in my ankles that take over 3 hours to go and if i push my foot it leaves a dent for hours before it goes again. I've had a headache on and off since last week and this afternoon it seems to be worse that before.
> 
> I feel stupid for worrying but dunno what to do/who to ring ..... would it be delivery suite??

Do you have a useful numbers list at the back og your notes? In mine there's a number for the assessment unit. 
It may just be normal oedema that some women get but they may ask you some Qs and/or get you to come in for BP check, urinalysis etc if they are at all concerned. Like my m/w said today, they'd rather get 100 calls with 99% questions/checks that end up as nothing phone than have the 1% who really is a cause for concern be too embarassed to phone them.


----------



## trumpetbum

Twiglet said:


> How engaged is he Trumpet?
> 
> My MW said A wont be early even though he's 2/5ths engaged now as Caitlyn engaged early...way to cheer me up eh? :haha:

3/5ths I don't think she was expecting him to be so fully fixed :) none of mine have engaged early and as this is a third baby she wanted me to be prepared. He literally moved overnight and moved straight down into place. 
Knowing how awkward LOs can be, he'll probably wait until after my EDD though.


----------



## trumpetbum

Due#1-2010 said:


> My MW did think i would make it to 39 week appointment as i saw her last at 35 weeks and baby was 2/5 engaged. She said i wont do your 37 week appointment as im on holiday so i said see you at 39 weeks, she said thats if you haven't had abby then she though i would have her early but doesnt look like it atm

Babies are bloody awkward :lol: My m/w said first time mums engage early a lot but a multi so fully engaged can just go off at any point.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes very bloody so i was ready early becuase my sisters have 6 kids between them and never got to dd. So it will be sods law i go over seeing as ive been ready since like 35 weeks :haha: 
I wonder if it will be me you or silver_penny who gets the 1st homebirth out of the 3 of us


----------



## trumpetbum

:lol:Well m/w appt aside, my guess for myself was 15th October, so to avoid disapointment I'm focussing on that date and if he comes before then that's fine. My mum said ages ago that she thought I'd go a little early though. I'd like to have my birth pool sorted before he makes an appearance :lol:
Congrats to Chell7 on her girl.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im not having a birthing pool so i dont have to worry about that. I was thinking for me its either gonna be tomorrow (which i now realyl doubt) 29th as it follows a family trend or 18th which is the most i can go even if i go over but if thats the case cant have HB


----------



## MommyKC

I agree, my feet are HUGE right now (just started 3 days ago out of the blue!) and I just got back from seeing my MW and she said it's completely normal later on in pregnancy. :wacko:
If you're concerned, definitely get your BP checked but it is another FUN fact of pregnancy I'm afraid.


----------



## silver_penny

My MIL insists that I will pop this weekend. I've given up guessing. I wanted a 10/10/10 baby, but doubt that will happen as baby is already engaged and I'm dilated to at least 3 cm.


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh lucky you silver i wish i knew that info


----------



## silver_penny

Phillipa, the only way I know is that I check myself :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

How do you check yourself? I mean I know HOW but how do you reach it?
I tried the other day (since I always checked when we were TTC) and I couldn't find my cervix at ALL (I used to have no trouble finding it before I was pregnant). I'm just curious if I can feel anything in there.
So I'm just wondering how on earth you reach it, especially with the big belly in the way! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh i dont know if i would be able to cheak myseld i would have a clue :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

I check when I'm sitting on the toilet :blush: Its easier to get around the belly. Lifting one leg up also helps reach. When the baby is engaged, the cervix is more anterior and easier to reach with your fingers. To determine how dilated you are, its based on how many fingers you can get into the internal cervical os. One finger is 1-1.5 cms. two fingers is 3-3.5 cms. I make sure my hands are thoroughly clean and fingernails are clipped.


----------



## silver_penny

oh, and just like when ttc, your cervix can go up and down, even throughout the day.


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks! I always wash my hands really well beforehand, as Im terrified of getting an infection.
And I tried doing it on the toilet too. Hmmm... maybe I will try again in another week or so to see if anything has changed! :haha: All I know, is I couldn't distinguish my cervix at all in there. :nope:


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, the pregnant cervix feels totally different from a non-pregnant cervix. I have seen some describe them to feel like puckered lips, which is about right.


----------



## MadamRose

Knowing me i prob wouldnt be able to reach mine wish i knew though woudl e lovely to know if i was gettign anywhere


----------



## aurora

I tried to check mine the other day, no where to be found. lol

Halloween outfit!
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Newt4

very cute


----------



## juless

I love the Halloween outfit!! :D That's great!
I also wish I knew if anything was happening with my cervix - I've been feeling lots of pressure and some sharp pains so who knows? :D I'm not brave enough to try, plus I really don't think I can reach around this belly! It's hard just to wipe!


----------



## mummyconfused

Wow, i havent been on this thread in ages.

How is everyone?

I see we have already had some bubs arrive Yipeeeeee, getting so close.

Is anyone else getting sharp pain up the WHoooo Haarrrr


----------



## juless

mummyconfused said:


> Wow, i havent been on this thread in ages.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I see we have already had some bubs arrive Yipeeeeee, getting so close.
> 
> Is anyone else getting sharp pain up the WHoooo Haarrrr

 I have - ever since I dropped!


----------



## mummyconfused

Maybe thats why lol


----------



## MommyKC

I agree! I went out shopping tonight and had sharp pains up "there" along with back pain every few steps I took. And I found out at MW appt today that baby is quite low so... :shrug:


----------



## silver_penny

4.5 hours until full term :haha: You think I'm counting down?

Love the halloween outfit!

Feeling like something is happening over here, but could be nothing. Starting to feel blech, and menstrual like cramps in my back. I'm not holding my breath, cause I could wake up tomorrow to nothing.


----------



## mummyconfused

silver_penny said:


> 4.5 hours until full term :haha: You think I'm counting down?
> 
> Love the halloween outfit!
> 
> Feeling like something is happening over here, but could be nothing. Starting to feel blech, and menstrual like cramps in my back. I'm not holding my breath, cause I could wake up tomorrow to nothing.

Ahhhhhh I hope its the start HEHEHEHE soooo jealous


----------



## DrMum

Morning............Yep check out the time!!!!!!! 5.30am!!!!!!!!!!!

I miss being able to sleep :cry:!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so impressed with you ladies who can feel your own cervix! I reeeeeeally struggled to reach mine before being pregnant when I had my mirena coil and used to check my threads. Practically had to be in the weirdest porno position to be able to find it - think its really posterior. So there is no chance now - I'd need 9 foot long arms!!! :haha:

Just thinking... has anyone heard from HedgeWitch recently? Shes been quiet - hope all is ok? Also - cant remember who was bumpbuddies with Jynx - hows she getting on now? Hope you're both well ladies!! 

Right I'm off to make a nice cup of tea!! Haha how British am I!!!? Might have some marmelade on toast too just to complete the experience!!!

Am off for my scan later so I'll update you when I get back. If this baby is as huge as they think I need to have a think about the birth plan business.... but we'll cross that bridge as and when!! Later ladies.

Ali xxx


----------



## Hann79

DrMum said:


> Morning............Yep check out the time!!!!!!! 5.30am!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I miss being able to sleep :cry:!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so impressed with you ladies who can feel your own cervix! I reeeeeeally struggled to reach mine before being pregnant when I had my mirena coil and used to check my threads. Practically had to be in the weirdest porno position to be able to find it - think its really posterior. So there is no chance now - I'd need 9 foot long arms!!! :haha:
> 
> Just thinking... has anyone heard from HedgeWitch recently? Shes been quiet - hope all is ok? Also - cant remember who was bumpbuddies with Jynx - hows she getting on now? Hope you're both well ladies!!
> 
> Right I'm off to make a nice cup of tea!! Haha how British am I!!!? Might have some marmelade on toast too just to complete the experience!!!
> 
> Am off for my scan later so I'll update you when I get back. If this baby is as huge as they think I need to have a think about the birth plan business.... but we'll cross that bridge as and when!! Later ladies.
> 
> Ali xxx

I can't feel mine either but after my hospital trip the other day they said that my cervix is "coming down".
I also can't sleep but when I do I'm having horrible, nasty dreams, have woken in tears the last 2 mornings :cry: going to search google for ways to stop them as I doubt doctor can give me any tablets for it.

Hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## MadamRose

Dont worry Dr mum i often dont sleep either hope the scan all goes well

I love the halloween outfit Aurora
this is what we have got Chloe we didnt want her in an outfit so got her this baby gro :D 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Funnybones.jpg


----------



## silver_penny

Jynx is doing well, she's home with both her babies now (I think Beckett came home a couple days ago) She's probably just super busy, bless her, I haven't seen her on much, but her babies are absolutely adorable.


----------



## LilDreamy

I think things might be starting for me soon.
Was just thinking I might go super over-due.

And now all of a sudden, I feel really nauseous, light headed, and I just felt my first miniature contraction. & I feel like I need to run to the bathroom... :lol: That would be funny if that's all I had to do was use the loo. :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing great! :D


----------



## MadamRose

hope things start for you soon lildreamy wish things would kick start for me.


----------



## trumpetbum

Hope it's the start for you guys. Braxton hicks got really intense last night so think LO is maybe rotating into a comfy position now he's down there, all in all it is all going the right way.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks i hope your little one doesnt keep you waiting too long. Im just getting depressed thinking it could still be another 23/24 days before baby decided to turn up :(


----------



## juless

I don't know what's going on with me.. I just know that I feel really weird..
Last few days I've been really light-headed and tons of lower pressure. I woke up last night 5 times from back pain and getting cramps down low. I get lots of cervix pains here and there and the baby is moving so low down now! Most of her movements are just above my belly button!  I just feel weird and out of it..


----------



## silver_penny

lildreamy and juless, that was me yesterday exactly but so far this morning, nothing :cry:

on a brighter note, today marks 37 weeks for me :happydance:


----------



## mummyconfused

Sound like lots of you ladies are ready for some action. How exciting!!

I'm craving dirt very badly!!! Arghhh


----------



## CaseyCakes

Wow, I'm super jealous of all the activity, Little Man hasn't dropped or given me any pressure and barely any BH contractions, but he's been kicking a lot. 

So has anyone been having crazy dreams and nightmares? I have, every night, they are getting ridiculous. 

I'm always alone during the day while OH is at work, and I'm getting the anxiousness of being alone, it's driving me bananas.


----------



## silver_penny

I haven't been getting good enough sleep to be having dreams. With that being said, I laid down to take a nap today, fell asleep and when I woke up, was a little wet. Not sure if it was my waters or if I just peed myself some. :blush: I've got a pad on now to see if it collects any more, and will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck silver i hope for you its your waters :D 

I feel jelous everyone is getting signs and im getting nothing :( looks like im gonna be here still in 23days time :(


----------



## silver_penny

Thanks Phillippa! :hugs:

It must be so hard to hear about things happening for other people and experiencing none of it. If its any consolation, with my first I had nothing until my waters broke and had my DS in my arms not 12 hours later.


----------



## MadamRose

yes i know thats often the case goes from nothing to full labour.
Atm i just feel like im gettign further away from the goal rather than closer dunno why just how im feeling today


----------



## silver_penny

:hugs: Well, she can't stay in there forever, and you only have (max) 24 days left. Its a good thing we aren't elephants, they carry their babies for 2 years. And it gives us more time to prepare than chickens, they only take 21 days to hatch. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Well then can i please the the pregnancy span of a chicken :D 
i would much rather than that 9months and no im def not gonna be a nelly thanks.

Gosh i think this little one can stay put in there forever


----------



## silver_penny

Only thing is, with a chicken, you have to starve yourself for those 21 days, and in order to get to that point, you have to push an egg out of you every 25 hours! :argh:


----------



## MadamRose

I dont care its better than waiting 9 months and feeling like an elephant. i think someone gave Chloe so superglue so she can stay put forever :haha:


----------



## misscream

I could just be missing her posts but does anyone know what happened to Lucyluvspoppy ?


----------



## silver_penny

Well, I can now definitely say I don't have an incontinence problem.... was for certain my waters :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

39 weeks tomorrow. Still no sign of baby. Lost what I think was some of my plug today and been having some awful back ache etc the past few days but that's it. No baby.

Feels like he'll never arrive. Hope you're all well. Nearly our month. How exciting xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Silver - it IS your waters???? Did you get checked???? :yipee:

Phillippa - I know its hard but try to be patient! You are still just over 38 weeks, that's still technically just under 2 weeks from your due date. ;) And like others have said, just because you don't have signs doesn't mean anything. I had NO clue anything was about to start when my labour started full-fledged out of nowhere. So don't be discouraged. Many women have the opposite too, they have aches, pains, are dilated, lose their mucous plug... and end up going overdue! So hang in there, you don't have long to go! :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Kitty - I hope things happen for you soon! :)


----------



## silver_penny

Yup, for sure my waters, no mistaking. Nice and clear, too :yipee: Have cleaned out the tub, washed the dishes, gave DS a bath, cleaned up some, and now thinking i might start some laundry. MIL and FIL are going out tonight, which is perfect (we live with them) couldn't of had better timing. :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Ohhh how exciting!!! Isn't it nice when our babies actually time things nicely??? :haha: I have had this gut feeling ALL along this time that Ali will decide to come out at the WORST time, don't know why! :haha: Probably because there are certain dates that would be REALLY inconvenient for her to come! (anytime before Oct 16 because I'm techncially using my vacation days then, so I would lose out on the extra pay... and October 19-20 my mom is going out of town for an appointment she can't miss... and my mom is supposed to be there for the birth and then look after Kyree while I'm in the hospital!)

How much water are you leaking??? Is it just trickling or a decent amount coming out??? Any pains yet??? Eeeee! I'm so excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## trumpetbum

Silver Penny...you are skipping the Queue!!! Unnacceptable :lol: Good luck Mrs :)


----------



## silver_penny

Trickling for the most part, some contractions though they aren't very strong. Its all too familiar to me, cause this is exactly how labor started with my first.

Sorry for skipping the queue, trumpetbum, but I have no control over my baby :haha:


----------



## aurora

Due#1-2010 said:


> I dont care its better than waiting 9 months and feeling like an elephant. i think someone gave Chloe so superglue so she can stay put forever :haha:

Is your ticker wrong and you're actually overdue or something?


----------



## MommyKC

Aww I can't wait to feel those familiar contractions again and know this is IT!!! It's especially exciting this time around, I'm finding anyway, since I know what to expect and am MUCH more relaxed about the whole thing! I cant wait until it's my turn! (well I can, I'm not in any big rush... I'm just excited to meet her that's all :cloud9:)

Good luck with everything Silver!!! I can't wait to hear how things go!!!

Aurora - No, she's not overdue... just impatient! :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

Thanks! I've got a thread going in Third Tri if any of you ladies feel like stalking it :haha:

In early labor!!


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls!

think it might be my turn too!

started getting contractions about 5pm, 

went to bed at 10.20pm

woke, about 12.45am, sat up as needed to go pee and well felt a little gush, ran to bathroom and knickers & jammies were soaked and I had my bloody show

contractions getting slightly more noticable in strength so had shower at 3am as awful backache

back to bed 3.30am

just got up at 4.45am as contractions getting stronger and keep feeling little 'gush's', bathroom visit showed more bloody show & some plug

yay, so excited!


----------



## silver_penny

woohoo! a labor buddy! :wohoo:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh ladies. How exciting. I hope you both have healthy, safe and speedy arrivals. 

Makes me feel much more optimistic about my own lazy lump. I'm trying not to be impatient but when he engaged at 32 weeks and my MW said to prepare for him to arrive early I feel like I've been waiting patiently since. Though now it gets close. 10 days til my sweep and referral for induction (My MW agreed to push for induction earlier than 40+10 if I go overdue because of my SPD).

I'm finding though that as each day passes I feel less stressed and annoyed that he isn't here. I'm trying to take time out to do the things I enjoy so am painting, sewing and just sitting around doing sweet FA watching films etc. I've decided to enjoy the rest of the time I have to myself.

Waffle waffle waffle lol

Soon we'll all be holding our babies. That's such an exciting thought xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

How exciting :yeah: Off to a christening, hope you guys are cracking on or holding your babies when I return.


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: woohoo ladies are in labour! Good luck! :) :dance:


----------



## silver_penny

I have a feeling I'm in it for the long haul this time. Surprisingly, though, super calm and excited about the whole thing, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Soos

good luck to all ladies in labor! 

i don't know whether it's possible but my SPD pains are not as sharp as they were, i feel much better now! but i guess it all will start over again when baby's going to be engaged

aaaand my favourite autumn finally arrived: it's raining, the air is so fresh and it smells like earth.


----------



## mummyconfused

Last day of work tomorrow and it's making me cry everytime I think about it!!! I luv the girls I work with :(


----------



## starsunshine

wow, people in labour already. When's it going to be my turn????????:haha: I reckon I'll still be here on Oct 10th saying I'm about to be induced . . . !!!! Good luck to you lovely ladies, I hope it goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

aurora said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I dont care its better than waiting 9 months and feeling like an elephant. i think someone gave Chloe so superglue so she can stay put forever :haha:
> 
> Is your ticker wrong and you're actually overdue or something?Click to expand...

no not over due got 10 days left but I think I'm gonna go 12 days over as believe some1 gave my baby superglue.


Hope all goes well silver x


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck to button nose 2 :D


----------



## going_crazy

:yipee: Yay for Buttonnose and Silver_penny!! :yipee:
Hope things go smoothly for you both xxxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Oooh how exciting for the labouring moms! Good luck to you both!

So last night I just weird, I felt nausaus and had a headache that nothing could cure. OH wanted some food, so I got up and went to the kitchen and got real light headed. So I had OH's grandpa to make some chicken. I took a couple bites and just started throwing up. Then last night I started having pains below my bump making it difficult for me to sleep, eventually they subsided and I fell asleep, had the most uncomfortable sleep. I'm sure OH isn't happy about my constant complaining, but oh well. But woke up this morning feeling loads better. Also excited because it's date night, probably the last one we get before the baby is here!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Oooh how exciting for the labouring moms! Good luck to you both!

So last night I just weird, I felt nausaus and had a headache that nothing could cure. OH wanted some food, so I got up and went to the kitchen and got real light headed. So I had OH's grandpa to make some chicken. I took a couple bites and just started throwing up. Then last night I started having pains below my bump making it difficult for me to sleep, eventually they subsided and I fell asleep, had the most uncomfortable sleep. I'm sure OH isn't happy about my constant complaining, but oh well. But woke up this morning feeling loads better. Also excited because it's date night, probably the last one we get before the baby is here!


----------



## KittyVentura

Sing with me...

"There's mucus in my pants, there's mucus in my pants. It looks like snoooooot and I hope it means baby will be here sooooon"


----------



## CaseyCakes

Ugh, All morning I've had intense pressure down below, I think I even been losing a little of my mucus plug. I just can't get comfy, and tried to go grocery shopping but cut it short cause of the pain. Ergh.


----------



## Newt4

Im losing my plug too, but not getting to excited about it cause it mean labour could happen in the next couple of weeks. Well yeah Im due in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## EmandBub

10 more days!!! :)
Eden, it's time to come out now :rofl:
mummy's sorry she said she wouldn't mind you taking your time
she actually really wants you here now
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Im so excited for the labouring moms!!!! Be sure to update us!!! :yipee:

And you guys are right, I lost my mucous plug several times with my first daughter and it regrew itself, and I went 5 days over. I haven't lost ANY this time, not that I've noticed anyway (I'm not even looking for it to be honest, everything will happen in it's own time!)... and it doesn't mean anything. Ali is sitting nice and low, and where she is supposed to be. She'll come when she's ready. :D

Aww poor Em. She'll be here soon. :hugs: I know every day feels like an eternity but the MOST you have is 2 weeks or so right??? You'll be holding Edie before you know it!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

I hope so!
I'm getting impatient :(
all the girlies who've had their babies already are making me envious lol
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

5 Days until full term! :yipee:

How exciting for our labouring Mums!! How are you all this morning? Have we got anymore October Bumpkins?

KV you make me laugh! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

I hope the mums who are in labour are doign well and hopefully have their babies in their arms now.
Im in my single figure countdown only 9days until im due. 
I agree em, these baby's can move their bottoms now and come out.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 9 days!! That is so soon!

I still have 26 Days!! :(


----------



## Hann79

KittyVentura said:


> Sing with me...
> 
> "There's mucus in my pants, there's mucus in my pants. It looks like snoooooot and I hope it means baby will be here sooooon"

LOL!! Best of luck xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I know it seems really soon, i have a feeling she will either come between today and thursday (due to a family trend of bein born near other peoples birthdays) if not i think im gonna go over. My mum has started ringing me everyday asking if anything is happening.


----------



## CaseyCakes

36 weeks today! Jealous of all the single digits, can't wait to hold my little boy, but I'm trying to be patient. I'm trying not to think he'll come early and then come late, he'll come when he's ready!

I have my last childbirth class tonight, soo excited. The last 5 weeks have been soo much fun, learning about everything, grossing OH out. Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've still got 3 weeks of classes to go! :rofl:

I'm in the frame of mind now where my baby is going to be late, anything before is a bonus! Aslong as we are prepared it doesn't matter when he comes :)


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you enjoy the last class, casey
Yes good idea to not think baby will be early i did with Chloe for ages and now i feel like ive been waiting ages and feel liek she should have been here already so now just telling myself im gonan go 12 days over and anything before will be a bonus.


----------



## brunettebimbo

SO at the most 21 days and you will have your baby! :happydance: That is so exciting!!

I'm 38 days away! :rofl:


----------



## Steffyxx

Casey and bb i know what you mean about feeling behind i still have 24 days left URGH:haha: but im full term on thursday :happydance: and you never know we could be some of the lucky mums who get there deliverys early ! 

Good luck to silver penny and button nose how exciting well have another 2 bumpkins soon :flower: ! 

So today im doing more washing ironing and sorting out little ones clothes incase my dream i had lewis on teh 30th september comes tru :haha: 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just put my 3rd load of baby washing on! One left to go and I'm done with baby washing :)

I'm going to have to switch my laptop off because I'm just not getting anything done coz BnB just drags me back! :lol:

I'm at Physio at 1.30 so will probably pop back on after then! :D


----------



## MadamRose

BB casey and steffy it wont be long at all until your all full term. and look at silver she wasnt due for a while yet and she is in labour so there is no way of telling you may end up with your babies before some of us who only have a matter of days to go.
I think someone gave Chloe some super glue :haha: as ive gone against the family trend and looks like i really am going to go over and noone has before. I think it was destined to happen as im the 1st of me and my 2 sisters to get a girl 1st, between their 6kids there is only one girl


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls :D never posted here much really, cos i always felt ages behind everyone, but i've been thread stalking sinse day one :lol:

so exciting that everyones so close :D
i still feel ages away, but thats okay because i'm not quite finnished preparing yet :lol:

good luck and :dust: to those who are term :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks vegan your not that far behind many people are due simliar times to you :hugs:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies

How are we all, lots of action going on I see

Cant believe I only have 11 days to go and so far nothing lol

Baby head down but not engaged, no cramping, no show no nothing im feeling TOO well lol but hardly sleeping, I have a feeling this little one is going to decide to make his/her entrance ready for 1st day of school in about 5 years

xxx


----------



## DrMum

Eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!! So I turn my back for a couple of days and look what happens!! People start sneaking off, queue jumping and having babies :) :) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KV, buttonnose and silverpenny --------YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

Cant wait to hear how you are all getting on. Hopefully by now you're all sitting cuddling little cutie patooties!!!!!!!

No labour signs for me really other than the odd contraction which stops me in my tracks, I get all excited and then nothing happens. 

Thanks everyone for the good luck for my scan. It was so nice!! Went along on sat morning, the ultrasonographer was a just returned from mat leave new mum who totally understood all my concerns and spent ages just looking at the baby for the fun of it. So we're all ready for action with a nice cephalic presentation, saturdays weight at 38 weeks was 3.2kg so a little over 7lbs (+/- 1lb error apparently) and LO was measuring all spot on for femoral length, head circumference etc. (also....I KNOW what we're having....but am not telling!!!!!!!:) :))

So thanks for the support girls, it all went well.

Now I just cant wait to hear how our labouring mums are doing!!!!!

Good luck ladies!!!!! xxxxxxx

PS mommyKC everytime you write about Ali, I stop in my tracks and reread thinking you're talking about me!!!!! :haha:!!!! Obviously I approve of your name choice!!!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you should share the sex with us!! :rofl:

Glad everything went well :)


----------



## DrMum

Thanks Hun!!
OMG I just couldnt help but see - and I've had my suspicions before but now I know for sure. OH keeps looking at me sayign "YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!" and I'm like errrm ummmm!!!!!
I used to scan all my own patients so its been really hard to NOT look and then there we were at 38 weeks and I had it right before my eyes!!
And now all I want to do is a wild crazy shopping spree for a little........SURPRISE!!!
Hee heee!!!!!!
Crikey I feel a bit giddy today. I've got a wild crazy day of a dates with the washing machine and a Costco sized box of Fairy!!!!


----------



## juless

I can't wait to hear from the ladies in labour!! :D I hope it's all going well!! I'm feeling a bit crampy today but eh, not going to read too much into it! I'm just so excited I'm nearly full-term! We're all getting so close - it's so exciting!


----------



## MommyKC

Sorry DrMum to keep confusing you! :haha: What is your full name if you don't mind me asking? Our baby will be Ali for short but we're naming her Alora. :D

So I'm on my last week of work, FINALLY! I'm done this Friday. I cannot wait! :yipee: I have been having alot of pains today, like sharp pains down low in my stomach. I'm not worried as they aren't "familiar" pains or anything, so I don't think anything is happening... but they are just uncomfortable. I'm been waddling around extra slowly today. :wacko:

I would be happy if my baby decided to come early but to be honest, it would be IDEAL for her to come late, or right around my due date. :shrug: I'm worried though because I wouldn't MIND her coming late, she will probably come early. :haha: Hopefully she holds out for me until at least October 16th though! :D When my vacation ends. :)

All you ladies who are getting so close to your due dates... :shock:... I still have 4.5 weeks to go! Ah well, I love being pregnant so Miss Ali can take her time. :cloud9:


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm very niggly, if I was nearer my due date I'd think it was going to happen very soon but with over two weeks to my edd I'm not getting excited. I think if I didn't have the kids and could relax something might happen but he might just be getting into position.


----------



## DrMum

MommyKC said:


> Sorry DrMum to keep confusing you! :haha: What is your full name if you don't mind me asking? Our baby will be Ali for short but we're naming her Alora. :D:

I'm Alison by baptism but always been an Ali. Its a great name...its done well by me over the years!!!! :flower:

Not long until you finish work and can relax now!!! Nearly there!!

Anyone heard from any of our labouring Mums yet - I'm on the edge of my seat here!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Enjoy your last week at work Kate. I hope Ali is comfy in there for now hun so you can get to at least the 16th October :D 

Im getting used to the fact Chloe will proberly be late just trying to keep busy. Going out for lunch with a friend tomorrow, having otehr friends over for dinner in the evening. My nephwe's birthday on thursday ect. just keeping busy.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello sexy mummas!

Lost more plug today and I have the poops (sorry) which I'm taking to be good signs. Kept waking up with bad pains but they amounted to nothing... then today I'be have pains and twinges on and off but nothing to make me think "ooooh this is it". I've said from the start that if he comes early it'll be 28th Sept. No reason to have that date... it just felt right. So hopefully I go into labour tonight and have him tomorrow.

Only 6 days till my EDD anyway which is pretty exciting really. 

Oh and today I realised I have a serious shopping problem when I impluse brought a mini screwdriver disguised as a pen for DH in a tool shop because "It was cute". Craaaazy xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Kitty conragts on the poops:haha: hope this is it for you :) if not youre so close anyways so not long to go now ! 

ARGH im actually going crazy today i sort things out rearange stuff and then decide it doesnt feel like its in the RIGHT place and have to do it again :wacko: its sending me mad looking at it lol 

Phillipa thats the best way to go i think just keep yourself busy and before you know it youll be the next one to pop :) ive just got excited because i turned the calendar to october (early i know) hehe and saw my due date :happydance: its actually in 23 days !


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good signs KV! Don't forget to text me :mrgreen:

Went to Physio today, she said it may be mild Pelvic Girdle Pain and gave me a sexy belt to wear when I am out and about. I don't have to wear it alot just when I'm walking alot.

I've finished washing all of Beany Boy's clothes now and put most of them away, just waiting for the last lot to dry! 

I've decided just to do a bit each day, I'm far too tired!!


----------



## StonesWife

BB thats the best way to do the baby laundry! There's just so much of it and to try to tackle it all at once is crazy... of course I tackled mine in one day lol oh dummy me! My advice wash the small things first and go from there. I have all Athena's clothes washed and I've got a plan to put the things that are too big now in a tote and replace the smaller things as she grows...


----------



## juless

My husband just messaged me that he picked up a pack of small sleepers for Rose - just in case cause he "has a feeling things will happen earlier than we expect". Hehe, so cute! He's starting to get a bit nervous I think - when I get up and hobble to the bathroom at night he's always asking "Are you okay?" hehe


----------



## CaseyCakes

Juless- That's so cute of him, OH doesn't buy anything for the baby, well cause he doesn't know what they need. He still thinks they go through 2 diapers a day, lol.

So I wonder what's going on with our labouring moms? I'm excited to see if we have more boys or girls! 

I'm feeling soo anxious, I promised myself I would be patient and let him come when he's ready but I'm going batty just thinking about holding him. OH is gone during the day, and being alone just drives me nuts now, used to not bother me. I'm now hoping little man speeds things up a bit now!


----------



## Newt4

So I will be induced this weekend. My little girl isnt doing too well 10th percentile in weight and my placenta is showing evidence of failing. Pray for a natural labour for me sometime before this weekend if your the praying type.


----------



## trumpetbum

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers Newt.


----------



## juless

I hope you get the natural delivery you want Newt4! I hope all goes well for you and your little one!


----------



## Twiglet

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers Newt! :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Thanks its funny because around 30ish weeks I totally wanted to have her early but now that she isnt doing well Im wishing I could of gone a little longer. Her heart is showing signs of stress she needs to come out.


----------



## going_crazy

Newt you and your LO are in my thoughts. I really hope you get a natural labour & delivery xxxxxxxx


----------



## silver_penny

My yellow bump turned blue last night at 10:23pm, 7lb2oz Nathaniel


----------



## juless

silver_penny said:


> My yellow bump turned blue last night at 10:23pm, 7lb2oz Nathaniel

CONGRATS!!! Another bumpkin!! :D So glad it went well and your little guy is here safe and sound - beautiful name choice as well!


----------



## MrsO13

silver_penny said:


> My yellow bump turned blue last night at 10:23pm, 7lb2oz Nathaniel

Aww Congratulations :happydance:

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

YAY Silver_Penny!! Congrats! Looking forward to pics and a birth story!!!


----------



## trumpetbum

Yey, congrats!!! The boys are coming thick and fast :lol:


----------



## aurora

Well I'm having a presentation/growth scan tomorrow. I measured 42 weeks at my appointment today, and I can't say I'm suprised, I've grown SO much the past week and a half. Shes come up out of my pelvis and doc can't say for positive what her position is, and I can't tell anymore.
I need natural labour vibes too...


----------



## juless

Sending natural birth vibes your way aurora!! *fingers crossed for you!*


----------



## MommyKC

YAY congrats Silver!!! :yipee: How wonderful! :cloud9:

Newt - I will be thinking of you! Good luck! As much as the circumstances suck (your little girl being in stress) you are 38 weeks, she will be fine and so will you! Look at the positive aspects, you're going to meet her very soon! It's so exciting! And fingers crossed that you DON'T have a c-section! :hugs:

Aurora - Sending natural vibes your way too!


----------



## juless

Oh man, a fly dive-bombed my cleavage and my ginormous pregger boobs killed it, haha! It got squished in there! Gross, but hilarious at the same time - never thought they got THAT big! haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Silver-Penny!! :D

Newt sending good vibes your way :hugs:

Well girls it IS 4.48am and I have been up since 4! 
Things seem different tonight, I don't mean as in signs or anything, I don't think I'm in labour etc they just seem different!

I've tossed and turned all night, my bump feels really heavy etc and I just haven't got comfortable all night and now I'm wide awake.

Beany Boy is more awake than he has ever been in the night, he is having a party in my belly!

I was just laid in the dark shining the light on my belly and wherever the light was he moved to it, clever boy :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey BB & all October bumpkin mummies :flower: just updating you, my bumpkin turned out to be a September star! Amber Rose was born 12days early last night (27th) at 9.13pm... I was induced because of gestational hypertension! We r both doing well, the birth itself was amazing (will write a birth story when bk home!) & she's a very tiny (but healthy!) 5 & a half lbs!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Hun :D

This is getting exciting, more babies each day! 

Don't know if you missed our link? - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-parenting-thread.html

I look forward to all your birth stories! :D


----------



## Newt4

Congrats on your girl lolly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My belly hurts :( It's across the middle and constant! Not nice!

Oooh girls I made my taggie blanket by hand :D
 



Attached Files:







Taggie.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aurora

Congrats lolly :)


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations to both silver and ttc-lolly. You must be very proud. Your blanket looks lovely BB. 

A couple of days off bnb and a million and one things happen!!!!


----------



## going_crazy

ttc_lolly..... huge congratulations to you and what a lovely choice of name! 

BB - your taggie looks lovely, I want to make one now!! Hope the pain goes away x

Newt - thinking of you :hugs:

Hope all other October Bumpkins are doing well? xxxxxxx


----------



## Hann79

Congratulations Silver penny and ttc-lolly!! Lovely names.

Newt thinking of you hun, stay positive!!

Wish it was my turn now but have exactly 4 weeks until I'm in having my c section, hopefully i'll go into labour first (again) though.

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY congrats silver penny and ttc lolly how exciting hope youre having a wonderful first day meeting your babys :cloud9:

Newt you are deffiantley in my prayers hun hoping for a natural labour for you ! 

Its october in 3 days :happydance: !! 

xx

oh and bb that blanket is wicked hun


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

congrats on the new babies!!! It's Oct very very soon..how exciting :happydance:

Just wanted to let you know, I have a c-section scheduled for Oct 21st instead of my 30th due date, so can you update please :D

Thanks :hugs: 

Hope everyone is doing well. My laptop is dead so I'm rarely even on here..sucky.


----------



## DrMum

morning all

BB hope you're on AT LEAST your second breakfast by now after being up since daft oclock!!!

ttc lolly - well done!!! Congratulations!!! Delighted for you it all went well. I think we've all been thread watching wondering how you were doing!!

Silver - said it already in 3rdtri, but congrats - cant wait to hear your chilled out home birth story!!

Ah Man doesnt it all feel real!!!! Very surreal!

Newt thinking of you - really really hoping and praying you get your birth how you want it.

Sooooooo Who is next girls???????????????? :)

xxxx

PS - BB get home industry commencing and you could sell your little taggies and be a gadzillionaire!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats new mummies and welcome to the world new babies.

It's so close to being our month now ladies. Wooop xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Much love to the new moms and babies! Has anyone heard from buttonnose?

Baby is keeping me awake not even 5am and I'm awake seems like a pattern thats happening. Going to try and fall back asleep until someone knocks at my door to bother me. Hehe. 

So got bummed out, last night was my last childbirth class and before the class I had OH stop and get me food, and they were soo slow I was 30 minutes late for my class. I didn't want to show up late so we ended up leaving. But on the bright side we went shopping for the rest of my hospital bag stuff instead. I'm relieved I got that done!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm so stressed :cry:

Consumer Direct have given us some wrong information about our car, Trading Standards rang this morning and apparently they don't think we have a leg to stand on :( Where on earth am I supposed to get ANOTHER £700 from!!?

DrMum I haven't had one breakfast! :lol: I need to go to the shop for some bread and milk but can't be arsed! I went back to bed at about 7 and got up at 9.30.


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm so stressed :cry:
> 
> Consumer Direct have given us some wrong information about our car, Trading Standards rang this morning and apparently they don't think we have a leg to stand on :( Where on earth am I supposed to get ANOTHER £700 from!!?
> 
> DrMum I haven't had one breakfast! :lol: I need to go to the shop for some bread and milk but can't be arsed! I went back to bed at about 7 and got up at 9.30.

:hugs: hunni, when will you get some luck... sending lots of good luck vibes your way xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't know. It's scareing me.

We have hubbys tax bill in January, we owe Mum £500 which is to be paid before March, £360 to Argos before March, Christmas, Hubbys 2 boys birthdays October-November and an 8 grand loan!

:cry: I have neevr been in debt in all my life and then bam I have it bigger than most people!! FFS! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn I need to win the lottery! This is making me ill. Been throwing up from crying so much :(


----------



## going_crazy

brunettebimbo said:


> Damn I need to win the lottery! This is making me ill. Been throwing up from crying so much :(

Sorry you are feeling like this hun :hugs: I wish I knew what would help, but I can only suggest you try and stay calm (I know it's hard)

Have you spoken to the CAB or wnything to help you prioritise your bills?

Really hope you can get some help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bills are not a problem, things are being paid. It's the fact that these things need paying but we don't have the extra cash. I don't know how to deal with it because it's never happened before.

I just wish I could turn back the clock, I would never have got an 8 grand loan, I would never have bought that stupid car and I wouldn't have let Hubby have a stag do!


----------



## MadamRose

hope all goes well newt :hugs:

Congrats silver penny lovely name :D glad all is well
Congrats ttc_lolly what a small weight glad all is well 

8 days to go until due date for me


----------



## kodi

i havet been able to get on bnb for ages as we've moved house n no internet yet..i cant believe you've had ur bubs ttc_lolly massive congrats, considering she wasnt *that* early i think the drs were pretty out with saying she was going to be massive..gives me hope :p haha xxxx


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new mommies!! Things seem to be happening so quick for us all now - almost every day there is a new baby! It's so exciting!!
brunettebimbo, I really hope things improve for you soon so you don't need to stress over money right now. Knowing you have things to pay coming up and have absolutely no way to pay it is a terrifying feeling!
Now I'm off to get ready for my doctor's appointment! Maybe when I get back there will be another baby born? You never know, hehe!


----------



## DrMum

brunettebimbo said:


> DrMum I haven't had one breakfast! :lol: I need to go to the shop for some bread and milk but can't be arsed! I went back to bed at about 7 and got up at 9.30.

You should have bobbed down to mine for brekkie!! I was up not long after you. We could have put the world to rights over a bacon sarnie and a brew!!!!:coffee:

Hope things calm down on the cash front. I'm trying to wrack my brains thinking of other sources you could try. CAB is the obvious but sounds like theyve been rubbish. Are there any family you could ask to borrow from then at least you could pay them without huge interest and pressure? 

I've got proper backache today but cant get my hopes up.

Kitty - are you no further along? I had you down as next to go!!!

Has anyone seen or heard from Lucyluvspoppy? Not *seen* her around in ages. Hope all is ok?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby is going to speak to his Grandma, we already owe her about a grand but we pay her £50 a month so hopefully she will lend us it and just accept the £50 a month still. Fingers crossed.

If only I had thought to come for bacon sarnies!! :lol: Might be a trek and a half though....where do you live? 

Been to the midwife today and Beany Boy "is on the brim" I just wish he would get in! She said he should be engaged by our next appointment.

I asked her how big she thinks he will be, she said he's not small but he's not big either so she thinks around 7lb odd.

I was measuring at 33cm at 34+2 and today at 36+3 I'm still measuring the same? :shrug: She said not to worry as he is growing fine but surely he should have grown a bit bump wise at least?


----------



## DrMum

those measurements are so subjective I wouldnt worry. Sometimes when theyve measured me theyve been nowhere near my pubic bone and seem to just guess where to measure from and to!!

We're only in worsley so the sarnies would have been doable!!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Where on earth is Worsley?


----------



## CrazyTink

Congrats to all the new mummys!

I'm still here lurking, 1 week 6 days til d-day but no sign of anything yet, had a bhuna curry last night which just disturbed my sleep by making me need the loo :(
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## DrMum

brunettebimbo said:


> Where on earth is Worsley?

junction of the M60, M62 and M602!! Or in girl speak, about 10 mins from the trafford centre!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I start walking now I might get there for tomorrows brekkie! :lol:

Anyone else really uncomfortable? I just can't seem to sit comfortable, theres always a part of a baby digging in somewhere!

This thread has gone quiet..wonder if more Bumpkins are on their way!? :D


----------



## MadamRose

Had a lovely afternoon out with my friend, she loved the baby bump 1st time she has seem me since its got really big. Had a lovely lunch which she paid for a nice look round the shops, she kept looking at all the baby stuff. she doesnt know what the sex is, as people dont know :haha: she ket saying she cant wait for baby to be here she wants to go our shopping and buy me something and already has soemthing in mind to get baby especially if its a girl, well thats lucky then :haha: already arrange for her to come round the tuesday after DH goes back to work. 
Now its my turn to do the hard work, got some joint friends of mine and DH coming round for dinner this evening so after my relaxing afternoon i now got to do cooking this evening :haha: At least its keeping me busy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you had a nice day :)


----------



## DrMum

Due2010 I dont know how you can be bothered to have people over for dinner!!!! Thats superwoman-ish for sure!!!!! :)

I agree BB- its gone quiet. I think people are sneaking off and having babies without us girls..... I may actually sulk if this continues!!!


----------



## MadamRose

I dont see how its superwoman ish. We have been having DH's mum over for dinner near every sunday. So a few friends for dinner for a few hours isnt really much. I do the cooking and everything for me and DH anyway so not much to do it for 2 extra people, and tbh still takes almost same amount of pots, just 2 extra plates and knifes and forks to wash. 
If i didnt keep busy i would jsut keep sitting here wishing i had baby with me so trying to keep busy as possible. 
I thinking of helping with mynephews birthday party thursday evening :haha: there would be about 20 kids there to me that sounds more mad but will still prob do it


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll start sulking after Saturday!
I keep having visions of going into labour this weekend when we have hubbys kids overnight, wouldn't that be fun!! :rofl: Luckily this weekend is the last one that they are staying overnight before due day as the weekend after we don't have them although we will be seeing them as it's the eldests birthday and they go away the following week. We aren't due to have them overnight again until the weekend after I'm due but we've worked it with their Mum that if I haven't had him that we will have them during the day, drop them off for bed and pick them back up first thing Sunday.


----------



## starsunshine

I'm still here :( wish I was sneaking off to have him. Got my hair cut today though so a ready for the million and one photos that'll be taken after he's arrived. Then tried to pack the hosp bag but forgot nappies and nappy bags ad his coat, now there's no room for them!!!!!! Argggggggg! Hint, pack your bag before you're 39+4!!!!!!


----------



## juless

Just got back from the doctor and had my step b swab done. I really hope I don't have it! I'd rather not have to go on antibiotics during labor..


----------



## brunettebimbo

O dear! SO glad I've done mine already!

Well the car........I've had enough! I've rang the garage, I didn't say my name or the car or anything and they knew who I was straight away! Guess we are the talk of the garage then!? Well anyway I've told them I want to see the highest person I can in the garage. It's a pretty large company and I'm having a meeting with the owner on Thursday! Little old me is going on her own to talk about something she knows sod all about with the top dog...cars! :rofl:

Ah well fuck it, things can't get any worse than they already are!

I'm going in coz I want them to explain EVERYTHING! The paperwork they gave us says "Could be faulty ECU, recommend trying new ECU!" I mean WTF? It either is faulty or it isn't! I am not paying another £700 for something that COULD be wrong!


----------



## misscream

I was soooo excited last night, I totally thought I was going to go into labor :( I had a very large soft BM, which isn't normal for me because I'm on two iron tablets a day. I peed and wiped and there was a bit of blood and I have been shaky and not feeling right for the last 3 days... I have been having A LOT of Braxton Hicks too with period pains... All that sounded promising to me but still no baby!!! 

Come out little guy or at least get off my sciatic nerve so I can walk!!


----------



## EmandBub

who has babies?
I'm so behind :rofl:
xx


----------



## Kay0102

Hi ladies

Been to midwife this morning and bubs still isnt engaged being a proper floater!! lol
She did say I can still go into labour at any time however if my waters break Iv got to go straight to hosp and tell them baby is free! so no labouring at home for a while for me which is a bit upsetting as wanted to leave it to last minute.
Also she has booked my next appt for 2 weeks time when ill be overdue for my sweep which I thought was strange thought it would have been weekly now
Anyhoo, the sweep also depends on whether bubs engages or they wont do it :(

So a good day ...... not lol

xx


----------



## trumpetbum

I feel great today for the first time in months :) I could do another couple of weeks if I felt this good throughout. It's dh's birthday so i'm making him a nice meal and tidying up so he won't have to do it for a change. I'm so glad as I want him to put his feet up tonight.


----------



## StonesWife

I've just returned from the doc- I'm 2 cm dialated, 80% effaced, baby isn't quite engaged yet as I'm still a minus 2 station. BUT My body is getting ready and doctor say it shuoldn't be too much longer!


----------



## juless

Is anyone else EXTREMELY irritable the last while? The last couple of days I am just so tired and uncomfortable and I want to rip everyone's heads off!!!


----------



## StonesWife

I am Juless! And emotional. I cried the other night cause our room was messy... Oh me!


----------



## juless

I've almost cried in frustration over things I still need to clean/organize. Good to know I'm not the only one, hehe!


----------



## StonesWife

Nope not the only one at all. Its the end, we're all getting nervous, anxious, tired, scared, excited, frustrated all at once!!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So is anyone else not have there hospital bags fully packed. I only have a few things packed for my bag, but I have the baby's bag packed for a while now. 

Time is going by way too slow. Today I got real bored and drew on my belly. Check out my avatar photo, lol. I want to get a face paint set and paint something real elaborate or something on it while I'm pregnant. I just had way too much fun with it lol.


----------



## juless

I just have the baby's bag packed but haven't gotten around to doing mine. I keep putting off even though I know I need to get it finished!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Lolly on your little girl! :cloud9: They are really coming now aren&#8217;t they!!! :yipee:

BB &#8211; I love your taggie, it&#8217;s very nice!
I&#8217;m sorry about the financial woes. :( I hope things start looking up for you soon. :hugs:
And I agree, the measurements are just estimates. I was measuring ahead my entire pregnancy, by 2cm&#8230; but last week I was measuring 34cm at 35 weeks. So all of a sudden I&#8217;ve gone DOWN, but she said it&#8217;s probably due to baby dropping into my pelvis so I&#8217;m measuring less. As long as there isn&#8217;t something ridiculous, like 6cm or something&#8230; it&#8217;s nothing to worry about. :)

Stonewife &#8211; Yay for being 2cm dilated! I hope things start happening for you soon! Well, you and everyone else who is close to their due dates! :hugs:

Casey &#8211; My bag isn&#8217;t entirely done yet either. All the important thigns are done, and mostly what isn&#8217;t in there is stuff I will have to throw in last minute anyway&#8230; but yeah, baby&#8217;s bag is ready but mine isn&#8217;t quite there! :haha:

I can&#8217;t believe October is in 3 days! 

Okay I think Ali is trying to climb out of my belly button right now. She is moving like CRAZY! And kicking the crap out of my insides! :haha:

I still feel so far behind! I&#8217;m only 36 weeks on Thursday. :( Oh well, I&#8217;m not in a big rush I just feel like I&#8217;m left out! :haha: With all you ladies getting so close to your due dates!


----------



## Hann79

juless said:


> Is anyone else EXTREMELY irritable the last while? The last couple of days I am just so tired and uncomfortable and I want to rip everyone's heads off!!!

OH GOD YEAH!!! lol xxx


----------



## MommyKC

OH and did I mention I'm exactly ONE MONTH until my due date today? :yipee:

Now the REAL countdown begins! :lol:


----------



## aurora

Just got in from my ultrasound.

Shes still head down!! And my suspicion was correct, shes facing my right side. I told my doctor that and she said no..still face forward for sure. I was right. :mrgreen:

She is indeed big though, measuring 40+5 today at 38+4. I imagine my doctor will take the actual measurements and calculate a weight prediction. 
I'm hoping I don't hear from her, but I will sort of expect a call re:induction. If she does I'm going to ask her to let me be till Monday, if nothing happens by the weekend I will see my massage therapist who has done several successful inductions using pressure points.

Eeee!! Regardless baby should be here soon! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone heard from Buttonnose? I have a feeling she may have had her baby :)

Nursery is finished!! :mrgreen: We still want a rug and when he is born we want his name in wooden letters above his bed but for now it's finished!

Here are piccys as promised!
 



Attached Files:







P280910_17.46.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









P280910_17.46_[01].jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









P280910_17.47.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









P280910_17.48.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Newt4

Love it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

For you girls who haven't seen it, ttc_lolly's birth story and piccys! :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...being-induced-today-update-pics-pg-8-a-8.html Congrats Huni she is a proper little cutie!


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone heard from Buttonnose? I have a feeling she may have had her baby :)
> 
> Nursery is finished!! :mrgreen: We still want a rug and when he is born we want his name in wooden letters above his bed but for now it's finished!
> 
> Here are piccys as promised!

Oh love the nursery, where did you get the over the cot changing mat?? Thats exactly what i need!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Its lovely BB yay 
Lovely getting to one month to go Kate :D

I only have one week to go im 39weeks today , and doesnt look like little madam is going to show her face anytime soon. I have an appointment with the MW tomorrow gonna ask about when i will get a sweep ect as i really think im gonna go over now TBH.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It came with our nursery set but I think you can buy it separately!
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4|cat_14417580|Nursery+furniture|14417585.htm


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG only 7 days to go!! How exciting, you are due NEXT week!! :happydance:
I've still got 24 days to go!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im due next week but i dont think my baby realises that :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: She still has time!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes she does, but everyone is now starting to make me feel bad saying babies in our family jsut dont go to date ect. Its not my fault she isnt coming so why make me feel bad


----------



## babyskeer2

I havnt been on BB for 24hrs :wacko: And wow two new bambinos :) Congratulations ladies x

Im getting so excited now :)

I had my first run of BH yesterday 3pm-7ish every 25min with mild period pains then it jumped to every 10min until about 10.30 then I fell asleep, I woke up at 2.30am with a couple of twinges, then when I got up at 6.30am... nothing. Iv started with mild period pains again since about 7.40 but they are constant and low in my back :shrug:

I was induced with my first so not sure if what if what im experiancing is genuin build up or my body is just teasing me :thumbup:

38 wks today anywhoo, eeeeek cant wait xx

:hugs:

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tell them to sod off! People have due dates for a reason...you don't have a due date to come early do you? Your baby obviously isn't ready just yet or she would be here.

I'm going to go for a bath and then crack on with some jobs! I'm getting through my list, I aim to do one a day!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you enjoy cracking throught your list

Yes exactlly thats what im trying to think still another 7 days and if i go a bit over my dates were changed at scan by a few days ect. but they just dont see it like you do as they have never been over iykwim


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean but just because they where early doesn't mean you will be too.

*Clean Fridge
*Clean Cooker - Hubby is doing
*Reset Flags in Garden - Hubby is doing
*Wash remaining baby clothes and put away
*Empty and Scrub Kitchen Cupboards
*Organise Nursery
*Sort out Keira's Dog Bed
*Empty and clean under Kitchen Sink
*Scrub House from top to bottom
*Finish Taggie Blanket
*Sort Storage Cupboard
*Scrape and Fill patches where radiators where removed
*Paint walls where radiators where removed
*Sort living room drawers
*Finish packing my hospital bag
*Do list of telephone numbers
*Birthplan

I've done the ones in purple! Getting there SLOWLY!


----------



## DrMum

gorgeous nursery BB! Youve done loads in what feels like a really short time!!

I'm off to antenatal clinic now - Due2010 I'll ask about the sweep situation for us ladies whose appointments dont fall exactly at the times they normally do sweeps or inductions. Will update later :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

We did it in just over a week :)


----------



## CaseyCakes

I have soo much to do to my nursery, It's kind of a disaster area at the time. I have things everywhere, but lately I just haven't had the energy to work on it, I think I'm going to try to work on it!

I thought we would have more babies by now. I have a couple I'm having my suspicions about going off having their babies. Lol. I just can't wait till it's my turn, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Steffyxx

I agree gorgeous nursury bb dont belive you did it in a week :) 

Have midwife today shes coming round the house to write the birth plan which tbh i dont care about because i dont know what to expect so i dont know what to write hehe do they still check babys position etc ? i really want to know if hes started engaging yet hes head down but free the last 3 times i have been the little monkey lol ! 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine isn't coming to my house again?

I think buttonnose will have had her baby!


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah by the sounds of it shes dissapeared to have her baby :) another team yellow wasnt she , im guessing a little girl were deffinatley due another one !

Tbh i dont know why shes coming here because the appointments for 39 weeks i have to go back to doctors to see her so its a bit random but im not moaning lol feeling lazy today ! 

full term tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay!! :happydance:
I'm full term on Saturday :)


----------



## trumpetbum

I have to tidy up, lots of jobs to do today. Very crampy but I had sex this morning and have been twingy for days so I'm ignoring it. I've never had a long twingy stage at this point but this pregnancy has been so different I'm resigned to it being a law unto itself. :lol: I'm happy now that I'm in the two week until EDD stage. I wish I had a birth pool but finances and timing hasn't really allowed for it. Ah well :lol: Labour dust for all who want it.


----------



## Twiglet

Buttonnose's journal has been updated and she had a little boy :) :thumbup: details are in her journal :) 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I could have sworn I was subscribed to her journal! Have you got the link please? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Found it :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/263728-buttonnose-baking-her-little-cupcake-71.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just updated the Parenting Thread and we have had 1 baby a day for the last 3 days! Let's see if it keeps up :)

Can't believe we have had 10 babies born already and it's not October yet! How exciting!! :yipee:


----------



## babyskeer2

congrats baby boy no7 x they comin thick an fast xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! Congrats on all the babies and lovely nursery! :D

Sooo today I had an appointment to get my cervix checked.

I'm 2cm dialated! AHH! I wasn't expecting to hear that! :haha:
The only thing that I've felt so far are period pains, which the midwife says I'm contracting and they will become more intense with time.

She gave me a small sweep, but was scared to give me a good one, because I have to drive an hour away to pick my mom up from the airport tomorrow. They said I probably shouldn't drive... but I don't have a choice. No one else can pick her up. :(

Let's just say... I was a massive wuss today! The midwife said it would be a little uncomfortable... HA! Well.... I nearly flew off the other side of the table. She told me to relax, and I told her, "I CAN'T RELAX!" :haha: It seriously felt like she was trying to climb in with my baby. It didn't hurt.... it was just... very awkward... :X


----------



## brunettebimbo

What do they do?
Is there anyone that could go with you tomorrow to pick up your Mum?
I thought they didn't do sweeps until you where late?


----------



## mummyconfused

im having a sweep in 9days at 37wks


----------



## brunettebimbo

How come they are doing them so early?

:( I'm so uncomfortable! I can't sit properly coz he has his bum in my ribs, I've tried to move him but he won't move! He's so stubborn!


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm in the military, and all of my friends and fiance are all preparing to go to a field problem. But I think I just found someone to go with me, luckily!

And they told us we can start getting sweeps at 38 weeks.
My midwife said that it was just to make sure that I wouldn't go over due.
So I agreed to it.

A sweep, all they do is go in with a finger or two..lol.. sounds gross... but all they do is sort of do a quick circle rotation around your cervix to try and stimulate it or to loosen the mucus plug.

I should have researched it before I got it done.
I just googled it, and it says it's usually for people who go over due, and alot of women claim within 48 hours they went into labor after a sweep...

Oh well... let's hope I don't go into labor until after I pick my mom up. Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Interesting!
I wonder if I'm offered one at my next appointment :)


----------



## LilDreamy

You can ask for one. All I did was ask about it, and they offered it. Soooo.... myabe they'll give you one too. :D


----------



## Steffyxx

YAY conragts buttonnose how wrong was i at guessing a girl :) 

I dont think they give sweeps in this country until youre overdue which sucks really !! 

but wow 2 cm and didnt even know it good luck and hope you make it to get youre mum tomorrow lol ! x


----------



## veganmum2be

i was told i'll be offered a sweep at 41 weeks 

wow 10 october babies here before october! :D


----------



## juless

I can't believe how many babies we have now!!
I was on my feet at work all last night since the stool I usually sit on was broken! Luckily it was only for about 2 hours, then I took an hour break with my feet up, than another 2 hours. The annoying thing was that I was standing in one spot all the time.. Not too bad though!
Last night I woke up throughout the night with period type cramps and bad lower back pain. I have constant back pain right now and once in a while still getting the cramping! The back pain feels just like I used to get when I'd get my period (I would get REALLY bad cramps/back pain - keep me from going to work kind of pain..). It just seems strange today!


----------



## claire911

Congrats to ttc lolly, silver penny and the other ladies :happydance: And it isn't even October yet!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah here in the UK it's very rare to get a sweep beforehand unless there's exceptional circumstances, I got one with Caitlyn at 39 weeks but only as she had to swab me so as she was disturbing it she thought she might as well :lol: 

I wont get one with A till 41 weeks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks Twig! :lol:

Please can you girls do this for me? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...o-one-little-thing-me-please.html#post7082328


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls, firstly congrats to all the new mummies on here, I am soooo jealous. I have been in hospital twice with false labour pains and on one ocassion needed gas and air and pethidine it was that bad and then it all bloody stopped. Last time I was examined I was 1cm dilated, grrr, but having a sweep today so I will see if there has been any change in 2 weeks. My midwife offered me the sweep and I am very surprised she is doing it considering I am not due for another 2 days. Take care xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all! :flow:
Congrats on all the new arrivals!!

Just a note on sweeps - my midwife tried to give me one today (38+5) but my cervix was posterior and hard still so it was almost impossible...... She said she could just about reach it and "irritate" it, but not perform a proper sweep. She has booked me in for another next Weds so hopefully my cervix will move forward by then!!

Soooo....... looks like I'll definately be an October Bumpkin! xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting for you girls!! Hope things start moving properly for you soon :)


----------



## Steffyxx

OoOo maybe its just how nice youre midwife is feeling lol 

So my midwife just come to write my birth plan with a student midwife and they were arguing about whther baby has turned back breech or not :haha: student seemed to think he was breech as ive been feelin sick the last few days ,movements have changed and what she felt down below didnt feel like a head and my normal midwife said she could feel head in pelvis but not engaged :wacko: dont know who to belive now lol i reaaaaaaaaaaaally hope he is head down as i dont want a breech delivery ARGH ! 

They also put me on iron tablets and said they turn youre poo black NICE ! and can make you constipated ! i suppose i have got away with a healthy pregnancy so far so a little price to pay :haha: 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

So they never left you with a proper answer? :lol: Nice of them!


----------



## Steffyxx

Nope lol confuseeeeed but i do have an appointment next wednsday so hopefully be able to tell me a deffinate answer then :shrug: and he will be fully engaged and getting ready to make an apperance ( dreaming ) lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping my little man shows his face soon. I'm so uncomfortable and getting so impatient!


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw congrats to Button nose. Wow these October boys are very impatient :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm thinking mine will be lazy and late! Who can blame him though? Who want's to come out in this weather!? :lol:


----------



## Hann79

Congratulations Buttonnose!! Lovely name!! xxx


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls

back from antenatal clinic after a lovely appointment with a very lovely MW and brief chat with obstetrician.
So...I'm 38+4 today (think my ticker is out of sync) and so my next appt would have been 40+4 when they would discuss a sweep and then induction at 42+4 but I really felt I wasnt happy to go all the way to 42+4 esp as there is a discrepancy over my dates anyway.

So we had a chat about things and they have agreed to try a sweep next week at 39+4 and we will see how things go from there. I think it helped that the obstetrician today was massively pregnant too and obviously equally as fed up!!!

So sweep for me next wed. YAY there is a light at the end of the tunnel!!!! :) :) :) 

That said the MW today said she thought I might go before then :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

DO you mean 38+4 today Hun?

Yay for early sweep!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I guess they told me I was getting another sweep on monday.
It almost sounds like my midwife wants my baby out sooner than me! :haha:

I'll let them do this one last sweep... then I don't think I could handle another one!

My friend said they gave her 4 sweeps, and her baby was still 2 weeks over due.
So... after this sweep... I'm just going to be patient and let my baby girl come when she wants to come.

I just have a bad feeling I might go into labor tonight... I'm cramping worse than yesterday when I got to 2 cm. Now it hurts really really bad. :S :S
Gosh.... I'm scared! I hope she stays put for another 24 hours! Then she can start trying to come out! :D


----------



## DrMum

brunettebimbo said:


> DO you mean 38+4 today Hun?
> 
> Yay for early sweep!! :happydance:

Yeah sorry dodgy typing, edited to be right now. Am 38+4 today so will be 39+4 next wed for sweep at 9am. Weirdly I just cant wait!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

BB you list is lovely and long hope you are able to get it done before baby shows his face.

Congrats buttonnose on your new arrvial. 

Kool for them giving you an early sweep seeing as i am 39+1 when i see my MW tomorrow, and see if she will give me one, if not i will ask her if there is anyway i can have one next week as i dont want to be waiting until 41+1 to be getting one, especialyl with the chance i could have to be induced at 41+2 becuase of them not doing inductions at the weekend. 

Im hoping it wont come to that though and my little one will show her face soon


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats buttonnose. 

I share with you ladies todays grouchy FB status update...

Jemma Croton thinks people probably mean well but if one more "experienced parent" who clearly can't remember how shit these last few weeks are makes one more comment about how I shouldn't moan and things can/will get worse I will bloody scream! Believe it or not I know pains will get worse and I'm probably going to only get more and more fed up if he's late... do you think pointing it out is actually helping? GET BENT!

I'm so lovely right now.... RAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## aurora

lol love it.

Its amazing the ignorant things people say.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes some people are very ignorant sometimes.
Is anyone else really moody and tetchy atm? i keep getting like this loads especially with Dh i keep having a go at him for nothing


----------



## juless

I'm definitely very moody! Today though I'm more exhausted than anything else! Baby has decided to be EXTREMELY active as well and keeps constantly kicking me and moving about when I try to have a rest! Glad to have her moving around in there but wow she must not be sleeping at all in there! Plus I'm getting BH every so often that aren't comfortable at all...  I just wanna sleep the day away..


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless, ive started to get crampy/ period like pains over the last few days, they come and go over 20-30 min period, but then just disapper and dont come back for 1/2 a day, my body likes playing tricks on me :(

I hate being like it with DH makes me feel awful :( and then i get moody with myself for being like it which then is a visious circle and i snap at DH again.

Keeping myseld busy realing that we have brought 10 christmas pressies for chloe, have antoehr we are pickign up tomorrow, and another 4 or 5 that we want to get out of the way this month :blush: i can see her being a spoilt baby this christmas.
(i wonder if i should brib the baby tell her all the pressies go back if she doesnt show her face before 40 weeks :haha: )


----------



## juless

Hehe, the bribe is worth a try! lol!


----------



## MommyKC

YAY for all the babies! :yipee: So exciting! :cloud9:

Wow you ladies have been chatty! :haha:

I thought they didn&#8217;t normally do sweeps until you&#8217;re late either? Here (Ontario, Canada) they won&#8217;t do them until you&#8217;re 40 weeks minimum. :shrug: At least everyone I&#8217;ve talked to, that&#8217;s how it is. I wouldn&#8217;t want one any earlier than that to be honest. I had one with my first and I didn&#8217;t find it bad at all. A little uncomfortable but nothing unbearable. Didn&#8217;t work though, my daughter didn&#8217;t come for 5 days after that. But I think if you do it too early, it can be too invasive and done before your body is really ready for it.

Going_Crazy &#8211; for some reason I thought you were being induced in September? But I&#8217;m glad to see you around still! :) 

My midwife does home visits during the last month, which is really convenient! She will do one or two, which makes my life easier anyway! :) She&#8217;ll be coming to my house next week.

Kitty &#8211; You&#8217;re too funny. :rofl: I totally agree though!

So I only have 2 work days left! (after today of course). I&#8217;m SO excited to be done. :yipee: I&#8217;m finally almost there! Eeeeeeee! I&#8217;m so sick of my swollen feet (which are caused by work because I&#8217;m at a desk most of the time, and they stop swelling every weekend! :dohh:).

And I&#8217;m 36 weeks tomorrow. I feel like I&#8217;m so far behind you ladies but hey, that&#8217;s only one week until full-term! I can&#8217;t wait! But as I&#8217;ve said a million times before, I&#8217;m not in a huge rush either&#8230; And she HAS to stay put until October 16th! :haha:

Here are some pics of my nursery, I posted them on FB but for those of you not on facebook, have a peek! The curtains/bedding don&#8217;t match the walls that great (since I&#8217;m re-using my daughter&#8217;s bedding) but I still like it. :D Notice my belly cast too? :lol:


----------



## juless

What a gorgeous nursery!! And "Love You Forever" is one of my favorite books of all time! :D Made me cry when I was little and it still does!


----------



## MadamRose

Thats lovely nursery Kate :D

Yes many MW's dont do sweeps until your over due, but if my MW left it until the 41 week appoitnment there could be a chance i had to be induced the day after (doesnt really give the sweep long enough to work) so im gonna see if i could maybe have a 40 week appointment to have one. 
However i do know people over here who have had them ealier.


----------



## KittyVentura

I LOVE it Kate. Brown and pink is a lush combination. 

Phillipa... I know different areas have different rules etc but can you try and book your 40 week apt later or your 41 week apt earlier? In our area they normally wont do a sweep until 40+3 xx


----------



## silver_penny

I have my birth story up for those who would like to read!  link


----------



## brunettebimbo

KV I love you!!! :rofl: I'm waiting until closer to the day and then putting a status up like your visitor one! :mrgreen:

Kate your nursery is lovely :)

We went to Antenatal last night, we where shown around the delivery suite (I so want the birthing pool!), shown the ward and went through contractions etc! It's all quite scary but also exciting!

We got home about 9pm as I got hubby to take me to the chippy for chips even though I had already had tea :blush: we got in and sat in bed eating them from the paper! :lol: I showed hubby Beany Boy moving to the light when the bedroom was dark and he took the light off me and did it :) They then had baby and Daddy bonding time, he sat talking to him with his head on my bump for ages, Beany Boy was going mad! He loves his Daddy :cloud9:

I can't wait to meet him but I really can't wait to see my hubby and baby together :cloud9:

I won't be around much today, I'm off to see the top dog at the garage at 11am and then I'm going to work with hubby :D Fingers crossed I get somewhere with the garage!!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well at the garage BB

I see my MW later, hope she has nice news for me as im getting very fed up now.
6days to go


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can't believe you only have 6 days to go!!


----------



## MadamRose

I know so exciting i wonder if the midwife will lighten on dampen my spirits :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

She might! :D Fingers crossed for you!
I'm starting eviction from Saturday, nothing that will force him out if he's not ready, just little things that may encourage him! :lol:
RLT, EPO, Curry, Pineapple, Birthing Ball, Sex etc!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we tried DTD last night but she didnt want to shift. And went for a walk while DH was at work before that
If she doesnt mention about it im gonna ask her about when i will get my sweep just so im 100% sure how she works, as you know what its like its diffrent everywhere.

I know baby is still head down, i wonder if she is any more down? and if she could actually tell me anything else i doubt it though, knowing my luck she will say she doesnt think baby is coming any time soon or something.

Good luck with your eviction process once it starts


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I'm going to mention sweep at my next appointment, I'll be 38+2! Doubt I'll get one but hey, worth asking about!

Could you not give yourself a sweep? :shrug: I thought it was some huge medical break through but apparently they just run their finger around your cervix?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes no i cant even feel my own cervix i tried but bump gets in the way :blush:
Im hoping she will look at my scan report for last week as she booked the scan, see they are estimating her at 8lbs and give me one especially if i bring them up near the start of the appointment to. If not im gonna see when is the 100% ealiest i could have one, as she if i can get one then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not attempted to find it yet, I think I will later after my shower! :lol:
Midwife at antenatal said if it's not ready it feels like the end of your nose and if it is ready it feels like your lips! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Well with my ump i cant even find my :haha:
I dont know if you know, but ive just seen on the rainbow mummy list that FierceAngel who lost her boy Charlie is due again.
I go on there quite a bit with my loss and just see the news im so pleased for her.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww that's brilliant!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i just thought i would mention the happy news, its nice in a way when we are getting our babies, she has found out she is expecting again. And puts this in to perspective for us to. No matter how long our wait is we get our babies for lift at the end if it. She only had Charlie for a few hours.
Now im making myself all emotional


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is lovely :)

Are you getting nervous now?


----------



## MadamRose

Not really tbh, my dad asked me to get some one to ring or text him when i get taken into hopsital (i was like yes course) they dont know im haivn a home birth.

Im a little bit apprehensive, but TBH i know it sounds mad, i wanna feel all the pain now and have the baby in my arms, im more scared i wont be a good mum.
how about you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

How come they don't know? I've told hubby that he isn't to let people know I'm in labour, I don't want thousands of texts, calls or people waiting outside!

I don't know what I feel like to be honest. I'm really excited, this is like waiting to unwrap the best present ever, I'm not that scared of the birth, I keep trying to imagine what it will be like but I guess I won't know until it's time. I keep having horrible thoughts that I've got this far and it will all go wrong!


----------



## MadamRose

I just want it to be really special between me and DH so only me him and people on here know about the homebirth. 
Yes i keep having the thoughts somethign will go wrong but i think we all do just or mings playing on us getting us use to the worry when they are here


----------



## brunettebimbo

AH yep....worrying began the minute I got my :bfp: and I'm guessing I'll be worrying for the rest of my life now! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was a megga worrier when i got my :bfp: cuz of my loss, and then even after 12 week scan i think it got worse until 20 weeks as i would so scared they would find something wrong with her at 20 weeks. Its getting slightly better now but now i worry about SIDS when she is here ect always worry.
I'm off to get ready for my MW appointment cant wait to see what she says


----------



## starsunshine

one more day for me woohoo, come on baby you need to arrive tomorrow!!!!


----------



## trumpetbum

I woke up soaking in a patch of breastmilk this morning. I hope this baby is hungry when he arrives :lol:
I'm feeling good this morning ladies, after almost 8 weeks my tax credits have finally been sorted out after a change in claim due to mat leave. Sooo I can pay my rent today (was starting to panic, I'm never late with my rent) send my sure start form away and see if I can get a pool sorted. 
How are you all this morning?? We should take a bet on who's next :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

When can I start claiming benefits? We've never been entitled whilst I've been working but surely now I'm on SMP I should get something shouldn't I?


----------



## trumpetbum

brunettebimbo said:


> When can I start claiming benefits? We've never been entitled whilst I've been working but surely now I'm on SMP I should get something shouldn't I?

You should be able to get the ball rolling with everything like tax credits, sure start grant, child benefit etc as soon as baby arrives but pick up the forms for housing benefit, council tax benefit as you may qualify for help sooner and it can be back dated for 3 months.
We don't get housing or council tax benefit as I get a second person discount on council tax as a student and dh feels that the housing benefit form is too intrusive for the small amount we'd qualify for if any, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Hann79

:wohoo: last ticker box!!:wohoo:

Maybe now these stupid contractions might actually do something, more than just hurt me!! :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

hiya, back from my midwife appointment and am so excited. She told me to get some 0-3 month clothes as she thinks he's going to be biiiiiiig! No less than 8lbs. I thought he'd be big as he's so heavy. I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!! Can't wait to meet him now.


----------



## DrMum

hey ladies, hope we're all well?

Thought this might brighten up a few days! :) 

https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php

Although....according to this my baby should have been here 2 weeks ago so mayyyybeeeee it isn't like 100% totally accurate :haha:

Ali xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Full term today woohoooo :) im ready when you are lewis !! 

Mommy kc ur nursury looks really nice ! 

Hope things went well for you at midwife phillipa , im so bored today everything is done nothing to tidy im just spending money internet shopping oops :blush: lol ! 

xx


----------



## juless

I hope everyone has had a nice day so far! I woke up with a stuffed up head and sore belly.. so I made pancakes and now I feel a bit better, hehe! Super tired the last few days though! Today I'm feeling a TON of pressure on my cervix and down below and my belly muscles are aching along with my lower back. Other than than I feel great! hehe
My husband is off to see about applying for parental benefits, since I can't get maternity. I currently work for my mom, looking after my aunt who has Downs Syndrome. She is very independant, but still needs someone to prepare her meals and give her pills, etc. It's luckily not a physically demanding job so I'm doing it till baby comes. Then my sister will take over for 2 weeks and I'll continue after that. I don't qualify for maternity pay though, as the government doesn't tax the money that they give my mother to pay for my aunt's care worker, so I get untaxed pay. Sounds wierd, but that's the way they do it! I hope OH can get these benefits! Any extra money while he's in school will be a huge bonus! We are very lucky that my parents allow us to live in their basement apartment during this time, so I can still look after my aunt while being home with the baby. (Though my sister who currently has a one year old is constantly telling me I won't be able to do it - it'll be too hard with the baby and how horrible it will be...) I figure if people can look after toddlers and newborns at the same time, I can do this!]

Oh ya! And I am expecting another box of baby clothes from MIL and SIL today! Can't wait!! :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

DrMum said:


> hey ladies, hope we're all well?
> 
> Thought this might brighten up a few days! :)
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php
> 
> Although....according to this my baby should have been here 2 weeks ago so mayyyybeeeee it isn't like 100% totally accurate :haha:
> 
> Ali xxx

So I did the quiz and it said I would go into labor 3-7days before my due date, he's gonna be 7.8lbs, he'll be born in the morning, and my labor will be 14 hrs. That's crazy, it would be weird if it came true.


----------



## aurora

Too late.... lol

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I have my group strep b test today. Not really excited about it, but I am excited about hearing my baby's heartbeat and hearing the doctor say how fabulous my baby is doing, lol, always nice to hear! 

So OH is saying i'm starting to be the worst person to share a bed with, tbh I don't blame him, I would hate to share a bed with me at the moment too. I'm having major hip pain and lower back pain. OH said he'd massage it for me later, that's gonna be pure bliss. 

Also gonna color my hair again, the turquoise is fading wondering what color to do I want pink but since I'm having a boy I kinda don't want to do it, I'm not sure, going to buy the color today and hopefully I'll see a color that screams at me, lol.


----------



## MommyKC

I&#8217;m 36 weeks today. Still feel so far behind but 36 weeks is pretty close if you ask me!
I&#8217;m getting more and more excited, I cannot wait to go through labour/delivery again. Just thinking about being in the hospital brings back warm memories. :cloud9: 

I have a hair appointment in a week and a half! :D To make myself feel more refreshed and pretty before baby arrives. I&#8217;m also getting a pedicure. Can&#8217;t wait! Ali better stay in until then at least, I don&#8217;t want to miss my appointments! :haha:

I can&#8217;t believe we have ladies due tomorrow!!! Crazy! :shock:


----------



## MommyKC

I get my Group B Strep test done tomorrow too! :roll:


----------



## misscream

I went to the doctor today and I'm still only 1cm :( She did a sweep though so maybe that will help jump start things... I doubt it though because she said my cervix was still long. They will induce me at 41 weeks but I really don't want to be induced!!


----------



## DrMum

Mommy KC isnt tomorrow your last day in work!!!!!!!!!???? 

YAY how exciting. Hope it goes well (assuming I remember rightly :)) and hope they all bring lots of nice cake etc for the mummy to be!!!!

Enjoy and let us know how it goes. And then from monday you join the ranks of us ladies in waiting!!! :)


----------



## Newt4

Happy 36 mommy kc!


----------



## DrMum

Newt - hows things going with you? any update on whether you can get the birth you wanted? Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## MommyKC

My results of that quiz... :haha: I'm not that surprised.

"I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. "


----------



## MommyKC

DrMum said:


> Mommy KC isnt tomorrow your last day in work!!!!!!!!!????
> 
> YAY how exciting. Hope it goes well (assuming I remember rightly :)) and hope they all bring lots of nice cake etc for the mummy to be!!!!
> 
> Enjoy and let us know how it goes. And then from monday you join the ranks of us ladies in waiting!!! :)

Thanks hun!!! :hugs:

Tomorrow is actually my last day! :D But the staff in my department gave me my little goodbye get together today since some of them are off tomorrow. They all went in together and got me a $80 gift card to Walmart which was very nice of them. :cloud9: I'm going to save it for when Ali arrives though, to see what I need then. ;)

And I cannot WAIT to be done. My feet are huge, and I'm looking forward to some relaxation before baby arrives!! :yipee::happydance:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Its been so long since i've been in here, so sorry for abandoning the thread, things have been so hectic of late. Thought I would come and see how everyone's getting on though since we're in October tomorrow already! Lovely to see we already have some bundles of joy - congrats to all the new mommies! 

I'm due a week tomorrow on the 8th. Our LO was back to back but had turned at my MW check last Fri into optimum position - head down, back out and on the left, however she's been wriggling so much today i'm worried she may have flipped round again as I seem to have lots of limbs out front again! Only time will tell. My next MW appointment is on my due date and they've offered me a sweep for then if I haven't gone into labour beforehand. Not sure what to do really as we're still in chaos here (the main reason for going quiet!) as we're still in the throws of our loft conversion! Luckily we're in the final stages now, but if our little princess could just hang in there for another couple of wks that would be great! My daughter, Bella was 12 days overdue with 3 sweeps, curries, long walks, the works so i'm hoping if I take it easy and delay the sweep we might have another late arrival. Then I worry if I don't get one it could mean I go so overdue I have to be induced which I think would be a shame so i'm really torn. Think i'll just see what the next week brings and see what stage the build is at come MW appointment and due date next Fri, then decide! 

Has anyone been suffering from extremely swollen feet and ankles? I didn't have this with my daughter but it hit at 37 wks this time and they're getting unbearable! Luckily blood pressure's fine so its nothing sinister like pre-eclampsia but not great when you are on your feet a lot and running around after a 3 yr old and a bunch of builders all day! So torn with getting out of the house to get away from the builders, as my LO is climbing the walls, with putting my feet up to reduce swelling! The MW said they'll probs get worse before they get better and may get worse briefly after the birth too. I literally have one pair of shoes that fit me and they're still quite painfull! 

Anyway I hope all you lovely ladies are well and wish you lots of luck with your impending arrivals/new additions to your families. 

xxxxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw mommyKC that's lovely. It's nice to be appreciated.
Beaniebaby glad baby has moved, hope she stays in that position.

I am 38 weeks today, hurrah!! M/w officially is on call for me although she would have attended me last week. Have had 3 mega bowel movements today (I know TMI lol) so maybe the old chemicals are getting going. Bought a few bits and pieces for the birth today, clary sage oil, rescue remedy, cheap nighty, jammies for afterwards etc. 14 days until EDD!!


----------



## juless

Bummer... I burnt two fingers on the stove tonight and am now feeling very stupid - and in pain..


----------



## aurora

I burnt one on the oven rack last night.:thumbup:


----------



## Newt4

DrMum said:


> Newt - hows things going with you? any update on whether you can get the birth you wanted? Hope you're ok xxx

I am being induced on Sunday at 11am. I feel like my body has let me down because im not even that dilated or anything. Hopefully I kick in to labour naturally before sunday but I doubt it. All that matter is she will be here and hopefully she'll be happy and healthy.


----------



## MommyKC

BeanieBaby said:


> Has anyone been suffering from extremely swollen feet and ankles? I didn't have this with my daughter but it hit at 37 wks this time and they're getting unbearable! Luckily blood pressure's fine so its nothing sinister like pre-eclampsia but not great when you are on your feet a lot and running around after a 3 yr old and a bunch of builders all day!

I know exactly how you feel! My feet/ankles are ridiculous right now. :wacko: But I think it's because Im still working (last day is tomorrow and over the weekend, they were FINE! :dohh:) and I have a 22 month old to chase after. They are so sweollen, they hurt like hell. :( It feels like the skin is going to rip open. Just try to relax when you can, drink LOTS and as long as your BP is fine, then it's just one of those things where we have to grin and bear it, unfortunately. Hang in there, you're almost done! :hugs:

Newt - Good luck with everything this weekend. I know its scary but like you said, the most important thing is that she arrive safely. And at least you can PLAN this way, and be more prepared.... everything will turn out okay! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I find that I have swollen ankles too, I had them yesterday and had been sat in Hubbys van most of the day!

Girls we are due THIS month!! :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just an update on yesterday!

Well I think we finally got somewhere with the garage.
The top dog was lovely and completely on our side.
I was lovely to them and basically just said I'd had enough of going backwards and forwards and just wanted to get this sorted as I can't deal with this 3 weeks before due day and that we certainly don't have that kind of money to keep forking out.
The top dog couldn't understand why the car had broken again after only 2 weeks of returning it to us and kept questioning the after sales manager.
I explained that we don't have money that we can keep forking out and that there was no way we could pay another £700 for something that they think COULD be wrong.
The top dog asked the ASM how sure they where that it COULD be the ECU and he said 90%! The TD said "not good enough"!
The part we need isn't something they keep in stock and isn't something they could send back if it turned out it wasn't actually that part that was broken because it is electrical.
The TD sent the ASM to find out how much the part is and we sat talking about babies :lol:
The ASM came back and said the part is £800!! Our bill would be £1100 and odd but with our AA cover we would need to pay £602.
The TD has said they will accept the £475 from the AA and £300 from us and they will pay the rest but only if it works! If it doesn't work we pay zilch and we go onto the next thing it could be :) They won't take money from us until they have found the definate problem! It's still £300 but that's better than the original plus now we only have to pay if it works!
They've agreed to let us keep the courtesy car until we get ours back which should hopefully be Monday if this ECU works, if it doesn't they think it's a split wire so we will see!
I feel like a whole weight has been lifted, I'm so glad I went in :D


----------



## angelpuss

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls we are due THIS month!! :yipee:

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I don't know whether to be excited or really really scared :haha:

Glad to hear that you're finally getting somewhere with the garage BB, that really is good news :thumbup: x

Good Luck for Sunday Newt, hope that all goes well :hugs:x


----------



## starsunshine

yeah BB that's a great result. Woohoo! 
Due date for me today:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

My MW appointment went well, even though it was a stand in MW. She said Chloe is 4/5ths engaged She has booked me in for an appointment with hopefully my normal MW next week at 40+1 she said she may do a sweep then but she cant promise as each MW is diffrent (she said if it was her at next appointment she would at 40+1) however she also said she thought i might not need the appointment as she thinks it could happen litrally any time now jsut a matter of waiting. 

Gosh i really can't beleive we are due this month :wohoo:


----------



## going_crazy

BB - that sounds like a fair enough deal..... a lot less than what you were told and you only pay if they can sort the problem out!! Excellent..... hope that has lifted some weight off your shoulders :thumbup:

Good luck to all those that are officially due today!! :happydance: Only one week for me!!

Good luck with your induction Newt - hope it goes smoothly for you 

Hope everyone else is doing good? :flow:
xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It has lifted an enormous weight! :) We still have to find £300 but it's a lot less than we originally needed to find!

I can't believe some of our girls are due today!

SO today's girls who are due are -

***1st***
:yellow:buttonnose82:blue: - Baby Noah born 28th September
:blue:Serenity81:pink:
genies girl
:blue:ILoveShoes:blue: - Baby Boy born 31st August
texasamy79
Pompeychick
xamyloux
charima
mrsgtobe
:pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
:blue:starsunshine:blue:
Mummietobe
bubsybear
Saywhat​
Let's see who arrives on time! :D


----------



## MadamRose

thats if any of them arrive on time BB they may all wants to be akward and no babies in october come on dd or something :haha:


----------



## DrMum

YAY girls its October!!!!!!!!!! And its all good news already by the sounds of it!!

Due 2010 - hope your MW is right and you pop soon!! :)

BB - fab news on the garage front, bet thats lifted a weight off your mind!!

MommyKC - last day YAY!!!!!!!!!

Newt - good luck on sunday honey, at least this way you're going into it in a controlled way so hopefully things will all work out for the best. Keep us posted - we'll all be waiting to hear!!

My baby brain is forgetting who else I wanted to say hi to - so forgive me if I miss you out. I had a busy night of crazy ass dreams and am like a zombie today zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!! So I'll just send lots of baby dust and labour dust to anyone who needs/wants it :)

Happy October girls!!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee: We are all getting so close!! :D

I'm really not enjoying waking up at stupid o'clock and being that hungry I feel sick! Anyone found a way to stop this?


----------



## MadamRose

DrMum said:


> Due 2010 - hope your MW is right and you pop soon!! :)

so do i knowing my luck she will coem late to show the MW up :haha:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Can't believe it's October already, how exciting!

I had the best night of sleep I've had in awhile, followed by the worst heartburn. I haven't had heartburn in weeks, now all of a sudden it wants to come back.

Went to the doctor yesterday, they did the group strep b test, among others. It was a bit uncomfortable, OH watched and thought they were hurting me, lol. Afterwards he asked what they did with the big metal clamps, I told him, he wasn't happy with my response, haha. So the doctor checked my cervix said it was real low, soft, but not dilated. I'm hoping he'll come just a little early, for some reason I have a feeling about the 18th. But you never know about these things.

So me and OH had sex last night (tmi), and it was soo uncomfortable I didn't enjoy it at all, which made me emotional. I ended up crying saying I was a horrible lover and I felt bad, OH made me feel better saying it's not my fault and that I'm not horrible. Still kinda upset. 

Happy due date to all the lucky ladies, hopefully we'll see a lot me babies being born!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I get upset too coz I feel yack and sex just isn't the same, sometimes even though it's uncomfortable or hurts I just get on with it for Hubby! 

Talking of cervix.....I tried yesterday to find mine and I can't so I'm guessing I'm nowhere near ready for delivery!! :(


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just a quick announcement to say I had my little girl Macy on 30 September at 05:07am weighing 7lb 8oz after a sweep with my community midwife that day. Labour 2hrs 37mins! I will post my birth story when I am feeling more with it. All's well with both of us, although I am feeling very sore in my back.


----------



## going_crazy

ellaandcallum said:


> Just a quick announcement to say I had my little girl Macy on 30 September at 05:07am weighing 7lb 8oz after a sweep with my community midwife that day. Labour 2hrs 37mins! I will post my birth story when I am feeling more with it. All's well with both of us, although I am feeling very sore in my back.

Many Congratulations to you!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

ellaandcallum said:


> Just a quick announcement to say I had my little girl Macy on 30 September at 05:07am weighing 7lb 8oz after a sweep with my community midwife that day. Labour 2hrs 37mins! I will post my birth story when I am feeling more with it. All's well with both of us, although I am feeling very sore in my back.

Congrats hun only one day before her due date


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations, what a quick labour!


----------



## MadamRose

I think im mad, im about to go out to help set up adn then help with my Nephews birthday party (he turned 8yesterday). Yes i am 39 +2 pregnant, and im gonna be surrounded by at least 20 kids, and i do beelive the parents of the kids are not staying. I suppose its a good way to keep myself busy though


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations!! What a quick birth!!


----------



## babyskeer2

congrats baby girl no4 :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep Phillippa your nuts!! :lol:

Well I've climbed back into bed and stuck Planet 51 DVD on :lol: and am sat munching a crisp buttie and pringles!


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi there everyone. I have decided since it's october and I am on leave I can just aswell join the conversation. I am due on the 27th or the 20th, so lets call it somewhere inbetween. My ex obgyn said the 20th and my new one says the 27th, so what ever. I have a scan on wednesday (at 37 weeks) and then one the next wednesday to check if Odin is engaged or floating. Here in SA the private obgyn's are a bit weird, she said if he is still floating around she thinks the chances of him engaging is bad because he is on the big side. Here they dont measure fundal height, they only do scans every 4 weeks and then they go on that measurements. Anyway I will wait and see what her story is. Also she says if I dont go into labour on my due date she will induce me, also I will wait and see closer to the time.
It's summer here in SA, as we are in the southern hemisphere and all you girls are in the nothern hempishere.
So hello to everyone!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Babyshoes!! :hi:

Are you on our list already?

Lucky for you being summer, it's pouring down here!


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi Babyshoes :)

Congrats on girl no.4! :happydance: such a quick labour too

Mmm crisp sandwich sounds yummy!


----------



## juless

Congrats on another little girl being born!!
What a morning so far! I got a call from my husband that on his drive to school one of our car's tire's busted so we have to replace it. Turns out they have to order in a tire for our vehicle and it won't be here for a week! We'll just have a spare till then.. There goes $200! Plus we need to put winter tires on in a month or so as well..


----------



## Soos

ellaandcallum
huge congrats!!! xx


----------



## BabyShoes

brunettebimbo said:


> Are you on our list already?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes Brunettebimbo, I am on the list somewhere, but it's at the end part of the month, still so long. In 5 days time LO can come whenever he wants to.
> 
> The nursery is sorted and everything else is ready and waiting. I just moved the last piece of furniture into the nursery so everything is set. I still have one load of washing to do, but its bigger clothes ( 3-6 months) so that makes no difference and hubby still has to install the pole in the cupboard for the clothes as the cupboard is a bit full. People gave me heaps of clothes!
> I will take some photos of the nursery sometime this weekend and post them on here.
> 
> I want to go on a road trip tomorrow to Knysna as this will be one of the last weekends we have to ourselves (not that I am moaning). It's a bit far, but there are hospitals along the route should anything go wrong. Obviously we can still do these kind of things when Lo is here, but with a little more effort.
> I can wait to start doing stuff when LO is here, like going to zoo's, the beach and all other stuff you never think about doing. It will be nice to do kids stuff and actually have an excuse to do them. :shipw::icecream::bike:
> 
> I have to think of something to make for supper, I have to cook the spinach I bought 2 days ago, so maybe a spinach and chicken bake...mmmm any ideas?


----------



## Hann79

ellaandcallum said:


> Just a quick announcement to say I had my little girl Macy on 30 September at 05:07am weighing 7lb 8oz after a sweep with my community midwife that day. Labour 2hrs 37mins! I will post my birth story when I am feeling more with it. All's well with both of us, although I am feeling very sore in my back.

Congratulations!! share out the labour dust xxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats and well done ellaandcallum, welcome to the world Macy.


----------



## MadamRose

I suvived the party, actually i quite enjoyed it :D and it kept me nice and busy and had tired me out, i hopefully will get some sleep tonight with me being nice and tired.


----------



## veganmum2be

glad you enjoyed the party due1 :D hopefully you'll get a good sleep then pop in the morning :lol: :dust: xxx

& congrats to ellaandcallum!


----------



## MadamRose

thanks vegan, everyone keeps telling me to hang on to 10/10/10 no thanks i dont really wanna be over due :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe yeah people keep saying they hope i have him 10.10.10 ...it would be a cool birthday :lol: but i dont think his room will be finnished then :lol: so nooo!

its my birthday on the 14th my mum wants him to come then...i keep telling people to stop demanding dates as i have no control, but they dont seem to grasp it/shut up!!

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean :haha: some one also said today they think baby will come on the 6th or the 8th, i said the 6th would be nice its the day im due :haha: yes like i have like a 5% chance so it really aint gonna happen


----------



## Hann79

veganmum2be said:


> hehe yeah people keep saying they hope i have him 10.10.10 ...it would be a cool birthday :lol: but i dont think his room will be finnished then :lol: so nooo!
> 
> its my birthday on the 14th my mum wants him to come then...i keep telling people to stop demanding dates as i have no control, but they dont seem to grasp it/shut up!!
> 
> xx

lol same here hun!! I have orders to have baby on monday, wednesday, 10th, 14th, 17th not allowed to be 18th(!) due to hubbies mum and dads anniversary but as both are re married would bring memories...apparently, and 20th!! I'm guessing pickle will come when she's ready but they don't get that!! lol!!:haha: people eh?? xx


----------



## veganmum2be

Hann79 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> hehe yeah people keep saying they hope i have him 10.10.10 ...it would be a cool birthday :lol: but i dont think his room will be finnished then :lol: so nooo!
> 
> its my birthday on the 14th my mum wants him to come then...i keep telling people to stop demanding dates as i have no control, but they dont seem to grasp it/shut up!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol same here hun!! I have orders to have baby on monday, wednesday, 10th, 14th, 17th not allowed to be 18th(!) due to hubbies mum and dads anniversary but as both are re married would bring memories...apparently, and 20th!! I'm guessing pickle will come when she's ready but they don't get that!! lol!!:haha: people eh?? xxClick to expand...

:haha: what i find most funny is the people that are dead set about the dates hes coming, to the point they have booked holidays for it, have all had babies themselves none of which arrived on time :lol: must forget :shrug: 
they look at me confused when i mention its actulay more unlikely he will arrive on his due date exactly! :dohh:

turning my callendar over today gave me a weird butterflys-in-the-tummy feeling, was so weird, like it hit me that i'm actualy really close!

eek!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

I was jsut liek you vegan i was so excited to turn over the calander but it gave me butterflies :D


----------



## BeanieBaby

ellaandcallum said:


> Just a quick announcement to say I had my little girl Macy on 30 September at 05:07am weighing 7lb 8oz after a sweep with my community midwife that day. Labour 2hrs 37mins! I will post my birth story when I am feeling more with it. All's well with both of us, although I am feeling very sore in my back.

Congratulations! :happydance: 

So nice to hear all the announcements coming and this is just the start! Good luck for Sunday Newt. 

BB and M2K sorry to hear you've both been suffering with the old ankles too, mine are ridiculous this eve! Everyone keeps saying how neat my bump is and how small I look to be due next wk but i've put on 2.5 stone so said I reckon it must have all gone to my legs, ankles and feet! The lack of shoes is doing my head in and all my socks re so tight they cut off the circulation!

Glad you've had a bit of a result on the car front BB, what a saga! 

Well done for surviving the party Due1, just think you'll be able to enlist some help now for your LO's 1st b'day party in return! 

xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

veganmum2be said:


> hehe yeah people keep saying they hope i have him 10.10.10 ...it would be a cool birthday :lol: but i dont think his room will be finnished then :lol: so nooo!
> 
> its my birthday on the 14th my mum wants him to come then...i keep telling people to stop demanding dates as i have no control, but they dont seem to grasp it/shut up!!
> 
> xx

I totally know what you mean, my mom wants me to have it on the 14th or the 15th cause she can make it, my brother wants the 25th cause thats his birthday, OH's grandmother took her vacation starting the 25th so she says any time after that, one friend wants the 26th cause thats her birthday, and another friend wants Nov. 1st for her birthday. I have no control over what he wants to do. Plus I don't want to have him on anyones birthday, cause I want him to have his own special day.


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm soo angry, OH practically acts like I don't exist anymore. For the last 3 weeks everyday he has had friends over. And then he goes on these guys night out things. And when I asked him for a date night, we didn't do anything we rented movies he wanted to watch, and we went grocery shopping for food I had to make, and friends still came over. Yesterday was his day off and he said that it would be just the 2 of us, WRONG, he had twice as many friends over. And today after he got off work I was soo anxious to see him and he went straight to his friends house and picked him up without even coming home first, then they left again, so I'm alone yet again. I just can't wait till I have my little boy in my arms, cause I know he'll always be happy to see me, and with him I won't ever be alone.


----------



## MommyKC

BIG congrats ellaandcallum on your little girl! :cloud9:

Well, today was my last day of work. So I am officially DONE! Now I can relax, and plug away at some chores I want to finish up... and basically just wait for Miss Alora to arrive. :D What a GREAT feeling! Ahhhhh. :yipee:

I hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## juless

CaseyCakes said:


> I'm soo angry, OH practically acts like I don't exist anymore. For the last 3 weeks everyday he has had friends over. And then he goes on these guys night out things. And when I asked him for a date night, we didn't do anything we rented movies he wanted to watch, and we went grocery shopping for food I had to make, and friends still came over. Yesterday was his day off and he said that it would be just the 2 of us, WRONG, he had twice as many friends over. And today after he got off work I was soo anxious to see him and he went straight to his friends house and picked him up without even coming home first, then they left again, so I'm alone yet again. I just can't wait till I have my little boy in my arms, cause I know he'll always be happy to see me, and with him I won't ever be alone.

Aw, that's awful Casey! Can you try to sit down with him and have a serious talk about it? Tell him that you need things to change?


----------



## Hann79

veganmum2be said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> hehe yeah people keep saying they hope i have him 10.10.10 ...it would be a cool birthday :lol: but i dont think his room will be finnished then :lol: so nooo!
> 
> its my birthday on the 14th my mum wants him to come then...i keep telling people to stop demanding dates as i have no control, but they dont seem to grasp it/shut up!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol same here hun!! I have orders to have baby on monday, wednesday, 10th, 14th, 17th not allowed to be 18th(!) due to hubbies mum and dads anniversary but as both are re married would bring memories...apparently, and 20th!! I'm guessing pickle will come when she's ready but they don't get that!! lol!!:haha: people eh?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: what i find most funny is the people that are dead set about the dates hes coming, to the point they have booked holidays for it, have all had babies themselves none of which arrived on time :lol: must forget :shrug:
> they look at me confused when i mention its actulay more unlikely he will arrive on his due date exactly! :dohh:
> 
> turning my callendar over today gave me a weird butterflys-in-the-tummy feeling, was so weird, like it hit me that i'm actualy really close!
> 
> eek!! :happydance:Click to expand...

My 8 year old son thinks baby is coming tomorrow, but don't know why, think I may finish off my nesting after a cuppa or 2 just in case!! lol, saying that though I have had a thought that baby will come on 14th as I had a very strong dream early on and as I had also had a dream about my sis in law getting engaged in New York on holiday this weekend AND ITS ACTUALLY HAPPENED TODAY, I'm thinking thats what might just happen!! Woke up to the news this morning!!
I'm so pleased that I have a definite date for babys birthday if I don't go into labour before as have to have a c section, which sucks but at least I have the latest date xxx


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> I'm soo angry, OH practically acts like I don't exist anymore. For the last 3 weeks everyday he has had friends over. And then he goes on these guys night out things. And when I asked him for a date night, we didn't do anything we rented movies he wanted to watch, and we went grocery shopping for food I had to make, and friends still came over. Yesterday was his day off and he said that it would be just the 2 of us, WRONG, he had twice as many friends over. And today after he got off work I was soo anxious to see him and he went straight to his friends house and picked him up without even coming home first, then they left again, so I'm alone yet again. I just can't wait till I have my little boy in my arms, cause I know he'll always be happy to see me, and with him I won't ever be alone.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun, thats not fair, show him the comments on here and he will be able to see that its not just your opinion, you need support and cuddles. Don't forget we are always here xxxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Juless- I have talked to him about it... a lot and he says he's gonna spend more time with me but he hasn't yet. 

Hann- Thanks, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you ladies to talk to.

So I'm almost done with the nursery, all except painting and assembling the crib, tbh I'm not in a hurry, I have a bassinet which will be in my room where he will sleep, a cradle, and a hammock, so I'm not too worried about it till he's a bit older. Still not sure on my theme it has a bit of both, pirates or guitars. I like pirates and music, and OH likes music and guitars lol. It might just have both lol.


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> Juless- I have talked to him about it... a lot and he says he's gonna spend more time with me but he hasn't yet.
> 
> Hann- Thanks, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you ladies to talk to.
> 
> So I'm almost done with the nursery, all except painting and assembling the crib, tbh I'm not in a hurry, I have a bassinet which will be in my room where he will sleep, a cradle, and a hammock, so I'm not too worried about it till he's a bit older. Still not sure on my theme it has a bit of both, pirates or guitars. I like pirates and music, and OH likes music and guitars lol. It might just have both lol.

:flower: Hope things get better soon hun!! xxx


----------



## starsunshine

hi all, 1day over and already burst into tears! When's he going to come? I'm tired of being pregnant and want him in my arms. What am I going to be like if I get to 13days over?????


----------



## mummyconfused

starsunshine said:


> hi all, 1day over and already burst into tears! When's he going to come? I'm tired of being pregnant and want him in my arms. What am I going to be like if I get to 13days over?????

I feel for you hun, im only 36wks and I want to meet my prince!!!


----------



## juless

I'm full term today! SO EXCITED!!!! :D


----------



## DrMum

Congrats juless!!! Any day now....!!!

Can I just say Im getting so narky with everyone - even people who dont really know me - ringing, emailing and texting to see "if I'm still here". I know its really petty, but I'm having a bloody baby not scheduling my exit from this world. And all I ever want to say is "yeah well we had the baby but thought we wouldnt tell anyone"........Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

And......breathe..........:)

OK I'm better now. :flower:


----------



## DrMum

OMG and just to tip me over the edge my next door neighbour (you know, the one who told me she thinks pregnant women look "grotesque") has just come out to ask me if I've had the baby yet. This is after watching me waddle to the bins and back looking heavily pregnant........ IS IT ME??????????????

You know I think I might be feeling a little hormonal today :haha:

Back on planet reality, I'm going to put the final bits in my hospital bag and do some deep breathing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you're all having better days than me :) :)


----------



## juless

I'm planning on finishing up my hospital bag today as well. First though heading to town to get things for my baby shower next weekend and maybe rest a bit with my feet up as they are already so swollen!


----------



## KittyVentura

So I'm due tomorrow and have no signs that the baby is even close to wanting out. Little bugger. 

Why doesn't he want to come and meet us yet?

xxx


----------



## aurora

Oh I've had people do that too lately! "What did you have a boy or a girl?" 
Uhm.. shes a girl. *points to belly* 
I know I don't look that huge but come onnnn.


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha:

Someone did that to me the other day as well.... Had the nerve to ask me if I had my baby yet... HOLY CRAP! Are you serious??? My belly is sooo huge... I swear he had to be joking... but he wasn't. But his wife turned 3 shades of red when he asked :haha:

Anywho's....

My mom finally flew in, and I think I lost my mucus plug on the drive to pick her up.
& OMGAH... for the past 3 days, I have been hurting REALLY BAD. They aren't contractions... because it is a constant ache. Mainly when I'm driving for over 15 minutes or walking around. It feels like my baby is trying to force her head out! Or like I ball is being squeezed trying to burst. I don't have a clue what a contraction is. & These last for 30 minutes at a time and reappear a good 5-10 minutes later. 

Wednesday I was 2cm, and they check me again monday, I won't be suprised if they say I'm 4cm dialated. I'm in constant pain.

What is everyone else feeling?


----------



## CaseyCakes

I can't believe the way people act sometimes, they can just be so rude. The only rude comments have been really ignorant actually, I have blue and pink hair and for some reason some people think having colorful hair means I'm not going to be a good mom, like I color all my parental skills away. Oh well, I take it with a grain of salt. 

Only a couple more days till I'm full term, even though my doctor keeps telling me 38 weeks is what he considers full term, but I'm ok with my little man making his appearance anyday after 37 weeks! I'm soo ready, I've never been soo excited for anything in my whole life! 

Hope all ladies and bumps and even some babies now, are doing great!


----------



## Newt4

Last day being pregnant. Hmmm what to do


----------



## Hann79

Newt4 said:


> Last day being pregnant. Hmmm what to do

Best of luck sweetie :thumbup: xxx


----------



## DrMum

Hey newt
hope you're feeling well - just wanted to send best of british for tomorrow and we'll all be thinking of you!!! Sending love Ali xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well tomorrow newt.
i cant beleive my baby girl is due in just 4days :D no real signs of her coming though


----------



## CaseyCakes

Goodluck Newt!

So while cleaning my house I started getting BH contractions, the more I cleaned the worse they got, then I got a horrible one while vaccuuming, so I stopped thinking it was real contractions, sat down and they stopped. Wishful thinking I guess lol.


----------



## veganmum2be

goodluck newt! :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

I feel like someone has made me do gynastics or somethign, my back feels like its been broken :( its horrible. i dont think i will be gettign much sleep tonight


----------



## going_crazy

Due#1-2010 said:


> I feel like someone has made me do gynastics or somethign, my back feels like its been broken :( its horrible. i dont think i will be gettign much sleep tonight

That _might_ be a sign for early labour hun? If so, I wish you luck! xxxx

Newt - enjoy your last day being pregnant (if you can!) And lots of luck for your induction, hope it all goes smoothly for you xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hmmm doubt it'll lead to anything but have agonising back pain and some pretty strong contractions atm. Gonna head to bed shortly hoping it leads to something.

Newt - Goodluck for tomorrow xx


----------



## going_crazy

KittyVentura said:


> Hmmm doubt it'll lead to anything but have agonising back pain and some pretty strong contractions atm. Gonna head to bed shortly hoping it leads to something.
> 
> Newt - Goodluck for tomorrow xx

Good luck anyway hun....... you never know you may not get much sleep tonight! xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Newt - Good luck tomorrow! I will be thinking of you!
And good luck to anyone else who might go into labour tonight! :hugs: Fingers crossed, SOMEONE has to go soon! :D

I've been feeling alot of pressure lately, nothing new, but it's definitely getting more intense. I'm still expecting this baby to stay put until minimum 39 weeks but I am for sure feeling the aches and pains more and more. And BH contractions are getting more painful too. Nothing unbearable, just feeling them more. :shrug:

I just have a few little extra's to toss in my hospital bag and it will be done. Mostly a going home outfit and some snacks. And then I will basically be just cleaning the house and relaxing until she decides to come. But like I said, she's not allowed until 38 weeks! :haha: It will be nice just relaxing and waiting though. The first time, I hated waiting... it felt like forever. But this time, I am sooo patient. I know she will be here in 4ish weeks no matter WHAT (will be induced by 41 weeks) so that's not long at all. :nope: She can take her time, I have my first little munchkin to keep me occupied until then. ;)


----------



## Newt4

Thanks guys.


----------



## starsunshine

Good luck for today Newt. I am slightly jealous!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Soo sleepy... I've been up since 4 and haven't been able to fall back asleep, just couldn't get comfortable after OH left for work. I want to try and take a nap but will probably sleep till noon. Bleh this blows.


----------



## juless

I woke up to a very sore lower back and my stomach muscles are ACHING so much! Going to relax and have some RLT.


----------



## KittyVentura

Surprise surprise... pains from last night turned out to be nothing.

Stubborn baby. It's officially time to come out now!!


----------



## juless

Congrats on your due date!! Let's hope he decides to give up being stubborn and come out for you soon!


----------



## DrMum

Happy due date KV!!! Heres hoping LO decides to get a wriggle on for you!!! xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Happy due date KV :) fxd youre in the 5 % of people that give birth on there date ! 

Good luck those feeling aches and pains woohoo i get sooo excited conming onto this thread now to see if anyone else has popped !!! 

NEWT Probably too late but good luck for today hun thinking of you :hugs: 

Im so achy and tired today :cry: been out shopping all day trying to find some storage to put all of babys things in and it still isnt all sorted yet ARGH lol think ive over done it a little ive beenb gettin pains and aches like stitch in my bump all day think im gonna go and have a nice nap while OH plays x box :haha:

xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies. I think I'll feel better when today is done with xx


----------



## Hann79

KittyVentura said:


> Surprise surprise... pains from last night turned out to be nothing.
> 
> Stubborn baby. It's officially time to come out now!!

Sweetie I'm getting this too, its horrible. Having a day off of worrying about it today but the day is still going horribly slowly!! Good luck hunni xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Happy due date Kitty! I hope your little man makes an appearance soon. As hard as it is to wait, just think... he's going to be here VERY soon whether he likes it or not! :lol:


----------



## KittyVentura

ANyone heard from Newt? Hope her and baby are thriving xx


----------



## MommyKC

I haven't heard but I imagine she's pretty busy! Either still in labour or busy with her new little peanut! :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Blah, today I've had back aches and lower abdomen pain, along with nausea all day. Everytime I eat it gets worse. I think I'm going to bed early tonight. Hope all ladies are doing ok!


----------



## MommyKC

Sorry to hear that Casey. :( Maybe it means something??? ;)
Have a good sleep! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Here is a late Good luck Newt... I'm sure you've had your baby by now. :D
And Hope all of you ladies that are due get into labor soon!

I get my second sweep today... AH! I'm not looking forward to that. :(
I don't like those things! Icky. All weekend I've been hurting sooo bad! So I'm hoping that I'm a little more dialated. *crosses fingers* :D

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe I haven't been on since Friday and no-one has had their baby! :rofl:

It's still Sunday where Newt is so she may not have had her baby yet, I keep checking Facebook but nothing!

KV don't forget to text me when the little man makes an appearance!

I wrote my list of contact numbers last night and put you both on it...Hubby was like "Can you write Bump Buddy next to it or I'll have no idea who it is!" :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My sickness has come back :sick: I feel yack :( I also have an upset stomach too! This really sucks :(


----------



## Hann79

So fed up, another night of contractions that led to............ NOTHING!! A BFN = Big Fat Nothing!! lol. So off for a long walk to tescosand then lots more housecleaning, although i worry that I will rub holes in cupboards and floors soon!!
XX


----------



## starsunshine

brunettebimbo said:


> My sickness has come back :sick: I feel yack :( I also have an upset stomach too! This really sucks :(

U poor thing, I know how this feels and it's horrible. 

I really have itchy feet to meet my baby but he's just so comfy he's not even bothering to make the right signs!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

I keep gettng a really bad back at the end of the evening thinking its gonna lead to something. Then once ive gone to bed i always wake up and its nothing :(

Only 2 days until due look like we have a lot of stubborn babies


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sure does!

I feel weird today, just not right, I think I'm getting a cold again!
My bump feels bruised, especially at the bottom and my throats killing along with sickness and an upset stomach!!

Hann come clean mine if you want :D


----------



## trumpetbum

Glad to see I'm not the only one having a moan :hug: 

I'm having quite a prolonged BH/prodromal labour stage which I've never had before to my recollection. Last twice it was just boom, contractions albeit one was a long labour but it was LABOUR not this crap :lol: Spent 3 hours in the bath last night just reading and topping it up to keep it warm so that I din't have to sit and be crampy all night. Bliss! Cramps are back this morning but thank heavens it's Monday and the kids are at school so I can relax. Few paracetamol and keep busy I think.


----------



## CaseyCakes

So got into bed last night and immediately I was in pain, OH was snoring and hogging the bed. After many attempts of trying to fall asleep I got soo frustrated it brought me to tears. So I grabbed my pillow and went to his side of the bed (he was practically on mine) and it was amazing I fell asleep right away. I did wake up to hips hurting but soo glad I got some sleep, I might just trade places with him from now on. Lol. 

Before October started it seemed like we were getting all kinds of babies born, but since October is here and due dates are coming, it's been quiet and no new babies! What's up with that, I would have thought a few of you would have had yours by now.

Well maybe they're being stubborn, Much love to all the ladies and babies out there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I feel like a right moany bum at the moment and still have 19 days until due day!! 

I have starting being crampy each day so that's a start! Last week I had nothing!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Oh I'm 37 weeks today! Hello Full Term!


----------



## Steffyxx

Deffinatley stubborn babies lol 

Casey that sounds like a plan i am on a mission to steal OHs side of the bed tonight:haha:

Dont believe ive only got 17 days until my due date :wacko: cmon ladies give me hope i dont want to be overdue ! LOL ! think we should meet up for a curry and pineapple party :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Happy 37 weeks:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't do curry!! :shock: I had one the other night and boy did I pay for it! Don't fancy that whilst I'm in labour!! :lol:


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies!

Not being funny or anything, but I'm so glad there are others having a right old moan!! :haha:
I just feel completely fed up and I'm questioning the decisions I have made - for example..... because I was diagnosed with GD, they wanted me to be induced at 38 weeks.... If I had agreed to this, I would already have baby by now! Am I just daft wanting to go to due date to try for a natural labour???? :dohh:

I had a sweep last Weds which was a complete disaster as my cervix was too posterior and all that happened was that it kinda hurt, and it made me bleed slightly :( I have another one this Weds, so really really pinning my hopes on this one. If not, I have to go into hospital on Fri with the view of them either breaking my waters (if possible) or giving me a c-section (erm.... NO!!!!!!)

So, that's my moan over and done with...... hope life goes smoothly for everyone else :flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm seeing my midwife on Monday at 38+2....I'm going to mention a sweep but I bet she won't :(


----------



## Steffyxx

Going crazy youre not mad for wanting a natural birth at all !! good luck for youre next sweep im sure things will work out for you :) 

BB oo never thought about that :wacko: not nice for the midwife im sure haha ! 

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

So girls what can we do to encourage these babies out!!?


----------



## Steffyxx

Tbh i dont think anything actually works other than keeping active and walking around which im FAR too lazy to do atm lol ive even just texted my mum at work for her to bring me a jiffy envelope back so i wont have to walk to the shop:blush: looks like lewis will be in there forever then oops ! Have you all been trying things ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:
My friend had her little girl 1 day early and said it was due to he keeping active, long walks, cleaning etc.

I really can't be arsed but I know i really should do if I don't want to be pregnant until the bitter end! :lol:

I'm thinking I might take the dog for a really long walk but then I'm thinking what if i go into labour? :shock:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried sex...apparently doggy with your bum right up and your head right down is the best according to my sisters midwife!

That's about it really!

I've been drinking my RLT, bouncing on my ball and inserting EPO vaginally (sorry TMI) but I doubt any of it is making a difference!


----------



## MadamRose

I have one postive thing that isnt a moan, i lost my 3rd plug yesterday (still lossing a bit today) its loads more then the last two times so hoping it might mean things will start soon ( as i know it could mean another 2 weeks, but hoping it means any day now)


----------



## CaseyCakes

I haven't been trying anything since today I'm 37 weeks, but I'm definately trying now. I was reading in the my What to expect when your expecting and they said that nipple stimulation for 30 minutes on each is suppose to jumpstart things, it's worth a try.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed!!

I haven't had anything like that yet!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O yeh I tried playing with my nipples, they leaked loads but that was about it! :rofl:


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol exactly youll be stuck in a field on youre own and unless youre dog is lassy i doubt hell be of great help ! :haha: i hope i get lucky like youre friend one day early would suit me just fine :)

Im kinda suprised no one on this forum is freaking out more about the birth and how painful its going to be i have suprised myself though tbh and dont really care long as bubs is happy and healthy :cloud9: cant wait to see what he looks like as i didnt have a 4d scan so have no idea !


----------



## brunettebimbo

No the birth doesn't bother me at all!

Hahaha I know could you imagine? She is a labrador so I'm pretty sure she would be good. IF and if being the word I do decide to go for a walk I will let Hubby know where I'm going :rofl:


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm not freaked out by the birth at all, I think I'm pretty prepared, I just want to meet Avery and see his face and hold him.


----------



## starsunshine

I've kept active (sort of, I am overdue!!!!!) and nothing. On that note, just about to go for a walk. I've been bouncing on my ball, rlt (disgusting!), DTD, walking, cooking, ironing, general housework . . . Ah well, off for my walk then. Hopefully it'll start something but not holding my breath.


----------



## Steffyxx

Im hoping little one makes an apperance before halloween because ive bought him this is newborn https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/skeleton-all-in-one/GEM48472,default,pd.html :) 

Only 2 days till youre due date phillipa so you never know might mean the start of things for you fxd !! 

xx


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm not scared of the birth at all, having done it twice before and being prepared this time around I am looking forward to delivering him tbh. I think if you can let go f the fear it helps a lot.


----------



## trumpetbum

Steffyxx said:


> Im hoping little one makes an apperance before halloween because ive bought him this is newborn https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/skeleton-all-in-one/GEM48472,default,pd.html :)
> 
> Only 2 days till youre due date phillipa so you never know might mean the start of things for you fxd !!
> 
> xx

That's so cute, i was going to buy it but went for the pumpkin. I took it home and my dd2 asked me why I was dressing the baby up as a carrot. SO I'm taking it back and getting the Tesco pumpkin outfit instead. Bloody kids..has noone taught her to lie nicely to pregnant folk yet :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I had a surprise baby shower on Friday and someone bought him a pumpkin babygrow from Asda...I hope he is here to wear it :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hubby just rang "I'm coming home to have some dinner with my lovely beautiful wife......do you reckon you could make yourself scarce?" :rofl: God that man makes me laugh!! I love him so much! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> It sure does!
> 
> I feel weird today, just not right, I think I'm getting a cold again!
> My bump feels bruised, especially at the bottom and my throats killing along with sickness and an upset stomach!!
> 
> Hann come clean mine if you want :D

LOL, haven't even managed mine yet, I had coffee with the girls instead haha!!
Upset stomach could well be the "clea out" before labour hun, think of it as a good sign xxx


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? I am fine, but got an irritating cold from hubby. I wont be able to breathe if I go into labour, so LO must wait for this cold to go away.
Am I the only one not wanting to clean something?


----------



## KittyVentura

I've tried tempting my baby out with cake, the promise of lots more cake to come and even sitting with my legs spread over a welcome mat. He is definitely NOT getting the hint!

I don't feel even a little bit fed up though. It's definitely easier now he's late. I didn't want him to be late period... so until yesterday was wound up about him "Not being late". Now he's late I don't really care how late his is... and it wont be long until I get induced so I have a much clearer countdown now.

My bet is he arrives on Friday the 8th. He better be a good size now as I made a decision to take anything NB out of my hospital bag and just take 0-3 now!

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling splendid :D xx


----------



## starsunshine

yum cake! Might just go get myself some. My walk was lovely but didn't help baby come out :haha:


----------



## juless

Had such a terrible night! I woke up a few times with terrible lower back pain. The last time I woke up it was coming in waves and when I got up for the bathroom at one point I got a wicked pain in my cervix that doubled me over! It lasted for a little while until I could hobble back to bed. Couldn't fall asleep for so long cause of the back pain! I had an urge to get up and do some cleaning and finish my hospital bag, but luckily fell back asleep. I really thought something could be happening! Baby was also moving really low, around my belly button. I still feel terrible this morning - back is still aching, pelvis is so sore I can barely walk. Just generally feeling awful.. I hope this means something is going on in there!


----------



## aurora

KittyVentura said:


> and even sitting with my legs spread over a welcome mat.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

KV you make me laugh!! :rofl:

Hann I hope so but I doubt it!

I've been really crampy and keep getting shooting pains down there all weekend and have a sore back, I'm guessing he is getting ready!

Went for a walk with the dog and Hubby before, we where walking on the slope on the field and it was like sludge, Hubby said you ok there and grabbed my hand next minute whoosh down I went, I managed to stop my arse hitting the mud but couldn't stop laughing! Just before that Keira (our dog) had run past me through a sludgy puddle of mud and I got mud all over my face! :rofl: That is the funniest walk I've been on in a while!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and BabyShoes, I don't really want to clean but force myself too! :lol: I would much rather sit on BnB! :D


----------



## DrMum

hey girlies

so many of us are just cooked to a turn now, we're going to wake up one of these days and everyone will have delivered on the same day ( should we try and stagger it if we're in the same areas??? Bed capacity etc?? :))

Oh Man I've had such a crappy weekend with so much stress from a neighbour situation I cant even find the energy to start explaining it in full. Last night I just couldnt stop crying - think I was just so tired which didnt help, but you know when it just feels like everything is suddenly too much and even trying to think about it is not manageable.

Deep breaths... anyway hows everyone doing? No progress with me. Sweep is booked for wed and reflexology for thursday as a back up plan!! Trying hard to focus on what an amazing few weeks of life this will be and not to get bogged down in the other stuff. Easier said than done though!!! 

Looking forward to seeing some birth stories on here soon! :)


----------



## juless

Now I feel stupid.. I feel kinda sick because I made an egg for my aunt for her breakfast (my job is to look after her) and it smelled so good I had to make myself two eggs. Ate them even though I wasn't really hungry and now I feel sick. I do that too much - crave foods when I'm not hungry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad, feeling better than I did this morning. I'm still crampy, I feel just like I do just before a period!

Is anyone else REALLY tired yet when you go to bed you can't really sleep? I'm fed up of getting up at 4am, having a bath at about 6.30, going back to bed and then getting up at 9.30. Why can't I just sleep, my silly body has no idea, it should be making the most of sleep before baby arrives not depriving me! :lol:


----------



## DrMum

Has anyone heard how Newt is doing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a Bumpkin in labour :) Luscious09

I keep checking Newts Facebook but no updates yet!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Posted this if any of you want to keep your eye on it? :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/429156-come-then-girls-worked-you.html


----------



## juless

Yay! Another lady in labor! It's about time we get another October baby around here, hehe! BB, thanks for posting that thread - I'll be reading through it later and trying some of those things! For now though, have to try to get some parcels ready to mail out and get the baby shower games/prizes ready for Saturday. It would have been so nice to have one of my friends throw my baby shower, but instead I have to make sure the house is clean, bake brownies, and spend my own money on everything for it..  Kinda annoying, but oh well - it'll still be really fun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No problem! I taking any tips I get :rofl:

So anyone think I've dropped?

35+6


And today (Full Term Bump :happydance:)
37+2


----------



## juless

It definitely looks like you dropped to me! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ouch! I've just hoovered the stairs and my back is now killing!!


----------



## Twiglet

You've defo dropped! :) :dance: 

And period pains / pains like before a period are a good sign :)


----------



## starsunshine

yeah definatelt dropped. I've been having period like cramps for 3wks now. I hope it means something as well!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi gals!

Sounds like lots of us are getting impatient. It does get really hard towards the end. Im not even considering pressuring Ali to be out before 38 weeks, so I still have a week and a half before Im even going to try anything.
I have been pretty active though. Not THAT active but I do have a 22 month old who has tonnes of energy, so she keeps me pretty busy.

Im not scared of labour at all either. :shrug: Then again, I've done it... but I was even telling my midwife the other day that I am EXCITED to go through it. It's such an amazing, exciting, empowering experience. I can't wait! :lol:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Juless-I had to throw my own baby shower, It was a lot to do, but it was a lot fun to do, I cooked tons of food and everything. I liked throwing my own baby shower, cause I knew it was the way I wanted.

Just made some cinnamon rolls, they were soo good. I stuffed myself silly with them. So I'm going to start trying to give things a jumpstart, I'm becoming impatient.


----------



## MommyKC

Mmmmm cinnamon rolls *drool*

I would like to start pressuring her to be out, but Im not that impatient this time. I know how insane my life is going to be once she gets here (having a toddler and all) and Im still technically on "vacation" from work until October 15th, when my maternity leave actually starts (the 18th) so she isn't allowed out before then! :haha: With my first, I wanted her out ASAP but this time, I know what I'm in for... so she can stay in there a couple weeks yet, fine by me! :D
I'm worried though, because of Murphy's law... the fact that I want her to stay put a while longer... hopefully doesn't make her come out sooner! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

I've just realised a good side to baby not being here yet. I get to watch another episode of the Inbetweeners in peace. Woooo xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

OH will be home in 30 min so I'm gonna see if he will go on a walk with me, if not I'll take Roxas (my doggie). It's such a beautiful day out, finally it's not hot anymore. That's the disadvantage of living in the south. So I also started doing the nipple stimulation, they say 30 min on each everyday is supposed to release oxytocin to get your body ready, crosses fingers. I don't know where to find RLT where I live. Also started doing perineal massage (spelling?). Anything else you ladies are doing to speed things up?


----------



## juless

CaseyCakes, do you have a Bulk Barn where you live? That's where I get my RLT! :) I would like to do perineal massage, but seeing as I struggle just to wipe after using the bathroom, I don't think I could reach!


----------



## subaru555

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm fed up of getting up at 4am, having a bath at about 6.30, going back to bed and then getting up at 9.30. :lol:

Aww I'm so jealous, I'm in bed from 1130, sleep about 12 I'm guessing then I'm up from about 1 till 6 or 7 then up for work at 845 9 am.

I'm realllllly tired but I'm just so uncomfortable.


----------



## aurora

omg you ladies are making me feel extreeeemlely lucky in the sleep department! I sleep awesome most of the time, down around 10/10:30 and up 6 or 6:30... up to pee quickly 2 or 3 times but right back to sleep. I have the odd 4 am day but its not usually hard to deal with as I sleep so good the rest of the time!
My girl has always slept all night, heres to the hope she keeps that schedule!


----------



## KittyVentura

Did anyone watch Inbetweeners? I nearly died from laughing so much!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Juless-No theres not, not even sure what that is lol.

So OH is spending time with friends...like always, so he was too busy to go for a walk with me, so me and Roxas went for the walk. Started getting cramps on my way back, but I'm sure they're nothing. Me and OH are having issues and I can't handle it right now. Why now? I'm soo close to having this baby and really hate dealing with all of this. Hopefully he'll come to his senses.


----------



## MommyKC

CaseyCakes said:


> I don't know where to find RLT where I live.

I got mine from a grocery store. Its called Metro (same as A&P). :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile........ I gave birth to my son on 9/26 and he weighed 7lbs 14oz. I'm attaching a picture and will write up a birth story when I can find a little more time.
 



Attached Files:







Beau.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommyKC

Awww congrats Wantabelly!!! He's gorgeous! :cloud9: And what a good sized boy for being a couple weeks early! :thumbup:


----------



## juless

CONGRATS!! He is utterly gorgeous! What a beautiful little boy!! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

WantaBelly he is gorgeous!!! :D

I've updated on this thread and the parenting thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-parenting-thread.html

KV I don't watch inbetweeners, I probably should though the amount of people that rave on about it on Facebook! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Update on Newt - As far as I can see from what is on Facebook she is waiting to be induced again tomorrow morning and hospital food sucks! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Im hoping little one makes an apperance before halloween because ive bought him this is newborn https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/skeleton-all-in-one/GEM48472,default,pd.html :)
> 
> Only 2 days till youre due date phillipa so you never know might mean the start of things for you fxd !!
> 
> xx

Well at the moment she seesm to be comfy doing her make-up or something, only 1 day until due now and no sign of baby Chloe :( how did i know i would be the 1st ever to go overdue :cry:



MommyKC said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Sounds like lots of us are getting impatient. It does get really hard towards the end. Im not even considering pressuring Ali to be out before 38 weeks, so I still have a week and a half before Im even going to try anything.
> I have been pretty active though. Not THAT active but I do have a 22 month old who has tonnes of energy, so she keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> Im not scared of labour at all either. :shrug: Then again, I've done it... but I was even telling my midwife the other day that I am EXCITED to go through it. It's such an amazing, exciting, empowering experience. I can't wait! :lol:

I think i need to start pressuring Chloe lol, 1 day until due and no signs of her, i think i might look and BB's thread to see if i can get this little girl moving

Wanna belly your son is so cute congrats :thumbup:


----------



## starsunshine

Congrats wantabelly. How gorgeous is your little man?! 

I get my rlt from hollad and barrats if that helps.

I also went for a second walk last night once OH had come home so I did 2 hour long walks and I'm still here!!!!!! Might have to try the nipple stimulation later! I know I'm getting very impatient but he's so heavy in my belly, I'm so uncomfy.


----------



## MadamRose

Star im getting really uncomfy too its horrible, i cant even sit on the sofa and eat my dinner as the plate doesnt fit on my lap :haha:

I dont have a clue what to try, as i tried walking and bouncing on my ball and DTD. and non of them seem to work and they are what i see as they most natural ways.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like we have some stubborn babies!

I believe it's true what they say though, a baby will not come until it's ready.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i agree BB, its just annoying when people didnt expect you to go much past 37 weeks let alone overdue :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Little lady wanted to show them different! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes little lady did, now mummy is getting annoyed with little lady she has proved her point enough :dohh: i know i would have been alright to book to go to theatre with my mum and sister tonight, it was booked about 2 months ago and i decided against it with it being the day before due, now i iwsh i would have booked to go as well


----------



## brunettebimbo

She would probably come tonight if you had! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

exactly so why the hell didnt i, even if it was just to get her to come :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Sods Law.
Em's been quiet recently! I know Eden hasn't arrived yet though...no FB updates :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

I saw her commenting on someones photo yesterday ,i dont know why she has been so quite though :shrug: 

Me and her are on a thing to see which of us will have our girl 1st as both due on the same day :haha: we keep saying looks like its gonna be the same day at this rate


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: We will see!! Hope you don't have to wait too much longer, I have 18 days left and I am fed up!!


----------



## starsunshine

Think it's about time I started tempting fate, how funny would it be if my waters went somewhere public?!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no your 4 days late!! That sucks! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Star i would go out as much as you can if they go in public they go. My MW said if you can just keep a pair of spare pants and a pad on you just incase they do go in public.

I hate thinking i could have nother 13days left if i have to be induced :cry: i just dont know why she doesnt wanna come and meet us :cry:


----------



## starsunshine

Yep, I've never been very patient so this is killing me! I so want to meet my little man. My mum keeps on ringing to check that I'm ok - I think she's snooping to see if I'm in labour or not but daren't ask outright!!!!! V amusing!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes my mum keeps doing that as well, its starting to get annoying and i have 3 or 4 texts from diffrent people each day and makes me want to smash up my phone :( 
I looks like im gonna be 1 of the 5% who has baby on due day or i will be going over :cry:


----------



## DrMum

morning all

so I really thought this was it this morning. Was woken up with bad lower back pain at 4am, kept coming and going. Got up just after 5am was having contractions which went round into my back every 15 mins or so, and now theyve more or less petered out again. Am so tired I can hardly think straight and so frustrated!!! 
Going to go and have a bath I think and see if that does anything.Sweep tomorrow so hopefully at least my cervix will have been doing something so that its all good for being ermmmm, well, swept?!!!
Oooh so tired!!!! Hows everyone else - any more Bumpkins to report? xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have one more...think on previous page :)


----------



## bumbleberry

39 weeks today for me and I keep pushing the thought that it could be another 3 weeks before anything happens out of my mind.... Still not 100% certain what BH feel like either so dont know if I've really had any niggles :shrug:

I am shattered though now and a little fed up. Hopefully I might have some update at my mw appt tomorrow.

Congrats Wantabelly, he's gorgeous :)

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 39 Weeks :)

I wish this weather would make up it's mind! I start getting ready to walk into town and it starts raining....then it stops and will no doubt start again!


----------



## trumpetbum

Feeling very crampy this morning, contractions in my back last night..thought oh not again and went to bed but have woken up this morning and they seem to be regular, mild and moving around to the front. Not getting excited as nature loves to play jokes on expectant mums, sending dh to work and going out with my mum but hopefully tings will crack on.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!!! :D


----------



## bumbleberry

Fingers crossed Trumpetbum :)

Yep the weather is indeed crap


----------



## CaseyCakes

So last night I started to get contractions every 6 minutes for 45 seconds each and felt a severe pushing down on my cervix, this went on for hours, I couldn't sleep. The worst part was I tried to wake up OH and nothing worked, so I called my doctor and got something to eat, my doctor called me back and said I was too early and that its nothing and to take some tylenol and go back to bed. I knew what I was feeling, but whatever. They were only mild so I could talk and move through them, with a bit of hassle but I eventually fell back asleep, now I woke up at 3:30am with extreme back pain, so I'm in the bath right now (doing this from mobile phone), feels so good on my back. I wonder if anything is gonna happen today?!

Wantabelly-He is just beautiful!


----------



## starsunshine

oooh, trumpetbum and caseycakes, exciting!


----------



## MadamRose

Very exciting for casey and trumpet :D

I wish i could be saying the same


----------



## CaseyCakes

So after my bath my back still hurts immensely. Trying to get more sleep, hopefully I do. OH is at work now, I'm hoping little man holds off being since OH works a hour away.


----------



## KittyVentura

Every day I wake up at 10 am or later and feel torn. Part of me is like "Wayyyyy... lay-in" and the other part is all bummed out that I slept so late again and wasn't woken up in labour.

DH means well but keeps saying things like "I really don't want to go to work tomorrow so if you could go into labour tonight that's be great!"... so I feel guilty and like it's my fault. He tells me to shhh and that I'm silly every time but I wake up and the first thing I say is "Sorry I didn't go into labour last night".

Wantabelly... he is just beautiful. Bet you are over the moon love xx


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: casey and trumpetbum how exciting hope you carry on getting pain ( in the nicest way possible :winkwink: ) 

Wantabelly - congrats he is gorgeous :) !! 

Phillipa - :hugs: i know you really wanted to be a little bit early seems like youve got a lil madam on youre hands but 13 days really isnt that long and thats the max you can go :) so chin up i still have 16 until my due date SIGH !!! 

So i dont really know what braxton hicks feel like but im deffinatley getting niggles and pains now :happydance: i am tempted to try nipple stimulation but i wouldnt even know where to start plus i have got this far without leaky boobys so dont really want to start now :blush: , got my midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully be able to finally get an answer to whther he is breech or not as i dont fancy that suprise when im laying on the bed giving birth to him feet first lol ! 

Hope youre all well , anyone doing anything exciting today ?


----------



## MadamRose

I know but its so hard to think that ive been working towards the date of the 6th, and it doesnt look like it is going to be that. Now it looks like im gonna go over and then i will have no date to look forward to what so ever :(


----------



## Kay0102

Im with you Due#1 im not due for 3 days but on a reaaalllll downer today :-(
Things were going fine and fast and then ended up having a show on Saturday followed by regular braxton hicks, went to bed and .... GONE
Had nothing since, and now constantly waiting and symptom spotting.
Im in severe pain with SPD been midwife this morning who refused to do a sweep till due date I nearly cried
I am just sooooo anxious to meet this little one now and having a bad day, sorry to moan, I bet a lot of you ladies are feeling the same way at the moment though

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Least i aint the only one to feel down kay x


----------



## juless

I'm glad to hear things might be starting off for some of you! Here's to hoping you have your babies soon! Sorry to hear that nothing is happening for others - hopefully it won't be too long! My due date seems so far away, I feel bad for hoping that she'll come soon.. I should be wanting her to stay in there till 40 weeks for her to finish all she needs to develop in there, but I'm so impatient to meet her and hold her in my arms!


----------



## brunettebimbo

CaseyCakes that sounds promising!!

I've just got in from town and feel rather crampy! I plan to scrub my floor on my hands and knees but I am so tired!!


----------



## MadamRose

well if your already feeling crampy it might help BB.
Its nice that its all the people due in a week or 2 that are getting crampy ect


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not getting my hopes up, this little man has been a monkey all the way through...why stop now?


----------



## MadamRose

true thats exactly what Chloe has been like made me think im in labour a few times ect. So i think when i actually go into labour i wont beleive it :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Me too!


----------



## MadamRose

Im going for a walk into town soon, to get Chloe a chirstmas pressies (if they still have it at tesco) and also to order a christmas pressie or DH. 
I wonder if the walk will start anything off :haha: yes i really would be wishing there wouldnt i


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep walking and hoping!

Sorry TMI but I feel really damp down there, I don't know if I'm leaking, sweaty or wetting myself! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

lol, i get that all the time when i walk and always think owww yay it may be my waters and its always sweat :blush:
you never know though it could be your waters fingers crossed for you


----------



## brunettebimbo

I doubt it! :rofl:

It's probably my EPO capsule leaking from last night!!


----------



## MadamRose

:rofl:
None of us seem to be very hopefully with our babies atm :haha:
im getting out more to pass time than anything


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I'm ignoring everything!! Nothing is the start, I'll be ignoring the splash of water, the urge to push and the head between my legs at this rate!! :rofl:

We have our first October baby! - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/429952-had-my-bubba.html


----------



## katix333

i totally forgot about this thread! I'm having a girl by the way! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

When you due?


----------



## jelliedills

Can't believe it Brunettebimbo!! I was the same due date as you from day one and it kept getting changed - how I ended up with the 1st October I do not know! (hmmm...might have something to do with the 'elective' part of the c-section lol!!) hope you all have happy and healthy bubbas real soon - come on babies we want to meet youuuuuu!! xxxxx:flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

How come you had to have an elective c-section?


----------



## jelliedills

I had emergency c-section with my first and then been leaking fluid with this pregnancy from 32/33 weeks - Consultant agreed the best thing was to deliver the baby at 37 weeks - she's perfect, no problems at all, brillant feeder and a really good weight at 6lb 11oz. I bet you can't wait now huh? Not long to go! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww that's good, glad you are both doing well.

18 Days!! I'm hoping sooner but I'm guessing it will most likely be 30 days! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like it's all going to kick off my end!
My Dad has just told me my sister has lost her virginity to some little scab, I knew she was getting bad, she's starting going out drinking, she's lazy, disrespectful and getting in with the wrong crowd but I thought she was better than that.
Dad is fuming, he is on about coming through to see her :shock: I don't think that will go down too well!


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm feeling mischievious. Just taken up the new nets for our living room ready for DH to put up tonight and thought I may as well do some mending while I had my sewing box out. DH has lost the buttons on loads of pairs of boxers so I put new buttons on. Allll pink buttons. Mwhahahahahahha xx


----------



## aurora

lol Thats awesome.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hehehe Hubby's boxers are all pink so wouldn't make a difference to him! :lol:


----------



## starsunshine

Love it Kitty - pink buttons!!! Lol! 

BB - don't let it upset you too much, your sister is her own person and you can't really make her do anything she doesn't want to do. She'll prob need someone to talk to once your dad's finished with her though! You can always tell her what you think and then say but I'm still your sister.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm staying out of it, I've told her I think she is an idiot and I'm disappointed in her but will leave it at that!


----------



## mummyconfused

I cant sleep Grrrrrr its 2am in OZ Arghhhhhh


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyCakes

So woke up this morning extremely dissapointed, have horrible back pain but no more contractions. I really thought I was going to have him soon. But he tricked me, he doesn't know its not halloween and mommy doesn't like his tricks lol. So funny, last I tried to wake up OH like a million times to tell him I was having contractions and he wouldn't wake up, so when he woke up this morning I asked him if he remembered me trying to wake him up last night he said ya you wouldn't let me sleep. So I was telling him about my contractions being 45 sec and 6-7 min apart and flipped out YOU WERE IN LABOR! WHAT! Silly boys, I could have had that baby on the bed with him in it and he would have never known.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Well I'm still here, but I thought last night something might have happened today...had achy period type cramps all night, but nothing! Ooooh well, haha.

I'm a bit miffed at my doctor. About 2 midwife appointments ago, my sample got sent off for ++ blood and ++ leukocytes, but I wasn't worried because it keeps coming up in some of my samples, but they never find anything. Well, last week the surgery rings me and asks me if I still need antibiotics. A bit confused, I basically said you tell me! I haven't had any symptoms at all, but my sample had to be sent off. So the receptionist got narky at me and said that she'd ask the doc and would ring me back.

10 mins later, she rings back and says he wanted me to do a retest, so I needed to bring in another sample the next morning. Ok, I thought it was a little pointless since this was last Thursday and they wouldn't get the results back before my midwife saw me on Monday and checked my pee, but I took one in anyway.

Monday comes, midwife appointment comes and goes as usual, and this time there is nothing in my pee for once. Awesome I think, at least that answers one question!

Well, apparently not, because the receptionist has just rang me and said the doctor said I need another retest and he wanted it done next week! I told her I'd had my appointment yesterday, and the midwife checked my pee to find nothing in it. Then I asked her what the test showed, and asked why it needed to be repeated (and why next week?), and she got really annoyed with me again! Just kept saying "I'm only telling you what I've been told, I'm only following orders" like she wasn't used to someone questioning what she said. I only wanted to make sure they weren't wasting their money checking my pee all the time! I'm pretty sure the country can't afford to keep testing my pee, lol. So I said I had another appointment booked for Monday, and hopefully I'd have had my baby by the time he wanted the test done anyho.

Anyway, now I'm worried that I've got something horrible and need something for it. :( Grrr, why couldn't she just tell me why the doc had asked for a retest? Honestly!


----------



## mrsgtobe

Aw caseycakes you just can't win with them eh? Lol
My OH was the same last week I was in agony panting and tryin to time and he was hufing and pullin covers over his head lol then in the mornin it was all OMG why didn't u wake me. 
Im now convinced I'm gonna go 2 weeks Over and need induced it's really getting to me and I'm not even due till tomoro


----------



## juless

Wow, woke up this morning at 8am with a burst of energy! I actually got a ton of stuff done (with the help of OH). Washed the sheets/blankets on our bed, cleaned bedroom, moved her hammock into the room, cleaned the nursery and finished organizing it, and did laundry! What a change from the last few weeks when I felt completely exhausted all of the time! I'm hoping it's nesting and a sign that Rose will be here soon! I am a bit worried I overdid it though, since I work all night on my feet at the movie theatre... ah well, I can do it!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! Glad some of you are getting some action, even if it hasn't led to babies YET! Any action is good action, means your body is preparing! ;)

Congrats on the new october babies! :yipee:

I think Im going to go take a nap... :sleep:


----------



## Red Rose

I got bad period type cramps starting a few weeks ago and (not to get your hopes up).... I had my little girl on 3rd October! (that is my little announcement)

Good luck to all the October mummies and hope everything goes great xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh congrats love. Do you have a piccy? xx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Awww congrats. I wonder who is gonna be next :) it's getting me down that my bubba will prob be late but helps when some of you girls are getting moving :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats to wantabelly, jelliedills and redrose on your new arrivals. :happydance: 

Sorry to hear your LO's being playing games with you caseycakes, hope you're feeling ok now. 

I'm due Fri and have no signs of her coming just yet. Luckily i'm not getting too impatient though as if anything I would like her to be late so I can get rid of these builders who are finishing off our loft conversion! Seeing MW Fri and she said she could give me a sweep but haven't decided whether or not to go for one or not, will see what progress is made with the build by Fri and decide then! Am a bit worried about positioning as have a feeling she's back to back again but i'll see what MW says on Fri. 

Can't wait to hear the news of our next arrival!

xxxv


----------



## Hann79

Congratulations on the new arrivals....!!

Still having lots of contractions but still nothing happening, midwife tomorrow, hopefully more news then xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

So still nothing, now I know for sure he was playing tricks on me. But anywho, OH's grandmother is taking us out for dinner and a movie tonight, I'm excited. Maybe it will kickstart something going out and about. Doubt it, but wishful thinking. 

Can't believe there's more babies. Congrats to the new moms!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats RedRose on your little girl! :hugs: So who's next??? Come OOOOOON babies!!!!


----------



## aurora

Just in from the doctors, baby is looking like shes over 9 pounds already with her head in the 90th percentile for size. Couldn't get a sweep because shes still not engaged at all!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Bleh, was getting pains again while watching the movie. I was soo uncomfortable, I hope this means something cause I felt like crap all day. Everyone keeps saying anytime but I starting not to believe them. I think he's gonna stay in there as long as possible and make me miserable, lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks CaseyCakes! Hope something happens soon!

Congrats Red Rose!

PreggyEgg can you not ring and ask to speak to your doctor? 

My cramps keep going, I very much doubt my baby will be here anytime soon, he will be late! He's been a monkey throughout my pregnancy so why change now? :lol: At the most I have 29 days until he is here :)


----------



## mummyconfused

I have a sweep tomorrow fingers crossed it works.. What will be reasons it wont work?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it if your body isn't ready?


----------



## brunettebimbo

UPDATE - Newt has had a baby girl :) I'll let her fill you in on details


----------



## starsunshine

yeah congrats to newt and red rose.

I have still nothing to report! I have a sweep tomorrow too and I'm really hoping it works. My mind and heart both say it will and OH is taking both thurs and fri off work as he's convinced it will!!!! Should I trust my feelings? I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.

Anyone else getting a million and one phone calls a day to 'see how you are'? Hahaha, I spent all day yest on the phone!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope not yet! :lol:

I'm tempted to use my breastpump see if that does anything...what do you think?


----------



## starsunshine

Don't really know but it won't do any harm now so give it a go if you want. Might make your boobs leak though - I've not tried nipple stimulation because I don't want my boobs leaking just yet!


----------



## babyskeer2

Congratulations new babies, wow there coming thick and fast :) Cant wait for my turn xx


----------



## Hann79

starsunshine said:


> yeah congrats to newt and red rose.
> 
> I have still nothing to report! I have a sweep tomorrow too and I'm really hoping it works. My mind and heart both say it will and OH is taking both thurs and fri off work as he's convinced it will!!!! Should I trust my feelings? I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.
> 
> Anyone else getting a million and one phone calls a day to 'see how you are'? Hahaha, I spent all day yest on the phone!!!!

Have heard a lovely phrase that when the phonecalls are coming every 5 minutes it's time to go to hospital:haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

starsunshine said:


> Don't really know but it won't do any harm now so give it a go if you want. Might make your boobs leak though - I've not tried nipple stimulation because I don't want my boobs leaking just yet!

I've had leaky boobs for ages so makes no difference!
I've done 5 minutes on each with my pump and it's made me slightly crampy, hopefully I will get somewhere with it!

Ooooo wheres Phillippa? She has normally logged on by now!


----------



## angelandbump

Hiya, can you add the birth of Mathew for me on the 1st of September 6lbs xx


----------



## LilDreamy

mummyconfused said:


> I have a sweep tomorrow fingers crossed it works.. What will be reasons it wont work?

I have a sweep tomorrow too! Fingers crossed for the both of us, and anyone else that is getting one! :D

The past two sweeps, I've been losing a rediculous amount of my mucus plug and really think there isn't any left to lose, and really REALLY think this sweep is going to start my labor. :happydance:

I thought last night I was going into labor... just turns out my baby hates onions. :lol: It was giving me sharp pains in my tummy that was no fun. :nope:

& Today.... All pregnancy I haven't been the least bit emotional... but today it seems like the flood gates have opened. I have been crying all morning... why??? I honestly can't put my finger on it. :lol: My fiance won't be there for the birth, and I saw my friend in the labor ward the other day with her husband there supporting her, and I think that is what has gotten me so emotional, and that baby is right around the corner!

Hope everyone else is doing fine! 

& :happydance: YAY for all the births! They are popping out like pop corn! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats AngelandBump! :)

I've added you on here and on the parenting thread!

O no LilDreamy :hugs: Why won't your fiance be there?


----------



## Twiglet

You can lose your plug and it can reseal itself numerous amount of times throughout the pregnancy. That's what I hate :dohh: as I get excited then nooo the baby is still in me :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not lost any! :(


----------



## going_crazy

WOW!!! Congrats to all the new mummies!!! Nice to see the October Bumpkins getting a move on! :D

I have my second sweep today :happydance: Although I'm dreading going there and the midwife telling me my cervix is still posterior and very unfavourable :( Saying that, my BH's have been geting very uncomfortable with some period type pains too, so I'm hoping this is a good sign!

Wishing those with sweeps coming up lots of luck that they work for you! Can't wait to see some more babies popping out!

And...... I agree..... Where is Phillipa??? Maybe she's gone into labour on her due date??????? 


:flow: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm at the midwife on Monday at 38+2 and my next appointment will be 40+2...I'm hoping that she may give me a sweep Monday otherwise I will be overdue before my first one but I bet she won't!


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats to all the new mummies :happydance:

I'm at the midwife this afternoon so will hopefully be discussing what will happen from now on. They've never mentioned anything to me about a sweep or checking my cervix etc yet and I havent lost anything remotely resembling a plug :shrug:


----------



## Steffyxx

:dance::yipee: congrats to all the new mummys !! 

OOoo i hope phillipa has gone into labour on her due date :)

Good luck for all of youre sweeps tomorrow ladies fxd they work for you !!i really cant belive how fast the lil monsters are coming now its lovely :cloud9:

So ive got midwife today and just hoping i get some answers on how hes lying as im terrified of having a breech baby and no one knowing until feet come first ( happned to my sister ) and her lil girl was born with a dislocated hip and had to be in plaster for 6 months straight URGH !! PLLLLLLLLLEASE BE HEAD DOWN AND ENGAGED FOR MOMMY lol 

BB theres no harm in asking for a sweep is there as far as i can tell its how nice youre midwife is feeling :winkwink:


----------



## mummyconfused

Good luck to all of us having sweeps.... Ohhhh how exciting


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bumbleberry they've not even mentioned birth to me!! Shows how far away I must be :rofl:


----------



## going_crazy

Oooo.... just out of interest, has anyone heard from Laura? She's due the same day as me and I haven't seen her post anywhere? xxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

My doctor won't do anything till I'm overdue. I was hoping he would at 38-39 weeks to hopefully tell my body that I'm ready, but he won't have an appt tomorrow, he said at last weeks appt that he wouldn't check my cervix but after all the cramps and back ache and pains in cervix I'm curious if anything at all is going on down there.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I have going_crazy...no baby yet


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls please can you do me a favour? I feel so upset and angry for my friend.

I need you to report a thread and picture on another forum, you don't need to join the forum you just need to send an email reporting it.

Don't open the link if upset easily. 


Spoiler
This is what my friend posted - _" Yeah, that's my picture!

Someone stole it from a support group to put on a website to mock Angel Mums. Please can you help by reporting it to [email protected] or any other email you can find or the police. They've been nastier about some of the other pictures. Gill has left a polite (well done Gill!) message on there, I'd rather people didn't join to have a go and get into rows with them." Link - https://weendotnetforum16662.yuku.com/topic/24833/t/bizzarre-expressions-of-grief.html?page=2_
The email address is in there. Please don't join and cause trouble just report the picture. I don't get how people can be so cruel! :(


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls please can you do me a favour? I feel so upset and angry for my friend.
> 
> I need you to report a thread and picture on another forum, you don't need to join the forum you just need to send an email reporting it.
> 
> This is what my friend posted - _" Yeah, that's my picture!
> 
> Someone stole it from a support group to put on a website to mock Angel Mums. Please can you help by reporting it to [email protected] or any other email you can find or the police. They've been nastier about some of the other pictures. Gill has left a polite (well done Gill!) message on there, I'd rather people didn't join to have a go and get into rows with them." Link - https://weendotnetforum16662.yuku.com/topic/24833/t/bizzarre-expressions-of-grief.html?page=2_
> 
> 
> The email address is in there. Please don't join and cause trouble just report the picture. I don't get how people can be so cruel! :(

EVIL *******S!!! That's is totally shocking!! I do hope your friend is ok :( xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hann79 said:


> EVIL *******S!!! That's is totally shocking!! I do hope your friend is ok :( xxxxxx

I've just put a spoiler on chick...some people may not want to see it, could you edit your quote please?


----------



## going_crazy

BB - I have sent an email reporting it....... I cannot believe some people, they really are evil and should not have a place on this earth. I am now also mad and fuming :growlmad:, so can't imagine how you and your friend are feeling :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank You.
The picture below my friends is also one of her friends. 
They are so cruel! :growlmad:

Sorry to bring the thread down girls I just want to help my friend!


----------



## CaseyCakes

BB- Wow if I was on that site I would report her, that's soo messed up. I'm sorry to your friend, that's not respectful at all.


----------



## KittyVentura

It's sick. I have reported xx


----------



## starsunshine

I couldn't get onto the web page:shrug: ah well! Time for my morning walk to see if that will bring on labour today, not overly hopeful as have been doing 2 a day for the last week & nothing as of yet!!! 
Good luck to all those going for sweeps today. BB - I don't think they will do a sweep until after 40wks unless you have a medical issue. My first is tomorrow & I'll be 40+6 so 40+2 sounds ok to me, I know it's annoying but if your baby cooks a bit longer then they're less likely to have jaundice as the liver gets chance to mature & the lungs are more able to cope as well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought so! Ah well, he will come when he is ready! I'm going off he is going to be late and anything else is a bonus :)

Thanks to those girls who have reported those sick people, I just hope it gets removed!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all

Firstly BB I think the website in question has taken down that page as the link isnt working which is good news so I cant report it for you. Sounds horrendous though. Your poor friend.

Secondly. I am officially SWEPT!!! Went in this morning, cervix was favourable - after all my false starts and stops you'd hope so really!!! Babys head is well down. Is weird how when she said she could feel babys head and feel the suture lines I felt so jealous that someone else was feeling my babys head before me!!! how irrational can a hormonal woman get???!!!
anyway she did "a good sweep" which admittedly wasnt the most pleasant way to spend time but it truly wasnt awful. I've had worse period pains in normal months if that makes sense.
So since then been a bit crampy and backachey and am losing some brown sludgy mucus (I know, delightful!! :)) so we will see. She has booked me to go back next wed for a repeat performance if I havent had the baby by then, and then I have a date for the tampon pessary for induction next friday if I still havent had the baby. 
Weirdly I love it that I know by the very latest next weekend I will be baby cuddling. So a good mornings work I feel!!
How are all the others swept/ waiting to be swept/patiently waiting doing?
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's good!! :) I hope it works!
Still no sign of Phillippa....I wonder Hmmm

I can still get on that link, strange!


----------



## starsunshine

back from my walk & I have to report that my baby has hiccups!!! well at least it did something!:haha: I'm glad that your sweep went well DrMum. I hope mine goes well tomorrow.


----------



## DrMum

I see Phillipa is still notable by absence!!! Eeeek. Wasnt she adamant she wasnt having the baby early as she had annual leave before mat leave? 
OOh exciting!!!! :)

Starsunshine - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. I was quite worried thinking it would be awful but it wasnt anything horrific honestly. Heres hoping you get a nice MW or doc who will do a really good one for you!!! :) I never thought I would be so happy to let a total stranger start guddling round my cervix - there must be something in the hormones!!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

brunettebimbo said:


> Congrats AngelandBump! :)
> 
> I've added you on here and on the parenting thread!
> 
> O no LilDreamy :hugs: Why won't your fiance be there?

He lives 4 hours away and "supposively" can't get off of work. But I really feel if he really wanted to and tried they would let him off... Not really sure as to what to think. He sounds happy and excited for us having a baby... but... i dunno... :shrug: :nope:


Anywho's... BB that was a horrible thread, it let me see it as well. I can't believe there are people like that in the world. It's sickening and makes you really want to kick some :grr:


----------



## juless

I feel so terrible this morning! I'm all stuffed up, exhausted and sooo sore! I think I overdid it with the cleaning yesterday (some nesting energy finally kicked in!) plus standing all evening at work didn't help. I feel like I could go back to bed and not get up until tommorow morning.. 
Congrats on the new babies and I hope that those getting sweeps have it work for them! I hope there are some more new babies on here soon! I had a dream last night that I could feel that Rose had moved reeeally down low and I checked and her head was coming out! Gah! I was happy, but freaked out! Hopefully that's a message that it won't be long, hehe.. but I doubt it!


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi there all you lovely girls. Went for my 37 week ultrasound, baby is head down but not engaged. He weighs 3.1kg (dont know what that is in pounds). Everything looks great, she said that the placenta shows the normal rate of calsification for his age. She even checked the amount of oxygen he is getting from the cord. The only "problem" is that his head is measuring at 38+6 days. I have another appointment next thursday where she said that she will do an internal check to see if my pubic bone is wide enough for his head...I have never heard of this, but hey she is the doctor not me.I dont know if this also includes a "sweep" like they give you guys? So I will find out next thursday if I can have a normal birth. It doesnt bother me anymore, whatever is best for bubs.

Me, my mom and a friend went for lunch and then me and me mom went to do some grocery shopping (for her). I pushed the trolley around for her (more like using it to lean against) and omg my hips felt like breaking in half!! Me and hubby still has to go after work to do our shopping as I dont buy nice enough stuff for him to eat ( he just likes doing shopping), so I wonder how I will feel after that.
The other thing, every time I get into the car, bubs goes mad and I get the most aweful braxton hicks. Have anyone else had this?? 

Well other than that I can only wish everyone that wants bubs to come soon some nice labour dust!!:dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

LilDreamy that sucks!!

DrMum no thats MommyKC, Phillippa is due today :)


----------



## MadamRose

congrats jelliedills, red rose, newt and angelandbump on your new arrivals :D



brunettebimbo said:


> Girls please can you do me a favour? I feel so upset and angry for my friend.
> 
> I need you to report a thread and picture on another forum, you don't need to join the forum you just need to send an email reporting it.
> 
> Don't open the link if upset easily.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This is what my friend posted - _" Yeah, that's my picture!
> 
> Someone stole it from a support group to put on a website to mock Angel Mums. Please can you help by reporting it to [email protected] or any other email you can find or the police. They've been nastier about some of the other pictures. Gill has left a polite (well done Gill!) message on there, I'd rather people didn't join to have a go and get into rows with them." Link - https://weendotnetforum16662.yuku.com/topic/24833/t/bizzarre-expressions-of-grief.html?page=2_
> The email address is in there. Please don't join and cause trouble just report the picture. I don't get how people can be so cruel! :(

Do you mean the actual picture that comes up is your friends? that is a horribel thing to do take other peoples pics and use them like this its actually making me cry. i will def report it for you.


Sorry to disappoint ladies i aint in labour :( me and OH did the shopping and had a look at the asda baby event. Ive had a bad back on and off all day so keep getting my hopes up but nothing and now the texts have really started. And my mum popped round earlier and actualy told bump off :haha: 
Yes im due today looks like im going over :( naughty chloe


----------



## MadamRose

to report it do you just want us to put the link to the pic and send it to the email you gave us?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just put the link in the email and told them to remove it as it is disrespectful and if not I would be reporting them to the police.

I've been searching online to see if there are any organisations I can contact to report it and I don't think there is because apparently it's not illegal? :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I just put the link in the email and told them to remove it as it is disrespectful and if not I would be reporting them to the police.
> 
> I've been searching online to see if there are any organisations I can contact to report it and I don't think there is because apparently it's not illegal? :shrug:

It might not be illegal to make a thread like that but someone has stolen the pics which actually is, so there is was of making it illegal. 
its just horrible it actually made me cry that they can make fun of somethign like that. 
I will report it for you now and i agree if the pics at least aint taken off report it as pic theft to the police


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've searched and can't find anything to report to? I hate pople like that, it's sick to be so rude about someones heartache and loss. There really are some sick *******s in the world!


----------



## MadamRose

yes there really are, they have to get their kicks out of something like this its just wrong.
i once had someone contact me on a number i could reach telling me i had lied about my MC and had actually done something to the baby, and didnt deserve to be carring the baby i am now. Even though i have scans from when i had my MC. Some people just dont deserve to be allowed in public to be honest. 

There has got to be something you can do the only thig i can think of if contacting your non emergancy police number and see if they know of any ways of reporting it or somethign like that


----------



## bumbleberry

That is truly shocking BB :( I will report too. I agree with Due and maybe contact the non emergency number and have a chat to see if anything can be done if they wont remove it.

Well went to midwife this afternoon, all is well and have been booked in for sweep on the 19th oct if nothing has happened by then so best start getting things moving a little!! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Exciting news about the sweep bumble, i will either get one tomorrow or be given a date for my sweep tomorrow. Obvisouly hoping more that its the 1st one


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, Brunettebimbo, I feel awful for your friend. I also think it's really nice that you're trying so hard to get the photo pulled down for her. There are some nasty people on the internet.

Weeell, it's my due date, and apart from the usual aches and tightenings...nothing. I'm betting I'll be off to join the overdue thread tomorrow! :dohh: Meanwhile, the phone calls and texts have started...

I was hoping I'd see a post from you saying you were in labour, Due#1-2010! Hope you pop soon!


----------



## MadamRose

thanks preggy :dust: have some labour dust i hope your little girl shows her face soon. Looks like we are going over togather along with em


----------



## brunettebimbo

What are your thoughts on this girls?

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...8449&comments=1&notif_t=like#s108482822548449


----------



## MadamRose

I saw that on on the red button news this morning tbh it shocked me. I know people who have had one or 2 units over the whole pregnancy but i wouldnt think 1 or 2 a week was safe tbh


----------



## KittyVentura

I slept all afternoon ladies :D I am a happy panda now!!
I have my sweep tomorrow... hoping it does something.

BB - I loved the BBC story where is said in the study that actually children from those that abstained had more problems. I've had the odd glass of wine or fruity cider on special occasions myself xx


----------



## DrMum

Did you guys see the recent horrendous thread in third tri when everyone jumped on a poor girl who asked a bit of advice about drinking? Honestly third tri has got a bit heated at times recently and I find its always the same people picking fights. Hormones, hormones!!! I just try and avoid those threads but sometimes just think people go too far. The poor girl who asked advice has now left BnB. So sad.

Anyway, still feeling crampy after this mornings sweep but no further bleeding or plug. Been for pedicure (lovely friend bought me a pre baby pedicure for when I couldnt reach my feet anymore!) and had eyebrows waxed and facial. 

OK baby, you can come now, I'm ready for my close ups!!! :haha:

BB I'm going to try that link again and see if I can report it. About pics on the internet, I have a feeling that once they are on t'interweb its classed as public domain...the only reason I know this is a friend of ours saw a pic of her little girl on another website which had been pinched off her facebook!!!!! And apparently she didnt have a leg to stand on. Horrendous!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

My crampy back ache is back, its annoying me now as its been the same all day on and off but just comes to nothing


----------



## KittyVentura

Phillipa - I get backache now every eve. Really crampy and sore. I assume (now I know that for me it's not labour... otherwise I've had a 2 week slow labour lol) it's the weight of baby which causes pain by the end of the day. I find those curaheat type heat pads help loads. I whack one on after my evening shower and wear it alal night. Really helps ease my pain :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks yes its normally mainly at night but today ive had it on and off all day.
My baby seems to like winding me up :(


----------



## EmandBub

can't believe we're due today Phillippa! :hugs:
hope little Chloe comes soon 
:) I can't wait to meet Eden!
I want her to be here so bad
xx


----------



## MadamRose

I know em its horrible i think almost all the 6th of oct bubs are still comfy :(

:dust: to you hope you have her in your arms soon x


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: they'll all be here soon
there's only so long they can stay tucked in there ;)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes very true em, when do you next see your MW?
The latest i will be induced is the 18th as where i am they let you go up until 12 days, but becuase thats a monday however becuase its a monday, you never know i may be lucky and get one on the 15th :haha:


----------



## CaseyCakes

So feeling all of a sudden real sick and have a bad headache. Ugh. 
But I just made my birthing playlist, it's 7 hrs and 20 min long, I think it's long enough. I will put on my ipod later today. Tomorrow I'm gonna buy a pineapple. Don't really like pineapple but I'm gonna force myself to eat it. And gonna see about trying to find RLT, gonna try to find the capsules. Also read this morning the hormone in semen that softens your cervix works better if ingested orally, OH got way too excited about that, blech. But I think I might try it if I don't get sick first haha. I'm becoming way to impatient so i'm willing to try anything. Also found this one site that said the webbing between your index finger and thumb if you stimulate and massage it, it has some kinda nerve that is connected to your uterus so suppose to start something I tried it and nothing happened.


----------



## aurora

Casey you're still 2 1/2 weeks away yet, let bubs keep cooking! 

As for the pressure point in your hands, I actually went and had it done by my massage therapist. Hes done it successfully before, but it didn't work. I think its just another thing that works if baby is already ready to come, same as the semen trick, same as anything unfortunately!
There is actually a pressure point in there though that you have to find, its not just the webbing. Since we're pregnant the spot is sore so not too hard to find.


----------



## PreggyEggy

CaseyCakes said:


> So feeling all of a sudden real sick and have a bad headache. Ugh.
> But I just made my birthing playlist, it's 7 hrs and 20 min long, I think it's long enough. I will put on my ipod later today. Tomorrow I'm gonna buy a pineapple. Don't really like pineapple but I'm gonna force myself to eat it. And gonna see about trying to find RLT, gonna try to find the capsules. Also read this morning the hormone in semen that softens your cervix works better if ingested orally, OH got way too excited about that, blech. But I think I might try it if I don't get sick first haha. I'm becoming way to impatient so i'm willing to try anything. Also found this one site that said the webbing between your index finger and thumb if you stimulate and massage it, it has some kinda nerve that is connected to your uterus so suppose to start something I tried it and nothing happened.

Don't bother with the pineapple, you need to eat at least 6 whole fresh ones to make a difference, and I guarantee you won't get through the 1 without really hurting your mouth! RLT is awesome though, I'm drinking it and it's tasty. :thumbup:

I suggest trying to relax to be honest. I speak from experience, you are gonna get really disappointed if you've not had your baby by the time you get to your due date! I wish I'd just relaxed more about the whole thing. I'm so fed up now, haha. :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i agree with preggy, casey try and relax, i have got worked up the last few weeks about being sure i would have baby early ect, well now im still preg on due date so dont get to worked up and try and enjoy the last few weeks x


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> yes very true em, when do you next see your MW?
> The latest i will be induced is the 18th as where i am they let you go up until 12 days, but becuase thats a monday however becuase its a monday, you never know i may be lucky and get one on the 15th :haha:


Hope you get it on the 15th honey :hugs:
got mine on the 8th, so hopefully will sort out induction date etc
just can't wait for Eden to be here and be done with this whole midwife/giving birth/pregnancy ordeal lol
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im guessing you will be the same as i dont know many places to induce at weekends so im guessing your induction would be the 15th or the 18th.
Im hoping i get my sweep tomorow as i really wanna see Chloe. Do you think you get a sweep at you appointment on friday?


----------



## EmandBub

I'm not sure, they didn't say
but hopefully I might!
I just want her here lol
I'll do anything :(
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Same i am willing to do anythign (other than one suggestion (swalling sperm :sick: )
I keep trying everythign but dont seem to be working, i know sweeps get mentioned this time, its just some MW's are more willing to do them this time some like you to wait, but if you get on well with your MW i would say its worth asking. thats what im doing :haha:

Like me it seems like you are starting to get really fed up :( unfortunalty its only 3 and 1/2 hours until we become overdue :(


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: sorry, that's a no-no
well, my MW's OK.. just not very cheerful lol
might try asking though
it can't hurt right?
nooo :(
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly thats a no no, and dont feel like doing anything else as tried so many times and failed :(
Yes i would def ask the worst she can say in no i will do it ... and give you a date so you aint lost anything for asking 

I know non of us are even in labour let alone close to seeign our bubs :(


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats to the new babies, and fingers crossed for the rest of you (who are anxious) that your babies arrive soon!

BB - I cant view the link either, but it sounds like it was horrible whatever it was. :shock:
As for drinking during pregnancy, I never had a thing during either of my pregnancies. Just my opinion. I'd rather stay away from it then drink, and something go wrong, and then blame myself for it. It's 9 months of my life, I can easily stay away from alcohol for that long. :thumbup:

Casey - I agree with the other ladies, you're still not due for a couple weeks. Just relax and try not to worry about it. Baby will come when he/she is ready. That goes for all of us. Nothing, and I mean NOTHING (besides induction or c-section) will get them out sooner than they want to come. Trust me. So you might as well enjoy the ride because no matter what, these babies WILL be here soon! :hugs:

I don't have any feelings that labour is close at all, other than being achey and uncomfortable. Haven't lost any of my plug or anything this time around (I did with my first daughter) and I'm not worried at all. She will come when she's ready. :D

Full-term tomorrow!!! WOOOOOO! :yipee:


----------



## Hann79

:grr: Arrrrrrgh I've woken up with mega period pain, feel really crappy!! Someone give me some good news please it might make the pain go!!:brat::hissy:


----------



## starsunshine

well I'm so excited about my sweep today I've not been able to sleep for most of the night. I'm really hoping it does something. Come on baby, time to come out now . . .


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the sweep works for you star. im hoping my MW will do a sweep at my appointmet today


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been crampy too, my BH seem to be getting worse, I was at Antenatal last night nearly crippled over, after the class I stood up and my bump had dropped ALOT so I guess the pains where him moving down!

I'm stuck in between 8am and 6pm today waiting for National Grid to come and do the gas! What a stupid time slot! :growlmad:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and to the girls who reported the thread it's been removed :) Thank You


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry you have to be in for so long hun, hope they come nice and early in the time slot.

Im so glad that the thread has been removed at least some people have the decensy to listen to requests as many people out there proberly wouldnt have removed it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sucks having to stay in but to be honest I'm just going to be lazy, I've been out every day this week so I plan to stay in, eat bacon butties, drink tea and maybe do a washload or 2!


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been crampy too, my BH seem to be getting worse, I was at Antenatal last night nearly crippled over, after the class I stood up and my bump had dropped ALOT so I guess the pains where him moving down!
> 
> I'm stuck in between 8am and 6pm today waiting for National Grid to come and do the gas! What a stupid time slot! :growlmad:

My son came the day that the man came to fix our boiler!!! Maybe its a good omen hun!! 
My pains are just getting worse now thanks to opening the curtains and finding a "man eating" spider on the curtain...... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! I hate them, good job my hubbie isn't at work today!! xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I'm up for a bacon butty :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

I'm so glad its been removed. Yeah. Being stuck in sucks, I always hate it when I have to be in for a delivery. I'm a bit hyper still!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Twiglet said:


> I'm up for a bacon butty :haha:

Can i have one as well please :winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Get your butts to mine and you can :haha: I've just eaten one and plan to make another! No point leaving half a pack of bacon is there? :lol:

Hahaha that's wishful thinking Hann! My boiler man is coming on Monday :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww dont i may just have to pop to the shop later after seeing the MW and have a bacon sandwich for lunch.

Mrs stokes is in labour just seem this, at 1st she only thinks but further down her waters break and she is def in labour :D https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/431406-think-im-labor.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brill!! About time we had some more babies! The girls are catching up :)


----------



## MadamRose

I wasnt sure if anyone knew so i though i would post on here :D im so please for her she been waiting 5 days past her due date, im only 1 dya over and its awful so feel glad she has finally gone into labour


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep, I'm now talking myself into I'm going to be late and anything before is a bonus, otherwise I think I would drive myself nuts.
I'm due in 16 days so at the most I will have a baby in 28 days? Not a lot in the grand scheme of things is it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gosh who am I trying to kid!!? :rofl: COME ON BEANY BOY!!!


----------



## MadamRose

No its not on the grand scheme of things i think the most i have is 11 which in a way is nothing but also feels like a lifetime now that im over due.
Yes good idea to think anythin before due is a bonus


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I need to go to the shop now too :dohh: all for bacon, rolls and a cream cake :dohh:

Aww yay another bumpkin! I only want A to come now so I can hold Caitlyn properly again :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nothing to blush about that! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Look what Mum bought Beany Boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P03-10-10_09-59.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DrMum

well ladies.....

as you know I had a sweep yesterday. Stomped off to bed last night feeling pretty much - nothing!!! Had some back pain but attributed that to normal pregnancy back pain.

got up this morning to the most massive bloody show - am really quite surprised by how much and how yuk!! To the extent that I showed OH (think he is traumatised!!!)

Now having back pain and tightenings on and off, but feel great, really energetic and got loads to do, so going to busy myself sorting out bags and house etc and will update you all later!!

Very good luck everyone for today- speak later xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds brilliant!! :yipee:

Your poor Hubby! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm soooooooooooooooooo bored!!


----------



## starsunshine

ooh exciting drmum hopefully something will happen for you soon


----------



## CrazyTink

I'm also still here ladies
Got midwife today but don't think she will do anything to move things along as last time i saw her (3wks ago) she mentioned it would be next week i would be booked in for a sweep when i will be 40+3 :( hoping i don't get that far especially as me and OH have a bet on, i say i'll go early he says late and MIL has jury service next tuesday and she is meant to be taking the boys. 
Have fluid retention in my legs which is something new! hoping my urine and bp are ok as i really dont want to be induced.

Will pop on later x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EmandBub

One day overdue :(
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks! :(


----------



## CaseyCakes

Blah, so OH didn't have to work today, but here I am awake, my body has gotten used to the 4am hour. I haven't. But I made me a cup of hot cocoa and decided to chill for awhile. Last night was having bad cramps and backache, bad enough made me cry in bed. But I see the doctor today, even though he said he wasn't going to check my cervix today, I hope he does, I'm curious if anything is going on down there. 
Who had the new baby boy?
I'm getting soo comfy on the couch I might not go back to bed with OH. Lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lolababes :)

That sucks, 4am seems to be my time too! I always go back to bed a bit later on!


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls :) 

Phillipa hope you get youre sweep today and good luck to everyone who has one booked !! :dust:

Drmum sounds promising fxd for you !! 

So i went to the midwife yesterday and baby is head down :dance: still not engaged but not too worried about that , i mentioned to her that lil one had been quiter the last few days and i had just put it down to him having a growth spurt but she seemed to think diff as my blood pressure was a little high too and sent me to hospital to be monitered and as soon as they put the pads on my stomach he was booting them off :haha: !! 

mmmmm bacon sarni im going to check the fridge now :winkwink:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: My little boy has done that both times I've been sent for monitoring!! Better to be safe than sorry though :)


----------



## mrsgtobe

Hi guys 
Phillippa good luck for sweep!
I am now 1day over and just want to crawl into a wee ball n sleep till it's time to go, I musta been exhausted after yesterdays is it or isn't it all day cos I didn't even wake up to pee last night lol
No sign today :( hope you girls have better luck n get moving soon x


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah deffinatley it would have played on my mind all day if i hadnt of gone so :) 

mrsgtobe that sounds good to me i think we should all hibernate until its time to pop lol ! 

Eating my lovely bacon sandwich now watchin my sky plus programmes that oh doesnt let me watch hehe mmm bliss


----------



## EmandBub

hibernation time! :)

oo.. bacon! :D
xx


----------



## KittyVentura

I have my sweep today. DH keeps asking why I'm not having a Sooty too. Oh he is so funny...


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Hope it goes well KV!

I'm STILL waiting for National Grid to arrive!! :growlmad:

I've just put some bacon in YUMMY!


----------



## KittyVentura

Waiting in for things sucks. Mostly because you can't even nap.

Honestly I don't know what's wrong with my husband. The fact he's about to become a dad seems to have made his sense of humour suddenly become "dad jokes".


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## mrsgtobe

Lol Kitty normally is laugh at the sooty comment but I think we shouldn't give them the satisfaction anymore. My oh is doing my head in keeps sayin how she will be daddies wee princess and I'll be the bad one she doesn't understand. I'm about to kill him. He's like I'll get lily into cars and bikes and then I'll get to wath the racin on tv instead of shit girls programmes


----------



## crazyrae

Ahhh, this is where the bacon talk started - it's spreading like wild fire!!


----------



## juless

Had such a horrid day yesterday and night! I woke up yesterday with sinus pressure which turned into a full-blown migrane. I just stayed in bed with a heating pad from 4:30 on and tried to sleep through the pain (didn't work too well). I mostly just lied there in tears from the pain. Got up at 4:00am cause I couldn't stand the pain anymore and watched tv which surprisingly helped distract me! Went back to bed at 6:30 and slept for a few hours and now the headache is almost completely gone! Thank goodness! There's a little bit of aching on the back of my neck, but it's so much better than yesterday! I miss my Advil extra strength migrane liquigels!!!!! Tylenol does nothing! I know I had headaches like this every so often during pregnancy (though not usually this bad), and it had to do with my hormones changing or atmosphere pressure changes. I'm hoping it's hormones - hormones that are increasing due to baby wanting to come out? LOL
Now I'm starving and want some bacon - will have to message DH to bring me some back.. or a bacon cheeseburger at least!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I apologise for the bacon talk!!

Jules that really sucks, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Well National Grid Turned up just after one.

Apparently "I'm Privileged" (sp!) as they shouldn't be doing it as they have to dig up the enitre road (it's one way) and the guy who came to inspect it hadn't told them so they haven't got a permit to shut off the road!

I said my baby is due in 2 weeks so it has to be done! They are doing it but may get in trouble! Not my problem, the guy who came should have told them!


----------



## starsunshine

back from my sweep - she couldn't reach my cervix and has booked me in for an induction. Says she reckons I won't have my baby until after I've been induced :( now I have another week to wait :( come on baby!


----------



## going_crazy

starsunshine said:


> back from my sweep - she couldn't reach my cervix and has booked me in for an induction. Says she reckons I won't have my baby until after I've been induced :( now I have another week to wait :( come on baby!

Sorry to hear this hun, same thing happened to me yesterday, it's horrible knowing there's another wait involved :nope:
Hope the next week goes quickly for you xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi girls

Hope your all ok

Myself & Noah are doing great, he is good as gold and sleeping great (thanks too mummy's booby juice!)

Will try catch up soon but not getting on here much as prefer to spend time with my little man!


----------



## brunettebimbo

starsunshine said:


> back from my sweep - she couldn't reach my cervix and has booked me in for an induction. Says she reckons I won't have my baby until after I've been induced :( now I have another week to wait :( come on baby!

Sorry to hear that Hun, that sucks :( Let's hope your baby shows her different!!

Hi Buttonnose :hi:
Glad you an Noah are doing well, I on't blame you, think I will be spending more time with Beany Boy than I will BnB once he is here! :D


----------



## crazyrae

Ahh, glad all is well buttonnose!! :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Hey ladies.

Back from my sweep... Ugh... that was unpleasant. My cervix was forward but apparently not very effaced and she managed to sweep but I'm not dilated enough for her to even say 1cm. Feel pretty bummed now. She didn't sound confident at all that it'll work. She did however tap the baby on his head xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's not good, I'd be bummed too :(

What a bloody nightmare today has been! National Grid don't fit the meter I mean WTF? No-one told us so I've just rang round like a mad women trying to get British Gas to fit us a meter ASAP, they've managed to fit us in on Tuesday so fingers crossed we should have heating Wednesday! I will be so glad when it's all finished!

Was just telling hubby everything and he got in a right strop when I said i wouldn't have pre paid meters in and he hung up on me :growlmad: He seriously thinks it will be cheaper? :shrug: It would be a great big pain in the arse!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So just got back from my doctor, they wouldn't check me even after I told them everyday I've been getting cramps, pain, backache, pressure, and sharp pains down there. But OH took me to lunch and after all the bacon talk I got a chicken bacon swiss sandwich. Yumm.


----------



## trumpetbum

:hugs: to all who need them and GET OUT vibes to all our termers :lol: Have been evidently in the latent stages of labour ('false' labour :rofl:) since Tuesday and I'm bloody knackered but cx got painful today and are now ten minutes apart and seemingly regular. I'm loathe to get too excited as it might just be more bodily trickery..I've never had this long drawn out crap before :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies sorry to buttin but been ask to update you ladies on behalf of sam aka hedgwitch agatha-Grace hope born today at 4.27 weighing 5lb 3 oz:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## PreggyEggy

lindseyanne said:


> hi ladies sorry to buttin but been ask to update you ladies on behalf of sam aka hedgwitch agatha-Grace hope born today at 4.27 weighing 5lb 3 oz:happydance::cloud9:

Oh wow! Is everything ok with them? Did she have the planned c-section in the end? Congrats to her, I hope Agatha-Grace is nice and healthy! :happydance:

Trumpetbum, that sounds positive at least. I hope something starts going for you soon! 

To everyone with the less then stellar sweeps, have some hugs! :hugs: I hope some babies start showing their faces soon, lol.

I had a pretty bad night last night. Everyday it gets a little bit more painful to walk, and I keep thinking "surely she's fully engaged now!" but no...I keep getting proved wrong! I needed to use two pillows between my legs last night to even get to sleep, and now I'm walking around like a cowboy, I can't close my legs without it hurting! :dohh: Good news is that I'm getting some nice strong aches at the bottom of my bump though. I've been having period like pains every night, but they've always gone in the morning...today they've stayed! Come oooon damn it, I want my baby! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

PreggyEggy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies sorry to buttin but been ask to update you ladies on behalf of sam aka hedgwitch agatha-Grace hope born today at 4.27 weighing 5lb 3 oz:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Oh wow! Is everything ok with them? Did she have the planned c-section in the end? Congrats to her, I hope Agatha-Grace is nice and healthy! :happydance:
> 
> Trumpetbum, that sounds positive at least. I hope something starts going for you soon!
> 
> To everyone with the less then stellar sweeps, have some hugs! :hugs: I hope some babies start showing their faces soon, lol.
> 
> I had a pretty bad night last night. Everyday it gets a little bit more painful to walk, and I keep thinking "surely she's fully engaged now!" but no...I keep getting proved wrong! I needed to use two pillows between my legs last night to even get to sleep, and now I'm walking around like a cowboy, I can't close my legs without it hurting! :dohh: Good news is that I'm getting some nice strong aches at the bottom of my bump though. I've been having period like pains every night, but they've always gone in the morning...today they've stayed! Come oooon damn it, I want my baby! :wacko:Click to expand...

both doing ok sam is wiped out thats as much as i know atm il let you know when i next hear x


----------



## trumpetbum

Thanks for the update Lindsayann. Yey, another wee October princess!!


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: congrats to Hedgewitch! Remember her from my last pregnancy with Caitlyn so glad all is well with Agatha-Grace :) :flower:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies
Hope we are all well and these little ones are behaving (not from what I can see hehe!)
Had my sweep today by the Dr, could only get a fingertip to the cervix and still quite long but she did her best, made me bleed slighty (think it was another show) gone brown now.
Been tender and the odd pain since but nothing to get excited about :(
Will be given another on Tues by the midwife if nothing happens

Labour dust to all term, and not long now for the rest of you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Hann79

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Welcome to the world Agatha-Grace!! Congratulations Hedgewitch!! xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

YAY for new babies!!! :yipee: And yippee for the ladies who are showing signs of labour!!!

Kitty - Dont be discouraged, when I had my sweep done it brought me to 2cm and I was 90% effaced, and I still didn't go into labour for 5 days after that. Women can show NO signs of labour one day, and still go into labour the next. And some women "appear" ready to go anytime, and they still don't for weeks. Our bodies are funny sometimes! :shrug:

You all are making me want bacon, seriously! Mmmmm....

So I had an appointment with my midwife today but she cancelled. Apparently a lady went into labour, the nerve of her! :haha: Apparently October is a busy busy month for my MW so she did warn me that she may be cancelling an appointment or two. :shrug: Ah well, now Im rescheduled for Tuesday... hopefully noone else goes into labour! :shock: I really wanted to see her today, but what can ya do! When it's my time to go, I will want her there... so I can't be too upset about it! :haha:

I hope you ladies are doing well today!

Oh and Im fullterm today! Hurray!!! 21 days!
:happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

BB you really did start a bacon circle today :rofl:


----------



## juless

I'm so glad to hear about Hedgewitch! I was really worried when we hadn't heard from her in a while! :D Congrats to her!!!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I wore myself out today, not so hard to do lately. But got a lot of things done that needed to be done. Like groom the dog, which is a lot harder than I remember it being, bending over a bathtub while soaping a struggling dog is tiring, I was almost tempted to just in the bathtub with him. Lol. Amd now me and OH are about to go on a good long walk, yay. Soo exciting to see new babies born! Hope to see all the overdue ladies having their babies soon! I'm sure they're hoping too.


----------



## Newt4

Glad to see the count of babies go up! Congrats everyone who have had their baby and good luck for the people who are still cooking. 

My daughter Anna Sofya was born Tuesday afternoon 1:49pm after a very traumatic birth. Both her and I are fine now and happy to be home. I'll posy my story soon.


----------



## juless

So glad you two are doing well Newt!!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Newt! Im glad you are both home, try to get some rest whenever you can! :hugs: Look forward to hearing the birth story.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats Newt, so glad you and your little girl are doing good. Can't wait till you post a birth story.


----------



## newmommy23

catherine 17 had her little girl too! I'm jealous she was my due date buddy lol


----------



## Kay0102

Babies are popping out everywhere now looking at 3rd Tri!!

Congrats to all the new mummys

My due date has arrived :happydance: but obviously not baby :(

xx


----------



## starsunshine

Congratulations to the new mummy's - yeah. 

I'm in a better mood today after that horendous midwife appointment yesterday - have come to terms with the fact that I'm likely to go 14 days over now so am just going to enjoy this next week and cook lots of cookies (got to keep my spirits up somehow!!!!)


----------



## Kay0102

starsunshine said:


> Congratulations to the new mummy's - yeah.
> 
> I'm in a better mood today after that horendous midwife appointment yesterday - have come to terms with the fact that I'm likely to go 14 days over now so am just going to enjoy this next week and cook lots of cookies (got to keep my spirits up somehow!!!!)

Awww :hugs: keep busy and just think you will defo have your baby within the next week!! whats 1 week out of the 41 you've waited :flower:

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Nice to see so many October Bumpkins having their bubba's :happydance: Congrats to all the ladies (I'm only a tad jealous!! :haha:)

Well........ It's my due date today and I've woken up to........ a lovely urine infection :(

Hmm.... if only it was some nice contractions or something! BUT I don't think madam has any intention of showing her face anytime soon :sad2: I've got to go to the DAU today for monitoring to make sure she is still happy in there (due to the GD) so I'm going to be bored for a few hours today. 
And to top it all off, my eldest DD has sickness, my middle DD has ear infection and my youngest DD has a chest infection, so it's really all going wrong!

Ok, sorry for the moan! Looking forward to hearing of some more bumpkins popping out!

xxxxxx


----------



## starsunshine

Aw going_crazy that sounds awful. I hope things pick up for you soon and your children aren't too sick :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations hedgwitch glad all is well 
Congrats newt glad your and your little one are well 

My MW wouldnt do a sweep her personal policy is not to do them before 41 weeks (as more likely to work or something) so i got one on the 13th is Chloe isnt here before then. i was like well why cant you do one now and then if it dont work you can still do one at 41 weeks :shrug:

Now 2 days overdue :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Hann79

Due#1-2010 said:


> congratulations hedgwitch glad all is well
> Congrats newt glad your and your little one are well
> 
> My MW wouldnt do a sweep her personal policy is not to do them before 41 weeks (as more likely to work or something) so i got one on the 13th is Chloe isnt here before then. i was like well why cant you do one now and then if it dont work you can still do one at 41 weeks :shrug:
> 
> Now 2 days overdue :cry: :cry: :cry:

Keep your chin up hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

its just so hard everyone thought she was gonna be early, well she has proved them wrong now so i just really want her to come. i can imagin waiting another 10 days :(


----------



## DrMum

morning girls - well I'm still here.

Had my sweep on wednesday, yesteday lost loads of blood stained plug. Contracted on and off all night. Eventually got to sleep around 5 this morning and still losing mucus. No waters gone yet I dont think. Just really uncomfortable.
Going to see how this morning pans out, have some breakfast etc and see if anything progresses.

COngrats to all our new bumpkins!!! And I'm so sure we will be having more over the weekend. Although if ONE more person says to me "oooh you MUST have him/her on 10/10/10" I think I will beat them round the head with one of the many pineapples in this house!!!!

Going to waddle my fat ass off to make some brekkie girls and will keep you updated if any Mini-Ali's are likely today!!

Good luck everyone - not long to go now!!!

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

newmommy23 said:


> catherine 17 had her little girl too! I'm jealous she was my due date buddy lol

What date was she born? :)

More babies! The girls and boys are now neck and neck! :lol:

Twig don't start with the bacon talk again we are on a new day! :rofl:

Sorry you overdue girls aren't progressing, that really sucks! :(


----------



## bumbleberry

Ha the girls are catching up :) Congrats to all the new arrivals :happydance:

I know what you mean DrMum about people saying about the 10/10/10, I'm due the 12th and people keep saying to me it would be cool if she came early, the novelty kinda wears off. Plus thats my sisters birthday and I would like my bubs to have her own special day iykwim!

:hugs: Due, I'm sure it will be soon x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes evveryone keeps telling me to wait until the 10.10.10 lol. My 2nd cousin who is 13 wants baby to come today as its her birthday (she is hoping)
It seems to be the ladies that are overdue are goign no where and everyone else is :(

Hope things pick up again Drmum x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope this is the start of things for you DrMum! :)

Yesterday when National Grid came they said they don't fill the holes in the road another company comes within 5 working days, well they've arrived with a great big truck this morning and my Sky dish doesn't like it!! I can't watch anything coz it keeps going off :(

I've just had a text from Laura6914, she hasn't been able to get online properly as she has moved house, she had a sweep yesterday and has lost her plug and had a show today so is hoping this is the start of labour!

I've spoken to Beany Boy, he is NOT allowed come Saturday or Sunday this week! My hubbys eldest son is 7 tomorrow and our goddaughter is 1 on Sunday! I'd hate him to share a birthday!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hpe its good news for laura.
Someone jsut told me to run up and down the stairs for about 15mins each time jumping off the bottom step she said she was overdue and this is how her waters broke. 
Now im wondering do i or dont i, as i know i will look like a fool and it might not work, but at the same time is it worth a try :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

No bacon talk today then :lol: 

I'm still here :haha: and there's still a baby in my tummy but after last night with Caitlyn I really couldn't give two hoots. She was up so much and 6am was time to get up :shock: my friend who's just had her second and has 14 months between them said this is how her LO was before she had her bubba. 

Gonna book myself in for the MW's for Tuesday 19th as that's when my sweep will be done and I'll be booked in for induction...urgh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would Phillippa! Who's going to see you? Just try not to squat, the paperwork my MW gave me says do NOT squat.

Maybe she knows it's not long off Twig? 

Eurghh I would hate to be induced, where you induced with Caitlyn?

Has anyone elses dog gone really clingy? Mine sits be my feet and barks and growls at every little noise!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes my steps have 2 bottom steps as well, one that leads into the place we we hang the coats then another step down into the kitchen so i can jump off 2 bottom steps. Im gonna go into town to pick up the birthday pressie i ordered for DH while he is at work. and then im gonna coem back and try it as its very true no one will be able to see me, and then after 15 mins of that i will try bouncing on my birthing ball. If it doesnt work i suppose it will keep her in a good position for laboru


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm watching Baby Time on Home and Health...it's making me all mushy!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless i couldnt do that. i get jelous enough seeing people with babies in the supermarket becuase Chloe isnt here, and when im out and about and people do when you due i say OH i was due on the 6th i feel so down


----------



## Twiglet

Nope I wasn't induced with Caitlyn, I gave birth to her finally on the day she was due to be induced. :thumbup: after a 5 day slower labour :dohh:


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats to all the new mums :) !! girls are coming back thick and fast now 

Phillipa i would say go for it no ones gonna see you plus at least you know you have done youre deed to try and get her moving for the day:haha:

All of us ladies who are due the end of the month will be so lonely in this forum when you all dissapear specially if we go overdue lol ! 

Nothing happening my side although i have still got 13 days left till dd apart from every time i get in the car my back bloody kills and it stays all night i dont think he likes the bumps very much lol ! 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i am going to steffy i have made a plan of action for the day including things to try and get madam moving,

walk into town for DH's christmas pressie. 
come home and do the step thing.
bounce on birthign ball while playing on wii (im a big kid) 
back to the stairs for a bit :haha:
and then do the ironing
and then maybe the ball or stairs again :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like a plan!!

Steffy I will be here :D

Grr my laptop keeps getting too hot and switching itself off!! :growlmad:


----------



## starsunshine

BB why do they say not to squat? I thought it was meant to be good for you to prepare you for labour? I might have to try running up and down the stairs and jumping off the bottom step but I really don't think it's going to work for me - worth a go though. I'm getting pretty desperate!!!!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

brunettebimbo said:


> Has anyone elses dog gone really clingy? Mine sits be my feet and barks and growls at every little noise!

Oh yes my dog does, when someone is just talking to me and looks like they might be threatening he goes off on them. Also at night he sleeps in his own bed, but once OH leaves he has to be in my bed cuddled up, lol. 

Soo sleepy, I actually thought I was gonna be able to stay in bed after OH got up, usually I'm up before he is, and today I stayed asleep, then all of a sudden I got hungry and uncomfortable, figures. So I'm up drinking some hot cocoa (I make the best in the world lol). And OH just left so I'm gonna see how long it takes me to fall back asleep.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Starsunshine I think it is because you can't be certain that baby is in the right position and therefore squatting can force them into the wrong position.


----------



## Steffyxx

There will be just me and you left BB:haha: race to the finish !! 

sounds like a good plan to me although i dont know where you have the energy for all that lol :winkwink: 

Have any of you thought what youre getting for lil ones for christamas ?? im completley stumped :dohh: i know i want to get him something that he can keep but other than that i have no idea im sure my family will go for the easy option of clothes and i dont want to be overloaded lol !


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> There will be just me and you left BB:haha: race to the finish !!
> 
> sounds like a good plan to me although i dont know where you have the energy for all that lol :winkwink:
> 
> Have any of you thought what youre getting for lil ones for christamas ?? im completley stumped :dohh: i know i want to get him something that he can keep but other than that i have no idea im sure my family will go for the easy option of clothes and i dont want to be overloaded lol !

Chloe already have 12 or 13 pressies wrapped up and we still have another 6 or 7 we wanan get her :haha: and we are only just into october


----------



## brunettebimbo

We aren't spending much because he won't know.

We bought some books in Waterstones the other day, £27 worth!! They are all the touchy feely ones, we thought it would be better to get him something educational! We will probably get him a small toy and maybe an outfit but that will be it. :)


----------



## Steffyxx

Gosh you are super organised lol !! i have nothing :wacko: i have bought a few pressies for my nieces and thats about it so far my plan was to get it done before due date so i didnt have to battle the people with a new born in the shops but thats gone out the window :haha: have you gone for toys for when she is older ? x


----------



## Twiglet

I've finished Christmas shopping and to be honest I focused on Caitlyn as last year I fell into the trap of getting her tonnes and then come Christmas day along with all her other presents she couldn't be bothered and slept the day away :lol: to this day we still have some of her toys and clothes in a cupboard as none of them got used.

We already have touchy feely books, cot bumpers etc so we've just got him a few clothes and leaving the rest to family.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Steffy- I'll be sitting pretty at the end too, I have a feeling he'll be late, who knows might have a November baby. I'm also stumped on christmas presents, I want it to be special, and I don't want to get him clothes, I'm totally not sure.


----------



## Steffyxx

OoOo good idea bb i never thought about touchy feely books lol :) think i might get him some wooden blocks or something too ( oh says im an old women ):haha: i really wanted to get a wolly stocking with his name on that he could use every year but they all seem so tacky on ebay 

casey just us 3 then :winkwink: not that long away really when you think about it though its just another month to get through i mean look how fast the last few have gone :thumbup: !!


----------



## Twiglet

You could get them a bear with their names on it and a saying like Caitlyn's first Christmas. 

Caitlyn got one last year and A will get one and she still loves it now :) :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is one that we got him - https://www.waterstones.com/waterst...t/rachel+wells/that27s+not+my+tiger-/7524058/


----------



## starsunshine

oooh, I love the "that's not my . . . " books. I've read them to my nephew and he loves them. Can't believe your talking about Christmas already! One thing at a time in my house :haha: baby, then visitors, then my birthday, then Christmas! Won't be thinking about it until December.


----------



## Steffyxx

I know i am a bit premature :blush: got to admit though i do love christmas still :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I am so upset!! :cry: 

37+6 and I get my first purple stretch mark!! WTF is that about?I seriously could sit here and cry, i thought I had got away with it!! :(


----------



## mummyconfused

awww your lucky, some women have stomachs like glad wrap after.... I only have a few small ones oin my hips im cheering


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was bragging to my Mum the other day.....I will keep my big mouth shut from now on!!


----------



## juless

I don't have anything ready for Christmas except one present bought for our neice! We tend to make a list, go to one store and try to find it all there, hehe. I have no idea what we'll get for Rose though! I'm thinking some books as well, since I don't think there's such thing as a child having too many books!
Man, last night and tonight I'm getting so much cervix pressure! It really feels like she's trying to punch her way out or something! She has to hold on for a bit though! Today I have to get some food prepared for the baby shower tommorow! Going to make a nacho dip and a double batch of brownies.... yuuuum!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Oooo, more babies I see! Congratulations to everybody! :happydance: I want to see some photos!

As for me, I'm still here. I really thought I was going to go into labour last night though. :( Loads of pains and everything, I was very uncomfortable, and they wouldn't go away last night...but this morning? I had them when I was lying in bed, but when I got up, nothing. Totally gone! I'm so disappointed. :cry:

Oh well...I'm liking this christmas talk though. I love christmas! :D Might do some shopping to cheer myself up.


----------



## Steffyxx

BB it might not feel like it but youre lucky you only have one so far i am 38 weeks and i am covered my legs have about 200 little purples and my hips are covered too ! I went through a stage of being over emotional and crying every day about it ( blaming hormones) but now ive just had to get over it and think one day they WILL fade so chin up :) !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It still sucks :(
Guess I best start on the Bio Oil!


----------



## juless

I am absolutely covered as well! My belly was full of them from really early on, same with my legs and even my boobs! I tell myself the same thing.. they will fade, they will fade! Can't help but be a bit jealous of people with none or almost none though! They are so lucky!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Never ending crap my end I swear!

The garage has been in touch, I am so glad I stood my ground, the part they wanted us to pay for that I managed to persuade them to try first has been fitted and after 2 days of testing the lights back on and it's not that part! Thank God we never paid for it! They now think the original work they did and that we paid for is faulty so they are going to change that and see if that works!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

About freaking time! I can't believe the crap they've put you through. I'd be absolutely fuming!


----------



## KittyVentura

I feel so down in the dumps today. I can't believe he's still not here.

5 days late now!!

I can feel everything... from the birth I wanted to the first night out I'd planned with the girls... slowly slipping away. Why doesn't my body know what to do? :( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

He has to come soon Hun :hugs: He can't stay in there forever.


----------



## Twiglet

He'll come soon :hugs: I know it's horrible being overdue and watching everyone else pop but he'll be here veryvery soon :) 

BB bless you! I didn't get any stretchies bar one on my breast with Caitlyn whereas with A I have 6 or 7 but I'm not bothered by them this time...whereas with Caitlyn I was :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> There will be just me and you left BB:haha: race to the finish !!
> 
> sounds like a good plan to me although i dont know where you have the energy for all that lol :winkwink:
> 
> Have any of you thought what youre getting for lil ones for christamas ?? im completley stumped :dohh: i know i want to get him something that he can keep but other than that i have no idea im sure my family will go for the easy option of clothes and i dont want to be overloaded lol !

Hey Im here too! Not due until the 28th! Talk about being left behind! :haha:

Im just getting this baby something small for Christmas. She won't be remember it, and everyone else will buy her lots Im sure... they always do. We are buying our first daughter more stuff since she'll be 2 this year. :D And will enjoy Christmas more.


----------



## MommyKC

Kitty - :hugs: Sometimes these babies are just too comfy!!!

BB - Sorry about the stretchie. :( Sometimes they do pop out at the end... but hopefully you won't get too many more! I don't have many but I have those really tiny ones, and I've gotten more this pregnancy than I did last time. :( Ah well, it's ALL worth it in the end! ;)

Congrats on the new arrivals ladies! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep it will be! :)

I'm really uncomfy today, I've got a lot of pressure down low and is quite sharp!


----------



## trumpetbum

Good afternoon ladies :) Bb so glad you're getting somewhere with the garage, the sods :(
:hug: for you Kitty, hope he comes soon. It's so exciting to see the numbers going up and the lassies are catching up with the boys I see :lol:
I was up all night again last night with cx, couldn't sleep through them but knew I had a m/w appt this am so just waited. 
All this early 'false' labour is actually doing something, thank goodness. I'm a kick in the backside off of 4cm dilated, significantly different from tuesday night after my first pains and just waiting on cervix coming down a little more/shortening slightly. Head is only 1/5 palpable so well and truly engaged. SO came home, took simple analgesia and had some sleep as my BP was slightly raised and I wanted to make sure it levelled off..damn kids have lost one of the bells from my stethescope so I can't check if it has gone down *grumble*. Cx are starting to pick up again so fxed for me!! I'm hoping after all this kerfuffle the actual active stage of labour will be quick and easy :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting!!! :D


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: for you trumpetbum hopefully because its been spread youll have a nice and easy labour now ! 

Mommy kc - ooooopssssyyy forgot you were end of month too lol :haha: yeah i think i will just get him a few things this year and compltley spoil him next year i bet its great when they are around 2 and they can really enjoy it ! 

Jules - me too i was looking in the post natal support thread a few days ago and people were posting pics of before and after i was nearly crying when i saw them all lol perfect figures and no stretchmarks at all :shrug: oh well THEY WILL FADE THEY WILL FADE :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe it! I've only been sat on here, went upstairs to get changed and I have 3 more!!! WTF!?


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Gosh you are super organised lol !! i have nothing :wacko: i have bought a few pressies for my nieces and thats about it so far my plan was to get it done before due date so i didnt have to battle the people with a new born in the shops but thats gone out the window :haha: have you gone for toys for when she is older ? x

We have got her toys up to 12 months, as we wanted to spoil her with it being 1st christmas but then that way we havent got loads to get between christmas and her birthday and she wont know if she cant use them straight away. We have also got her a necklace which she can have as a keep sake, and were also getting her a charm bracelte and a charm and we are gonna buy her a charm like every christmas, birthday and special occasions like starting school.
Me and DH had over 30 people on our christmas list, we have done loads shopping and its now down to about 7 people.
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Pressies.jpg 
Yes the photo is just chloes pressies

Ive been bouncing on my birthing ball and its been giving me BH but thats about it, not yet trued the running up and down the stairs as im tired from my walk into town so gonna try that in a bit :D 

I like all the other ladies who are over due is getting upset that Chloe isnt here :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to have a wander into town aswell, Hubby wants some socks and stationary for work plus I'm going to attempt to bake! I can not bake for shit so plan to get a box kit and if that is a success I may start to practice real baking! All my past experience though have been a mess even with a box!


----------



## MadamRose

enjoy your trip into town BB mine didnt really do anything other than at least i have one of DH's chrismtas pressies now


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:
 

> I'm going to have a wander into town aswell, Hubby wants some socks and stationary for work plus I'm going to attempt to bake! I can not bake for shit so plan to get a box kit and if that is a success I may start to practice real baking! All my past experience though have been a mess even with a box!

Hmmmmmmmm cake yummy!! Sainsburys do a lovely one, their Chocolate fudge mix cake, its sooooo good!!:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I bought a packet mix for double chocolate brownies, bet I still mess them up!

I'm logging off for the weekend now so don't panic if you don't hear from me....not that it will but if anything does happen I'll text MommyKC or KittyVentura!! I hope to come back Monday morning to see new babies :)


----------



## starsunshine

So girls, needing a little support here.
My friend just had her baby at 36wks & I'm glad for her but upset that my baby hasn't arrived yet. :cry: Think I'm a bit hormonal.


----------



## MommyKC

starsunshine - :hugs: I know how you feel. When I was pregnant with my first daughter, everyone had babies before me... I mean EVERYONE and it's hard not to be a little jealous. But your baby will be here soon no matter what! :)

BB - Have a nice weekend! I hope I hear from you! ;)

Phillippa - WOW that is alot of presents for one little baby! :haha: Chloe is going to be spoilen rotten!


----------



## aurora

starsunshine said:


> So girls, needing a little support here.
> My friend just had her baby at 36wks & I'm glad for her but upset that my baby hasn't arrived yet. :cry: Think I'm a bit hormonal.



She had her baby early WHILE you're overdue!? Thats sooo rude! lol
:hugs2:


----------



## subaru555

All the girls due today - any sign? I'm having contraction pains every couple of hours or so x


----------



## aurora

I've been having irregular contractions since last evening. Only one I could say was really painful.


----------



## DrMum

Hi girls

Hey starsunshine - I know how you feel - just opened an email from one of the NCT girls from our class to find she and another 2 have had their babies - AND I WAS DUE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stomp Stomp Stomp - maybe even a door slam??! Hmmph.

So lets not think about it. Although.... having seen the stash of pressies for young Chloe I think I need to not think about Crimbo either.... So, so, so impressed at your organisation !! but also now slightly anxious as clearly crappy-mommy-to-be here has bought ZIP as yet....! Didnt even think about it to be honest. Oh dear!! A new thing to worry about!!!

No news with me. Still losing plug. HOW MUCH MORE can there possibly be??! Intermittent contractions, some really sore, others just inconvenient. But nothing regular. Oh and just to add insult to injury, NCT woman arrived at hospital fully dilated and gave birth 1 min 43secs later...... And here I am weeks later still contracting..... Did I mention Hmmmph.

Enough from me, I'm writing war and peace here!!! Hugs for everyone who needs one!!!! :hug:


----------



## going_crazy

Just seen a thread on the 3rd tri boards that Phillipa is in hospital - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/432730-due-1-2010-hospital.html
xxxxxx


----------



## DrMum

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was literally just replying to her post about everyone having babies before her!!!! 
OMG I'm so excited for her!!! 
Cant wait to hear progress reports!! Good luck honey!! xxx


----------



## DrMum

OOh just read the thread re: phillipa . Do hope that all is ok.
I got all excited there - but hope its all still exciting news!!! :)
xxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hope you're ok Philippa and we get news of your new arrival soon. :hugs: 

Sorry to hear you're feeling like this Rosie/Starsunshine, I completely understand as was the same with my first - had 2 sweeps in the end and was v. worried about being induced, but luckily she was born 12 days overdue, the day before I was due to be induced which is actually v. common! Yep lots of MW's swear by booking in an induction to get things moving! As you know this time i'm quite happy for a late arrival but that's only due to our building works not being quite finished. I refused sweep today but will have one at 41 wks as likewise don't want to be induced if I can help it. You still have time so please don't worry just yet, just keep doing everything they tell you too to bring things on. 

Can't believe i'm due today, doesn't really feel like it as am still v. active and not suffering much, bar the swollen ankles lol! Had MW appointment and she agrees with me that we're probs in for another late arrival again. She's still only 2/5 engaged and on the right side rather than the left so not ideal positioning but hey ho, could be worse!

Am struggling to keep up with this thread as laptop's been playing up this week so not getting on here much. OH thinks he's fixed it now. Looking forward to seeing a few more new arrivals after this weekend. Good luck girlies!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies! :flower:

I have a small feeling I'm in labour......... been getting period type pains and tightenings since early this morning and they started off at 10mins apart. Since 10pm tonight they have gone down to 8mins apart and over the last hour they have been coming between 5-7mins and are painful enough for me to have put my TENS machine on!! They last for 1minute each and take my breath away!!

Now....... when to call the hospital???? :dohh:


----------



## juless

Oooo! That's exciting going_crazy!! I hope this is it for you!! :D
I had the strongest BH I've ever had tonight! I was in Blockbuster and my entire middle section, including my back, felt so tight! Like it was in a vice! I couldn't move for a minute! TONS of cervix pressure tonight too!


----------



## trumpetbum

Muchos bloody plug tonight and STRONG surges (check me out..i'm trying hard to stick with my hypnobirthing lingo :rofl: ) I think this is the real thing. It bloody better be or I'll be back here feeling like a right doughnut!! Come on Luca, I'm ready for a cuddle now!!


----------



## trumpetbum

Ooh good luck going-crazy.


----------



## MommyKC

Yay for you ladies contracting!!!!

I have to ask, for those of you who have had 2+ children, do you find you had "false" labour more the second time around? My MW told me many women have false labour with their second, third, etc children because the muscles are already loosened from previous labours, making it more painful... same reason "after pains" are worse with subsequent pregnancies.
Did you find this to be true?


----------



## trumpetbum

This is the first time I've had any false labour so definitely true for me.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Went to a carnival today, had soo much fun, couldn't ride the rides but watched OH being a scaredy cat on them, haha. But I got to play lots of games, got a stuffed banana and a airbrushed onesie that says Avery, it's about the coolest thing ever. Got to eat some fair food. Then we went out for chinese, yumm. Had a good night, tired but no pains. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Hann79

juless said:


> Oooo! That's exciting going_crazy!! I hope this is it for you!! :D
> I had the strongest BH I've ever had tonight! I was in Blockbuster and my entire middle section, including my back, felt so tight! Like it was in a vice! I couldn't move for a minute! TONS of cervix pressure tonight too!

My waters with my first, broke with a gush in Blockbuster... damn good job it was raining hard that evening!!:haha:


----------



## Hann79

Full term today!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Didn't actually think I'd get there though as had some really nasty contractions that started last night after dinner and carried on until 3.30, still going on but have really tailed off now more like braxtons.

Oh well my husband is off to watch his Football team play today and I am just going to dig the garden etc, so would be very typical for it all too start again!!


----------



## DrMum

Morning all

Well its all exciting stuff isnt it!!!

I keep meaning to say Casey I LOVE your new hair picture!!It looks awesome. Wish I was brave enough to go for something like that!!!!

Sooooo lets see going crazy and trumpet are in action, phillipa due2010 is in hosp maybe in action, anyone else???? Crikey we could have a load of babies this weekend :) Good luck ladies, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me.....you know the score - loads of plug, intermittent pains. No Baby To Report.

I'm starting to wonder if I will ever progress past this point!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're going into town today - my lovely OH announced last night he wants to put all my rings into the jewellers to get all polished and cleaned so that they are extra sparkly when I can get them on again. He was all set to buy me something new but tbh we've spent so much renovating the house (was still an empty shell/building site when we found out I was pg) that I've said lets wait, its not a necessity! honestly I'll just be extra happy with my sparkly clean rings when I can finally get my wedding and engagement rings back on my sausage fingers!!!

Have a lovely day girls - look forward to some new baby announcements!!

Ali xxxx


----------



## Kay0102

Ooooh how exciting all this action!!

Drmum yay on your rings, I cant wait for mine to be back on, It has really bothered me being pregnant and not wearing them as hubby very traditional we did the marriage then baby purposely :(

On a brighter note of being 1 day overdue ...... Its our 1st wedding anniversary on Friday :happydance: still wondering if we'll be able to do anything lol and he has also got me an eternity ring :cloud9: oh god I do love this man

Anyhoo looks like we're in for a flock of babies this wknd!!

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What happened with Phillippa? Just saw about a midwife on that thread?

I haven't heard anything from Laura again yet.

Jemma has text though, her waters went at 3am, she was put on the ward to wait for established labour to start, once the midwifes swapped this morning she has been sent home to labour there. I will try and keep you update over the weekend but don't think I'll be on much!

Good Luck to everyone :)


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm Jemma btw. 

Home now, contracting mild but regular... just headed to bed now to catch up on sleep. If not established by 8am tomorrow I get a 10/10/10 induction. Woop xxx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Wooo exciting!! Good luck kitty hope it gets goin n u can avoid induction 

I've had a wierd night no cramping or tightenings but was crying in agony with some random pain I keep getting really low down on the left hand side of bubs head. If I press it it's worse. Any ideas girls? Have no idea what it is


----------



## CaseyCakes

Woo! Look at all the new babies making their arrivals!

Thanks Drmum, I'm a hairstylist so I have always done crazy and colorful things to my hair, I also get bored easily. 

I'm awake don't want to be, woke up with pain and horrible heartburn, I feel like crying I just want to sleep. I thought I wore myself out enough at the carnival to sleep the entire not, wishful thinking. I think I just made it worse on my hips, been feeling like theres a pinched nerve in them the last few nights, it sends pain through my legs and thighs all the way to my knees, really hurts when I'm in cars. 

OH is snoring so who knows when I'll be able to fall back asleep. But back to bed, Hope all is well with the coming babies and new moms!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Wooo, congratulations Jemma (hope you don't mind me calling you that), going_crazy and Trumpetbum! :yipee::yipee::yipee: That's so exciting! I hope you get to be cuddling your babies soon! Keep us updated!

Meanwhile, I'm just gonna be sat around waiting, lol. :dohh: Kinda disheartened today...all the pains I usually get in the night, and have been getting for like a week now, were nowhere to be seen last night. :nope: Gonna go for a stupid long walk later, but I'm not holding out hope...I think I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## juless

38 weeks today and it's my baby shower! I have all the little last minute things to get ready - so excited! :D I hope everything goes well with you ladies who are in labor! Its so exciting!! I can't wait till I'm there too! 2 weeks till I'm due - AHH!!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Kitty/Jemma - SOOOO exciting! :yipee: Baby will be here soon now, not much longer to wait! Im so excited for you! See, these babies DO come eventually ladies! :hugs:

Jules - Have fun at your shower today! :)

So not much new for me to report... :shrug: No signs of labour (not surprised lol I had no signs with my first either until it happened)... have a busy Thanksgiving weekend planned. :D Went shopping yesterday and spent WAY too much on baby clothes, again. :dohh: Ah well, I can't help it! :roll:


----------



## EmandBub

aww :dust: for all the due ladies 
hope you have a fun shower Jules!
xxx


----------



## DrMum

Awesome news Kitty/Jemma!!!! Good luck!!!! xxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

:yipee: KV wont be long now by the sounds of it good luck and wishing you a nice easy labour :) 

:dust: for all those feeling twinges and pains too !! 

Jules have a lovely shower and dont forget to post pics of all the lovely prezzys you get :)


----------



## EmandBub

baby showers seem to be an American thing!
I've only been to like 2 ever! :)
wonder why they're not so popular over here?
xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Not sure but i would have loved one tbh lol think we just get visitors afterwards and they seem to bring presents then i like the idea of having everyone together and having a giggle though :)


----------



## EmandBub

i like the idea of the presents ;)
haha well, I wouldn't have anyone to invite tbh
xxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi ladies. Just to give you a little update... being that I have no update really. Lol. 

Slept a bit this afternoon and pains dwindled. Been for a walk round some shops and got the contractions going again but only to about the same strength and regularity as this morning. 

DH is so far being amazing. Patient, loving, kind...everything I knew he would be, He's just cooked me dinner and been tidying the house around me lol.

I feel really excited now knowing that by 8am tomorrow at least I'll be in hospital and on the drip to get the contractions going... even though I know I'll miss out on the labour I want etc. I will hopefully meet my baby tomorrow. Yayyyy.

So my plans now are to mooch about on here, eat, watch X-Factor and then get an early night. Feel so worn out already.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'll keep you updated as much as I can. As BB might not be on much most of my updates will go on Facebook so if someone on UK times wants to add me to pass the updates across if BB isn't around then that'd be lush.

Jemma Croton - Just add your username to the request so I know who you are.

Much love and I hope you're all doing really well xx


----------



## MommyKC

Kitty - :hugs: Good luck with everything!!!!! :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Thank you Kate. I know you're in a differnt time zone but if you see anything on FB which isn't on here would you mind sharing as well? xx


----------



## mrsgtobe

I've sent u a request Hun. Hope things go smoothly :)


----------



## Hann79

KittyVentura said:


> Hi ladies. Just to give you a little update... being that I have no update really. Lol.
> 
> Slept a bit this afternoon and pains dwindled. Been for a walk round some shops and got the contractions going again but only to about the same strength and regularity as this morning.
> 
> DH is so far being amazing. Patient, loving, kind...everything I knew he would be, He's just cooked me dinner and been tidying the house around me lol.
> 
> I feel really excited now knowing that by 8am tomorrow at least I'll be in hospital and on the drip to get the contractions going... even though I know I'll miss out on the labour I want etc. I will hopefully meet my baby tomorrow. Yayyyy.
> 
> So my plans now are to mooch about on here, eat, watch X-Factor and then get an early night. Feel so worn out already.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'll keep you updated as much as I can. As BB might not be on much most of my updates will go on Facebook so if someone on UK times wants to add me to pass the updates across if BB isn't around then that'd be lush.
> 
> Jemma Croton - Just add your username to the request so I know who you are.
> 
> Much love and I hope you're all doing really well xx

I've added you hun, its Hannah Batten hope I got the right person xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just to let everyone know I had my little boy on the 5th October :) After a 4 and a half hour labour and pethidine and gas and air he was born at 21.31 and weighed 7lbs 15ozs! Love him to pieces :) :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Stephen.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck Kitty!!! Won't be long now til your LO's in your arms! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

awww CharlieKeys he's so beautiful! 
congratulations :hugs:
xxx


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations CharlieKeys, he's adorable :)

Hope to hear some good news soon kitty!


----------



## juless

Congrats on the new little boy!! Good luck to the ladies in labor - hope it goes quick and safely for you!
My shower was so much fun! We played silly games and I gave out silly prizes, haha! Got some lovely presents as well - all things I needed! I'll take some pics when I get a chance! We will be having a second shower for family after Rose is born so they can all meet her. Too bad you guys don't have showers often in the UK, they can be really fun! :D I ate waaay too much though, hehe, but luckily lots of left-overs for tommorow (including left-over icecream cake!). Off to rest for a bit and then going to see a girly movie with my mom and friend!


----------



## AriannasMama

I also had my little girl on Oct 7th. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1a3465785b6c__1286636654000.jpeg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats CK and mrs.stokes.Beautiful babies.

Luca arrived 9/10/10 at 4.50pm weighing in at a relatively little 7lbs 9oz and is pure perfection. He was a home hypnobirth but I'll post my story and birth announcement tomorrow when I am less tired :lol:
 



Attached Files:







Luca1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









luca2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 10









luca3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## juless

Wow! So many new babies!! Congrats to the new mommies!! :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats to all new mommies! 

Question for moms who have already gave birth, does loads of period cramps that get worse everyday mean something or is it a major annoyance? My doctor is convinced it's nothing. But I either want it to go away or actually be something.


----------



## aurora

CaseyCakes said:


> Congrats to all new mommies!
> 
> Question for moms who have already gave birth, does loads of period cramps that get worse everyday mean something or is it a major annoyance? My doctor is convinced it's nothing. But I either want it to go away or actually be something.

Mine been coming and going for quite a couple weeks. :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

CaseyCakes said:


> Congrats to all new mommies!
> 
> Question for moms who have already gave birth, does loads of period cramps that get worse everyday mean something or is it a major annoyance? My doctor is convinced it's nothing. But I either want it to go away or actually be something.

I had period like cramps for 3 weeks before I went into labor, lol. It all depends on the person though. It could mean something :)


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on all the new babies! WOW 3 babies since my last post, that was this morning! :shock: Im so happy for all of you! :hugs:

Kitty/Jemma - I will definitely update on here anything I see on FB. :)

Casey - I have gotten period-like pains with both pregnancies now, off and on for weeks. :shrug: It might mean something for you, or it could mean labour is still weeks away. :wacko: Sorry, I know not what you want to hear but it's different for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## mrsgtobe

Wow theyr coming thick and fast now lol!! Congrats girls theyr all gorgeous!!!
Hopefully I'll not be too long now everytime I'm at toilet I have more plug TMI sorry.

Kitty good luck tomoro and I'll try to update too x


----------



## CaseyCakes

Thanks, just wish something would happen or they wouldn't happen all the time, they are a uncomfortable annoyance.


----------



## Newt4

Congrats to all the new moms!

My birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...y-anna-october-5th-2010-long.html#post7224972


----------



## claire911

Wow sooo many babies :) Sure they'll be some today with a fab birth date!!

Just noticed I'm on the front page twice, under 26th and 27th....can u take me off the 27th please?


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies

Things have definately progressed for me. Since about 3am I've been having strong contractions that I can sleep between but wake up during. They're now about 10 mins apart and about 45 seconds long. They hurt but are still manageable just about. Kinda grimacing through them.

They don't want me back at delivery until 5 mins apart and a minute long so I will be going up to be admitted to the ward for them to help me along in a while. 

Really hoping it doesn't take much to get me established now.

Next updates will hopefully be good ones from the lovely ladies on here passed across from Facebook.

Oh and to all the new mummies. Massive congrats... your bundles are gorgeous xx


----------



## claire911

:happydance: good luck KittyV, exciting!!!


----------



## starsunshine

wow look at all those beautiful babies. Congratulations ladies. Good luck Kitty. I'm still here and feeling nothing!!!!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

CharlieKeys said:
 

> Just to let everyone know I had my little boy on the 5th October :) After a 4 and a half hour labour and pethidine and gas and air he was born at 21.31 and weighed 7lbs 15ozs! Love him to pieces :) :)

Congratulations, he's just gorgeous! xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Just seen Mrs Stokes and Trumpetbum's posts too, so many babies! Huge congratulations to you both! 

Good luck Kitty, can't wait to check in later and see how its going/hear your announcement! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Just a wee update kittyventura is at hospital for her induction, she went in at 8am after her waters breaking early yesterday mornin but she is still not dilated at all :( hope things speed up for her
I'll keep checking facebook for updates


----------



## trumpetbum

Fx'd for you KV that everything gets going for a speedy, happy delivery.


----------



## Hann79

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations to all of the mums of the gorgeous newborns!!:happydance:
I have just been for a looong walk up the hill near our house, and only stopped once for a break on the way up!! Was worse coming down as I have vertigo, really wasn't keen on that idea!! Had a few heavity contractions walking back but having a sit down now and baby has hiccups and no more pain, oh well on with the housework....

Love to Kitty/Jemma who is still not dilating bless her xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Saw KittyV's induction thread last night and have my fingers tightly crossed for her. Hope things speed up and she has her bubs in her arms very shortly! What a fantastic day to have a baby as well with it being 10/10/10! :happydance:

My bubs is 1 week old today and feeling really emotional. Keep thinking where has the time gone?!

Good luck and strong labour vibes to all who needs it! xx


----------



## juless

I saw my ticker a minute ago and realized how close I am to being single digits away from my due date! It's really hitting me how close it is and how she can really come any time now! I would love her to arrive today! *hint hint baby!* Doubt it though, lol! I can't wait to hear some updates from those in labor! I'll be stalking this thread today, hehe!


----------



## bumbleberry

Good luck to Kitty, hope to hear some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Good luck Kitty!

A tip for all you ladies is that before my waters broke ect I got all puffy in the face. Apparently it happens to most women before labor!


----------



## newmommy23

Yay full term today! :)


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hoping today we have more babies, its 10/10/10! I actually slept through the night, except the occassional trip to the bathroom. It was great having a good nights sleep.


----------



## EmandBub

:dust: :hugs:
x


----------



## juless

I can't believe I am STILL having sinus pressure, though it's much better than before. I have a hard time adjusting to temperature changes and it's finally gotten cold and fall-like here! I've been nauseous since last night too... unless, that's a sign? hehe I love how when we're this close everything is a sign! I got TERRIBLE leg cramps last night when I was with my mom and she kept saying how it might mean labor is coming! lol


----------



## PreggyEggy

Still here...I was really hoping I'd go today (what with the 10/10/10 thing), but it's looking unlikely. Getting some twinges, but nothing like the stupid false labour I had the other day. I'm feeling pretty upset, but my sister just cheered me up on facebook..."maybe it's like uncle ben's rice and won't come out unless you tell it it has no artificial colours or preservatives." :rofl:

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies, and good luck Jemma! Hope you're doing well. A 10/10/10 baby, that's just too cool! :thumbup: 

Has anyone heard from Due#1-2010? I've not seen a post from her since someone said she'd come out of hospital. Hope she's ok, and that she's had Chloe finally! :happydance:


----------



## aurora

I seem to have developed a cold overnight. Seriously the cruelest joke I've heard of in a while!


----------



## PreggyEggy

aurora said:


> I seem to have developed a cold overnight. Seriously the cruelest joke I've heard of in a while!

Oh man, that really sucks! :nope: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Twiglet

I thought I'd developed a cold just before I had Caitlyn A! All the signs and everything :D


----------



## aurora

Well I'll hope its that then. I mean come onnnn.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Me and OH DTD earlier, ever since I've had horrible pressure and cramps, also lost part of my mucous plug. I'm really uncomfortable. But I have a feeling that it won't lead to anything. OH wants me to go into labor on his day off so he can have an extra day or two off, It makes sense so I hope I do I want him home longer since he don't have vacation time or paid leave, and we can't afford him being off more than a couple days


----------



## starsunshine

what a lovely day today it's bee really sunny here. Had a 2hr walk which I hope will help somewhere! Casey - the only thing I can say is don't get ur hopes up (I'm sorry I know that's not what you want to here) as it's so horrible when nothing happens. I hope things work out for you and ur husband though.


----------



## juless

Doing the laundry and my head feels so wierd! It doesn't hurt, just feels all stuffed up. It's making me super sleepy and I have to go to work at the movie theatre in a few hours! Crossing my fingers they call and say they don't need me tonight!

Oh Caseycakes! That sounds promising!! You never know! I've been feeling a lot of pressure and tightness bottom of my bump but am not getting my hopes up. Knowing my luck though, my water will break while I'm selling tickets at box office at work! That would be so embarrassing!!

Also, anyone else starting to get a bit paranoid about the gender scan? Like what if they somehow got it wrong? We had ours done at 26 weeks and the tech was very precise and checked a bunch of times to be sure (she even pointed out the girly bits, so if it was a boy I'm sure we would have seen something there!) but I can't help but think.. what if??


----------



## CharlieKeys

Newt4 said:


> Good luck Kitty!
> 
> A tip for all you ladies is that before my waters broke ect I got all puffy in the face. Apparently it happens to most women before labor!

Yep!! I also got loads of random spots on my face and was sick for about 3 days before I had him!


----------



## subaru555

Congrats to all the new mums - to those who will be in the next 24 hours!

I've been getting spots on my bum and legs and I never get them, my boobs are also very sore!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Ya I'm not getting my hopes up, OH is though, he thinks every pain or cramp I'm going into labor. Right now I'm just laying on the couch, it's the only thing that makes the pressure and cramps feel a little better, still there just not as bad. 
I wonder how many new moms there are or labouring ones.


----------



## hayley 321

Anyone know if Kitty's given birth yet? I love her posts - I am a bit of a fan hehe!


----------



## mrsgtobe

Don't think so Hun. About an hour ago on facbook she was sayin she's ready to have epidural now as she's had a long day of back to back contractions not sure how dilated she is tho


----------



## MommyKC

According to FB, she still hasn't had the little monkey yet. She's taken gas and air, and is going to be getting the epidural due to back to back contractions. That was her last update a couple hours ago. :shrug:

Me and my first daughter, and some friends, just got back from the pumpkin patch/farm thingy. We had fun, rode on a trailer, saw some piglets and chickens, and got my little munchkin a pumpkin. It is gorgeous weather too. All in all, a really nice fall day! :D


----------



## trumpetbum

CharlieKeys said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kitty!
> 
> A tip for all you ladies is that before my waters broke ect I got all puffy in the face. Apparently it happens to most women before labor!
> 
> Yep!! I also got loads of random spots on my face and was sick for about 3 days before I had him!Click to expand...

I broke out in sots too but didn't know if it was related. Thanks for the update on Kitty, come on LO!!


----------



## Hann79

CharlieKeys said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kitty!
> 
> A tip for all you ladies is that before my waters broke ect I got all puffy in the face. Apparently it happens to most women before labor!
> 
> Yep!! I also got loads of random spots on my face and was sick for about 3 days before I had him!Click to expand...

OMG I couldn't be anymore excited to have just found a spot on my chin......:haha: I keep repeating "Don't get hopes up" but can't help it now lol xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I've got one my lip like I usually would before a period?
probably nothing, but I can't help hoping this is it and it'll be finally over soon haha
xxx


----------



## mrsgtobe

Just a wee update to say kittyventura is now 6cm dilated , has had her epidural and is coping well. She reckons the little guy will be here in a few hours :)


----------



## EmandBub

omg!!! :hugs:
good luck KV!
:dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck kitty.

Im now 4 days overdue close to 5 :( come on Chloe havent you cooked long enough?


----------



## mrsgtobe

Phillipa where have u bloody been lol!!? How r u feeling now after hospital the other night? Hope ur well


----------



## Hann79

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: I've got one my lip like I usually would before a period?
> probably nothing, but I can't help hoping this is it and it'll be finally over soon haha
> xxx

Mines the same hun, on my chin in the place I get it just before AF. I will be too excited if I get another xx


----------



## Newt4

Go Kitty!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Due#1-2010 said:


> Good luck kitty.
> 
> Im now 4 days overdue close to 5 :( come on Chloe havent you cooked long enough?

Yes, where have you been! lol! :haha:

Awww, sorry to hear she's still stuck in there. I really thought you'd be off having her! Well have some :hugs: from me, I'm still here with no signs too!

Midwife appointment today (should be getting to bed, lol), and I might be having a sweep. I'm nervous about getting it. :( I mean, I know this is sort of late reeeally stupid since hopefully I'll be in labour soon and that means lots of people looking up my hoo-haa...but I've not had a nurse poking around there before! I'm afraid it's going to be awful. And what if it doesn't work anyway? Argh. She wants to book an induction too. I don't wanna get induced! :nope:

What would you guys do? Am I just being a big baby? :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

YAY Kitty! I bet he's here by now! :cloud9: Or will be shortly! :D

Hey Phillippa - I agree, I thought Chloe would get her butt out by now. :shock: Hopefully soon hun, hang in there. :hugs:

My skin has been really clear most of this pregnancy, so no pimples yet for me. I never noticed any of them close to my labour last time but you never know. Hormones go crazy when labour occurs so it would make sense. :shrug:


----------



## aurora

Nope, you're not. (but haven't you had paps before?!)

I really don't want to be induced either. I sooo badly want to meet her but I just can't imagine putting myself through all the drugs! I will gladly accept a sweep on Tuesday though!


----------



## MommyKC

Sweeps really aren't bad at all. It didn't bother me at all when I had one done. :shrug: Its more or less uncomfortable, but it's only painful if you aren't effaced or dilated at ALL and they do one... and most midwives/doctors won't do one unless you are one or the other, otherwise it's too painful. I was 1cm dilated and 90% effaced when I had the sweep and it didn't bother me at all. Just a little cramping afterwards but nothing unbearable.

I dont blame you hun for not wanting to be induced. I don't either. :nope: I went into labour on my own with my first (3 days before my scheduled induction) so Im hoping I will again this time, but you never know. :shrug: Sometimes these babies just find it too comfy in there! But fingers crossed that all of our labours start on their own! :hugs: That is always the best way to go, but in the end, we do what we have to do!


----------



## aurora

Yep my doc wouldn't consider one last week as baby still wasn't even dipping into the pelvis. I'm pretty sure shes way lower this week so I hope she can do one!
(I checked the hb with the doppler and it was about 4 inches lower than a few days before)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a spot on my chin :rofl: Come on spots and puffy face!! :lol:

Wow I have been a crappy bump buddy this weekend, I have been texting Jemma AKA KittyVentura (How thick am I not telling you her name on here!! :dohh:) but just not had much chance to get online here!

I've been so excited waiting to hear from Jemma I haven't been able to sleep! I can now confirm though that baby Finlay James was born this morning at 00.45 weighing 7lb 7oz! :mrgreen: It hasn't been announced on Facebook yet so please do not put anything on there until Jemma announces his arrival :)

Mondays are getting more exciting! Everytime I log on we have at least one more baby! 

I've had no more updates from Laura, her contractions had stopped on Saturday and the last update was that she was going to Asda to get some pineapple!! :lol:

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies this weekend!! :D


----------



## starsunshine

Congratulations to Kitty:flower:

preggyeggy, I know how you feel but I was so keen to not have to be induced that 6days over I was more than willing for a sweep. I didn't manage to have one in the end because I wasn't effaced or dilated :dohh: and my midwife could hardly reach my cervix. It wasn't too bad stripping off though - she's seen millions before and as I said I'm desperate to have this baby naturally.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry ive updated the thread that wriggle started for me. Im still having my tightenings and they are regular. But the thing thats baffling the MW's is they aint painful so its doing nothing. Normally they would say irregular until they got painful and then get regular but my body seems to be messing me around :( 

Congrats kitty


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw congrats Kitty, I love the name Finlay.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it's a lovely name :)
Told Hubby his name and he loved it too...may just go on our shortlist :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: theafing names BB


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations Kitty, Finlay is a lovely name too.

Phillipa - hope things pick up for you soon :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: 

It's ok with BnB friends..it would be wrong in real life :lol:
I think we will still be having Tristan :)


----------



## mrsgtobe

Mornin girlies we all still here? 
Awww just seen kittys facebook he is absolutely goregous :) congrats to her and hubby


----------



## MadamRose

lol true BB. if it was ok in real life about 5 friends would all have babies with the same name :haha:

Im so bored any ideas what a fat hippo can do to keep occupied?


----------



## trumpetbum

:lol: Tristan is an all time fave of mine too but dh vetoed it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope I'm thinking the samePhillippa! I've just text the girls from work seeing if they want to meet for dinner before my midwife appointment...I hope he has engaged!

The plumbers here today and I feel out of place in my own home, you should see my kitchen!! :lol: He wanted to take the hot water out today but I've refused....I'm not going without hot water!!!


----------



## trulymadly

Feel like I'm sneaking in at the final hurdle, due tomorrow :happydance:

New to the forum in general but its been such a lifesaver, all my close friends have had their babys now and nothing worse than being only one left - feel like it'll never happen! 
Congrats to all who had babys on weekend - let the madness commence!
x


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh tell him to take it out. Maybe baby will be a monkey and he will arrive when you have no hot water :haha:

I know my DH is at work and im all tired from not sleeping well but not in to mood to sleep and just bored. I keep thinking its prob be 7days until im induced if Chloe dont move her butt soon. But then i get sad as it dseems like forever (how does that make sence when ive been pre almost 41weeks :dohh: )


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know what you mean Phillippa! It seems silly that we all go nuts at the end when we have done 37-40 odd weeks of pregnancy! :lol:

Could you imagine having a newborn and no hot water? OMGosh! We should have the meter tomorrow so should have it then but the way my luck has been recently I'm not taking the risk!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome trulymadly! Never too late to join, I've added you to the front page :)
We have started a parenting thread too so that once we have all had our babies we can still keep in touch :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

Yay for Kitty!

What a morning got up before 3 because OH wanted coffee and hasbrowns, but when he got up his allergies were getting the best of him and he wanted to call in sick but I said no because we need the money, and he needs those days for when I go into labor. So he got mad and wouldln't eat my food, and then called in behind my back. And he's already back asleep, it would be nice to fall asleep that easily. I sure I won't fall asleep for another hour or 2. 

So I'm 38 weeks today!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Well your normally in labour 12-16 hours on average with ur 1st or thats what i was told anyway. And then some hospitals keep you in so you might get away with the risk :haha: and a good excuse for them to get it done quick :haha:

welcome trulymadly hope you baby doesnt keep you waiting too long


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'd rather not risk it :rofl:

I've got an antenatal class tonight where they teach you massage etc, really looking forward to it :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i had one of the the massages are lovely ive been making DH practice def beign used in labour. ive brought some cream to use when in labour, as they say without cream there can be a lot of friction


----------



## brunettebimbo

Apparently if you get hubby to rub small circles at the top of your spine it can induce labour? :shrug:

My god my dog just went psycho at the plumber, he came from the cellar through the hatch in the floor with his hood up an she was barking and growling at him, I had to pull her away and calm her down!


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, my nappies came today - yeah. I've already been playing with them. Gotta get them into the wash though as I'll be needing them in no less than 4 days (3 days until induction woohoo)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Look what we bought Beany Boy yesterday :mrgreen:

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/5051863728216?hei=400&wid=400


My Dad is called Tarot but he goes by the name Taz. He also has a Taz tattoo on his leg and we thought these where brill :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Yaaaaaaaaaawn, I just got up, lol. Thanks for the replies ladies (Nope, I've never had a smear. Awful I know! That'll be corrected once I'm not preggo, that's for sure). I'm going to be a big girl and try and get it done, lol. What's a few mins of embarrassment and discomfort if it can get me going and avoid induction? :haha: I shall keep you updated!

Finlay is a beautiful name, congrats Kitty! Hope they're both doing well. :hugs:

I just read about the contractions thing, Due#1-2010, that really sucks. :nope: I'd be so frustrated. :hugs: for you. I know what you mean about the induction thing too. I keep thinking at the most she's like a week away, and that's not that much really, but it feels an awful lot like forever right now. Weirdly, even though I don't want an induction, I almost feel like having a date for it might feel better, haha. Do you know when your midwife will book one for you yet? Hopefully you won't need one!

Brunettebimbo, that's so cute! :happydance: I love stripes on babies, hehe.

Welcome Trulymadly! :thumbup:


----------



## juless

Good morning everyone! Congrats to the new mommy! I hope we have some more today! Last night and this morning I had some pain in the bottom of my bump and back in waves but it seems to be gone now. 
Just got off the phone with my sister who made me feel like a big jerk. I guess my dad told her that he's sad I don't call him much, but it's hard because I'm just not a chatty phone person. I'm always forgetting to call people I'm supposed to call. I also don't have long distance on my phone but he has free calling on his, so I ask him to call me. Instead he waits for me to call and I honestly just forget with how busy things are right now and how much I have on my mind. He has to call me on my mom's phone since my cell doesn't have good reception in our apartment (I live in a basement apartment at my mom's) and I honestly just think he's scared she'll answer. Oh geez, it's been 20 years since the divorce! I do love my dad, though we aren't very close. Let's just say that he visits me maybe once a year and he only lives about 3 hours away.. I still feel bad now, esp with my sister saying how she always calls him and blah blah blah... Well she doesn't work so she is home all day with nothing to do BUT call people... I work 2 jobs!


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW MOMMYS thyre all so gorgeous :) !! 

I love coming on here and seeing the numbers crawl up !! 

Phillipa - :hugs: i bet you are so frustrated , not long now though !! get jumping off that step lol 

So now i officially feel fed up even though its 10 days until my due date i really am done with waiting ive always been impatient but this just takes the biscuit lol ! I have felt sick for the last 3 days think it is down to the iron tablets im on tbh and i have the worst headaches ever !!midwife on wensday so hopefully he will be fully engaged :winkwink: !!

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just back from the midwife, Beany Boy is finally engaged!!! :happydance: He's not fully but it's a start 3/5th!

She also burst my almighty bubble and told me all she can feel is baby and she thinks he is going to be quite big....around 8-9lb! :shock: Babies are only around 6lb odd in my family! :lol:

She said they don't normally do a sweep until 7 days late but she will do one at my next appointment on the 25th if I haven't had him by then! They will let me go 12 days overdue :(


----------



## PreggyEggy

Yay BB! :D Hopefully your baby will be getting himself ready!

I'm back from the midwife. It was my favourite one this time, and she's lovely and friendly, and made me feel really comfortable! Unfortunately though, she said my cervix is closed up tighter then fort knox. :dohh: She reeeeally had to dig around to even get to it! Nice and soft apparently, but really far back, she could only just get a finger in, and couldn't wiggle it around or anything, so no sweep for me. But she did manage to irritate it a little.

I'm glad I got it done anyway, I would have felt like such a wimp if I had refused it. Bloody hurt though! :haha:

She said she was very glad that I wanted to go the whole 14 days overdue, and booked my induction for 6am on the 20th. She went through the whole thing for me, and I have to say, even though I've been really anti-induction, I just feel more accepting of the whole thing now. I think I kind of have to be, I doubt she's coming on her own! I just hope I manage to avoid a C section or forceps.

It sucks to be told that I've made so little progress, but at the same time I kinda feel like the pressures off a little. I can stop spending every hour obsessing over every tiny little twinge!

Gonna go into town (hubby said he's taking me to go get some treats, lol), go for a nice long walk, then come back and relax!


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww guys. Thanks for all the well wishes etc.

Just wanted to share a few pics. Here is my son - Finlay James Croton. He is the most perfect creature I have ever seen.


Also for those soon to go into labour I have to say that for me getting an epidural was the best decision I made. My labour went from 0 to 60 really quickly. The pessary hyper stimulated me meaning I was having back to back contractions (1 every 2 mins lasting 45 seconds each) that were going off the monitor. I'm not gonna lie... it hurt a lot and the pace of them was unbearable. I knew at that rate I'd have no energy to push. It wont be that way for everyone though. The epi for me took away all the pain but I still felt the pressure of every contraction so when it came to push I did it in 50 mins with no intervention and just 3 tiny tears (a stitch in each labia and one in my perinium). Took me a long while to dilate to 1 cm... that was about 4pm. I was then 3-4 at 6pm, 5-6 at 8pm and when they checked at 10:30... you guessed it... fully dilated. I wasn't allowed to push until nearly midnight as they wanted him to come down a bit more first. I was home within 12 hrs today and have nothing negative to say about the epi. I think the way my labour was going I'd have definitely have needed interventio without it.

I'll do a proper birth story soon but wanted to share this bit now. Love to you all and goodluck in your coming births xxx
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14









2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 15









3.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## brunettebimbo

Like I said on Facebook, he is gorgeous!!! :D


----------



## laura6914

hello all,
Kitty huge congrates on the birth of your little man. he is stunnin. 
Congrates to all those who have had their little ones and to those over due, i feel your pain. lol,

BB thanks for your texts chick. I have finally managed to get on here and thankyou ever so much for updating everyone for me. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still nothing Laura?
I've just bought some pineapples!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Oh wow Kitty, he is gorgeous! I just fell in love! I wanna meet my little boy now. Hope all ladies are doing amazing!


----------



## starsunshine

aw how cute. Thanks for your story, I was totally against an epidural but I'm thinking I might have one now especially if I am induced. Congraulations xx


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Still nothing Laura?
> I've just bought some pineapples!

No hun, :cry: i had 2 pineapples, didnt work, Birth ball, not working, long walk, the same outcome. Getting very frustrated now.lol. Booked in for another sweep on Thursday so hopefully that will work. If not its an induction next wednesday. My mum thinks he will make an appearence tomorrow as that was my original due date so we will see.

How are you hun?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad thanks, getting impatient! I've just cut up a pineapple and sat eating it, I can feel the heartburn already!!

Fingers crossed your sweep works!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OUCH!! My mouth feels red raw and I'm only half way through!! :(


----------



## MadamRose

I had a call from the docs today thye had reviewed my notes from the weekend and they want to induce me on friday if Chloe isnt here before then. If they let me go the 12 they normally do it would have been monday. 
So ive got a date to work towards now, 4days until induction so not long now :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

very it means waiting 3days less for induction that i thought. Doc said now she has been threatened it may happen naturally 1st


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: laura hope youre well ! 

I eat a whole pineapple a few days ago and it did nothing but give me heartburn and made me feel sick :haha:

Kitty - finlay is gorgeous hun he looks so tiny in his outfit lol :) 

YAY BB on being partly engaged now :happydance: gives me hope for wensday :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

OoO phillipa exciting thats not bad at all :) 4 days !! you watch now chloe will come thursday night:winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

proberly :haha: but the sooner the better especially if i aint induced but at least i know if nothing i now have a set date :D


----------



## mrsgtobe

Awww Phillipa that's fab!! Although I do hope Chloe moves her little bum naturally before then :)


----------



## MommyKC

YAY Kitty/Jemma! Im so happy for you! And I love the name Finlay, that was on our shortlist if we were having a boy! :cloud9: He is so gorgeous! :D

I have not slept good at ALL the last two nights. :nope: I haven't slept "great" at all the last month or two, but the last two nights have been especially bad. I just lay awake, tossing and turning. :( I hope that doesn't continue, I need my sleep while I can get it! :shock:

Laura - Sorry you have no action yet. :( Hopefully soon! :hugs:

Phillippa - Im glad you at least have a date now! That makes it easier. I know it did with me anyway. I didn't want to be induced but it was nice knowing that I had an end date in sight... and my little monkey came 3 days before it was scheduled! :haha: I find for many women, having it scheduled sometimes makes them come out on their own! :shrug:

BB - Thats alot of pineapple. :wacko: lol


----------



## juless

Oh wow Kitty! Congrats - he is so completely perfect and gorgeous!! What a beautiful baby!!
I just woke up from a nearly 2 hour nap and am feeling a bit better.. sinus pressure is still bothering me (SO annoying!!) and I feel so nauseas! I hate it! Baby is moving pretty low now though and I keep getting BH that are starting to hurt a bit. We'll see!! I do hope it's soon, but I have a feeling Rose will make a late arrival!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations Kitty, Finlay is just gorgeous! 

Really exciting that you have your inductions coming up in just a few days Rosie/Starsunshine and Philippa/Due#1, good luck! 

xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

OMG Finlay is just adorable! Awwwwww, congratulations!

And yay Phillipa! (hope you don't mind me calling you by your real name, lol) Doesn't it feel so much better to have a set date to work to? Hopefully both our babies will come before then though (and anyone else who's sat here overdue!).

BB, ouch! You are braaave for eating all that pineapple, lol. I ate half a pineapple once, and my tongue didn't feel right for days!


----------



## juless

I'm really nervous tonight.. I'm so worried that something could happen between now and Rose's birth, or during the birth - I'm terrified that something bad will happen. I feel her moving around in there right now as I type but it's such a scary thing to think of! I just want to have her so I know she's safe and will be okay!


----------



## aurora

Gah, my already puffy hands have got really puffy in the past couple hours. Can hardly make a fist.:wacko:


----------



## trumpetbum

Ita I'm betting Thursday for Chloe's grand entrance.


----------



## Newt4

Kitty Finlay is SO cute!


----------



## starsunshine

Morning girls, how are we all today? Any more babies on their way? Unfortunately nothing to report from me! Ah well, 2 days to go . . . I'm getting on with my "nesting" today & making some meals to freeze for the weekend when I'm hopefully back at home with my beautiful boy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jules I think it's normal to feel like that :hugs:

Went to our Antenatal exercise, massage during labour and birth position class last night and the teacher was crap! She mad everyone feel really uncomfortable, she was getting everyone to do pelvic floor exercises in class and she said "Men your willys will twitch" I mean WTF!? :lol:

The pineapple is supposed to work...the teacher said last night but I couldn't eat enough for it to work for me! My mouth feels a bit better today but not great! :lol:


----------



## Kay0102

After a long walk, DTD, birthing ball and a whole pineapple peanut is still clinging on in there.

Got a sweep today I am praying it will work im in so much pain now with my SPD and baby being low :( hopefully she will book my induction as well so I have a date to go by.

Hugs :hugs: to all the ladies that need it, congrats to the new mummys and my fellow overduers ... wont be long now!!

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh fingers crossed! i have a sweep booked for 25th, 2 days after I'm due but hopefully I won't get that far!

I feel ill today, I've got a banging head, thrown up and my sinuses hurt! Mum thinks it's a good sign :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-due-1-2010-has-finally-gone-into-labour.html


----------



## Twiglet

Knew the induction being scheduled for her would work :lol:


----------



## BeanieBaby

How exciting, good luck Philippa! I defo think the induction booking thing can work like a treat, it did with my first, born 12 days overdue the day before she was due to be induced! 

xxx


----------



## bumbleberry

Due date today :happydance:

Just caught up reading and seen Phillipa got her induction rescheduled and has now gone into spontaneous labour 'yay' hopefully will hear something soon.

Havent tried any pineapple, might pop out later and buy some.. tried a curry last night though didnt do much except bubs must have enjoyed it as she was so active afterwards lol


----------



## BeanieBaby

bumbleberry said:


> Due date today :happydance:

Happy due date Bumbleberry!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee: How exciting! I hope I don't make it that far :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/434995-had-my-baby.html - Not me :rofl:


----------



## CaseyCakes

I was telling OH that yesterday was the first time in a week that I hadn't had any cramps or pressure, I felt unusually good all day, my mom said it sounded like a calm before the storm. And a bit after I was laying in bed I started getting period type cramps but they were different from the ones I've been getting all week, had them all night and still having them. I don't know what to think about them, I'm not gonna get my hopes up though. Not due for 13 more days. So I'm just sitting on the couch drinking hot cocoa, about to go back to bed.


----------



## starsunshine

yeah more babies and more on the way!!! Mine's still stuck inside me though!


----------



## CrazyTink

I'm still here too, 1 day over and nothing at all happening, feeling really calm and accepting of it today like i'm not anticipating it anymore iykwim.
Fingers crossed not too much longer x


----------



## Steffyxx

YAY for phillipa about bloody time lol ! 

starsunshine -:hugs: cant be too much longer for you surely !! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance: single digits for me today 9 days cant belive it thought id never get to this point lol !! 

anyone gonna try the 999 scauce cdj1 swore sent her into labour ? lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

No am I heck! Knowing my luck I would have the runs during labour!


----------



## Steffyxx

:haha: thats what i keep thinkin !!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm tempted but I can still eat chilli's without them doing anything to me so doubt it'd work :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can eat really hot curry's but I'm just not risking it :rofl:


----------



## Steffyxx

Is it wrong i really fancy a curry now :wacko: lol i dont know whats up with me the last few weeks i can eat for england !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I fancy one too!! :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Noo I could so do with a chicken garlic tikka curry right now...sadly it looks like it'll be a jacket potato with tuna mayo :haha:


----------



## trulymadly

Steffyxx said:


> Is it wrong i really fancy a curry now :wacko: lol i dont know whats up with me the last few weeks i can eat for england !!

So glad to hear that actually! I know we're supposed to eat an extra 200cals in the final tri, but I've never felt hunger like it!
I could eat a scabby donkey! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww damn I really want curry now!! :rofl:

I'm sat trying to decide what to have for dinner and I think you just decided for me Twig :)


----------



## starsunshine

I'm gonna put curry powder in my soup to see if that helps! All this talk of curry and I'm wanting one now as well!


----------



## starsunshine

and Steffy I'm going to be induced on thurs if he hasn't come by then so only 2 more sleeps!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Aaaaawwwww, it's so great that Phillipa has gone into labour! YAY! :happydance:

I'm super super jealous though, hahaha


----------



## bumbleberry

brunettebimbo said:


> Aww damn I really want curry now!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm sat trying to decide what to have for dinner and I think you just decided for me Twig :)

I still have some curry leftover from last night which I will be having tonight, heartburn or not!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yum! :D


----------



## juless

I feel like I have lots to do today but I'm so sleepy! It's so hard to find motivation, isn't it? Plus I feel like every minute I'm too busy thinking about how much I want Rose to come out so I can meet her!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me too, I sit scrutinising every twinge!


----------



## juless

Oh and eating too - eating is taking up a lot of the time I should be spending getting things done, lol!

Right now I'm working on getting that new plasticy smell out of my new diaper bag. I HATE that smell! So far I let it sit with baking soda for a few days, just wiped it all out with vinegar and water, and now it's going through a gentle wash in the washer. Let's see if that works!


----------



## mrsgtobe

Omg I need to get this child out lol in the last 3 days my face has exploded with spots that I haven't had the like of since I was at school and I've just discovered 4 wee stretchmarks that weren't there yesterday :( 
I've been crampy non stop since my sweep yesterday so bouncing like mad and seriusly considering downing habanero pepper sauce lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

If you read back a few pages some of the girls said they got spotty before going into labour :)

I've only recently found strecthmarks! Sucks doesn't it!? :(


----------



## BabyShoes

I still have NO signs, but baby has def dropped sometime between yesterday and today. Still 2 days to go until my obgyn appointment. Will then be measured to see if babys' head is small enough to have a normal delivery. I am still hopeful.


----------



## newmommy23

omg I just found stretchmarks on the underside of my belly. never looking in a mirror again I could have been blissfully unaware...


----------



## starsunshine

I didn't get any stretch marks until I went overdue :cry: but hey, ho, it's just one of those pregnancy things.


----------



## CaseyCakes

I've never had curry before, I'm going grocery shopping tonight so might get some. And some super hot sauce. 
I've got stretch marks at first they were hiding underneath my bump, when I finally saw them in a mirror I was mad, but now they are all over my belly. At least they're just on my belly, women in my family tend to get them everywhere...boobs, thighs, hips. 
I think my nesting finally kicked in, but we ran out of cleaning supplies, ugh. So I'm gonna try and clean the house up till OH's grandfather comes over with the cleaning supplies then turbo clean!! 
Also (tmi) but my nipples have been leaky lately, that's a new thing, and OH thought it would be funny to tell people that it happened but he exaggerated the story by saying I drenched my shirt and there was milk everywhere. I wanted to slap him. 
Hope everything is going ok with Philippa!
And hope someone spreads some labour dust on all the overdue moms out there!


----------



## aurora

Thanks Casey.. me too.


----------



## Twiglet

Aurora what are you and Zree still doing here?! I'm so having words with this little lady!


----------



## aurora

Please do! 7 hours till doc appt. Also hoping to get in with my chinese medicine guy to help this cold out.


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies.
Was admitted yesterday for oedema in my feet, so bad that if I pressed my feet it would dent them for upto 15 minutes, was awful. Had contractions and my BP was high but as always the contractions stopped and BP went down, had a terrible nights "rest" in antenatal after being taken off of labour ward at 3.30am. Seem to be having a night off contractions so going to order a chinese takeaway and relax all night!! 

Congrats to the new mummies!! And best of luck to those in labour, SO wish it was me now, I'm just stuck with elephant feet!! xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

I woke up with a burst of energy to clean my house, started cleaning and got really nausaus and started throwing up, wtf, So now I'm useless and laying on the couch. Ugh.


----------



## MommyKC

New mommy - I thought I lucked out with stretchmarks too with my first daughter, until I pulled out the mirror and looked under my belly. :dohh: Found even more down there this pregnancy. :( It's like they HIDE OUT under there! :haha: Ah well, it's worth it and they do fade!

Casey and BB - feel better you guys! Thats sucks that you are both throwing up. :(

So I saw my midwife today, she did a home visit. Said Alora is in perfect position, now it's just a waiting game. She didn't bother giving me ANY idea when she thinks she'll arrive because you never can tell anyway. But Im super healthy, my GBS was negative (YAY) so Im all good to go! Although all along, I've had this gut feeling she'll come around 39-40 weeks... so I have a little while yet. :D We'll see!

Im so happy for Phillippa too!!!! :yipee:


----------



## juless

I hate it when I have a nap and end up feeling worse afterwards.. got about 45 minutes in but I feel more tired now than before!


----------



## claire911

Oh Hann hope ur ok. Saw ur comment on my FB status, bless ya.

I am having no signs, I could be pregnant forever!! I did get a hard bump earlier but when I posted a thread earlier I was told this is normal, dammit!!!!!x


----------



## MommyKC

juless said:


> I hate it when I have a nap and end up feeling worse afterwards.. got about 45 minutes in but I feel more tired now than before!

I agree. I've been laying down every day when my daughter naps, to catch some extra sleep myself. And I always wake up feeling even more tired. :dohh:


----------



## juless

I feel bad that some days I eat a lot of sweets.. I'm just having such a hard time saying no to the cravings! I feel like I'm being bad to my baby or something.. :( I should eat better..


----------



## aurora

Well my update from the doctor is still no engagement :( and because of her size, and my all of a sudden high blood pressure today, I am booked for an induction Friday.

I am praying with all I've got that she'll come on her own before then!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So made some super hot chili earlier, and put some habanero sauce in it, immediately started getting periodlike cramps. Then made an amazing pumpkin caramel cake. But still having uncomfortable cramps. Maybe overdue mommies should try habanero sauce.


----------



## aurora

I'm not sure that'd be a good idea for me right now. I been visiting the toilet all day like I already DID eat some habanero sauce. I'm hoping its a good sign and its my clear out happening. lol


----------



## starsunshine

Morning girls. I'm very excited today - had a show last night & again this morning. Don't want to get too excited though as I don't really know what it means.

Aurora - that sounds promising!


----------



## Hann79

starsunshine said:


> Morning girls. I'm very excited today - had a show last night & again this morning. Don't want to get too excited though as I don't really know what it means.
> 
> Aurora - that sounds promising!

Oh hun I really hope it is the beginning of labour, you must be soooo fed up xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting Starsunshine!! :D

Some of you girls sound like your having it rough, that sucks!
My sickness is back :( threw up again this morning! I'm hoping that's a good sign. I went to surprise Hubby yesterday, I walked to meet him, took me an hour! :shock: I've woken up this morning and I feel really bruised around my pelvis IYKWIM? I'm hoping that's a good sign too :rofl:

Hubby is getting so excited about meeting our son, he keeps saying "Can he come this weekend?" all excited! :lol: I can't wait either! We have been together 4 years on Saturday so will be going to the cinemas to watch vampire sucks, I keep saying I bet I go into labour! :lol:

Aurora if your induced will baby just engage when your in labour?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Chloe arrived :D


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah congratulations Due. 
BB - def go to the cinema, you never know, tempting fate might work for you!


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: soooo happy for phillipa she must be so relived !! 

How are you all today ? i woke up at 7 o clock craving a burger with fried onions and cheese mmmm so now im off to midwife appointment hoping she can tell me bubs is fully engaged and then the asda to fetch my burgers :winkwink: lol !! 

xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations Philippa and welcome to the world baby Chloe! :happydance: 

V. exciting news re your show Rosie, really hope things pick up a gear today and you can avoid getting induced. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Yay Phillippa, can't wait to see pictures!
I'm exhausted waiting for OH to leave for work so I can crawl back into bed. I was hoping that my cramps would have kept going, but they stopped oh well. I have a breastfeeding class today, but not sure if I will wake up to go. Just soo tired. 
Well you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## PreggyEggy

starsunshine said:


> Morning girls. I'm very excited today - had a show last night & again this morning. Don't want to get too excited though as I don't really know what it means.
> 
> Aurora - that sounds promising!

I really really hope something happens for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed!

I know how awful and disappointed I feel and that's bad enough. :cry: I can't even imagine what it must be like for you, 12 days! :hugs: for you.


----------



## Kay0102

:hugs: Hugs all round I think we are all getting fed up now, even mummys who arent overdue so group hug lol
 
I know im on a downer again today, everyone is so eager to meet this little one I feel under pressure!!

Mine and hubbys 1st wedding anniversary on Fri so he taking me out tonight to cheer me up, out for tea and then to watch Charlie St Cloud

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

yep fingers crossed for you starsunshine keep us updated :)

:dust: for all the overdue mommys too hoping today is the day for all of you ! 

:yipee::yipee::dance: midwife says lewis is 3/5 engaged now so good sign i know it doesnt really mean anything but its a step in the right direction and has really been bugging me the last few weeks lol !! she also said she thinks im having a girl :wacko: :haha: if so shes gonna be a tomboy for the first 3 months lol ! 

xx


----------



## juless

Good morning! (Well it's morning here in Canada, hehe!)
So nice to wake up to news of a new baby!!! CONGRATS to the new mommy!!
My bump is SO sore today! My muscles all feel so stretched! Last night I put away the last bit of washing for Rosalina I had to do and I finally feel like the nursery is ready for her! I got her hammock all adjusted and set up properly in our bedroom so now it's just sitting there waiting for her. Every night I go to bed and look at it and wish she was here for me to put in it! Strange how these last few weeks feel like the longest of the whole pregnancy!
I'll be stalking this thread all day in the hopes some of you with promising signs go into labor! We need some more cute October babies to coo over! :D


----------



## starsunshine

According to some lovely girls in 3rd tri, having a bloody show means that you'll go into labour within 48 hrs:happydance: so have decided to go for a long walk to see if that does anything, then I'll do the ironing & hopefully something's going to start before tomorrow.


----------



## juless

Fingers crossed your baby will be here soon starsunshine!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh fingers crossed star!! :)


----------



## aurora

brunettebimbo said:


> Aurora if your induced will baby just engage when your in labour?

Apperantly. :shrug:

TBH I'm not real sure she isn't wrong and shes not somewhat engaged, every time I cough it feels like my cervix is tearing apart. I guess I'll know Friday morning for sure!


----------



## starsunshine

well, back from my walk & had another bloody show:happydance: no contractions yet but am starting to get hopeful now!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:

I hope we all start having babies soon!!


----------



## juless

My lower back just started aching so badly! I wish OH was here to rub my back for me! I keep getting hot flashes this morning too...strange!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm eating like a horse! I'm just not getting full!

Last night I had TWO plates of chilli followed by some Haribos!

Today I have eaten -

*Sausage and Bacon Bun
*Quavers
*Cheese and Spring Onion Sandwich
*Coissanty Raisony Thingy
*4 Cookies
*A Crisp Sandwich
*3 Black Jacks
*Haribos
*Some flapjack!

I mean WTF? That's loads and it's not even tea time yet!!


----------



## starsunshine

:rofl: I eat like a horse too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't normally, just the last couple of days! I've no idea what's going on :rofl:


----------



## starsunshine

well, I've just rung triage as I've had more blood & my pad is quite full (sorry TMI) & she says she wants me to go in as she thinks my waters have broken!!!!!!!!!!!! I daren't quite believe it just yet. Unfortunately I can't get hold of my OH!!!! Typical!!!!!! He's out doing the weekly shop:rofl:


----------



## juless

Maybe your body is stocking up on carbs for energy for labor? :)

I think I'm going to make some pancakes. Maybe that'll take my mind off of the lower back pain that keeps coming in waves..


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's typical Starsunshine! He shouldn't be too long should he?

I hope so jules, either that or I'm just a piggy! :lol:

I'm so freaking tired, i could just curl up and go to sleep but that's not possible, my house is upside down! The dog cage is in the living room, the sofa and table are in the middle of the room, my kitchen looks like a work shop and I have a plumber running up and downstairs! I can't wait for it all to be finished!! Just a shame I now have to clean everything AGAIN!!


----------



## ClaireNicole

Just checking in! I'm officially in EARLY labor! 50% effaced AND 1cm dialated! Dr. said I could go at any time and we're EXCITED ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:yipee:


----------



## juless

YAY Starsunshine and ClaireNicole!! I hope things move quickly - and hoping you can get in touch with your OH Starsunshine!

I wish I knew what the heck was going on with my back. Walking around and changing positions doesn't seem to help the pain!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Early labour maybe?

I'm so uncomfortable today, I've got pretty much constant stabbing pains in my cervix which are worse when baby moves and I'm so tired!! 

Please come out soon Beany Boy!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Woo hoo Starsunshine and Clairenicole!!! Keeping everything crossed for you both and can't wait to hear your news! :happydance: 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm so freaking tired, i could just curl up and go to sleep but that's not possible, my house is upside down! The dog cage is in the living room, the sofa and table are in the middle of the room, my kitchen looks like a work shop and I have a plumber running up and downstairs! I can't wait for it all to be finished!! Just a shame I now have to clean everything AGAIN!!

Bless you, sounds a bit like our household at the mo! We're in final throws of loft conversion and we also have a plumber running up and downstairs today (2 flights) sorting central heating and bathroom plumbing, not good as he's found some probs with the pipwork the earlier plumber did! :dohh: Not good news with a newborn potentially on the way at some point! Builders sent in cleaners for me Monday and said messy works were over but plumber has had to cut up the new floor in loft to sort pipes and so the house is now covered in dust again! I give up!!! What you having done, your kitchen? Hope you get rid of the builders soon. At least our skip and scaffolding is gone now so we have our drive back! I was imagining me having to trek round the corner to the car whilst in labour for all to see as we live on a busy road! :haha: 

My LO's been in nursery today and i've literally not had a moment's rest as the phone has gone constantly with everyone wanting updates!!! This is starting to get annoying! Roll on Friday for my MW appointment, really hope she can give me a sweep! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

All you guys are getting ready for the big day!!! :) I'm in the April thread, and I was reading all your labor issues. Some of you are overdue, others are getting ready for the moment, and some of you are still just waiting. 

I can't believe how far off all that seems right now. (and how it made me cry!!! gah! hormones!!) 

Good luck to all you girls! I'm so excited for all of you!!


----------



## Hann79

CaseyBaby718 said:


> All you guys are getting ready for the big day!!! :) I'm in the April thread, and I was reading all your labor issues. Some of you are overdue, others are getting ready for the moment, and some of you are still just waiting.
> 
> I can't believe how far off all that seems right now. (and how it made me cry!!! gah! hormones!!)
> 
> Good luck to all you girls! I'm so excited for all of you!!

We were all around 12 weeks (ish, give or take 4 weeks lol) in April hun, and it has literally flown by. Well maybe not the last few weeks:haha: hence all of our wishes for baby too come. But just keep busy and it will fly by xxx


----------



## braijackava

I have also secretly been stalking you guys! I am due in March. Its so exciting for all of you right now! Congrats to everyone who has had their babies, and good luck to those who havent!


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, I know I haven't been on here for absolutely ages but I just thought I would let all the ladies who knew me know that I had my gorgeous baby girl on the 26th September 2010 weighing 8lbs 12oz. Have flicked through a few of the pages and had a look at the first page to see who have had their babies, so congratulations to all who have had their babies and the best of luck to everyone who is due soon :hugs: Hopefully I will get on here a bit more now and look forward to seeing pictures of all the new arrivals xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Newborn Alexis.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations, she's gorgeous! I hope she's settling in well at home and your enjoying her! 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Haven't posted in a while... Thought I better get in here and sees whos popped! Congrats to all the girls who have had their babies!!

I've been 2cm and 50% or so effaced for two weeks now. Its looking like I'll go overdue since I'm due the 17th. I've got a scan set for Tuesday to check my amnio fluid levels. I'm excited for this as I'm hoping to get a cute pic for the baby book as all of mine so far have been lame... and I' wouldn't mind holding out till the 23rd so I can have a scorpio baby! I've been so anxious realising now that ANY day I could go! Whoa! And I'm so fed up with the phone calls, texts, fb posts saying "Have you had that baby yet?" AHHHH!!! EVERYDAY! My hips have been sooooooo painful lately. Turning to get out of bed or rolling over is excruciating! 

I hope you ladies are all doing well... 

BTW BB- What did you start with your thread on co-sleeping!?!? lol Way to stir up BnB Were you just bored and thought you needed some excitement? :rofl: Just teasing you!


----------



## MommyKC

starsunshine said:


> According to some lovely girls in 3rd tri, having a bloody show means that you'll go into labour within 48 hrs:happydance: so have decided to go for a long walk to see if that does anything, then I'll do the ironing & hopefully something's going to start before tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you hun! 
Although that's not always true... I know several women who had bloody shows weeks before they went into labour. Having a show just means there are changes occuring with your cervix... which IS a good sign but doesn't always necessarily mean labour is about to happen.
However, I personally never had a show until I was already in full blown labour! So you never know! :shrug:

**EDIT sounds like you have had more progress! Keep us posted!!! :yipee:

Congrats to the new babies and ladies having some promising signs! :cloud9: It's so exciting that all of us are getting closer and closer to welcoming our babies!!! :D

Nothing new on my end today... had a pedicure and hair appointment, to make myself feel all nice and purdy before the baby arrives. Ahhh, it was SOOO nice! :D
I've been having more and more pressure today, and BH contractions like crazy. Again, not expecting anything to come of it but it's nice to know my body is getting ready.


----------



## aurora

I booked a pedicure for tomorrow, KC..good idea indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyKC

^Definitely a good idea! It felt soooo nice! :D Enjoy it hun!

Now you'll have pretty toes if you get induced Friday, but fingers crossed you go on your own before then! Murphy's law.... once an induction is booked, SOOO many women go into labour shortly before! :haha: I had mine booked with my first daughter and had her 2 days before I was supposed to be induced. :dohh:


----------



## aurora

I keep hearing that from everyone! If I wasn't so sick with this cold I'd be doing stairs. Theres a big staircase here in town people use for exercise, its known to put women into labour. lol
I may do it tomorrow whether I can breathe or not and just get done what I can. :mrgreen:


----------



## MommyKC

You should definitely give it a try! But try to get rest too, because if you are induced Friday, you'll need it! :hugs:


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw look at all that hair serenity. Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## juless

Congrats to another new mommy!! What a gorgeous girl! :D
My back felt better during the day but now the waves of lower back pain is back. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. It's my first internal exam so I'm really nervous - but excited to find out if there is any progress at the same time! I hope it won't hurt too much!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

brunettebimbo said:


> Early labour maybe?
> 
> I'm so uncomfortable today, I've got pretty much constant stabbing pains in my cervix which are worse when baby moves and I'm so tired!!
> 
> Please come out soon Beany Boy!

I told my doctor's backup about having sharp pains in my cervix and she laughed at me saying its not my cervix, I can't feel my cervix and that it's sharp pains in my vagina. I don't know if she was just being a b***h or if it's true, has your doctor said anything like that?:shrug:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi just popping on for first time in ages to say that I had my baby girl a week early on 1st October 2010 at 5.53am weighing 7llbs 6ozs. We have called her Alba Lily Rose Cannon.

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies and good luck to all those still to have theirs.



Jo x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations Jo, Alba is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats djbscannon she is soo beautiful. 

Have my doctors appt later today, I'm actually kinda excited! I always like hearing about bubs and hearing the heartbeat. So it's like 11 days till my due date, and I'm kinda freaking out. My life is about to change...dramatically, I've never thought this would be me, a mom, I've barely been around babies and OH even less so I'm scared I'm not gonna be a good mom, or that something bad will happen. Anyone else having anxiety?


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats to the new mums :cloud9: and good luck to those having some progress! Not long to go now.

Definitely been experiencing those same anxieties CaseyCakes and know others who have felt the same so I guess they are just normal worries leading up to the big event.

2 days overdue and now officially fed up, was full of energy etc leading up to my due date and then have felt like crap since then and all I seem to want to do is curl up on the sofa and sleep though have tried to keep busy, went to aquanatal on Tue night to see if that would help any but nothing :nope: definitely feels like she is too cozy in there and wants to stay put lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

BeanieBaby said:


> Bless you, sounds a bit like our household at the mo! We're in final throws of loft conversion and we also have a plumber running up and downstairs today (2 flights) sorting central heating and bathroom plumbing, not good as he's found some probs with the pipwork the earlier plumber did! :dohh: Not good news with a newborn potentially on the way at some point! Builders sent in cleaners for me Monday and said messy works were over but plumber has had to cut up the new floor in loft to sort pipes and so the house is now covered in dust again! I give up!!! What you having done, your kitchen?

We are having Central Heating fitted, it's been a nightmare from start to finish! :( It was supposed to be finished yesterday but as usual our bad luck was involved! He had it all ready, the heaters where working, the hot water was working, he then clicked something on the boiler and it went bang!! :cry: There is a board in it that short circuited! He said he will be back today to change the board but no sign of him yet, he better come back today, this house is getting colder and we only have hot water in the shower!! I've had enough:cry:

Stoneswife don't go there :rofl: I was asking a serious question that got blown out of proportion.

Congratulations Jo and Serenity! What beautiful babies! :D

On a more positive note my end we are in single figures! :) 9 Days until due day!! :D


----------



## CrazyTink

Still here, 3 days overdue, nothing at all happening!
got my sweep today, getting nervous now, even though i really want it as it started me off with ds2 i also know that labour hurts :) so why am i looking forward to that lol

Good luck to everyone waiting xx


----------



## Staceiz19

hey i had my baby on his due date 11/10/10 :D


----------



## bumbleberry

CrazyTink said:


> Still here, 3 days overdue, nothing at all happening!
> got my sweep today, getting nervous now, even though i really want it as it started me off with ds2 i also know that labour hurts :) so why am i looking forward to that lol
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting xx

Good luck with your sweep today CrazyTink :)


----------



## Kay0102

Morning ladies,

Peanut is still hanging on in there but just thinking now its friday tomorrow and then I will start preparing for induction Tuesday so not gonna be long now either way

Just wish I had the energy to get stuff done in the house, I knew my nesting instinct would be none existant but jeeze, my house looks like Next after a half price sale!!

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Staceiz19 said:


> hey i had my baby on his due date 11/10/10 :D

Congratulations :)

New Mummy's I've added you to the parenting thread :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/421032-october-bumpkins-2010-parenting-thread.html


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats to all the new mummys ur babys are adorbale :) !! 

39 WEEKS TODAY:happydance::happydance::happydance: 3 weeks maximum and my baby will be here :cloud9:

BB i read that post too it did make me laugh i think some people should seriously take the stick outta there arse lol ! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## StonesWife

BB I had to poke fun a bit...

Girls I'm not sure what wrong but I've been having some serious tummy issues. TMI- I've had bad diarrhea twice in like 2 weeks and think I'm getting it again. Both times I've been to the hospital as its REALLY bad... The doctors just tell me I must have a bug but I don't think its just that... Why does it keep coming back? AHHHH!!!!


----------



## juless

Congrats to new mommies! So exciting and what beautiful children!!
Eeeep! I have my appointment today! I'm nervous about the internal part of it.. though I'm desperate to know if anything is going on with my cervix right now. The only other time I had to have anything internal done was my pap smear at the beginning of the pregnancy, so I'm really nervous!


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> BB I had to poke fun a bit...
> 
> Girls I'm not sure what wrong but I've been having some serious tummy issues. TMI- I've had bad diarrhea twice in like 2 weeks and think I'm getting it again. Both times I've been to the hospital as its REALLY bad... The doctors just tell me I must have a bug but I don't think its just that... Why does it keep coming back? AHHHH!!!!


:lol:

I've been a bit like that on and off towards the end. I'm not sure what it is though? :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Eurgh diarrhoea your poorpoor person! 

Well due date is here...my second baby will be late too :haha:


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi there girls. Went for my dr's appointment this morning and I am scheduled for a c-section on monday morning. Eeeeekkkkkkkkk, I am still in shock.


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG!!! How exciting!!

Mind me asking why?


----------



## BabyShoes

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG!!! How exciting!!
> 
> Mind me asking why?

No not at all, the babies' head is too big for my pelvis. She measured me internally and measured the head on the ultrasound. He is also back to back. She said there is no point trying to do a normal delivery if it will end up in a c-section anyway.

So I am a BIT shocked, I know how we all sit around waiting and wishing for our bubs to come ASAP, but to hear an actual date and time is a bit "scary"!!:haha::happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bet it is!! Wow not long now! :)


----------



## StonesWife

Ugh have just been to the bathroom and began violently throwing up... 

Whats wrong with me??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Clear out before baby is born?
I've thrown up the last 2 days too.
The end of pregnancy sucks monkey nuts! :(


----------



## mummyconfused

brunettebimbo said:


> Clear out before baby is born?
> I've thrown up the last 2 days too.
> The end of pregnancy sucks monkey nuts! :(

Im not sure if a clear out is throwing up, i thought it came from the other end :rofl: or am I wrong?

How's it going brunettebimbo?:hugs:


----------



## Steffyxx

I have been having diorrhea on and off too:blush: not nice !! felt sick a few days too but never actually thrown up i think its just to make us feel even shitter at the end of pregnancy lol !! 

Exciting baby shoes good luck for monday :thumbup: 

I am soooo bored today just thinking of things to pass the next 7 days :shrug: what are you guys planning to do to pass time ?? 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Now 8 eight days overdue and getting fed up
but at least it's only 4 days to my induction!
hoping I wont make it though ;)
:dust: to the girlies in labour
& :hugs: to those who have had their LOs
xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Has anyone tried this ? you upload a pic of you and OH and it makes a picture of apparently what youre baby will look like !! yep waaaay too much time on my hands:haha: 

heres mine (if it works lol) https://www.morphthing.com/baby/655...ltra-jpg?key=3f03138f267db5bc0059144daa1717a6


----------



## Soos

we are 39 weeks today! yay! my feet swelled again! boo!


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> Congratulations, she's gorgeous! I hope she's settling in well at home and your enjoying her!
> 
> xxx

Thankyou :hugs: She has settled in fantastically well, she's just amazing :cloud9: I am absolutely loving being a mummy to a newborn baby again, there is no better feeling in the world and my other kids adore her, she has just slotted into the family like she's always been here! Can't believe she is almost 3 weeks old now though, the time has just flown by. It's so strange that when you are pregnant the time seems to go so slowly but once bubs comes it goes too quick! xxx


----------



## juless

Just got back from the doctor! Oh MAN that internal check hurt so much!!! My cervix isn't open yet, but it is soft and her head is pushing down on it! Hope that is a good sign! I lost 2 pounds from my last appt 2 weeks ago too - and I read in my book that you can loose weight before labor!
Oh ya, and my blood pressure was a bit high but my doctor didn't seem to concerned - just wants me to go to the labor ward if I get an unusual headache or blurry vision.


----------



## BeanieBaby

I hope your doctors appointment went well Caseycakes. Feeling anxious is perfectly normal first time around, you&#8217;ll be just fine, I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll be a natural. It is a tough adjustment I won&#8217;t lie but its v. rewarding and you won&#8217;t change it for the world! 

BB I hope your heating gets sorted soon if your plumber didn&#8217;t turn up today, what a nightmare! Completely sympathise with you. At least you&#8217;re not quite due yet so f&#8217;xd bubs will stay put until you&#8217;re all warm and cosy again! I&#8217;m a bit more relaxed today as they&#8217;ve sorted our heating and plumbing probs out, loft&#8217;s nearly done we just need the ensuite tiled and finished and then onto decorating&#8230;&#8230;work in progress for a while most probs as we are doing it ourselves but hey ho at least we should be able to get rid of these builders within about a wk!

Huge congrats on the birth of baby Kaden Staceiz19, I love the name you&#8217;ve chosen! 

Good luck to those in labour, overdue and/or having sweeps done! I have a sweep booked in for tomorrow. 

Emandbub and Kay0102 how exciting you only have a few days to wait until your inductions! F&#8217;xd things start naturally between now and then but if not at least you have a date and you know you&#8217;ll be meeting your LOs v. soon! 

Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been suffering Stoneswife. You never know it could be the start of things, my friend was violently ill from both ends (TMI, sorry!) prior to going into labour! Just try and get some rest and keep yourself hydrated just in case as if labour does kick in you&#8217;re gonna be exhausted! :hugs: 

Good luck for Monday Babyshoes. Sorry to hear you&#8217;re having to go the C-section route but like your MW said much better to have one scheduled than end up the emergency route! V. exciting you have a date now! 

Soos, sorry to hear you&#8217;re suffering from swollen feet. I can completely sympathise as mine have been swollen since 37 wks! They ease v. slightly after a night&#8217;s sleep but by about 9.30am they&#8217;re right back up again!

Serenity, I&#8217;m so glad Alexis has settled in well at home, what a result! I hope we have the same with Bella, she seems excited so only time will tell. Can&#8217;t wait to introduce her to her new baby sis! 

Glad your doc&#8217;s appointment went well Juless. Certainly sounds like you&#8217;re headed in the right direction! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybun

Well my due date is 17th but im being induced 18th so watch out for my bith story mid next week :) xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm soo miserable, I have intense pain and pressure radiating from the bottom of my bump to my hips and thighs, have horrible backache, and nausea and and a headache. I have a doctors appt in a few hours, they're doing an internal hopefully they can make sense of this.


----------



## juless

CaseyCakes said:


> I'm soo miserable, I have intense pain and pressure radiating from the bottom of my bump to my hips and thighs, have horrible backache, and nausea and and a headache. I have a doctors appt in a few hours, they're doing an internal hopefully they can make sense of this.

That's awful! I really hope that they can see what's going on. I've been getting waves of lower back pain and loooots of pulled-muscle type pain all over my bump and it's no fun!


----------



## MommyKC

YAY for the new babies! They are gorgeous! :cloud9:

Im pretty sure it's common to throw up close to delivery due to the change in hormones. Same reason many women throw up during labour, there's alot going on with our hormones and it can make us very nauseous. :wacko: I'm lucky and haven't had this problem but I feel for you ladies who do!

I can't believe all the ladies who have inductions coming up, or c-sections! We're going to have lots more babies in the next week!!

So I'm 38 weeks today, no more than 3 weeks until Alora will be here. :D I'm a small person so they will induce once I'm about a week late, but I hope and pray I won't get that far... I never did with my first daughter (she was 5 days late) so fingers crossed I won't this time either! But I also know how stubborn these babies can be, so I am prepared for anything! :roll:

I had alot of BH contractions last night, some that actually hurt and kept me awake. Didn't lead to anything, nor did I think it would... but just wanted to share! :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi: girls :D 

its my birthday today :D was kind of hoping baby would arrive today so we could share :lol:

had my first bouts of niggles and pains today, actualy wondered if it was the start of labour for a while, but it died down and nothing sinse. going to bounce on my ball tonight :lol:


----------



## CaseyCakes

So I'm in the doctors office right now and he says I'm in early labor! I'm 2 cm dilated, and I'm now waiting to be hooked up on monitors. He scheduled an another appt for Monday to see if I've progressed, thats if I don't go into labor sooner. And he also says he doesn't see why I wouldn't be able to have a safe natural vaginal birth! So this is such exciting news!


----------



## Hann79

veganmum2be said:


> :hi: girls :D
> 
> its my birthday today :D was kind of hoping baby would arrive today so we could share :lol:
> 
> had my first bouts of niggles and pains today, actualy wondered if it was the start of labour for a while, but it died down and nothing sinse. going to bounce on my ball tonight :lol:

:cake: Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you!!
It's been my first day in 3 weeks where I haven't had regular contractions/hard braxtons. Kinda of a nice relief really lol!! Have a lovely rest of the day hun xxx


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> So I'm in the doctors office right now and he says I'm in early labor! I'm 2 cm dilated, and I'm now waiting to be hooked up on monitors. He scheduled an another appt for Monday to see if I've progressed, thats if I don't go into labor sooner. And he also says he doesn't see why I wouldn't be able to have a safe natural vaginal birth! So this is such exciting news!

Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## Soos

2 veganmum2be

HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! YAAY! any cakes?:)

2 CaseyCakes

i hope everything goes smoothly and bubs arrives soon! xx

2 BeanieBaby

thanks dear, they've never been swollen like this before, i hope it's a sign of a labor or something lol wishful thinking rules haha

2 MommyKC

it's a final countdooooooooown :)


----------



## veganmum2be

thankyou! yes my mum got me an awesome vegan cake...i rarely eat cake with being vegan and all so was uber nice :D
and she made me a super spicy curry to try and steam baby out i think :rofl: she wanted him to arrive on my birthday :lol:

so exciting all of a sudden, this is the first thread i check when i come online now! i still reckon i'll end up having a november baby :) 

xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Happy birthday veganmum2b! :happydance: 

Good luck Caseycakes, v. exciting news, hope you don't have to wait too long before things progress! 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

HAppy Birthday Vegan!! 

GL CaseyCakes!

Thanks BEanie!

I'm feeling a little better now. Have layed in bed all day. Only had the one bout of vomiting so I'm hoping its over. Have been careful to only have fluids and a pack of crackers... Don't want to press my luck...


----------



## juless

Happy birthday Vegan!
Caseycakes - I hope things move quickly for you!!! SO exciting!! :D
StonesWife - Hope you feel better soon!

I am feeling so much bump pain (like pulled muscles) and my back is starting to ache on and off again.. Still spotting a bit from my internal exam too. I'm getting some tightenings low in my bump and some periody cramps since the exam too. Maybe it's helped to kick-start something? hehe I can hope, right??


----------



## MommyKC

Ugh - just wanted to complain. My groin muscles feel like I've been kicked in the crotch a bunch of times. :wacko: They've hurt like this for the last month but they are getting worse and worse. MW says its normal for second babies, since everything is already stretched down there and muscles are more sensitive... but MAN... even getting up off the couch or rolling over is this huge ordeal! :dohh:
It will be nice when this goes away! :(


----------



## CaseyCakes

So knowing that things could progress has put me on cloud nine. I'm now anxious that not everything is ready, there's still things I don't have. I think the next few days I'm gonna be doing a lot of cleaning and SEX! Haha. 
Also was wondering if anyone wanted to add me on facebook, it's easier to update facebook with a text than on here for when the time comes. My name is Casey J Watson. 
Hope all other ladies are doing good!


----------



## CaseyCakes

And Happy Birthday Veganmommy!


----------



## aurora

Well I'm still full of baby so I am off to have my induction started in the morning, will try and keep you updated!


----------



## trumpetbum

GL caseycakes and speedy, happy labour vibes Aurora.


----------



## StonesWife

Casey- you're welcome to add me and I'll update here for you! [email protected]


----------



## trumpetbum

Finally got around to my birth story ladies if you want a read.

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ypnobirthing-homebirth-story.html#post7296793


----------



## Hann79

aurora said:


> Well I'm still full of baby so I am off to have my induction started in the morning, will try and keep you updated!

Best of luck sweetie xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck Aurora, can't wait to hear the news! xxx


----------



## Kay0102

Good luck Aurora

Congrats to any new mummys

And Hugs :hugs: to those waiting patiently

Still not a single sign peanut is ready for making an arrival, had such a perfect pregnancy feel like my body has let me down at the last hurdle :( I just want Wednesday to come now when they evict the little tinker

On a brighter note its mine and hubbys first wedding anniversary today :happydance: its been the best year of my life and feel like each day he walks in the door after work I love him that little bit more, even though is doesnt feel possible to love him anymore than I do
He gave me some flowers and a card this morning before he went off and apparently has another present which he cannot give me until the baby arrives :)

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

I feel your pain Kay0102 as i'm also 7 days overdue today. Got a MW appointment this arvo and hoping she can give me a sweep to try and bring things on! Have you been given a date for induction in case things don't start naturally? 

Happy anniversary, I hope you have a lovely day.

xxx


----------



## claire911

Good luck aurora :happydance:

Is anyone else really struggling with sleep?! I'll be too knackered to get the baby out at this rate!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

Only a quick one because my friends on her way round and my house looks like a building site still!! 

We finally have heating!! :yipee: It's given me a stinking headache though so guess I need to adjust!

No signs for me on the baby front, he did scare me yesterday though, no matter what I did he wouldn't wriggle but as usual Daddy's magic hands turned him into a wriggle bum :mrgreen:

Hubby and I have been together 4 years tomorrow so we are off to the cinemas tonight :)


----------



## Kay0102

BeanieBaby said:


> I feel your pain Kay0102 as i'm also 7 days overdue today. Got a MW appointment this arvo and hoping she can give me a sweep to try and bring things on! Have you been given a date for induction in case things don't start naturally?
> 
> Happy anniversary, I hope you have a lovely day.
> 
> xxx

Ooo good luck with your sweep hope it brings things on for you
Iv had 2 so far none worked (obviously) lol 
My induction is booked for Wednesday 20th, having one last sweep the day before on Tuesday, trying everythin to avoid induction, is yours booked?
And thanks, hubby is working so we celebrated early on Wednesday, im off to aqua natal again this afternoon *extra bouncing!!*

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Good luck casey cakes:dust: sounds promising enjoy ur weekend :winkwink:

Aurora good luck for youre induction hun not long to go at all now eeeek :) 

BB :happydance: for the heating AT LAST lol ! 

Kay happy anniversary :flower: 

So still no signs of baby coming for me yet :growlmad: im so impatient lol thursday will be my due date so OH has said he is going to take me for a curry and then to cinema to watch paranormal activity 2 see if i can scare him out :haha: 

xx


----------



## StonesWife

claire911 said:


> Good luck aurora :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else really struggling with sleep?! I'll be too knackered to get the baby out at this rate!

Oh me me me!!! It's 4:30 AM here if that says anything. I seem to cat nap- I'll sleep for an hour or two then I'm up, then repeat. :shrug:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Kay0102 said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain Kay0102 as i'm also 7 days overdue today. Got a MW appointment this arvo and hoping she can give me a sweep to try and bring things on! Have you been given a date for induction in case things don't start naturally?
> 
> Happy anniversary, I hope you have a lovely day.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ooo good luck with your sweep hope it brings things on for you
> Iv had 2 so far none worked (obviously) lol
> My induction is booked for Wednesday 20th, having one last sweep the day before on Tuesday, trying everythin to avoid induction, is yours booked?
> And thanks, hubby is working so we celebrated early on Wednesday, im off to aqua natal again this afternoon *extra bouncing!!*
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, not looking forward to it! Nope induction not booked in yet but reckon she'll probs book it in at my appointment this arvo for end of next week. Really don't want to be induced but have a feeling I will be. Had loads of BH last night and a few twinges in my 'hoo ha' but other than that not feeling too uncomfortable at all yet (bar the ankles lol!). So I'm worried she's gonna say she can't do a sweep because my cervix isn't favourable enough, just don't feel like baby is low down at all. She's not in the best position I don't think so that's not helping matters for her to engage. We'll see what she says though. Appointment's at 3.15pm so i'll update later! Enjoy aqua! 

Great news on your heating front BB, you must be so relieved! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

hi girls. just popping on to give you all a quick update. 

I had my membrane sweep yesterday at 1:30pm. Woke at midnight with mild contractions. The were 20 minutes apart, then went down to 5 at about 4:30 this morning. I was throwing up through tiredness but to be honest the pains werent that bad. Had a shower and managed to get some sleep as labour ward said not to go up until i felt i needed pain relief. 

Here i am now. Contracions still not progressing but still every 10 minutes and the little man is active which is a good sign. Oh i was 2cm dliated when i went for my sweep yesterday so im definitely in slow labour. Im hoping the contractions start to progress cause im getting so fed up now. 

Congrates to all the new October babies and to those over due- i feel your pain. 

How are we all anyway as i have gone on about me long enough. 

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry I haven't updated you girls.

Well... I had my baby girl Alexa on the 7th of October at 10:45 P.M.! :happydance:
She weighed 7lb's 1.3 oz's!

Labor lasted 22 hours... and I went 10 hours without an epidural because the hospital that I was at sucked! :(
But when it came down to pushing her out it only took 30 minutes. :D
And right after birth, after the epidural wore off, I was able to walk around as if nothing had happened, No tears or anything thank God!

Baby has been keeping me up all night, since she sleeps all day. But I'm slowly trying to make a schedule for her. She likes to eat every hour for about 10 minutes instead of the recommended 30 minutes every 3 hours. She just refuses to eat more, therefore wants to eat more frequent. :( Wish us luck!

Hope all of you ladies are doing great!

Sorry I'm on the wrong computer to post pictures, but here are some on this thread if you scroll halfway down the page. :)


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/348077-xbi-racial-bumpsx-24-babies-born-counting-138.html


----------



## juless

Oh LilDreamy she is gorgeous!! Congrats!!
Good luck to all those in labor or about to be! I hope things start going quick for you! I can't wait to be there too! I'm getting SO excited to meet Rosalina! I have to stop when I walk by her nursery and look in all wistfully - kinda sad, isn't it? Lol! My doctor said my next appointment (Thursday) he'll be pushing more on cervix to try to get things going if they haven't started by then, so I'm thinking he means a sweep? Hope so, though I'm dreading it because just having him do the internal check yesterday HURT SO BAD!!! It was like torture!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo that sounds good Laura! Keep me updated :)

Congrats LilDreamy! I've updated on here and the parenting thread :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/437800-drmums-baby-here.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/437824-finally-my-birth-story-long.html


----------



## juless

Any updates from KittyVentura? (I think that's how you spell it!). Hope she's doing okay!

*edit* Oh ya! There was an update earlier I must have missed! Glad to hear they're good. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura had her baby last week :)
Baby is looking good! He's a booby boy!


----------



## juless

Hehe, good to hear! :D I can't believe how many babies we have so far!! Although we are about half-way through the month already.. I can't believe how quickly October is flying by!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I have the GMT time wrong on my ticker!! I'm not 39 weeks until tomorrow!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats to LilDreamy, DrMum and AnxousMum2B on your new arrivals, just gorgeous! 

Good luck Laura, on tenterhooks for you and can't wait to hear the news! I'm off for my sweep in an hr, really hope its gets things going for me too! We were due on the same day!

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all!

Just a very quick update....
I had my baby girl on 9th October at 2:55am after an hours labour.
When the doc's did the "new baby checks" they found that she has got serious heart disease - Complex TGA, VSD and Pulmonary Stenosis, which was obviously a huge shock for us.
She had heart surgery on the 13th October (at 4 days old!) and is currently doing well..... she is being cared for by the lovely nurses at Evelina Childrens Hospital (St Thomas's in London)

I will not be on here again for a while, so I send my love and best wishes to all October Bumpkins xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on your baby girl.
I'm sorry to hear she has had to have surgery but glad that she is doing well, keep us updated when you can :)
We have a parenting thread now which I will add you onto, the link can be found on the first page of this thread :D


----------



## juless

Oh no, that's awful - but the fact that she's doing well after surgery is wonderful! I pray she stays strong!! :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

going_crazy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a very quick update....
> I had my baby girl on 9th October at 2:55am after an hours labour.
> When the doc's did the "new baby checks" they found that she has got serious heart disease - Complex TGA, VSD and Pulmonary Stenosis, which was obviously a huge shock for us.
> She had heart surgery on the 13th October (at 4 days old!) and is currently doing well..... she is being cared for by the lovely nurses at Evelina Childrens Hospital (St Thomas's in London)
> 
> I will not be on here again for a while, so I send my love and best wishes to all October Bumpkins xxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: for you, I'm glad she's doing well!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Goingcrazy- I'm glad your little girl is doing good. 

So woke up to a bit of cramps this morning but nothing. But I would have slept better if people actually let me sleep. I didn't think so many people cared about me until I might go into labor, got so many calls and texts asking if I was okay! I tried to tell them if something wasn't okay I would tell them. And I told OH that I was having cramps and he said that I needed to pay attention to them to make they aren't getting worse, I told him that it's kinda impossible to ignore it, hehe. But hope all ladies are doing good.


----------



## juless

Ooo, I hope those cramps are leading to something Caseycakes! I hope you'll be able to get some uninterrupted rest today! I've been getting some periody cramps since yesterday's internal exam. Also, I'm sure baby must be super low since she was hiccuping earlier and they were at the bottom of my bump! First time they've been so low!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Ooh good vibes toward you juless. I'm about to start cleaning my house see if that helps anything, then maybe a shower and a nap.


----------



## MommyKC

claire911 said:


> Good luck aurora :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else really struggling with sleep?! I'll be too knackered to get the baby out at this rate!

YES!!! I just lay in bed at night. It sucks, this started about a week ago. :( I don't know what's going on... I'm tired, and want to sleep... but I can't get comfortable and I end up staring at the clock. I hope I can get some decent sleep soon, going through labour/delivery wore me out last time... I NEED my rest before that happens! :shock:

Good luck today Aurora! :hugs:

Have fun at the movies tonight BB! Hubby and I are going out tomorrow night to see a movie, one last time before baby arrives! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on all the new babies!!! They are just pouring out like crazy now aren't they?! :haha:

And congrats to you too Going_Crazy, but I'm sorry to hear about your little girl's health issues. I will be thinking of her! :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl Going_Crazy. So sorry to hear she's not been well and has had to have surgery. It sounds like she's doing well though and is in the best place. You're all in our prayers so keep us updated if/when you can. :hugs: 

Had my sweep this arvo and was told I was 3cm with bulging membranes! Was a bit of a surprise to say the least! Been getting constant BHs ever since and feeling v. tender but i'm not in labour, yet! She has booked me in for an induction on Friday 22 October but has said she'll be v. surprised if I make it that far! 

xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats on your little girl going_crazy sounds like shes a little fighter :hugs:

42 october babies!

i had 38 week midwife appointment today, all is fine and i'm booked in at one day overdue for a sweep :D so excited for that in a way as i didn't think my local midwives did anything until 41 weeks.
had lots of pains today quite regularly. so been bouncing on my ball!


----------



## aurora

Hi ladies, quick update!

I went in for my induction this morning, and ended up leaving without it. :mrgreen:

My blood pressure was back to normal, and baby is still floating so an induction may have been pretty rough. To be honest I was happier than a pig in shit to wait a bit longer and try and get my natural birth!
They did a non stress test which she passed no problem and doctor could get one finger inside my cervix.

I then went for a bio physical scan which she also passed, other than we didn't see her practicing her breathing, but she was sleeping after all. My fluid level was great.

It would have been a great weekend to be in the maternity ward there, there was only 1 other woman! All the rooms were empty but mine and hers, and the nurse on till Sunday is a sweeeetheart. lol Come on baby we want Doris for our nurse. :rofl:

Oh, and shes now measuring over 42 weeks.:dohh:


----------



## waitin4numb3

iv had my not so little girl!!! 9lb 9,born on 13/10/10.I will post the birth story soon!! xx.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Ok ladies, I want some advise, because I am seriously confused.

All day I've been having my usual BHs and cramps, and I've been pretty happy about that because they had disappeared for the last few days and I haven't really been getting anything.

But I started to noticed a few hours ago that I've been getting them all day, albeit with the occasional break, and that is unusual. Hubby needed to go to Tesco, so we decided we'd have a bit of a ride on some bumpy roads, lol, and I told him about them, and that they seemed to be stronger in the car, so he made me time them with his phone.

So far I've had 4 and they've been 9-20 mins apart, and have lasted between 40-50 seconds, but I've only been timing for the last 45mins

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, but it's bloody hard! Just how am I meant to know if these are just braxton hicks or the real thing? They feel like the braxton hicks I've usually had, very uncomfortable but not painful. I'm scared to do anything, or go to sleep incase they go away like they always do!

edit: Aaaah you guys updated while I was typing! Congrats to you both! :hugs: It's great that you still have a chance for the birth you want, Aurora. :)


----------



## aurora

Preggy I'd say when you stop being able to talk through them or really be able to concentrate on anything else they are the real thing. :)


----------



## juless

Why is it that my OH seems to be more hormonal than me? He seems to constantly have mood swings lately.. right now he's upset about something I apparently said but he doesn't remember what it is I said? Um.. isn't that the kind of thing I'M supposed to be doing? Gah...


----------



## going_crazy

Just for the record...... here's my baby before surgery, after surgery and having her first 'daddy cuddle'!..... she's looking at coming home for a few months before the next "biggie" op!
 



Attached Files:







DSC05224.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13









DSC05235.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 13









DSC05309.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## juless

What a sweetie!! She's beautiful!! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy - What a beautiful little doll. :cloud9: Bless her!

PreggyEggy - From the sounds of it, I'd say you're in early labour. I have always gotten BH contractions in both pregnancies starting around 16 weeks, so when I had them close together for a day or so, I didn't notice either or think anything of it... and I never paid attention because they didn't hurt much at all. And then I went into REAL labour the next night (with my first daughter anyway, I have yet to see how this one turns out)! So you never know, it could be the start of something. But when it's real labour, you'll know. Real contractions are hard to talk through, or do anything through really. And they will be regular, NOT sporadic. Real contractions come and go right on schedule, and last the same amount of time each time (should be around 45-60 seconds). Good luck and keep us posted!

Aurora - Glad they sent you home and are giving you some more time! :yipee: That's great news! :D


----------



## Newt4

Aurora- Glad your not getting induced. Going natural is so much better.

Congrats to all the new mothers!


----------



## Twiglet

Update from BB regarding Laura: 

After being in slow labour all day yesterday, her waters went this morning and the MW has said that baby Shae should be here by tonight :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Well, after 3 hours of them being almost bang on 13 mins apart and 50 secs each, I decided to go to bed since they weren't getting more painful or anything but I was hopeful since I hadn't managed to make them go away like BHs...and this morning? Nothing. :nope: Well I am getting them, maybe once every half hour, but nowhere near as uncomfortable as last night. :nope:

But thanks MommyKC, since I can't seem to make them go away completely, I'll hold a tiny bit of hope that maybe it's a precursor for something. I'm so sick of this waiting!

going_crazy, she's beautiful! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats going_crazy, she's adorable :hugs:

Good luck to Laura, and hope she gets to meet little Shae soon :happydance:

Still no sign of bubs yet, think she's definitely too cozy in there for a while yet!


----------



## claire911

MommyKC and Stones Wife - glad Im not the only one struggling with sleep. It's like I just doze or nap for a couple of hours then I'm wide awake! Ive tried warm milk and a bath which make me sleepy but don't make me sleep :growlmad: I really hope my body will know when labour will start and let me get some sleep before it!!!!

Going Crazy - congrats on your little girl, thinking of u during this worrying time :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

PreggyEggy I was experiencing the exact same thing last night, was having constant BH (when timed between 5-11 mins apart and lasting 30-50 secs!) and getting a bit of lower back pain with it and when the contractions/tightenings were happening they were more uncomfortable and a bit on the painful side, more than usual, so I was confused all eve as to whether it was the start of something. Wish i'd come on here now and seen your post! We put people on notice in case it happened in the night but nothing and like you although i'm still getting them this morning they're not so regular and i'm defo not as uncomfortable as I was last night! 

I have deducted that they were probs BH but as I had my sweep yesterday afternoon I was a bit on the tender side so the BH felt more &#8216;real&#8217; than they would usually! However I was told I was 3cm yesterday at sweep and membranes bulging so it could be the slow start to something. Here&#8217;s hoping! Good luck to you! 

Going_Crazy, your little girl is gorgeous. Must have been heartbreaking for you to see her go through all that, my heart goes out to you and your family. What a brave little soldier though, it sounds like she&#8217;s doing really well and its wonderful news you get to take her home soon. Enjoy! :hugs: 

Aurora so pleased for you you&#8217;ve been given some extra time for things to start naturally. :happydance: 

Good luck Laura, can&#8217;t wait to hear your news! 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Going crazy congrats she's beautiful and sounds like a little fighter too so glad she is doing well :)

beanie baby and preggy eggy hope its the start of something for you guys:hugs:

I think i may have lost soem of my plug this morning :wacko: i was sitting on the toilet so i didnt see and there wasnt any blood or anything when i wped but i deffinatley FELT something coming out if you know what i mean :haha: any one else had this or am i hoping ?? lol


----------



## juless

Wow! Had one of the best sleeps I've had in a LONG time! Only got up once for the bathroom! Normally it's at least 5 times! This morning I've been having a lot of pressure and sharp cervix pains - hoping that maybe I'm starting to dilate? Last night when I wiped there was a little bit of pinkish brown so hoping that's a good sign! Her hiccups this morning were right at the bottom of my bump too so she must be pretty darn low in there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for updating for me Twiglet! :)

We went to watch Vampire Sucks last night, it was funny but not brilliant! Today we have been into town had brekky in a pub then done some last little bits. Managed to get a nappy stacker, it looks so cute with tiny nappies in :cloud9:

We are finally getting sorted, Central Heating is finished so I managed to gut the house AGAIN yesterday and then today we picked up our car at last!! :yipee: We are going to practice with the car seat later :D Hubby and FIL have just gone to Wicks to get some wood so the cupboard that used to have our water tank in can be made into a pantry which means I can empty some kitchen cupboards and finally have space!!! We are nearly there!! :D

1 Week until due day now, I really thought I would go into labour last night, I just didn't feel right and was in agony all over but I think I just overdid it! I'm trying to tell myself that he is going to be mega late but it's hard not getting your hopes up!! So I've 7 days until Due Day, 9 Days until sweep and 19 Days until induction!

Just had a text from Laura, she was 3cm last time they checked, Baby Shaes heart rate was dropping with each contraction Laura is being monitored and is on a drip.


----------



## veganmum2be

had my boy this morning 6lbs 4 at 7.05am. e section.
traumatic but would do again. 
:cloud9:


----------



## juless

Oh wow Vegan!! Congrats, though I'm sorry it was traumatic! I'm glad you are both doing well!!


----------



## Hann79

veganmum2be said:


> had my boy this morning 6lbs 4 at 7.05am. e section.
> traumatic but would do again.
> :cloud9:

Congratulations hunni, sorry it was traumatic, here if you wanna chat about it, I know all about tramautic c sections xxxx:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

misscream - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/438334-had-my-little-boy.html
mrs martin - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/438360-connie-louise-here-we-smitten.html
mrsgtobe - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-sure-im-labour-updated-pg-4-shes-here-4.html
Khloeee - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/438410-had-my-little-boy-yesterday.html


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats Vegan, can't wait to see photos! 
I'm officially in the single digits today! So exciting, my dad has a feeling it's gonna happen this weekend and my sister is saying the next 3 days, but I have a feeling he's gonna try and prove them wrong. OH gets 3 days off for maternity leave and he has next weekend off so im hoping I go into labor Friday so he can have the weekend off plus the 3 days. 
I've got a constant stream of calls and texts now wondering if I'm okay, or if I had him yet, lol, people act like I would go off and have him and not tell anyone, when it happens I want to tell the WORLD! The last few nights I've been sleeping good, but last night not soo much, bleh. 

What are you ladies doing during your wait? I'm going crazy, I've been cleaning everything, and rearranging things that have been rearranged a thousand times. Just don't know what to do anymore!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been busy getting the house sorted after Central Heating being put in. I'm getting so impatient!! :(


----------



## Twiglet

Naughty queue jumpers :haha: this is my second and I'm meant to pop before my due date :nope:


----------



## juless

I've already rearranged the nursery, cleaned/organzied all her clothing by size, and today finished everything for my hospital bags. Oh, and I sterilized her pacifiers today too. I could do the dishes and tidy up the rest of the apartment but I just don't have any motivation for that. I only seem motivated to do baby things, hehe!


----------



## starsunshine

hi girls. i had my son leo arthur yesterday at 4.04 am weighing 7lb14. He is soooooo gorgeous I'm in love. Will post birth story when I feel up to it.


----------



## juless

YAY Starsunshine!! Congrats!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

That&#8217;s good news re your plug Steffy. I&#8217;ve also been losing mine, seems to have stopped now but was losing parts of it all morning and early afternoon. It was clear not blood tinged but lots of it! I lost the mucus plus the morning I went into labour with my daughter, 24 hrs before I had her but it was blood tinged and I was having proper contractions by this time, whereas I&#8217;m still not as uncomfortable as I was last night. I have read it could mean labour is starting in a matter of hrs OR DAYS unfortunately! We&#8217;ll see though! 

Good luck Juless it certainly sounds like you could potentially be early if not on time! Unlike some of the rest of us!

BB great news about the house, am v. jealous re your pantry lol, how exciting&#8230;..small things! :rofl: 

Huge congratulations Veganmum2be. Sorry to hear you didn&#8217;t have the best time of it but glad to hear its all been worth it in the end. 

:hugs: to Laura, really hope it won&#8217;t be too much longer before she gets to hold her LO. 

Wow, huge congrats to misscream, mrs martin, mrsgtobe, khloee and starsunshine, so many new arrivals! :happydance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats Starsunshine, how wonderful!

I've been cleaning all day, I'm now exhausted, but still have a million and one things I want to get done. I just want to get my house as clean as possible so it *hopefully* won't get dirty as fast when I have the baby, and won't have the energy to clean. I think once I clean one more room I'm gonna take a nap until OH gets home. Ah a nap sounds soo great, lol.


----------



## Hann79

starsunshine said:


> hi girls. i had my son leo arthur yesterday at 4.04 am weighing 7lb14. He is soooooo gorgeous I'm in love. Will post birth story when I feel up to it.

Congratulations hun Leo would be our name if bump was a boy.... so loving the name... Well done xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on all the new babies! WOW! :shock:
And good luck to Laura! :yipee:

I really had the urge to clean this weekend (mostly trying to keep the house nice and ready for whenever things do start) but I took my first daughter to a workshop this morning, asked my hubby to do a few things and he did almost everything for me! :D Now I just have to do some laundry, maybe clean the car and vacuum.. but the rest of the weekend I can relax. :cloud9: What a sweet hubby!

I'm going to go take a nap now - Kyree was miserable at the workshop and kept throwing tantrums all morning, and Im in NO condition to be chasing her all over while she throws fits. :wacko: So I need to sleep now... :sleep:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I think I am having contractions but I'm not getting my hopes up yet as it's probably my body being cruel! 

I've been uncomfortable since yesterday, I went to bed with a really sore back, woke this morning a little less sore but still uncomfortable and as the day has progressed I have got to the stage where I can't sit, stand or lay in the same position for too long. It's gradually gotten worse. I had a bath and that seemed to ease it. I've gotten out of the bath and just every now and again my bump goes solid and I get the most horrendous pain.....if these are BH's my body is extremely cruel!!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Exciting update BB, really hope you're right and its the start of things and not your body playing cruel tricks on you! Keep us updated if/when you can. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Newt4

Hope this is the start BB


----------



## MommyKC

Sorry duplicate post :roll:


----------



## MommyKC

YAY BB!!!! Just text me updates and I will keep the gals posted. Im going to bed shortly but I can update in the morning. :hugs:

Good luck hun!!!! Have you gotten checked yet by your MW? It definitely sounds promising to me though! :)


----------



## MommyKC

Another duplicate, stupid internet! :dohh:


----------



## Newt4

LOL nice work KC. :)


----------



## DrMum

:hi: hey ladies

morning all and can I just say its soooo lovely to hear all the stories of new babies!!!! The bumpkins are indeed blooming!!
Goingcrazy congrats on your wee one - sounds like shes a trooper and good luck with the rest of her treatment. Must have been a huge shock for you though. :hugs:

And with potential labour stories abounding it sounds like our bumpkins will be continuing to bloom!!

Good luck BB - fingers crossed for you!!

So very briefly my story goes as follows. As you know last wed I had a membrane sweep and was then losing loads of lovely brown snotty plug. On the saturday I was sooooo fed up of having erratic contractions and getting nowhere so I suggested to OH we go out for something to eat. We went to an indian buffet place which we love and whilst standing browsing the delicious pakora selection I turned to OH and announced I thought I had just wet myself! (obviously baby brain had engaged here as I didnt even consider it was my waters!!!) OH freaked out and thought we had to run to the hospital. I was really calm, went to the loo, put on a pad and went back to the buffet :haha: So we finished our meal then I rang the hospital from the care park and we went in to be assessed. 

We finally got home around 1am after they had confirmed it was indeed my waters, but there was no sign of labour. They booked me to go back in the next day for induction if nothing had happened.

We went back in on sunday, nothing was happeneing and had prostin inserted at 4pm. And then waited, and waited, and waited. They couldnt move me to the labour ward for syntocinon as a lady having quintuplets came in so all inductions were put off. However at 2am on monday morning I started contracting. And Oh My God.
They moved us to a private room but the MW didnt really seem to take my pain seriously at first and only gave me 2 paracetamol despite me telling her I was in agony. Eventually when she examined me after begging her, she confirmed baby was back to back.
I was moved to the labour ward where I had an epidural sited as I just couldnt cope with the pain any longer. The mw were absolutely amazing and I can honestly say were what got me through it. The first epidural didnt take at all and actually made it worse, so they got the anaesthetist back in and resited it which made such a difference.
Th next time they examined me I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in 3 hours!!!! 
They let me have a rest before starting pushing and then I can honestly say I pushed for my life. 1 hour 10mins later Duncan Michael made his entrance to the world weighing 8lb8oz. He was delivered onto my chest and breast fed immediately. All I managed to say was "Oh my God, its a baby!!!!!!!!!!" Hmmm not sure what I was expecting :haha:

So there we have it 51 hours in total, yeah so it was a long haul. Would I do it again. Tomorrow!!
He is amazing, we are breast feeding like troopers and every day I learn a little bit more about his personality!! My terry nappies are still in the drawer as these first meconium poos I decided could go on pampers, and then I will switch to terries next week. 
So tomorrow will be one week and its been the most surreal yet best week of my life. Sorry for the long post, but I always liked reading peoples stories as it made it more real for me.
And I look forward to hearing more bumpkin news!!!!!!
Thanks again girls, your chat has been invaluable!!!! :) Ali xxxx

PS my top labour tip? Carmex for your lips. that entonox is awesome but absolutely kills them!!!! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats DrMum, looking forward to piccys!! :)

I am in early labour!
I tried to sleep but contractions continued.
I've been to the hospital at 4am, I am fully effaced but only 1cm! They said we could go home, I've tried to sleep but they've gotten really painful!

Laura6914 had baby Shae last night at 22:48 weighing 7lb 8oz. She has been a godsend supporting me through the pain.

My hubby is being amazing, keeps reminding me to breath as I've been holding my breath during contractions, they hurt so bad!!


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies

Thought I would update here

After nothing to start things, no show and no waters breaking .... iv been having regular contractions since 3am :happydance: but ouch!!

They are now down to 5mins and lasting 40-50 seconds!! 

Hope this is it now and we get to meet our baba, and beat induction!!

Congrats to new mummys, good luck to those in labour and to those waiting for their baba's!!

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls!

congrats too all those that have had their babies!

My poor little man has been in hospital :( he was projectile vomiting quite badly and got admitted for tests, they have said it was viral gastroenteritis :(

He is thankfully on the mend now and we came home last night

We are certainly going to be more strict with visitors now as I can't bare too watch my poor little boy go through that again!


----------



## DrMum

Good luck Kay and BB!!!! And chin on your chest and POOOOSH!! Cant wait to hear!

Button hope your wee one is better soon. I think my visitors think I'm a right old witch as I'm obsessed with asking people to wash their hands!! Like I care!! :)

I guess I should stop hanging out here and move my motherly ample ass over to the parenting bumpkins thread and look forward to seeing everyone over there. Scary stuff... a whole new forum.... eeeek!!! 

(you know I'll be back, tooo many people I want to hear about!!! :))


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats again DrMum and thanks for sharing your birth story! 

Good luck BB and Kay, I hope you don't have too long a wait before you have your beautiful babes in your arms - i'm so jealous, nothing's happening at all for me since sweep Fri and show yesterday! :cry: 

Huge congrats to Laura, can't wait to see a pic and here your story! 

Sorry to hear your LO's been unwell Buttonnose, really hope he's on the mend now. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats DrMum & laura :cloud9:

Exciting news brunette & kay, fingers crossed we'll hear an update soon :happydance: 

Aw hope your lo feels better soon Button:hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

BB im jealous I want to be in labour lol

I checked my undies and the discharge look a really pale pink... Is that normal?


----------



## CaseyCakes

Yay for babies, great birth story. 
I'm soo tired, didn't sleep well at all last night kept getting cramps and my hips felt like they were breaking apart. So I'm up way too early but ate a bowl of cereal and strawberries and drank a cup of hot cocoa (my coffee substitute). About to take some Tylenol and head back to bed. Hope all ladies are doing good, and good vibes towards you BB.


----------



## angelpuss

Hello Ladies

I've been on here less and less since I finished work!!!

Congratulations to all the mummys (and daddys!) whose babies have already arrived :happydance:

Going_crazy - sorry to hear of your LO's health issues and that she had to have surgery so young :cry: Sending you all lots of big hugs :hugs: and hoping that her treatment goes well and that she is soon on the mend.

Good Luck BB and Kay, hope you're both holding your LO's in your arms very soon. Still no signs at all for me...but I have still got a week to go, and if he's anything like his Dad, then he's bound to be late!!:haha:


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new parents!!! :D I'm glad you guys still visit this thread - I was sad that so many of you would have your babies and I wouldn't see any posts from you again till I moved over to the parenting thread too! :) Also good luck to those who have things starting up! I hope you have your babies soon!
Not much happening over here, last night I did have a few really painful BH's or something.. plus still getting lots of cervix pressure/pain. My doctor told me Thursday that my cervix was soft, so does that mean it should be dilating soon? I've been getting so much pressure and a lot of pains since he examined me so hopefully that's set something off?


----------



## aurora

DrMum I loved your story! I can totally see myself saying that lol omg its a baby!

Seems I've finally just lost a bit of plug, I know it doesn't mean much in terms of things starting soon, but at least its SOMETHING!


----------



## juless

I hope it's the start of it for you aurora!! I'm obsessively checking for anything when I go to the washroom.. nothing yet though *sigh* I'm actually getting worried she'll be really late and I won't have an October baby! October is one of my favorite months and I reeeally want her to be here for it! (Though as long as she's healthy I'm happy.. it would just be nice to have her in Oct!)


----------



## aurora

Haha, I'm funny about things like that too. I so preffered an Oct baby to a Nov baby... but also would have preffered September.lol


----------



## aurora

I belive my whole plug has officially left the building. :wohoo:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Mmmm...making cinnamon rolls. 
So I have a feeling that everyone is full of shit or they know something I don't, I've had 3 people at 3 different times tell me that I'm gonna go into labor today. I feel fine other than boobs hurt, a bit achey, and a little bit of cramps. I don't know I think it's wishful thinking on their part. But I'm gonna clean some more today, and make a pot roast, so hopefully I won't go into labor til after I enjoy it, haha. 
Hope ladies are doing alright!


----------



## aurora

CaseyCakes said:


> Mmmm...making cinnamon rolls.
> So I have a feeling that everyone is full of shit or they know something I don't, I've had 3 people at 3 different times tell me that I'm gonna go into labor today. I feel fine other than boobs hurt, a bit achey, and a little bit of cramps. I don't know I think it's wishful thinking on their part. But I'm gonna clean some more today, and make a pot roast, so hopefully I won't go into labor til after I enjoy it, haha.
> Hope ladies are doing alright!

I predict you will be 2 weeks late cause you can't stop thinking about it. :rofl:

Ah nm, I was uber chill so everyone thought Id have mine way early, and that was bullshit. lol


----------



## juless

At least there's a full moon next week! Maybe that will help some of us get going, hehe! And Caseycakes, wanna send some of that yummy food my way? ;)


----------



## MrsO13

Congratulations to all the new Mummys :D and good luck to all the ladies in early labour :)

My baby is definetly teasing me I have been getting more and more pains, twinges etc over the past week, last night I was up till after 4am with pains getting gradually worse and then it just all stopped :( so so dissapointing. I think my baby is just to cosy in there!

xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Getting frustrated now, feeling nothing since my pains on Fri eve after my sweep and being told I was 3cm with bulging membranes (waters), then losing my plug yesterday! Have had yet another hot curry today, another long walk, on my 4th cup of raspberry leaf tea and tucking into another bowl of pinneapple!!! Induction not booked til Fri so we have another few days but starting to lose hope! :cry:

Sorry for the rant, just needed to vent, must be the hormones!!!

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Definitely sounds promising for you ladies! Good luck to those who will be having their babies soon, and congrats to those who have! :hugs:

BB just texted me not long ago and she is now 2cm and having very strong contractions. Good luck hun!!!! :yipee:


As for me, I know I'm only 38w3d but I am having NO signs at all. :shrug: I am uncomfortable and I can feel that she is really low, and sometimes it feels like she's going to "fall out"... but other than that, just been having the same usual BH contractions and that's it. With my first daughter, I had lost my mucous plug, etc.... this time, NOTHING. I have alot of discharge (sorry tmi :blush:) but no mucus plug at ALL and I don't feel like labour is close at all. I'm not in a big hurry, like I've been saying all along... but now I am starting to get a tad anxious now that I'm getting closer and closer to D-day. I kind of want her here, and hearing about all you ladies and your new babies is making me a little jealous. :blush:
Ah well, I have a feeling I have a while yet before she decides to make her appearance. :( I just hope I can avoid induction.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Aurora- I am anxious but everyone else around me is worse, they want the baby here now, but I'm ok if the baby is late, *I especially want a halloween baby*, but I have OH telling me you haven't gone into labor yet, or people constantly calling me, I try and tell people I'm like 8 days from my due date. Blah I don't know somedays I feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever.


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> Mmmm...making cinnamon rolls.
> So I have a feeling that everyone is full of shit or they know something I don't, I've had 3 people at 3 different times tell me that I'm gonna go into labor today. I feel fine other than boobs hurt, a bit achey, and a little bit of cramps. I don't know I think it's wishful thinking on their part. But I'm gonna clean some more today, and make a pot roast, so hopefully I won't go into labor til after I enjoy it, haha.
> Hope ladies are doing alright!

Oh I made cinnamon rolls a few days ago, but actually didn't get round to eating them hehe!! Enjoy xxx


----------



## aurora

Yep sometimes I have a hard time grasping the idea that shes actually coming out at some point. lol

My OH is a Halloween baby. :p


----------



## CymruEv

Being induced tomorrow at 8pm - I won't be pregnant forever!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hann79

CymruEv said:


> Being induced tomorrow at 8pm - I won't be pregnant forever!! :wohoo:

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

CymruEv said:


> Being induced tomorrow at 8pm - I won't be pregnant forever!! :wohoo:

Good luck! Looking forward to hearing all about it. xxx


----------



## FrenchFry

My little girl, Zoey Isabella was born sep. 29th at 10:34am weighing in at 6lbs, 7oz and 19.5 inches long!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on your little girl FrenchFry! :cloud9:


----------



## Newt4

MommyKC- I was exactly the same as you before being induced. I had no tinges or labour signs at all. I got induced at 39+2. Hopefully you start feeling something.

Congrats on your little girl frenchfry.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies, 

Just a quick pop on to say I hope you're all well. Being a mum is sure keeping me busy!!

Congrats to everyone that's popped now too. To those waiting... well it wont be long! 

My birth story is super long and now up in the birth story area so feel free to have a gander. I've also started a 3rd tri thread with tips and things I wish I'd known before labour which some of you might find useful.

I'll see you all in parenting... I'm the one with bags under my eyes xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congratulations FrenchFry and KittyVentura! 

Well after my inpatient rant earlier girls it seems i'm FINALLY in labour!!! :happydance: Woke up at 1.50am having contractions. My sis is here already with her baby as luckily when I called her her LO had woken up for a feed so she drove straight over (was a worry of ours as she's 50 mins away!) and my contractions are coming around 4mins apart and lasting between 35-45 seconds at the mo. So it seems the curry, pinneaple, long walk and copius amounts of raspberry leaf tea i've consumed over the weekend and especially today has worked! 

Will try and update before I head off to hospital as not sure when they'll want us in but if not good luck to everyone in labour, still waiting, about to be induced, etc. etc.! 

xxx


----------



## aurora

Good luck Beanie! Hope I'm not too far behind you...


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks hun, will keep f'xd for you! xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

BrunetteBimbo text! Her gorgeous son Tristan Tarot arrived at 02:20 this morning weighing 6lb 7oz! xxx


----------



## Newt4

Yay COngrats Brunette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## StonesWife

Hubby painted my bump...
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0









scaryface.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hann79

Congratulations to th new mommies!!:happydance::happydance: I'm in pain, but not allowed to have baby today as its Monster-in-law's birthday and I'd never hear the end of it, and I have painters in all day and a hairdressing appointment at 6.30.......... ARRRGGGHHHH!!!! Oh Bugger :haha:


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats Brunette :yipee: look forward to hearing your birth story and seeing pics of the wee man!!!!

Congrats Frenchfry :happydance: and good luck Beanie :thumbup:

6 days overdue and still no signs that bubs is ready to show her face! At midwife tomorrow for a sweep so fingers crossed that might kick start something if not then induction Sunday. Just hope I get rid of this damn cold before then :dohh:


----------



## Hann79

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been busy getting the house sorted after Central Heating being put in. I'm getting so impatient!! :(

Oh this one has got me all excited because I have been waiting for my painters toi come and do the outside of the house and they are here today.... and I'm having pain... Congrats on the birth of Tristan, lovely name xxx


----------



## newmommy23

3cm dilated and plug gone, baby is fully engaged. dr says by the end of this week!


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW theres been lots of babies being born this weekend :) 

Congrats BB and all the other new mummys !! 

so its 3 days until my due date cant actually belive it :happydance: im just hoping its soon and i wont go fully overdue argh ! 

:dust: to all those in slow labour and feeling twinges xx


----------



## Kay0102

After my post yesterday I am still here, and still having very painful contractions which have now been going on for 34 hours (mostly 5mins apart) and im still not progressing

They have gone further apart now and irregular but are lasting longer at over a minute!!

Hope things happen soon :(

Good luck to everyone and congrats to new mummys

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

gosh loads of babies since i was last on 
here is my birth story with Chloe https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-her-own-steam-6days-overdue.html#post7337299
quite a quick labour really. breastfeeding like a pro


----------



## juless

Congrats to all the new parents and babies!!
Strange thing for me was last night I woke up with swollen hands - my right one worse than my left, though my right foot always swells up worse than my left too. By this morning they are back to normal again though.. Also my feet are still swollen by morning when normally they go down quite a bit. I hope my blood pressure is okay! I don't have another doctor's appointment till Thursday. I keep thinking I'm getting a headache, but I think it's just me being paranoid. Lots of sharp pains "down there" too this morning! Hope that's my cervix dilating!!


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - My one foot has been swollen since yesterday too. :shrug: My feet haven't been swollen the last two weeks (ever since I stopped working) but now the one foot is. I have no idea why.

Congrats to the ladies who are in labour!!! :D

BB's little boy Tristan - He's so precious! Congrats hun!!! :yipee: Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## juless

Oh wow, he is so gorgeous!! :D October Bumpkins are definitely the cutest! ;)


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations again BB and Tristan is absolutely gorgeous!! Good luck Beanie Baby and congratulations French fry xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Yay for new babies, congrats to all the new moms!
I'm 39 weeks today!!! Only 7 more days! I feel like I've been pregnant for ever.

So went to bes last night with loads of pressure and pains, woke up with nothing. But I have a doctors appt today and I'm crossing my fingers for some good news, I usually come in every week but he wanted me to come in today because Thursday I was dilated to 2cm. Everyone keeps telling me to take my hospital bags, but honestly I don't think I will need them, I don't feel like I'm going to have him anytime soon. OH this morning was getting ready for work and looks over at me and says What's the problem, I said what, he said Why isn't the baby here yet?! Haha I love him. So moved the bassinet from the nursery to our room yesterday, It was kinda sad to wake up to an empty bassinet, but kinda made me hopeful that he will be here soon!

Hope all ladies and babies are doing wonderful!

Now I'm off the to eat some breakfast.


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> Jules - My one foot has been swollen since yesterday too. :shrug: My feet haven't been swollen the last two weeks (ever since I stopped working) but now the one foot is. I have no idea why.
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who are in labour!!! :D
> 
> BB's little boy Tristan - He's so precious! Congrats hun!!! :yipee: Can't wait to hear all about it!
> View attachment 127047

Hunni, get it checked out. I had the same and was admitted this time last week. But nothing else happened so they sent me home xxx


----------



## juless

I'm feeling a bit strange and short of breath this morning. Going to make myself some tea and have a nap to see if I feel better. Just feeling.. off... I really hope it's not my blood pressure. I've had my feet up this morning and they are already much less swollen.


----------



## aurora

CaseyCakes said:


> I'm 39 weeks today!!! Only 7 more days!

lol.. You're so cute.


----------



## Twiglet

Well I'm here still, not feeling strange, not feeling any cervix pressure or pains...just feeling bored :yawn:


----------



## aurora

Bored is definitely the word. However, I lost another good chunk of snot from my hoo hoo today. Such fun, hu?


----------



## Twiglet

Oh yes! That's the only good thing I can say is my plug is going...but it's been going and resealing for some time now...:dohh:


----------



## aurora

I've got knitting needles, you? Lets get er goin.


----------



## miamia34

Hi ladies, just to update you here a tad late i know!! Millie jessica was born on 12th october (2 days late) 7lb 4ozxx


----------



## Hann79

miamia34 said:


> Hi ladies, just to update you here a tad late i know!! Millie jessica was born on 12th october (2 days late) 7lb 4ozxx

Congratulations hunni xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats miamia! :yipee:

Hann - I wasn't aware a swollen foot could be something bad? :shock: But thanks for the advice! My foot seems okay now (after walking to the park with my first daughter) but if it comes back, I will definitely give my MW a call. So thank you. :)

Still no "signs" for me... no mucus plug or show, or contractions. Just BH contractions which are a little more painful but no indication of anything. Ah well, I still have 10 days until I'm due so I can't really expect too much... YET! :haha:


----------



## babyskeer2

woooooow how many babies, congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## juless

Just found out my OH's aunt is coming down this weekend so we're hoping Rosalina makes an appearance in time to see her! I really hope so as OH's mom could come down with her if she's here in time too (MIL doesn't drive long distances). Otherwise they might have to wait until Christmas to meet her! Come on Rose! I'm downing the RLT and going on some long walks, lol!


----------



## MommyKC

haha good luck Jules! I hope she makes an appearance for you!

I was thinking of trying the nipple stimulation thing today, just for fun... but it seems like a lot of work. :wacko:
For it to actually cause contractions, you have to massage each nipple for at least 15 minutes, for several hours. That's a bit much for me! :haha:
And I've been drinking RLT but only one cup per day. I'm not wild about the stuff, so it's hard for me to drink any more than that. :sick:


----------



## Kay0102

Hi ladies just receive the following from subaru555 . . . . . . . Rhuraidh Thomas James Lowrie born 18th oct, 6am. 10lbs 11.5 oz. congratulations! Wil let her tell you full story when she's up to it x x x


----------



## aurora

Oh dear, Subaru and I were due on the same day. 10lb12!

Congrats hun!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So just got back from the doctor, and I'm still 2 cm dilated but my cervix is ready and willing. And he felt the baby's head, which kinda freaked me out. But he said he doesn't see what the hold up is and to expect him to come any day. He offeres an induction but I refused I'm still early and rather do it on my own. But he also said he won't let me go over 41 weeks. So no matter what I'll have him withon 2 weeks. But since I went to the doctor and he messed with my cervix, I've been getting cramps and pressure and backache. So I might go take a walk. Oh ya and my doctor said to walk a lot and have LOTS OF SEX! Haha. 

Congrats to all the new mommies!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Subaru! Wow, what a big baby! :shock:

Casey - sounds promising! good luck if anything happens tonight! ;)

So I'm in the single digits tomorrow (9 days to go)! Can't believe I'm there already! Ugh, I SOO hope I don't make it to my due date. :haha: I remember how slow time went last time, after I reached my due date... every day felt like forever. :( I think the 23rd or 24th would be PERFECT for baby to come! :haha: Just early enough to be a surprise, but that still gives me the rest of this week! :D


----------



## juless

Oh wow Caseycakes! I'll keep an eye on your facebook and update here for you if you'd like me to. :) I hope you go into labor tonight!! SO exciting!! :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

Thanks ladies, the pains keep getting worse and more uncomfortable. So I'm watching my favorite movie (Across the Universe) and making lasagna and garlic bread so maybe the baby will see how awesome it is here and make an appearance soon. Haha.

MommyKC- Hope your little lady makes an appearance a little early. Would be wonderful.

Juless- I would like that if you could it's easier to update my facebook with a text. If I can't OH will update mine.


----------



## trumpetbum

My dongle's been broken the last few days so I've missed a lot of baby popping. Reading through the announcements but just wanted to say congrats to those who have given birth to their wee ones and send more eviction vibes to those still hanging on. Good luck ladies.


----------



## juless

No problem Casey! I'll keep an eye on it till I go to bed and I get up super early in the mornings so I'll check again then! :) I hope I wake up to some good news!
Rosalina sure is moving around a lot tonight! I hope she's getting ready or something, lol!
I can sometimes feel her foot when she sticks it out and I think "Wow, in such a short time I'll be putting little baby socks and baby shoes on this foot!". This is all so amazing and surreal!


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - I know how you feel! Alora moves like crazy now! My belly wiggles all over the place sometimes, it's wild... you can see it moving from across the room. And I love feeling those little feet or knees move across my belly... and her little hands really down low... :) it's so exciting to think that's a little person in there, and she's going to be born any day now... and I can finally see her on the outside. :cloud9: When you really think about it, the whole process of conception and pregnancy and birth is absolutely amazing! :D


----------



## juless

It really is! :) I feel so blessed and lucky that we were able to conceive so quickly and that our little girl is healthy! I appreciate her more and more every time I come on this forum and see how many people struggle with fertility.


----------



## MommyKC

Me too. It took hubby and I ONE try this time. :blush: Just ONE, and the pregnancy has been pretty great all the way through. I feel very, very lucky. I cannot imagine how frustrating it would be for some of these women who struggle for so long. :( My heart definitely goes out to them.


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> haha good luck Jules! I hope she makes an appearance for you!
> 
> I was thinking of trying the nipple stimulation thing today, just for fun... but it seems like a lot of work. :wacko:
> For it to actually cause contractions, you have to massage each nipple for at least 15 minutes, for several hours. That's a bit much for me! :haha:
> And I've been drinking RLT but only one cup per day. I'm not wild about the stuff, so it's hard for me to drink any more than that. :sick:

RLT with a stick of cinnamon in it whilst boiling is much tastier!! xxx


----------



## Hann79

:happydance::happydance:1 WEEK AT THE LATEST!! :happydance::happydance: not that I'm happy about c section. Have had 30ish hours of irregular contractions, seeing midwife today so hopefully she might give me some news!!

Congrats Subaru555 very good weight, hope the birth went well xxx


----------



## starsunshine

hi I've written a birth story in birth stories part but am on my phone so ca't seem to copy and paste the link. But it's there if ayone wants to look at it. I'll try to get on the computer today to put the link up.

Edit done! babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/440656-leo-finally-arrived-15th-oct.html


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats to the new mums - Subaru & miamia :cloud9:

Caseycakes - hope to hear some good news soon!

41 weeks today and I'm off for my sweep this lunchtime, fingers crossed it'll start something!!


----------



## Hann79

bumbleberry said:


> Congrats to the new mums - Subaru & miamia :cloud9:
> 
> Caseycakes - hope to hear some good news soon!
> 
> 41 weeks today and I'm off for my sweep this lunchtime, fingers crossed it'll start something!!

Good luck hunni xxx:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck Bumble!! :hugs:


----------



## Steffyxx

Good luck bumble and congrats subaru :) 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW 2 DAYS UNTIL MY DUE DATE :haha: im so happy ive made it this far after having a misscarriage a few years ago i never thought i would carry a healthy child yet here i am its mad to think about it :cloud9: 

anyone else not had a 4d scan ? i would have loved one but just couldnt afford it at the time and now i just wanna see what he looks like :) 

Jules fxd for you that rosa gets tp meet her aunt and casey sounds very promising i am betting youre the next to pop :winkwink: good luck hun xx


----------



## Hann79

I've got go to to Day Assessment Unit, as contractions are back and hard and baby isn't moving much... Very worried


----------



## Steffyxx

:hugs: good luck hann xx


----------



## Kay0102

Good Luck Han!!

Congrats to new mummys, good luck to those in labour and those waiting

After 56 hours of contractions that refused to get closer together than 5mins it has caused me to dilate ...... 1/2 cm!!!! im so mad

Had my last sweep this morning which gave me a huge show and induction is in the morning!! just want to sleep until its tomorrow now :(

xxxxxx


----------



## juless

I woke up to a message from Caseycakes!
She went in to the hospital last night with contractions and is now 2 and a half and 50% engaged. The contractions are getting worse so hopefully it won't be too long for her! I'll update as soon as she lets me know!

I'm not feeling much of anything myself. Luckily I did sleep better than I usually do - only got up twice for the bathroom! I'm going to drink lots of RLT (which I personally prefer cool, don't like it hot at all..) and go on a nice long walk this morning! Doubt it will do anything but hey, it's worth a try, right?


----------



## PreggyEggy

Not had a chance to read up on thread as on my phone in hospital, but thought I'd let everyone know that I had poppy at 12:18am tofay, after a long and difficult labour. Shes 8 pound 11oz and absolutly beautiful! I'm going to be here awhile though, as I lost a litre of blood, had a retained placenta, and a 3rd degree tear deep in my lady bits! Totally worth it though.


----------



## Steffyxx

CONGRATS PREGGY EGGY :) !! 

good luck kay hope she makes it before unduction and YEY for caseycakes hopefully not too long now how exciting:happydance: i cant wait until its my turn to say my waters have gone or im in hospital :haha: a few months ago i was petrified of labour now i cant bleeding wait lol 

Jules i was thinking of doing the same going for a long walk and nice hot bath but its just started pissing it down with rain and ive got no winter clothes that fit me at all so i guess thats out of the question lol good luck xx


----------



## juless

Just got some more news from Caseycakes! She's now now 3 cm and 70% effaced and they're going to start her on some Pitocin, so she'll be having her baby soon! I'm going to start a thread for her updates! :)

I just got back from my walk and wow! Three times I got a sharp cervix pain and pain/tightening in the bottom of my bump - strong enough to make me stop walking! Crazy! Not reading too much into it, but it must mean at least that something is happening with my cervix!

Too bad you can't go on your walk Steffy! Every time I want to go on one here it's been raining too so I got lucky today!


----------



## Hann79

Ouch PreggyEggy well not so preggy now lol!! Congratulations but blimey that sounds painful, I hope your ok.

I'm back from DAU, I'm in early labour but baby is back to back making contractions really painful but not dilating yet:nope:. Could be in this for the very long haul and now really can't wait for my c section... time to try and get a sleep now I think I'm so tired xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

Just a quick one. I'm loving being a Mummy :)

I will write up a birth story when I have more time, my birth was horrendous but so worth it!

I'm trying breastfeeding at the moment but it's so much harder than I thought it would be!

Can any girls that have their babies also please post in the parenting thread so it's easier for me to update :)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0327.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7









IMGP0331.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## juless

Congrats!!! He is gorgeous!! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Hann & Kay - that doesnt sound fun for either of you. :( good luck though, I hope to hear good news soon!

Congrats to the new mommies! And Yay for CaseyCakes and anyone else going into labour! :yipee:

Steffy - I never had a 4d ultrasound either. I'm glad though, since I already know I'm having a girl it's nice to have some sort of surprise, so it will be exciting to finally see what she looks like! :D

So I'm hoping I go into labour this Friday/Saturday. It would be perfect timing! And the 22nd is a full moon as well, so you never know! And that way I can get all my paperwork taken care of Friday for my maternity leave pay (I don't get my papers until Friday) and then I will be ALL set! And that would only be 5-6 days early. One can hope! :haha:

Still getting lots of BH contractions but nothing regular and not really painful. :( Only the odd one hurts. Grrr. I went for a walk today to the park with my first munchkin.... and, nothing. Nothing has been happening at all. Hopefully my body will just decide to get things moving out of the blue! And I'm in single digits now, only 9 days left!

Congrats again BB - he is gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## juless

I've been getting some periody cramps and some pretty sore pains down at the bottom o my bump and lower back. Not regular though, but I'm hoping it's the start of something!


----------



## Hann79

Kay0102 said:


> Good Luck Han!!
> 
> Congrats to new mummys, good luck to those in labour and those waiting
> 
> After 56 hours of contractions that refused to get closer together than 5mins it has caused me to dilate ...... 1/2 cm!!!! im so mad
> 
> Had my last sweep this morning which gave me a huge show and induction is in the morning!! just want to sleep until its tomorrow now :(
> 
> xxxxxx

Thinking of you hun for tomorrow and wishing it was me xxx


----------



## Soos

congrats to all new mommies!!

nothing on our coast yet :(


----------



## StonesWife

Caseycakes jut updated her FB... she's at 8cm and the hospital is getting ready! Won't be long now!!


----------



## newmommy23

update:
4cm, 70% effaced and fully engaged. dr said to put the hospital bag by the door and that she'll "see me later" :)


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - good luck! I've been getting period-like cramps for over a week now. :( Still nothing, but I'm not giving up hope! Come ON full moon Friday! :haha:

YAY for CaseyCakes! :yipee: Lucky girl!

Good luck NewMommy... won't be long now! :D


----------



## juless

CaseyCakes had her little boy!!

Avery James Lafitte born 4:38pm weighing 5lbs 14oz and 18in.

!!!!! YAY !!!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Aww how exciting!!! :yipee: And I'm a little jealous! :blush: 
Ah well, we will all be in her shoes soon! This thread is getting less and less people on here everyday. :( I feel like I'm going to be the last one here, being due the 28th! :cry:


----------



## StonesWife

MommyKC I'm feeling like I will be the last one as I'm now 2 days over due and no signs...


----------



## juless

I know what you mean! It's sad not to see it updated as quick as it used to be!


----------



## claire911

Congrats to all the new mums :) Sooo looking forward to reading about the horrendous births, eeeek!

No signs, nothing from me so I'm guessing I'll be quite overdue (and more massive!!!) :flower:


----------



## MrsO13

Congrats to all the new Mummys :D

I am still getting lots of pains and twinges but as yet they have amounted to nothing :(

xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well I hope some of us will stick around a little while yet, to keep eachother company. ;) You all seem to be ahead of me, even if it's just by a little bit!

I've been getting more and more BH contractions that are hurting my back, but not regular at all... and still not "real contraction" like, from what I remember... so I know it's not the real deal. I'm just impatient, I have 9 days to go before I'm even due. :(


----------



## StonesWife

MommyKC said:


> Well I hope some of us will stick around a little while yet, to keep eachother company. ;) You all seem to be ahead of me, even if it's just by a little bit!
> 
> I've been getting more and more BH contractions that are hurting my back, but not regular at all... and still not "real contraction" like, from what I remember... so I know it's not the real deal. I'm just impatient, I have 9 days to go before I'm even due. :(

It would be a sick twist of fate if you go before me :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Heres my birth story girls! - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/441577-beany-boy-has-arrived.html#post7367800


----------



## Hann79

Back to back labour sucks..... massively!!:cry: It's now been 72 hours and I'm officialy in early labour but baby has moved and isn't in a position to be born. Even though I have to have a c section they won't do anything so going to beg my midwife to ask them to move the date of it forward, I can't be in this pain for 6 days.:nope::nope::nope:

Congrats to Casey, hope everything went well xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: I feel for you, back to back is horrendous..that's what mine was!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats to all new muummies. And for those still waiting hope babies come nice and soon x


----------



## Steffyxx

aww hes gorgeous BB :) 

Newmommy good luck hun not long now x

Mommykc i reckon ill be right there with you as one of the last lol tomorrow is my due date but i still feel no signs or incling hes going to make an appearence soon:shrug: 

Oh well i suppose i will do what every one says and enjoy some time with OH i know its not going to be long at all now but can see myself getting fed up if i do go overdue 

YAY for casey cakes what a nice wieght :winkwink: xx


----------



## babyskeer2

brunettebimbo said:


> Heres my birth story girls! - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/441577-beany-boy-has-arrived.html#post7367800

Congratulations xx


----------



## kodi

just updating iv been dischargd tday n back in sunday 8am for an induction =) x


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats CaseyCakes, look forward to reading your birth story :cloud9:

Hann79 - hope your mw will agree to bringing your c-s date forward as it sounds very painful to be in that position, sending you positive vibes and :hugs:

mommykc & stoneswife, think I'll be here for a few days yet too as nothing much happening my end either. Induction is booked for sunday to at least some good news though.

Good luck for your induction on Sunday Kodi :)


----------



## babyskeer2

heres my birth story, enjoy xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/434166-yay-my-boy-here-xxxxx.html


----------



## juless

Woke up with some cramps and back pain but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm resigning myself to the fact that she's gonna be really late.. even though I would LOVE her to be here by the weekend so she can meet both of her grandmothers and her aunt and uncle too!


----------



## Hann79

:cry:All c section dates are booked up all the way til tuesday when mines due, looks like the next few days I'll be on my hands and knees trying to move my little pickle... Never thought I'd hear myself say this but I wish the contractions would stop so I could sleep:sleep:

At least the painters have left now, but my hubbie has a really important interview on friday to hopefully get a better job and then he is off at night to meet his footballing idol.... just hope I don't need to go on friday to labour ward. xxx


----------



## Hann79

kodi said:


> just updating iv been dischargd tday n back in sunday 8am for an induction =) x

Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hey ladies, so here's a quick update. Me and my little Avery are doing great besides me being a bit sore. But things progressed a lot quicker than I expected once I hit 4-5 cm, after that it was going so fast I couldn't keep up, but then there he was and I've never loved anything soo much in my entire life! But he weighed 5lbs and 14oz, 18in long. Thanks to Juless for keeping you all updated!


----------



## Hann79

CaseyCakes said:


> Hey ladies, so here's a quick update. Me and my little Avery are doing great besides me being a bit sore. But things progressed a lot quicker than I expected once I hit 4-5 cm, after that it was going so fast I couldn't keep up, but then there he was and I've never loved anything soo much in my entire life! But he weighed 5lbs and 14oz, 18in long. Thanks to Juless for keeping you all updated!

Oh He is just gorgeous!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats to you new mommies and good luck to those being induced soon!

Stoneswife, for your sake I hope you go into labour soon and that I don't before you! :p I remember that feeling... I knew several women who were due the same time as me (with my first daughter) and had their babies early. It was definitely a kick in the pants! :haha:

Hann - So if you're in early labour, and it progresses, can you have a natural birth? Im just curious, you mentioned you have the c-section booked but is there a chance you can have the baby naturally? Or will it end in c-section either way?

So I had some bad cramps last night, only lasted about 1.5 hours though. :dohh: And they didn't feel like contractions, mostly really bad period cramps (I remember quite well that there was a BIG difference, at least I found there was)... so it turned into nothing. But fingers crossed my body is at least getting READY! :shrug: Since I haven't felt any twinges or signs whatsoever. :(


----------



## MommyKC

My bump buddy, Wriggley (who is due the same day as me!), her waters broke last night and she is contracting every 5-7 minutes. She's waiting it out at home for now but she will be induced tomorrow morning if she doesn't have more progress by then. :yipee:


----------



## Purple Poirot

Hi ladies,

I've had a little boy! Freddie Neil, born 12th october weighing 8lb 5. Birth story here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/438940-welcome-world-freddie.html

Brunette Bimbo, please can you update me on the first post? I was due on the 8th.

Thanks :)

Good luck to the rest of you October Bumpkins still waiting to pop xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Had her!! at 612 this morning!!! 7lbs 11oz and 19 inches long!! Will post birth story soon!


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw congrats ladies :)


----------



## StonesWife

I'm being induced tomorrow morning. Baby is getting big and her heartrate wasn't quite as high as it normally is so I chose to go on with an induction... 

Begging my body to go into labor tonight!!!


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new mommies!!!! :D So many every day! I'm so jealous, can't wait for it to be my turn! Might go on a bumpy tractor ride tonight, lol!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on the new babies! :cloud9:


----------



## misscream

Congrats to all the new mommas!!

Enjoy your last days being pregnant ladies :) 

I miss him being in there soooooo much!


----------



## Soos

congrats to all new mommies and babies :) 

we are still here, i feel lonely lol


----------



## aurora

Autumn Ivy Joan Oct 19/2010 3:17 pm 8lbs 13 oz 22 inches 
very intense worst case labor that ended up wonderful in only 4 hours, story when I'm home :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Just popping in from the november sparklers, I guess my little one is meant to be an october bumpkin! I will be having her sometime next week via c section


----------



## Hann79

Congratulations to all of the new mummies!!!:happydance::happydance:

5 days of being pregnant left, feeling a little sad about it today too, Don't know why. Can't wait to hold my little girl in my arms though... Jules I love the idea of a bumpy tractor ride :haha:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> My bump buddy, Wriggley (who is due the same day as me!), her waters broke last night and she is contracting every 5-7 minutes. She's waiting it out at home for now but she will be induced tomorrow morning if she doesn't have more progress by then. :yipee:

She is at hospital got an antibiotic drip in her hand which she say is really uncomfy. At 5am she was nearly 4cm dilated. She hadnt had any pain relief but tablets. But they made her quite paniky and sick, so she doent think the gas and air or petadine are a good idea, so she said she may have to go for an epi. they were gonna cheak her again around 9.30 to see how things were going, but not heard anything back, so hoping she is too busy pushing or holding her little boy to update


----------



## MadamRose

as me for i feel so lucky Chloe only waking up once or twice a night. Last night she only up once :D She is being a right little angel i wonder how long she will be this good for. Im up more that her, checking she is ok becuase of how little she gets up. Got another postnatal check tomorrow i wonder howthings will be going. not heard from health visitor yet


----------



## bumbleberry

Thanks for the updates on Wriggley Phillipa :) also sounds like things are going very well with chloe too :cloud9:

Congrats to all the new mums as there seems to be quite a few updates just from yesterday lol :happydance:

Stoneswife, hope things may have progressed naturally overnight if not, good luck with your induction today :hugs:

9 days overdue now and still no signs apart from the occasional BH, so is looking more likely to be induction on Sunday. Trying not to feel like my body has failed me at this point :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

your very welcome
and yes things are going amazingly with Chloe
hope she comes soon bumbleberry


----------



## juless

Congrats to even more new mommies!! Wow!! Good luck to all those about to be induced or getting ready for c-sections!! :D Don't feel bad if you have to be induced, it's not a choice you made but something that needs to be done for the baby's sake. You'll soon be holding your little one and it will be so worth it - no matter how they came out!

As for me, didn't end up going on a tractor ride, lol, but for the first time in... well, FOREVER DH and I dtd! Wooo! It actually didn't hurt and I enjoyed it, which shocked me since my internal exam last week just about killed me! Now I have a constant lower back ache and my muscles at the bottom of my bump are killing me!! I'm not sure what's going on. Also have a bit of a sinus headache but don't think that's related, hehe.. I have a doctor's appointment at 2 this afternoon and he said he'd be doing something with my cervix to help me get started if I haven't already. I'm not sure if he means a sweep or something else.  But he said last week he wanted to warn me about it since it will be more painful than the last one... I'm not looking forward to it... I'm also hoping my blood pressure is back to normal too.


----------



## trumpetbum

blkhairbeauty said:


> Just popping in from the november sparklers, I guess my little one is meant to be an october bumpkin! I will be having her sometime next week via c section

Welcome to October :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Alden Hugh born at 12:41a.m on the 20/10/2010 weighing 8lbs 13oz after a 2 hour 14 minute labour from first contraction to placenta being delivered [psychological not medically managed]. Unplanned Home birth but all going well :thumbup:


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: happy due date to meeeeee happy due date to meeeee :haha:#

Congrats all the new mummys so many posts now i cant keep up with names lol :) 

Phillipa so glad to hear youre both doing well and chloe is behaving for you and there was you saying she was going to be a lil monkey for keeping you waiting so long haha :winkwink:

So ive been on a walk today for the first time in ages tbh :blush: it wasnt that bad and now ive got back ive had a few quite painful tightnings :happydance: dont want to get my hopes up though as i dont actually know what a contraction feels like so :shrug: fingers crossed 

hope youre all well im off to bake some brownies now yuuuuum xx


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW twiglet congrats hun nice quick birth :) xxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats Twiglet. :)


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations Twiglet, look forward to reading your birth story :cloud9:

Happy due date Steffy :happydance: hope the brownies are yummy, my OH makes brownies every few weeks as his are lush and he is requested to by work all the time. So I've had my fair share during this pregnancy lol


----------



## juless

Happy due date Steffy and wow Twiglet - I can't wait to read your birth story!!

3 hours till my doctor's appointment! EEP!


----------



## Hann79

Twiglet said:


> Alden Hugh born at 12:41a.m on the 20/10/2010 weighing 8lbs 13oz after a 2 hour 14 minute labour from first contraction to placenta being delivered [psychological not medically managed]. Unplanned Home birth but all going well :thumbup:

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks ladies! :) here's the birth story! :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-quick-home-birth-alden-hugh.html#post7390721

Hope all of you overdue mummies and fed up mummies pop soon! :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

CaseyCakes what date did you have your baby?
Sorry for not catching up properly girls, I just don't have time!!

My milk came in last night and I had the worst night with Tristan, he wouldn't latch. I've expressed some today ( 2 ounces in 5 minutes!! :shock: ) and he's been feeding from the breast. He currently has jaundice so we have to feed him alot!


----------



## juless

Take your time brunettebimbo! I'm sure everyone understands!!

I just got back from my doctor's apppointment. My cervix is still high and not open, but soft and more elastic. He was stretching the opening of my cervix to try to get things going and OH MY GOSH it was so painful! Ever since my lower back has been KILLING me and my lower belly is really sore. He said I'd have bleeding/spotting and I just had a lot of mucusy spotting and there was a chunk of mucus which I'm hoping might be the start of me loosing my mucus plug! I really hope that what my doctor did will kickstart something! I'm definitely feeling lots right now..


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on the new babies! And wow Twiglet! What a fast labour! :shock:

Good luck ladies who will be having your babies soon! ;) I have one week until D-Day, feel like I'm so far behind everyone... :( But I'm getting there... slowly. :haha:

Nothing new, other than being achier and achier everyday it seems. My hips, butt, thighs...everything hurts. Hopefully it's a good sign! :shrug:
I keep hoping for this weekend to have something happen... but I have my doubts. My first baby was late so I bet this one will be too. :dohh:

BB - It was hard on me when my milk came in too (with Kyree), I was so engorged that it was hard getting baby to latch properly on my massive boobs. :shock:


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls :) 

BB -:hugs: take it easy 

So my pains from last night stopped :growlmad: suppose i better get used to it hadnt i lol so i am officially overdue :wacko: so boreeeeeeeed at the min i literally have nothing to do and my nesting instinct has gone compltley i feel so lazy 

Bumble the brownies were lush :haha:


----------



## Hann79

Steffyxx said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> BB -:hugs: take it easy
> 
> So my pains from last night stopped :growlmad: suppose i better get used to it hadnt i lol so i am officially overdue :wacko: so boreeeeeeeed at the min i literally have nothing to do and my nesting instinct has gone compltley i feel so lazy
> 
> Bumble the brownies were lush :haha:

So know what you mean about the nesting instinct going!! LOL, I just want to sleep today, but waiting for my midwife to come, but have no idea when she is turning up :nope: Hope baby comes for you today xxx


----------



## bumbleberry

My nesting instinct left me last week lol but I'm still full of cold so that may be a reason too, I just slept all afternoon yesterday. I keep thinking I should go on a nice long walk to help things along but I seriously do not have the energy :shrug:

Dont worry BB, everyone understands and you should take your time with LO :hugs:

Fingers crossed for those still waiting or overdue at the moment, sending out lots of positive vibes to all of us lol :thumbup:


----------



## mummyconfused

Yay being induced in one day!!! Im so scared and nervous!!!!! But exciting!! Have heard some scary stories about cervidil Grrrrr


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Girls! :)

I've started a parenting journal if anyone wants to follow it :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ettebimbos-parenting-journal.html#post7404975


----------



## juless

Can't believe my due date is tommorow! Tonight is a full moon too - let's hope it helps some of us along, hehe!


----------



## newmommy23

holy shiet I didn't prepare for this much pain lmao


----------



## MadamRose

BB the parenting jornal sounds good i think i might do one as well :thumbup:


----------



## Newt4

I had cervadil and its not that bad at all. The only thing is it made my contractions and little stronger and made me swell down there, peeing is also uncomfortable. It actually kick off labour rather nicely for me. Id prefer it over pitocin any day.


----------



## MadamRose

i did jump on the band wagon BB https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/443744-life-chloe-my-little-princess.html#post7406994


----------



## MommyKC

So I just got back from seeing the midwife, I'm measuring exactly where I should be and baby is perfect and healthy. :D So now the waiting game continues.

Tonight is a full moon so hopefully it will help some of us ladies who are stilling waiting! We can hope eh? :haha:

Either way, I have maximum 2 weeks today until baby will be here. If she doesn't come on her own (and I pray to god that she DOES), I will be induced November 5th. Seems so far away but it's not really, I'm just tired of waiting.
I have been patient this entire pregnancy, not rushing it or ANYTHING. But I'm done now, I want her here... I want to meet her. :(


----------



## juless

I feel exactly the same way MommyKC! Every time I see her little foot sticking up and I want to meet her even more! I wanna see that little foot!!


----------



## newmommy23

my water broke!


----------



## Hann79

newmommy23 said:


> my water broke!

:happydance::happydance:Best of luck!! xxxx


----------



## juless

YAY newmommy23!! Hope it goes well for ya! :D
Come oooon full moon! Bring on some more labor!! (preferably mine..hehe!)


----------



## aurora

Newt4 said:


> I had cervadil and its not that bad at all. The only thing is it made my contractions and little stronger and made me swell down there, peeing is also uncomfortable. It actually kick off labour rather nicely for me. Id prefer it over pitocin any day.

I haven't had time to do my birth story yet, but the cervadil CAN be nasty. It kicked off hyper stimulation with me and it was pretty scary! SO many things almost went very bad.


----------



## MommyKC

Yay Newmommy! :yipee: I'm a little jealous. :blush: Good luck!

This thread is so lonely lately. :(


----------



## CaseyCakes

brunettebimbo said:


> CaseyCakes what date did you have your baby?
> Sorry for not catching up properly girls, I just don't have time!!
> 
> My milk came in last night and I had the worst night with Tristan, he wouldn't latch. I've expressed some today ( 2 ounces in 5 minutes!! :shock: ) and he's been feeding from the breast. He currently has jaundice so we have to feed him alot!

I had Avery Oct 19th at 4:41pm after an 18hr labor.
Also my milk just came in in the middle of the night and I had a hard time with latching this morning. And oh do they hurt had OH pick up a cabbage today, hope it works.


----------



## juless

MommyKC said:


> Yay Newmommy! :yipee: I'm a little jealous. :blush: Good luck!
> 
> This thread is so lonely lately. :(


I know exactly what you mean! I used to wake up in the morning and have pages of posts to go through and enjoy while eating my breakfast.. now I'm lucky if there's a couple posts. :( Totally understandable though - just wish that there were more of us at the end of the month!


----------



## MommyKC

Oh it's completely understandable, and I'm so happy for the new Mommies. But I too wish there were more of us due at the end, there's so few of us left! :(
Almost feels like we're forgotten.


----------



## MommyKC

I'm having alot of pain around my cervix tonight, to the point I can't even walk sometimes. :shock: I can feel that Ali is right down there, nice and low... because it's everytime she moves, I get these strong, sharp pains.
But no contractions or anything. :nope: I have so many people I know who are positive tonight will be "the night" :haha: but I have a feeling my baby is going to prove them all wrong!


----------



## juless

That's funny! I was about to post the same thing about how Rose is moving a ton tonight and is causing me so many sharp pains in my cervix!! It takes my breath away! I am starting to get some period cramps too! Wouldn't it be funny if both of us start the night complaining about not having our babies yet and both go into labor? haha, that'd be great!


----------



## MommyKC

THAT would be fantastic! :haha:
Well, being a full moon... there's always a chance! My friend who used to work as a lab tech near the maternity ward said on full-moons, they would get 30-40 women in labour at the hospital (norm is only 10-15 :shock:)... so it's a possibility! And would be hilarious if we both did!
Though, I don't want to get my hopes up or expect anything, it will just be a big letdown if I do! :haha:


----------



## juless

Same here! I would love it - it'd be perfect as my MIL is coming down for a visit tommorow but I'm not getting my hopes up either. Still - good luck and I'm hoping the moon is on our side!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah and weekends are always a great time for me, since my hubby wouldn't have to take much time off work. :D
Well good luck to us both, hopefully we will get awoken tonight by contractions or some leaking waters! :haha: But don't want to jinx it or anything. ;)


----------



## bumbleberry

Good luck Newmommy :happydance:

I'm still here! 11 days overdue, induction is booked for tomorrow but had hoped things might have begun naturally but heyho. Does anyone know whether once they insert the gel they will let you go home or are you pretty much kept in and monitored until the end? :shrug:

Hope the full moon had some effect MommyKC and Juless :thumbup:


----------



## Newt4

They should let you go home. I was kept because of Anna's low weight and placenta problems but if your healthy than they let you go.


----------



## juless

Didn't wake up to labor unfortunately..  Did have a lot of brownish/pink discharge this morning though! I hope that's a good sign! I feel like I do right when my period is about to start.. the same kind of back pains and a bit crampy.


----------



## 2805

Hi!

Just to say I had my baby boy on Monday 18th via a emergency c section, long and painful back to back labour but oh my god he is so worth it!


----------



## juless

Congrats 2805!!!!! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry to update so late..but I had my little girl on Oct 15th :) She didn't want to wait for our appointment lol.

She's so amazing! Good luck to all you ladies :hugs:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65958_491121747773_633202773_6800484_1695100_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs892.snc4/72495_10150110902968572_507668571_7553170_4092857_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs448.ash2/72097_10150108712668572_507668571_7522043_3207974_n.jpg


----------



## angelpuss

Just a quick update to let you all know that Isaac William arrived safely at 5:58 on Wednesday 20/10/2010, weighing in at 6lb 12oz.:happydance::cloud9:

Birth story and pic's to follow.

Congratulations to all the other mummys and daddys whose October bumpkins have arrived safely:hugs:


----------



## juless

Congrats to the new mommies!! :D


----------



## newmommy23

just a pocket of water :cry: my little girl is torturing me


----------



## Hann79

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW MUMMIES!!! 

I'm terrified now, my c section will be in 61 hours and I'm really afraid now. Had 2 before but as both were emergencies I didn't have time to get scared, but this time is very different!! Spending tomorrow doing the last bits in the house and Monday probably just sh***ing myself.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies waiting!!

xxxx


----------



## juless

Try to think positive thoughts Hann! I hope it all goes uneventful and quickly for you and your baby! Can't wait to see pictures!! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats to the new Mommies! :cloud9:

Hann - Don't worry, I know it's scary but think of how exciting it is, to meet your baby soon! :)

Jules - the pinkish/brown discharge sounds promising! :thumbup: I never had any bleeding with my first until I was in labour, and bleeding/spotting only usually happens (unless it's a huge amount) when you're dilating... so something must be going on in there! ;)

Bumbleberry - it depends on the hospital and how far along you are (dilated/effaced) as far as letting you go home. I know some women who were kept at the hospital the entire time because they were already dilated, etc... and some women who weren't "ready" at all were allowed to go home for a bit. :shrug:

No labour for me last night, obviously. Still in alot of pain but no contractions. :( I hope nothing happens tonight as my MIL isn't going to be around and she's my babysitter for my firstborn (I have my mom too but I want my mom there for the birth). Anyway, the waiting continues!


----------



## MommyKC

Oh and Happy Due Date Jules! :)


----------



## honeybun

Lexi marie was born 21st at 10.59pm weighing 8lbs 2ozs with tonnes and hair :) xx


----------



## juless

So many babies!! Wow!! Congrats!!
MommyKC - thanks! I have to admit I'm glad to see you here today - was wondering all day if you'd gone into labor and I'd be left alone in here, hehe! Today I've been getting what I'm pretty sure are contractions! They have been really painful - bad lower back pain then moving around to my lower belly with tightness. They aren't regular at all though. I also am randomly getting period type cramps and VERY sharp stabs in my nether-regions and cervix. Sharp enough to make me yell out! The discharge stopped during the day, but then just now I had a period pain and went to the bathroom afterwards, there was some brownish/pink discharge again! I'm thinking it is dilating or something! Maaan, I hope something is happening! I also have much more energy today than usual! I'm feeling things I've never felt before so I'm thinking that's a good sign! Rose is moving today, but a bit less vigorously than she usually is. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up though, don't wanna be disappointed!
MommyKC - I hope you go into labor tommorow then, when you have someone to watch your little girl!


----------



## CymruEv

Just a quick update: My baby daughter Evie Leighton eventually arrived on 20/10/2010 @6.47pm 14 days late! She weighed 7lb 7.5oz and she's lush!! Birth story will follow!

Thanx to everyone who kept me sane while I was overdue and to those of you who are late - it really is sooo worth it!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Nathyrra

Just to quickly update as I'm being kept on my toes constantly! Baby Levi was born on 05/10/10 at 7.48am weighing 7lbs2oz

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10817.jpg

Most amazing feeling ever! I love being a mommy =)


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats ladies.


----------



## Hann79

juless said:


> Try to think positive thoughts Hann! I hope it all goes uneventful and quickly for you and your baby! Can't wait to see pictures!! :D

Thank you sweetie, I guess its just a lot of old memories from when I had my little girl and everything went wrong.
Typically my bloody mobile phone went for a bath today so running around sorting out a phone to have in hospital, can't believe my luck sometimes!! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on MORE babies ladies! :)

Jules - definitely sounds promising to me! :haha: What am I going to do if you have your baby? :shock: LOL Just kidding, I'm excited for you. But contractions definitely start in the back and work their way round to your belly, at least that's how they felt for me. Once they get more regular, you'll know it's show time. And the pinkish discharge is a good sign too! :D
Sounds like your body is preparing anyway!

I still have the same pain in my hips, lower belly, thighs, butt, etc... it's getting worse and worse but STILL no contractions. :dohh: I'm starting to get pretty bummed... not at the fact that she's isn't here yet (heck, I'm not even due yet!) but the fact that I seem to be getting more and more uncomfortable every day... and nothing is happening otherwise. :(

Fingers are crossed for both of us! For YOU tonight, and maybe me tomorrow??? :haha:


----------



## juless

Just spent a really nice evening with my MIL! :) Not getting a whole lot of cramping tonight, but I'm feeling a HUGE amount of pressure down below! I actually had a hard time going up the stairs - felt like a super heavy weight in between my legs and I had to have my legs wide apart to get up them! I feel like I can barely walk from the pressure and the cervix pains! Rose is not having her crazy movements either, just a few little kicks and things which is very unlike her for this time of night. Oh man, it'd be wonderful if I went into labor tonight! :D
I'm hoping tommorow is the day for you MommyKC!!


----------



## MommyKC

I'll send labour vibes your way Jules!!! :)

Ali is still very very active but I've been having alot of period-type pains tonight. Not reading into it but you never know. :shrug: Period cramps during pregnancy often indicate something is going on with the cervix so fingers crossed. But again, I'm NOT getting my hopes up! Could just be bathroom cramps too. :blush: 

Our bodies seem to play tricks on us constantly at this stage!!! :dohh:


----------



## juless

Yep for sure! Not going to get my hopes up but ya never know! Going to head to bed now.. just in case! Goodnight!


----------



## MommyKC

Good idea! Definitely get your rest while you can! ;)
I don't know why, but it seems that majority of women go into labour at night (I did, at midnight, with my first) so it's best to avoid late nights when you're close to being due... I learned that the hard way last time. I was out with friends, we were on our way home because we were exhausted and my labour started 5 minutes from pulling into our driveway. :dohh: So no rest for me!

This time, I've been going to bed in decent time and trying to nap everyday... just in case! ;)

Good luck!


----------



## Hann79

4 hours sleep and my baby is still in my tummy :nope: its driving me mad..... need to:sleep:


----------



## claire911

Congrats to all the new mummies!!! 

Good luck Hann :)

Think Tinker will be a November Sparkler but there's still time :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats to all the new mummy's :D


----------



## MrsO13

It's my due date today :happydance: cannot believe it's finally here :cloud9: still not much sign of anything happening, everynight am getting strong tightenings and pressure but so far it's amounted to nothing :nope: fingers crossed something happens soon, got the midwife again on Friday for a sweep if nothings happened and my inductions been booked for 4th November, but I am so hoping I don't get to that stage, I'm still hoping for an October bub :baby:

Congratulations to all the new mummys :happydance: :dust: to everyone still waiting for their babies. xx


----------



## juless

Nothing new to report... MIL is on her way back so unfortunately Rosalina didn't decide to make a timely appearance, lol! Ah well, she'll come when she's ready! I did have pinkish mucus during the night when I'd get up to use the bathroom so I definitely think something is starting to happen - just wish I knew an approximate of how long it will take to happen, hehe! Hope all goes well for those having babies today!!


----------



## beeehere

can finally announce Joe William Peter born 22/10/10 (boy)


----------



## MadamRose

congrats bee :D


----------



## Hann79

OMG tomorrow is my last day of being pregnant!! Gonna miss having a bump:haha: 

Congrats on the new babies!!
xxx


----------



## Kay0102

Yellow bump turned BLUE!

Baby Noah was born 20-10-10 at 22.28 weighing 8lb 9oz via emergency section

He was worth everything and settling in well :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on the new babies!!! 

Good luck tomorrow Hann, you'll do great! :)

I am starting to think my baby will be a November Sparkler too. :shrug: As much as I am hoping and praying she comes this week, I'm starting to have my doubts.
I am booked for a sweep on Friday with my MW too, at 40+1.... and then my induction will be booked November 5 or 6. I keep hoping she'll come in October since my first baby was a November baby (I want them to have seperate months, I know sounds silly) but they only come when they want!

Jules - sorry to hear you're still pregnant! Hopefully Rose will be here soon, I have a feeling she will be. ;)


----------



## Hann79

Kay0102 said:


> Yellow bump turned BLUE!
> 
> Baby Noah was born 20-10-10 at 22.28 weighing 8lb 9oz via emergency section
> 
> He was worth everything and settling in well :cloud9:

Congratulations hunni!! xxxxx


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> Congrats on the new babies!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Hann, you'll do great! :)
> 
> I am starting to think my baby will be a November Sparkler too. :shrug: As much as I am hoping and praying she comes this week, I'm starting to have my doubts.
> I am booked for a sweep on Friday with my MW too, at 40+1.... and then my induction will be booked November 5 or 6. I keep hoping she'll come in October since my first baby was a November baby (I want them to have seperate months, I know sounds silly) but they only come when they want!
> 
> Jules - sorry to hear you're still pregnant! Hopefully Rose will be here soon, I have a feeling she will be. ;)

Thanks sweetie, c section is tuesday but 1 whole day of being pregnant left!! :cry: There is still time for baby to be a bumpkin hun!! watch a scary film and it might make things move quicker xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm... I don't have any scary movies that really make me jump. :haha: I'm kind of immune to them? :rofl:

I've been drinking RLT though, and trying the nipples stimulation (as long as I can stand it)... and nothing so far! I'm so achey and sore... that physically, I don't feel like doing anything anymore. :nope: My motivation has gone buh-bye!

Good luck TUESDAY then. :) And enjoy being pregnant for the last day or so. :hugs: I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## juless

Congrats to more new mommies!! :D
MommyKC - I have a feeling she might be here soon too... but I'm feeling super down in the dumps today about it. Geez, only one day overdue and I'm already being so impatient! I think some icecream might help...

Getting some periody cramps - woot! Never thought I'd be happy to feel those!


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - I know the feeling. I've been feeling really down today too. :( And I'm not even due yet! :dohh:
But when I had a bath today, I just sat there... staring at the water. I didn't want to move or do anything, I could have just sat in there all day. It's frustrating and disheartening.. just waiting and waiting for something to happen, never knowing when it will! :wacko:

I had period cramps last night for a few hours but nothing tonight. :(


----------



## newmommy23

Yeah I'm only 39 weeks and I'm super depressed too. Dr keeps getting my damn hopes up =/


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah that makes it worse, when they give you hope. 
My midwife hasn't checked me at ALL down there, since I don't want to know and it never means anything anyway. I'd be afraid she'd tell me I'm 3cm or something, fully effaced... and I would get all excited and have nothing happening. I'm having a sweep on Friday though so I will find out then. :shrug: 

But it's hard, no matter how much I try, NOT to get my hopes up... every little ache or pain, or when my BH contractions get more painful or regular... I keep hoping they will turn into real contractions... and when they don't, it's hard not to feel let down. :(

Come ON babies!!!! Stop teasing Mommy!


----------



## juless

Yep, it's definitely disheartening when you think "Is this it?" only to have nothing keep happening.. :( Tonight I got sick (not the vomit.. the um.. other end? TMI, sorry!) which might be clearing out starting? Who knows? I just feel really weird and out of it tonight.. not sure why.


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I've been having more and more bathroom trips lately. And it's weird because I've had them in the morning and sometimes even at night (which NEVER happens!)... but again, this has been happening the last week or so, so I'm tired of reading into things.
I feel kind of weird tonight too, but mostly just because I feel bummed out. :( I don't know why because I shouldn't, like I said I'm not even due yet... but I just feel like it's never going to happen... which is silly. :dohh: Stupid hormones.


----------



## newmommy23

yeah I'm nearly 4cm and 80% effaced, 100% engaged. she was so convinced LO was coming this week....guess not. =/ I've had all the signs, the contractions...just no baby. I'm getting so depressed


----------



## MommyKC

:hugs: That does sound discouraging. :shock:

Baby just doesn't want to come out!


----------



## juless

I feel kinda light-headed and just wonky or something - can't describe it, hehe! Feel like I need to go to bed super early, I think I will! Hope both you guys don't have to wait too long for your babies! It feels so close but so far at the same time!

*edit* Just got "sick" again... now feeling really sick, like I'm gonna barf. I hope I don't have a virus or anything!!


----------



## MommyKC

Ugh, Jules that sucks. :wacko: But it could be a good sign, I'm pretty sure I remember several gals on here getting sick shortly before their labours started??? :shrug:
Hopefully you're not sick with a stomach bug or anything though, fingers crossed anyway!

Well, I knew the end stage would take forever... it felt like a lifetime last time I was pregnant... but in the grand scheme of things, we've waited 39-40 weeks to get HERE, waiting another few days or a week isn't going to kill us! :haha:


----------



## aurora

Heres my birth story for those who wanted to see it! Definitely worth a read if you're thinking about induction.
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/445273-autumns-beautiful-life.html#post7435743


----------



## Hann79

MommyKC said:


> Hmmm... I don't have any scary movies that really make me jump. :haha: I'm kind of immune to them? :rofl:
> 
> I've been drinking RLT though, and trying the nipples stimulation (as long as I can stand it)... and nothing so far! I'm so achey and sore... that physically, I don't feel like doing anything anymore. :nope: My motivation has gone buh-bye!
> 
> Good luck TUESDAY then. :) And enjoy being pregnant for the last day or so. :hugs: I can't wait to hear all about it!

Thanks hunni.... OMG all movies that are even mildly scary, terrify the crap out of me lol xxxx


----------



## juless

I can't believe how sick I felt last night! I was close to vomiting all night, super naseaus too.. I'm feeling a bit better now but still not the greatest. I wonder if it is a sign? All the pregnancy books say you can get sick and feel flu-like symptoms right before labor so let's see what happens today! It would be great! Though I do have a few things to get done tonight after work... lol
Hope all the other waiting October mommies are doing good today!


----------



## claire911

Due date tomorrow and still preggers! Saw midwife this morning and Tinker is so low now that she could hardly feel his head, honestly I hope he hasn't got lost :haha: Anyway I've to go back nxt Mon for a sweep. Can the girls who are having sweeps report back and let me know what they're like? Obviously hoping that does the trick as induction scares me more than labour, lol!!!

Baby making is a slow old business!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on much, my days and nights blend into one and I've been so busy! It's just taken me 20 minutes to update this thread :rofl: Congrats to all the new Mummy's! :mrgreen:

I am loving being a Mummy :)


----------



## newmommy23

I found my sweep uncomfortable but not painful. made me cramp a lot after


----------



## newmommy23

oh and blood came out lol


----------



## MadamRose

Hope sweep helps. 

And congrats to all new mommies


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone heard from Em?


----------



## MadamRose

No one has BB i got a thread in teen parenting and no one has. I think people are quite worried nothing on facebook or here :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep checking Facebook, I'm so worried about her, do you have her number?


----------



## MadamRose

yes but last i knew her phone was in for repair so she didny have a phone :( 
im really worried 2 she was my bump buddie and eden was due same day as chloe


----------



## MommyKC

I really hope Em is okay. :( Hopefully she's just too busy with Edie to update us.

Jules - Feeling sick and nauseaous can definitely be a good sign. :thumbup: They say when you're close to labour, our hormones go wild and this can give us a big rush of them making us feel sick. Fingers crossed for you!

Claire - When I had a sweep done with my daughter, I didn't find it bad. Basically just made me feel crampy, similar to period pains. Bring a pad with you because you will probably spot/bleed a little afterwards. They are only painful if they're done when you aren't dilated or effaced at all, but most midwives won't do them unless you're one or the other. I'm having one done this Friday if I make it there... seriously, don't be afraid of them. They aren't bad at all. :hugs:

3 days until I'm due, and still no signs at all!!!! :sulk:


----------



## juless

Some people don't have any signs then kablammo! LABOR! I hope that happens for you soon MommyKC! :D I'm getting some cramping today and bad back pains, also looots of cervix pains! I'm heading into town after work (yep, I'm still working.. but it's just looking after my disabled aunt for my mom so lots of time to put my feet up!) to do some last minute things before Rose arrives. I'm hoping the walking around helps things to get going more!


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I know lots of women who had no signs at all, and then labour started. :shrug: So you never know, I am hopeful in a way, but also hopeless in another way. :( I feel like she's never going to come, even though I know better...:haha: I'm just getting more and more impatient. Either way, only 11 days TOPS until induction... but I soooo want to avoid that. :wacko:

I walked around a bunch today, went to the mall with my mom and walked around like 3 times... and still nothing other than my hips are even sorer than usual. :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> I really hope Em is okay. :( Hopefully she's just too busy with Edie to update us.

I was hoping that too kate. just been on my facebook to see if she had updated and im no longer on her friends and she doesnt come up in the search :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, how odd :shrug: 

If it helps ladies I had NO signs before my labour began...and my first contraction I wasn't even sure if this was it :haha: 2 hours later I was holding my beautiful son :) :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no me neither Phillippa :(

Jules I stared throwing up the week before I had Tristan :)


----------



## juless

I hope it means it will be soon! :D
I had lots of lower back pain during the night.. no fun.. Before bed last night I had a sudden urge to do the dishes and tidy/organize the kitchen. So I was up cleaning at 11:30 at night - nesting much? hehe I was annoyed that my husband was sleeping and I couldn't vacuum and mop too. Going to today, after I eat a ton of food cause I'm starving!!


----------



## angelpuss

Twiglet said:


> If it helps ladies I had NO signs before my labour began...and my first contraction I wasn't even sure if this was it :haha: 2 hours later I was holding my beautiful son :) :thumbup:

I didn't have any signs either until I was woken up by a contraction and then the start of my waters breaking!!

Although, I wasn't quite as quick as you Twiglet...I had to wait 5 hours before I could hold my gorgeous little boy :happydance:


----------



## Hann79

Felicity Annabell was born at 9.56am weighing 7lb 13Ozs. Totally beautiful and totally in love with her already. Xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Oh no I can't search Em either. :( Gosh I hope everything is okay!!!! :wacko:

Well, still no signs... I'm hoping no signs is a good sign? :haha: Although I am getting more and more pain everyday... so you never know! :shrug: I never had any real signs with Kyree either, other than some of my mucous plug falling out... and I went into labour on my own. So fingers crossed!!!

I am not sleeping well at all anymore. I'm exhausted but I just lay in bed at night, waiting and waiting. :dohh: And on top of being uncomfortable... I just don't sleep. It sucks because I NEED to sleep while I still can, and then I end up being exhausted all day and taking a nap in the afternoon while my daughter naps. My schedule is just messed right up and Im sooo tired. :sleep: I wish I could sleep before I REALLY can't sleep, ever.


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Hann!!!! :yipee: How amazing! :)


----------



## Serenity81

Aww, huge congratulations Hann :hugs: xx


----------



## claire911

Congrats Hann79 :) 

Its reassuring to hear from the other ladies who have had no signs before their contractions started :thumbup:

And thanks for sharing sweep stories, keep them coming for me!!

Due date is today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juless

Congrats Hann!!!!
Happy due date claire911!!!!
MommyKC - hope you can get a good night's sleep soon! I know how you feel.. I wake up feeling less rested than when I went to bed usually!
I'm feeling pretty crampy today! My sister is coming down today with my nephew to take over for me looking after my aunt once the baby arrives. I'm really glad because it's a weight off of my mind! I really feel like I could go into labor at any minute. I just this odd feeling or something. I'm sure I'm completely wrong though and will still be pregnant this time next week, lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG has anyone received a private mail from Em? I'm so shocked :(


----------



## Twiglet

:nope: I'm personally rather disgusted...sorry to all who knew her :nope:

I had 5 sweeps with Caitlyn btw, none of them hurt, they were uncomfy and I bled after each one! My last one worked but I was having irregular contractions then anyway. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok so you all know...some of you don't have her as a "friend" :growlmad: on Facebook.

This is the message we received - 

_*"I&#8217;m sorry.
That&#8217;s the only thing I can think to say to even try and make it a little better.

But I know that won&#8217;t help in the slightest.
It&#8217;ll just maybe show you that I regret doing what I did.
There&#8217;s nothing I can say to justify it. I could say that it&#8217;s because of my life. And all the things that went wrong.
I could say it&#8217;s because I was told there was a small chance I could conceive; and that caused me to become baby obsessed. I could tell you my parents split up and remarried, over and over again. And that this past year my life has been turned upside down.
I could tell you that I was on another site. And I got really close to people who I spoke to everyday for a year. And it turns out they&#8217;re not who they say they are. And it hurt.
I would tell you that I just wanted other people to know how I felt, so I hurt them in the exact same way.
I could say that I wanted to be pregnant so bad, that maybe if I imagined it, or hoped enough, it would happen.
They&#8217;re ALL just excuses.
You can&#8217;t justify something like this.
I joined the site in April when I first thought I was pregnant. I just looked around at first and by my calculations I should&#8217;ve been about 10 weeks along. I didn&#8217;t know for sure if I was pregnant, but I was positive.. the rules said only girls who were pregnant could post. So I said I was.
I took a test a few weeks after and when it came back negative, I guess I just didn&#8217;t know how do say I wasn&#8217;t. I talked to you girls and you were so nice and all the while I had this nagging voice in the back of my head saying &#8220;how am I going to get out of this?&#8221;.
The truth is that I didn&#8217;t really want to. I became the person who I wished I could be. It was like a fantasy life. I know that most of you didn&#8217;t wish this to happen. And that you would warn girls NOT to be in your situations by choice. But that was the only thing I wanted.
I became the person that I wanted to be; his girl who had a happy life and was expecting a daughter and had a loving boyfriend. This life became better than my real one. And that is why I couldn&#8217;t let go.
And when I talked to you girls, I felt like I was really her. It was an escape from my real life.
Yes, I&#8217;m sick in the head. I&#8217;m pathetic and disgusting and what I did isn&#8217;t even wrong, it&#8217;s so much more beyond that.
And I know that explaining this won&#8217;t make it better, and I&#8217;m sure over half of you have stopped reading and are either happy you were right or are lost for words.
I guess this is selfish and more for my own peace of mind. I just wanted you to know that I didn&#8217;t set out to intentionally hurt anyone. And this escalated into something I never wanted or expected it to.
And the sane and normal thing to do would have been to just say I think I&#8217;m pregnant. And then when I found out to say it was negative.
Every time I came on, I felt sick. And guilty. And I deserve that. It became like a gambling problem. A bad habit.
I know some of you may think this is all a lie to get attention or sympathy or to get me off the hook. I don&#8217;t deserve forgiveness or understanding.
I&#8217;m selfish and horrible and all the other words I can think of. And I&#8217;m so sorry to everyone I&#8217;ve hurt.
The best word I can think of is coward.
I&#8217;m sorry I led you all on to believe I was someone I wasn&#8217;t.
And that it went on for so long.
I&#8217;m sorry for the pain I&#8217;ve caused to all of you who kept believing me and who wanted to keep giving me the benefit of the doubt. And to those who stood up for me even though others were against you.
I&#8217;m sorry I took the time out of your lives and to whoever I spoke to for taking up theirs.
As for the pictures; my mum told me once that I looked so fat, I could be 6 months pregnant. So when I thought about it, all I had to do was take a few pictures.. and I could be this girl.
I don&#8217;t have a boyfriend. I guess that was another aspect of this life I wanted. I didn&#8217;t want to be the girl who got pregnant the first time she did it with a randomer at a party. It seemed easier to lie.
I&#8217;m sick. I know.
I am 17. And I am a girl.
My name is not Emeline, but I never go by my real name online.. at least at first.
I&#8217;m just trying to make sure I don&#8217;t leave anything unanswered for those still reading.
I&#8217;m just sorry.
I wish there was more I could say or do to make it better.
But I don&#8217;t believe there is.
Except me disappearing out of your lives.
So I&#8217;m sorry.
This was more for me than for you, obviously.
I&#8217;m sure most of you would have been happy not to read this.
I just hope this doesn&#8217;t make you doubt other newcomers. Most aren&#8217;t sick in the head and are looking for honest advice, and someone to be there for them when the rest of the world isn&#8217;t.
I&#8217;m a faker. And I am truly sorry.
I hope you all have amazing and happy and successful lives. And that you know how much of a gift you&#8217;re children are.
You&#8217;re amazing all of you. And I wish I could have gotten to know you as the real me.
I wish this could make it all better.
That&#8217;s all I could think to say.


I didn&#8217;t send this to Jade. I don&#8217;t want to ruin what should be the best day of her life.
So whoever wants to tell her, go ahead.
For whatever it&#8217;s worth, I&#8217;m sorry. "*_

I have reported her to admin. :(

PLEASE don't turn this into a hate thread, I do not want this thread locking because of her, I just thought you all had a right to know.


----------



## MrsO13

:o that's really shocking and kinda scary. I haven't posted loads on here but I did keep up with her story and updates etc. 
Anyway on a happier note congrats to all the new mummys and good luck to anyone in or about to be in labour. 
I'm now 2 days overdue and getting more frustrated by the minute lol am getting some cramps and tightenings but nothing definate :-( just can't wait now till he comes


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry for not updating sooner.....

Sophia Jasmine was born at 12.17pm on Monday 18 October weighing 8lbs 6.5oz. Despite the lack of sleep and sore boobs we're doing really well and i'm loving every minute of getting to know our gorgeous new baby girl.

Congrats to all the other new mommies and good luck to those of you still yet to meet your bundles of joy.

Charlie xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

what happened with em? i used to chat to her a bit in teen parenting and wondered where she had got too. seen a few people mention her. hope everything is okay.

congrats to everyone whos had their babies and :dust: to those waiting! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Oh...my...god. :shock: I am speechless about Em. Wow. :shock: :shock: :shock:

Congrats to the new Mommies. :cloud9:


----------



## Soos

i dont want to upset you ladies, so no details from me, but i gave birth to my sweet son on october 24, he passed away during very complicated but quick labor. we're staying strong and i think i'm coping well. DH was with us the whole time, i dont know what i'd do without him. didn't want to upset you all but at the same time didn't want to disappear without any information either. 
i'm accepting whatever God sends to me and we will TTC in a year or so hopefully. 

good luck to all of you xx


----------



## MommyKC

Soos... I am so sorry. :cry: I'm sure your little boy is in a better place, and I hope you continue to find the strength you need to get through this. :hugs:


----------



## Soos

MommyKC said:


> Soos... I am so sorry. :cry: I'm sure your little boy is in a better place, and I hope you continue to find the strength you need to get through this. :hugs:

thank you hun, everything happens for a reason, if God decided to take my boy to Heaven this early there must be a reason for that too, who knows what would happen to him if he stayed. everything is going to be just fine, i know it!


----------



## Serenity81

BeanieBaby said:


> Sorry for not updating sooner.....
> 
> Sophia Jasmine was born at 12.17pm on Monday 18 October weighing 8lbs 6.5oz. Despite the lack of sleep and sore boobs we're doing really well and i'm loving every minute of getting to know our gorgeous new baby girl.
> 
> Congrats to all the other new mommies and good luck to those of you still yet to meet your bundles of joy.
> 
> Charlie xxx

Aww huge congratulations Charlie, that's absolutely fantastic, well done :happydance: xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Soos said:


> i dont want to upset you ladies, so no details from me, but i gave birth to my sweet son on october 24, he passed away during very complicated but quick labor. we're staying strong and i think i'm coping well. DH was with us the whole time, i dont know what i'd do without him. didn't want to upset you all but at the same time didn't want to disappear without any information either.
> i'm accepting whatever God sends to me and we will TTC in a year or so hopefully.
> 
> good luck to all of you xx

I am so so sorry :cry: :cry: I don't know what else to say but my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsO13

Soos - I am so sorry for your loss :( Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.

xx


----------



## juless

Soos - I am so sorry for your loss. You are obviously an incredibly strong woman and you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts.

Congrats to the new mommies! I am glad to hear things are going well for you! As for Em.. I think it's so sad.. I really hope no one has been hurt to badly through it all.

I am still pregnant, but feeling kinda.. leaky? Know what I mean? Lots of tightenings too and I'm super tired. My MIL bought us a lovely rocking chair today too so I'm going to go help put it together and rest in it a while. 

What a sad day for the October Bumpkins.. :( I'm glad there is news of some new babies to cheer us all up!


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - I agree, this is such a sad day for the October gals. :( I cannot imagine.

I am shocked by Em, seriously. :shock: I cannot get over the lengths she went to in order to pull that off. Crazy. 

And I'm not sure what you mean by leaky? :haha: Lots of discharge you mean? I still have no signs at all.... I keep debating on going out and buying a huge caesar salad and eating it... because that's what I did the night I went into labour with my first baby. I keep reading lots of garlic can induce you (obviously you have to be ready to go anyway) so I am thinking of doing that. I won't smell too great but I don't care! :rofl:
Fingers crossed for you Jules!


----------



## Wriggley

I had my baby boy :happydance::happydance::happydance: Zacoiya on 21st october 2010 at 5:13 pm weighing 6lb 5oz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats again hun!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:
Lucky bum, going early!!! :haha: And I'm still waiting!!!!
Enjoy all the cuddles! :cloud9:


----------



## Wriggley

ooohhhh :(:( sorry for your loss soos :(:(:(


----------



## Serenity81

Wriggley said:


> I had my baby boy :happydance::happydance::happydance: Zacoiya on 21st october 2010 at 5:13 pm weighing 6lb 5oz :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, and what a really beautiful name xx


----------



## juless

Congrats Wriggley!!
Ya, I'm thinking it's just a lot more discharge.. I would know if my waters were leaking, right? I am STARVING tonight too - I just can't get enough food! I hope that salad works for ya MommyKC! I just ate a ton of lasagna but I think I could eat a large ceasar salad myself right now!


----------



## AriannasMama

Put a pad on, when my waters broke it was a slow leak and I wasn't sure what it was so I put a pad on to see its color and see what it smelled like, lol. They say if its your waters it wont leak as much when you stand up cause the baby's head is acting as a cork, but when your laying down more comes out.


----------



## claire911

Oh Soos I'm so so sorry :hugs: I wish u and ur OH all the best for TTC in the future :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah if your water breaks, even if it's a trickle, it will keep coming out. My midwife said if you're not sure, try laying down for an hour with a dark towel under you and a small puddle should form underneath your bottom. It tends to leak more when you're laying down. But it's also very common to have more watery discharge at the end of pregnancy, I know I have! :dohh:

So I ate my huge caesar salad... now we'll see if it works... I doubt it though! :haha: But this garlic aftertaste is grossing me out. :wacko:


----------



## newmommy23

congrats to the new mommas.

still no baby here.


I am so sorry sos and good luck...take care of yourself...


----------



## Hann79

Soos said:


> i dont want to upset you ladies, so no details from me, but i gave birth to my sweet son on october 24, he passed away during very complicated but quick labor. we're staying strong and i think i'm coping well. DH was with us the whole time, i dont know what i'd do without him. didn't want to upset you all but at the same time didn't want to disappear without any information either.
> i'm accepting whatever God sends to me and we will TTC in a year or so hopefully.
> 
> good luck to all of you xx

I am so so sorry Hun, I don't know what to say. All my love Hannah xxxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Just to let you all know i had lewis on the 24th october 8lbs 1 oz by emergency section after 26 hours of labour lol still recovering and just got out of the hospital but were both doing well and hes TOTALLY worth it :) !! good luck to all those still waiting xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats to all the new Mummy's. :D

Soos I am so so sorry, I can't begin to imagine how you feel, my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

I've removed Em from Facebook, I don't trust her with pictures of my son :(


----------



## angelpuss

Soos...so sorry for your sad news. Hang in there hun and just take it one day at time:hugs:

Congratulations to all the new mummies - really love the name that you chose Wriggley:thumbup:

Good luck and lots and lots of :dust: for those of you still waiting.

My waters broke with just a trickle at first, and I wasn't really sure if it was my waters or just watery discharge. I think I was about 30-40 minutes getting stuff together at home before we rang the hospital and went in. My waters broke fully, on cue as we pulled up at the delivery suite in the car, and continued to flow as we were stood outside waiting to get in!!!:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My waters didn't go, my mucus plug didn't go or anything until I was in labour! :lol: My waters even had to be broken!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Soos, so very sorry for your loss :( Sending you healing vibes :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the Em stuff.I didn't know her, but I know you all were very close.
I've heard way too much about stuff like this happening. Very sad :(

Hope all you soon-to-be-mommies are doing well xx


----------



## juless

It wasn't my waters, sigh.. Ah well, maybe today will be the day? hehe I am feeling so completely exhausted! Went to be last night at 8:30, tossed and turned all night. I started getting a headache last night and still have it. Luckily it's not a terrible headache, it's more of a nagging one that's annoying. I hope it's just my body reacting to a hormone change right before labor? Lol, I read "labor" into everything now!


----------



## newmommy23

:dust: 
stupid false water alarms. so disappointing. 
I thought I might be FINALLY going into the next stage of labor last night, but it seems to have disappeared on me.
then I fell asleep and had a DREAM about being sent home from the hospital. Lol I'm doomed.


----------



## juless

Ah, even dreaming about it! That's no fun! I've had a few dreams about going into labor, so it's disappointing when I wake up and nope, nothing.  
I'm so irritable right now! I can imagine I'm no fun to be around! Plus my sister and nephew are here. He's almost one and at the stage where he has to pull everything down and grab it all and as much as I love him I just don't have the energy or patience at the moment! I give so much credit to women who have little ones and are pregnant, I can't imagine how you do it!
Also - CONGRATS STEFFY!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!! :D


----------



## starsunshine

Soos - so sorry for your loss, that must be aweful.

Congratulations to all the new mummy's & lots of:dust:to those that need it.


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG has anyone received a private mail from Em? I'm so shocked :(

Ive only just got on the computer came on facebook before coming on her and im actually really shocked and numb to the whole thing. She was having a convo with me on facebook the other day about being disgusted about another teen who had made loads of things up and she has been doing it.
Im scared she has actually seen pics of Chloe and her scan pics. 
Does any one know if anything is happening about it?

Congrats to all the new mommies

Soos im so sorry fo your loss you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

Need to change my username - as i am now a daddy!!

Supposed to come Oct 28th, but my little man arrived 11 days early.

Fynton was born 17/10/2010 after 8 hours with just gas and air, weighing in at 7lb 11oz

He is perfect in every way. The sleepless nights however..............:coffee:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Soos i'm so so sorry to hear about your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. Best wishes for the future.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

So you aint all wondering who i am. I used to be Due#1-2010 but now ive had Chloe is doesnt work so i got it changed


----------



## Steffyxx

soos - so sorry hun you and youre family are in my prayers xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just noticed you changed your name but I knew it was you before I realised :lol: Must be the way you type!

I reported Em to admin and Facebook......not sure what will happen though.


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I just noticed you changed your name but I knew it was you before I realised :lol: Must be the way you type!
> 
> I reported Em to admin and Facebook......not sure what will happen though.

Hopefully something will happen. 
Why how do i type?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just mean you know when someone writes you can tell it's them?


----------



## MadamRose

yes i know what you mean. prob all my spelling mistakes :haha:


----------



## Serenity81

Huge congratulations Steffy and gonnabeadaddy :flower: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats to the new mommies (and daddies!) :cloud9:

BB - I reported Em on facebook as well... and removed her from my friends list on here and FB. So weird. :wacko:

Anyway, I actually slept decent last night! For a change! :haha: I can't believe I'm due TOMORROW already! :dohh: And still no signs of Ali coming out! Stubborn little bum, just like her sister... don't know why, I have a feeling this weekend might be IT... but I'm not getting my hopes up AT ALL!!! :nope:
I keep dreaming about going into labour too... it's such a tease!!! :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

:shock: due tomorrow kate didnt realise it was tomorrow you were saying how behind some of us you were due now its here tomorrow


----------



## MommyKC

I know... I cannot believe the big day is tomorrow already! Although, as I'm sure you know... they quite often like to keep us waiting even longer!!! ;)

I read the other day that 25% of babies come early, 5% come on their due date and 70% are late... so I might as well throw in the towel now and assume she'll be AFTER tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes but still you know you dont have long at all left :D hopefully she will be a good girl and come in october :D 
Gosh i know i cant beleive chloe kept me waiting 6days extra the monkey,1st time ever in the family :haha: but she was worth the wait. wish it would slwo down now though


----------



## MommyKC

Well I have MAXIMUM 9 days to go... I will be induced next Friday if she's not here by then. But I really want to avoid that. :(

October would be nice! I already have a November baby so .... I'm hoping October!
Kyree kept me waiting 5 days so I'm expecting the same this time! But part of me keeps holding onto that hope that she'll come soon regardless!
They are totally worth the wait... and time does go so fast once they're born!!! Enjoy it, she'll be a toddler before you know it!!!! Trust me!


----------



## MadamRose

Well hopefully she will come a few days ealier than kyree and be an october baby. Would you like a haloween baby? Yes i would be nice if they oth had their own month of birth.

Yes i know i just wish she could stay like this forever, no matter how tyring it is i love her being so little and dont want her to grow up :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

I didn't want a halloween baby originally because I thought it wouldn't be fair for her... to always have her birthday on a holiday like that. But now, I think it would be okay... as a teenager it would be fun, for theme parties and what not eh?
I want them to have their own birthday months... sounds silly, but I do! :haha: And the further apart they are, the better!!! I don't want their birthdays too close.

I keep saying that about Kyree (wanting her to stay the way she is) but they grow soo fast. It's sad and scary to imagine her as a teenager, since she's still my little sweetheart right now who likes hugs and kisses from Mommy... and she actually WANTS to be with us (DH and I) all the time! It will break my heart when she doesn't want us all the time anymore! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes for a teenager it would be really nice to have theamed birthdays if she came on the 31st. Yes i know what you mean about them not wanting ot be in the same month even though a few days doesnt make much of a diffrence. My DH's cousin has her birthday on halloween she is 14 this year and doesnt seem to mind it at all :D

Yes thats what i dread i just dont want her to grow old. People keep saying she will be x age before you know it and im like well i dont want her to be shes my little baby ect. I know i will have more children but still dont want her to grow up


----------



## newmommy23

I think having halloween for a birthday would be perfect. It's Molly's due date, wonder if she'll be the 5% that comes on spot lol


----------



## juless

Feeling some pretty strong cramping tonight! We rented "The Girl Who Played With Fire" so hoping that afterwards, maybe something will start, hehe, doubt it but I've gotta have hope!


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - Well this is my last baby, so once this one grows up... that's it. :shock: So I am making sure I enjoy every minute of it, and every age... because they will be grown up before I know it! :( And when they are older, that means I'm older too! :dohh: NOT fun! :nope:

NewMommy... maybe Molly will arrive on Halloween??? But havent you been in early labour for like a week now? :haha: You poor girl!

Jules - Good luck! I hope something happens for you soon!!!!


----------



## claire911

I think Halloween would be a cool birthday but I love all things scary...just not childbirth :haha: If not Halloween then I'm looking at November 5th, firework night, if they let me go that overdue!!!!

Still not sleeping very well. Hope I get a couple of good nights before Tinker shows up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow 25% are early? That's quite a lot!

Had my little man weighed today, my boobie juice is doing it's job :) He's gained 7oz since birth but 8oz in the last 5 days! :D He now weighs 6lb 14oz!


----------



## juless

Well, I woke up at 1am with some really strong pains coming in waves. Period cramping and lower back pains. Was thinking it could be it, but decided to go back to bed. I thought, if I can sleep for a while I need to! Plus if they become real contractions, they'll wake me up. I feel asleep and had the best sleep I've had in a long time! I am still having a lot of tightening in my lower bump and period cramping, so I'm hoping it'll happen soon! I'm just really uncomfortable and getting lots of pains. We'll see! I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon so I'm interested to hear if I'm getting anywhere! Hope all you ladies had a good night!


----------



## krissy1984

Hi everyone, hope all are well and congratulations on the babies born :flower:

Just to update I had my beautiful baby boy Kellan on 12th after a 3 day labour, episiotomy and losing 1100ml of blood, I am so in love and so happy and would go through it all again :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is holding their babies very soon :thumbup:

xx


----------



## starsunshine

Congratulations Krissy & Juless - that sounds very promising. The night before I was induced I had cramping about every 7-8 mins that woke me up & I was 3cm when I went in to be induced. Hopefully it's your turn soon.


----------



## newmommy23

yep I'm on day 7 now....=/ her due date is halloween...so 5% maybe she'll come


----------



## StonesWife

Well girls I had my little girl, Athena Raine, on Friday Oct. 22. It was a pretty rough labor... 38 hours of labor and then and emergency c-section. She was SOOOO worth all the pain though. I'll try and get my birth story up today and get into the October bumpkins parents thread soon. Have been soooooo busy!

Hope all you girls are doing well. 

Hang in the over due girls, it'll be all over soon!

Good luck to those ladies feelings something start, Lots of labor dust to you!

Can't wait to see us all on the other side!!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats new mommies!!!! :cloud9:
Good luck today Jules! :D

So it's my due date today, still no baby!!! But I'm hanging in there... November 5th is induction day so no more than a week as of tomorrow... but I keep hoping for this weekend!


----------



## juless

Just got back from the doctor and I still haven't dilated. He said that really doesn't mean anything though as my cervix is very soft and if I start getting real contractions I could dilate quickly. The plan is I go in on Sunday and Monday mornings for the gel and if that doesn't work I'll be induced Tuesday! I kinda have a feeling this girl will arrive on her own though, at least I really hope so!
Since I came home I've been getting very strong pressure/pain down low which goes into my butt and to my back. They are strong enough to make me have to stop walking and concentrate on them and are very painful. My bump goes rock hard during them too. They are happening very frequently right now! It's annoying though because I have no idea if these would be considered contractions or just cramping from the cervix exam.. he did try to stretch it again though so maybe that set something off? All I know is last week I just had some cramping, nothing like this! How do you know if it's contractions or something else? I'm going to have no idea when to go to the hospital when I am in true labor..


----------



## CaseyCakes

juless said:


> Just got back from the doctor and I still haven't dilated. He said that really doesn't mean anything though as my cervix is very soft and if I start getting real contractions I could dilate quickly. The plan is I go in on Sunday and Monday mornings for the gel and if that doesn't work I'll be induced Tuesday! I kinda have a feeling this girl will arrive on her own though, at least I really hope so!
> Since I came home I've been getting very strong pressure/pain down low which goes into my butt and to my back. They are strong enough to make me have to stop walking and concentrate on them and are very painful. My bump goes rock hard during them too. They are happening very frequently right now! It's annoying though because I have no idea if these would be considered contractions or just cramping from the cervix exam.. he did try to stretch it again though so maybe that set something off? All I know is last week I just had some cramping, nothing like this! How do you know if it's contractions or something else? I'm going to have no idea when to go to the hospital when I am in true labor..

When I went to the doctor he stretched my cervix and I started getting those pains you were talking about and later that night I went to the hospital with contraction, hope everything goes your, crossing our fingers for new babies!


----------



## CaseyCakes

sorry I double posted


----------



## juless

Thanks! I hope so too! I'm still getting the tightening/pains, but not quite as frequent now. I hope I wake up tonight to something! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Jules - I had some cramping after my sweep too with my first daughter but it didn't last. When real contractions started for me, I KNEW right away. They were completely different from BH contractions or period-like pain. You will know, trust me. ;) They will be regular, and they will STAY regular... no matter what you do (lay down, walk, have a bath, etc). And they will be consistent... like coming every 6 minutes or so, and they have to last at least 45-60 seconds each contraction, otherwise they aren't strong enough to actually dilate you. ;) Feeling-wise, it's hard to remember what they actually felt like (since they say technically you cannot remember physical pain :shrug:) but from what I do remember, they felt like really tense, strong heat that had this pain with it, starting in my back, going around my hips and belly. That's how it felt for me anyway. 

Good luck!!! :D


----------



## juless

Still no baby today! At least I know that in no later than 4 days I'll be induced, and there's a chance the gel on Sunday will work too! It's so real now and so close! I'm getting SO excited!! I'd love it to happen on it's own though.. I'm heading to town in a few hours to pick up a few things at Wal-mart and just walk around to encourage Rose to come on out! Hope things are going well with the new mommies and the other impatient mommies to be, like me!


----------



## newmommy23

well I got another sweep! And still the same, every 10 minutes contractions. But, they are starting to hurt WAY more. I bet she'll come Halloween. I would be super geeked lol


----------



## CaseyCakes

Juless- Oh also have sex, trust me (tmi) but I think that played a part in me going into labor!


----------



## babyskeer2

:shock: How many boys??? 

Congratulations to everyone whos had there babies :happydance: and hang on in there those who are still waiting :thumbup: wont be long xxx

:hug:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

CaseyCakes said:


> Juless- Oh also have sex, trust me (tmi) but I think that played a part in me going into labor!

This is good to know! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyKC

Still no baby for me either!!! But I have an appointment in an hour to see my midwife and get a sweep done... though I doubt it will work. :shrug: I had one with my first daughter and I had her 5 days later... so it didn't work but it may have loosened things up? Either way, it can't hurt right?

And I will be induced a week from today (or possibly the 6th if the hospital is swamped) so no matter what, I have no more than 7-8 days until Alora will be here... but time is going sooo slow lately. I hope she comes this weekend!!! I've been having cramps today, just period-like cramps but it would be nice if it turned into something... but I've learned NOT to get my hopes up for anything! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

You never know Kate the sweep may work :D and they say normally 2nd children come ealier than 1st so hopefully she wont keep you waiting 5 days maybe she will only keep you waiting a few days instead :D


----------



## Charlotte-j

I had my baby boy on the 23rd :D
(5days late)


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on your little boy! :cloud9:

And thanks Phillippa - I hope you're right! It would be nice if she comes this weekend at least.... fingers crossed! Apparently sweeps work for about 50% of women who have them (go into labour within 24-48 hours) so we'll see! I'm already one day over... so only 4 more days until she's just as late as Kyree! But I really thought this baby would be earlier! I guess only time will tell. ;)


----------



## MadamRose

yes time will tell, you were the 50% it didnt work for last time maybe you will be the 50% it does wotk for this time :thumbup:
for those who are intrested there is a postpreg belly pic of ine in my jornal already had to get new jeans as pre pregnancy ones are too big yes too big


----------



## juless

I hope you sweep works for you MommyKC!! Thanks for the advice CaseyCakes, hehe, I'll try to see if I can comfortably take your suggestion - I feel so HUGE! I'm thinking I won't be having an October Bumpkin, but even if she comes in November I'm still considering her one! You guys are the ones I've been though it all with so I'm sticking with the October ladies! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - Wow, good for you!!! And I'm a little jealous! :tease: And I hope you're right about the sweep working but I have my doubts.

Jules - I have a feeling my baby won't be an October bumpkin either but I still consider her one anyway. ;)
I saw the midwife today, everything is good with baby and she's healthy and in position, but I'm only 1cm dilated, cervix is soft but not really effaced. :( I'm kind of bummed, as I was expecting more than that seeing as with my FIRST baby I was 2cm and 90% effaced at this point, and with my second baby I expected to be even more "along" than that. :( I feel like she really is never going to come on her own. I had the sweep, but don't feel anything... only mild cramping and it is barely noticeable.


----------



## mummyconfused

Please update me!!!
Cooper was born 26th Oct


----------



## juless

Congrats mommyconfused!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on your baby mommyconfused! :D

So I lost some of my mucous plug this morning... sorry, tmi I know. But it doesn't necessarily mean anything anyway, but SOMETHING must be happening in there... and I think I'm past the point where it would "re-grow" itself so fingers crossed anyway. I had the sweep yesterday, hubby and I DTD, I tried doing those acupressure points to induced labour.... I've been drinking RLT.... I'm out of ideas!


----------



## Steffyxx

Just thought id pop in to give you ladies some :dust: as its last day of october tomorrow :winkwink:

I hope all the new mums are doing well too :) can someone give me the link to the parenting group please i cant find it :wacko: 

I am sooooo tired i think i was slighty naive about how much sleep i would get in the night :haha:

xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats new mums and baby dust for those hanging on.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi ladies, just a quick update from me, Jasmine Emily was born Mon 25/10/10, 13 days overdue, at 22;39 weighing 8lb 5oz. Fairly quick labour once waters were broken by mw then had the drip put in, 5 and a half hours later Jasmine was born. Only had gas and air which mw took off me during the pushing stage!! Will post a nore detailed birth story soon with pics. :cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck to those still waiting and congrats to the new mums xx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats new mommies, and thanks for the labour dust! :D

Steffy - It definitely is a rude awakening in the beginning, how much sleep you DON'T get... :haha: But sooo worth it! And it does get better! :)

Link to parenting group: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ins-2010-parenting-thread-13.html#post7521629


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats to all new mummies
Hope things get moving soon kate, maybe try a bit for :sex: to see if it helps. they say the more the better so you never know. :D i wonder if any october bumpkins will be born tomorrow on halloween 
:dust: to all the babies hanging in there


----------



## juless

Is it just you and me left in here MommyKC? Sure feels like it!
Congrats to the new mommies!!
I'm so completely exhausted today and have a slight headache.. pretty sure it's my sinuses though. The temperature decided to go from warm t-shirt weather to freezing cold since yesterday and that always makes my head hurt! I hope it doesn't turn into a terrible migrane since I have to go in for gel in the morning!


----------



## newmommy23

I am still here too...=/
still 10 min apart contractions but not I have added intense pressure and pain my only my right hip. she must be leaning. little brat.

I seriously did jumping jacks. nothing.


----------



## MommyKC

Well it's definitely just the three of us then! :haha:
I've been having cramping off and on all day today, like period cramps. They are annoying but bearable.... hopefully it means something. I doubt it though. :shrug: I might as well just assume I'm going to be induced next weekend! Maybe that will get her to come on her own??? :haha:

Wow newmommy, contractions every 10 minutes... don't know how you do it! :nope: How do you sleep???


----------



## newmommy23

I don't! heh I can usually get maybe an hour, but honestly, I'm exhausted. And I'm having yellow discharge and I'm really afraid she might have poo'd....but they won't listen to me or really seem to care about how much pain I'm in. =/


----------



## Hann79

Lots about dust jules, newmommy and mommykc!! You must be so pissed off. Newmommy I can't believe they won't listen to you, are you in the uk?? 

I'm up again have been since 2.30 amazing how men say ' just wake me up and have a break if your tired!' yeah right!! Felicity is having milk every 4 hours and has a gassy tummy so I'm up with her 24/7!! Tired but so in love with her.
How do you post pics up?? I'm a technophobe. Then she can have her BnB debut lol xxx


----------



## starsunshine

aw labour dust to all who need it. MummyKC I went into labour the morning I was due to be induced! Had a bloody show 2nights before and the day before so maybe yours will come naturally - there is still time yet!


----------



## MommyKC

Hann - it's so true! no matter how much men offer to help, we are the ones looking after the babes....especially for the first few months! :)
To upload pics, go to "GO Advanced" and then under "Attachments" you can browse the files and upload them. :)

Starsunshine... I hope I follow in your footsteps! I am feeling more and more pain everyday but still no baby. This waiting SUCKS! :haha: Though it is nice knowing that in less than a week, she will be here regardless but I want to go into labour on my own. :(

Newmommy - I would be really PO'd. :growlmad: After a week of contractions, I would be asking to get induced or have SOMETHING to help me along, like my water broke??? That's insane!


----------



## Hann79

Thanks Hun will upload a piccie of my little princess when I'm not on my mobile!! Any news on labour front?? Xxx


----------



## newmommy23

I know I'm losingmy MIND. I am in the US they are supposed to want to intervene, I wish they WOULD lol


----------



## juless

Sorry I missed you newmommy23 - for some reason I thought you had your baby.. 

I went in for the gel this morning. Stayed for monitoring after and Rose was her normal active self impressing the nurses and doctor with all her movements, hehe! Almost right away I started cramping and getting bad back pains and now that I'm home they are even stronger. Quite intense pains and I can't get comfortable no matter how I sit or lie down. I have no idea if these are the cramps they told me I'd get or if they are actual contractions though. It's hard to know what it is I'm feeling! I just know that I'm in a lot of pain right now... so I'm trying to stay comfortable in my pj's and having my husband rub my back.
Hope things are progressing for you guys and things don't take too much longer for all of us!


----------



## newmommy23

not even in my dreams juless! lol


----------



## veganmum2be

:dust: to all who are waiting, hope some of you do manage to pop tonight whilst still october :D


----------



## MadamRose

Come on bumpkins its time to come out now, at least one of you had got to be a halloween baby surely x
Have any october bumpkins come on due date?


----------



## MommyKC

Well, no halloween baby for me! :( And still no signs either of her coming anytime soon either! Grrr. Just some more mucous (tmi) but not even much of that.

Jules - That's great, I am hoping I get the gel on Friday and can come home to wait it out... this being my second baby I'm hoping things would go relatively fast for me, IF it comes down to induction... though I am still hoping to go naturally. 

Newmommy - I hope they do something for you soon!!! You poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

yeah no due date baby for me....sigh....on to day ten....=/


----------



## juless

It's nearly 5am and I'm pretty sure my waters might have broken. I at least lost my mucus plug! I woke up felt a little trickle. When I stood up there was a small gush (not enough to leak through my undies) that had blood in it. Went the bathroom and woosh, out came the mucus plug and I think more fluid (hard to tell cause I had to pee at the same time, lol!). Either way something happened! I now have a pad on and getting crampy. Trying to see if more leaks on the pad, but there's not much coming out now. I had an appointment for 8am anyways, so called the labor ward and they said that unless baby stopped moving or something else happened, I can just come in earlier, at 6:30 and they'll assess me. So by the time I get everything together, have a shower and get dressed it'll be pretty much time to go anyways. I really hope it was my water - it definitely wasn't urine that gushed out! Anyways, wish me luck! Hopefully I'll have a good update sometime later today that my little girl is here! Lots of love to you guys!


----------



## imakara

I've popped in here in the past with one or two posts but never really got involved in conversations. I just thought I would write to all those who are still waiting - don't worry I'm still waiting too. I was due on the 26th but am still sat here with a baby in utero waiting for the smallest sign that something is going to happen.

Have had some occasional cramping but nothing to write home about. I was looking forward to an October baby (it is one of the better months) but hey ho, November will do.

Sweep is being done on Wedsnesday and also will be booking in for induction - lets just hope we don't get to that.


----------



## CaseyCakes

Ooh yay Juless!


----------



## Steffyxx

Good luck jules :) ! xx


----------



## newmommy23

for my due date, I had really bad cramps and way worse contractions, but no news...=/
yay congrats jules! :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Come on Bumpkins you are well and truly evicted!! It's now NOVEMBER :shock:

Tristan has a cold bless him :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Added some more pictures of my gorgeous boy :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...tebimbos-parenting-journal-4.html#post7545517


----------



## MadamRose

he looks lovely BB chloe had that pumpkin outfit all her piccies are on here
https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/450023-my-little-princess-chloe.html#post7525667


----------



## newmommy23

I'll always feel like a bumpkin at heart :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You'll always be a Bumpkin :)

Phillippa I love the picture of Chloe sat up on the sofa!


----------



## MommyKC

imakara - good luck and welcome to this dreaded wait! :haha:

BB - Sorry poor Tristan has a cold. :(

Jules - Definitely sounds promising!!! :yipee: I hope Rose is here by now, or will be soon! I'm so excited for you!!!

Well, I'm still here. :( Kyree was 5 days late and I am already on day 4 of being late this time. :( I cannot beleive this baby is going to be just as late, or LATER than my firstborn was!!! :shock: I thought for sure this baby would be earlier. Gah! Stubborn little bums these babies are!!! :dohh: I still have cramping and some mucous coming out (tmi) but nothing else to report... I feel like it's never going to happen on it's own!!!! :cry:


----------



## newmommy23

mommykc, sounds like your womb is too comfy lol


----------



## MommyKC

hahah Same goes for you!!! Our babies just don't want to come out! Maybe we should start bouncing around to make it less comfy for them? :rofl:


----------



## newmommy23

you laugh, but I totally tried! I jumped around, jumping jacks, I did a blimey cartwheel. Damn kkid won't come out!


----------



## MommyKC

:rofl: Hey I'm not joking! I sat on the couch last night bouncing up and down, my hubby probably thought I was nuts!!! And still nothing! :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You did a cartwheel? lol that's awesome!


----------



## CaseyCakes

So no word from Juless on facebook...hopefully a baby is coming or is already here! Maybe you ladies need to eat some hot sauce and smoke those babies out, for almost a week before I went into labor I put habanero sauce on everything! Just have to show those babies that it's wayy better out here!


----------



## MommyKC

I don't think I could physically do a cartwheel now if I tried! :haha: Not without hurting myself pretty badly!

And I was thinking of eating something spicy, but I'm so close to *hopefully* going into labour anytime, I dont want to give myself diarrhea or anything right before labour. :sick: That wouldn't be fun at all. :nope: And my bowels seem extra sensitive right now to that stuff. :blush:


----------



## ~chipper~

HI ladies, I never really posted much, but did try to stay up on thread :) 
I just got home from hospital yesterday, but my little one didn't come home til today so I am just barely all able to let you know so you can update the first page... My Due date was Oct 27th, I initially guessed blue bump but then DH and I decided to go team yellow....any way, my inital guess was correct! We had a baby BOY :happydance: We named him Wesley and he was born on Oct 29th at 2:16 pm weighing 8 lbs 1 oz and 19 1/2 inches long!

Hope the rest of the bumpkins arrive soon!!!

Thanks everyone for all the advice, i was always able to find the answers or advice I needed on here!

xx


----------



## newmommy23

I tried jalapenos! Like the entire thing! and nothing!!!! omg!

And yes, I did a cartwheel. lmfao I was so afraid! I bet it was a sight...:rofl:


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG im totally sickened at Em.... What is her name on facebook? I have heaps of you ladies on there and i chope she isnt on mine.. Hate the thought she has coopers pics


----------



## brunettebimbo

Emeline Haynes Hun. Crap isn't it!?

***UPDATED TO HERE***


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MommyKC said:


> I don't think I could physically do a cartwheel now if I tried! :haha: Not without hurting myself pretty badly!
> 
> And I was thinking of eating something spicy, but I'm so close to *hopefully* going into labour anytime, I dont want to give myself diarrhea or anything right before labour. :sick: That wouldn't be fun at all. :nope: And my bowels seem extra sensitive right now to that stuff. :blush:

I am usually super sensitive to spicy things too, but bubs inside me is craving the spicy. So i give, and but lately nothing bad has happened. 

Though I would never want to risk it if I knew I was going into labor soon.... hot mess for everyone, and embarrassment for others. Not a good mix. One of my big fears in delievery, minus the pain, is the bowels going. Though it is pretty common practice to bowels to go on the delivery table. Never fun, but very routine. I'm sure doctor's have seen worse (and MW).... just something I don't want to happen to me!!! :dohh:


----------



## newmommy23

alllll byyyy myseeeeeelffffffff


----------



## CaseyCakes

I didnt poop, I asked lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

newmommy23 said:


> alllll byyyy myseeeeeelffffffff

dont wanna beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

Thanks now that song is stuck in my head lol


Hope it happens very very soon for you!


----------



## MommyKC

Newmommy, not all by yourself! IM STILL HERE!!! :wacko:

I had some chinese food for lunch today, with curry and szechuan. Lets see if it gets things moving, I don't even care anymore about the consequences!!! Come ON baby!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Bless you newmommy and kate hope babies come soon


----------



## going_crazy

brunettebimbo said:


> Emeline Haynes Hun. Crap isn't it!?
> 
> ***UPDATED TO HERE***

Ok, I know I haven't been on here much recently, but what the heck have I missed???? :wacko: What has Em done???? :shrug:

Hope the last of the October Bumpkins pop very soon! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

going_crazy said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Emeline Haynes Hun. Crap isn't it!?
> 
> ***UPDATED TO HERE***
> 
> Ok, I know I haven't been on here much recently, but what the heck have I missed???? :wacko: What has Em done???? :shrug:
> 
> Hope the last of the October Bumpkins pop very soon! :hugs: xxxxxxClick to expand...

She was a fake she was never pregnant at all it was all a lie


----------



## going_crazy

mummytochloe said:


> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Emeline Haynes Hun. Crap isn't it!?
> 
> ***UPDATED TO HERE***
> 
> Ok, I know I haven't been on here much recently, but what the heck have I missed???? :wacko: What has Em done???? :shrug:
> 
> Hope the last of the October Bumpkins pop very soon! :hugs: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She was a fake she was never pregnant at all it was all a lieClick to expand...

WHAT????? :shock: No way! I really have missed all the goss! :dohh:
Now I want all the details!! :haha: Who found that out and how????
I cannot believe some people, especially what I've been through the last 3 weeks :nope: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

going_crazy said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Emeline Haynes Hun. Crap isn't it!?
> 
> ***UPDATED TO HERE***
> 
> Ok, I know I haven't been on here much recently, but what the heck have I missed???? :wacko: What has Em done???? :shrug:
> 
> Hope the last of the October Bumpkins pop very soon! :hugs: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She was a fake she was never pregnant at all it was all a lieClick to expand...
> 
> WHAT????? :shock: No way! I really have missed all the goss! :dohh:
> Now I want all the details!! :haha: Who found that out and how????
> I cannot believe some people, especially what I've been through the last 3 weeks :nope: xxxClick to expand...

Well quite a few of us had her on facebook. She supposidly went overdue and was booked for induction on the 18th. Well from the 17th onwards no one heard anything, everyone was really worried about her and baby when we didnt hear for so long. Next thing we know she has disabled her facebook profile, which is when we worried a day or so later she sent us all a message on facebook confessing all and saying she had made it all up. Yes i was her "bump buddie" and she said she was due a little girl the same day as my little girl

I dont know if you mind me asking but whats happened to you over the last 3 weeks :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

mummytochloe said:


> I dont know if you mind me asking but whats happened to you over the last 3 weeks :hugs:

My little girl was born with serious heart disease - she has TGA, VSD and Pulmonary Stenosis. We didn't have a clue that there was anything wrong :nope: until she had her new baby health check at 1 day old when she was rushed into Intensive Care at Evelina Childrens Hospital in London. She had a procedure at 2 days old which failed, so she had a shunt put into her heart at 4 days old :cry: Such a scary time and she only came home last Weds. She is going to need open heart surgery (The Rastelli Procedure) when she is about 8 months old (not looking forward to that one!) I know it sounds a bit like self pity, but the last 3 weeks have been really hard for me as I've got my 3 older daughters who I didn't see for well over a week, plus we weren't sure if we'd ever bring baby home:cry: We're just settling into a routine at home now and things are looking up a bit 
I just can't believe some people 'make up' a pregnancy - at least she confessed I suppose and didn't carry on pretending she'd actually had a baby :wacko:

^^ Sorry for the life story! :rofl: xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

going_crazy said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if you mind me asking but whats happened to you over the last 3 weeks :hugs:
> 
> My little girl was born with serious heart disease - she has TGA, VSD and Pulmonary Stenosis. We didn't have a clue that there was anything wrong :nope: until she had her new baby health check at 1 day old when she was rushed into Intensive Care at Evelina Childrens Hospital in London. She had a procedure at 2 days old which failed, so she had a shunt put into her heart at 4 days old :cry: Such a scary time and she only came home last Weds. She is going to need open heart surgery (The Rastelli Procedure) when she is about 8 months old (not looking forward to that one!) I know it sounds a bit like self pity, but the last 3 weeks have been really hard for me as I've got my 3 older daughters who I didn't see for well over a week, plus we weren't sure if we'd every bring baby home:cry: We're just settling into a routine at home now and things are looking up a bit
> I just can't believe some people 'make up' a pregnancy - at least she confessed I suppose and didn't carry on pretending she'd actually had a baby :wacko:
> 
> ^^ Sorry for the life story! :rofl: xxxxClick to expand...

Aww im so sorry to hear that hun. At least the found it once she was here. Im glad she is home with you all now. It cant have been easy on you at all. And no it doesnt sound like self pity you have a right to feel like that hun.

My cousin had a baby who was born with Aortic stenosis which is a problem with the heart she has had to have many ops also. When they realised that something was wrong with her they rushed her to a london hospital from ipswich without her mum as her mum wasnt yet able to leave the hospital she was at, and then when she was she had to make herself get there. I feel awful everytime she has to have an op and she isnt as close relation as my daughter so i know it must be so hard on you.
Hope your daughter continues to do really well x

Yes i couldnt beleive it eitehr but like you say at least she owned up to it, we have all use said we hope she gets helps.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I was due Oct 24th and still no baby and I have refused induction


----------



## newmommy23

what about juless? did she have her bubs? so there are three of us left then?


----------



## Serenity81

Good luck to the ladies still left, I keep popping back to this thread to see if there are any updates xxx


----------



## crazyrae

I'm still here too! I struggle to keep up with this thread so not on here much...


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy - :hugs:

Looks like just the 4 of us then. Ugh... I'm so sick of waiting!!! I still cannot believe my second baby is going to be later than my first!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I always check here to see if yall have popped yet too!


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Isabella Beau born 23 October x


----------



## Hann79

Going Crazy I hope you are all ok, that must have been awful for your family and of course your baby!! Hugs to you.

Lots of dust to you poor ladies who are so overdue right now!! Xxxxx


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

I'm still here as well. :(


----------



## claire911

Max Robert born 1.11.10 weighing 7lbs 11oz :)


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Claire!

Just wanted to let you all know I'm still here!!! :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't forget to text me Missy! :)


----------



## MommyKC

I won't, don't worry! I have a draft message on my phone all ready to go with all my "people" in the recipient list! :haha: Though I am starting to doubt I will even need it... since induction day is going to be Friday night or Saturday morning. :( It's getting closer and closer.


----------



## newmommy23

Still here as well


----------



## veganmum2be

:dust: for overdue babies! 
:D


----------



## a_nonniemouse

Not a huge poster here more of a lurker but I'd hate to leave a gap! Leia Georgia Grace Kenmuir-Brown born 25/10/10 by emergency c section.


----------



## MadamRose

congrats to all the new mummys and :dust: to all of the stubborn babies x


----------



## MommyKC

Ugh this is getting unbearable! For those of you who went overdue, HOW did you stop thinking about it every single minute that passes??? Did you go into labour when you WEREN'T thinking about it??? I cannot seem to get it off my mind and everyone keeps saying "oh it will happen when you least expect it"... but I'm ALWAYS expecting it! :(


----------



## MrsO13

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know I finally had my little boy, 8 days late, on 01/11/2010, I was due on 24/10/10, he clearly was determined not to be a October bumpkin lol. The birth and labour was very traumatic, he was back to back, I was in labour for 4 days, in agony then ended up needing a emergency section. I will post my full birth story soon when I get time, But loving having my little boy, Kian, here at last. :cloud9::happydance::baby:

Good luck to any ladies still waiting on there babies :dust:


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats on your little boy. :cloud9: Sorry to hear the labour was rough but I'm sure it was all worth it! :)


----------



## bumbleberry

MommyKC said:


> Ugh this is getting unbearable! For those of you who went overdue, HOW did you stop thinking about it every single minute that passes??? Did you go into labour when you WEREN'T thinking about it??? I cannot seem to get it off my mind and everyone keeps saying "oh it will happen when you least expect it"... but I'm ALWAYS expecting it! :(

Sending you massive :hugs: being 13 days overdue I know how you are feeling right now and no matter what anyone says it is difficult not to think about it all the time. I just had a gut feeling that I wasnt going to go into spontaneous labour so I just focused on getting to my induction date, that helped somewhat but no much. Lots of :dust:


----------



## MommyKC

So its about 6:50am here... just wanted to let you ladies know I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions, like 90% sure. They seem to be coming every 5-6 minutes but are still pretty mild. I'm waiting it out for another half hour or so before calling my midwife but they definitely feel "familiar" if you know what I mean. ;) They've been lasting about the last hour or so consistently (despite laying down, walking, etc)... but when I went to bed last night I had this funny stomach ache and back ache, which may have been the start?... so who knows. :shrug: Anyway, I will update as I can... but just wanted to let you know I THINK something may be finally happening... thank GOD!!!! :yipee::happydance: Oh and I've lost more of my mucous plug too (tmi). :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats mrsO sorry for the long labour x

And :yipee: finally kate, hope she doesnt keep you waiting too much longer and you have a nice quick labour


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC said:


> So its about 6:50am here... just wanted to let you ladies know I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions, like 90% sure. They seem to be coming every 5-6 minutes but are still pretty mild. I'm waiting it out for another half hour or so before calling my midwife but they definitely feel "familiar" if you know what I mean. ;) They've been lasting about the last hour or so consistently (despite laying down, walking, etc)... but when I went to bed last night I had this funny stomach ache and back ache, which may have been the start?... so who knows. :shrug: Anyway, I will update as I can... but just wanted to let you know I THINK something may be finally happening... thank GOD!!!! :yipee::happydance: Oh and I've lost more of my mucous plug too (tmi). :)

Congratulations, really hope this is finally it for you :happydance: Hope you have a speedy labour and have your little girl in your arms soon :hugs: xxxx

Congratulations MrsO :hugs: sorry to hear that you had a difficult labour xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well it seems I'm in it for the long haul this time! :wacko: My contractions are a little more intense but they are still 5-7 minutes apart. :( Not any closer together.
I don't get it, my entire labour with Kyree was 11 hours...start to finish... I've already been in labour now for almost 5 hours and it's not progressing really??? Ugh. :wacko: Is this even possible for a second timer????


----------



## CaseyCakes

Yay mommykc, hope every goes well! Where's newmommy wonder if shes out having her little girl.


----------



## newmommy23

ah, only in my dreams :( but yay mommykc!! :dust:


----------



## newmommy23

I'm getting induced friday night though, so I'm just trying to make it through this last day and hours....34 hours more


----------



## MommyKC

Newmommy - :hugs:

Well this is pretty frustrating. I saw my midwife and I'm 3cm dilated... and contractions are still coming on pretty strong, but not any closer together. :( Still 6-7 minutes. :dohh: Hopefully they will pick up soon. My MW mentioned with second babies, it does often start out slow but then all of a sudden, pick up REALLY fast so fingers crossed that happens! If I don't progress more by tomorrow, I will be induced as well. But hopefully baby comes out soon! I am SOOO ready to have her!

I'm going to go take a nap I think, while I still can! :haha:


----------



## going_crazy

:yipee: Yay MommyKC!!!! My subsequent labours started off quite slow then all of a sudden it was obvious that baby was well on the way! Here's hoping you can have a nap, wake up, and have baby!!

NewMommy23 - sending you lots of labour dust, hope things get going for you very soon xxxxx


----------



## aurora

Yay KC, can't wait to hear about your little munchkins arrival!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope she moves her bum kate. I was only 3cm when i was 1st checked at about 4.30pm but the MW did me a sweep to get things moving. I supried yours didnt do that.


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC, my second labour was an induction, and my third so I can't really comment. However this time around, I laboured on and off for a couple of days before I finally got into the swing of things. My doctor told me that this would be my easiest birth, ha well he obviously had no idea what he was talking about :dohh: Hope things really start moving for you :dohh:soon. xx

Newmommy sending you lots of :dust::dust: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, mommyKC! hope things speed up soon xx


----------



## newmommy23

yay mommykc! I bet she'll be a 5th of November bub!


----------



## MadamRose

I agree new mommy maybe thats what she was waiting for

and lots of :dust: to you hun


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks ladies - Im still here! :dohh: 

Phillippa - My MW did do a sweep when she checked me, and it got my contractions coming intensely again but they aren't much closer together. :( They are still every 6 minutes or so... I don't know why they aren't picking up! Ugh!
Anyway, I'm meeting her at the hospital in a bit to get checked... again. I wish she would just break my water or something, THAT would get things moving! :shrug:


----------



## newmommy23

mommykc you sound like me now! "i just dont get why it wont progress" mah! I am STILL stuck at every 9 minutes, 4cm. 100% effaced now though.
I swear they're going to start to induce me and she's going to fall out lol. 
I wish they'd just break my waters I think that's all I need


----------



## newmommy23

well naturally now that I have induction scheduled my contractions have now gotten to 5-6 minutes apart and I can only just breathe through them. lets hope they keep up and I can just skip the induction part :)


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!! 

Soooo....about Kate(MommyKC)!!! I'm her real life friend and have been instructed to update all you girlies! 
I texted her last night at about 7:30pm and asked how she was holding up and these were her exact words "Not much progress :-( Going to the hospital now to get checked, hopefully its good news." 

Fast forward to 4:45am...my DH is up for some reason and realizes my phone is buzzing so he brings it to the bedroom. Text from Kate!!! Baby is here!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I tried to go back to sleep but couldn't so now I'm here updating! 

Alora Faith Clemens born Friday November 5th at 12:05am weighing 7lbs14oz!! I only have one picture so far...the one Kate texted me, but here it is!!! I'll try to post more after I come back from visiting later today!

xo
 



Attached Files:







ali.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol of course!! Good luck hun xx @ newmommy!

And huge congrats to Kate!!!!


----------



## going_crazy

Huge congratulations to Kate!!! She is beautiful! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats kate shes gorgeous ! :)


----------



## Soos

huuuuge congrats, Kate!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay Congrats Kate!!! :D


----------



## newmommy23

huge congrats Kate!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## CaseyCakes

Congrats Kate, so exciting, hopefully things pick up for you newmommy


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats Kate!! :cloud9: :D :D 

Any news on Jules?


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Mamabird for posting for me! :hugs: And thank you ladies for the congrats! :D
I will post a birth story soon, but to be honest, everything went pretty straight forward once things got rolling and I definitely got my ALL natural labour that I wanted! :)
Here are a few more pictures! We are home already and doing well! Only in the hospital for 17 hours total! :D


----------



## Soos

she is a cutie! :) congrats ones again, hun xx


----------



## Wriggley

awww congrats she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

aww she's so cute!!!


----------



## Serenity81

Awwww huge congratulations Kate, so pleased for you. She is absolutely beautiful, and looks so alert in that picture......gorgeous xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's gorgeous! xx


----------



## Belgiansunset

Hi, I finally had my baby girl 12 days late so could you update me on the list please? I was due on 21st Oct and Ellie Robyn was born on 2nd Nov. Thanks!


----------



## Serenity81

Belgiansunset said:


> Hi, I finally had my baby girl 12 days late so could you update me on the list please? I was due on 21st Oct and Ellie Robyn was born on 2nd Nov. Thanks!

Huge congratulations on the birth of Ellie :hugs: xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats to Kate and BelgianSunset :happydance:

xxx


----------



## juless

Hi guys! I'm so sorry I never posted for so long to update, but I was in hospital since Monday with no internet access and I don't have a phone with it! I had my little girl on Nov.1! I labored all day and tried pushing for nearly 2 hours. Even with an epidural it was the most excruciating pain I'd ever felt in my pelvis. After a while my doctor suggested that other than using forceps to help her out (which she didn't recommend based on her head size) maybe we should consider a c-section. At that point I just wanted her born and we went with it. It turned out to be the best and well, pretty much only way for possible for me to have her. She was 11 pounds 10 ounces!!!!!!!
It was a shock to everyone - I didn't have gestational diabetes or anything! It was suspected by the nurses in the morning by my belly size she'd be big but not THAT big! Her head a shoulders were just way to big to fit to come out naturally! Anyways, I've been recovering and LOVING the bits out of her, she's precious! Congrats to MommyKC and all the other new mommies! I know I'm loving it! I'll try to find some time to update more this weekend! I'll post some pics too!

***

While waiting for Rose to fall asleep so I can sleep too, thought I'd post a quick picture of her! I'll post more soon!
 



Attached Files:







74115_1701043131694_1406424737_1829923_5473003_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey girls. I finally had my baby on the 28th. She was 9 days overdue and I ended up being induced. Her names Zoey Ella and she weighed 7 pound 4 :cloud9: Congrats to all the other new mummys!!! xx


----------



## Serenity81

Oh my goodness juless, 11bs 10! What a fabulous weight. Huge congratulations, Rose is really beautiful xx

Congratulations Kaylz, Zoey is beautiful and her name is lovely xx


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW jules nice weight lol ! i had a similar birth to you 26 hours of labour and 3 hours of pushing but head was too big and stuck in an akward position so ended up with a section but so worth it :) congrats ! xx

congrats kaylz and belguinsunset too :)


----------



## Twiglet

Woah go you Jules :shock: 

Do they think they had your dates wrong or anything or do you just make big babies?! 

Bless you! She's a beaut and hope your recovery goes all well :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Wow Jules, what a big girl!!! Congrats to all the new mommies! :cloud9:


----------



## juless

Thank you guys!!
Twiglet - I guess I just make big babies! The ultrasound had even confirmed my due date to the day and there had only been a certain time I could have conceived that month. They're pretty sure future babies will have to be born c-section too; at least most likely!
Congrats to all the new mommies! MommyKC - Alora is beautiful!! 
Are all the October Bumpkins born yet?


----------



## Twiglet

Woah go you then! :) big babies are the best! Although mine were only 7lbs 14oz / 8lbs 13oz and the largest babies ever in my family :lol:

She's really beautiful :cloud9: congratulations again!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Huge congrats Jules! :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## Hann79

Wow Jules!! So pleased for you!! 11lb 10 didn't you make a great home for Rose!! Congrats sweetie xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Where's newmommy?


----------



## juless

Thanks everyone!!
I was wondering that too, I hope she's doing okay!


----------



## veganmum2be

she had her baby! saw a thread in teen parenting. :)

''8:43PM- Keegan texted me saying Molly was born at 7:43PM. Molly was 6lbs 15oz. Way smaller then what they had got off of the last ultrasound. Congrats Keegan and Elie.''

x


----------



## Serenity81

Awww, congratulations newmommy xx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww YAY newmommy! Congrats! About time that little girl came out!!! :hugs:


----------



## starsunshine

Is anyone still waiting for their baby? Congratulations to all the new mummies.


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats kate she is beautiful, she just hung on to be born on the 5th :haha:

Congrats Belgiansunset and juless very big baby i thought 9lbs 12 was ig, congrats to Kaylz--x, and newmommy


----------



## brunettebimbo

veganmum2be said:


> she had her baby! saw a thread in teen parenting. :)
> 
> ''8:43PM- Keegan texted me saying Molly was born at 7:43PM. Molly was 6lbs 15oz. Way smaller then what they had got off of the last ultrasound. Congrats Keegan and Elie.''
> 
> x

What day was Molly born?

Congrats to all the new Mummy's...us October girls make some scrummy babies!! :D

OMG Jules 11lb 10oz...not surprised you where in pain, 6lb 7oz hurt enough!! :shock:

See you all over on the parenting thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Whoops, I posted in the wrong bumpkin thread! :dohh:


----------



## crazyrae

Hi all, pleased to announce that Noah Samuel was finally born 14 days late and after a looong induction and labour on the morning of 7th Nov. He weighed 7lb 12oz and loves his sleeping during the day but suspecting we'll have another night of crying like his first (luckily out of hospital now so will have daddy on hand to help out this time!)

Not looked at the updates yet but congrats to any other new mummies - can only be another week or so until all the Oct bumpkins _have _to be out!
 



Attached Files:







Resized.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

congrats..he's adorable xx


----------



## juless

Congrats!! He's gorgeous!! :D


----------



## imakara

Exactly one week late, Eliza Vivienne burst into the world on 2 November (due 26 October) after a shockingly speedy labour (even the midwives were taken by surprise and kept asking if this was definitely my first baby) on gas and air. Arrived at the hospital and within an hour and a half she made her appearance (I arrived at the hospital fully dilated after a morning and afternoon convinced I was in false labour).

She is precious and I am way too much in love with her. Working on the birth story.


----------



## StonesWife

imakara I love her pic!! Congrats!


----------



## PreggyEggy

crazyrae said:


> Hi all, pleased to announce that Noah Samuel was finally born 14 days late and after a looong induction and labour on the morning of 7th Nov. He weighed 7lb 12oz and loves his sleeping during the day but suspecting we'll have another night of crying like his first (luckily out of hospital now so will have daddy on hand to help out this time!)
> 
> Not looked at the updates yet but congrats to any other new mummies - can only be another week or so until all the Oct bumpkins _have _to be out!

Wow, he really looks like your scan picture! Congrats!

And congrats to all the other new mums! :happydance::flower:


----------



## newmommy23

Mollymaia was born November 6th at 7:43 pm!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







148588_1505201670803_1257090239_31241328_2714949_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12









149405_1336847039964_1794770120_616870_4162386_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## juless

Congrats!!! :D Beautiful!!


----------



## newmommy23

Was Molly the last remaining Bumpkin? :o


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She deserves a prize! :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Have all the baby bumpkins been born!? Yay congrats everyone :hugs: enjoy motherhood :) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope there are still a couple to be born....https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7403-any-other-october-ladies-still-here.html


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats new mommies!!! :hugs: They are gorgeous.


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

MY PRINCESS IS FINALLY HERE!

Bronwynn Noel was born on 11/11/10 at 41+4 weeks, originally due 10/31/10. yay!!


----------



## newmommy23

congrats lexi! awesome birthday for her!


----------



## Agiboma

Have not been on this thread in forever congrats to all


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations to all the new mummy's, there shouldn't be any October bumpkins left now surely? xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

Madison is finally here!!

I was due October 24th and gave birth November 10th.


----------



## juless

Congrats!! She's beautiful!! :D


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations :) she's adorable x


----------



## MadamRose

congrats she beautiful hun


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats :)


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations!! She's Beautiful :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulatiosn :)


----------



## babyskeer2

Wow the girlies caught up in the end :)
Is this it? Are all the babies here now? x


----------



## MommyKC

I think that may be it!!! :)


----------



## babyskeer2

well id like to say a big congratulations to everyone and wish u all the best of luck for the future xx


----------



## MommyKC

Me too, congrats ladies... it's been a pleasure going through our pregnancies together. :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC said:


> Me too, congrats ladies... it's been a pleasure going through our pregnancies together. :cloud9::hugs:

Awww, makes me all sentimental thinking about it :cry: :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## juless

I know what you mean! I'm actually kinda missing it all. I am really excited about doing it all again in a couple of years! So glad we all still talk on the parenting thread, otherwise I'd miss you all too much!


----------



## Hann79

Anyone want to do it again!!! :D I can't wait, miss being pregnant already!! xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

i too miss being pregnant!
huge congrats to every one think i'll unsubscribe to this now everyone will have popped now hehe.
xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hann79 said:


> Anyone want to do it again!!! :D I can't wait, miss being pregnant already!! xxx

I was just about to post that lol..If we time it right we can do it again all together :haha:

I'm ready!


----------



## Serenity81

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do it again!!! :D I can't wait, miss being pregnant already!! xxx
> 
> I was just about to post that lol..If we time it right *we can do it again all together *I'm ready!Click to expand...

Ha ha, good idea......now we just have to break the news to our OH's :haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity - I know what you mean. :cry: I cannot believe how fast those 9 months went! It was such an amazing thing to have so many awesome women to talk to along the way. :cloud9:

And I am excited for you ladies who will be having more babies, I would LOVE to do it again... but it was agreed upon a LONG time ago between DH and I that this was our last baby, two was our limit. So I am done. But I will always think of those moments while I was pregnant with fond memories... it's such an amazing thing to go through that ALL of us should never take for granted. :cloud9: And I will never forget how wonderful it was to carry both of my precious girls inside of me for 9 beautiful months. :cry: I will never forget it. :cry:
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hann79 said:


> Anyone want to do it again!!! :D I can't wait, miss being pregnant already!! xxx

God no not yet! I did enjoy being pregnant but there where bits that I didn't like! Throwing up until 24weeks, Heartburn etc :lol:

And the birth! :shock: I'm mad enough doing that again in 3-4 years!!!


----------



## Trying4ababy

This really was an amazing journey with all you ladies. Sharing the ups, downs, laughs and tears. 

In the beginning 9 months seemed like a such a long time but we made it girls!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Trying4ababy said:


> This really was an amazing journey with all you ladies. Sharing the ups, downs, laughs and tears.
> 
> In the beginning 9 months seemed like a such a long time but we made it girls!!

Love your avi pic..so adorable!


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC said:


> Serenity - I know what you mean. :cry: I cannot believe how fast those 9 months went! It was such an amazing thing to have so many awesome women to talk to along the way. :cloud9:
> 
> And I am excited for you ladies who will be having more babies, I would LOVE to do it again... but it was agreed upon a LONG time ago between DH and I that this was our last baby, two was our limit. So I am done. But I will always think of those moments while I was pregnant with fond memories... it's such an amazing thing to go through that ALL of us should never take for granted. :cloud9: And I will never forget how wonderful it was to carry both of my precious girls inside of me for 9 beautiful months. :cry: I will never forget it. :cry:
> xx

I know, I remember thinking while I was pregnant that time was going so slowly and it was taking forever until I got to meet my LO but looking back it went really quickly. It was fantastic being able to log on here and share all my feelings and worries knowing that other women were going through the same thing and that I would have support. It is sad in a way that it's all over :cry: 
I would love to have another baby but I really don't know if we could afford it, my fiance works two jobs as it is and this LO was meant to be our last, to think I wont go through the whole experience of being pregnant again makes me feel very sad :hugs: xx


----------



## Fiore

I had my little girl 5/11 xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :) Added you


----------

